# K & K Archery Limited Edition Bows



## Karbon

Just saw this posted in the Mfg section.
I have to order one now...lol. 
Thanks for the post Kate!

K & K Archery Coming Soon 2011 
Kevin and I are super excited to start our very own direct selling archery company
“K & K Archery”! 

K & K Archery will have up to ten dealers. We will be selling 1500 limited edition bows in two different models. We will begin taking orders ASAP, if you would like to place your order to insure your one of the lucky 1500 please email [email protected] we are still picking out what camo pattern we like best for the 2011 line, when we decide you will be the first to know! Our website should be up and running by November 1st as well.

K & K Archery’s Warranty: Limited Lifetime to the original owner. Exclusions: finish, strings/cable, and grip. We offer a $35 “dry fire” repair fee, along with an extended transferable warranty fee of $49.95; this can be purchased for a used K & K Archery bow by the new owner. 

All bows will be paper tuned before they are shipped. If you would like your new K & K Archery bow paper tuned with your own rest and arrows this service can be done for $15.

Here are the bow specs:

Vengeance 
33” ATA
7” BH
334-342 IBO with smooth mods
339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)

Vindicator
35” ATA
7 1/8” BH
332-340 with smooth mods
337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced) 

Kate Strother
Owner: K & K Archery Inc
Owner: Stingray Stabilizers


----------



## Aggieland

Hmmm.. Very interesting.. I dont know what to do lol..

Would like to have a little more info before dropping some cash.. Mass weight?


----------



## vnhill1981

Draw length would also be nice


----------



## Boludo

Limited to 1500 bows, because after that, they will be creating a new company.


----------



## Dylanl

Very interested but just can't decide! What's the weight of the bow? Single or split limb? What camo options are being considered? Guessing all this will be on the website?


----------



## rand_98201

I emailed to see if I could get on the list for a Veng.


----------



## white.greg

Kind of like the healthcare bill, you have to order one before you can get a look at it.


----------



## TOOL

I'm not sure I understand. 1500 bows and that's it for K & K archery for 2011? 

Or 

1500 for those models and then K & K will have a regular production run bow?

Is this just to ensure a controlled start up and next year you'll be offering more? Or will you be maintaining limited run bows as the company direction?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Dylanl said:


> Very interested but just can't decide! What's the weight of the bow? Single or split limb? What camo options are being considered? Guessing all this will be on the website?


It will only be better than the SA bows. So who cares...

Gota say though the $49.95 transfer deal is sweet!


----------



## Jhorne

After it's paper tuned at the factory won't it have to be tuned again after the bow is bought? So what's the point of tuning it at the factory? I mean centershot and nocking point will have to be reset.


----------



## bowtech2006

Interesting


----------



## R0CKETMAN

ordered mine...


----------



## PoppieWellie

R0CKETMAN said:


> ordered mine...


How much you have to pay for the deposit ?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jhorne said:


> After it's paper tuned at the factory won't it have to be tuned again after the bow is bought? So what's the point of tuning it at the factory? I mean centershot and nocking point will have to be reset.



If you send your rest and arrows no need to retune....the paper tuning of each bow will ensure that the bow will is assemble correctly and will tune....as long as you set your rest and arrow up proper.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TOOL said:


> I'm not sure I understand. 1500 bows and that's it for K & K archery for 2011?
> 
> Or
> 
> 1500 for those models and then K & K will have a regular production run bow?
> 
> Is this just to ensure a controlled start up and next year you'll be offering more? Or will you be maintaining limited run bows as the company direction?


To ensure a controlled start and to keep from having all the issues with trying to grow a company faster than you have the means to do.....right now our thinking is a limited number every year.


----------



## Smokeybandit

I would like to know how much the deposit it as well. Will it have Cracker's strings on them?


----------



## rattlinman

I'll take one, but I need to send you a personal check for $3000, then after you cash it, please send me the bow and the extra cash please. I do this on E-bay all the time, trust me it's legit !!!

(sorry man, just couldn't help it) lol


----------



## txgolfer45

Anything for us lefties???


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We will make 7% of them in LH.


----------



## Karbon

70&35...that's a REAL Limited # for those wrong armed guys.


----------



## sagecreek

Karbon said:


> 70&35...that's a REAL Limited # for those wrong armed guys.


That's why you should order one now while you can!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParkerBow

Figures i just purchased a PSE


----------



## Longbow42

I'm interested in the 32" bow. Too bad you can't get all black? Also, I will wait to hear the camo before I order. 
Also, could you get both mods to compare if you paid for them?


----------



## drockw

Good deal! If I had an abundance of money or the need like some of u guys I would buy one sight unseen 

Hope it all goes well


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> I'm interested in the 32" bow. Too bad you can't get all black? Also, I will wait to hear the camo before I order.
> Also, could you get both mods to compare if you paid for them?


You ask too many ????? J/K 
Kate and I are discussing the bows will be available in all black right now....on the mods you can get both...I figured guys would want the speed mod for 3-D and smooth for hunting...


----------



## Rattler

Order in K & K


----------



## XForce Girl

Boludo said:


> Limited to 1500 bows, because after that, they will be creating a new company.


:zip::icon_1_lol:

I'll have to just wait and see on this one.


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> Order in K & K


Hey Rattler go ahead and pick me up one while your at it.. Your rich now and all..


----------



## tmoran

Black, ASAT, or Optifade please. Ok, black is probably realistic anyway.


----------



## mdarton

hybrid cams?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Hybrid cams with rotating mods.


----------



## 1snapple

possible pics? If so send some w/ info and dif camo patterns to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Oregon HG

To bad Bowtech has exclusive rights to Optifade! I think a A-Tacs bow would look awesome!


----------



## ricksmathew

Aggieland said:


> Hey Rattler go ahead and pick me up one while your at it.. Your rich now and all..




Get me one too Rob, Thanks!


----------



## Justin17

I don't understand why you'd make two bows with specs so close. You're targeting the same market. Why not a purely hunting bow and an all-purpose bow to begin your company?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Justin17 said:


> I don't understand why you'd make two bows with specs so close. You're targeting the same market. Why not a purely hunting bow and an all-purpose bow to begin your company?


I'm targeting the hunting and all around bow market...at least in my head.....33" is short enough for treestand and ground blinds, and long enough for some 3-d, the 35" is still short enough to maneuver, but gives a little longer platform for those who have a long DL, hunt in non tree stand situations and gives the 3-d guy a little more A-A.

To me they are both a great hunting or all around bow...

Remember this is just my opinion.


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm targeting the hunting and all around bow market...at least in my head.....33" is short enough for treestand and ground blinds, and long enough for some 3-d, the 35" is still short enough to maneuver, but gives a little longer platform for those who have a long DL, hunt in non tree stand situations and gives the 3-d guy a little more A-A.
> 
> To me they are both a great hunting or all around bow...
> 
> Remember this is just my opinion.


 Makes sense. I am a long draw guy at 32" and a 35" AtA will be the shortest bow that I have shot/hunted with, but I am sure it will be a super bow based on your previous designs. I was getting ready to order a new Elite Pure, but think that I will order a Vindicator instead. Who will be making your strings? I know, another question.


----------



## Justin17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm targeting the hunting and all around bow market...at least in my head.....33" is short enough for treestand and ground blinds, and long enough for some 3-d, the 35" is still short enough to maneuver, but gives a little longer platform for those who have a long DL, hunt in non tree stand situations and gives the 3-d guy a little more A-A.
> 
> To me they are both a great hunting or all around bow...
> 
> Remember this is just my opinion.


I think you need more to separate the bows from each other. If you have a 33" bow, I think the next step up would be a 36" minimum. Personally I think a 38" bow would be a great bow to produce for target shooters. Look at the success of the Apex 7 and target Hoyts with XT1000's. Keep in mind my suggestions are made purely on specs. The bows may be radically different in some other way. I sincerely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Ghost 133

I know they aint the exact same specs but for some reason I cant get Tribute and Allegiance out of my head here.


----------



## Karbon

Nice bow names K&K.
I wonder where the inspiration came from?


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> Nice bow names K&K.
> I wonder where the inspiration came from?


From the first letter in my name of course.


----------



## captainron62

Karbon said:


> Nice bow names K&K.
> I wonder where the inspiration came from?


Email sent, order placed. I know its early in the game, but when will these bows ship?


----------



## tmoran

Ghost 133 said:


> I know they aint the exact same specs but for some reason I cant get Tribute and Allegiance out of my head here.


Kevin was open enough to post the DFC. Look at that and not just brace and ATA. The graph should be more than enough to get the Trib and Allegiance out of your head. The DFC looks more like his Z28 but somehow he's managed to drastically increase efficiency (i.e. greater velocity from less stored energy). These should be a real pleasure to shoot if the DFC holds for all draw lengths. 

HMMM.........more pre-load Kevin?


----------



## thirdypointer

PoppieWellie said:


> It will only be better than the SA bows. So who cares...
> 
> Gota say though the $49.95 transfer deal is sweet!


?? i know of a company that the warranty transfers for free, can't beat free!


----------



## Smokeybandit

I am guessing that it must be paid in full or can there be a deposit put down? The Night Vision camo was always a hit back when you ran Elite.


----------



## tmoran

thirdypointer said:


> ?? i know of a company that the warranty transfers for free, can't beat free!


You pay for it up front with that company. I think Kevin is giving you the option. Appropriate for those who choose not to sell the bow.


----------



## thirdypointer

tmoran said:


> You pay for it up front with that company. I think Kevin is giving you the option. Appropriate for those who choose not to sell the bow.


Guess i didn't think of it that way, if you indeed save that cost upfront vs a company that you "prepay" for it, then it's cool as the next guy can foot that bill.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have NO clue as to what you are referring too!!!!!


LOL

Vhunter is already laying claim, but I'm guessing it lies elsewhere.


----------



## bowtech dually

I think these two lengths are a perfect choice. 35" is a great all around bow



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm targeting the hunting and all around bow market...at least in my head.....33" is short enough for treestand and ground blinds, and long enough for some 3-d, the 35" is still short enough to maneuver, but gives a little longer platform for those who have a long DL, hunt in non tree stand situations and gives the 3-d guy a little more A-A.
> 
> To me they are both a great hunting or all around bow...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this is just my opinion.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tmoran said:


> You pay for it up front with that company. I think Kevin is giving you the option. Appropriate for those who choose not to sell the bow.


Correct, we could raise the price to cover the warranty, but chose to keep the prices reasonable for the bows....if and when you go to sell the bow it should be a great selling point.


----------



## Smokeybandit

So it appears that this "separation" isn't ending as amicably as it was from Pete at Elite.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> From the first letter in my name of course.


That's it, why didn't I think of that one!!!!

Where is Forrest when i need him? LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Smokeybandit said:


> So it appears that this "separation" isn't ending as amicably as it was from Pete at Elite.


I have no problem with Pete or Elite....I wish all bow companies the best....did I just say that!!! LOL


----------



## Shinigami3

So, what will you do when the existing K&K archery company goes after you for trademark infringement? Just wondering. They've been around at least ten years.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have no problem with Pete or Elite....I wish all bow companies the best....did I just say that!!! LOL


I should add that to my sig.


----------



## KurtVL

Congrats Kate and kevin good luck

I'll be waiting for the 2012 lineup


----------



## FishingBen

Which one? HMMMMM


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Shinigami3 said:


> So, what will you do when the existing K&K archery company goes after you for trademark infringement? Just wondering. They've been around at least ten years.


According to the United States Trademark Office: K & K Archery was/is not trademarked.


----------



## Smokeybandit

I know you said camo will be finalized on Monday so when are you thinking you might be shipping bows?


----------



## Mys2kal

Congrats on your new company Kevin. Hope everything goes well. By the way, the vengeance sounds awesome. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## KurtVL

guys if your looking for dealer i know of one

|
|
|
|
\ /


----------



## Karbon

I know a dealer too.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Weight?


----------



## Mys2kal

I'm curious, why only 10 dealers?


----------



## bowman100

When will a website be up so we can see these bows and such?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We put a limit on the number of dealers for the following reasons: 

With EVERY company I've ever been associated with, the biggest headache wasn't the consumer it was the dealer, losing orders, giving wrong info to consumers, promising the consumer things that can't happen, just to make him "happy for the moment", not setting bows up properly, not giving great customer service, selling bow below MAP, and on and on..the list is long.

When you let anyone become a dealer, some place a order just to tie up an area, they do this just so their competition down the street can't get the bows....seen this numerous times...so you still basically have no dealer in the area. He doesn't stock any of the bows or promote the bow in any fashion.

We will also be selling direct to consumers.... so we don't want to compete with our own dealers in their areas.....these are the basic reasons..there are more...but I will stop for now.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> I know a dealer too.


Yes, Scottie/PA will be a dealer.


----------



## Karbon

Thanks for all the info Kevin. We can't wait for pics


(G1 camo)


----------



## op27

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, Scottie/PA will be a dealer.


Thats the best news, Now I dont have to go far.


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We put a limit on the number of dealers for the following reasons:
> 
> With EVERY company I've ever been associated with, the biggest headache wasn't the consumer it was the dealer, losing orders, giving wrong info to consumers, promising the consumer things that can't happen, just to make him "happy for the moment", not setting bows up properly, not giving great customer service, selling bow below MAP, and on and on..the list is long.
> 
> When you let anyone become a dealer, some place a order just to tie up an area, they do this just so their competition down the street can't get the bows....seen this numerous times...so you still basically have no dealer in the area. He doesn't stock any of the bows or promote the bow in any fashion.
> 
> We will also be selling direct to consumers.... so we don't want to compete with our own dealers in their areas.....these are the basic reasons..there are more...but I will stop for now.


That seems like a pretty good idea. The only thing is that you probably wont be able to sell as many bows without more dealers...But if you are only going to produce x number of bows, you wont really have to worry about that.


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, Scottie/PA will be a dealer.


Scottie/PA is a great guy.


----------



## millerarchery

If i place an order how much down payment is needed?


----------



## utaharcher

Kevin, A couple of questions that everybody is asking that you have not touched on:
1. Approximate mass weight of the bows
2. Split or solid limb
3. How much of a deposit do we need to put down?

Thanks in advance for answering these.


----------



## BradMc26

When can we see some pics?

What kind of strings?

Is Crackers going to be a dealer?


----------



## Breathn

sure these bows will be cream of the crop..I know Kevins other designs the detail and performance always go hand and hand(they are great)..pretty cool idea here..


----------



## Rockhopper

any west coast dealers?


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, Scottie/PA will be a dealer.


Will Chris McDonald (the Orion Guys) up in Wisconsin have any bows to try out?


----------



## rocket75

Order placed
Vindicator 31.5 inch draw
65 lb limbs
all camo
both set of mods


----------



## Karbon

JCO.Bowhunter said:


> Will Chris McDonald (the Orion Guys) up in Wisconsin have any bows to try out?


I will have one...sometime you can try. I'm down in Oak Creek though.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Karbon said:


> I will have one...sometime you can try. I'm down in Oak Creek though.


Yeah, about that. I am over in La Crosse. Thanks for the offer though. 

I have seen a lot of the strother's you have had dipped. they look pretty sweet.


----------



## Stump Shooter

FINALLY.....an idea coming from a bow company that's looking out for it's buyer over catering to the dealer. Also picking and choosing what dealers you have that YOU know can actually tune a bow and know a couple things. Kudos to you on these points. 





Kevin Strother1 said:


> We put a limit on the number of dealers for the following reasons:
> 
> With EVERY company I've ever been associated with, the biggest headache wasn't the consumer it was the dealer, losing orders, giving wrong info to consumers, promising the consumer things that can't happen, just to make him "happy for the moment", not setting bows up properly, not giving great customer service, selling bow below MAP, and on and on..the list is long.
> 
> When you let anyone become a dealer, some place a order just to tie up an area, they do this just so their competition down the street can't get the bows....seen this numerous times...so you still basically have no dealer in the area. He doesn't stock any of the bows or promote the bow in any fashion.
> 
> We will also be selling direct to consumers.... so we don't want to compete with our own dealers in their areas.....these are the basic reasons..there are more...but I will stop for now.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Mys2kal said:


> That seems like a pretty good idea. The only thing is that you probably wont be able to sell as many bows without more dealers...But if you are only going to produce x number of bows, you wont really have to worry about that.


Darton has very few dealers too. And if you visit their website, you can order a 3800 directly from them online. They seem to be doing just fine.

Dealer is pain, the moment I heard the announcement, I was moaning deep in my mind, saying "I hope our local SA dealer is not going to be the new K&K dealer this time, because they are aweful."

With direct order, that won't an issue anymore.


----------



## StrictBaptist

I think Kevin and Kate are doing it right this time..... They know they have a following, and are starting off small. I just hope I got my email for one in in time

Great things coming forward from K&K I can feel it... Starting off small, and growing big...Great God Kevin and Kate! Best of luck... and I cant wait to see the bows!


----------



## PoppieWellie

thirdypointer said:


> ?? i know of a company that the warranty transfers for free, can't beat free!


Right! Elite only did that to stabilize their clientele after Kevin and Kate left the company.


----------



## Karbon

JCO.Bowhunter said:


> Yeah, about that. I am over in La Crosse. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> I have seen a lot of the strother's you have had dipped. they look pretty sweet.


I have land in Buffalo Co...I'm over there often...it's a little closer.


----------



## tapout155

PoppieWellie said:


> Right! Elite only did that to stabilize their clientele after Kevin and Kate left the company.


So is Kevin only doing this to stabilize his customer base, because they are worried he'll quit this company in a year or two? If you stop making tarded statements first i'll quit also.


----------



## boonerbrad

Kevin will these bows be spot on in measured draw length and poundage for these speed ratings? Will the Vengance be smoother yet as fast as the Envy?


----------



## Aggieland

Man, I want to just go off the deep end and Send some money. But I have to see what all the bows coming out are going to be like. AHHHHH Even though, I have only owned KS designed bows for the last 4 years... How about just setting one of those shorter ones aside for me and give me until a week after the ATA show to make up my mind.... That sound fair? I have that sick feeling in my gut, there wont be any left by then.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

utaharcher said:


> Kevin, A couple of questions that everybody is asking that you have not touched on:
> 1. Approximate mass weight of the bows
> 2. Split or solid limb
> 3. How much of a deposit do we need to put down?
> 
> 1. 4.0 lbs
> 2. Split limbs
> 3. Kate is making a post in regards to this tonight.
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering these.





Rockhopper said:


> any west coast dealers?


 Think so.



JCO.Bowhunter said:


> Will Chris McDonald (the Orion Guys) up in Wisconsin have any bows to try out?


NO!


----------



## Aggieland

Will Chris McDonald (the Orion Guys) up in Wisconsin have any bows to try out? 

NO! 

lol


----------



## Elk4me

Not gona touch this one at all! I just have absolutely no faith in Kevin........ 3 companys in 5 or so yrs. How long is this company gona be around before they start another one a yr or soooooooooooooo.


----------



## Rockhopper

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Think so.


perhaps in portland? :darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Boonerbrad said:


> Kevin will these bows be spot on in measured draw length and poundage for these speed ratings? Will the Vengance be smoother yet as fast as the Envy?


Draw lengths will be AMO, draw weights +/1.5 of peak -/.000

Much smoother DFC and higher let off....because of the drop off from peak earlier...this means when letting up it doesn't ramp back up to peak abruptly, thus letting down is very easy to do. Yes it will be faster than an Envy at the same specs.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Elk4me said:


> Not gona touch this one at all! I just have absolutely no faith in Kevin........ 3 companys in 5 or so yrs. How long is this company gona be around before they start another one a yr or soooooooooooooo.


suite yourself dont worry you will be missing out on the best for sure


----------



## Aggieland

*That Logo is pretty Pimp.. Good job Kate!!*


----------



## hoefj

cbarber @ Precision Archery one of the select few dealers????


----------



## Oregon HG

Elk4me said:


> Not gona touch this one at all! I just have absolutely no faith in Kevin........ 3 companys in 5 or so yrs. How long is this company gona be around before they start another one a yr or soooooooooooooo.


Ya Bowtech 7 years, one of the top bow companies,
Elite 3 years, a solid company,
SA 1 year solidity of that company which he had NO control of, questionable?
K&K Archery 100% control
Hmmm Ya I would be worried about some one who helped start 2/3 for sure Rock solid bow companies! 

Way to go Kevin! I know You and Kate made the right decision this time around!


----------



## KateStrother1

Oregon HG said:


> Ya Bowtech 7 years, one of the top bow companies,
> Elite 3 years, a solid company,
> SA 1 year solidity of that company which he had NO control of, questionable?
> K&K Archery 100% control
> Hmmm Ya I would be worried about some one who helped start 2/3 for sure Rock solid bow companies!
> 
> Way to go Kevin! I know You and Kate made the right decision this time around!


Mike..Your awesome!


----------



## KateStrother1

Aggieland said:


> *That Logo is pretty Pimp.. Good job Kate!!*


Why thank you very much! I worked pretty hard on that one


----------



## Aggieland

I'm going to have to kick my own @$$ im affraid if I don't order one of these bows site unseen.. Your killing my K&K..............:darkbeer:


----------



## PoppieWellie

tapout155 said:


> So is Kevin only doing this to stabilize his customer base, because they are worried he'll quit this company in a year or two? If you stop making tarded statements first i'll quit also.


My! My! No need to get testy, even though it sounds like someone had a tough day at work.

First of all, $49.95 transfer fee is Kevin and Kate's policy, why are you asking me ?

Second, the Elite policy works greats, I am surprised nobody else in the industry followed their footsteps. I know Martin has been doing that for years though.

Third, please don't stop make tarded statements, some re-tarded comments can be very educational sometimes.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Karbon said:


> I have land in Buffalo Co...I'm over there often...it's a little closer.


yeah, it probably won't work out but thanks for offer.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

would like to be your MI dealer curantly selling Mathews, Mission, Elite, and PSE maybe picking up Hoyt aswell


----------



## 2xR

Congrats Kate - but did you have to bring the big guy with you:mg::zip:

My order is in!!!


----------



## bginvestor

Very smart move!



Kevin Strother1 said:


> To ensure a controlled start and to keep from having all the issues with trying to grow a company faster than you have the means to do.....right now our thinking is a limited number every year.


----------



## Scottie/PA

2xR said:


> My order is in!!!


Thanks Buddy!!!


----------



## sightpin

Maybe its already been asked, but who is making the strings?


----------



## Mig

Elk4me said:


> Not gona touch this one at all! I just have absolutely no faith in Kevin........ 3 companys in 5 or so yrs. How long is this company gona be around before they start another one a yr or soooooooooooooo.





Wow....maybe you should learn to read and do some research before you post.


----------



## utaharcher

Mig said:


> Wow....maybe you should learn to read and do some research before you post.


who?


----------



## Mig

utaharcher said:


> who?


fixed it


----------



## sightpin

Mig said:


> Wow....maybe you should learn to read and do some research before you post.


Who are you talking about? If you are implying me why don't you just let me know? If you're implying someone else, why don't you just let them know? You whipper snapper.


----------



## camosolo

I can't get on this bandwagon. Kevin seems to have jumped more than a grasshopper. "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## EvilBert

Oregon HG said:


> SA 1 year solidity of that company which he had NO control of, questionable?


I have always wondered about that. Why would you allow a company to carry your name and have no control over how the name would be used?


----------



## JawsDad

Elk4me said:


> Not gona touch this one at all! I just have absolutely no faith in Kevin........ 3 companys in 5 or so yrs. How long is this company gona be around before they start another one a yr or soooooooooooooo.


Are you kidding me? You keep a bow for like 15 minutes before you have to sell it. How would that impact you at all?




I say more power to K&K. Never hurts to have more options and competition out there. A controlled start up is probably a good idea too. These designs are not my cup of tea but I hope they are great for those that go for them.


----------



## realmfg

They came out on my bday so I sent the email order


----------



## vhunter

BEAR FOOT said:


> would like to be your MI dealer curantly selling Mathews, Mission, Elite, and PSE maybe picking up Hoyt aswell


I'll second that request. Matt is one of the best dealer out there. Not just in MI, but anywhere.


----------



## rickson

You going to put up some actual speeds at different draw length, poundage, arrow weight?

I'd love companies to start doing the following


26" 27" 28" 29" 30"

50, 55, 60, 65, 70, 75, 80 pounds

then IBO, IBO + 25 grains IBO + 50 grains, IBO + 75 grains, etc. up to a max of like 600 grains

Thanks


----------



## arodpdt117

what is max draw length on the vengeance...I may have missed it but I wasn't sure if it went to 32" as well.

Take Care...and congrats on getting things rolling this truly sounds like a great business model to cater to customers. It will be greatly appreciated.
Side note - I like the names of the bows...nice little jab for your previous counterparts


----------



## kwruppi

Would you sell the bows to Germany too?
Did you have already some sketches?
Which letoff would the bows have?

Thank´s


----------



## cordini

Some of the questions being posed already have answers in the Manufacturing thread.......I would suggest hitting that thread since they would be updating that with the info you are looking for.


----------



## wstaylor

I sincerely wish K & K the best. 

Now, since the topic has included company stability and whatnot, I will put in my two cents (for whatever it may be worth).

1) When does the market become over saturated with bow companies, and their various products? 
2) When the above happens: Who will die? Who will be absorbed into a larger company? Will said company just do away with the other? And so forth? Granted, the big guys may fail, but it is far more likely to be the little fish.

That said...

I believe that K & K can survive quite well in such an environment. Why? Very few dealers, and little to no cut-throat competitiveness. In addition, the air of exclusivity and scarcity will help create an almost immediate sellout of the bows, when they are released. Finally with a healthy profit margin secured, K &K should be just fine. IF, yes, if all goes according to plan. (Just crunch the numbers for yourself.)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## sb220

Ive read KS has rights to designs this time around, but I dont know my way around the legal system. Is there any possibility of a backdoor or some kind of loophole a certain company could use to repeat last year's Binary prototype situation?

Also, do you still like the binary Kevin? I thought you could legally use it again this year for production. Just wondering


----------



## Longbow42

sightpin said:


> Maybe its already been asked, but who is making the strings?


I believe that he is researching/determining that now. I expect that it will be a premier, recognized string maker with extremely tight tolerances and attention to detail.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

vhunter said:


> I'll second that request. Matt is one of the best dealer out there. Not just in MI, but anywhere.


Yep, had a buddy send him an Elite yesterday. 


I'd hope to see Crackers on a dealer list as well.


----------



## elkman6x6

I think the specs. are perfect. What is your limb construction going to be? Laminate, solid glass blank or other?



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm targeting the hunting and all around bow market...at least in my head.....33" is short enough for treestand and ground blinds, and long enough for some 3-d, the 35" is still short enough to maneuver, but gives a little longer platform for those who have a long DL, hunt in non tree stand situations and gives the 3-d guy a little more A-A.
> 
> To me they are both a great hunting or all around bow...
> 
> Remember this is just my opinion.


----------



## Karbon

Morning all.


(G1 Camo or Predator)


----------



## bro.betterley

no predator:thumbs_do


----------



## Karbon

bro.betterley said:


> no predator:thumbs_do


What do you suggest?


----------



## jamesbowman

*K&k*

This thread needs some pics- :happy1:


----------



## Masterkiller

Yes, predator

Please, no next or G1.


----------



## jfuller17

Predator all the way!


----------



## bro.betterley

Not sure what i would pick G1 is fine, and i know predator is very effective, just think its ugly


----------



## Karbon

bro.betterley said:


> Not sure what i would pick G1 is fine, and i know predator is very effective, just think its ugly


 G1
I like G1...if you have not noticed yet. G1

I think a few dippers said Predator is a hard film to lay down perfectly. Some of the TWN films have been easier to work with...so I hear.


----------



## Scottie/PA

bro.betterley said:


> Not sure what i would pick G1 is fine, and i know predator is very effective, just think its ugly


Roger, I figured you would be all for Gods Country!!!


----------



## BMG

ehhh G1 looks alright. would not pick it for hunting out here in the west.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Neat for those who buy a new bow every year.


----------



## rickson

why no asat love?


----------



## bro.betterley

scottie that would be my first choose i mentioned it on the other thread, but thats my life (GOD), this is my fun


----------



## BearKills

God's Country is an awesome camo.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Karbon said:


> What do you suggest?


Mothwing Winter mimicry


----------



## jfuller17

rickson said:


> why no asat love?


I love ASAT in clothes, but I have seen it on a bow and it just dosent look right for some reason.


----------



## BradMc26

Predator for sure!

I think you really need to offer a blacked out version as well.

I really would like to place an order for the longer ATA bow to use for indoor and 3-D. I just can't do it until I see some pics and hear some reviews though.


----------



## BradMc26

jfuller17 said:


> I love ASAT in clothes, but I have seen it on a bow and it just dosent look right for some reason.


I agree. Love the camo on clothes, but on bows it just looks weird. Predator shows off much better.


----------



## Scottie/PA

BearKills said:


> God's Country is an awesome camo.


I hope you are right. I have not seen it in person. I do like the lighter camos rather than darker.


----------



## jfuller17

BradMc26 said:


> I agree. Love the camo on clothes, but on bows it just looks weird. Predator shows off much better.


Agreed totally


----------



## Scottie

jfuller17 said:


> Predator all the way!


Predator Fall Gray!!


----------



## jfuller17

Scottie said:


> Predator Fall Gray!!


That would work buddy!


----------



## NeshotaValley

ASAT no way, Predator yes sir. When I ordered my Infinity, I was not for the Predator camo, now that I have had it for months it is truly cool, looks great, effective, and just stands out from all the other similar camos.


----------



## Karbon

ChappyHOYT said:


> Mothwing Winter mimicry


Nice one...


----------



## Karbon

My suggestions, Predator and Winter Mimicry aside


----------



## fourbarrel

Reaper woods


----------



## sb220

Had never seen it before Karbon's other camo thread, but that Multicam is really growing on me



















If anyone has it on an assembled bow Id like to see a pic of it.


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning all. I like the Gods Country, LOVE the ASAT, and the G1 rocks also. K & K have a tough decision with this one. Can't wait to hear the final decision.

Karbon

your worse than me when it comes to following these things. Mornin buddy


----------



## cordini

I think that a sized down ASAT, similar to what was done with the Predator, would look sweet.....I like the Fall Grey suggestion as well.


----------



## realmfg

I also like the look of 08 elite when you could see limb layers in black and black pockets. Makes black accessories look awesome.


----------



## cordini

Back to the topic @ hand.....Size appropriate ASAT!!!! Just sayin'....


----------



## DOAGuide

King's Desert Shadow Camo!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

elkman6x6 said:


> I think the specs. are perfect. What is your limb construction going to be? Laminate, solid glass blank or other?


Elkman....glad your here....the answer is....












OTHER!


----------



## Karbon

Oh bow...I mean boy.


----------



## cordini

" I'm just sayin' Jenny.....I think that ASAT would look GREAT on my new bow! "


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> My suggestions, Predator and Winter Mimicry aside
> View attachment 915803
> View attachment 915804
> View attachment 915806


How many different brands of camo are made up of a tanish background, some tree branches, a few brown leaves, then a tuft or two of pine needles thrown in? So boring!


----------



## Karbon

Lol...


----------



## DOAGuide

Kings


----------



## Sagittarius

Kevin,

Are you seriously considering building a riser from 7075 or one of the newer aluminum alloys now available and offer a type III finish, like mentioned in the other thread ?
You would have a big one up on all US manufacturers with a bow made from such an alloy with a type III finish, imo. :thumbs_up


----------



## BMG

ASAT GTO: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623405574868/


----------



## Karbon

That looks GOOD!


----------



## FishingBen

Sagittarius said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Are you seriously considering building a riser from 7075 or one of the newer aluminum alloys now available and offer a type III finish, like mentioned in the other thread ?
> You would have a big one up on all US manufacturers with a bow made from such an alloy with a type III finish, imo. :thumbs_up


Yeah what he said!


----------



## *ProLine*

I rarely get "excited" about a bow line coming out... BUT, I can't keep my eyes off this thread! Crazy excited..lol


----------



## R0CKETMAN

BMG said:


> ASAT GTO: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623405574868/


That does look good. Better on a bow than clothing.


----------



## arodpdt117

I was hoping when I went to sleep last night I would wake up and it would be January.


----------



## kbp8928

i dont care for predator camo. that said, one of my fellow athens factory staff shooters posted a pic of his me athens in predator camo and i was sold on it. very very nice looking on a bow!!!


----------



## Jhorne

Everyone seems more interested in the color camo than anything else.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Order placed!


----------



## vhunter

*ProLine* said:


> I rarely get "excited" about a bow line coming out... BUT, I can't keep my eyes off this thread! Crazy excited..lol


Interesting. Do you know what strings these bows are going to have on them by chance?


----------



## Christopher67

*How about one in Lost Camo* Ok, Ok don't you all pile on me to fast :teeth::jksign::yield:


----------



## RIPelk

I'm a huge fan of the newer sitka camo, forest concealment would look so awesome on a bow.


----------



## captainron62

I dont care it its pink and green, I want one!


----------



## FishingBen

So what Strings? Proline?!!!:tongue: Please?


----------



## houndhamrick

The specs are awsome. Thank you so much for keeping the wide wing span guys in mind!!!! The vindicator in 32" draw is my dream bow.. My order will be in ASAP!!!


----------



## BearKills

Stage 1 imo


----------



## duxbux

BearKills said:


> Stage 1 imo



2nd that. An my guess is Yes.


----------



## *ProLine*

FishingBen said:


> So what Strings? Proline?!!!:tongue: Please?


Who knows!?! Lol.

Were definitely up to the task.1500 in a years time, but realistically a lot of those will have to be made quickly, as the demand for these bows will be outrageous..
Were of size to handle orders of this size, while maintaining the quality. We have a great OEM process.

It will all be up to K&K though, like I said, we are up to the challenge.

Hopefully ProLine BowStrings though  lol


----------



## ljhopp

Is it bad to say that everytime I start reading the specs for the bows and see the DFC's I start to drool?


----------



## brokenlittleman

Proveil Fall !!!


----------



## Scottie/PA

brokenlittleman said:


> Proveil Fall !!!


I like that one too.

http://proveil.com/TimberCoreFall.html


----------



## Karbon

That looks good


----------



## uobobdun

Boludo said:


> Limited to 1500 bows, because after that, they will be creating a new company.


:thumbs_up


----------



## pharmdbamafan

+1 on the Proveil Fall. Real nice Clark.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 915977


----------



## Christopher67

mathias said:


> View attachment 915977




:behindsof


----------



## FishingBen

Real nice... Didn't your momma ever tell you that if you ain't go nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all? Now would be a good time to implement that sage wisdom. Go away.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Scottie/PA said:


> I like that one too.
> 
> http://proveil.com/TimberCoreFall.html


dang that does look good! never heard of it til now


----------



## Mathias

Hey, we're all entitled to opinions. That's the purpose for a forum, to share thoughts and ideas. We all don't have to  think the same way or agree just to fit in. Try heeding your own "sage" advise :wink:


----------



## Mathias

that camo is nice, new company?


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

I dont care if the pics are of a bare riser and limbs! I WANT PICS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster5000

Not sure what to think about this. If I buy one where will I go if I need parts or work done in a pinch. I like taking my stuff to a shop that is local VS traveling or worse yet sending the bow out.


----------



## harp98

+1 I like the limb layers in black as well like on the 08 elites


----------



## NSSCOTT

Kevin are you going to be looking for a dealer in canada?


----------



## Karbon

*a new WOODS*

ta da...


----------



## duxbux

Karbon said:


> ta da...
> View attachment 916013


I like that!


----------



## Karbon

duxbux said:


> I like that!


Bright, clear, crisp...snazzy.


----------



## Scottie/PA

duxbux said:


> I like that!


Me likey too. Looks like a new version of the Hardwoods HD Gray.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Mathias said:


> View attachment 915977


That is a little funny though.


----------



## fourbarrel

Karbon said:


> ta da...
> View attachment 916013


That gets my vote also or reaper woods either is good


----------



## Christopher67

Karbon said:


> ta da...
> View attachment 916013



Very nice camp pattern :thumbs_up


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> ta da...
> View attachment 916013


Hey look, tanish background with tree branches, brown oak leaves and little tufts of pine needles!:teeth:


----------



## achiro

but it's more open that some of the others and not to bad.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Keep it Old School

Trebark


----------



## Karbon

yuck.


----------



## badfisherman

Elk4me said:


> Not gona touch this one at all! I just have absolutely no faith in Kevin........ 3 companys in 5 or so yrs. How long is this company gona be around before they start another one a yr or soooooooooooooo.


sounds like you touched it to me.....


----------



## Longbow42

Karbon said:


> ta da...
> View attachment 916013


I am a Predator Fall Grey advocate, but that does look good Karbon.


----------



## Longbow42

BearKills said:


> Stage 1 imo


Yep, either Wes or John's Customs. Hard to beat John's strings.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We haven't deciding on the String manufacture just yet, have samples being made to compare quality.....I will only use a great set of laces for the bows.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Nothin' better than Mothwing Winter Mimicry


----------



## sightpin

ChappyHOYT said:


> Nothin' better than Mothwing Winter Mimicry


Is there such a thing as regular Mothwing Mimicry? If so, lets see it.


----------



## KateStrother1

cordini said:


> View attachment 915843
> 
> 
> " I'm just sayin' Jenny.....I think that ASAT would look GREAT on my new bow! "


Look!! It's Kevin and Kate


----------



## bowtech2006

I just ordered a Vindicator from Scottie/pa!!! Can't wait!! Is there a round-about date on shipping them out?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

bowtech2006 said:


> I just ordered a Vindicator from Scottie/pa!!! Can't wait!! *Is there a round-about date on shipping them out*?


LOL! Not this again...........................


----------



## dal15

Make that three for Matt at Bearfoot Archery he helped me out with my infinity and I will buy my next bow from him hope its a K&K Archery bow!


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> G1
> I like G1...if you have not noticed yet. G1
> 
> I think a few dippers said Predator is a hard film to lay down perfectly. Some of the TWN films have been easier to work with...so I hear.


TWN now carries the NEW Predator camo film line


----------



## captainron62

Hey Kevin and Kate, how about a fun little contest to see who can kill the biggest buck next year (assuming Jan release) with one of the limited edition bows?


----------



## Dylanl

I really like that bow in asat! I think that would be a nice camo choice.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I can't do this for everyone...but a guy had asked me what a Vindicator would shoot with the DW between 60-65 and set at 27.5" DL with a 360 grain arrow...wanted to know if he could get 280 for ASA.

So I set one up at 64/27.5" holding 11.0 at full draw....shot a 320 gr @ 316 fps; a 361 gr @ 299 fps; and a 395 gr @ 286 fps so to shoot ASA he will need to shoot a 390-400 grain arrow.

Again I can't do this for every combo.


----------



## Oregon HG

rattlinman said:


> Man, I can't believe I'm gonna defend Elk...but I agree he has a very valid point here.....
> When he left Bowtech...all B's fault
> When Kevin left Elite the 1st time.....all J2's fault
> When he left Elite the second time.....all Pete's fault
> Leaving SA...so far all I've seen is someone else's fault
> But all these companies had a solid base to continue on afterward for warranty issues and such....if he bales on this one, who'll be the one to keep the doors open ?
> 
> I apologize if this comes off as harsh, but I'm gonna take a cautious wait-and-see stance on this one. I've rolled with Kevin since 06'....but dangit man !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ( Oh, and Oregon, I hope you get the dipping job, I've seen your work and it's top notch.)


I am alittle confused on how thats defending Elk? You actually proved my point in the fact that Kevin is not leaving companies at his choice, so why crucify him!
SA the truth will lay out when the lawyers are thru playing poker with each other!
On the K&K Archery, This is THEIR money, their Design, their baby 100%! All the past companies, some kevin had SOME control over what happened to his designs, but never 100% control over everything! By Kevin and Kate being in 100% control and by limiting how many they produce from the get go they are giving them self the BEST opportunity to succeed! Nothing can kill a company quicker than growing to fast! 

I also hope I get the K&K decoration contract, I know it will work out better for me that the SA fiasco did for me! And thanks for the complement!


----------



## Oregon HG

Scottie/PA said:


> I like that one too.
> 
> http://proveil.com/TimberCoreFall.html


Unfortunatly Proveil has not released Fall or snow in film yet! Only the Woods and Reaper black are available at this time!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Nothing can kill a company quicker than growing to fast! 

I also hope I get the K&K decoration contract, I know it will work out better for me that the SA fiasco did for me! And thanks for the complement![/QUOTE]

Those are some very true statements!!!!!


----------



## stanmc55

i'll let you guys do all the talking, i'm busy ordering a Vengeance! how 'bout that Karbon, you get into my pocket one day and Kevin gets in it the next! boy, my wife is going to be p#**^#. by the way Karbon,it's been a whole day, where's that bow? lol


----------



## Dylanl

Sorry to ask this for prolly the 3rd time by me alone but has their been a choice on camo yet? I see a lot of people posting pics but havent seen anything saying one was picked. I could of missed it though so I figured id ask again.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

No decision on camo yet...we are working on a plan....I have a great idea(at least I think so) Kate may so not....If I can convince her to go along with the plan....I'll let you know....now where is all that charm I used to get her to marry me...I better find some of it quick to get this one approved by my sweet, beautiful wife!!!!! LOL

See honey, I said you were sweet and very pretty!!!!!


----------



## pman

What draw length options ???? 25.5 maybe?


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can't do this for everyone...but a guy had asked me what a Vindicator would shoot with the DW between 60-65 and set at 27.5" DL with a 360 grain arrow...wanted to know if he could get 280 for ASA.
> 
> So I set one up at 64/27.5" holding 11.0 at full draw....shot a 320 gr @ 316 fps; a 361 gr @ 299 fps; and a 395 gr @ 286 fps so to shoot ASA he will need to shoot a 390-400 grain arrow.
> 
> Again I can't do this for every combo.


I know who "he" was...spoke with him today!!! So at my 29.5 DL...that will be a heavy arrow for me!!!


----------



## Dylanl

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No decision on camo yet...we are working on a plan....I have a great idea(at least I think so) Kate may so not....If I can convince her to go along with the plan....I'll let you know....now where is all that charm I used to get her to marry me...I better find some of it quick to get this one approved by my sweet, beautiful wife!!!!! LOL
> 
> See honey, I said you were sweet and very pretty!!!!!


haha! whatever it takes to get some awesome camo on these bows! im already very interested and the camo could seal the deal for me.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

sightpin said:


> Is there such a thing as regular Mothwing Mimicry? If so, lets see it.


www.mothwing.com They have all sorts of different camo options


----------



## bginvestor

I need more data!!


1) solid or split limb?

2) Grip: Will it be similiar to SA or different?

3) What cam system?

4) Is nock travel better than SA?

5) cable guard roller or slide?

6) Mass weight

7) *Most importantly. What is a conservative shipping date. 1st quarter of 2011?*


Sorry if you posted some of this data already, just didn't see it!


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin,

Is 32" draw the max that the Vindicator will go? I was shooting my Old Glory for two years before I put it on a draw board and then discovered that the actual AMO length is closer to 32 3/4".:mg: I have grown pretty fond of that draw length. So, just wondering?

Also, with only 7% going to the great shooters, that's only 35 Vindicators. Are you sold out yet? I'm a lefty with an itch for a new bow, but I need more info first. Need to see the camo pattern..........I'm a hunter first and foremost.

Thanks.


----------



## mtelknut

If it were up to me that God's Country would be my choice for camo.. Give credit to where credit is due...


----------



## 0zarks2

Optifade Forest looks bad arse!


----------



## duxbux

Heck ya! 



0zarks2 said:


> Optifade Forest looks bad arse!


----------



## bro.betterley

gods country is my first choice as well


----------



## jrb CO

Were those 27.5" specs with smooth or speed mod?


----------



## fxd2008

What pound limbs will be available?


----------



## APAnTN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can't do this for everyone...but a guy had asked me what a Vindicator would shoot with the DW between 60-65 and set at 27.5" DL with a 360 grain arrow...wanted to know if he could get 280 for ASA.
> 
> So I set one up at 64/27.5" holding 11.0 at full draw....shot a 320 gr @ 316 fps; a 361 gr @ 299 fps; and a 395 gr @ 286 fps so to shoot ASA he will need to shoot a 390-400 grain arrow.
> 
> Again I can't do this for every combo.


this sounds like a winner :wink:


----------



## north slope

Why can't you send the bows to John and have him dip them in the camo of our choice??? Free to choose, this is America right?


----------



## north slope

north slope said:


> Why can't you send the bows to John and have him dip them in the camo of our choice??? Free to choose, this is America right?


Or if that is too custom let us vote on the camo choices...Power to the people!


----------



## upserman

I would like to see Vanish or Kings....


----------



## bowtech dually

Let me put this one up again. Its God's Country Late Season. Its an open pattern much like Predator only with modern high detail realism. The great thing is K and K Archery has the chance to go with a less known camo pattern on this limited run as most likely all bows we be sold to AT members and there friends. A larger manufacturer probably has to go with a more known pattern that is familiar to the masses even though it may not look as good.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Mike I think you're on to something. Choose your own pattern, if any. Excellent concept


----------



## vahunter102

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can't do this for everyone...but a guy had asked me what a Vindicator would shoot with the DW between 60-65 and set at 27.5" DL with a 360 grain arrow...wanted to know if he could get 280 for ASA.
> 
> So I set one up at 64/27.5" holding 11.0 at full draw....shot a 320 gr @ 316 fps; a 361 gr @ 299 fps; and a 395 gr @ 286 fps so to shoot ASA he will need to shoot a 390-400 grain arrow.
> 
> Again I can't do this for every combo.


I would assume that is with speed mods?


----------



## bphillips

north slope said:


> Why can't you send the bows to John and have him dip them in the camo of our choice??? Free to choose, this is America right?


if this catches i would have to change my order from blackout to camo haha


----------



## RIPelk

I second optifade forest concealment, but is there even a film for this pattern mike?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vahunter102 said:


> I would assume that is with speed mods?


No, this was with smooth mods.

I under rated the bows by several fps.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Grip bed is the exact same as SA grip bed...why would I change something everyone seems to like.....LOL


----------



## Karbon

Bowtech has rights to Optifade.


----------



## drockw

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, this was with smooth mods.
> 
> I under rated the bows by several fps.


Thats roughly a 347 ibo calculating with 10gr of weight on the string!

Even with nothing it would still equate to 344


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> Bowtech has rights to Optifade.


Well they don't have rights to digital camo...........


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can't do this for everyone...but a guy had asked me what a Vindicator would shoot with the DW between 60-65 and set at 27.5" DL with a 360 grain arrow...wanted to know if he could get 280 for ASA.
> 
> So I set one up at 64/27.5" holding 11.0 at full draw....shot a 320 gr @ 316 fps; a 361 gr @ 299 fps; and a 395 gr @ 286 fps so to shoot ASA he will need to shoot a 390-400 grain arrow.
> 
> Again I can't do this for every combo.


This was tested with smooth mods...WOW!!!


----------



## Karbon

Nice speeds...

27.5 is the best DL in the world.


----------



## vahunter102

Karbon said:


> Nice speeds...
> 
> 27.5 is the best DL in the world.


For T-Rex's! Ha :behindsof:wink::shade:


----------



## Karbon

Short armed and angry still about it.


----------



## vahunter102

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, this was with smooth mods.
> 
> I under rated the bows by several fps.





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Grip bed is the exact same as SA grip bed...why would I change something everyone seems to like.....LOL


Man quit tempting me!! Sounds awesome, may have to trade up the Infinity!


----------



## cordini

ASAT.....Just sayin'......Right Jenny (Kate)?? LOL!!


----------



## Karbon

Jen-ny.


----------



## cerec_cat

How do you find out who the dealers are?


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Grip bed is the exact same as SA grip bed...why would I change something everyone seems to like.....LOL


Good call. That was the best grip I have ever felt. If you improve the valley considerably, I would say that you have built the best bow ever made. I can't wait.


----------



## Karbon

cerec_cat said:


> How do you find out who the dealers are?


Scottie/pa is the only dealer so far...and all that's needed! LOL.


----------



## aussiejas

maybe i should order one now the way the aussie doller is ,,cheers jas


----------



## StrictBaptist

Cannot wait..... I still say







Gods Country should be the camo!!!


----------



## north slope

Yes it is!


Karbon said:


> Nice speeds...
> 
> 27.5 is the best DL in the world.


----------



## sizewoods

ParkerBow said:


> Figures i just purchased a PSE


you did the right thing


----------



## FishingBen

God's country for me


----------



## arodpdt117

2 More are spoken for...is it to early to start a group (just sayin')


----------



## BEAR FOOT

my guess on the strings is Stage One


----------



## StrictBaptist

so heres some of the options that have been said: though I would post them all together so we can see the differances.... of course I threw a few extras in there for everyone

G1









Gods Country 









Reaper Woods









Reaper Fall









Mossy Oak Treestand









Mossy Oak Infinity









LongLeaf Camo









Mothwing Fall Mimicry


----------



## WOOZY

reaper woods gets my vote


----------



## *ProLine*

Karbon said:


> Scottie/pa is the only dealer so far...and all that's needed! LOL.


I agree! Lol.


----------



## travis4710

+1 for gods country camo and john's customs strings:thumbs_up


----------



## Dylanl

The mothwing fall mimicry looks pretty nice. Only thought of this cuz proline is above me but im looking forward to seeing what strings come stock on these bows.


----------



## *ProLine*

Dylanl said:


> The mothwing fall mimicry looks pretty nice. Only thought of this cuz proline is above me but im looking forward to seeing what strings come stock on these bows.


As are we! Lol


----------



## DOAGuide

That reaper woods is pretty sick!!!!!!!!!! But I still like kings for the bow


----------



## captainron62

I think since they are limited edition bows, almost built to order we should just be able to select from a number of different patterns. I am liking the reaper!


----------



## Dylanl

captainron62 said:


> I think since they are limited edition bows, almost built to order we should just be able to select from a number of different patterns. I am liking the reaper!


That would be a really cool feature! It would probably make getting the bows out even harder and longer though. You would have to place your order and then the bow would be made.


----------



## StrictBaptist

captainron62 said:


> I think since they are limited edition bows, almost built to order we should just be able to select from a number of different patterns. I am liking the reaper!


Would be nice.... I think the reaper looks good also


----------



## ete203

My favorite camos from what was posted:
Reaper Fall
Mossy Oak Infinity
LongLeaf Camo
Mothwing Fall Mimicry


----------



## UNCC Grad

I have no plans to order so no dog in this fight for me, but I think a common camo would be a better option than some of these lesser known camo patterns. It sure would make accessorizing the bow with matching camo much easier.

I must be in the minority becuase I think the Reaper Woods camo looks ridiculous. Same thing with the skullz camo. I like just plain old camo patterns...heck army digital would look pretty cool and set it apart from other bows.


----------



## Dylanl

I agree with the matching accessories to the camo patterns. That is getting pretty hard with all the camo patterns that are out. I bought black accessories because they will match any bow I go with.


----------



## ndbuck09

*dealers??*

Would there be a chance that we could see a dealer list of some sort to see if we are lucky enough to have one within proximity to our locations? I'm in Northern Indiana....my shop of choice is borkholder archery

thanks


----------



## Zoobear

Kevin, I've been thinking it over and I like the idea of a free bow, but I decided if you want me shooting for you I want a free hat too!


----------



## 0zarks2

UNCC Grad said:


> I must be in the minority becuase I think the Reaper Woods camo looks ridiculous. Same thing with the skullz camo. ...heck army digital would look pretty cool and set it apart from other bows.


I agree on all accounts. All I've seen so far is every variation of sticks, branches, and leaves. It doesn't get much more boring than that. I sure wouldn't want skulls either, or doves for that matter. The digital camo would look sweet. Do it like New Breed and let the buyer pick what they want.


----------



## sawtoothscream

0zarks2 said:


> I agree on all accounts. All I've seen so far is every variation of sticks, branches, and leaves. It doesn't get much more boring than that. I sure wouldn't want skulls either, or doves for that matter. The digital camo would look sweet. Do it like New Breed and let the buyer pick what they want.


have to agree. skulls camos look extremely lame to me personally and if that was the only option i would have to spend extra cash to redip the bow. then all the camos look kinda that same.

digi snow pattern is sick looking IMO. i have a guitar in that and it looks so nice. also really alwasy liked max 4 for some reason


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Well I ordered a Vengeance so I have a dog in this fight and all I asked for was a black riser with "whatever their most popular camo" is limbs. But after seeing that reaper woods I really hope that I can get that on the limbs.

-Chuck


----------



## Oregon HG

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Well I ordered a Vengeance so I have a dog in this fight and all I asked for was a black riser with "whatever their most popular camo" is limbs. But after seeing that reaper woods I really hope that I can get that on the limbs.
> 
> -Chuck


I will say this about the Reaper woods, I sampled a few limbs for another archery company that I dip for and the reaper woods is NOT the way to go for limbs on a split limb bow system! The limbs are to thin and the pattern is too large for such a thin part! If the whole bow was done it would be ok, but for a black riser and limbs dipped in that you will be disappointed, you will see a eye socket, maybe some teeth or a nose socket...Maybe...


----------



## VanRijn

good luck kate and Kevin. Looking forward to seeing what you come out with.


----------



## utaharcher

I agree with some of the above posts. Anything with skulls, antlers, Jesus fish, crosses or doves is going to make only a small percentage of archers happy. It's too small of a niche. I understand most people are Christians who are on here, but some aren't, and having religious symbols as your only option just doesn't work.


----------



## cordini

"Jenny....I still dream of my bow in ASAT. It would look just....just as pretty as this fireworks reflecting on the lake.....But not as pretty as you!"

ASAT.....Any Season, Any Terrain, right Jenny?!


----------



## cordini

Here's another option.....Fall Copper SnakeSkin. The sample doesn't indicate how well this type of pattern ends up looking on a bow....And varying the base can give you a different result in overall color. Mike did my GTO in SankeSkin Brown a couple of last year....I believe he still has a pic of it on his homepage.


----------



## cordini

This is how SnakeSkin Brow looks on my GTO.....But I still would like ASAT.


----------



## rocket75

Kevin always makes a good looking bow. With Kate involved the bows shoud be REAL good lookin so I think all are fettin over camo for no reason.


----------



## FishingBen

rocket75 said:


> Kevin always makes a good looking bow. With Kate involved the bows shoud be REAL good lookin so I think all are fettin over camo for no reason.


Agreed


----------



## Dylanl

cordini said:


> "Jenny....I still dream of my bow in ASAT. It would look just....just as pretty as this fireworks reflecting on the lake.....But not as pretty as you!"
> 
> ASAT.....Any Season, Any Terrain, right Jenny?!



Haha! I dream of the bow being in asat to. That is the one im really hoping for!


----------



## *ProLine*

Another day watching the forum


----------



## FishingBen

Me too. I hope they go with the Proline Strings. My personal faves!


----------



## achiro

sawtoothscream said:


> have to agree. skulls camos look extremely lame to me personally and if that was the only option i would have to spend extra cash to redip the bow. then all the camos look kinda that same.
> 
> digi snow pattern is sick looking IMO. i have a guitar in that and it looks so nice. also really alwasy liked max 4 for some reason


I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like skulls anything.


----------



## FishingBen

For real? You're gonna try to hunt turkeys in the spring with a digi snow White Bow? You're good then. Real good. Better than I am at it for sure!


----------



## bginvestor

My camo vote is god's country.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

FishingBen said:


> God's country for me


Same here.

Why would someone want human skulls in their camo? Now buck skulls I can see, but human skulls......really?


----------



## YeOleFart

achiro said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like skulls anything.


Hey your are not the only few!


----------



## Karbon

...I have a feeling GC will be selected...then I'll have to weep.

LOL

Most know me, I'll dip it if I don't like it.

*I have CCS.

Camo Commitment Syndrome*


----------



## jfuller17

bginvestor said:


> My camo vote is god's country.


I just dont like the gods country.....just not for me I guess.


----------



## Scottie/PA

achiro said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like skulls anything.


I'm pretty sure you won't see anything with skulls on it.


----------



## Scottie/PA

bginvestor said:


> My camo vote is god's country.


Early Season or Late Season? I think I prefer the Late season.


----------



## cordini

Might have to have a rethink on camo if GC....Not working for me, sorry.


----------



## sawtoothscream

FishingBen said:


> For real? You're gonna try to hunt turkeys in the spring with a digi snow White Bow? You're good then. Real good. Better than I am at it for sure!


in a blind it doesnt matter much. if your hunting without a blind then it could become a issue. i like all black bows mayself. but if i had to order a camo it would be that one or max 4


----------



## FishingBen

Not to sound like a dork but, Neutrals... any camo pattern that is the most neutral and blends in with most every surrounding. Like tan walls and brown doors in you office. Just Neutral. No skulls, No bright whites, nothing with huge gaps of void, and nothing that a turkey is going to see a mile away. Deer it doesn't matter so much. But turkeys? I can't imagine trying to bring a white bow to full draw from the ground in a ghillie suit.


----------



## lottking

Of all the camo patterns im liking this. And this is a apeals to alot of people it has camo it has antlers.


----------



## bro.betterley

i like either GC fall works


----------



## cordini

Just send my components to Mike & let him ASAT-ize it before assembly.....I'll cover the costs. That is, unless Jenny gets her way.....LOL!!


----------



## bginvestor

Black riser w/ Late season :thumbs_up



Scottie/PA said:


> Early Season or Late Season? I think I prefer the Late season.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

OK OK, lets get this camo pattern figured out and get em dipped so Kevin can post some pics.

My vote goes to Vertigo.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Cord....sry buddy, but it looks like a giraffe. :teeth: I'm sure it looks diff in person though.





cordini said:


> View attachment 916447
> 
> 
> This is how SnakeSkin Brow looks on my GTO.....But I still would like ASAT.


----------



## cordini

"Come on Forrest.....We'll find that ASAT bow no matter how long it takes!"


----------



## cordini

Stump Shooter said:


> Cord....sry buddy, but it looks like a giraffe. :teeth: I'm sure it looks diff in person though.


It is different.....Not something you can really throw on entire line, but it does look a lot better in person. I know Mike was wondering about it when he dipped it for me, but once assembled, it got a lot of positive comments @ the shop.


----------



## Karbon

FishingBen said:


> Not to sound like a dork but, Neutrals... any camo pattern that is the most neutral and blends in with most every surrounding. Like tan walls and brown doors in you office. Just Neutral. No skulls, No bright whites, nothing with huge gaps of void, and nothing that a turkey is going to see a mile away. Deer it doesn't matter so much. But turkeys? I can't imagine trying to bring a white bow to full draw from the ground in a ghillie suit.


Thanks for the Interior Design help, METRO. LOL.

Kidding, I agree with most of your points. White is not as big of a deal as you think in a tree, but on the ground floor...yes.


----------



## jb_wi

Whatever it is, I hope it isn't anything with too much white in it. Just a nice regular camo pattern would be great - (G1 looks effective). I'm sure Kate and Kevin will figure it out soon, but the skulls, snake patterns, and late season patterns, I just don't see them being a viable option for the hunter. Elk, Deer, Turkeys, etc can see white better than any other color, so any pattern with too much of it can be a detriment to the hunter. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## jb_wi

I see fishing Ben was typing the same time as I was!


----------



## Karbon

QUOTE=jb_wi;1059042061]Whatever it is, I hope it isn't anything with too much white in it. Just a nice regular camo pattern would be great - (G1 looks effective). I'm sure Kate and Kevin will figure it out soon, but the skulls, snake patterns, and late season patterns, I just don't see them being a viable option for the hunter. Elk, Deer, Turkeys, etc can see white better than any other color, so any pattern with too much of it can be a detriment to the hunter. 

Just my opinion.[/QUOTE]

best bow I've ever hunted...








Stabilizer not.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Different is always a good option. That's why I liked the predator in the SA's as much as I did....even though I have a ninja Infinity. ha, ha





cordini said:


> It is different.....Not something you can really throw on entire line, but it does look a lot better in person. I know Mike was wondering about it when he dipped it for me, but once assembled, it got a lot of positive comments @ the shop.


----------



## dac

Karbon said:


> QUOTE=jb_wi;1059042061]Whatever it is, I hope it isn't anything with too much white in it. Just a nice regular camo pattern would be great - (G1 looks effective). I'm sure Kate and Kevin will figure it out soon, but the skulls, snake patterns, and late season patterns, I just don't see them being a viable option for the hunter. Elk, Deer, Turkeys, etc can see white better than any other color, so any pattern with too much of it can be a detriment to the hunter.
> 
> Just my opinion.


best bow I've ever hunted...
View attachment 916500


Stabilizer not.[/QUOTE]

Does camo on a bow really matter in a hunting situation? I'am just a thinking most time the bow is facing your quarry so looking at a bow from a front view you are seeing very little of the bow. A turkey maybe, a deer I would'nt think so much.


----------



## cordini

I was going Black Death on the SR as well until I got a better view of the Predator.....That's what I ended up getting & had Mike do my quiver and a few of the parts on my sight. After seeing the pic of the GTO in ASAT....That's what I want.


----------



## Karbon

Camo commitment syndrome...I think this pic of Gods Country looks good.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

utaharcher said:


> I agree with some of the above posts. Anything with skulls, antlers, Jesus fish, crosses or doves is going to make only a small percentage of archers happy. It's too small of a niche. I understand most people are Christians who are on here, but some aren't, and having religious symbols as your only option just doesn't work.


I'd have to agree as I dont want Jesus fish or any other religous reference on my bows. I like the look of the Gods Country Camo,just get rid of the fish.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

I know you guys want to argue about the came, but if Kevin puts Cat Turd Camo on them you guys are still going to buy them. His bows shoot awesome so I am not sure the camo is going to make much of a difference. Besides everyone knows all black is the only way to go.


----------



## Karbon

cordini said:


> I was going Black Death on the SR as well until I got a better view of the Predator.....That's what I ended up getting & had Mike do my quiver and a few of the parts on my sight. After seeing the pic of the GTO in ASAT....That's what I want.


I kind of like ASAT too ever since I saw Alan's bow...It's not a camo for the masses. less than 1% might like it, the rest hate it on bows.


----------



## BradMc26

dac said:


> best bow I've ever hunted...
> View attachment 916500
> 
> 
> Stabilizer not.


Does camo on a bow really matter in a hunting situation? I'am just a thinking most time the bow is facing your quarry so looking at a bow from a front view you are seeing very little of the bow. A turkey maybe, a deer I would'nt think so much.[/QUOTE]

Not really, I dont think. I think it just plays to the vanity in all of us. 

All I know is that the SA Predator sure is purdy on a bow!


----------



## Karbon

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> I'd have to agree as I dont want Jesus fish or any other religous reference on my bows. I like the look of the Gods Country Camo,just get rid of the fish.


I JUST SAW THAT...the first time I noticed it.:mg:
I'm back to *NOT* liking it* unless *little legs are added to the fish.
LOL.


----------



## cordini

I'm sure Kevin & Kate are going to have a good time going through all these posts on the camo......












(I'm still hoping Jenny gets her way! LOL!)


----------



## dac

I don,t know what it looks like in person but I thought that web camo that athens had on their bows looked kinda cool.


----------



## mtelknut

Karbon,, you can always whip out your magical sharpie and draw legs on them yourself? I love it myself....


----------



## Karbon

mtelknut said:


> Karbon,, you can always whip out your magical sharpie and draw legs on them yourself? I love it myself....


I get enough of the magical jester comments from the EAF guys...

I just cannot roll with a pattern like that, it's just me.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I thought reading through the post would be of a benefit in deciding which camo.....WRONG....too many opinions on patterns...I'm more confused than before......I will say there are some patterns that I absolutely can't stand...several I like....I have an idea.....


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I thought reading through the post would be of a benefit in deciding which camo.....WRONG....too many opinions on patterns...I'm more confused than before......I will say there are some patterns that I absolutely can't stand...several I like....I have an idea.....


What's on your short list boss?


----------



## cordini

Don't keep us in suspense like that.......I have to go to work!!!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

How bout sending them out undipped and let the masses add their own camo or Jesusfish or whatever.....JUST POST UP A PIC OF THE BOWS PLEASE KEVIN ITS KILLIN ME!!!


----------



## Karbon

I'm supposed to BE working.

Damn this forum.
And SAF
And EAF
And HBF
...


----------



## cordini

No internet @ work.....No Blackberry....Leaves me out of the loop until 8 pm!!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak

BMG said:


> ASAT GTO: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623405574868/


*That does look good..:thumbs_up

Did i read it right Kevin..All black wont be a option?.I want a durable all black finish..*


----------



## vhunter

I just want an all black one. Camo is over rated. Black looks the best.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I JUST SAW THAT...the first time I noticed it.:mg:
> I'm back to *NOT* liking it* unless *little legs are added to the fish.
> LOL.


Now thats some funny stuff right there.


----------



## captainron62

Karbon said:


> I JUST SAW THAT...the first time I noticed it.:mg:
> I'm back to *NOT* liking it* unless *little legs are added to the fish.
> LOL.


 Now that is funny!


----------



## DOAGuide

I have had the pleasure of testing some great camo patterns in the past. The absolute best I have found for 99% of hunting situations is the King's Desert Camo. I know everyone has their preferences but this pattern works well in mountains, desert and open areas. Blends extremely well almost anywhere.

David


----------



## Panzer 4

Slate grey is the best single color option for concealment when in a combination of environments, in a stand, or on the ground.

I would like someone to come up with some very simple patterns of grey and tan, grey and dark green, and grey and white.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Ok, 9 pages, I only read 3 posts but I did quickly scan all the pages.

I see alot of pictures of camo patterns, and Forest Gump. 1 pic of a riser.

Is this Kevin Strothers new line?

Order now? With no pic to see what it looks like?


----------



## Yichi

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I thought reading through the post would be of a benefit in deciding which camo.....WRONG....too many opinions on patterns...I'm more confused than before......I will say there are some patterns that I absolutely can't stand...several I like....I have an idea.....


Just go back to G1 camo and you will be fine. Just for the love of god no NVG...


----------



## Karbon

Yichi said:


> Just go back to G1 camo and you will be fine. Just for the love of god no NVG...


Best post in the thread.


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> Best post in the thread.


That's not what Jenny said.....


----------



## Karbon

How about printed patterns on the bow and we all can connect the dots and paint by number?

Thus the only one to complain is to blame. (The better you do, the more you like it):wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm targeting the hunting and all around bow market...at least in my head.....33" is short enough for treestand and ground blinds, and long enough for some 3-d, the 35" is still short enough to maneuver, but gives a little longer platform for those who have a long DL, hunt in non tree stand situations and gives the 3-d guy a little more A-A.
> 
> To me they are both a great hunting or all around bow...
> 
> Remember this is just my opinion.


I do like the specs on these and it may be in here but I don't see what strings you are going to use. I just want to throw it out there that it would be a huge bonus if you were to use a quality custom string. I know there are several good makers out there and I think it truly makes or breaks a great bow. I have been shooting my proline strings for several months now with zero issues. I have had some sets in the past that were not this stable or would have serving seperation issues. There is nothing worse then tweaking your setup to perfection then to have it creep or loose its tune because of the strings. Just a thought look forward to seeing what the bows look like.


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> ...I have a feeling GC will be selected...then I'll have to weep.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Most know me, I'll dip it if I don't like it.
> 
> *I have CCS.
> 
> Camo Commitment Syndrome*



Kevin and I are discussing patterns, you all will not be disappointed! Kevin is taking everything said here to heart and going thru options!

Karbon maybe I should push Kevin to do GC!!! Atleast that will assure me a few redips!! $$$ LOL!


----------



## Bowbuster123

vhunter said:


> I just want an all black one. Camo is over rated. Black looks the best.


OMG!!! I just agreed with vhunter LOL
Well as long as its not left handed black LOL:smile:


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> Thanks for the Interior Design help, METRO. LOL.
> 
> Kidding, I agree with most of your points. White is not as big of a deal as you think in a tree, but on the ground floor...yes.


All I can say is everyone is making to big a deal on the camo! Few years back, My dad and I loaded up the night before elk season, on the way one of my arrows slid out of the quiver and the broadhead cut my string! So only option I had was go home and grab my target bow! Chrome riser, High Gloss Flame limbs! I just played the shadows and wind, Shot my 5X6 bull at 7 yards with a Chrome bow!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Oregon HG said:


> All I can say is everyone is making to big a deal on the camo!


Exactly Mike! If an animal busts you cuz of your bow, you best go back to Bowhunting 101 classes! Keep it simple Kev.


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin and Kate both said that they would have the Camo picked and announced on Monday, so honestly everyone begging them to let ya know is kinda crazy when they already announced when they will announce it!


----------



## dac

Oregon HG said:


> All I can say is everyone is making to big a deal on the camo! Few years back, My dad and I loaded up the night before elk season, on the way one of my arrows slid out of the quiver and the broadhead cut my string! So only option I had was go home and grab my target bow! Chrome riser, High Gloss Flame limbs! I just played the shadows and wind, Shot my 5X6 bull at 7 yards with a Chrome bow!


They always said a mirror whould be the best camo cause it would always look the same as it's surroundings. :wink:


----------



## Bowbuster123

05_sprcrw said:


> I do like the specs on these and it may be in here but I don't see what strings you are going to use. I just want to throw it out there that it would be a huge bonus if you were to use a quality custom string. I know there are several good makers out there and I think it truly makes or breaks a great bow. I have been shooting my proline strings for several months now with zero issues. I have had some sets in the past that were not this stable or would have serving seperation issues. There is nothing worse then tweaking your setup to perfection then to have it creep or loose its tune because of the strings. Just a thought look forward to seeing what the bows look like.


Kevin stated in a previous post that he has not decided on a string manufacturer yet but would be using only top quality strings on these bows. You can read back a few pages and find his exact comments.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

All Black is a option you can order. No additional cost for all black.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> All Black is a option you can order. No additional cost for all black.


PERFECT.

No further questions on camo from me.


----------



## mtelknut

Me either,, All black is perfect for 3D and every hunting situation.... Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Scablands

I have always liked his camo choices, esp. Fall E leaf, G1 and Predator. I'm sure whatever they come up with will be fine, [as long as it is not NVG!!!!! LOL].


----------



## slim9300

My vote is for GC early season camo because it know it's going to piss off all you intolerant athiests. Good luck drawing little legs. :tongue:


----------



## DOAGuide

Color the darn thing in pink camo if you want. I just want the bow. I WANT THE BOW. I WANT THE BOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Kevin Strother1 said:


> All Black is a option you can order. No additional cost for all black.


good. all black looks the best


----------



## Scablands

DOAGuide said:


> Color the darn thing in pink camo if you want. I just want the bow. I WANT THE BOW. I WANT THE BOW!!!!!!!!!!


Make sure you dip at least one in pink then for David!!!!! LOL


----------



## Dextee

So what is the deposit for oredring? I thought Kate was going to post something on this?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

She did...it's 100.00


----------



## petrey10

man that 35''er is tempting... too bad we are building a new house or I would be all over that


----------



## FishingBen

Karbon said:


> Thanks for the Interior Design help, METRO. LOL.
> 
> Kidding, I agree with most of your points. White is not as big of a deal as you think in a tree, but on the ground floor...yes.


LOL! Yeah METRO. Yeah thats me!! Ha Ha Ha! I was just told I had to cut my Duck Commander beard and get my arrows off the kitchen table by my wife!


----------



## STORMINMOOSE

What is the finish film dip, powdercoat or anodized?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Film dip for camo version...Powder or ceramic coat for black.


----------



## bginvestor

It would be nice to have the "black" risers w/ a tough scratch resistant finish. Whatever that might be..



STORMINMOOSE said:


> What is the finish film dip, powdercoat or anodized?


----------



## WackN12pntS

I have to ask this question with everyone and their brother/sister being *so so so worried about camo pattern kevin or matter of fact any bow company is going to use--i need to know how many times right before any of us shot a deer-elk-hog-or anything did that animal say "hold on wait one minute--youre not shooting me with that ugly ass camo pattern on that bow go get a better camo pattern and then ill walk out in front of you so you can let one rip---my personal view is we put too too much on the LOOK OF THE BOW colors etc and forget that 20yrs ago bows were black, loud, 180fps and some of the biggest deer were taking back then. LOOK THESE ARE MENT TO DO ONE THING AND THATS HUNT WITH THEY ARE NOT GONNA WHEN A FASHION SHOW.

I will say i have had done some custom bows-colors-strings, and i do agree it is awesome to have a sweet looking camo pateren and trick it all out---but can we at least let kevin and anyone else get these bows out to us first 

what would the cats tail would be to go to a pro shop and say i want this bow and be able to choose what ever camo patteren you want and it should not matter what company the bow is from period. That way no one is stuck with only 3 choices or how ever many are offered by the company you choice to buy your bow from.

*


----------



## wearthefoxhat

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I thought reading through the post would be of a benefit in deciding which camo.....WRONG....too many opinions on patterns...I'm more confused than before......I will say there are some patterns that I absolutely can't stand...several I like....I have an idea.....


2nd that.....I am thinking "Gods Country"....my 14 year old son is all for skulls and reapers and stuff....not for me though.

cheers


----------



## BearKills

Oregon HG said:


> Kevin and I are discussing patterns, you all will not be disappointed! Kevin is taking everything said here to heart and going thru options!
> 
> Karbon maybe I should push Kevin to do GC!!! Atleast that will assure me a few redips!! $$$ LOL!


Why would GC ensure you a few redips? God's Country is a quality pattern.


----------



## BearKills

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Film dip for camo version...Powder or ceramic coat for black.


GC with slate grey trim / cams


----------



## jbsoonerfan

BearKills said:


> Why would GC ensure you a few redips? God's Country is a quality pattern.


Because Karbon said he would have it re-dipped because of the Christian fish in the camo.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Well I stoll say Gods counjtry is the top choice imo..... although g1 is nice..

Heck I would like the camo the first elites had... I think it was fall e leaf correct????


----------



## Karbon

jbsoonerfan said:


> Because Karbon said he would have it re-dipped because of the Christian fish in the camo.


Easy on the non-believer. 
Geesh...I'm still a good guy.
LOL


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Yea*



Oregon HG said:


> All I can say is everyone is making to big a deal on the camo! Few years back, My dad and I loaded up the night before elk season, on the way one of my arrows slid out of the quiver and the broadhead cut my string! So only option I had was go home and grab my target bow! Chrome riser, High Gloss Flame limbs! I just played the shadows and wind, Shot my 5X6 bull at 7 yards with a Chrome bow!


So that's what I'm talking about! Get ER Done! Great story. 

I'm sure these will be awesome bows. Hope they do well and stay open for more then a year or 2.

Good luck.:angel:
Aaron


----------



## north slope

What did I miss, I was busy working. Did I miss anything other than Karbon is going to hell?


----------



## Masterkiller

bginvestor said:


> It would be nice to have the "black" risers w/ a tough scratch resistant finish. Whatever that might be..


Line X, Lol


----------



## peregrine82

Karbon said:


> I'm supposed to BE working.
> 
> Damn this forum.
> And SAF
> And EAF
> And HBF
> ...


What's work?


----------



## BearKills

Karbon said:


> Easy on the non-believer.
> Geesh...I'm still a good guy.
> LOL


If you don't believe in anything why would the fish bother you? You got something against fish or doves?


----------



## Karbon

BearKills said:


> If you don't believe in anything why would the fish bother you? You got something against fish or doves?


I only like Walleye and Mallards.


----------



## DOAGuide

Are the cams going to be colored also? Like the Infinity????????


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Karbon said:


> Easy on the non-believer.
> Geesh...I'm still a good guy.
> LOL



Oh, I was just giving the guy the answer he was looking for. You won't hear anything bad from me, whether you are a believer or not. This is an archery forum, not a religuous one.


----------



## BearKills

Karbon said:


> I only like Walleye and Mallards.


Well, you know the fish is kind of hard to say what breed it is, but I don't know what is worse. The fact that you are going to hell, or the fact that you are going to hell thinking that Walleye is good eating. You poor lost, deprived yankee.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

BearKills said:


> Well, you know the fish is kind of hard to say what breed it is, but I don't know what is worse. The fact that you are going to hell, or the fact that you are going to hell thinking that Walleye is good eating. You poor lost, deprived yankee.


This thread is about mythical bows, not mythical people.


----------



## Karbon

BearKills said:


> Well, you know the fish is kind of hard to say what breed it is, but I don't know what is worse. The fact that you are going to hell, or the fact that you are going to hell thinking that Walleye is good eating. You poor lost, deprived yankee.


Only FW fish I like better is Bluegill.
Save the religon comments for someone else.:wink:


----------



## reezen11

i am very interested in learning more about these bows. i would love to see some PROLINE BOWSTRINGS on these.


----------



## BearKills

jbsoonerfan said:


> This thread is about mythical bows, not mythical people.


Well I can understand why some people might not believe who we know he was, but to say he never existed, has to be the most uninformed argument one could make about Jesus Christ. I mean a majority of non believing HISTORIANS still don't dispute the fact that he existed. We have more proof he existed than several other key historical figures that most probably accepted. The biggest being the account of Tacitus, a non believing, respected, sought after and honored Roman historian.



Karbon said:


> Only FW fish I like better is Bluegill.
> Save the religon comments for someone else.:wink:


Man, Bluegill is awesome, how you can put nasty Walleye even in the same realm as it I will never know. I have lived all over and tasted all sorts of fish, Walleye is no where near top on my list. I have had 20 different yankees cook it a dozen different ways for me and it never tastes that great to me. Bluegill, Trout, Catfish, Soc'a'lait ... don't get me started on Salt Water breeds. Best fish out of all the fish I have eaten around the world, Louisiana Red fish!


----------



## Karbon

reezen11 said:


> i am very interested in learning more about these bows. i would love to see some PROLINE BOWSTRINGS on these.


String maker not decided...
Nor camo. All things considered, it's early in the game for K&K. I'm impressed how far they have come in such a short time. Nice work kevin, I mean KATE.


Walleye anyday for me over Catfish or trout...the body of water and food source can and do play a role in the flavor of the flesh.


----------



## captainron62

bearkills said:


> well, you know the fish is kind of hard to say what breed it is, but i don't know what is worse. The fact that you are going to hell, or the fact that you are going to hell thinking that walleye is good eating. You poor lost, deprived yankee.


 wow....


----------



## Karbon

captainron62 said:


> wow....


I personally feel much less lost thinking for myself than I would...never mind.

Bearkill was only kiddin...(southern boy you know...)


----------



## captainron62

Karbon said:


> I personally feel much less lost thinking for myself than I would...never mind.
> 
> Bearkill was only kiddin...(southern boy you know...)


I just cannot believe there is anyone that doesnt think walleye is good eating!!


----------



## COATED

Karbon said:


> String maker not decided...
> Nor camo. All things considered, it's early in the game for K&K. I'm impressed how far they have come in such a short time. Nice work kevin, I mean KATE.
> 
> 
> Walleye anyday for me over Catfish or trout...the body of water and food source can and do play a role in the flavor of the flesh.


Catfish is best up by Stevens Point.....so are the deer:tongue:


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

I think I will have to wait until 2012 to try these bows....It doesn't look like there will be to many for the lefthand crowd. Excited that Kevin is back designing and controlling his own company for once. Great job Kevin & Kate and Good luck


----------



## TTNuge

captainron62 said:


> I just cannot believe there is anyone that doesnt think walleye is good eating!!


There's a lot of things about them Southern boys that's hard to believe!


----------



## Karbon

COATED said:


> Catfish is best up by Stevens Point.....so are the deer:tongue:


LOL...Not sure about that. I spent a lot of time in Stevens Point...I'm a 99' UWSP grad and the fish we ate out of there...were ok at best.


----------



## sightpin

jbsoonerfan said:


> Oh, I was just giving the guy the answer he was looking for. You won't hear anything bad from me, whether you are a believer or not. This is an archery forum, not a *religuous* one.


Apparently its not a spelling bee either.


----------



## sightpin

jbsoonerfan said:


> This thread is about mythical bows, not *mythical people*.


You mean that Karbon isn't real?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

sightpin said:


> Apparently its not a spelling bee either.


You are right about that. lol


----------



## BearKills

Karbon said:


> I personally feel much less lost thinking for myself than I would...never mind.
> 
> Bearkill was only kiddin...(southern boy you know...)


Shoot me a pm sometime, would love to pick your brain about what you think Christianity is!


----------



## jonj480

sightpin said:


> Apparently its not a spelling bee either.


That is the post of the week!


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> I personally feel much less lost thinking for myself than I would...never mind.
> 
> Bearkill was only kiddin...(southern boy you know...)


Too many people seperate southern or yankee 

I am from Indiana, but now live in South Carolina... I sure as hell aint a southern boy, but I am no dang yankee either.

I am a MIDWESTERNER hahaha


----------



## StrictBaptist

Also am not a huge fan of walleye either...I prefer

Catfish
Crappie
Northern Pike

Trout can be really good, but its hit or miss depending on who cooks it..My wife makes outstanding Trout, my mother in laws tates like eating boot leather..ukey:


----------



## jbsoonerfan

sightpin said:


> Apparently *its* not a spelling bee either.


Is that its plural, or should it have an apostrophe? I'm thinking it should have an apostrophe, I believe it is a contraction.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Never mind the fishing stories...... I just got confirmation on my order and paid threw PayPal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M IN.........
Should be the first in Canada to receive a K&K Bow


----------



## peregrine82

Bowbuster123 said:


> Never mind the fishing stories...... I just got confirmation on my order and paid threw PayPal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M IN.........
> Should be the first in Canada to receive a K&K Bow


Wrong, maybe 2nd.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Bowbuster123 said:


> Never mind the fishing stories...... I just got confirmation on my order and paid threw PayPal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M IN.........
> Should be the first in Canada to receive a K&K Bow


Dang canadians hey bowbuster, where in canada ya from? I used to go hunting and fishing up there when I was a kid... Used to fish at Silsby Lake Lodge in Manitoba, and Deer hunted at Kutuwagan Outfitters in Saskatchewan and Elusive Saskatchewan Whitetail Outfitter also is Saskatchewan...


----------



## Karbon

peregrine82 said:


> Wrong, maybe 2nd.


Yup, Bob is in first I hear.


----------



## StrictBaptist

heres some more camo pics for us to debate over lol 

Advantage Timber (Honestly this one comes in Second place after Gods country...Something about it I just love!)









Realtree AP









Natgear









Kings woodland shadow









Teclwood









Mossy Oak Blaze









Skyline Apparation


----------



## FishingBen

north slope said:


> What did I miss, I was busy working. Did I miss anything other than Karbon is going to hell?


And I'm Metro-Sexual now! LOL


----------



## vhunter

Bowbuster123 said:


> Never mind the fishing stories...... I just got confirmation on my order and paid threw PayPal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M IN.........
> Should be the first in Canada to receive a K&K Bow


Can't wait to see that crying baby avatar again. That was classic.


----------



## sliverpicker

Yankee or Southerner, the camo should be for hunting the WEST...


----------



## sightpin

jbsoonerfan said:


> Is that its plural, or should it have an apostrophe? I'm thinking it should have an apostrophe, I believe it is a contraction.


I stand or should I say, I sit corrected.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We will have some camo options available.....we will have a standard camo pattern and then for an additional charge of $45.00 you can choose between 6 optional camo patterns to have your bow finished in....this is the only way we could think to try and make all you color coordinating hunters HAPPY....J/K I know how camo can make or break a bows appearance to the holder of the bow.

If you order a Black riser/camo limb model, only the standard camo is available for the limbs, you can order an all black bow for NO up-charge.

yea I know...which pattern is standard.....still don't know?????

FYI, please allow 2-3 additional weeks for delivery when choosing the optional camo pattern.


----------



## bowtech dually

Am I correct to assume these 3 patterns are some of the peoples choice thus far


----------



## bowtech dually

Great option !!!


Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will have some camo options available.....we will have a standard camo pattern and then for an additional charge of $45.00 you can choose between 6 optional camo patterns to have your bow finished in....this is the only way we could think to try and make all you color coordinating hunters HAPPY....J/K I know how camo can make or break a bows appearance to the holder of the bow.
> 
> If you order a Black riser/camo limb model, only the standard camo is available for the limbs, you can order an all black bow for NO up-charge.
> 
> yea I know...which pattern is standard.....still don't know?????
> 
> FYI, please allow 2-3 additional weeks for delivery when choosing the optional camo pattern.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will have some camo options available.....we will have a standard camo pattern and then for an additional charge of $45.00 you can choose between 6 optional camo patterns to have your bow finished in....this is the only way we could think to try and make all you color coordinating hunters HAPPY....J/K I know how camo can make or break a bows appearance to the holder of the bow.
> 
> If you order a Black riser/camo limb model, only the standard camo is available for the limbs, you can order an all black bow for NO up-charge.
> 
> yea I know...which pattern is standard.....still don't know?????
> 
> FYI, please allow 2-3 additional weeks for delivery when choosing the optional camo pattern.


Nice Kevin and Kate!


----------



## bowtech dually

Who cares what the other manufacturers are offering for 2011, the biggest news yet to come on Oct 18t. What camo patterns will K&K Archery choose. Also liked the TECL-Wood pattern but its a chinese company..hopefully we can keep it American.


----------



## Oregon HG

Cause some (Karbon) have already said that if it is GC they would get it redipped! LOL! I personally like the camo myself!


----------



## Oregon HG

bowtech dually said:


> Am I correct to assume these 3 patterns are some of the peoples choice thus far


Only 2 of those 3 are even available in film dipping at this time! The Proveil Fall is not available at this time!


----------



## BearKills

Oregon HG said:


> Only 2 of those 3 are even available in film dipping at this time! The Proveil Fall is not available at this time!


Are you sure about that? I personally saw a Shotgun done in the Proveil fall, dunno if it was legal production or not. This guy said he had it done by somebody in Austin, TX. He was up at a duck calling clinic here in the DFW area. That SX3 looked awesome in Proveil fall.


----------



## Scottie/PA

BearKills said:


> Are you sure about that? I personally saw a Shotgun done in the Proveil fall, dunno if it was legal production or not. This guy said he had it done by somebody in Austin, TX. He was up at a duck calling clinic here in the DFW area. That SX3 looked awesome in Proveil fall.


I talked to the guy at Proveil yesterday and the Fall is not available yet. He thought it would be very soon, but had to contact TWN to get a date.


----------



## Oregon HG

Scottie/PA said:


> I talked to the guy at Proveil yesterday and the Fall is not available yet. He thought it would be very soon, but had to contact TWN to get a date.


Exactly! I have been talking with TWN since they are the ones designing it! Don't know how you saw a gun in it by anyone from Austin, when TWN is in Florida and told me today that it is not even in the states at this time!


----------



## cerec_cat

very nice to have a couple of camo options to choose from. I don't really care too much, just like something that looks a little different form everyone elses.


----------



## Dylanl

Being able to pick the camo is a really nice addition I think. I can't wait to see what they are.


----------



## Madlaz

Kate and Kevin why dont you make some logos for a baseball cap the first 1500 limited edition and put the number on the hat starting from 1 thru 1500 these would become priceless in time maybe even give the cap to the guys that buy the first 1500


----------



## cerec_cat

if you can have a solid black bow, can you have camo riser with black limbs?


----------



## dtrkyman

real tree max 1 camo at least as an option please


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cerec_cat said:


> if you can have a solid black bow, can you have camo riser with black limbs?


No, we have to put a limit somewhere on options or we will never ship a bow.....and I personally HATE that combo!!!!!

Sorry.


----------



## StrictBaptist

All. I got to say is hell yeah! One set camo, and options.... that's great news... thanks Kevin and Kate....


----------



## StrictBaptist

Madlaz said:


> Kate and Kevin why dont you make some logos for a baseball cap the first 1500 limited edition and put the number on the hat starting from 1 thru 1500 these would become priceless in time maybe even give the cap to the guys that buy the first 1500



Would be a sweet edition to the bow for sure!!


----------



## Rockhopper

the only thing i hope about the camo is that at least one choice will have alot of green in it for us western folk!


----------



## north slope

Be sure to give us guys out west a camo option because there is not a whole lot of hardwood out here!! We don't sit in trees all the time either. Predator, ASAT would be nice.


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, we have to put a limit somewhere on options or we will never ship a bow.....and I personally HATE that combo!!!!!
> 
> Sorry.


Dang Kevin, Why do you always have to make everything about you. lol


----------



## jamesbowman

Some guy has already got one for sale in the classifieds-Full camo and Signature edition.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Koontzy said:


> Dang canadians hey bowbuster, where in canada ya from? I used to go hunting and fishing up there when I was a kid... Used to fish at Silsby Lake Lodge in Manitoba, and Deer hunted at Kutuwagan Outfitters in Saskatchewan and Elusive Saskatchewan Whitetail Outfitter also is Saskatchewan...


From the Saskatoon area


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will have some camo options available.....we will have a standard camo pattern and then for an additional charge of $45.00 you can choose between 6 optional camo patterns to have your bow finished in....this is the only way we could think to try and make all you color coordinating hunters HAPPY....J/K I know how camo can make or break a bows appearance to the holder of the bow.
> 
> If you order a Black riser/camo limb model, only the standard camo is available for the limbs, you can order an all black bow for NO up-charge.
> 
> yea I know...which pattern is standard.....still don't know?????
> 
> FYI, please allow 2-3 additional weeks for delivery when choosing the optional camo pattern.


That is a great option K & K! Way to think outside the box.


----------



## Bowbuster123

vhunter said:


> Can't wait to see that crying baby avatar again. That was classic.


Just for you V............ NOW WHERES MY NEW BOW WHHAAAAAAAAA ... LOL


----------



## masterchef

how about a running countdown of available bows


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, we have to put a limit somewhere on options or we will never ship a bow.....and I personally HATE that combo!!!!!
> 
> Sorry.


 You said what? Uh? You HATE that combo? The best combo out there???
Have you no taste or sense of style man? I hope Kate pics out your outfits. LOL

(J/K)

You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## BowButla

OK this is getting bigger every day. Is it out of line to ask how many orders have been recieved thus far? If you have a limited production run, your competition already knows your market share penetration potential so no real secret......... and yes you also already have my $100 deposit............


----------



## Mys2kal

jamesbowman said:


> Some guy has already got one for sale in the classifieds-Full camo and Signature edition.


I'm calling BS on that one. May be wrong but I strongly doubt it.


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, we have to put a limit somewhere on options or we will never ship a bow.....and I personally HATE that combo!!!!!
> 
> Sorry.


That's my favorite combo...


----------



## jfuller17

Mys2kal said:


> That's my favorite combo...


Mine also. I love camo riser, black limbs......sorry Kevin. LOL


----------



## dkd1990

Scottie's got my order for a black riser, camo limb vengeance.


----------



## goingpro24

i like the realtree AP or you could go with mossy oak in all black out. LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> You said what? Uh? You HATE that combo? The best combo out there???
> Have you no taste or sense of style man? I hope Kate pics out your outfits. LOL
> 
> (J/K)
> 
> You have to draw the line somewhere.


Actually she does pick out my clothes!!!!


----------



## cordini

Okay.....Got caught up on the options.....Thanks for the options!!! Just as long as ASAT is in the running, right Jenny? LOL!! Seriously, I don't mind the upcharge if I can get the camo I prefer on the bow.....Good move K & K!! Let us know where to email to verify our color selections after announcement......Off to work again.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> Yup, Bob is in first I hear.


Cool, first in CONUS and first in Canada to "Bob"


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> Bowtech has rights to Optifade.


I noticed Sitka Gear has two "Optifade" patterns. Forrest and Open. They look super sharp on clothing and would look killer on a bow.


----------



## houndhamrick

The camo option is huge!! Consider Reaper woods for one of the selections


----------



## apache pilot

when will pics be available?


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Actually she does pick out my clothes!!!!


I bet the is a relief...to her and the kids. You after all you "hate" the best equipment color combination ever assembled for archery.

LOL.

I still think this is huge that you are even listing to us here pumping the camo *WE *want to see on *YOUR* bows!
Very cool of you and Kate to even listen. I hope it works out for everyone and is not a HUGE burden on you and Kate. Options are cool for the consumer but a pain for the mfg. I try to keep the SKU's as LOW as possible for my work!!! Don't make it to difficult for you guys.


----------



## tmoran

Asat, or GC for camo options please.


----------



## JCR

I'm wondering if there will be any problem calling one Vengeance since PSE already has used that name.


----------



## Scottie/PA

JCR said:


> I'm wondering if there will be any problem calling one Vengeance since PSE already has used that name.


I doubt it. Just last year New Breed named a bow Nemesis, and 2 weeks later Rytera called theirs Nemesis. No problems there.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Since '06 I have owned: a Bowtech Tribute & Ally, an Elite GT500, Aigil & Z28 and currently a Strother Vanquish. That's almost as many bows as Karbon has owned in the past week...:wink:. 

Anyways, I think that I might be bias towards bow designers. The Vengeance seems like a natural progression for me. I'm anxiously waiting to see pics and available camo patterns...


----------



## Oregon HG

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Since '06 I have owned: a Bowtech Tribute & Ally, an Elite GT500, Aigil & Z28 and currently a Strother Vanquish. That's almost as many bows as Karbon has owned in the past week...:wink:.
> 
> Anyways, I think that I might be bias towards bow designers. The Vengeance seems like a natural progression for me. I'm anxiously waiting to see pics and available camo patterns...


LOL I got ya beat! I've owned, Bowtech 2-BlackKnights, Tomkat, Extreme VFT, Mighty Might, 3 Little Rascals, Allegience, Tribute, Diamond Black Ice, SR-71, Infinity, TNT Archery Revolution, Waiting for a MaitlandUSA, and now waiting for a Vengeance also! LOL


----------



## north slope

Karbon said:


> I bet the is a relief...to her and the kids. You after all you "hate" the best equipment color combination ever assembled for archery.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I still think this is huge that you are even listing to us here pumping the camo *WE *want to see on *YOUR* bows!
> Very cool of you and Kate to even listen. I hope it works out for everyone and is not a HUGE burden on you and Kate. Options are cool for the consumer but a pain for the mfg. I try to keep the SKU's as LOW as possible for my work!!! Don't make it to difficult for you guys.


 Not only is Karbon going to hell, he is one heck of a brown noser too.... J/K


----------



## Karbon

north slope said:


> Not only is Karbon going to hell, he is one heck of a brown noser too.... J/K


LOL.

(I'm trying to butter Kev and Kate up so I get a bow in the first shipment!)

And I don't believe in hell so BRING IT.


----------



## north slope

I think it is only fair that Karbon is the last one to get his bow this year cause last year he was the first. It is only the fair way, the 'fair' rotation. And then Karbon can truly experience being last and see what hell is like first hand......


----------



## Karbon

I'll drive to Idaho and MAKE SURE that doesn't happen.

I'll leave protein bars in the drive way, leaving just enough of a muscle building distraction to grab a Veng.


----------



## TTNuge

Purely speculation at this point I know but just thinking about arrow selection. Going to be shooting a Vengeance at 28" /70# probably with smooth mods. Got a half dozen CE Maxima 350's and a dozen Easton Axis N-Fused Realtree 300's right now. Quite a bit of weight difference between the two obviously at close to 100 grains. 

Again, just speculation and I'll try both but which do you think will shoot and tune better?


----------



## Blackbery Holow

north slope said:


> I think it is only fair that Karbon is the last one to get his bow this year cause last year he was the first. It is only the fair way, the 'fair' rotation. And then Karbon can truly experience being last and see what hell is like first hand......


No he needs to be the first. So i can buy it 2 days later and be the second to own one. Hell it will even have rotating mods so i wont have to worry about changing it from 27.5" to 27".:teeth:


----------



## Karbon

LOL...

I think he maybe right. I sold him an Elite and a Z7 if I'm not mistaken. But the Vengeance...looks to be a keeper.


----------



## Blackbery Holow

Karbon said:


> LOL...
> 
> I think he maybe right. I sold him an Elite and a Z7 if I'm not mistaken. But the Vengeance...looks to be a keeper.


Ok. As long as i get your infinity.


----------



## axeforce6

I think mossy oak bottomland or duckblind would look great on your bows.


----------



## Karbon

Blackbery Holow said:


> Ok. As long as i get your infinity.



See me in a few weeks. My DS EVO and Pure are both due in. LOL


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> See me in a few weeks. My DS EVO and Pure are both due in. LOL


I would like to know what you think of the pure whenn u get it Karbon.... thanks


----------



## slim9300

I just remembered... Kevin can you describe the new cable "holder?" I'm picturing either FLX guard or something like the new G5 style. Any hints Kevin? 

On a side note, the FLX guard on the Destroyer seems to really help make it the most forgiving bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Neither like a flex guard or the G5 deal....an idea I've had for a while...I just never had the chance to try it....it is so simple you won't believe it works as good as it does.


----------



## waterfowler24

Karbon I really wanted your Infinity but unfortunately it's in a kids draw length hehe.


----------



## JCR

Will Lancaster Archery Supply be a dealer? I hope so.


----------



## cordini

Is it Monday yet???? J/K....I can wait to see the camo options..............I think. :set1_draught2: Time for some Dunkelweiss!!


----------



## cerec_cat

O


waterfowler24;105905131
0 said:


> Karbon I really wanted your Infinity but unfortunately it's in a kids draw length hehe.


 Yeah, maybe ill get it for my son for Christmas.


----------



## Karbon

You can get...MODS smart *****es. LOL.


----------



## fowl_natured

Okay I haven't been following this thread and don't feel like going through 13 pages. Have there been any pics posted of the bows?


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Neither like a flex guard or the G5 deal....an idea I've had for a while...I just never had the chance to try it....it is so simple you won't believe it works as good as it does.


Sweet. I'm excited to start learning all the details, even though I have already committed to buy the bow. Lol. 

It's funny how now when I shoot my 101st, it's so obvious how the solid roller guard promotes uneven hand torque. If purposely squeeze the grip (equal amounts) on the D340 and the 101st the difference left to right is huge at 20 yards (4-5").


----------



## mtelknut

No-Gloves on the strings again??? hope you can get some black ones this time.


----------



## sliverpicker

How cool is it to be able to buy a semi-custom bow with different camo choices, 5# increments on the limbs up to 70#'s?
Even better these bow's can be tuned at the source with YOUR rest and arrows. How much is that worth...priceless...You know the set up will work before you even get the bow...


----------



## Billincamo

Mig said:


> Wow....maybe you should learn to read and do some research before you post.


What did he say that is not correct? The man has worked at Bowtech, Elite, and Strothers Archery in a relatively short time. Personally I think he should have opened his own bow company from the start. Some people are made to be self employed, I think Kevin is one of those people. Should be an interesting future.


----------



## rickson

It takes a lot of capital to get a business going...might of had to keep saving and saving.


----------



## Billincamo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We put a limit on the number of dealers for the following reasons:
> 
> With EVERY company I've ever been associated with, the biggest headache wasn't the consumer it was the dealer, losing orders, giving wrong info to consumers, promising the consumer things that can't happen, just to make him "happy for the moment", not setting bows up properly, not giving great customer service, selling bow below MAP, and on and on..the list is long.
> 
> When you let anyone become a dealer, some place a order just to tie up an area, they do this just so their competition down the street can't get the bows....seen this numerous times...so you still basically have no dealer in the area. He doesn't stock any of the bows or promote the bow in any fashion.
> 
> We will also be selling direct to consumers.... so we don't want to compete with our own dealers in their areas.....these are the basic reasons..there are more...but I will stop for now.


Kevin,
It sounds like you were doing business with the wrong dealers. A good dealer should be an archery companies best outlet. 
First, a good dealer will have bows in stock giving customers an opportunity to shoot the equipment they are thinking of buying, 90% of archers are not going to buy a bow without shooting it first.
Second, a good dealer will assist and educate the archer depending on the archers needs, hunting, target, 3D etc... on the bows available and their capabilities.
Third, a good dealer will fit the customer with the correct draw length, a very important part of shooting accurately.
Fourth a good dealer will assist the archer in selecting the proper accessories (ex. not all arrow rests work on all bows models, correct arrows, etc..) and equipment that will help the archer accomplish their goals. Then properely install these accessories.
Fifth and extremely important to the bow company is the proper setup and tuning of the bow. I don't care how good a bow you or any other bow company builds, without the bow being tuned to the archer, it is not going to shoot to it's potential. I cannot agree with you tuning a bow and shipping it to a customer and expecting all your customers to get the same bullet hole through paper that you shot. A percentage will get the same hole the others will need the bow tuned with them shooting it. Their are too many variables in shooting form and their affects on tuning to address here.
From a customers point of view I think the average archer would rather have a local dealer to address any problems, including warranty issues in person, not have to UPS their bow across the country and explain the problem or noise over the phone. Sometimes there is a simple 2 minute fix to the problem that can be addressed immediately. It would suck to lose your bow for 2 weeks over something that could have been corrected in 2 minutes. Not to mention the added expense of shipping a bow UPS round trip $30-$40 that somebody is going to have to pay for. Normally this falls back on the customer.
If your plan is to stay small and only sell bows to very experienced archers here on AT then your business plan could work. 
As for all your incompetent dealers you were associated with in the past, I have to wonder if they are that bad how they stayed in business. Because "Happy for the moment" will not keep anybodies doors open for much longer then " a moment". Your statements about dealers makes it sounds like there are only 10 good dealers in the country. To tell you the truth I think there are more good dealers in business today then any other time in archery industry. Communications (internet, etc...) have improved dramatically and with that the customers knowledge has increased to a point that a dealer better know what they are doing or they won't be around long. With that being said are there shops out there that shouldn't be, absolutely. That is true in any industry.
Personally with 38 years of shooting behind me and 17 of those years as a Pro, I can honestly say I will not be spending my hard earned money on a bow that I have never shot first. One of my favorite sayings is " Bows are like boots, what fits me and is comfortable may not work for you at all."
Good Luck In Your New Venture,
Bill Pellegrino


----------



## sliverpicker

You assume that there are good dealers all over the place and there aren't. We the customers get "stuck" with crappy dealers because of territory's and other BS marketing tricks. The Reps are not much better, my dealer has called the Hoyt Rep for 5 day's and no response...


----------



## Oregon HG

EvilBert said:


> I have always wondered about that. Why would you allow a company to carry your name and have no control over how the name would be used?


Some have hopes that the partnership would have worked out better than it did! Kevin has admitted that was probably the stupidest thing he has ever done in a business standpoint!


----------



## Oregon HG

Billincamo said:


> As for all your incompetent dealers you were associated with in the past, I have to wonder if they are that bad how they stayed in business. Because "Happy for the moment" will not keep anybodies doors open for much longer then " a moment". Your statements about dealers makes it sounds like there are only 10 good dealers in the country. To tell you the truth I think there are more good dealers in business today then any other time in archery industry. Communications (internet, etc...) have improved dramatically and with that the customers knowledge has increased to a point that a dealer better know what they are doing or they won't be around long. With that being said are there shops out there that shouldn't be, absolutely. That is true in any industry.
> 
> Bill Pellegrino


The largest issue I see is 1500 bows total what is the point of even having 100 dealers? Maybe 10-15 bows for each of them MAX! Alot of dealers won't even take their time to want to carry the line if they can only have a few bows for the entire year! 
We have all experienced at one time or another a Dealer how is VERY fond of brand A and will push that brand over B,C,D,E no matter what! Some of them will carry those other brands if for nothing else to keep other local shops in the region from having the opportunity to carry the other brands! The one thing I look at is if you have EVER shot a Strother bow then you know what he is capable of! Very few bows I would spend my money on sight unseen, but since I have owned 10+ of Kevins designs since 2001 and have seen advances in every new bow he puts out! I am willing to bet that either of the 2 new bows will be better than either the SR or Infinity (hard to believe it could be)! Even if it is Equally as good as my Infinity, but looking at the Draw Force Chart shows its better, I will spend my money sight unseen!


----------



## tmoran

Billincamo said:


> Kevin,
> It sounds like you were doing business with the wrong dealers. A good dealer should be an archery companies best outlet.
> First, a good dealer will have bows in stock giving customers an opportunity to shoot the equipment they are thinking of buying, 90% of archers are not going to buy a bow without shooting it first.
> Second, a good dealer will assist and educate the archer depending on the archers needs, hunting, target, 3D etc... on the bows available and their capabilities.
> Third, a good dealer will fit the customer with the correct draw length, a very important part of shooting accurately.
> Fourth a good dealer will assist the archer in selecting the proper accessories (ex. not all arrow rests work on all bows models, correct arrows, etc..) and equipment that will help the archer accomplish their goals. Then properely install these accessories.
> Fifth and extremely important to the bow company is the proper setup and tuning of the bow. I don't care how good a bow you or any other bow company builds, without the bow being tuned to the archer, it is not going to shoot to it's potential. I cannot agree with you tuning a bow and shipping it to a customer and expecting all your customers to get the same bullet hole through paper that you shot. A percentage will get the same hole the others will need the bow tuned with them shooting it. Their are too many variables in shooting form and their affects on tuning to address here.
> From a customers point of view I think the average archer would rather have a local dealer to address any problems, including warranty issues in person, not have to UPS their bow across the country and explain the problem or noise over the phone. Sometimes there is a simple 2 minute fix to the problem that can be addressed immediately. It would suck to lose your bow for 2 weeks over something that could have been corrected in 2 minutes. Not to mention the added expense of shipping a bow UPS round trip $30-$40 that somebody is going to have to pay for. Normally this falls back on the customer.
> If your plan is to stay small and only sell bows to very experienced archers here on AT then your business plan could work.
> As for all your incompetent dealers you were associated with in the past, I have to wonder if they are that bad how they stayed in business. Because "Happy for the moment" will not keep anybodies doors open for much longer then " a moment". Your statements about dealers makes it sounds like there are only 10 good dealers in the country. To tell you the truth I think there are more good dealers in business today then any other time in archery industry. Communications (internet, etc...) have improved dramatically and with that the customers knowledge has increased to a point that a dealer better know what they are doing or they won't be around long. With that being said are there shops out there that shouldn't be, absolutely. That is true in any industry.
> Personally with 38 years of shooting behind me and 17 of those years as a Pro, I can honestly say I will not be spending my hard earned money on a bow that I have never shot first. One of my favorite sayings is " Bows are like boots, what fits me and is comfortable may not work for you at all."
> Good Luck In Your New Venture,
> Bill Pellegrino




You might possibly be working with some rare dealers. Good dealers in my experience a very rare and more like needle in a haystack. Of the last 20 dealerships i've done business with I could only find 2 that I would have trusted to work on my equipment. Elite is a classic example of the problem in my opinion. They sell the bows through dealers who don't have draws boards or even know how to properly time a binary system. I can name 3 of them in Michigan right now. You walk in to these dealerships and see the classic purchase of a new bow and the guy behind the counter eye balls up a new whisker biscuit and recommends the rage broadheads as they won't plane. No need to broadhead tune now. While it's true that not every dealership falls into this category most do, again in my experience. Add to the fact that your average AT user knows much more than the dealerships technician and I can easily see why K & K would sell factory direct. Advantage dealer when you want to shoot it first but for proper fit? I'll defer to my comments above again. For the uniformed average archer who has never heard of AT, yep dealerships are great. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## bginvestor

Dealers are necessary for the beginners! Period. Thank god I'm not a beginner anymore! After my favorite archery shop closed years ago, there hasn't been any up to par. Its pathetic.

So glad I can order a bow online , tune it myself , use my favorite accessories, and have fun shooting! Doesn't get any better than that!




tmoran said:


> You might possibly be working with some rare dealers. Good dealers in my experience a very rare and more like needle in a haystack. Of the last 20 dealerships i've done business with I could only find 2 that I would have trusted to work on my equipment. Elite is a classic example of the problem in my opinion. They sell the bows through dealers who don't have draws boards or even know how to properly time a binary system. I can name 3 of them in Michigan right now. You walk in to these dealerships and see the classic purchase of a new bow and the guy behind the counter eye balls up a new whisker biscuit and recommends the rage broadheads as they won't plane. No need to broadhead tune now. While it's true that not every dealership falls into this category most do, again in my experience. Add to the fact that your average AT user knows much more than the dealerships technician and I can easily see why K & K would sell factory direct. Advantage dealer when you want to shoot it first but for proper fit? I'll defer to my comments above again. For the uniformed average archer who has never heard of AT, yep dealerships are great. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Billincamo

sliverpicker said:


> You assume that there are good dealers all over the place and there aren't. We the customers get "stuck" with crappy dealers because of territory's and other BS marketing tricks. The Reps are not much better, my dealer has called the Hoyt Rep for 5 day's and no response...


I did not say their are good dealers all over the place. Unfortunately their are probably less shops and indoor ranges now then their was 15 yrs ago. I just don't assume that all dealers are bad. As for the Hoyt reps, they were locked up at the factory all week in a meeting with the new product line. Hoyt has this meeting every year about his time every year. This is so the reps will have the answers/information to your dealers question. It's called education. I don't shoot a Hoyt, but I have to tell you my Hoyt rep is one of the best in the industry.


----------



## jeffrey1

Billincamo said:


> Kevin,
> It sounds like you were doing business with the wrong dealers. A good dealer should be an archery companies best outlet.
> First, a good dealer will have bows in stock giving customers an opportunity to shoot the equipment they are thinking of buying, 90% of archers are not going to buy a bow without shooting it first.
> Second, a good dealer will assist and educate the archer depending on the archers needs, hunting, target, 3D etc... on the bows available and their capabilities.
> Third, a good dealer will fit the customer with the correct draw length, a very important part of shooting accurately.
> Fourth a good dealer will assist the archer in selecting the proper accessories (ex. not all arrow rests work on all bows models, correct arrows, etc..) and equipment that will help the archer accomplish their goals. Then properely install these accessories.
> Fifth and extremely important to the bow company is the proper setup and tuning of the bow. I don't care how good a bow you or any other bow company builds, without the bow being tuned to the archer, it is not going to shoot to it's potential. I cannot agree with you tuning a bow and shipping it to a customer and expecting all your customers to get the same bullet hole through paper that you shot. A percentage will get the same hole the others will need the bow tuned with them shooting it. Their are too many variables in shooting form and their affects on tuning to address here.
> From a customers point of view I think the average archer would rather have a local dealer to address any problems, including warranty issues in person, not have to UPS their bow across the country and explain the problem or noise over the phone. Sometimes there is a simple 2 minute fix to the problem that can be addressed immediately. It would suck to lose your bow for 2 weeks over something that could have been corrected in 2 minutes. Not to mention the added expense of shipping a bow UPS round trip $30-$40 that somebody is going to have to pay for. Normally this falls back on the customer.
> If your plan is to stay small and only sell bows to very experienced archers here on AT then your business plan could work.
> As for all your incompetent dealers you were associated with in the past, I have to wonder if they are that bad how they stayed in business. Because "Happy for the moment" will not keep anybodies doors open for much longer then " a moment". Your statements about dealers makes it sounds like there are only 10 good dealers in the country. To tell you the truth I think there are more good dealers in business today then any other time in archery industry. Communications (internet, etc...) have improved dramatically and with that the customers knowledge has increased to a point that a dealer better know what they are doing or they won't be around long. With that being said are there shops out there that shouldn't be, absolutely. That is true in any industry.
> Personally with 38 years of shooting behind me and 17 of those years as a Pro, I can honestly say I will not be spending my hard earned money on a bow that I have never shot first. One of my favorite sayings is " Bows are like boots, what fits me and is comfortable may not work for you at all."
> Good Luck In Your New Venture,
> Bill Pellegrino



Bill, please take stock in what people are saying to you in response to your little rant as I have had multiple bad experiences with many dealers and they offeed nothing more to me than a place to buy a bow that was then setup incorrectly or any number of other improper things that were done to the newly purchased bow. I now stay away from dealers entirely as I have learend over the years to do everything on my own. This is a major problem with this industry as it is either small time mom and pop or large big box retail and neither one offer a whole lot.


----------



## captainron62

Everyone is talking about us buying bows sight unseen. Most of us have owned at least half a dozen of Kevins bows over the years. I think we got a good idea of what we are getting into.


----------



## John 501

Hey kevin & Kate wish you the best! I was wondering what # limbs are available in the Vengenance. I just pm Scottie back and told him to order me one i been out of town and just found out the deal with K&K. Cant wait to get my hands on one Thanks .


----------



## TTNuge

John 501 said:


> Hey kevin & Kate wish you the best! I was wondering what # limbs are available in the Vengenance. I just pm Scottie back and told him to order me one i been out of town and just found out the deal with K&K. Cant wait to get my hands on one Thanks .


Check the official announcement thread, first page, post #17. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333642


----------



## *ProLine*

Have I told anyone that I'm excited about this line up....??

As many of you know K&K Archery is still figuring camo and strings. And ProLine BowStrings is trying for it 

In my conversations with Kevin this past couple weeks, I can't even begin to tell you how obsessed he is about the quality of his product. It's amazing just how concerned he is about it. I can say that no matter what camo, what strings, what materials he uses, they will be top notch.

Extremely excited to see the final product

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## sliverpicker

FYI Bill, The Hoyt rep is like that all the time. When you have a captive audience and dealers HAVE to buy from you and the customers HAVE to buy from the dealers, that happens...


----------



## 187elk

Stoked....ATA will be fun this year...can I shoot one there Kevin?


----------



## Billincamo

jeffrey1 said:


> Bill, please take stock in what people are saying to you in response to your little rant as I have had multiple bad experiences with many dealers and they offeed nothing more to me than a place to buy a bow that was then setup incorrectly or any number of other improper things that were done to the newly purchased bow. I now stay away from dealers entirely as I have learend over the years to do everything on my own. This is a major problem with this industry as it is either small time mom and pop or large big box retail and neither one offer a whole lot.


Jeffrey,
Sorry you took what I said as a "rant". I was simply stating what I feel a good Archery Shop does for the manufacturers, archers, and the sport of archery. What I also didn't mention was the long term effects of a good archery shop and range have on the sport by supporting JOAD programs(Junior Olympic Archery Development Program), bringing in new archers to the declining sport of bowhunting, leagues, lessons, birthday parties,indoor lanes, wounded warrior programs, benefit shoots (fundraisers), etc.... Sorry to hear their are so many poorly run archery shops in the nation. Crazy part is I have seen right here on AT several threads devoted to good archery shops (PRO SHOPS THAT ROCK replies 539 vs. CLUELESS PRO SHOPS replies 33) but on this thread you have a guy that has been to over 20 worthless shops and others that feel the same way. Sorry if I feel their is a need for good archery shops if this sport is going to grow. I try to look at the big picture ( the sport of archery and bowhunting) and not just my personnel needs. Call it a rant if you want, I call it disagreeing with Kevin's views of archery shops. By the way if I went into 20 shops and felt they all sucked, I would probably be taking a good hard look in a mirror to see what all those people are seeing or do something to change my luck. 
Bill Pellegrino


----------



## Oregon HG

187elk said:


> Stoked....ATA will be fun this year...can I shoot one there Kevin?


Will there be any left by ATA?


----------



## sightpin

I never have bought a bow, sight unseen and never will. I know Kevin's designs are good, but I must touch it. Oh well.


----------



## Billincamo

sliverpicker said:


> FYI Bill, The Hoyt rep is like that all the time. When you have a captive audience and dealers HAVE to buy from you and the customers HAVE to buy from the dealers, that happens...


I can only tell you of my experience with my Hoyt Rep, if I call him he answers or calls me back in a timely fashion sometimes after hours. I only call my rep if I am in need of a special favor (something overnighted, etc..) He goes above and beyond. Dealers do not HAVE to buy from their Rep's. When I order Hoyt's I call Hoyt directly and place the order without ever speaking with my Rep. So I am going to call BS on this one.


----------



## sliverpicker

Sounds like you have a better program already...bypass the Rep...Now we just need to bypass the dealer...


----------



## *ProLine*

Wow, everyone excited to hear what camo options??


----------



## ksp9416

Must have fallen asleep over the last 5 months... So I take it, no more strothers archery. Or is this just a specialty line? Like Mathews/Mcphearson?


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> Wow, everyone excited to hear what camo options??


Think I'm just as excited to see the whole package, and how it flows.. like the pocket and cam colors with the camo.. string colors..
With how Kevin is, I'm sure it will look amazing, with Kates help of course


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Billincamo,

I don't want to try and become another BowTech...I just want to sell a certain number of bows a year...no reason to have numerous dealers who would only get 3-10 bows each.


----------



## tmoran

Billincamo said:


> Jeffrey,
> By the way if I went into 20 shops and felt they all sucked, I would probably be taking a good hard look in a mirror to see what all those people are seeing or do something to change my luck.
> Bill Pellegrino


Luck? Luck would be needed if HAD to dealers to solve my problems. As long as AT exist and I own the proper press I will not need luck thanks. I didn't know that so many pros existed that have a requirement for local technician help. Most of the pros i know have more equipment in their basement than the local shop but hey, maybe these pros are rare also. I'll have to check the mirror on this one. If you have more to go to the dealer that often I would suggest posting more of your questions here on AT. More info right here than the dealer.....or could I be wrong about that too. Yep, maybe I should ignore the opinions here and go ask the local tech. I've seen way too many 1.5" D=loops around to know that more importance is placed on selling the bow on the rack than fitting the customer. I didn't need a mirror to know this isn't right. 

As far as helping the sport of archery grow, I would suggest the Brand send their dealer technicians to school before there service reps. I'd rather see the customer set up properly first. I don't like that most Brands educate their sales reps more than their dealer technicians. But then again, i've never had a choice or say in this either........until now.


The last shop I was in in West Michigan had a bunch of 09 Elites on sale with a model year clearance. Months later and after the 2010's models cam out I was back in the shop and notice that all the bows had 2010 rev cams. I couldn't believe that they really sold all the 09's as they had a ton of them. When I asked who bought the all the 09s that were on sale, the tech replied that they just swapped out for the 2010 cams. Now looking at the bows they were marked back up to MSRP again. The customer will never know right? This shop didn't have a draw board either. Lol, those darn Elite assemblers..........why is the timing always off.

That said some of the most knowledgeable folks i've ever met are dealers and or technicians. Matt at Bearfoot Archery is awesome and has all the right gear. Ted Brooks Archery in Kalamazoo Michigan, has forgotten more about bow tuning than I'll ever know. Tony Valentine in Greenville, SC, the bow whisperer. And yet the one thing that all of these excellent techs have in common is that they are members here on AT. Statistically speaking they are rare.


----------



## 5MilesBack

tmoran said:


> That said some of the most knowledgeable folks i've ever met are dealers and or technicians.


In addition to being a Pro, Bill is a dealer and tech too.:wink:


----------



## tmoran

5MilesBack said:


> In addition to being a Pro, Bill is a dealer and tech too.:wink:


Makes even more sense now. :wink: Now i'll get off the topic as i'm probably thread jacking. Lets hear more about these bows. How about some pics.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Billincamo,
> 
> I don't want to try and become another BowTech...I just want to sell a certain number of bows a year...no reason to have numerous dealers who would only get 3-10 bows each.


I think this is a great idea....So much easier to maintain quality control as well! I know there are a number of very good dealers around the country who have carried Kevin's designs in the past that could make up a "Dealer Support" network. If K & K Archery hand selects these dealerships for their ability to provide the quality technical support that consumers can turn to in the future, it would still give them the opportunity to place an order for future bows that are basically "special order" anyways. Just looking down the road....Let's say that after the 2011 run, Kevin was able to have a pre-production run on the 2012 models later in the year, say September, and put them into those small number of dealers who make up the "Support Network" and let those who are able to shoot the next design so they feel confident with their orders. K & K wins....Dealer Support network wins.....Consumer wins.....And you are still basically getting a custom bow.


----------



## cordini

One other thought....Since we are looking at a limited run and a small, geographically diverse dealer network, maybe it will be possible for K & K Archery to do a "Tuning DVD" for those consumers who want to do it themselves and do not have a great proshop in their area. I would venture to say the majority of bows purchased will be by people who are capable and have the necessary equipment to do the work themselves.....A "Tuning DVD" becomes a resource item of great future value.


----------



## pman

Karbon said:


> Just saw this posted in the Mfg section.
> I have to order one now...lol.
> Thanks for the post Kate!
> 
> K & K Archery Coming Soon 2011
> Kevin and I are super excited to start our very own direct selling archery company
> “K & K Archery”!
> 
> K & K Archery will have up to ten dealers. We will be selling 1500 limited edition bows in two different models. We will begin taking orders ASAP, if you would like to place your order to insure your one of the lucky 1500 please email [email protected] we are still picking out what camo pattern we like best for the 2011 line, when we decide you will be the first to know! Our website should be up and running by November 1st as well.
> 
> K & K Archery’s Warranty: Limited Lifetime to the original owner. Exclusions: finish, strings/cable, and grip. We offer a $35 “dry fire” repair fee, along with an extended transferable warranty fee of $49.95; this can be purchased for a used K & K Archery bow by the new owner.
> 
> All bows will be paper tuned before they are shipped. If you would like your new K & K Archery bow paper tuned with your own rest and arrows this service can be done for $15.
> 
> Here are the bow specs:
> 
> Vengeance
> 33” ATA
> 7” BH
> 334-342 IBO with smooth mods
> 339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)
> 
> Vindicator
> 35” ATA
> 7 1/8” BH
> 332-340 with smooth mods
> 337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30in draw)
> MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)
> 
> Kate Strother
> Owner: K & K Archery Inc
> Owner: Stingray Stabilizers


 What are the draw lengths? Forgive me if there have been draw lengths posted elswhere, but 13 pages is a bit much to look through.


----------



## cordini

Head to the Manufacture section of the forum....Look for the K & K Archery thread there with the specs....


----------



## pman

Thank you.


cordini said:


> Head to the Manufacture section of the forum....Look for the K & K Archery thread there with the specs....


----------



## houndhamrick

The BoneYard Non Typical camo is some good looking stuff too. Reaper woods and boneyard camo is my vote


----------



## ventilator44

koontzy said:


> suite yourself dont worry you will be missing out on the best for sure


not likely!!!


----------



## jkm97

I am sure this has been posted somewhere on this thread, but I guess I missed it...are these bows going to be a cam and 1/2 system or twin track binary, or something else all together? Split limb or solid?

And, I have to add, I agree with Mr Srothers on the camo riser/black limbs option...not pretty.


----------



## Scottie/PA

jkm97 said:


> I am sure this has been posted somewhere on this thread, but I guess I missed it...are these bows going to be a cam and 1/2 system or twin track binary, or something else all together? Split limb or solid?
> 
> And, I have to add, I agree with Mr Srothers on the camo riser/black limbs option...not pretty.


Hybrid cams, Split limbs.


----------



## ChaseK

Still no pics of these?


----------



## Karbon

Dealers. 
It's a touchy subject with me. I have to fly across the US to buy a certain brand of bow from a dealer I know and trust. I used to drive down to TVA in Ohio as well. I feel it's worth it. Good dealers, 5 miles or 2000 miles away is very important.

You know why I do that? Trusting a dealer to setup and service my investment is huge for me. A few local "Hacks" around here push crappy product, refuse to set a bow up the way I like (tubeless peep, d loop, TIME THE BOW and a quick paper tune) are not worth of my biz or my time.

Having doubt in the setup or having good service after the sale??? NOT WORTH IT IMO.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Dealers.
> It's a touchy subject with me. I have to fly across the US to buy a certain brand of bow from a dealer I know and trust. I used to drive down to TVA in Ohio as well. I feel it's worth it. Good dealers, 5 miles or 2000 miles away is very important.
> 
> You know why I do that? Trusting a dealer to setup and service my investment is huge for me. A few local "Hacks" around here push crappy product, refuse to set a bow up the way I like (tubeless peep, d loop, TIME THE BOW and a quick paper tune) are not worth of my biz or my time.
> 
> Having doubt in the setup or having good service after the sale??? NOT WORTH IT IMO.


I have to agree. We have a few shops around me local, but I just don't trust what they do. Had all kinds of nightmarish experiences. I drive almost 2 hours to the only shop I have found that I trust. They MAKE (tech with you the whole time) you paper tune your bow before you leave the shop. They understand that their reputation rides on every single bow that leaves the shop. Well worth my drive time.

David


----------



## jeffrey1

So Bill, sure seems like most of the comments think a majority of the dealers are great at selling product, of their choice, and horrible about just about everything else, but we must remember you have been around a while and are serviced by some all around great guys. Good for you sir.


----------



## Mig

I don't know if this was asked or not but are these bows going to be pressless. meaning will I be able to to crank the limbs out enough to time it and change the strings?


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> I have to agree. We have a few shops around me local, but I just don't trust what they do. Had all kinds of nightmarish experiences. I drive almost 2 hours to the only shop I have found that I trust. They MAKE (tech with you the whole time) you paper tune your bow before you leave the shop. They understand that their reputation rides on every single bow that leaves the shop. Well worth my drive time.
> 
> David


Sweet. Sounds like you found a great spot to go.
Peace of mind is worth it IMO
Plus, my dealer is now a good friend. Win-win for me!


----------



## Karbon

Mig said:


> I don't know if this was asked or not but are these bows going to be pressless. meaning will I be able to to crank the limbs out enough to time it and change the strings?


You will need to press the bow I assume, like the rest of Kevin's designs.


----------



## nontypical

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hybrid cams with rotating mods.


I would have thought this meant no press. I difinately don't know though.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nontypical said:


> I would have thought this meant no press. I difinately don't know though.


No press is needed to change the DL, but to disassemble the bow you DO need a press.


----------



## houndhamrick

Camo options!! is it monday yet?? lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Kate and I are suppose to get to see some new camo on Monday or Tuesday....so we may add another option....this is getting to be very difficult choosing which options.


----------



## BradMc26

When do you think that you will have some pics of the bows up?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Plan on having any dealers in Idaho??:wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

ex-wolverine said:


> Plan on having any dealers in Idaho??:wink:


Yea, just 1 though.....I think he is a great guy!!!!!LOL


----------



## houndhamrick

what ever you two choose on options will be top notch. Im looking for something you dont see everyday... The Reaper woods and Boneyard non typical camo is my choice... Im just happy with the specs on the Vindicator... The antisapation on camo and String selection is intense... I feel like a freak, looking every couple hours to see if there was an update...lol


----------



## FishingBen

houndhamrick said:


> what ever you two choose on options will be top notch. Im looking for something you dont see everyday... The Reaper woods and Boneyard non typical camo is my choice... Im just happy with the specs on the Vindicator... The antisapation on camo and String selection is intense... I feel like a freak, looking every couple hours to see if there was an update...lol


I know me too. I feel like a thread stalker.


----------



## wstaylor

houndhamrick said:


> what ever you two choose on options will be top notch. Im looking for something you dont see everyday... The Reaper woods and Boneyard non typical camo is my choice... Im just happy with the specs on the Vindicator... The antisapation on camo and String selection is intense... I feel like a freak, looking every couple hours to see if there was an update...lol


Nope - You just need that regular fix from your (bow) peddler. No worries...


----------



## Oregon HG

Some of the camos I would like to see!








Desert







Field







Camo West







Woodland Blaze







Woodland







Snow







Pink Snow







BoneYard







Mountain


----------



## Crazyohio

How about Ohio Dealers?


----------



## TTNuge

Boneyard!


----------



## op27

TTNuge said:


> Boneyard!


I'm digging that one as well


----------



## bowtech2006

boneyard camo is really cool, that would be my pick. but who am I


----------



## 0zarks2

Field isn't bad...kinda reminds me of Max-4 which I always liked. Also, the Camo West isn't bad for another sticks and leaves camo. The others don't do much for me. JMO I hope Kevin gives some better choices than those cause I really don't want another black bow this time.


----------



## Billincamo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Billincamo,
> 
> I don't want to try and become another BowTech...I just want to sell a certain number of bows a year...no reason to have numerous dealers who would only get 3-10 bows each.


 Kevin,
Understandable. Sometimes I wish a few of the larger companies stayed a little smaller. Can't beat the customer service from a small business and the fact that you are usually talking to the owner or co-owner always help. They have something at stake besides a job, that's their reputation and word.
Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Billincamo said:


> Kevin,
> Understandable. Sometimes I wish a few of the larger companies stayed a little smaller. Can't beat the customer service from a small business and the fact that you are usually talking to the owner or co-owner always help. They have something at stake besides a job, that's their reputation and word.
> Good luck,
> Bill


Bill,

Thank you...that is why we wish to keep it small.

I want everyone who purchases one of our bows or other products we will have, or will introduce to be completely satisfied with their purchase and the product lives up to the "hype".


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> I have to agree. We have a few shops around me local, but I just don't trust what they do. Had all kinds of nightmarish experiences. I drive almost 2 hours to the only shop I have found that I trust. They MAKE (tech with you the whole time) you paper tune your bow before you leave the shop. They understand that their reputation rides on every single bow that leaves the shop. Well worth my drive time.
> 
> David



I agree David ... I've had the same experience with the "shops" local to you


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, Will there be a dealership in the Portland, Oregon area?


----------



## peregrine82

Hopefully today is the day that the website goes up and we get to find out who the harness maker will be.


----------



## cordini

K & K very busy right now.....I can wait on the website, even the camo selections....Just very excited to have them doing their own thing!!


----------



## *ProLine*

peregrine82 said:


> Hopefully today is the day that the website goes up and we get to find out who the harness maker will be.


Hopefully get to see who they decide on strings soon, and the camo options too. Pretty intense.


----------



## Scottie/PA

*ProLine* said:


> Hopefully get to see who they decide on strings soon, and the camo options too. Pretty intense.


I'm pulling for you Joe!!!


----------



## FishingBen

I want Proline too. :smile:


----------



## bginvestor

You know, that woodland blaze would look awesome on a black riser!



Oregon HG said:


> Some of the camos I would like to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodland Blaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoneYard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain


----------



## FishingBen

Boneyard or regular woodland would be good anything at this point. I just wanna know!


----------



## Just 1 More

Boneyard for me.... no.... wait... Woodland Blaze... :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Karbon

I heard some of the Camo West dips have come out with a shade of purple too them.

I had the Vanish Hybrid on a Bowtech and it was my fav FACTORY pattern ever. Looked great.


----------



## talonone

Sounds like a great bow but I have a couple of questions on the CAMS.
Will the speed and smooth mods be interchangable or will the entire cam need to be changed?
If the mods can be interchanged without changing the cams, when the mods are changed from smooth to speed or back, will the bow need retuning?
How is the draw lenth changed from say a 28 inch to a 29 inch?


----------



## bowtech dually

last minute push !!!

God's Country Late Season


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Johns Customs strings would be a nice addition to this line up.


----------



## Grand River Zip

Lots of good string makers, too many to name. It will come down to who commits to the tight tolerances Kevin puts in, and then I imagine money. There are a few folks who are making strings for bow companies that would work out well. I'd be comfortable with several of them.


----------



## brokenlittleman

I know everyone is excited about the camo options but I for one hope the standard is just that, a maintsream camo. I am not big fan of these off the wall patterns even though some are cool. I think those should be the options and not the norm.


----------



## Scottie/PA

1vabwhntr said:


> Johns Customs strings would be a nice addition to this line up.


I agree, but John is a machinist and archery shop owner. Asking him to build 1500 sets of strings is too much.


----------



## jsaindon

gods country looks good


----------



## bowhuntermn

bowtech dually said:


> last minute push !!!
> 
> God's Country Late Season


I like it


----------



## stanmc55

i just have one request, dont use the same tool for mods that were used on SA bows! please go back to hex. i hope Kevin is listening! hello!hello! are you there?


----------



## peregrine82

jsaindon said:


> gods country looks good


 Sorry I just don't like the religious symbols placed in to this pattern.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Boneyard for me.... no.... wait... Woodland Blaze... :icon_1_lol:


That looks stupid


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> That looks stupid


How do you really feel ?????/


----------



## FishingBen

Just got to thinking. I'm right on the draw length bubble here. My true measured draw length is 30.4". Would I be better off with the 30" Vengance maxed out or the Vindicator in its middle ground comfort zone? Thoughts?


----------



## tmoran

Are we really at 15 pages without a pic. Come on K-Stroth, post em. I don't care if it's in alloy and the strings have knots. Let us see this beast you call Vengeance.


----------



## Karbon

I don't think he's ready to post up. Even though I'm like a kid at Christmas here...I feel the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Karbon said:


> I don't think he's ready to post up. Even though I'm like a kid at Christmas here...I feel the wait will be worth it.


Thats right. You are probably not going to see a picture for a couple weeks.


----------



## peregrine82

Scottie/PA said:


> Thats right. You are probably not going to see a picture for a couple weeks.


OOOH, good, 2 more weeks of salivating. Anticipation is the best part of the plotting, planning process.


----------



## BearKills

I would not show a picture unless it was a finished product, what would be the point?


----------



## houndhamrick

im like a kid waiting on xmas too. Rushed home from work thinking the camo and string maker was posted.. Oh well, time for a nap...with a little luck it will be posted soon...

Boneyard or Reaper woods!!!


----------



## Dylanl

I think I check this thread at least 10 times a day! I cant wait to see the camo, strings and pictures of the bows. 2 weeks for pictures is going to seem like forever!


----------



## Karbon

My guess, Nov 1.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I would like to know how many Vindicators have been pre-ordered.


----------



## Karbon

IrkedCitizen said:


> I would like to know how many Vindicators have been pre-ordered.


I heard 499. You better pm or call Scottie/pa and get that order in.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Neat.


----------



## Aggieland

show us a riser lol


----------



## IndyMcDan

I have been following the 3 K&K threads closely and still haven't seen the draw length ranges they are available in. I have seen that the Vindicator will go up to 32" and a post stating that short draw cams will be made. What is the draw range for the main cam and any long and short draw cams for each model? Not that this is holding me back, I have put in my deposit for a LEFTY Vindicator. Only 35 LH Vindicators will be made, a true limited edition and collector's item. I am really pleased to have claimed one. Given the DFC and speeds posted, these bow have to be significantly more efficient than anything Strother has designed before, maybe more efficient than any other bow on the market, ever.


----------



## Karbon

IrkedCitizen said:


> Neat.


No info is out yet.

A guess? From counting in the theads...maybe a 100 is my guess, then double that for Vengs.


----------



## cordini

Did somebody mention ASAT yet as an option.......Okay, that's my final push. LOL!


----------



## ChaseK

So yeah bout them pics...


----------



## Just 1 More

Did they settle ona camo pattern yet?


----------



## tuskbuster

I like the Mountain Shadow in the west. Hope it is one of the patterns.


----------



## showmehntr

I sent email about left handed Vindicator so waiting to hear back...didn't he say the camo patterns would be picked today?


----------



## DOAGuide

They are waiting on another sample (I believe) and will make the announcement after that.

David


----------



## IrkedCitizen

He already did in the other thread.



Kevin Strother1 said:


> After hours of looking at camo swatches over and over again, and debating which one(s) to offer we have decided on the following:
> 
> Standard finishes available at no extra charge
> 
> 1) All Camo in God's Country Early Season
> 2) All Black
> 3) Black Riser/ Gods' Country Early Season camo limbs
> 
> Optional Full camo @ $45.00 up charge
> 
> 1) G1 Micro Print
> 2) Vista
> 3) God's Country Late Season
> 4) Reaper Buck
> 5) King's Mountain Shadow
> 6) Predator Deception(Updated Brown)
> 
> Black Riser and one of the optional camo limbs is a $20.00 up charge.


----------



## spike camp

BearKills said:


> I would not show a picture unless it was a finished product, what would be the point?


because many of us would like to see any part of these bows,finished or unfinished...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Would a picture of a limb bolt suffice...that is a part on the bow? J/K


----------



## houndhamrick

No picture needed here. The specs on the Vindicator and the camo options, iv got a visual


----------



## tuskbuster

Very Cool.


----------



## bowtech2006

can somebody post the reaper buck camo here Please


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Reaper Buck*







This is an optional camo.


----------



## bowtech2006

thank you thats what I want!!


----------



## fourbarrel

I like that alot hope it is a option


----------



## cerec_cat

could someone post picks of all the camo options?


----------



## bowtech2006

fourbarrel said:


> I like that alot hope it is a option


That reaper buck camo is a choice for a upgraded camo, on page 15 is a post with the choices


----------



## reezen11

FishingBen said:


> I want Proline too. :smile:


me too


----------



## houndhamrick

Reaper Buck is super sweet!!! iv sent in my email for the updated finish in Reaper Buck


----------



## houndhamrick

fourbarrel said:


> I like that alot hope it is a option


Reaper Buck is an option.. all the camo options are posted


----------



## NeshotaValley

Mine will be Reaper buck also, that is the best looking skull, antler, whatever pattern I have seen. Nice choices Kevin!!!


----------



## pharmdbamafan

OK, I will be the first to say it. Not a fan of the GC camo, especially as the "standard" camo. Don't crucify me, but I think separation of anything religious with a business endeavor is always in a company's best interest. Unless of course you are pushing it solely for religious purposes. G1 would have been a safer standard IMO.


----------



## TTNuge

pharmdbamafan said:


> OK, I will be the first to say it. Not a fan of the GC camo, especially as the "standard" camo. Don't crucify me, but I think separation of anything religious with a business endeavor is always in a company's best interest. Unless of course you are pushing it solely for religious purposes. G1 would have been a safer standard IMO.


Was probably a good decision, after all he automatically got an extra $45 from me because of it. Small price to pay for freedom of choice but I agree, something like G1 would have been a much safer choice.


----------



## houndhamrick

Kevin stated days ago that gods country was his favorite camo,its his choice, its his line up. There is options in camo, something for everybody. Thats a blessing in its self


----------



## Antihunter

pharmdbamafan said:


> OK, I will be the first to say it. Not a fan of the GC camo, especially as the "standard" camo. Don't crucify me, but I think separation of anything religious with a business endeavor is always in a company's best interest. Unless of course you are pushing it solely for religious purposes. G1 would have been a safer standard IMO.


So what if that is their purpose, they have ever right to just as you have ever right not to buy it.There are other choices.

It is still a free country(for now) and there is no separation of Church in business(actually separation of Church and state as far as what most understand it to be is not what is the forefathers wrote it to be,but people like the ACLU have taken it to suit their arguments...)


----------



## pharmdbamafan

Antihunter said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> So what if that is their purpose, they have ever right to just as you have ever right not to buy it.
> 
> It is still a free country(for now) and there is no separation of church in business...


I didn't say it wasn't their purpose, and I never mentioned that separation of "church in business" as you called it should be strictly followed. I just have the opinion that a non-religious standard pattern with a religious upgrade choice would have been a safer business choice.


----------



## captainron62

pharmdbamafan said:


> I didn't say it wasn't their purpose, and I never mentioned that separation of "church in business" as you called it should be strictly followed. I just have the opinion that a non-religious standard pattern with a religious upgrade choice would have been a safer business choice.


And there are other choices, but they come with a cost. I was as suprised that a religious pattern was selected as I would have been if reaper would have been selected. I thought maybe predator would be the choice and the extremes would be an option.


----------



## FishingBen

GC fanboy here. :teeth::angel:


----------



## Bow Kill

:blah::blah::blah:


----------



## 0zarks2

pharmdbamafan said:


> OK, I will be the first to say it. Not a fan of the GC camo, especially as the "standard" camo. Don't crucify me, but I think separation of anything religious with a business endeavor is always in a company's best interest. Unless of course you are pushing it solely for religious purposes. G1 would have been a safer standard IMO.


I couldn't agree more. I wasn't going to say anything but when the camo was announced I couldn't believe it. Really, F/N GC doves?



TTNuge said:


> Was probably a good decision, after all he automatically got an extra $45 from me because of it. Small price to pay for freedom of choice but I agree, something like G1 would have been a much safer choice.


Another good point. I couldn't help but wonder if it was a business move myself. Hey...here's how we can get another $45 a pop. Everyone will want to upgrade their camo now. 



pharmdbamafan said:


> I didn't say it wasn't their purpose, and I never mentioned that separation of "church in business" as you called it should be strictly followed. I just have the opinion that a non-religious standard pattern with a religious upgrade choice would have been a safer business choice.


Yup!!


----------



## FishingBen

Maybe, Just maybe, he's displaying his faith in an unabashed bold manner that would not have been permitted by a company that he was not in complete control of AND this is a sign to you unbelievers that he really is in control of every decision made in this venture and you should have faith as well. A man who is not afraid to show his faith and take a bold move like this is probaly going to build you the best bow you have ever put an arrow down range with. Hmmmm??? And I'm done. :amen:


----------



## travis4710

FishingBen said:


> Maybe, Just maybe, he's displaying his faith in an unabashed bold manner that would not have been permitted by a company that he was not in complete control of AND this is a sign to you unbelievers that he really is in control of every decision made in this venture and you should have faith as well. A man who is not afraid to show his faith and take a bold move like this is probaly going to build you the best bow you have ever put an arrow down range with. Hmmmm??? And I'm done. :amen:


:thumbs_up


----------



## houndhamrick

Cant please everybody- 45 bucks is more than fair for a camo option, set up fees cost for different films.:darkbeer: Where else can you get options like this straight from the factory??:darkbeer: Cheers Kevin!!


----------



## pharmdbamafan

Nothing says salvation like the commercialization of religion.

Just because I don't put a Republican bumper sticker on my truck doesn't mean I am any less a Republican. Same goes for religion. I don't need to advertise.


----------



## waterfowler24

Got my invoice! PAYMENT SENT! can't wait..... oops forgot to ask for speed mods..


----------



## houndhamrick

travis4710 said:


> :thumbs_up


Well stated...Will be the best Bows for 2011!!!


----------



## travis4710

I don't understand how you guys can bash a man for choosing a religious themed camo as the standard choice. Who cares that two of the seven have religious items in them, there's five more to choose from. I don't know of any other bow company out there that gives you the option of seven different camo choices. I personally think it's a great choice and I'm glad to see that Kevin is a man of faith, and doesn't mind expressing it. The world would be a lot better place if they're were more like him.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Just so everyone knows, I didn't choose the pattern for the religious symbols, had a bow dipped in it a year ago and loved the pattern. Didn't even know the symbols were in it.

I am a Christian and am in no way ashamed of it, I don't try and force my beliefs on anyone....everyone has to decide for themselves....but the camo is a great looking camo....just so happens to have some symbols in it.

Kate and I both like the GC pattern and color....I don't like dark patterns...they just look like they are painted dark brown to me.....this is why we offer options.


----------



## Rockhopper

i just wish one of those seven would have been something with alot of green. i hunt in the evergreens. lots of reprod, etc. :noidea:


----------



## sightpin

I think its cool for a company to make a print to advertise their faith to honor the Lord, but nothing does it better than one who advertises with their life. Lets face it, that 1st century christians didn't have a chariot to put an "I found *it *(HIM)" sticker on. Besides they didn't allow them in the Coloseium since they would have been able to outrun the lions.


----------



## bphillips

hmmm all black with maybe some bright red horns on the upper limbs for me..... sorry i couldnt resist lol :angel:


----------



## huntsmuleys

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I didn't choose the pattern for the religious symbols, had a bow dipped in it a year ago and loved the pattern. Didn't even know the symbols were in it.
> 
> I am a Christian and am in no way ashamed of it, I don't try and force my beliefs on anyone....everyone has to decide for themselves....but the camo is a great looking camo....just so happens to have some symbols in it.
> 
> Kate and I both like the GC pattern and color....I don't like dark patterns...they just look like they are painted dark brown to me.....this is why we offer options.


Great choice :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## pharmdbamafan

I know it is extremely petty, but I won't be sending an extra $45 to go doveless......and I don't like black.


----------



## houndhamrick

pharmdbamafan said:


> I know it is extremely petty, but I won't be sending an extra $45 to go doveless......and I don't like black.


Thats an option, just leaves one for someone else


----------



## FishingBen

Hound, In his defense... He did say up front that it was extremely petty. :angel4:


----------



## lee martin

Kevin, How about a purple and gold tiger stripe edition :smileinbox:


----------



## houndhamrick

FishingBen said:


> Hound, In his defense... He did say up front that it was extremely petty. :angel4:


LOL, I stand corrected....:devil:


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I didn't choose the pattern for the religious symbols, had a bow dipped in it a year ago and loved the pattern. Didn't even know the symbols were in it.
> 
> I am a Christian and am in no way ashamed of it, I don't try and force my beliefs on anyone....everyone has to decide for themselves....but the camo is a great looking camo....just so happens to have some symbols in it.
> 
> Kate and I both like the GC pattern and color....I don't like dark patterns...they just look like they are painted dark brown to me.....this is why we offer options.


Good choice. It was my 1st choice after seeing it (which was about a week ago) and I am not hugely religious. I am excited to see how it looks on a bow. I love how "non-believers" feel this is somehow offensive or a "dangerous" business decision. It was the most popular camo based on people's feedback and it looks sweet. If you can't look past the tiny creatures printed on it, something is wrong with you and/or you need to work on your tolerance.


----------



## bphillips

I'm just glad i was looking for an all black bow to begin with, and it has nothing to do with being a believer or non-believer I wouldn't mind doves or fish on say my shotgun or tacklebox.. Other than the symbols I really like the pattern though, to each his own don't like it don't get it, just like any other camo a bow company offers.. At least these guys give us several options


----------



## mtelknut

Kevin and Kate: Love the Camo,, glad someone has the courage to stay the course.


----------



## FishingBen

Know what I find interesting? Almost none of these people that are now objecting gave any input as to their vote earlier in these threads.


----------



## Oregon HG

0zarks2 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I wasn't going to say anything but when the camo was announced I couldn't believe it. Really, F/N GC doves?
> 
> 
> 
> Another good point. I couldn't help but wonder if it was a business move myself. Hey...here's how we can get another $45 a pop. Everyone will want to upgrade their camo now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!!


All i can say is I have dipped quite a few bows in GC for Kevin! He chose it because it is honestly his favorite pattern out there! Be grateful that he is offering other camo's! Who else gives the consumer that many choices! Honestly if he chose GC only and did not offer others would you have bought a potentially great shooting bow anyways! People do it all the time, I get bows in that are BRAND new still with the tags on them from the dealer to have dipped in what the consumer wants! $45 is cheap considering I and most other dippers charge $120 area for a bow redip! Atleast they are giving you the option before you receive your bow! You could have had to receive it, then ship it out and be without a bow for another 2-6 weeks depending on where you send it!!!! K & K is giving you a option no one else is, take it for what it is and enjoy another great Strother creation!!!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

One thing I noticed which I find kind of funny, how many people gripping about the doves and crosses on the GC camo who own a Bowtech and right on the box they print Bible Versus, a hard fought for right in the USA! Talk about publicizing your beliefs, but then "force" you to take Real Tree camo! Atleast K&K is letting you practice another Right and that is Freedom of choice!!


----------



## cordini

Well, no ASAT.....But that's okay. I really like the Predator on my SR.....Going with that. Plus, now I don't have to have my accessories dipped again, and my wife will never know the difference between the bows! LOL!


----------



## Oregon HG

cordini said:


> Well, no ASAT.....But that's okay. I really like the Predator on my SR.....Going with that. Plus, now I don't have to have my accessories dipped again, and my wife will never know the difference between the bows! LOL!


Different Predator thou!!!


----------



## cordini

Okay....Do you have a pic of the sample? Thanks Mike!


----------



## cordini

And I guess you will be getting more business from me.....LOL!!


----------



## Christo Jones

Somebody please, show me how the Gods Country looks like... tired of searching...please:angry:


----------



## cordini

Page 7....Post #247


----------



## cordini

From their website.....


----------



## Christo Jones

cordini said:


> Page 7....Post #247


Thx Cordini.


----------



## fourbarrel

That is late season the standard camo is early season


----------



## TailChaser

I like the pattern, but see if they won't put an antler or something in there instead of the dove or fish, or just take it off? They could probably do that pretty easy I'd think for a large buyer. I'm a christian too but it just seems weird for some reason.


----------



## vhunter

fourbarrel said:


> That is late season the standard camo is early season


Heres a pic of the standard camo. GC early season.


----------



## BearKills

pharmdbamafan said:


> Nothing says salvation like the commercialization of religion.
> 
> Just because I don't put a Republican bumper sticker on my truck doesn't mean I am any less a Republican. Same goes for religion. I don't need to advertise.


On the contrary, you are called to do more than just advertise, do you need me to pm you the more than two dozen scriptures concerning our call to give honor and praise to a Holy God?



> Mark 8:38 (English Standard Version)
> 
> For whoever is ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation, of him will the Son of Man also be ashamed when he comes in the glory of his Father with the holy angels."


----------



## cerec_cat

cordini said:


> Okay....Do you have a pic of the sample? Thanks Mike!


Think it would be nice if someone would post all the samples .


----------



## tmoran

What could possibly be so offensive about a dove or fish you supposedly don't believe in. I mean that deer will pick off the fish but not leaves right. I find this GC hating completely ironic and even more fitting for the bow. People don't hate what they don't fear. This seems to be true of both the Christian faith and the designer of this company.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

I don't care if my bow is camo, black, or pink (which would work with my breast cancer theme I have planned one day). I'm just hoping it doesn't disappoint as it goes against my practice of "try before you buy"....Another reason I don't, or will ever it appears, own a SA.

So, KK, will I be seeing you guys in your own booth at ATA?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

I wonder how many of these guys would be up in arms if the pattern was Satan's Country Late Season, with pentagons and demon heads in the pattern. I have noticed that most of the Christians here are very open minded when it comes to something they approve of, but when the shoe is on the other foot......................................


----------



## cerec_cat

I have to be careful in my business, because I have several customers of the Jewish faith.


----------



## achiro

Geez, let it rest guys. Here is an idea. If you don't like the camo, eat a sandwich instead of Applebee's sometime this month and you'll have enough saved up to get the camo you want.


----------



## tuskbuster

Oregon HG said:


> One thing I noticed which I find kind of funny, how many people gripping about the doves and crosses on the GC camo who own a Bowtech and right on the box they print Bible Versus, a hard fought for right in the USA! Talk about publicizing your beliefs, but then "force" you to take Real Tree camo! Atleast K&K is letting you practice another Right and that is Freedom of choice!!


Well said Mike.


----------



## pharmdbamafan

BearKills said:


> On the contrary, you are called to do more than just advertise, do you need me to pm you the more than two dozen scriptures concerning our call to give honor and praise to a Holy God?


I don't believe I need scripture lessons from "Team Fast as Hell." Thanks so much for the offer though. 

Just because I don't want to have my bow finished in GC camo means absolutely nothing from a spiritual standpoint. Is GC a not for profit company? Do they donate all their earnings to the needy? 

I really don't care if Bowtech covers the entire shipping box with scriptures. Or if they put a little sticker on the bow with "In God We Trust," or whatever. Makes no difference to me at all. But finishing an entire bow with religious themes that someone has trademarked and profits on is different to me. 

Also, Bowtech offers camo upgrades for $50 last I checked (maybe different now). Their upgrade choices for 2009 were 4 versions of Realtree (AP, Hardwoods Grey, APG, and Max-4), Mossy Oak Brush, Camowest Vanish, and Optifade. Not bad for $50. 

I agree with jbsoonerfan. If "naked lady camo" or some other off the wall skull/demonic looking camo had been chosen for the standard, what would you all say then? Judge me if you must, but my dislike for GC camo has nothing to do with my love for God.


----------



## Just 1 More

pharmdbamafan said:


> I don't believe I need scripture lessons from "Team Fast as Hell." Thanks so much for the offer though.
> 
> Just because I don't want to have my bow finished in GC camo means absolutely nothing from a spiritual standpoint. Is GC a not for profit company? Do they donate all their earnings to the needy?
> 
> I really don't care if Bowtech covers the entire shipping box with scriptures. Or if they put a little sticker on the bow with "In God We Trust," or whatever. Makes no difference to me at all. But finishing an entire bow with religious themes that someone has trademarked and profits on is different to me.
> 
> Also, Bowtech offers camo upgrades for $50 last I checked (maybe different now). Their upgrade choices for 2009 were 4 versions of Realtree (AP, Hardwoods Grey, APG, and Max-4), Mossy Oak Brush, Camowest Vanish, and Optifade. Not bad for $50.
> 
> I agree with jbsoonerfan. If "naked lady camo" or some other off the wall skull/demonic looking camo had been chosen for the standard, what would you all say then? Judge me if you must, but my dislike for GC camo has nothing to do with my love for God.


Not that it matters,, but I have to agree with pharmdbamafan... I thing the choice for the standard camo option was a poor choice.. would have been better as an option.. IMO


----------



## spike camp

jbsoonerfan said:


> I wonder how many of these guys would be up in arms if the pattern was Satan's Country Late Season, with pentagons and demon heads in the pattern. I have noticed that most of the Christians here are very open minded when it comes to something they approve of, but when the shoe is on the other foot......................................


i dont think people are "up in arms" or offended about the GC pattern...

if you dont want a black bow, and dont want religious symbols on your rig and really want one of these bows(which i do) then the buyer is forced to pay an up charge.
granted,it is only 45.00 which is cheap but it would have been better IMO, to have 2 standard patterns to choose from...

there are many comments about K+K offering camo choices and no other company does that.....but keep in mind that there are only 1500 or so of these bows being produced,compared to the tens of thousands made of other lines,which wouuld make it nearly impossible to offer all the patterns that K+K is.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

spike camp said:


> i dont think people are "up in arms" or offended about the GC pattern...
> 
> if you dont want a black bow, and dont want religious symbols on your rig and really want one of these bows(which i do) then the buyer is forced to pay an up charge.
> granted,it is only 45.00 which is cheap but it would have been better IMO, to have 2 standard patterns to choose from...
> 
> there are many comments about K+K offering camo choices and no other company does that.....but keep in mind that there are only 1500 or so of these bows being produced,compared to the tens of thousands made of other lines,which wouuld make it nearly impossible to offer all the patterns that K+K is.


I am talking about the people that are saying the symbols are no big deal, this that and the other. Those people would be at wits end if the bows had pentagons, or dragons, or death serpents on them and the pattern was Satan's Country. That is what I was getting at. Some people think it is okay, because they agree with it. But if it was something the did not agree with, they would throw a fit.

For the record, I could care less what camo is on the bows, so I have no dog in the fight. I just think it's funny to watch people argue over a pattern because of its religious connection.


----------



## Bowbuster123

I don't care if the camo has Homer Simpson eating donuts on it...... it is after all ONLY a camo pattern. If you don't like it, then pay the up charge or go all black. Still don't like your options, then pay to get it re-dipped or pass on purchasing a K&K bow.
It real is that simple!


----------



## Oregon HG

spike camp said:


> there are many comments about K+K offering camo choices and no other company does that.....but keep in mind that there are only 1500 or so of these bows being produced,compared to the tens of thousands made of other lines,which would make it nearly impossible to offer all the patterns that K+K is.


On the contrary Bowtech, Mathews, PSE, Alpine, Parker all own their own dipping facilities, they could use every pattern made and not break a sweat cause when your talking 10's of thousands of bows they can batch runs to keep their profit margins. With only 1500 bows the batching will be much harder to do and stay in the profit margins!


----------



## Oregon HG

Bowbuster123 said:


> I don't care if the camo has Homer Simpson eating donuts on it...... it is after all ONLY a camo pattern. If you don't like it, then pay the up charge or go all black. Still don't like your options, then pay to get it re-dipped or pass on purchasing a K&K bow.
> It real is that simple!


Well said! Honestly, mine will be different than all of the patterns picked, But I have that option!


----------



## talonone

I couldn't agree more. It is time to move beyond the camo and learn some more of the details of the bow.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Camo Shammo....No camo will help anyone shoot the bow any better. I cant begin to name the amount of brand new bows I bought and had them completely dipped in camo right out of the box. In fact I still own one,,,,I stripped it all down and dipped the cams,rest,stabilizer,and sight in mossy oak obsession. Then I even put a scripture reference on it since there was no manufactorer brand label on it. lol...

I can agree that someones dislike of God's country camo does not hamper his love of God. God's camo has nothing to do with God other then the camo was inspired by God to someone who wanted a camo that had a God theme.

I actually applaud Keven for choosing it as a "main camo". That to me indicates where his heart is at. It makes a statement about where the company wants to head and do.

Hey if you want Mossy Oak or realtree,,,I don't think you can have too hard a time getting it done. This day and age there simply are too many camo patterns.

Used to be days in past bows were mossy oak or realtree by and large. but those 2 companies got so big I assume their royalties are a bit costly. I believe this is why and how other companies got in the door with their new camo's.

Bottomline is,,,the bow will not shoot any different with camo of any pattern. Lets hope and pray these bows come out with meticulous workmanship and enduring performance,,,,after some sweat,,,most of the camo will wear off anyway.


----------



## BearKills

pharmdbamafan said:


> I don't believe I need scripture lessons from "Team Fast as Hell." Thanks so much for the offer though.
> 
> Just because I don't want to have my bow finished in GC camo means absolutely nothing from a spiritual standpoint. Is GC a not for profit company? Do they donate all their earnings to the needy?
> 
> I really don't care if Bowtech covers the entire shipping box with scriptures. Or if they put a little sticker on the bow with "In God We Trust," or whatever. Makes no difference to me at all. But finishing an entire bow with religious themes that someone has trademarked and profits on is different to me.
> 
> Also, Bowtech offers camo upgrades for $50 last I checked (maybe different now). Their upgrade choices for 2009 were 4 versions of Realtree (AP, Hardwoods Grey, APG, and Max-4), Mossy Oak Brush, Camowest Vanish, and Optifade. Not bad for $50.
> 
> I agree with jbsoonerfan. If "naked lady camo" or some other off the wall skull/demonic looking camo had been chosen for the standard, what would you all say then? Judge me if you must, but my dislike for GC camo has nothing to do with my love for God.


*Team fast as hell is a Christian group my friend, "Outrunning hell by God's grace" is what our t-shirts say. And you're right, your dislike for the camo may have nothing to do with your love for the Lord, but other things you have posted in this thread do, please pm me if you would like to talk about it further.*



jbsoonerfan said:


> I am talking about the people that are saying the symbols are no big deal, this that and the other. Those people would be at wits end if the bows had pentagons, or dragons, or death serpents on them and the pattern was Satan's Country. That is what I was getting at. Some people think it is okay, because they agree with it. But if it was something the did not agree with, they would throw a fit.
> 
> For the record, I could care less what camo is on the bows, so I have no dog in the fight. I just think it's funny to watch people argue over a pattern because of its religious connection.


*I find the reaper camo and the skulls camo offensive and have never said one thing about it.*


----------



## Oregon HG

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Used to be days in past bows were mossy oak or realtree by and large. but those 2 companies got so big I assume their royalties are a bit costly. I believe this is why and how other companies got in the door with their new camo's.
> 
> Bottomline is,,,the bow will not shoot any different with camo of any pattern. Lets hope and pray these bows come out with meticulous workmanship and enduring performance,,,,after some sweat,,,most of the camo will wear off anyway.


Royalties to high! If you even knew the HALF of it with Mossy Oak and Realtree!! Both want in the tune of $25,000 every 2 years just for the RIGHT to use their patterns! Then have to pay a royalty on each Item I dip, then the company I dip for has to pay the licensing fee, then a royalty on top of that!!!!


----------



## Karbon

Oregon HG said:


> Royalties to high! If you even knew the HALF of it with Mossy Oak and Realtree!! Both want in the tune of $25,000 every 2 years just for the RIGHT to use their patterns! Then have to pay a royalty on each Item I dip, then the company I dip for has to pay the licensing fee, then a royalty on top of that!!!!


Nothing hard to understand here. Do they have good patterns, maybe. But is it worth the cost to you on a limited run from a specialized bow designer/mfg? IMO, not worth it.

I'm guessing the use of a RT or MO pattern would add another $50 to the bow cost. Say 3000 bows in 2 years, right costs of $8.3 per bow, then royalty to the dipper and the mfg...$50 seems pretty accurate *on top of the* regular dip fees.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

And people say I like drama!!!! Like the old saying goes "You could hang him with a new rope and he'd gripe about it being too stiff and scratchy"

I picked a camo pattern based off the fact that Kate and I like the camo pattern, never even knew it had symbols in it till I saw the bow in person, Mike dipped the first one for me almost a year ago.....If you don't like the pattern choose another one, if none of those appeal to you....have it redipped....if you don't wish to do that....I suppose you have to buy another brand.


----------



## Oregon HG

*I find the reaper camo and the skulls camo offensive and have never said one thing about it.*[/QUOTE]

I know of a company that will not use the Reaper Woods because it is against their companies religious beliefs! Once again I will say it, it is each persons/companies right to chose! My confusion is why are skulls offensive, as far as I know religious people die also and their bodies decompose and turn into skeletons just like everyone elses!


----------



## stixshooter

What color is mine gonna be Mike?

you don't even need to mail it


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> And people say I like drama!!!! Like the old saying goes "You could hang him with a new rope and he'd gripe about it being too stiff and scratchy"


LOL.
I hate scratchy rope.


I pick what I like, the rest of the people can too. END OF STORY LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## Just 1 More

Karbon said:


> LOL.
> I hate scratchy rope.
> 
> 
> I pick what I like, the rest of the people can too. END OF STORY LOL:thumbs_up


Will you pay my upcharge for me???


----------



## sliverpicker

There is not a single standard camo pattern in all of archery that would be my first choice, it's either upgrade, live with it or don't buy it...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> LOL.
> I hate scratchy rope.
> 
> 
> I pick what I like, the rest of the people can too. END OF STORY LOL:thumbs_up


Great post....Choose what you like....


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Great post....Choose what you like....


For an extra $45.00 :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## captainron62

Kevin, do a little creative marketing and release some teaser pics/info to get everyone off the camo topic. Also, please let me know in advance when you announce the string choice, I want to make sure I dont log on for 4 or 5 days until things settle down. If camo caused this stir, I cannot imagine what the string announcement is gonna do!


----------



## bginvestor

I swear, we are acting like kids wanting to open the Christmas present a little early this year. lol :wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Just 1 More said:


> For an extra $45.00 :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


So you think it's too cheap, just for you I'll raise it to $100.00 for the options!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

bginvestor said:


> I swear, we are acting like kids wanting to open the Christmas present a little early this year. lol :wink:


Like 5 months early. This is like wanting to open your Christmas presents in July.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Predator camo option*







This is the Predator we will offer as an option.


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> So you think it's too cheap, just for you I'll raise it to $100.00 for the options!


Thank you ... now i'll feel i'm really getting my monies worth :***::***::***:


----------



## Just 1 More

30" Vengeance 70# Reaper Buck camo for me please


----------



## Karbon

I like that predator better. GOOD.


----------



## tmoran

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Would a picture of a limb bolt suffice...that is a part on the bow? J/K


Only if it's Stainless......


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I only use SS.


----------



## vhunter

Wow, I can't believe people are actually arguing like this over the freaking camo pattern. Man just wait until a pic of the actual bow is released. Then the drama will really begin. 

Good Job Kevin giving people some choices in the camo patterns. Can't make everyone happy. I'm sure most of the ones complaining don't have any real interest in buying one of your bows anyway.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> Wow, I can't believe people are actually arguing like this over the freaking camo pattern. Man just wait until a pic of the actual bow is released. Then the drama will really begin.
> 
> Good Job Kevin giving people some choices in the camo patterns. Can't make everyone happy. I'm sure most of the ones complaining don't have any real interest in buying one of your bows anyway.


V, my thoughts exactly.

Remember what Forrest said!!!!LOL


----------



## masterchef

Kevin Strother1 said:


> And people say I like drama!!!! Like the old saying goes "You could hang him with a new rope and he'd gripe about it being too stiff and scratchy"
> 
> I picked a camo pattern based off the fact that Kate and I like the camo pattern, never even knew it had symbols in it till I saw the bow in person, Mike dipped the first one for me almost a year ago.....If you don't like the pattern choose another one, if none of those appeal to you....have it redipped....if you don't wish to do that....I suppose you have to buy another brand.


 I learned this from my kids when trying to decide on supper, ask a kid what they want and you get a hundred answers, give them options and they don't like them, sometimes it is best to just fix what you like and hope they eat it. In the end they will eat


----------



## masterchef

Can someone post a pic of Gc on a bow so I can see what it looks like on a bow


----------



## 5MilesBack

slim9300 said:


> Good choice. It was my 1st choice after seeing it (which was about a week ago) and I am not hugely religious.


I am not hugely religious either..........but I am hugely in the Faith.:wink:

I'm willing to bet that most of the non-believers and those that don't like the camo choice because of what it represents, are more religious in bowhunting than most Christians are in Faith. Religion isn't what separates us, but salvation does.


----------



## Oregon HG




----------



## bowhuntermn

Looks great!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Scottie/PA

Kevin Strother1 said:


> View attachment 918777
> This is the Predator we will offer as an option.


Predator looks good as usual.:thumbs_up


----------



## 5MilesBack

See what happens when you give people choices. And people say a dictatorship is bad.


----------



## TTNuge

5MilesBack said:


> See what happens when you give people choices. And people say a dictatorship is bad.


What exactly has happened? A few people expressed their displeasure with the choice, most of those agreed they will just be going with one of the options and are moving on. Only one or two were so disappointed that they said it would possibly stop them from buying altogether but they were in the minority. The ones who are making it a huge deal and won't let it drop are the ones who like the choice and feel the need to blow everything out of proportion and make it a bigger deal than it is. Besides, we have months to wait, no other info to discuss and most of us are so passionate we just want to talk about something while we wait.


----------



## masterchef

Oregon HG said:


>


Looks good to me thanks


----------



## bro.betterley

I agree with 5milesback, Im a pastor and God is my life, but im am not religious, but I do have a Relationship and it means the world to me!


----------



## Karbon

Old bow with G1


----------



## Just 1 More

Karbon said:


> Old bow with G1
> View attachment 918848


I think G1 was/is one of the best


----------



## Just 1 More

Do you have pics of the Reaper Buck camo on a bow?


----------



## pharmdbamafan

Kevin Strother1 said:


> And people say I like drama!!!! Like the old saying goes "You could hang him with a new rope and he'd gripe about it being too stiff and scratchy"
> 
> I picked a camo pattern based off the fact that Kate and I like the camo pattern, never even knew it had symbols in it till I saw the bow in person, Mike dipped the first one for me almost a year ago.....If you don't like the pattern choose another one, if none of those appeal to you....have it redipped....if you don't wish to do that....I suppose you have to buy another brand.


Are you going to be purchasing all 1500 bows, or will you be depending on your potential customers? 

You gripe about people being Smart A's in other threads, but then you post this crap. Am I not entitled to an opinion? I thought maybe you might want some opinions considering the money that will be required to make this venture work. Guess I was wrong. 

This "scratchy rope" is no longer interested in a K&K, and sadly it has nothing to do with potential quality of the product. 

To all who are sending in their deposits on blind faith, just remember how long paypal allows you to file a claim if something goes wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> How do you really feel ?????/


Pretty good poo poo :flipa:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Great post....Choose what you like....


Ok. Predator deception green


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> 30" Vengeance 70# Reaper Buck camo for me please


Get me one too


----------



## Sgt. Fury

The question really is....

Should I give up my SR-71 or Vanquish for a Vengeance? Aaron Steele from X-Factor Archery (a big Kevin Strother fan) has these shooting pretty sweet. So, is it worth the switch?????


..... decisions, decisions


Karbon:

I noticed in your sig no listing of your Vanquish. Did you get rid of it?


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Kevin,

I really hope you consider X-Factor Archery in Jonesville, MI as one on your dealers. Aaron does a great job with your bows and is a big proponent of your designs!

...... then again, you probably know this.


----------



## BradMc26

Kevin Strother1 said:


> View attachment 918777
> This is the Predator we will offer as an option.


Not trying to stir up things, but how is this different than the SA Predator.

It looks the same as what is on my Vanquish.


----------



## realmfg

Just 1 More said:


> I think G1 was/is one of the best


That's what I ordered


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BradMc26 said:


> Not trying to stir up things, but how is this different than the SA Predator.
> 
> It looks the same as what is on my Vanquish.


It is the same Predator.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

pharmdbamafan said:


> Are you going to be purchasing all 1500 bows, or will you be depending on your potential customers?
> 
> You gripe about people being Smart A's in other threads, but then you post this crap. Am I not entitled to an opinion? I thought maybe you might want some opinions considering the money that will be required to make this venture work. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> This "scratchy rope" is no longer interested in a K&K, and sadly it has nothing to do with potential quality of the product.
> 
> To all who are sending in their deposits on blind faith, just remember how long paypal allows you to file a claim if something goes wrong. Good luck.


I listen to opinions, but I don't have to change mine because of yours.....Kate and I picked the camo we thought looked good and would blend in wherever people hunt.....my statement was to say, You have the options to pick a different camo we offer, if none of these appeal to you, you then have the option to buy another brand....not intended to be a sma.. as. comment, just the facts of the situation.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You have the options to pick a different camo we offer, if none of these appeal to you, you then have the option to buy another brand....not intended to be a sma.. as. comment, just the facts of the situation.


I just thought that it was worth repeating, since it is so..........straight forward.:thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek

I love my G1 riser with black limbs. I could have a set.


----------



## StrictBaptist

oregon, do you have a comparison pic of the Gods County Late Season on a bow? and Next Vista?


----------



## PoppieWellie

pharmdbamafan said:


> Are you going to be purchasing all 1500 bows, or will you be depending on your potential customers?
> 
> You gripe about people being Smart A's in other threads, but then you post this crap. Am I not entitled to an opinion? I thought maybe you might want some opinions considering the money that will be required to make this venture work. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> This "scratchy rope" is no longer interested in a K&K, and sadly it has nothing to do with potential quality of the product.
> 
> To all who are sending in their deposits on blind faith, just remember how long paypal allows you to file a claim if something goes wrong. Good luck.


Geez! Lighten up! Bro! People put in their money because they trust Kevin's (and Kate's) judgement. Just like if you vote for a politician into office, you are not gonna like everything he or she does but you are still sided with that candidate 99% of time.

The old saying goes... "Beauty is only skin deep". Well! camo pattern is only a fraction as deep as that.

Don't like the pattern ? ask for a black finish one and go get it dipped yourself.

I will buy the bows from K&K even if they are un-coated.


----------



## kjrice

I think the GC pattern is excellent but I do have resale reservations due to people of different beliefs, and I do not care for the God's Country written what looks like every 2-3 inches throughout the dip I saw, and not due to the actual words. It is not about faith rather just me being finicky about the little things. I just appreciate K&K allowing us to have more choices and at a VERY fair semi-custom price. These are the little things that separate K&K from the ultra-production companies. I applaud the way K&K is starting out and I hope little changes. I get tired of how America has turned into a corporate monopoly where a couple of companies own 80%+ of an entire market, and cram one-size fits all, for profits, down my throat.

Max-1 would have been sweet but it sounds like Jordan wants a pretty licensing penny.


----------



## Mossy517

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I listen to opinions, but I don't have to change mine because of yours.....Kate and I picked the camo we thought looked good and would blend in wherever people hunt.....my statement was to say, You have the options to pick a different camo we offer, if none of these appeal to you, you then have the option to buy another brand....not intended to be a sma.. as. comment, just the facts of the situation.



People today don'y like the truth in things, they want everyone to rub their back and give it to them nice and easy.


----------



## tuskbuster

Oregon HG said:


>


Do you have any dipped in Mtn. Shadow?


----------



## houndhamrick

http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/kow/wp-content/gallery/ms-pattern/mountain-shadow-pattern.jpg

Dont know if this is the mountain shadow thats one of the options, but would think its close


----------



## R0CKETMAN

A Bama fan.... What'd you expect......

Seriously though pharmbama, don't rush to judgment based on Internet talk. If you wanted the bow yesterday then nothing has changed today about the bow.


----------



## reezen11

Kevin Strother1 said:


> V, my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Remember what Forrest said!!!!LOL


what did i say again? i forgot and cant seem to find it. or is there another forrest on here?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

THE Forrest........Forrest Gump...I love that movie.


----------



## Twsted

When will we know the 10 dealers that will be carrying K&K?
I'd really like to shoot one first!


----------



## John 501

There is no need to shoot one first! Order one and you will like it there is no doubt! Kevin designs a great bow. I found out when i ordered my SR71 and Infinity.


----------



## Oregon HG

Just 1 More said:


> Do you have pics of the Reaper Buck camo on a bow?


Reaper Buck was honestly just released when Kevin put a pic of it up! I don't even have film for it yet! Calls are in and things are rolling thou!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Oregon HG said:


> Reaper Buck was honestly just released when Kevin put a pic of it up! I don't even have film for it yet! Calls are in and things are rolling thou!


The film's not coming from China is it? I have heard that sometimes it can cause MAJOR delays when waiting on film from there. That's just what I heard though.


----------



## op27

Why were skulls offensive to people, I must have missed that one. I have a few bear ones displayed in the livingroom.


----------



## Oregon HG

jbsoonerfan said:


> The film's not coming from China is it? I have heard that sometimes it can cause MAJOR delays when waiting on film from there. That's just what I heard though.


ALL films come out of Asia! I have not heard yet on expectations on when it will hit the US shores! They might already be in process of making it or they might just now be getting the JPG. It takes 6-8 weeks for a film to be made from start to finish, just not sure were they are in that phase yet!


----------



## 3D Slinger

How long does it take to get a invoice? Placed order yesterday haven`t heard anything yet.


----------



## cordini

Check your PayPal account for the invoice....


----------



## Twsted

John 501 said:


> There is no need to shoot one first! Order one and you will like it there is no doubt! Kevin designs a great bow. I found out when i ordered my SR71 and Infinity.


I won't buy anything without a test drive/run and still curious where these 10 dealers are going to be located!
I am interested enough to make a long drive but, I am a little far from Idaho!


----------



## Scottie/PA

Twsted said:


> I won't buy anything without a test drive/run and still curious where these 10 dealers are going to be located!
> I am interested enough to make a long drive but, I am a little far from Idaho!


He said up to 10 dealers. Doesn't mean there will be 10.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It is the same Predator.


I got the impression from Mike that it was a different version....Glad to hear it's the same!!


----------



## Dylanl

While I dont mind some of the camos there are others I like more so I was wondering if like most other companies does dipping the bow in a different camo void the warranty?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dylanl said:


> While I dont mind some of the camos there are others I like more so I was wondering if like most other companies does dipping the bow in a different camo void the warranty?


No, unless you dip the cams and mods, then it will void the warranty.


----------



## Karbon

pssssst!

G1. Go old school cool, well it's a re-vamped old school pattern than ROCKS.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, unless you dip the cams and mods, then it will void the warranty.


What about a T H I C K powder coat?
Just Kidding.

I still think I have a set of mirror blue rev cams that are a "little shallow" in the groove-ular areas.:angry:


----------



## Mathias

John 501 said:


> There is no need to shoot one first! Order one and you will like it there is no doubt!


Can't say I agree with that reasoning  And if he doesn't, sell it at a loss?


----------



## peregrine82

cordini said:


> Check your PayPal account for the invoice....


 My order was verified by Kate but no paypal invoice yet.


----------



## 3D Slinger

Nothing in paypal?Just wanted to make sure they got my order!


----------



## *ProLine*

I just have to share,

I've been talking with Kevin a good amount. He amazes me on how passionate he is about his designs.. his archery career, everything.. just blows me away.

It's pretty cool


----------



## South Man

Twsted said:


> I won't buy anything without a test drive/run and still curious where these 10 dealers are going to be located!
> I am interested enough to make a long drive but, I am a little far from Idaho!


Agreed!


----------



## captainron62

*ProLine* said:


> I just have to share,
> 
> I've been talking with Kevin a good amount. He amazes me on how passionate he is about his designs.. his archery career, everything.. just blows me away.
> 
> It's pretty cool


Yeah, thats why I laugh when some of these jokers ask what were gonna do in a year when he moves on again. I think its pretty obvious he committed to this company for a good long while.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

What the???????
I have been out of the loop for quite sometime now & K & K Archery is born! Good luck to you Kevin & Kate. I wish you the very best!
TAT


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Ray,

Where have you been? 

Are do we want to know? Were you a spy and had to go dark like Jack Bauer had to all the time?


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> Reaper Buck was honestly just released when Kevin put a pic of it up! I don't even have film for it yet! Calls are in and things are rolling *thou*!


Is that Shakespear Mike?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The dealers we have as of now are in alphabetical order:

1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA


Sorry but Kate told me I was wrong, she set up a couple of Foreign dealers, we don't want to be prejudice against foreigners!!

We are limiting the number as you know. We probably won't even have ten for 2011.

I don't think it would be fair to have many more, they wouldn't get to sell many before we run out.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Ray,
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> Are do we want to know? Were you a spy and had to go dark like Jack Bauer had to all the time?


Been working my butt off. I'm back to my old physical & dirty job doing exterior stucco plaster & working everywhere except close to home!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Glad you are back working, and glad to see you here.


----------



## StrictBaptist

ToughAntlerTees said:


> What the???????
> I have been out of the loop for quite sometime now & K & K Archery is born! Good luck to you Kevin & Kate. I wish you the very best!
> TAT


TAT! whats up man? so how about some K&K Avatars for us now


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I can do some killer avatars. Kevin is the avatar you have the K & K logo?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Yes it is.


----------



## Rockhopper

these bows seem to be selling like hotcakes. why limit to 1500 if everyone is preordering. why not produce enough to at least fill orders assuming you get all 1500 sold out? seems like they will all be darn near sold before they will even be available. :confused3:


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Rockhopper said:


> these bows seem to be selling like hotcakes. why limit to 1500 if everyone is preordering. why not produce enough to at least fill orders assuming you get all 1500 sold out? seems like they will all be darn near sold before they will even be available. :confused3:


He stated early on that he didn't want things to get to big to fast; to the point where thier orders are not being filled in what seems like a reasonable amount of time. I personally like the smaller number; seems like the quality will be better. Your not just pushing bows out as fast as you can but they are actually up to the owners of the company's standards before they leave the factory or wherever. Plus it gives them that kind of custom order feel; many different camo patterns, can order it tuned straight from the company, transferable warranty, whats not to love. And to think two years ago I had no idea what a KS bow was, now I'm kinda wondering what a Mathews is. Guess I need to go read a hunting mag and see the 4 pg spread about whatever their new bow will be.

-Chuck


----------



## Artemiz

I'm sure it takes time for Kevin to personally make sure each bow is setup correctly so limiting to 1500 should keep delivery times within a reasonable time frame. It pains me though that I probably won't be able to afford one before they are all sold.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Artemiz said:


> I'm sure it takes time for Kevin to personally make sure each bow is setup correctly so limiting to 1500 should keep delivery times within a reasonable time frame. It pains me though that I probably won't be able to afford one before they are all sold.


I'm glad I just re-uped for another six and my bonus should be in anyday. Otherwise I was gonna be a black market organ donor to get one.

-Chuck


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Military discount? j/k :behindsof

-Chuck


----------



## jdduffy

Rockhopper said:


> these bows seem to be selling like hotcakes. why limit to 1500 if everyone is preordering. why not produce enough to at least fill orders assuming you get all 1500 sold out? seems like they will all be darn near sold before they will even be available. :confused3:


1500 bows don't seem like enough to make much profit for a company after buying all the stock and paying all the vendors.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

jdduffy said:


> 1500 bows don't seem like enough to make much profit for a company after buying all the stock and paying all the vendors.


Even if they make only gross $200 from each bow that is $300,000. That's good profit for a start up company.


----------



## golfernash

Will the bows be available with 55/65# limbs or just 50-60# and 60-70#?


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I got a feeling more than 1500 get made.


----------



## Hogwild in KY

1vabwhntr said:


> I got a feeling more than 1500 get made.


yeah me 2


----------



## peregrine82

I realize this is a bit premature. I have an all black Vindicator ordered. Will these have a stock string colour or will there be colour options available through the harness maker?


----------



## 12 rings only

jdduffy said:


> 1500 bows don't seem like enough to make much profit for a company after buying all the stock and paying all the vendors.





IrkedCitizen said:


> Even if they make only gross $200 from each bow that is $300,000. That's good profit for a start up company.



You have to look at how much K&K invested before startup and this insures more great ideas from Kevin make it to the buyer!!





golfernash said:


> Will the bows be available with 55/65# limbs or just 50-60# and 60-70#?



I think they will be offered in the 55/65 but not 100% on this.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The dealers we have as of now are in alphabetical order:
> 
> 1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
> 2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
> 3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA
> 
> 
> Sorry but Kate told me I was wrong, she set up a couple of Foreign dealers, we don't want to be prejudice against foreigners!!
> 
> We are limiting the number as you know. We probably won't even have ten for 2011.
> 
> I don't think it would be fair to have many more, they wouldn't get to sell many before we run out.


Kevin you forgot one

waiting for call 810-630-8050


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Well, are there any left?


----------



## 2xR

My order for a GC Late Season has been in for a week already - what are you all waiting for???


----------



## Oregon HG

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Well, are there any left?


2 days ago he said 480 something have already been pre-ordered!


----------



## thelefty41

Kevin,
Let's just say that all 1500 orders are filled and shipped out in a timely manner this coming year. Would you consider taking some additional orders if you feel they can be filled without imposing too much on your R&D and prep for your 2012 models? I know that there are some people including myself that are not ready to order a new bow right now, but by next summer they will be and by then your 2011 models will be sold out. This is a ? that I am sure many people will have.


----------



## cerec_cat

when do we get to argue about the string color selection? j/k


----------



## Trailhuntin1

I've sent two emails to order with no reply yet.
heres what i want , 70# 30" Vengeance, speed mods. Havent decided on camo yet.


----------



## waterfowler24

Trailhuntin1 it took me two full days after my order to get an invoice.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Military discount? j/k :behindsof
> 
> We will offer a military discount, to any ex or current military. I can't tell you how much right now, I forgot what we decided, I will ask my lovely wife.
> 
> -Chuck





golfernash said:


> Will the bows be available with 55/65# limbs or just 50-60# and 60-70#?


Yes, 55-65 is available.



1vabwhntr said:


> I got a feeling more than 1500 get made.


Your feeling would be WRONG. 1500 is all except for Kate and I will make a couple for ourselves. But none to be sold past 1500.



peregrine82 said:


> I realize this is a bit premature. I have an all black Vindicator ordered. Will these have a stock string colour or will there be colour options available through the harness maker?


That is an option we are looking at, the problem with too many options is the time delay on shipping and the extra cost.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Well, are there any left?


Yes there are, I kinda figured orders would slow down after the initial rush, once I post a picture of the bows, and get a few out for reviews, they will pick up again.


----------



## DOAGuide

I do believe there is a military discount. Kevin and Kate are two of the most patriotic people I know. Awesome folks who appreciate military service. ROCK ON!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

*Ummm Dang*

I would love to see a bow. Just something I have to do before dropping some cash. Oh, and yes im affraid if I do decide to get one which im sure I'll want one as usual.. There has been *30,000* hits on this topic! So yeah my chances are dropping fast.. I know Kevin and Kate are both wanting to show the bow off to someone sooo bad, its just eating you guys up inside. So before KArbon talks you into it go ahead and Pm me a pic when you have time. It will make you feel so much better..


----------



## Scottie/PA

Aggieland said:


> I would love to see a bow. Just something I have to do before dropping some cash. Oh, and yes im affraid if I do decide to get one which im sure I'll want one as usual.. There has been *30,000* hits on this topic! So yeah my chances are dropping fast.. I know Kevin and Kate are both wanting to show the bow off to someone sooo bad, its just eating you guys up inside. So before KArbon talks you into it go ahead and Pm me a pic when you have time. It will make you feel so much better..


Come on Aggie, just order. You know you want one.


----------



## Atchison

Can someone tell me when photos will be available?


----------



## Aggieland

Scottie/PA said:


> Come on Aggie, just order. You know you want one.


I know they will be amazing bows. And probably better than anything Kevin has released yet, which is usually the bet on the market IMO.. But right now even though the speed is lower im liking the Carbon Element.. Time will tell..


----------



## mathews kid

XForce Girl said:


> :zip::icon_1_lol:
> 
> I'll have to just wait and see on this one.


lol,its so funny cause its more than likely true!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Will they come with a hat? lol


----------



## houndhamrick

Super pumped about the Vindicator. Specs are perfect and the Reaper Buck camo is awsome:thumbs_up


----------



## peregrine82

Don't know if you can answer this now, are the K&K limbs same as the limbs on my SA bows?


----------



## IndyMcDan

peregrine82 said:


> Don't know if you can answer this now, are the K&K limbs same as the limbs on my SA bows?


 This is a good question. Will the limbs be similar, if not the same, construction? I know the nature of the Strother limbs have been top secret. We are not trying to ask for proprietary info, just what you can tell us. Wil they be coming from the same supplier as the Strother limbs?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

peregrine82 said:


> Don't know if you can answer this now, are the K&K limbs same as the limbs on my SA bows?


The limbs will be the same design...I am making sure to stay away from the patent PSE was just issued for the angle and bend of a limb. As per the contract I have ALL rights to the design...so no comments about can I legally make them the same.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Aggieland said:


> I know they will be amazing bows. And probably better than anything Kevin has released yet, which is usually the bet on the market IMO.. But right now even though the speed is lower im liking the Carbon Element.. Time will tell..


This has to be an impostor, the AGGIELAND I know only post about ALL the speed he can get!!!LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This has to be an impostor, the AGGIELAND I know only post about ALL the speed he can get!!!LOL


 I agree Kevin. Imposter all the way


----------



## bro.betterley

wow thats a nice discount!


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


172th Signal Company, Heidelberg Germany 1983-1985 :thumb:


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


Way to go!!!!


----------



## tiner64

Kevin... what color will the cams & limb pockets be ??? in black only or another option offered also ???


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


Active duty AF; stationed in Charleston SC right now. Do I need to send a copy of my ID.

-Chuck


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tiner64 said:


> Kevin... what color will the cams & limb pockets be ??? in black only or another option offered also ???


A question I can't answer yet. We are looking at several colors for this.

We want them to look good with any camo or finish you choose.

We will decide sometime very soon.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Active duty AF; stationed in Charleston SC right now. Do I need to send a copy of my ID.
> 
> -Chuck


No, send me the actual ID, this way I can get onto the base.....J/K

Yes a copy is fine. 

I see you like the show "Dexter" also.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


Awesome... USMC 2001-2005 here.... 10 percent is a great discount. How do we go bout getting this discount when it comes time?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Koontzy said:


> Awesome... USMC 2001-2005 here.... 10 percent is a great discount. How do we go bout getting this discount when it comes time?


First thing is, you call Obama to make sure we will have a military next year.....oh wrong forum!!!!! LOL

We just need a copy of your ID card.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Active duty AF; stationed in Charleston SC right now. Do I need to send a copy of my ID.
> 
> -Chuck


 Hey I am in charleston a lot man. I was stationed at the NWS in goose creek whil I was in the marines. We need to get together sometime. I live only 1 hour from there now.


----------



## 2xR

bowtech dually said:


> Let me put this one up again. Its God's Country Late Season. Its an open pattern much like Predator only with modern high detail realism. The great thing is K and K Archery has the chance to go with a less known camo pattern on this limited run as most likely all bows we be sold to AT members and there friends. A larger manufacturer probably has to go with a more known pattern that is familiar to the masses even though it may not look as good.


Love the GC Late. Orange and Silver strings will look sweet on my Vengeance!!!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Koontzy said:


> Hey I am in charleston a lot man. I was stationed at the NWS in goose creek whil I was in the marines. We need to get together sometime. I live only 1 hour from there now.


Lets do it bud. Just give me a shout 410-463-3303.

-Chuck


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, send me the actual ID, this way I can get onto the base.....J/K
> 
> Yes a copy is fine.
> 
> I see you like the show "Dexter" also.


Yes I do love me some Dexter. Word I'll get ya a brand spanking new ID ASAP. Not much on base anyways; just depression and work.

-Chuck


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin Strother1 said:


> First thing is, you call Obama to make sure we will have a military next year.....oh wrong forum!!!!! LOL
> 
> We just need a copy of your ID card.


 Would my DD214 work? Its my discharge papers, since former military don't have any ids anymore, unless they retire


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


As if this wasn't the case already - you have a customer for life now Kevin. Way to go!


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> First thing is, you call Obama to make sure we will have a military next year.....oh wrong forum!!!!! LOL
> 
> We just need a copy of your ID card.


It's comments like these that make me feel better about supporting your company. Lol.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Koontzy said:


> Would my DD214 work? Its my discharge papers, since former military don't have any ids anymore, unless they retire


That will work fine.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes there are, I kinda figured orders would slow down after the initial rush, once I post a picture of the bows, and get a few out for reviews, they will pick up again.


I like the sound of THAT.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Here ya go Kevin!


----------



## StrictBaptist

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here ya go Kevin!


Hey wheres mine at???


----------



## peregrine82

Does Canadian military count Kevin, LOL. Navy for 5 years. LEO for 33.


----------



## StrictBaptist

peregrine82 said:


> Does Canadian military count Kevin, LOL. Navy for 5 years. LEO for 33.


Canadian Navy? You mean this one?











J/K bro


----------



## Grand River Zip

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We offer a 10% discount to ex and current Military.


 Kevin, I am on the front lines in a public high school everyday. Will my staff school id work? :tongue:  Dan


----------



## sliverpicker

Does Canada ever count?...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Have had several people ask if the Stingray Stabilizers will be offered in the camo we are offering. 

The answer is yes, the stabilizers will be available in every camo option we have.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Have had several people ask if the Stingray Stabilizers will be offered in the camo we are offering.
> 
> The answer is yes, the stabilizers will be available in every camo option we have.


Sweet.......Gonna be a good year next year, I can feel it!


----------



## drockw

That is great Kevin and Kate!!!! Excellent choice supporting the people who chose to defend our nation! 

Also good marketing, but more so a great opportunity for all! 

I keep coming back to this thread lol. Something interesting about the whole thing to me. Not sure if it's the cult following or what haha. 

Anyways, way to go K&K. Great choice in helping out the vets!


----------



## cordini

Definately gonna have to get the Stingray Stab in matching Predator for my Vengeance.....Pretty sure it will be the adjustable weight 10" model.


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> Definately gonna have to get the Stingray Stab in matching Predator for my Vengeance.....Pretty sure it will be the adjustable weight 10" model.


You will not be disappointed! I was shocked at how well the 8" adjustable worked on both my SR and Infinity. It also worked great on some "other" manufacturers bows I had this year - yes Karbon and I share the sickness. I tried 6 different stabs this year from most of the big names and I'm shooting the Stingray this year!


----------



## cordini

2xR said:


> You will not be disappointed! I was shocked at how well the 8" adjustable worked on both my SR and Infinity. It also worked great on some "other" manufacturers bows I had this year - yes Karbon and I share the sickness. I tried 6 different stabs this year from most of the big names and I'm shooting the Stingray this year!


Good to hear....I should just order the 8" right now for my SR to see if I really need the 10" model.....Do you use a quiver that stays on when you shoot?


----------



## houndhamrick

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Have had several people ask if the Stingray Stabilizers will be offered in the camo we are offering.
> 
> The answer is yes, the stabilizers will be available in every camo option we have.


How do we go about ordering stabilizer in camo option? update order like we did with camo option? I want one in Reaper Buck


----------



## houndhamrick

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here ya go Kevin!


How do you make these?


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> Good to hear....I should just order the 8" right now for my SR to see if I really need the 10" model.....Do you use a quiver that stays on when you shoot?


That is what I suggest - I can't imagine needing a 10" but I don't shoot at a lot of foam either... I do use a Tree-Limb premium mounted to my bow. I like how the Carbon Hoyt bow this year is off-setting the stab mount to compensate for the bow mounted accessories - nice touch, wonder if it works???


----------



## Karbon

Hoyt Schmoit...I still don't know what was so good about the matrix:dontknow:. Been there , done that...I do like the offest mount idea this year though.


----------



## peregrine82

sliverpicker said:


> Does Canada ever count?...



I took Koontzy's comment as the joke it was intended to be. All I would ask of you is to watch this video and then ask if Canada counts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1R8qLAmkLU


----------



## sliverpicker

hey Karbon, when a bow is tuned it shoots better...:bartstush:


----------



## sliverpicker

peregrine82 said:


> I took Koontzy's comment as the joke it was intended to be. All I would ask of you is to watch this video and then ask if Canada counts.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1R8qLAmkLU


I was kidding, Canada has world class fighting men and women. I think a Canadian still has the record of the longest Sniper kill...


----------



## houndhamrick

This forum is going to be huge by the time the bow hits are doors...


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Hoyt Schmoit...I still don't know what was so good about the matrix:dontknow:. Been there , done that...I do like the offest mount idea this year though.


LOL - I love you my short stumpy armed brother. Everyone knows ANYTHING made from Carbon Fiber is AWESOME! To bad the rest of the bow is 'chit...


----------



## sliverpicker

I was so impressed with the Carbon Matrix that Karbon sold to a guy out here. I ordered an Element. That was of course after Tuskbuster tuned it right, nice bow...Course have a vengeance on order, and...


----------



## 2xR

Anyone try putting Spiral cams (I think those are the fast Hoyt cams) on a Matrix or Element yet - now that I would have to buy and try!!!

BTW sliver - it is "time to buzz THE tower", not A tower.


----------



## Karbon

sliverpicker said:


> hey Karbon, when a bow is tuned it shoots better...:bartstush:


I had the second Matrix (#70er) tuned to perfection unlike the 60# bow I also had which was 1/2 or more out, but I was waiting on my limb attachments for my Xpress Pro.. (We were looking for a draw weight, and selecting the one we wanted).

Even timed, and shooting bullets...I'm still not impressed with the CM. It's nice...not SUPER.


----------



## Scottie/PA

sliverpicker said:


> I was so impressed with the Carbon Matrix that Karbon sold to a guy out here. I ordered an Element. That was of course after Tuskbuster tuned it right, nice bow...Course have a vengeance on order, and...


What is Karbon doing with a Hoyt? Don't believe I sell those.ukey:


----------



## 2xR

Scottie/PA said:


> What is Karbon doing with a Hoyt? Don't believe I sell those.ukey:


Scottie Dude - Steve is a bow ho, he needed a fix and you couldn't hook him up so he found new pimp - lol :mg::zip:


----------



## Scottie/PA

2xR said:


> Scottie Dude - Steve is a bow ho, he needed a fix and you couldn't hook him up so he found new pimp - lol :mg::zip:


I know, I know. I was just kidding. Sounds like that Hoyt bow pimp can't tune a bow.


----------



## tuskbuster

Scottie/PA said:


> What is Karbon doing with a Hoyt? Don't believe I sell those.ukey:


Must have run out of frequent flyer miles. lol


----------



## Karbon

Scottie/PA said:


> What is Karbon doing with a Hoyt? Don't believe I sell those.ukey:


ONE LAST TIME...LOL.


I was looking for a Matrix for a family member…not me. We brought 60# and 70# bows in. Check how the weight difference was…and pick which one he needed. Then sold the other, and when my limb adapters cam in, we tuned and have the Matrix shooting well 65#, 29 inch and there are BULLET holes everywhere.


----------



## Karbon

tuskbuster said:


> Must have run out of frequent flyer miles. lol


I headed back to our CO head quarters in a few weeks too.
Scott better have beer this time.


----------



## 2xR

Scottie/PA said:


> I know, I know. I was just kidding. Sounds like that Hoyt bow pimp can't tune a bow.


If he doesn't work at SH Archery I presume not!!!


----------



## sliverpicker

2xR said:


> Anyone try putting Spiral cams (I think those are the fast Hoyt cams) on a Matrix or Element yet - now that I would have to buy and try!!!
> 
> BTW sliver - it is "time to buzz THE tower", not A tower.


I need to watch it again. I thought it was THE also but googling it came up A tower...


----------



## 2xR

Just watched it again - and it is THE. Glad to find another jet jockey fanatic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCcMxb72TeY


----------



## Karbon

Hockey....uke:


----------



## RIPelk

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes there are, I kinda figured orders would slow down after the initial rush, once I post a picture of the bows, and get a few out for reviews, they will pick up again.


Go ahead and send me mine for review then I will post pics for everyone! Remember you said I was gonna test a vengeance.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Karbon said:


> I headed back to our CO head quarters in a few weeks too.


What is your CO headquarters?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

5MilesBack said:


> What is your CO headquarters?


I was curious of the same thing.


----------



## Karbon

The company I work for.
MinusNine Technologies (nanotech coatings and adhesives)

When I'm out there, I make the trip over every so often to that little garden spot, Chicora.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> The company I work for.
> MinusNine Technologies (nanotech coatings and adhesives)
> 
> When I'm out there, I make the trip over every so often to that little garden spot, Chicora.


I need to get a job working with you Karbon, as much money as you have!! Lol


----------



## cerec_cat

Have you ever heard of Bostick adhesives?


----------



## sliverpicker

2xR said:


> Just watched it again - and it is THE. Glad to find another jet jockey fanatic...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCcMxb72TeY


Thanks, I have corrected my sig...


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> The company I work for.
> MinusNine Technologies (nanotech coatings and adhesives)
> 
> When I'm out there, I make the trip over every so often to that little garden spot, Chicora.


Is there any Relation with Nanochem out on Elkhart, IN????


----------



## 2xR

sliverpicker said:


> Thanks, I have corrected my sig...


Now we can get back to harassing Kevin for pics and more info!!!


----------



## hockeyref

pharmdbamafan said:


> I know it is extremely petty, but I won't be sending an extra $45 to go doveless......and I don't like black.


How about getting it in black and spending $12 on a couple cans of KRYLON (not really anything in nature is all black except maybe for a snake or two)? The pattern really doesn't matter that much in practical purposes.. hold a bow up in the woods and if it is colored in shades of brown, green, and tan then it'll look like a tree limb or a stick.... or just nothing but a shadow. The fancy patterns are make to please our vanity... just like the "forest wallpaper" that passes for camo clothing these days. Remember that camo is designed to break up your shape - and a properly shaded G-Suit will do this the best if you are not in an enclosed blind... All of these highly intricate patters will blend into one solid shade at a distance.


----------



## houndhamrick

next update?


----------



## Karbon

I wish the $$$ was Reno big. 
I just have to carefully swing and filp bows here and there.


I have heard of Bostick, we have some products that compete, they do a little different than us.
No relation to Nanochem...

We make mostly UV/EB Coatings and Adhesives for packaging/labels, bag stock (dog food/soil) as well as some industrial and pipe/tube.


----------



## StrictBaptist

2xR said:


> Now we can get back to harassing Kevin for pics and more info!!!


Agreed, it cant be too much longer before Kevin gives us a teaser pic or something


----------



## Twsted

Koontzy said:


> Agreed, it cant be too much longer before Kevin gives us a teaser pic or something


I'd still be interested in who or where the dealers are......need to test drive/shoot one of these before I decide which bow I will be shooting next year!
Quite happy with a Vanquish right now!


----------



## bginvestor

This quote* might *suggest a heavier preload limb than the SA, but not as much as the PSE's. We'll see.. :confused3:




Kevin Strother1 said:


> The limbs will be the same design...I am making sure to stay away from the patent PSE was just issued for the angle and bend of a limb. As per the contract I have ALL rights to the design...so no comments about can I legally make them the same.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Twsted said:


> I'd still be interested in who or where the dealers are......need to test drive/shoot one of these before I decide which bow I will be shooting next year!
> Quite happy with a Vanquish right now!


These are the only dealers right now!!!

1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA


----------



## ChaseK

Scottie/PA said:


> These are the only dealers right now!!!
> 
> 1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
> 2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
> 3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA


If these guys are sellin them they gotta be good! Haha

Now y'all don't go buying up all of them before I get a chance to put my order in!


----------



## realmfg

bginvestor said:


> This quote* might *suggest a heavier preload limb than the SA, but not as much as the PSE's. We'll see.. :confused3:


I've been thinking the same since that post


----------



## arodpdt117

we should probably think about starting a group called "Strothers Brothers" or something...just sayin  ha ha ha...off to Grand Junction to chase some elk and mulies...wish me luck everyone have a good weekend


----------



## Twsted

Scottie/PA said:


> These are the only dealers right now!!!
> 
> 1) Archery Sports in California aka Tuskbuster
> 2) John's Custom Archery in Virginia aka Breathn
> 3) SH Archery in Pennsylvania aka Scottie/PA


Thanks Scottie:thumbs_up
Hopefully someone within a couple hundred miles of St. Louis soon!


----------



## Superfly

Man am I itching to see what Kevin has up his sleeve. I am also itching for KARBON to decide he needs a different film on his bow after getting his first K&K dipped. Whatya say Karbon, want to pre-arrange a sale. I need the step brother to your/my Infinity in Infinity. :tongue:

If these are smoother and faster than the Infinity, I am gong to be truly amazed. I just did not think it was possible. I have tried alot of bows and hands down the Infinity is the all-around best I have personally found for me.


----------



## 5MilesBack

bginvestor said:


> This quote* might *suggest a heavier preload limb than the SA, but not as much as the PSE's. We'll see.. :confused3:


Just so they aren't as *ugly* as the PSE's.:thumbs_do

If they are, I might have to change my camo choice to "vomit".


----------



## brokenlittleman

5MilesBack said:


> Just so they aren't as *ugly* as the PSE's.:thumbs_do
> 
> If they are, I might have to change my camo choice to "vomit".


I agree. Not a fan of the heavily preloaded limbs.


----------



## bro.betterley

Why is this thread on page 4


----------



## rocket75

K and K archery ttt


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> I agree. Not a fan of the heavily preloaded limbs.


The limbs aren't heavily pre loaded.

This is just a FYI to the several post in regards to people thinking they are.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, Can we please have an update on the amount of each bow that has been ordered?


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The limbs aren't heavily pre loaded.
> 
> This is just a FYI to the several post in regards to people thinking they are.


Thanks for the info Kevin. That would have been the one thing to turn me off about the bows. Can't wait to see a pic.


----------



## jfuller17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The limbs aren't heavily pre loaded.
> 
> This is just a FYI to the several post in regards to people thinking they are.


Awsome! I am glad to hear that!


----------



## elkman6x6

What tear were you getting off the 60# that "woudn't tune"?



Karbon said:


> ONE LAST TIME...LOL.
> 
> 
> I was looking for a Matrix for a family member…not me. We brought 60# and 70# bows in. Check how the weight difference was…and pick which one he needed. Then sold the other, and when my limb adapters cam in, we tuned and have the Matrix shooting well 65#, 29 inch and there are BULLET holes everywhere.


----------



## Masterkiller

In case I missed it, has there been a decsion on strings?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Masterkiller said:


> In case I missed it, has there been a decsion on strings?


Deciding between the following:

Proline Strings

Wicked 1 Strings

Stone Mountain Dakota Strings

America's Best Strings


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Deciding between the following:
> 
> Proline Strings
> 
> Wicked 1 Strings
> 
> Stone Mountain Dakota Strings
> 
> America's Best Strings


I really like those top 2 choices.


----------



## houndhamrick

iv only heard of the top 2 choices. To be honest, i dont have a clue on what string is better then the other


----------



## kicker338

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Deciding between the following:
> 
> Proline Strings
> 
> Wicked 1 Strings
> 
> Stone Mountain Dakota Strings
> 
> America's Best Strings


I'm voting for Wicked 1 Strings besides a great string Joe is wanting to leave So. Calif. and with a little arm twisting maybe we can get him here to North Id. I would love to see the look on his face the first time he tangled with a big bull elk


----------



## StrictBaptist

The top 2 will both make excellent choices


----------



## tmoran

I vote America's Best. Zero stretch and peep rotation. As a supplier to PSE i'm sure they wouldn't be the long pole in the tent in terms of material delivery.


----------



## rocket75

Being there is only going to be 1500 bows I think kevin should just make the strings and kate could paint each one with her own rendition of GC. Then they would truly be limited edition. :wink:


----------



## jonj480

I vote for Wicked 1. Joe really makes some awesome strings!


----------



## Twsted

Thanks for keeping us up to date Kevin:thumbs_up
Can you tell us who will be doing the finishes on the bows and will the finish be included as part of the warranty?
Seems to be an awful lot of issues with bow finish no matter who the manufacturer is!:awkward:


----------



## kwilde

Americas best didnt last 20 shots on my PSE Omen before serving separated severly, factory replaced them 2 in the first 50 arrows then I replaced them with aftermarkets and problem solved.


----------



## *ProLine*

I have an unbiased vote for ProLine BowStrings  Lol

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Sodhunter

Sorry if I missed it, but any chance of a stabilizer and quiver with the early GC camo in a package? I want the "First Edition Artist's Choice Ready to Rock" version please. Complete with silencers etc. Collectors item!  I love the early God's Country camo, but can I get quivers and stabs that match no problem? Have not looked yet just wondering. Either way my email order is in, just waiting for a purchase invoice!


----------



## JHM

I agree with Sodhunter. A quality quiver and stabilizer dipped in GC camo by the same dipper would be awesome. A nice neat setup.


----------



## TTNuge

The Stingray Stabs will be available with matching camo patterns, that has been confirmed. No word on quivers yet though.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I vote Pro line out of those choices. 

I also vote for another 7.5 to 7.75 brace on a K and K for 2012


----------



## Sodhunter

Wow! Just speed read the entire thread! Worried if I have to have a Pay Pal account set up to get my order confirmation? Sounds like I am lucky to be getting my favorite choice of camo after all the CC (Camo Controversy). Offering more choices than MOST the way it looks to me yet people going crazy because they have to pay $45 for CUSTOM camo as opposed to artist's choice. FYI, I am willing to pay $45 over retail for my stab and quiver matched to my LIMITED EDITION bow! Thread even went religious and came back to a good post, unusual. Karbon was one one of my favorite posters and it turns out he is going to hell?!?! That sucks! I do not believe anyone that knows bluegill is #1 and walleye is #2 as far as best eating fish of all time can be going to hell! That tells me he is wise enough to "see the light" soon!  Wonder if he will "mess up" his collector's edition original and redip it? HAHAHA! Sorry for adding to a long thread, but want to keep it up front so I can watch for updates! Something tells me Kevin will make whatever he feeels like making as long as Kate approves! Sounds like my house!


----------



## StrictBaptist

Sodhunter said:


> Wow! Just speed read the entire thread! Worried if I have to have a Pay Pal account set up to get my order confirmation? Sounds like I am lucky to be getting my favorite choice of camo after all the CC (Camo Controversy). Offering more choices than MOST the way it looks to me yet people going crazy because they have to pay $45 for CUSTOM camo as opposed to artist's choice. FYI, I am willing to pay $45 over retail for my stab and quiver matched to my LIMITED EDITION bow! Thread even went religious and came back to a good post, unusual. Karbon was one one of my favorite posters and it turns out he is going to hell?!?! That sucks! I do not believe anyone that knows bluegill is #1 and walleye is #2 as far as best eating fish of all time can be going to hell! That tells me he is wise enough to "see the light" soon!  Wonder if he will "mess up" his collector's edition original and redip it? HAHAHA! Sorry for adding to a long thread, but want to keep it up front so I can watch for updates! Something tells me Kevin will make whatever he feeels like making as long as Kate approves! Sounds like my house!


i got my paypal confirmation in my email...Matter of fact it is still there...gotta pay it this friday

Others said it is in their paypal account;...


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin,

Are you going with standard black? or have a color combo in mind?

If not then I recommend Black and Blue:wink:


----------



## solocam newb

If I decide to buy one of your bows can you get your smoking hot wife to pose with it...... and send me a poster jk Kevin


----------



## StrictBaptist

solocam newb said:


> If I decide to buy one of your bows can you get your smoking hot wife to pose with it...... and send me a poster jk Kevin


LOL..... man have you seen Kevins Arms. Better watch what ya say bout his wifey:teeth:

Now that you mention it, I dont even know what Kate looks like...


----------



## solocam newb

Koontzy said:


> LOL..... man have you seen Kevins Arms. Better watch what ya say bout his wifey:teeth:
> 
> Now that you mention it, I dont even know what Kate looks like...


 If I were Kevin I would be VERY proud of my bows and wife, havent seen how big his arms are though LOL


----------



## jfuller17

I dont like americas best at all. Had lots of issues with them.


----------



## bginvestor

Proline strings are my vote. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Koontzy said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Are you going with standard black? or have a color combo in mind?
> 
> If not then I recommend Black and Blue:wink:


We will have a two color harness, it can't be blue/black, that was/is G5 colors, I like for the harness to flow with the camo no stick out from it. Haven't chosen the final colors yet.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*ProLine* said:


> I have an unbiased vote for ProLine BowStrings  Lol
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Ok...now I must vote for myself....lol


----------



## cordini

I'm voting for either Black & White or Camo 452X......


----------



## woodsman78

I have shot 3 of the 4 strings presented wicked one being the only one I haven't shot. The other three did not impress me at all went back to winners choice or vapor trail each time, so out of the 4 if I would give wicked one a try Later Clyde


----------



## bphillips

ive been debating on what color wicked1 strings i was gonna order anyway haha.. no need for me to vote, im sure ill change the colors no matter what string maker is chosen


----------



## houndhamrick

Im going with the majority( think thats how you spell it) on this one.


----------



## masterchef

I have never used any of the string makers listed but based off of eagerness, I would say pro line.


----------



## peregrine82

I have not shot any of the harness makers that made it to the final cut. My last several sets were made by Stage one and I am very impressed by those. If I am not happy with what arrives on my Vindicator I will swap them out. Strings are no biggie for me, don't like them, change them.


----------



## bowtech dually

How about gray or tan /burnt orange for the harness. Most patterns have a fall leaf color and brown or gray in the background ?
This is great!! I know it has been asked a thousand times but any chance there will be a photo available in the upcoming week or so ?


----------



## jfuller17

I usually swap all my strings out to the Vapor Trail VTX material anyway. That material dosent seem to "fuzz" up as bad and I hate whenmy string fuzzes up. I wax them every other time I shoot them as well and even so the other strings I have tried still fuzz. I know its just cosmetic, but I am picky. LOL


----------



## bginvestor

For some folks, they automatically switch out strings because the quality is sub-par on a new bow. Wouldn't it be nice to get a fantastic set of strings the first time and save a few bucks?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

bginvestor said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to get a fantastic set of strings the first time and save a few bucks?


I did on both my Strother bows. Crackers made them and they are in like new condition to this day! Very happy with those "factory" strings! 
I know I dont want to spend good money on a bow and have to buy new strings and cables, bs on that!


----------



## ChaseK

Proline! 

I say green/grey/black. That'd match pretty well with the lighter GC camo.


----------



## LockStock&Arrow

I have put my ProLine Strings through hell over the last year and a half. Heat, rain freezing weather, dust/dirt, snow, and a long winter league on top of normal backyard shooting. Not a single fray or sign that they have even left my house. No stretch or rotation. I vote ProLine Strings without a doubt because either way that is what I will be taking into the woods with me next season on my Vengeance.

LSA


----------



## eflanders

I just ordered a set of Wicked 1 strings for the first time so I will see how they are now. I too do not like fuzzy strings. I have had very good results from Vaportrail & Proline. Winners Choice, Stone Mountain, Dakota and H&M didn't impress me.


----------



## *ProLine*

LockStock&Arrow said:


> I have put my ProLine Strings through hell over the last year and a half. Heat, rain freezing weather, dust/dirt, snow, and a long winter league on top of normal backyard shooting. Not a single fray or sign that they have even left my house. No stretch or rotation. I vote ProLine Strings without a doubt because either way that is what I will be taking into the woods with me next season on my Vengeance.
> 
> LSA


Wow,
Comments like this are what make what we do here, well worth the stress of owning your own business 
Thank you for all the support everyone.

As far as colors, I'm like Kevin, I like a set that go into the camo of a bow. Just settles into it. Which would look killer on black bows too though... tan, brown, speck white, speck tan, etc.. those type colors.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## houndhamrick

Iv heard lots of good things about Proline strings


----------



## hypochiro

Will the strings match the different camo choices? for example something lighter(tan brown white) for the GC late season and something with black for the reaper buck


----------



## Kevin Strother1

You guys are gonna have Kate ready to kill me!!!

I am not only deciding who to make the strings but what colors to choose. We will have a standard color. I'm not sure yet as to what else we will offer.

I WILL NOT use a bright color, too much dye causes the string/cable to be heavier and thicker, thus losing 2-4 fps. All those Fluorescent colors are slower than the lighter ones.

I'm looking at different materials also.

Now you know why it takes forever for me to put up a picture, pictures will be a FEW weeks out probably. See if I say a FEW weeks, then you can't tell me I'm late with the pictures!!!!


----------



## TTNuge

After tomorrow I will be bowless so feel free to send me one of those prototypes to extend my season with. Things should just be heating up and I'll be stuck on the couch, you don't want that now do you?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TTNuge said:


> After tomorrow I will be bowless so feel free to send me one of those prototypes to extend my season with. Things should just be heating up and I'll be stuck on the couch, you don't want that now do you?


You probably have been working too hard and need the time to relax and refresh yourself. I have to do that about every 6-8 months, I take a week off from the gym to recover, consider this your recovery time!!!! J/K


----------



## *ProLine*

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You probably have been working too hard and need the time to relax and refresh yourself. I have to do that about every 6-8 months, I take a week off from the gym to recover, consider this your recovery time!!!! J/K


While he is relaxing, I'll take that Prototype  LOL


----------



## solocam newb

This really sounds like a great bow in the making... like the fact how you actually care about what your customers recommend, and use the best parts possible.


----------



## Aggieland

I can't wait to see a pic of this beast..


----------



## 1vabwhntr

flo green and black would like awesome with GC early


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I just read kevins post on "no flo colors". I guess flo green is out. The info on flo colors being heavy is good info to know, thanks for posting.


----------



## lonehara

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You guys are gonna have Kate ready to kill me!!!
> 
> I am not only deciding who to make the strings but what colors to choose. We will have a standard color. I'm not sure yet as to what else we will offer.
> 
> I WILL NOT use a bright color, too much dye causes the string/cable to be heavier and thicker, thus losing 2-4 fps. All those Fluorescent colors are slower than the lighter ones.
> 
> I'm looking at different materials also.
> 
> Now you know why it takes forever for me to put up a picture, pictures will be a FEW weeks out probably. See if I say a FEW weeks, then you can't tell me I'm late with the pictures!!!!


Kind of late with the pics aren't you!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## kjrice

Wicked 1


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

As far as bowstrings my vote is for *PROLINE*.


----------



## Longbow42

I do not intend to start any controversy with this question, just an honest inquiry. Who was doing the dipping on the Strother bows when they were having some issues with the Predator finish? Or maybe it was an issue with the film? I know mine was not right and I heard that quite a few others had similar issues. Please provide some details on this. I am just asking as this will help me to decide on how to order my K&K Vindicator. Thank you.

Also, has anyone seen the Reaper Buck camo in person? Is the background light or does it look darker overall? Does anyone know if the Proveil Fall or Snow camo is able to be applied yet to bows?
Thanks!


----------



## bro.betterley

string color vote is kiwi and metalic bronze with clear end serving


----------



## cordini

I do like the colors of the string on my SR, if that is an option......Guess we'll find out. I could even live with solid black, but I'm sure that won't have enough *"BLING"* appeal.....LOL!!


----------



## Twsted

Longbow42 said:


> I do not intend to start any controversy with this question, just an honest inquiry. Who was doing the dipping on the Strother bows when they were having some issues with the Predator finish? Or maybe it was an issue with the film? I know mine was not right and I heard that quite a few others had similar issues. Please provide some details on this. I am just asking as this will help me to decide on how to order my K&K Vindicator. Thank you.
> 
> Also, has anyone seen the Reaper Buck camo in person? Is the background light or does it look darker overall? Does anyone know if the Proveil Fall or Snow camo is able to be applied yet to bows?
> Thanks!


+1
I asked the question about finish a couple of days ago for the same reason.
Maybe Kevin can let us have a little more info on this?
Thanks!


----------



## cordini

It wasn't an issue with the dip....It was the Duracoat. I'm pretty sure that the lessons learned from that will not be repeated.


----------



## elkilla

My vote for string color on the all black bow would be black and purple with purple serving


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Twsted said:


> +1
> I asked the question about finish a couple of days ago for the same reason.
> Maybe Kevin can let us have a little more info on this?
> Thanks!


+1 more


----------



## footindave

Ok gonna play the devils advocate here, In all seriousness is this vinticator going to be that much better than my infinity? I mean really? where can you go from there other than the later models having tuning issues. I bought one of the first ones and it shot spot on from day one, I am not doubting you kevin by no means but when I asked you about the infinity vs my gto you were dead on with how much better it was and I guess I am looking for that confirmation and brutal honesty again that the vindicator is worth it. Ok I am off my soapbox, and ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## *ProLine*

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Karbon

Sodhunter said:


> Wow! Just speed read the entire thread! Worried if I have to have a Pay Pal account set up to get my order confirmation? Sounds like I am lucky to be getting my favorite choice of camo after all the CC (Camo Controversy). Offering more choices than MOST the way it looks to me yet people going crazy because they have to pay $45 for CUSTOM camo as opposed to artist's choice. FYI, I am willing to pay $45 over retail for my stab and quiver matched to my LIMITED EDITION bow! Thread even went religious and came back to a good post, unusual. Karbon was one one of my favorite posters and it turns out he is going to hell?!?! That sucks! I do not believe anyone that knows bluegill is #1 and walleye is #2 as far as best eating fish of all time can be going to hell! That tells me he is wise enough to "see the light" soon!  Wonder if he will "mess up" his collector's edition original and redip it? HAHAHA! Sorry for adding to a long thread, but want to keep it up front so I can watch for updates! Something tells me Kevin will make whatever he feeels like making as long as Kate approves! Sounds like my house!




LOL...Thanks man!


----------



## Karbon

I will say I have used a few sets of Prolines on bows I have...found a need to own and I have nothing but been impressed. 
Proline will be a great choice IMO.

I like flashy strings that stand out though...and I always run one bow with blue and silver for my Cowboys (no matter the record).

Strings make little difference for me though, I always run JCS.


*What about astro in green-black spec streak in silver?
Or olive drab green and buckskin....a little light-dark combo for the GC.*


----------



## masterchef

Karbon said:


> I will say I have used a few sets of Prolines on bows I have...found a need to own and I have nothing but been impressed.
> Proline will be a great choice IMO.
> 
> Or olive drab green and buckskin....a little light-dark combo for the GC.[/B]


 this sounds like a good color combo


----------



## Scottie/PA

cordini said:


> It wasn't an issue with the dip....It was the Duracoat. I'm pretty sure that the lessons learned from that will not be repeated.


The duracoat was a separate issue. It actually was an issue with the dipper(s). The quality was very poor. Lots of white pinholes and very washed out look. This was not OHG and I'm sure it won't be an issue on the K&K bows.


----------



## YeOleFart

I have been real impressed with Pro-Line on the two Maitlands so far, also put astro on the Vanquish from Exteme1 really impressed, gained 3 -4 fps.

Hey Karbon how about some school bus yellow & green for the PACK!


----------



## Karbon

YeOleFart said:


> I have been real impressed with Pro-Line on the two Maitlands so far, also put astro on the Vanquish from Exteme1 really impressed, gained 3 -4 fps.
> 
> Hey Karbon how about some school bus yellow & green for the PACK!


YUCK YUCK YUCK.

I'm a Dallas Cowboy fan, and I hate the PACK now after the #4 think.
Kidding aside, the pack colors are why I became a Cowboy fan when I was 4-5. I loved Blue, hated YELLOW, and I wanted to be a real Cowboy! LOL


Tan, black, streak of green?


----------



## Breathn

for a really good looking color that matches anything and looks great on camo or black..I say good ol bronze and black..less die in these colors..really makes a nice string..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

footindave said:


> Ok gonna play the devils advocate here, In all seriousness is this vinticator going to be that much better than my infinity? I mean really? where can you go from there other than the later models having tuning issues. I bought one of the first ones and it shot spot on from day one, I am not doubting you kevin by no means but when I asked you about the infinity vs my gto you were dead on with how much better it was and I guess I am looking for that confirmation and brutal honesty again that the vindicator is worth it. Ok I am off my soapbox, and ready to pull the trigger.


I am amazed every time I shoot the Vengeance and Vindicator, they both have such a smooth draw. I have rechecked the DW every time I shoot the bows, feels like I'm drawing 55-58# but the scale reads 65#. I have set up a couple other bow companies bows to compare to. I will post the results later. One is a BT Destroyer 350.

I only give my honest thoughts, no BS, just facts on the comparison. 

I PROMISE either one of the bows is a big improvement in DFC, easy roll over into the valley(no dropping off a cliff feel), MAJOR improvement in the feel of the valley of the bow at full draw, higher let off, if desired up to 80%+, faster speeds, and easier tuning. Improved the vertical and lateral nock travel. I even tried to make the bows more balanced and a little more eye appealing.


----------



## cordini

I guess I got the OHG dip on my SR, because I did not notice any issues.....Mike also did all my accessories w/o any issues. It wasn't until recently that I found out Mike had been replaced as dipper by SA.....


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kidding aside, the pack colors are why I became a Cowboy fan when I was 4-5. I loved Blue, hated YELLOW, and* I wanted to be a real Cowboy!* LOL
As long as your not talking "Broke Back Mountain" cowboy there buddy. lol


----------



## Karbon

Bowbuster123 said:


> Kidding aside, the pack colors are why I became a Cowboy fan when I was 4-5. I loved Blue, hated YELLOW, and* I wanted to be a real Cowboy!* LOL
> As long as your not talking "Broke Back Mountain" cowboy there buddy. lol


NO. LOL.

I wanted to rob banks and shoot a six shooter. LOL.

I could use the $ actually...HUMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rslscobra

Kevin, how about using the new "Trophy" line of string & cables from Vapor Trail :smile:


----------



## Karbon

I cannot wait.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am amazed every time I shoot the Vengeance and Vindicator, they both have such a smooth draw. I have rechecked the DW every time I shoot the bows, feels like I'm drawing 55-58# but the scale reads 65#. I have set up a couple other bow companies bows to compare to. I will post the results later. One is a BT Destroyer 350.
> 
> I only give my honest thoughts, no BS, just facts on the comparison.
> 
> I PROMISE either one of the bows is a big improvement in DFC, easy roll over into the valley(no dropping off a cliff feel), MAJOR improvement in the feel of the valley of the bow at full draw, higher let off, if desired up to 80%+, faster speeds, and easier tuning. Improved the vertical and lateral nock travel. I even tried to make the bows more balanced and a little more eye appealing.


OK THATS NOT FAIR!!!!!
I have my bow on order and statements like this just make the wait that much worse!!!


----------



## Karbon

Bowbuster123 said:


> OK THATS NOT FAIR!!!!!
> I have my bow on order and statements like this just make the wait that much worse!!!




Bring back the crying baby !!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

lonehara said:


> Kind of late with the pics aren't you!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


Hey watch out I know where you live!!!! LOL

Doug, hope your doing well.


----------



## Bnbfishin

We'll see how your Cowboys do this year  Last night's game was a nail bighter! *Go* PACK!

Funny you mention that color combo. Last week I had Omen (JBK Bowstrings) on here make me up a set for my 07 XF DS. They are black, green and bronze. This combo could not possible match the camo any better. It's rediculously nice epsi:


Karbon said:


> YUCK YUCK YUCK.
> 
> I'm a Dallas Cowboy fan, and I hate the PACK now after the #4 think.
> Kidding aside, the pack colors are why I became a Cowboy fan when I was 4-5. I loved Blue, hated YELLOW, and I wanted to be a real Cowboy! LOL
> 
> 
> Tan, black, streak of green?


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have rechecked the DW every time I shoot the bows, feels like I'm drawing 55-58# but the scale reads 65#.


Well ya, but compared to *your* bows, drawing only 65lbs is probably like drawing one of those plastic kid's bows.:wink:

So, what does an 80lb'er feel like?:tongue:

As for string color.........I need something like orange and black so that I can actually find my bow when I set it down somewhere in the woods.


----------



## kjrice

Breathn said:


> for a really good looking color that matches anything and looks great on camo or black..I say good ol bronze and black..less die in these colors..really makes a nice string..


+1...


----------



## kjrice

footindave said:


> Ok gonna play the devils advocate here, In all seriousness is this vinticator going to be that much better than my infinity? I mean really? where can you go from there other than the later models having tuning issues. I bought one of the first ones and it shot spot on from day one, I am not doubting you kevin by no means but when I asked you about the infinity vs my gto you were dead on with how much better it was and I guess I am looking for that confirmation and brutal honesty again that the vindicator is worth it. Ok I am off my soapbox, and ready to pull the trigger.


IMO, the changes on the Vindicator are exactly the couple of things I would do to improve my Infinity, which is still a great bow.


----------



## FishingBen

5MilesBack said:


> Well ya, but compared to *your* bows, drawing only 65lbs is probably like drawing one of those plastic kid's bows.:wink:
> 
> So, what does an 80lb'er feel like?:tongue:
> 
> As for string color.........I need something like orange and black so that I can actually find my bow when I set it down somewhere in the woods.


YES! ORANGE and BLACK STRINGS! ORANGE IS IT!!! ORANGE PROLINES PLEASE! :thumbs_up:teeth:


----------



## Bow1

I finally got my invoice (and paid it with in five minutes of getting it). Can not wait to get my hands on that vindicator.


----------



## kruizenga1985

i am a bowtech shooter and shoot a D350 and love it great bow and the only thing i would like differant is have it being a 35" bow


----------



## Karbon

kruizenga1985 said:


> i am a bowtech shooter and shoot a D350 and love it great bow and the only thing i would like differant is have it being a 35" bow


Longer? I agree, but how about 33-34 inch?


----------



## DOAGuide

FishingBen said:


> YES! ORANGE and BLACK STRINGS! ORANGE IS IT!!! ORANGE PROLINES PLEASE! :thumbs_up:teeth:



Oregon State Beaver colors!!!! Daddy likey.


----------



## Longbow42

Scottie/PA said:


> The duracoat was a separate issue. It actually was an issue with the dipper(s). The quality was very poor. Lots of white pinholes and very washed out look. This was not OHG and I'm sure it won't be an issue on the K&K bows.


OK good to know, I thought that it was OHG.


----------



## Sodhunter

One vote for Sage/Lilac if you want to stick to natures colors. Or maybe bright Green /Purple if you feel the need for something more stand out. Or Teal/Lavender if you want a name to make the wimmens happy. I just like green and purple together!


----------



## wicked1Joe

It is between the other 3 stringmakers listed....
I have removed us from the string deal...
Best of wishes to the string makers involved, and to Kevin & Kate


----------



## Karbon

wicked1strings said:


> It is between the other 3 stringmakers listed....
> I have removed us from the string deal...
> Best of wishes to the string makers involved, and to Kevin & Kate


Too busy?


----------



## FishingBen

What string makers were listed and where?


----------



## YeOleFart

PRO-Line :thumbs_up
for sure now!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Bow1 said:


> I finally got my invoice (and paid it with in five minutes of getting it). Can not wait to get my hands on that vindicator.


Sooooo .... What took you so long to pay for it?????? Where you having second thoughts???? LOL


----------



## huntsmuleys

Proline :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## peregrine82

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am amazed every time I shoot the Vengeance and Vindicator, they both have such a smooth draw. I have rechecked the DW every time I shoot the bows, feels like I'm drawing 55-58# but the scale reads 65#. I have set up a couple other bow companies bows to compare to. I will post the results later. One is a BT Destroyer 350.
> 
> I only give my honest thoughts, no BS, just facts on the comparison.
> 
> I PROMISE either one of the bows is a big improvement in DFC, easy roll over into the valley(no dropping off a cliff feel), MAJOR improvement in the feel of the valley of the bow at full draw, higher let off, if desired up to 80%+, faster speeds, and easier tuning. Improved the vertical and lateral nock travel. I even tried to make the bows more balanced and a little more eye appealing.


I don't know how your new lineup can be that much better than the SR and Infinity I have. Those bows are damn near perfect and a dream to shoot. I'll take your word for it and wait patiently with the rest of the crew that have ordered.


----------



## Longbow42

String maker does not matter now to me. I ordered mine from John's Customs and he will make my string. 

Curious to know if the camo dipping will be applied to the string stopper as well as the limb pockets?
Thanks.


----------



## kicker338

wicked1strings said:


> It is between the other 3 stringmakers listed....
> I have removed us from the string deal...
> Best of wishes to the string makers involved, and to Kevin & Kate


Hate to see you pull out but the invite to move up here to North Idaho is still there you would love hunting elk I think lol. I'l be out chaising them wed. thur. and fri. of this week with my rifle. Ya I know its a gun but their starting to push my buttons lol.


----------



## Oregon HG

Longbow42 said:


> OK good to know, I thought that it was OHG.


Honestly in the very beginning I did have a few issues with the Predator film not coming out correctly, as have most other dippers! You would be surprised how many of my "competitors" called me asking for help on how I fixed my issues. I know that both Kevin and Greg when camo bows were going thru them rejected anything I did with fade out or pinholes and returned them for me to redo! I have heard that since SA quit using me that they have been thru 3-7 different dippers ( depending on who I believe) and Kevin and Greg were very unhappy with what they were receiving to the point of rejecting almost everything they received , since then, from what I hear, all camo is going thru Michigan and they are not as "Picky" over what goes out!

The Durasoft was dropped from the line up for various reasons, one was in order to get the "Feel" that they wanted you had to spray it on thick! Problem is the thicker you apply flexible paint the easier it is to shift creating adhesion separation!

Secondly Durasoft needs specific cure times, and with the push they had me going thru, it was not getting adequate cure times before shipping.

I hope this eases your mind and regains some faith!


----------



## Longbow42

Oregon HG said:


> Honestly in the very beginning I did have a few issues with the Predator film not coming out correctly, as have most other dippers! You would be surprised how many of my "competitors" called me asking for help on how I fixed my issues. I know that both Kevin and Greg when camo bows were going thru them rejected anything I did with fade out or pinholes and returned them for me to redo! I have heard that since SA quit using me that they have been thru 3-7 different dippers ( depending on who I believe) and Kevin and Greg were very unhappy with what they were receiving to the point of rejecting almost everything they received , since then, from what I hear, all camo is going thru Michigan and they are not as "Picky" over what goes out!
> 
> The Durasoft was dropped from the line up for various reasons, one was in order to get the "Feel" that they wanted you had to spray it on thick! Problem is the thicker you apply flexible paint the easier it is to shift creating adhesion separation!
> 
> Secondly Durasoft needs specific cure times, and with the push they had me going thru, it was not getting adequate cure times before shipping.
> 
> I hope this eases your mind and regains some faith!


 Mike, thank you very much for your candid explanation. It does help me very much and I know others wanted to know as well. On the new K&K bows, will you also dip the string stopper and limb pockets?

Also, have you seen any bows dipped yet in the Reaper Buck pattern or is it still too early? I am curious as to whether the background looks dark or lighter with more visible contrast. Thank you very much!


----------



## tmoran

Kevin Strother1 said:


> . I even tried to make the bows more balanced and a little more eye appealing.


Does this mean the cleaner straighter riser? You know, less reflex?


----------



## kjrice

wicked1strings said:


> It is between the other 3 stringmakers listed....
> I have removed us from the string deal...
> Best of wishes to the string makers involved, and to Kevin & Kate


Too bad for us.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Why did ya pull out? I was looking forward to seeing ur strings on them


wicked1strings said:


> It is between the other 3 stringmakers listed....
> I have removed us from the string deal...
> Best of wishes to the string makers involved, and to Kevin & Kate


----------



## KurtVL

Karbon said:


> YUCK YUCK YUCK.
> 
> I'm a Dallas Cowboy fan, and I hate the PACK now after the #4 think.
> Kidding aside, the pack colors are why I became a Cowboy fan when I was 4-5. I loved Blue, hated YELLOW, and I wanted to be a real Cowboy! LOL
> 
> 
> Tan, black, streak of green?


I always knew there was something wrong with you.

There is nothing i hate more than the dallas cowboys


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Oregon HG said:


> Honestly in the very beginning I did have a few issues with the Predator film not coming out correctly, as have most other dippers! You would be surprised how many of my "competitors" called me asking for help on how I fixed my issues. I know that both Kevin and Greg when camo bows were going thru them rejected anything I did with fade out or pinholes and returned them for me to redo! I have heard that since SA quit using me that they have been thru 3-7 different dippers ( depending on who I believe) and Kevin and Greg were very unhappy with what they were receiving to the point of rejecting almost everything they received , since then, from what I hear, all camo is going thru Michigan and they are not as "Picky" over what goes out!
> 
> The Durasoft was dropped from the line up for various reasons, one was in order to get the "Feel" that they wanted you had to spray it on thick! Problem is the thicker you apply flexible paint the easier it is to shift creating adhesion separation!
> 
> Secondly Durasoft needs specific cure times, and with the push they had me going thru, it was not getting adequate cure times before shipping.
> 
> I hope this eases your mind and regains some faith!



You sure did a great job on my SA bows Mike! The best grip I have ever had on a bow! (no wear and love the feel)


----------



## Jerry/NJ

KurtVL said:


> I always knew there was something wrong with you.
> 
> There is nothing i hate more than the dallas cowboys


And doesnt like hockey :thumbs_do


----------



## KurtVL

Jerry/NJ said:


> And doesnt like hockey :thumbs_do


I can actually forgive that (or look past it) but the Dallas F cowboys, nope, some things just cant be forgiven.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Longbow42 said:


> Mike, thank you very much for your candid explanation. It does help me very much and I know others wanted to know as well. On the new K&K bows, will you also dip the string stopper and limb pockets?
> 
> Also, have you seen any bows dipped yet in the Reaper Buck pattern or is it still too early? I am curious as to whether the background looks dark or lighter with more visible contrast. Thank you very much!


I am REALLY interested in seeing this pattern on a bow myself. If it looks as good on a bow as I think it would, I will need to modify my order. LOL


----------



## reezen11

did i mention proline bowstrings would be a nice addition to a real nice setup


----------



## BradMc26

Oregon HG said:


> Honestly in the very beginning I did have a few issues with the Predator film not coming out correctly, as have most other dippers! You would be surprised how many of my "competitors" called me asking for help on how I fixed my issues. I know that both Kevin and Greg when camo bows were going thru them rejected anything I did with fade out or pinholes and returned them for me to redo! I have heard that since SA quit using me that they have been thru 3-7 different dippers ( depending on who I believe) and Kevin and Greg were very unhappy with what they were receiving to the point of rejecting almost everything they received , since then, from what I hear, all camo is going thru Michigan and they are not as "Picky" over what goes out!
> 
> The Durasoft was dropped from the line up for various reasons, one was in order to get the "Feel" that they wanted you had to spray it on thick! Problem is the thicker you apply flexible paint the easier it is to shift creating adhesion separation!
> 
> Secondly Durasoft needs specific cure times, and with the push they had me going thru, it was not getting adequate cure times before shipping.
> 
> I hope this eases your mind and regains some faith!


Mike,

When did you stop doing bows for SA. I know that I had a sight and stabilizer done by you and they were flawless.

But when I finally got my bow, I was a little disappointed.

Now to SA's credit, after I brought this up to them, they have agreed to take care of it after hunting season.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tmoran said:


> Does this mean the cleaner straighter riser? You know, less reflex?


I have never designed nor seen ANY bow with a straight riser that I think is very eye appealing. JMO


----------



## ChaseK

Are the draw stops gonna be on the limbs or cables? Top an bottom?


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> Curious to know if the camo dipping will be applied to the string stopper as well as the limb pockets?


String stopper? Has Kevin said that these bows will come with a string stopper?:dontknow:

I actually prefer black for all my accessories, which includes the string stopper.

And how did you already order a set of strings for your bow? Are the string and cable specs posted somewhere?


----------



## bro.betterley

i would love to know detailed string specs as well, including end serving length, so i can start making a set of threads for my bow!!!


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> String stopper? Has Kevin said that these bows will come with a string stopper?:dontknow:
> I just assumed, don't know for sure.
> I actually prefer black for all my accessories, which includes the string stopper.
> Just asking, doesn't really matter one way or the other.
> And how did you already order a set of strings for your bow? Are the string and cable specs posted somewhere?


 I didn't order strings. The dealer I ordered my bow from is one of the best string makers, so I will have him make a new set when it gets in.


----------



## Karbon

ChaseK said:


> Are the draw stops gonna be on the limbs or cables? Top an bottom?



LIMBS I bet...top and bottom.


----------



## ChaseK

Karbon said:


> LIMBS I bet...top and bottom.


I hope so! Love the wall that limb stops produce. That's kept me from a few bows. 

Also is the cam slotted so we can micro adjust the stop?


----------



## Karbon

Not sure on that one...I cannot wait to see the cam.

I know Kevin likes limb stops.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have never designed nor seen ANY bow with a straight riser that I think is very eye appealing. JMO


gotta agree with that


----------



## StrictBaptist

I also cant wait to see the cams

I wish Kevin would throw us a bone, and let us know what they looks like


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have never designed nor seen ANY bow with a straight riser that I think is very eye appealing. JMO


Thank God. I cannot stand Straight Risers...


----------



## Scottie/PA

Longbow42 said:


> Curious to know if the camo dipping will be applied to the string stopper as well as the limb pockets?
> Thanks.


I'm pretty sure they will be black.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Just one little pic....pppppleeasse.


----------



## cordini

Bowbuster123 said:


> Just one little pic....pppppleeasse.


You're gonna get a limb bolt........:biggrin1:


----------



## tmoran

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have never designed nor seen ANY bow with a straight riser that I think is very eye appealing. JMO


I'm thinking the X-force 7, Axe 7, and Monster 7 all have straighter risers and shorter limbs. That is what i mean by straighter risers. Shorter limbs. They all look good to me. 

On another note, I was thinking that the efficiencies in today's bows couldn't really be improved upon. The DFC previously posted stores significantly less energy when compared to the Infinity. So if it's faster than the infinity and stores less energy it must be THE most efficient cam to date. To top it off the limbs aren't severely pre-loaded? Ok, now i really need to see a pic because I don't get it. I like the idea of that DFC posted as it would be the ultimate hunting bow and a ton of fun to shoot. Did i ask for a pic yet?


----------



## StrictBaptist

cordini said:


> You're gonna get a limb bolt........:biggrin1:


hahahahaahahahahah 

Really though Kevin...any estimated date? Nov 1st perhaps


----------



## StrictBaptist

tmoran said:


> I'm thinking the X-force 7, Axe 7, and Monster 7 all have straighter risers and shorter limbs. That is what i mean by straighter risers. Shorter limbs. They all look good to me.
> 
> On another note, I was thinking that the efficiencies in today's bows couldn't really be improved upon. The DFC previously posted stores significantly less energy when compared to the Infinity. So if it's faster than the infinity and stores less energy it must be THE most efficient cam to date. To top it off the limbs aren't severely pre-loaded? Ok, now i really need to see a pic because I don't get it. I like the idea of that DFC posted as it would be the ultimate hunting bow and a ton of fun to shoot. Did i ask for a pic yet?


X Force 7- UGLY!
Axe 7- UGLY!
Monster 7- UGLY!

nope all ugly!


----------



## .284

5MilesBack said:


> String stopper? Has Kevin said that these bows will come with a string stopper?:dontknow:
> 
> I actually prefer black for all my accessories, which includes the string stopper.


I have to agree with Henry Ford on this one..."you can have any color you like, as long as it is BLACK!"


----------



## Karbon

StrictBaptist said:


> X Force 7- UGLY!
> Axe 7- UGLY!
> Monster 7- UGLY!
> 
> nope all ugly!



You cannot teach some one _good taste_. 

J/K


----------



## Kevin Strother1

ChaseK said:


> Are the draw stops gonna be on the limbs or cables? Top an bottom?


Draw stops top and bottom that stop on the limb, I personally am not a fan of cable hitting stops.



ChaseK said:


> I hope so! Love the wall that limb stops produce. That's kept me from a few bows.
> 
> Also is the cam slotted so we can micro adjust the stop?


Yes the cam is slotted to adjust the draw length and let off to your perfect setting.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Karbon said:


> You cannot teach some one _good taste_.
> 
> J/K


Sweet new avatar Bro!!!


----------



## Dylanl

I am noticing a lot of new avatars on here! If I get a new bow I think I will have to update mine as well!


----------



## *ProLine*

I like being able to set the let-off low, while being able to set my draw length down to the 1/16"... sounds good!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

What the heck is up with this? LOL

I have some non rotating avatar and you guys have cool rotating ones!!!!!

Who is the culprit that made those?


----------



## *ProLine*

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What the heck is up with this? LOL
> 
> I have some non rotating avatar and you guys have cool rotating ones!!!!!
> 
> Who is the culprit that made those?


LOL, that is pretty lame man.. gotta get hip on the hop. Hahaha

Jk jk


----------



## ChaseK

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Draw stops top and bottom that stop on the limb, I personally am not a fan of cable hitting stops.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the cam is slotted to adjust the draw length and let off to your perfect setting.


Yes sir! That'll do jus fine then. 

I like to set mine right after I feel a valley an for a little better feel to me. 

Can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Deciding which bow to get is gonna suck lol.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> You cannot teach some one _good taste_.
> 
> J/K


I know man... I have been trying to teach ya for a bit now about those ugly bows!!!!


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What the heck is up with this? LOL
> 
> I have some non rotating avatar and you guys have cool rotating ones!!!!!
> 
> Who is the culprit that made those?


kevin TAT posted a avatar for ya in the other thread lol...you didnt see it?>


----------



## Scottie/PA

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What the heck is up with this? LOL
> 
> I have some non rotating avatar and you guys have cool rotating ones!!!!!
> 
> Who is the culprit that made those?


TAT is doing them.


----------



## Scottie/PA

KurtVL said:


> I always knew there was something wrong with you.
> 
> There is nothing i hate more than the dallas cowboys


Yep, Karbon won't be happy. Romo just broke his collar bone. Not looking good for the Cowboys


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What the heck is up with this? LOL
> 
> I have some non rotating avatar and you guys have cool rotating ones!!!!!
> 
> Who is the culprit that made those?


I sent you a pm on how to get yours uploaded!!!:dancing:


----------



## Blackbery Holow

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What the heck is up with this? LOL
> 
> I have some non rotating avatar and you guys have cool rotating ones!!!!!
> 
> Who is the culprit that made those?


TAT made you one on page 21 of this thread.


----------



## Karbon

scottie/pa said:


> yep, karbon won't be happy. Romo just broke his collar bone. Not looking good for the cowboys



kiss my *****
Thanks for rubbing it in BUDDY.


----------



## KurtVL

Karbon said:


> kiss my *****
> Thanks for rubbing it in BUDDY.


My two most hated teams Cowboys and Lions, since the Lions gave me the perfect season once (who knew i would ever see it) is it to much to ask for the crack wagon to run the table in reverse 0-16 baby come on.

go Giants


----------



## Karbon

I'm so excited about my Sunday Night Packer/Cowboy tickets I just got this weekend...


----------



## Christopher67

Karbon said:


> I'm so excited about my Sunday Night Packer/Cowboy tickets I just got...



Go Patriots!:teeth:


----------



## Scottie/PA

Karbon said:


> I'm so excited about my Sunday Night Packer/Cowboy tickets I just got this weekend...


Put them on eBay. Get rid of them.


----------



## Karbon

Scottie/PA said:


> Put them on eBay. Get rid of them.


It was a gift...going with my brother, dad and cousin...yippie.


----------



## Dylanl

Thatll be quite the game. I was at that game last year and this year should be just as good. Unless Romo is out for a significant period of the season.


----------



## KurtVL

Karbon said:


> I'm so excited about my Sunday Night Packer/Cowboy tickets I just got this weekend...


um.... hey i would push and old lady in the street for packer tickets, im just say'n

I bleed green and gold


----------



## captainron62

Okay, these fancy avatars are making mine look sick! can we get a K&K we can all use?


----------



## Karbon

PM TAT. he makes them...$5 and he can work some MAGIC.


----------



## Karbon

Dylanl said:


> Thatll be quite the game. I was at that game last year and this year should be just as good. Unless Romo is out for a significant period of the season.


8-10 weeks is the early call.


----------



## Dylanl

I missed that. That really hurts the cowboys. Im not a cowboys fan but I do cheer for Romo a little just because hes from Wisconsin.


----------



## Karbon

The whole team is now playing like he's dead.

Kitna??? Are you F-ing kidding me. They gave up after Romo went down.


----------



## Dylanl

Yeah they did. Theyre actually putting a drive together but its gunna be hard to really do anything with Kitna.


----------



## kjrice

Scottie/PA said:


> Yep, Karbon won't be happy. Romo just broke his collar bone. Not looking good for the Cowboys


I heard they had to cut away his bra so they could assess the damage.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin or Kate, I'll post this just this last time and consider silence to mean "no". Can we have a count on how many of each bow has been ordered to date?


----------



## Karbon

kjrice said:


> I heard they had to cut away his bra so they could assess the damage.


I'm going to FORGET that.


----------



## mtelknut

kjrice said:


> I heard they had to cut away his bra so they could assess the damage.


That's some funny stuff there,,, good one...


----------



## ChaseK

sightpin said:


> Kevin or Kate, I'll post this just this last time and consider silence to mean "no". Can we have a count on how many of each bow has been ordered to date?


I know they're over the 500 mark. Orders have been pouring in from what I've seen in his 3 threads on here alone.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for using Proline strings and cables.


----------



## rocket75

ttt vindicator in God's Country camo


----------



## kjrice

Karbon said:


> I'm going to FORGET that.


Someday owners will realize that Wade Phillips is a good DC only.


----------



## john5mt

> I heard they had to cut away his bra so they could assess the damage.


OMG thats funny!


----------



## FishingBen

Although I think that this football talk is derailing a thread that should be about the Bows we are all fantacizing about,... My Tennessee Titans are sitting alone at the top of the AFC South. Rock On! Now back to the matters at hand... How much longer til my Vindicator is in my hands??? Although my new Destroyer 340 just put down 3 does this last weekend I can't wait for my Vindicator to get here!!! Kevin I know you're going to set up these bows with our rest and specs but If we send an uncut Arrow too will you cut it to the length for the draw of this specific bow so I can cut a couple dozen more to match? I'd pay whatever fees to have it all set up and ready to go as soon as it hits my hands.


----------



## Karbon

I hate Wade and have one final thought on Dallas...


----------



## cordini

Sorry K, S-Cowher was and always will be part of *"STEELER NATION"*.....If he goes anywhere next year, it will be Carolina. Jerry, like Al Davis, wants to have his say in coaching.....Bill wouldn't put himself into that situation.

Back to the topic.....Fishing Ben, I will say that Kevin will let you know if he thinks the arrow you have in mind will work, but having him cut the arrow & set it up....Well, me thinks not. We do have to take some personal responsibility.....


----------



## YeOleFart

cordini said:


> Sorry K, S-Cowher was and always will be part of *"STEELER NATION"*.....If he goes anywhere next year, it will be Carolina. Jerry, like Al Davis, wants to have his say in coaching.....Bill wouldn't put himself into that situation.
> 
> Back to the topic.....Fishing Ben, I will say that Kevin will let you know if he thinks the arrow you have in mind will work, but having him cut the arrow & set it up....Well, me thinks not. We do have to take some personal responsibility.....


If JJ thinks he can win another SB he'll PAY & PAY for THE JAW to coach.

I agree let KS build bows & we can cut arrows.


----------



## kjrice

Karbon said:


> I hate Wade and have one final thought on Dallas...
> View attachment 922986
> 
> View attachment 922987
> 
> View attachment 922988


NO WAY! It would kill me to see a Steeler as HC for Jerry's Kids. Gruden is a JJ type.


----------



## Karbon

kjrice said:


> NO WAY! It would kill me to see a Steeler as HC for Jerry's Kids. Gruden is a JJ type.


ESPN and a few other sources again mentioned the Coach C. PROBABILITY.


----------



## Karbon

kjrice said:


> Someday owners will realize that Wade Phillips is a good DC only.


He's a pile...that's all.


----------



## cordini

I don't think Jerry is willing to relinquish his control on player/personnel.....C won't go there unless he gets it.


----------



## Karbon

cordini said:


> I don't think Jerry is willing to relinquish his control on player/personnel.....C won't go there unless he gets it.


He saw the results with the TUNA, and the lack there of with Fluffy Pile...he's going to sit back and let Bill RULE.


Wishful Thinking, by Karbon.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I bet Denver will pony up for Coach C. before anyone else. Now enough of this football chat. I keep getting the notification emails and it is all about football not these bows.


----------



## sightpin

People must have gone into some sort of anxiety due to waiting, and have swithced into NFL maintain mode.


----------



## cordini

*ProLine* said:


> Wow,
> Comments like this are what make what we do here, well worth the stress of owning your own business
> Thank you for all the support everyone.
> 
> As far as colors, I'm like Kevin, I like a set that go into the camo of a bow. Just settles into it. Which would look killer on black bows too though... tan, brown, speck white, speck tan, etc.. those type colors.
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe....If you have some strings laying around with those colors, post up some pics....Thanks!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin! Quick! Say somthin bout the bows. Didnt know this was the football forum:guitarist2:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I had the opportunity to play around with a BowTech Destroyer. A member here had asked if I would look at his bow to see if I could get more speed from it. I said I would look at it and see, I had never shot a Destroyer before. I wanted to compare our new bows to a top bow on the market. And I hope I made him happy with the small increase in speed. 

No, I don't tune bows for everyone!!! LOL

I shortened the DL by 1/4" and gained 3-4 fps for him, I just played around with the harness a bit. The Destroyer runs about 5/8" long, at least this one came in that way.

I then tested the Destroyer against a Vengeance, here are the results. The results are after I tweaked the Destroyer.

Vengeance 70.2# 29" DL 355 grain arrow 344 fps
Destroyer 350 70.2# 29 3/8" DL 355 grain arrow 347 fps

I can't attest to what speed anyone else gets, I only know what they shot through the same graph with the same arrow. 

The Destroyer was 1 fps slower than the Vengeance when I received it. But the DL was 5/8" long also.

The Vengeance has a 7" brace the Destroyer 350 has a 6 1/16" brace.


----------



## jfuller17

That is awsome man!


----------



## captainron62

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had the opportunity to play around with a BowTech Destroyer. A member here had asked if I would look at his bow to see if I could get more speed from it. I said I would look at it and see, I had never shot a Destroyer before. I wanted to compare our new bows to a top bow on the market. And I hope I made him happy with the small increase in speed.
> 
> No, I don't tune bows for everyone!!! LOL
> 
> I shortened the DL by 1/4" and gained 3-4 fps for him, I just played around with the harness a bit. The Destroyer runs about 5/8" long, at least this one came in that way.
> 
> I then tested the Destroyer against a Vengeance, here are the results. The results are after I tweaked the Destroyer.
> 
> Vengeance 70.2# 29" DL 355 grain arrow 344 fps
> Destroyer 350 70.2# 29 3/8" DL 355 grain arrow 347 fps
> 
> I can't attest to what speed anyone else gets, I only know what they shot through the same graph with the same arrow.
> 
> The Destroyer was 1 fps slower than the Vengeance when I received it. But the DL was 5/8" long also.
> 
> The Vengeance has a 7" brace the Destroyer 350 has a 6 1/16" brace.


WOW! so glad I didnt pick up a D 340 this year like I was going to. Now I really want my Vengeance!!!


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had the opportunity to play around with a BowTech Destroyer. A member here had asked if I would look at his bow to see if I could get more speed from it. I said I would look at it and see, I had never shot a Destroyer before. I wanted to compare our new bows to a top bow on the market. And I hope I made him happy with the small increase in speed.
> 
> No, I don't tune bows for everyone!!! LOL
> 
> I shortened the DL by 1/4" and gained 3-4 fps for him, I just played around with the harness a bit. The Destroyer runs about 5/8" long, at least this one came in that way.
> 
> I then tested the Destroyer against a Vengeance, here are the results. The results are after I tweaked the Destroyer.
> 
> Vengeance 70.2# 29" DL 355 grain arrow 344 fps
> Destroyer 350 70.2# 29 3/8" DL 355 grain arrow 347 fps
> 
> I can't attest to what speed anyone else gets, I only know what they shot through the same graph with the same arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Destroyer was 1 fps slower than the Vengeance when I received it. But the DL was 5/8" long also.
> 
> The Vengeance has a 7" brace the Destroyer 350 has a 6 1/16" brace.


Wow. I'll take the Destroyer off your hands while I wait for my veng.

Coach C for dallas


----------



## masterchef

how would you compare the draw cycle and valley of the two?


----------



## John 501

I want to throw in a vote for Proline!! Have never had any issues with any i have got from Joe.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

masterchef said:


> how would you compare the draw cycle and valley of the two?


Wonder what he will say to this...................................


I mean, afterall he is trying to sell one of the bows.


----------



## Karbon

Draw is actually not bad on the destroyer. I think Kevin's 2010 designs were just as smooth or smoother.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Karbon said:


> Draw is actually not bad on the destroyer. I think Kevin's 2010 designs were just as smooth.



I love my Infinity, but would own a D340 in a heartbeat if the mood strikes me. Actually, waiting to see what Bowtech will have in 2011.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

jbsoonerfan said:


> Wonder what he will say to this...................................
> 
> 
> I mean, afterall he is trying to sell one of the bows.


What HE will say is his HONEST opinion!


----------



## Longbow42

That looks really good considering almost 1" less BH nd almost 1/2" more in DL.

Did you finish any 32" DL bows yet?? :smile:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

My vote for Extreme Bowstrings


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What HE will say is his HONEST *opinion*!


That's what I figured......................Wasn't implying otherwise


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The DS holds peak for a few inches more, feels kinda like a old Elite GT500 cam. 

The one thing I don't like is how hard the DS dumps off at the end, I don't prefer for the diving off the cliff feel, the arrow wants to jump around on the roll over into the valley. I like for the roll over to be a little smoother. This is just my preference.

The DS is quiet, and very little recoil or vibration.

DL runs very long on the DS, at least this one did.


----------



## COATED

A couple quick questions...maybe they've already been answererd..but I didn't want to pile thru 20 something pages of posts..

1. Could I get a Vengence with a black riser/camo limbs?

IF SO

2. Could I get it with 70-80lb limbs?

Thx,
COATED


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The DS holds peak for a few inches more, feels kinda like a old Elite GT500 cam.
> 
> The one thing I don't like is how hard the DS dumps off at the end, I don't prefer for the diving off the cliff feel, the arrow wants to jump around on the roll over into the valley. I like for the roll over to be a little smoother. This is just my preference.
> 
> The DS is quiet, and very little recoil or vibration.



The draw is one reason I cannot HUNT a bowtech. My arrows always bounce and I cannot draw it back super still, with out extra movement associated with it breaking over.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

COATED said:


> A couple quick questions...maybe they've already been answererd..but I didn't want to pile thru 20 something pages of posts..
> 
> 1. Could I get a Vengence with a black riser/camo limbs?
> 
> IF SO
> 
> 2. Could I get it with 70-80lb limbs?
> 
> Thx,
> COATED



Yes to both your ???


----------



## Longbow42

COATED said:


> A couple quick questions...maybe they've already been answererd..but I didn't want to pile thru 20 something pages of posts..
> 
> 1. Could I get a Vengence with a black riser/camo limbs?
> 
> IF SO
> 
> 2. Could I get it with 70-80lb limbs?
> 
> Thx,
> COATED


 I believe the answer is yes to both questions.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Karbon said:


> The draw is one reason I cannot HUNT a bowtech. My arrows always bounce and I cannot draw it back super still, with out extra movement associated with it breaking over.


This is weird to me. Not because what you say, but because how we are all different. I watched a guy try to shoot an Infinity at a shop one day and when he got to the point of the cams breaking over the arrow bounced off the rest (Bo Doodle). He immediately let it down and said "It's junk" 

I have never had that problem with a bow. Just curious why it happens to some people with some bows and to other people with other bows.


----------



## Karbon

jbsoonerfan said:


> This is weird to me. Not because what you say, but because how we are all different. I watched a guy try to shoot an Infinity at a shop one day and when he got to the point of the cams breaking over the arrow bounced off the rest (Bo Doodle). He immediately let it down and said "It's junk"
> 
> I have never had that problem with a bow. Just curious why it happens to some people with some bows and to other people with other bows.



Everyone is different I guess.

I still have a hard time thinking an arrow would bounce off a bodoodle drawing the infinity?:noidea:

I used to shoot the Admiral and Capitan very well...but the draw made them a no go in the woods.


----------



## COATED

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes to both your ???





Longbow42 said:


> I believe the answer is yes to both questions.


Thank you....

Please PM me w/your preference of deposit info.....
Matt


----------



## jbsoonerfan

I think it was a pro-lite BoDoodle. Anyway, I think it was 70# and that may have been about 15# too much for this guy. Then of course the guy he was with had a GIANT Mathews logo tat on one of his forearms and a Drenalin tat on the other, so that may have had something to do with it. 

I am sure his buddy had already told him what the best bow was...............


----------



## sliverpicker

Karbon said:


> The draw is one reason I cannot HUNT a bowtech. My arrows always bounce and I cannot draw it back super still, with out extra movement associated with it breaking over.


Not the Center Pivot bow's little pard...Where's my pony?...


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had the opportunity to play around with a BowTech Destroyer. A member here had asked if I would look at his bow to see if I could get more speed from it. I said I would look at it and see, I had never shot a Destroyer before. I wanted to compare our new bows to a top bow on the market. And I hope I made him happy with the small increase in speed.
> 
> No, I don't tune bows for everyone!!! LOL
> 
> I shortened the DL by 1/4" and gained 3-4 fps for him, I just played around with the harness a bit. The Destroyer runs about 5/8" long, at least this one came in that way.
> 
> I then tested the Destroyer against a Vengeance, here are the results. The results are after I tweaked the Destroyer.
> 
> Vengeance 70.2# 29" DL 355 grain arrow 344 fps
> Destroyer 350 70.2# 29 3/8" DL 355 grain arrow 347 fps
> 
> I can't attest to what speed anyone else gets, I only know what they shot through the same graph with the same arrow.
> 
> The Destroyer was 1 fps slower than the Vengeance when I received it. But the DL was 5/8" long also.
> 
> The Vengeance has a 7" brace the Destroyer 350 has a 6 1/16" brace.


A few questions on this. I am guessing speed mods on the Vengeance and have you compared the Vindicator (speed mods) to the Destroyer?


----------



## BearKills

Karbon said:


> Everyone is different I guess.
> 
> I still have a hard time thinking an arrow would bounce off a bodoodle drawing the infinity?:noidea:
> 
> I used to shoot the Admiral and Capitan very well...but the draw made them a no go in the woods.


Draw on the 2nd Gen CP Admiral was every bit as smooth as the Axe 7 in my book. Must be something to do with your abnormally short arms.


----------



## Karbon

BearKills said:


> Draw on the 2nd Gen CP Admiral was every bit as smooth as the Axe 7 in my book. Must be something to do with your abnormally short arms.


I was waiting for that. I had a 2009's...and 27.5inch draw is medium short. 27 and under...those guys are abnormal.
I should have just prayed for the bow to draw smoother. LOL

KIDDING!
(you earned that one)


----------



## StrictBaptist

Glad to see Kevin got a chance to try out the vengeance against a destroyer. Can't wait to see pics now...gotta be close


----------



## *ProLine*

cordini said:


> Joe....If you have some strings laying around with those colors, post up some pics....Thanks!


Sure will!!


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The DS holds peak for a few inches more, feels kinda like a old Elite GT500 cam.
> 
> The one thing I don't like is how hard the DS dumps off at the end, I don't prefer for the diving off the cliff feel, the arrow wants to jump around on the roll over into the valley. I like for the roll over to be a little smoother. This is just my preference.
> 
> The DS is quiet, and very little recoil or vibration.
> 
> DL runs very long on the DS, at least this one did.


What about the valley... It seems to me that the Destroyer has a abnormally large valley (ie. you can creep like crazy and the string doesn't want to let down). This is mostly why I have continued to shoot Bowtech's over the years. Every other cam doesn't seem to compare. Obviously, as I stated 20 pages ago, that was the only real problem I had with the SA bows (Inspire w/ standard cams in particular). 

Please compare the valley of the two bows (in particular, how much you can creep). I am guessing that you noticed the same thing on the Destroyer's valley? (I have shot a ton of bows and I have never seen one with as much valley)


----------



## Karbon

slim9300 said:


> What about the valley... It seems to me that the Destroyer has a abnormally large valley (ie. you can creep like crazy and the string doesn't want to let down). This is mostly why I have continued to shoot Bowtech's over the years. Every other cam doesn't seem to compare. Obviously, as I stated 20 pages ago, that was the only real problem I had with the SA bows (Inspire w/ standard cams in particular).
> 
> Please compare the valley of the two bows (in particular, how much you can creep). I am guessing that you noticed the same thing on the Destroyer's valley? (I have shot a ton of bows and I have never seen one with as much valley)


If you want MAJOR valley, try a NBA Genetix. Valley for days.
I still like the valley we were able to get with the Infinity.


----------



## slim9300

Karbon said:


> The draw is one reason I cannot HUNT a bowtech. My arrows always bounce and I cannot draw it back super still, with out extra movement associated with it breaking over.


You are crazy Karbon. But then again I hunt with a WB. The D340 is the smoothest Bowtech "speed" bow they have ever produced. It makes the 82nd and 101st feel 3-4 lbs. heavier and a PIA to get over the hump (trust me, I still have one at the same poundage). I really believe that the Destroyer cam is a feat of engineering. If Bowtech makes a longer ATA bow with D340 specs, I'll be all over it. Then I will have the decision on which bow to keep.


----------



## slim9300

Karbon said:


> If you want MAJOR valley, try a NBA Genetix. Valley for days.
> I still like the valley we were able to get with the Infinity.


I don't know about that idea. Who is NBA Genetix? LOL JK.


----------



## Karbon

slim9300 said:


> I don't know about that idea. Who is NBA Genetix? LOL JK.


I like the D340...mostly. If not for some "new" this year, Id buy one.

WB...and you admit it. Thumbs up for honesty.


----------



## cordini

All I can say is it is pretty impressive that Kevin posted up the results he achieved....No fudging numbers for his own betterment. I'm looking forward to my Vengeance!!


----------



## slim9300

Karbon said:


> I like the D340...mostly. If not for some "new" this year, Id buy one.
> 
> WB...and you admit it. Thumbs up for honesty.


And I shoot 100 yards with fixed heads with groups rarely missing a deer-sized kill zone (I have a pin). It's the best rest I have ever owned and it's never failed once. 

Maybe if I didn't hunt 5-12 miles back in the backcountry for 10 days trips, and I just sat in a tree and hunted close to the road, then I might try something else. lol


----------



## achiro

jbsoonerfan said:


> This is weird to me. Not because what you say, but because how we are all different. I watched a guy try to shoot an Infinity at a shop one day and when he got to the point of the cams breaking over the arrow bounced off the rest (Bo Doodle). He immediately let it down and said "It's junk"
> 
> I have never had that problem with a bow. Just curious why it happens to some people with some bows and to other people with other bows.


 I just about bet that it wasn't the "fall" into the valley that got him, it was him pulling back too fast and uncontrolled and hitting the wall suddenly that made the arrow bounce. Mathews shooters sometimes have a hard time with a wall. :angel:


----------



## slim9300

achiro said:


> I just about bet that it wasn't the "fall" into the valley that got him, it was him pulling back too fast and uncontrolled and hitting the wall suddenly that made the arrow bounce. Mathews shooters sometimes have a hard time with a wall. :angel:


You are probably right. Mathews have zero wall.


----------



## Karbon

slim9300 said:


> You are probably right. Mathews have zero wall.


Maybe why I couldn't shoot the Z7 well, and the Infinity always kicked it's A $$ ath the range.


----------



## 5MilesBack

slim9300 said:


> What about the valley... It seems to me that the Destroyer has a abnormally large valley (ie. you can creep like crazy and the string doesn't want to let down).


That's what my Old Glory is like if I put the drawstop all the way to the end, which is where I keep it. I have tried all kinds of other positions of the draw stop and my shooting goes to crap because of the shorter draw length. And after shooting 150 arrows in a short while, that longer valley actually comes in handy.


----------



## CDUBE

rattlinman said:


> I'll take one, but I need to send you a personal check for $3000, then after you cash it, please send me the bow and the extra cash please. I do this on E-bay all the time, trust me it's legit !!!
> 
> (sorry man, just couldn't help it) lol



+2 million kagillion trillion


----------



## Scablands

karbon said:


> i was waiting for that. I had a 2009's...and 27.5inch draw is medium short. 27 and under...those guys are abnormal.
> *i should have just prayed for the bow to draw smoother. Lol*
> i should have just prayed for the bow to draw smoother. Lol
> 
> kidding!
> (you earned that one)


:roflmao:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We are giving away a FREE bow!!!!

That is if you are willing to design our website for us, we will trade you a bow of your choice in whatever finish you want.

If you are interested please email to [email protected] along with your qualifications and previous sites you have designed.

All of AT is aware of the fact, I am no computer guru. I can't even post a picture most times!!!! LOL


----------



## FishingBen

Wow, this thread even has Karbon "praying" now. Miracles are happening. 

And yes, I know the arrow cut thing was a little bit of a stretch but, I'm gonna have to wait so long to get this thing I just want to be able to take it and shoot it the moment I get it. So you know, its just a patience problem not a laziness problem. I don't have my own press and cut saw and draw board and fletching jigs and full pro shop in my basement like most of you guys so I have to drive over 25 miles to the nearest pro-shop just to get an arrow done. At least with one arrow I could play with it the day I got it. Thats all I was thinking. Patience is not one of my strong suits...SO GET OFF MY BACK!!! :set1_punch: Just kidding :laugh2:


----------



## Karbon

I'm praying I can learn how to design a web site right now.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

FishingBen said:


> Wow, this thread even has Karbon "praying" now. Miracles are happening.
> 
> And yes, I know the arrow cut thing was a little bit of a stretch but, I'm gonna have to wait so long to get this thing I just want to be able to take it and shoot it the moment I get it. So you know, its just a patience problem not a laziness problem. I don't have my own press and cut saw and draw board and fletching jigs and full pro shop in my basement like most of you guys so I have to drive over 25 miles to the nearest pro-shop just to get an arrow done. At least with one arrow I could play with it the day I got it. Thats all I was thinking. Patience is not one of my strong suits...SO GET OFF MY BACK!!! :set1_punch: Just kidding :laugh2:


We will do this for you, we will set up the rest, the loop, install your peep and papertune with your arrow for the bargain price of $15.00


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will do this for you, we will set up the rest, the loop, install your peep and papertune with your arrow for the bargain price of $15.00


Wow...very nice...just as long as it doesn't cut into my bow getting built time.


----------



## FishingBen

DONE!!!!!!!! :teeth::RockOn:


----------



## Sodhunter

*ProLine* said:


> Sure will!!


Joe- Is your website in your signature under construction? I can not get on. Any chance of posting your Purple/Green combination strings?


----------



## bowtech dually

We know that, we have been waiting for you to figure out how to post a picture for weeks !!!


Kevin Strother1 said:


> We are giving away a FREE bow!!!!
> 
> That is if you are willing to design our website for us, we will trade you a bow of your choice in whatever finish you want.
> 
> If you are interested please email to [email protected] along with your qualifications and previous sites you have designed.
> 
> All of AT is aware of the fact, I am no computer guru. I can't even post a picture most times!!!! LOL


----------



## kjrice

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We are giving away a FREE bow!!!!
> 
> That is if you are willing to design our website for us, we will trade you a bow of your choice in whatever finish you want.
> 
> If you are interested please email to [email protected] along with your qualifications and previous sites you have designed.
> 
> All of AT is aware of the fact, I am no computer guru. I can't even post a picture most times!!!! LOL


Tempting...


----------



## bartman3562

I also hate the cliff hanger drop off on some bows. My Allegiance may have been the best bow I ever owned. The 101st was bad, but I still shot it well. I then decided I wanted to go down in Draw force curve. Pounds didn't matter, as long as it was a smooth draw. My requirements : Smooth draw ( weight didn't matter ), and shoot my arrow (beaman ics340 ) at 300 FPS ( total 413 grains ). Shot the destroyer, alphamax, maxxis, sr71, and infinity. The last two were close, but at 30 inch draw, still not as smooth as I wanted. Then I picked up an inspire ( WOW ) 70 lbs, 30 inch draw ( was a mere 1/16 inch long on draw. Played with the stops, and I have a wonderful valley ( after a 50 shot 3D, still no yank at the end of the shoot ) and it is 3 FPS faster than my 101 at 65 lbs. BUT, the draw is sooooooooo much better. All I can say is this is the best shooting, most accurate bow I have ever had the pleasure of shooting. Can it be improved on??? I will have to wait and maybe someday see someone with a new K&K I can shoot. I just love this bow enough that I can't imagine another can be that much better  
Guess I am just trying to save some money LOL Once you first buyers are ready to sell, let me know LOL If it is truely that much better than mine, it will be a killing machine. Good luck to you guys, and I look forward to some hands on reports.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I wish I knew how to design websites.


----------



## Scablands

My son builds web sites for a living! 
I don't know how busy he is or if he does work on the side or not? I could ask?
He works for a company that does the sites for Microsoft.


----------



## YeOleFart

Karbon said:


> Wow...very nice...just as long as it doesn't cut into my bow getting built time.


I think your bow goes to the Web Page designer!


----------



## Oregon HG

Longbow42 said:


> Mike, thank you very much for your candid explanation. It does help me very much and I know others wanted to know as well. On the new K&K bows, will you also dip the string stopper and limb pockets?
> 
> Also, have you seen any bows dipped yet in the Reaper Buck pattern or is it still too early? I am curious as to whether the background looks dark or lighter with more visible contrast. Thank you very much!


I am not 100% sure if I am dipping K & K yet, Kevin and I have talked but nothing has been set in stone!

Reaper Buck is not in film yet. I am hoping that it will be soon!


----------



## Oregon HG

BradMc26 said:


> Mike,
> 
> When did you stop doing bows for SA. I know that I had a sight and stabilizer done by you and they were flawless.
> 
> But when I finally got my bow, I was a little disappointed.
> 
> Now to SA's credit, after I brought this up to them, they have agreed to take care of it after hunting season.


Mid May is when things went south!


----------



## Karbon

Mike does good work...my quivers, stabilizers and first few SA's were Good!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Oregon HG said:


> I am not 100% sure if I am dipping K & K yet, Kevin and I have talked but nothing has been set in stone!
> 
> Reaper Buck is not in film yet. I am hoping that it will be soon!


if thats the case i may change. Dont want to hold it up getting here waiting.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

what page is the camo ops on? lol


----------



## cordini

FishingBen said:


> Wow, this thread even has Karbon "praying" now. Miracles are happening.
> 
> And yes, I know the arrow cut thing was a little bit of a stretch but, I'm gonna have to wait so long to get this thing I just want to be able to take it and shoot it the moment I get it. So you know, its just a patience problem not a laziness problem. I don't have my own press and cut saw and draw board and fletching jigs and full pro shop in my basement like most of you guys so I have to drive over 25 miles to the nearest pro-shop just to get an arrow done. At least with one arrow I could play with it the day I got it. Thats all I was thinking. Patience is not one of my strong suits...SO GET OFF MY BACK!!! :set1_punch: Just kidding :laugh2:


I guess Kevin is into making arrows now as well ! :jksign: Glad to hear he could accommodate you with this request. I'm hoping my ACC 3-60's will work on my Vengeance.....Got about 4 dozen laying around ready to go.


----------



## Sodhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We will do this for you, we will set up the rest, the loop, install your peep and papertune with your arrow for the bargain price of $15.00


I just need to know what length and what arrow for a 70# Vengeance 29.5 DL with a 100 grain BH. Same arrow with smooth or speed cam? And where do I send that along with a ripcord rest and a peep? Do you want to or can you sell me a peep, rest, arrows, sight, quiver? I would think rather than buying elsewhere and shipping to you, it would make more sense to let you sell me the stuff and make a few bucks and also save me shipping.?.? If you get that website set up properly you could sell and order all this stuff just by having the customer fill out what they want amongst a few choices that the manufacturers of these sights, rests, peeps, quivers and arrows would would be probably lined up and offering great prices to be part of your recommended set up choices. I know you guys are probably overwhelmed just dealing with the regular unforseen things involved in starting up a business and do not need more decisions and work right now, but this would...1.Be a GREAT benefit and service to your customers, 2.Allow you to make a some extra bucks while personally tuning these bows anyway, 3.Possibly avoid some customer setup/screwups that would inevitably happen and save the phone calls etc. especially among the less qualified/experienced folk who want to buy your bow and may not want to go to a local shop just to get shooting because they did not buy the bow there. Just thought.

Oh, one other thing, just when I thought Karbon actually was a lost case because he is a Dallas fan, I hear he is now praying and wants Cower to coach the Boys. I knew he had potential!


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> Mike does good work...my quivers, stabilizers and first few SA's were Good!


Same here......Mine came out great!


----------



## sliverpicker

It might be helpful to know what camo film "IS" available...


----------



## Karbon

sliverpicker said:


> It might be helpful to know what camo film "IS" available...


G1 is BABY!


----------



## Oregon HG

Trailhuntin1 said:


> if thats the case i may change. Dont want to hold it up getting here waiting.


It takes 6-8 weeks for a film to be produced. I do not know if they already had it in production or what stage they were in when Kevin announced it as a pattern choice. K & K mentioned at one point 1-1-11 as start of ship dates, if that is still the plan then Reaper Buck should be well in production by then.


----------



## cordini

Sodhunter said:


> Oh, one other thing, just when I thought Karbon actually was a lost case because he is a Dallas fan, I hear he is now praying and wants Cower to coach the Boys. I knew he had potential!


I keep telling him that Cowher coaching the 'Boys is something he is dreaming up.....Maybe too many fumes in the adhesive room he is supposed to be working in!! LOL!! I heard today that Jerry actually wants Jeff Fischer......


----------



## Husker Hoyt

K&K ? What about Strothers Archery? While they appear to make great stuff, I think I'll stay with Hoyt. I know that they'll be called Hoyt next year, also.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

Husker Hoyt said:


> K&K ? What about Strothers Archery? While they appear to make great stuff, I think I'll stay with Hoyt. I know that they'll be called Hoyt next year, also.


 +1 thats
what im saying


----------



## cordini

Well, now that your opinion session appears to be over.........You're excused.


----------



## Just 1 More

here come the haters :thumbs_do


----------



## Sodhunter

Christmas special? Vengeance with ripcord rest, BlackGold sight, Stingray stab, matching tight spot quiver, peep, D loop, ready to shoot and paper tuned, just need to adjust your micro adjustable sight when it arrives! All this set up by the designer himself (really? me likeey but seems like a lot of work that can be done by someone talented but less talented than KS) for only $1,111.11 shipped 1-11-11 Serial number 1,111 (just mine cause Kate keeps 1, Kevin keeps 11, kissa** Karbon will probably get 111 cause he is "kissin'" and prayin' so hard for it, so the best I can hope for is 1,111). Slap Face! Wake up! Crap, my mind has become obsessed with this bow madness! Maybe string should be in GreenKoolAid/PurpleKoolAid! I'm intoxicated!


----------



## kjrice

Karbon said:


> If you want MAJOR valley, try a NBA Genetix. Valley for days.
> I still like the valley we were able to get with the Infinity.


A tad short for me but manageable.


----------



## RNT

Ok guys I am hoping some pics are posted showing these bows. Can someone post a link to them if their is one, I dont feel like scrolling through ALL of the pages.

By the way did the draw lengths on these bows get posted as well? I have been away from this thread for a little while!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Pictures will be available "in a few weeks".

Draw lengths have been posted up to 30" on vengeance and 32" on the vindicator. With a short draw cam planned too.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

FYI,

I was under the impression that the Reaper Buck film was available when I choose the pattern. I was informed the film was 8-9 weeks out from last week. 

As most know the film is always on a very slow boat, so if the film is not available by Jan 1 2011 we will offer a different pattern with "antlers" "horns" "bone" or whatever you want to call the racks on a bucks head. 

If you are stuck on the Reaper Buck pattern you will have the option to wait until it is.


----------



## Longbow42

I talked to the guy at Proveil today as I am interested in their new Fall and Snow camo. I also asked him about Reaper Buck. he told me they would not have films available until the spring, but possibly sooner and that those three camo patterns would be coming out at the same time. I really like their Fall camo pattern.


----------



## *ProLine*

Sodhunter said:


> Joe- Is your website in your signature under construction? I can not get on. Any chance of posting your Purple/Green combination strings?


Hello,

Yes our website is under construction.. Our website has not been redone in a few years, so were trying to just give a fresh look.

I'll put a couple links to a few of our threads, so people can check out colors. I wouldn't want to intrude on this thread, especially since we don't know who is chosen yet. 

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## realmfg

Can we get a pic of the other reaper...Thanks


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am amazed every time I shoot the Vengeance and Vindicator, they both have such a smooth draw. I have rechecked the DW every time I shoot the bows, feels like I'm drawing 55-58# but the scale reads 65#. I have set up a couple other bow companies bows to compare to. I will post the results later. One is a BT Destroyer 350.
> 
> I only give my honest thoughts, no BS, just facts on the comparison.
> 
> I PROMISE either one of the bows is a big improvement in DFC, easy roll over into the valley(no dropping off a cliff feel), MAJOR improvement in the feel of the valley of the bow at full draw, higher let off, if desired up to 80%+, faster speeds, and easier tuning. Improved the vertical and lateral nock travel. I even tried to make the bows more balanced and a little more eye appealing.


So really what your saying Kevin, if you will permitt me to paraphrase, is that they are really not that much better overall, correct? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> So really what your saying Kevin, if you will permitt me to paraphrase, is that they are really not that much better overall, correct? :set1_rolf2:


Only about a 86.8% improvement.


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We are giving away a FREE bow!!!!
> 
> That is if you are willing to design our website for us, we will trade you a bow of your choice in whatever finish you want.
> 
> If you are interested please email to [email protected] along with your qualifications and previous sites you have designed.
> 
> All of AT is aware of the fact, I am no computer guru. I can't even post a picture most times!!!! LOL


Kevin,
I'm sending "someone" your way. Oh...will you please post a pic of a limb bolt so every one will quit freakin out!! lol


----------



## 2xR

Sodhunter said:


> ... Serial number 1,111 (just mine cause Kate keeps 1, Kevin keeps 11, kissa** Karbon will probably get 111 cause he is "kissin'" and prayin' so hard for it, so the best I can hope for is 1,111). Slap Face! Wake up! Crap, my mind has become obsessed with this bow madness! Maybe string should be in GreenKoolAid/PurpleKoolAid! I'm intoxicated!



Nope, Kiss - I mean Karbon, will get serial #0024 ... With red, white and blue strings for his wildcats...


----------



## cerec_cat

2xR said:


> Nope, Kiss - I mean Karbon, will get serial #0024 ... With red, white and blue strings for his wildcats...


now those are some sting colors I would vote for!


----------



## 2xR

I vote for Johns Custom Strings in Astro material. 16 strands on the cable and 20 strands on the harness for another 3-6 fps over 452x !!! Silver and Orange to go with my GC Late or maybe bronze and yellow...


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Only about a 86.8% improvement.


K - I'm in in that case - wait, that means I'll have a vindicator and a vengeance now!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> I vote for Johns Custom Strings in Astro material. 16 strands on the cable and 20 strands on the harness for another 3-6 fps over 452x !!! Silver and Orange to go with my GC Late or maybe bronze and yellow...


Tried the Astro, lost 2 fps and gained some VIBRATION from the string.


----------



## kris bassett

Where abouts in Idaho are these being made?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

In a secret underground bunker!!!!

Can't be detected by any means of infrared, thermal imaging or dogs with great noses. LOL


----------



## 2xR

Seriously Kevin - one set or several pairs? May I ask who you got them from or did you make your own???


----------



## kris bassett

Kevin Strother1 said:


> In a secret underground bunker!!!!
> 
> Can't be detected by any means of infrared, thermal imaging or dogs with great noses. LOL


Now that's just rude. LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Seriously Kevin - one set or several pairs? May I ask who you got them from or did you make your own???


A few sets, and I didn't make them. I test though with the bow set to the exact same specs with all materials. 

I only change one piece of the harness at a time so the bow is shot multiple times to allow for settling, the cams are marked with a .005 pencil. The cams are put to the same place for every test. Then I adjust whatever needs to be changed to allow for the diameter difference.

When you use Astro with 14-16 strands the diameter is smaller thus by changing the DFC the DL and let off. So to test the string ALL of the specs have to be reset with a digital load cell and exact DL down to the .010.

Once you do this, the speed is lower.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kris bassett said:


> Now that's just rude. LOL


Post Falls


----------



## ChaseK

452x is fine by me. Had good luck with it.


----------



## kris bassett

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Post Falls


That's an 8 hour drive. I'd be willing to drive that far!!


----------



## sightpin

achiro said:


> I just about bet that it wasn't the "fall" into the valley that got him, it was him pulling back too fast and uncontrolled and hitting the wall suddenly that made the arrow bounce. Mathews shooters sometimes have a hard time with a wall. :angel:


I believe you are probably right being a Mathews shooter since 2002. When I have shot Elite or Strother bows having such a solid wall (good thing) was really something to get use to.


----------



## BearKills

Kevin Strother1 said:


> A few sets, and I didn't make them. I test though with the bow set to the exact same specs with all materials.
> 
> I only change one piece of the harness at a time so the bow is shot multiple times to allow for settling, the cams are marked with a .005 pencil. The cams are put to the same place for every test. Then I adjust whatever needs to be changed to allow for the diameter difference.
> 
> When you use Astro with 14-16 strands the diameter is smaller thus by changing the DFC the DL and let off. So to test the string ALL of the specs have to be reset with a digital load cell and exact DL down to the .010.
> 
> Once you do this, the speed is lower.


Have you tried Trophy fiber?


----------



## Karbon

Sodhunter said:


> Christmas special? Vengeance with ripcord rest, BlackGold sight, Stingray stab, matching tight spot quiver, peep, D loop, ready to shoot and paper tuned, just need to adjust your micro adjustable sight when it arrives! All this set up by the designer himself (really? me likeey but seems like a lot of work that can be done by someone talented but less talented than KS) for only $1,111.11 shipped 1-11-11 Serial number 1,111 (just mine cause Kate keeps 1, Kevin keeps 11, kissa** Karbon will probably get 111 cause he is "kissin'" and prayin' so hard for it, so the best I can hope for is 1,111). Slap Face! Wake up! Crap, my mind has become obsessed with this bow madness! Maybe string should be in GreenKoolAid/PurpleKoolAid! I'm intoxicated!


nice post f-head...I'd like to meet you sometime.


----------



## slim9300

slim9300 said:


> What about the valley... It seems to me that the Destroyer has a abnormally large valley (ie. you can creep like crazy and the string doesn't want to let down). This is mostly why I have continued to shoot Bowtech's over the years. Every other cam doesn't seem to compare. Obviously, as I stated 20 pages ago, that was the only real problem I had with the SA bows (Inspire w/ standard cams in particular).
> 
> Please compare the valley of the two bows (in particular, how much you can creep). I am guessing that you noticed the same thing on the Destroyer's valley? (I have shot a ton of bows and I have never seen one with as much valley)


One more try... Kevin, can you answer this? 

Please don't make me worry. lol


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> nice post f-head...I'd like to meet you sometime.


Brother........breath easy! Positive energy.....let the negative go! At least you know that I love you man!


----------



## kjrice

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Post Falls


Nice area. Just before the economy crashed, wifey and I took a BIG road trip from Seattle>Wenatchee>Walla Walla>Lewiston>Moscow>Coeur d'Alene>Spokane, Moses Lake>Seattle, looking for a new town. We liked Lewiston and Post Falls/Spokane areas. Enjoyed dinner at Clinkerdagger in Spokane with some local friends.


----------



## Sodhunter

Karbon said:


> nice post f-head...I'd like to meet you sometime.


WHOOOAAA! I hope you realize I was kidding and just stating all I can think/dream about lately is this bow I have ordered! Pretty sure you know I realize you are not actually prayin or kissin'. Still enjoy your sense of humor and honesty in your posts, even when they call me a f-head! Would like to meet you too.


----------



## Bow Kill

what a joke


----------



## rand_98201

OK are you going to let us know when its getting to close to the production numbers cut off?


----------



## slim9300

Bow Kill said:


> what a joke


? What's the joke? I'm lost.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

slim9300 said:


> One more try... Kevin, can you answer this?
> 
> Please don't make me worry. lol


I did not find the valley to be very long, were the stops set at the right peg for the DL on the Destroyer you tried?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bow Kill said:


> what a joke


Auby,

You know what Forrest said " Stupid is as Stupid does"


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BearKills said:


> Have you tried Trophy fiber?


I tried some on a Infinity several months ago, Mike Carter built me a couple sets, saw no improvement in speed, ot noise or vibration. I couldn't tell any difference.

Materials react different to certain cams designs, I design the cams around a certain material and diameter. So changing the material will normally slow the bow down, the biggest reduction in speed I have seen on these cams is with the VTX material.


----------



## 2xR

Had no idea there was so much detail in your designs Kevin. Cams designed for a specific material and diameter - WOW. So, if the claims of speed gains with these other materials is correct, it is either attributable to the weight of the cable/harness being less (less material + less weight), or it is because the different material has changed one or more of the bows specs, or both, correct?

May I ask about changing the material on an SR Kevin? Going with a new set of threads and was going to buy the Astro material. Should I just stick with the 452x? What do you think the Astro will do to the SR at 29/70???


----------



## Karbon

Sodhunter said:


> WHOOOAAA! I hope you realize I was kidding and just stating all I can think/dream about lately is this bow I have ordered! Pretty sure you know I realize you are not actually prayin or kissin'. Still enjoy your sense of humor and honesty in your posts, even when they call me a f-head! Would like to meet you too.


Sorry, my bad on the post read then. I HATE ***** kissing comments.

I'm a little angry and aggressive right now...damn my Cowboys...


----------



## 2xR

It's all right k-man - it is always darkest before the dawn they say. Now Jones can finally put Garrett at head coach (and continue to run the day-2-day activities just like Steinbrenner), and they can go get a real QB that can win the big games (and hopefully won't wear a bra)...


----------



## 12 rings only

2xR said:


> Had no idea there was so much detail in your designs Kevin. Cams designed for a specific material and diameter - WOW. So, if the claims of speed gains with these other materials is correct, it is either attributable to the weight of the cable/harness being less (less material + less weight), or it is because the different material has changed one or more of the bows specs, or both, correct?
> 
> May I ask about changing the material on an SR Kevin? Going with a new set of threads and was going to buy the Astro material. Should I just stick with the 452x? What do you think the Astro will do to the SR at 29/70???


I had Ron at Extreme twist some up for my Infinity and only gained 3 fps. Just a little 411 for you.


----------



## 2xR

12 rings only said:


> I had Ron at Extreme twist some up for my Infinity and only gained 3 fps. Just a little 411 for you.



So did the bows specs change - DW, DL, ATA or BH? I have worked with a very reputable dealer/tuner here and he played with an SR using factory strings, Astro and 452x strings/cables from three different manufacturers at factory lengths and there was no discernable speed difference although the peak DW flucttuated almost 2#...


----------



## Bakes5

2xR said:


> It's all right k-man - it is always darkest before the dawn they say. Now Jones can finally put Garrett at head coach (and continue to run the day-2-day activities just like Steinbrenner), and they can go get a real QB that can win the big games (and hopefully won't wear a bra)...



It's also always darkest just before it goes pitch black.


----------



## 2xR

Bakes5 said:


> It's also always darkest just before it goes pitch black.


I assumed it was pitch black already for the 'boys... :zip:


----------



## Karbon

I think the season is dark enough...I can't see a DAMN thing where I'm sitting.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> I think the season is dark enough...I can't see a DAMN thing where I'm sitting.


Might as well call them the CowGirls now. Heck I think the cheerleaders could play better than they are. Once dallas gets a good QB then I will call them the cowboys..
They had a chance to pick up rex grossman, but I guess they didn't want hi,. Shame, because I think rex would have did great at Dallas.


----------



## Bow1

Can we keep this to K & K bows, come on everytime I get an email I am thinking great some news about the bows (Hoping its from one of the K's) and its about football. Geez 
 Don't get me wrong I love football, just not on this thread.


----------



## Karbon

I think we should leave Kevin alone to finish his work...and talk football all day.

Oh yeah...romo....nevermind.


back to K&K....


----------



## Longbow42

This is the camo that I am getting for my new Strother bow. It looked really cool on some bow pics on another post. maybe Kevin will offer it since the Reaper Buck won't be available for a while. It's the new Web camo. It would also look great with black limbs.

http://www.boneheadcamo.com/store.html


----------



## Trailhuntin1

I know its not, but i would love for Predator deception green to be an option. Just think that would look great on a bow.


----------



## sagecreek

Since KS isn't too computer savy, he wanted me to post this for you guys! :tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

That's a nice looking bolt. Looks real fast. What are the specs and are there any options available? :tongue:


----------



## DOAGuide

Lets have fun this morning. Who is the biggest Kevin bow pimp? Only list the models that you currently own. Here are mine:

Infinity
SR71
Z28
Fire
GTO
Synergy XT


----------



## sagecreek

USNarcher said:


> That's a nice looking bolt. Looks real fast. What are the specs and are there any options available? :tongue:


5/16-24 X 2" Stainless Steel

2 1/4" as the only option for now. $1.25 upcharge


----------



## sagecreek

DOAGuide said:


> Lets have fun this morning. Who is the biggest Kevin bow pimp? Only list the models that you currently own. Here are mine:
> 
> Infinity
> SR71
> Z28
> Fire
> GTO
> Synergy XT


Got me beat.

GT-500


----------



## DOAGuide

I'm sure there are a couple on here that have me beat! Come on Karbon


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> I'm sure there are a couple on here that have me beat! Come on Karbon


Right now?
Infinitys
Vanquish
Fire

In the last year???
SR71-a few, Alley, GT500(2), Z28, Envy, Cuda, and several more Infinity and vanquish that I had dipped.


----------



## 12 rings only

2xR said:


> So did the bows specs change - DW, DL, ATA or BH? I have worked with a very reputable dealer/tuner here and he played with an SR using factory strings, Astro and 452x strings/cables from three different manufacturers at factory lengths and there was no discernable speed difference although the peak DW flucttuated almost 2#...


The DW incresed just a smidge but all was good on the rest of the specs. I took my 70 / 29.5 Alpha Burner out of the box...339 fps. Installed Rons Astro and with playing with the cam rotation got it to shoot 351 fps...66 lbs @ 29 5/8ths 330 grain arrow. So I just wrote off the small gain on the Infinity was already "maxxed out" performance wise. I really like the fact that you don't have to massage these bows to get out what they can do...and the new ones will be the same i'm sure!!


----------



## 12 rings only

sagecreek said:


> since ks isn't too computer savy, he wanted me to post this for you guys! :tongue:
> 
> :d
> View attachment 923585


atta boy sage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Lets have fun this morning. Who is the biggest Kevin bow pimp? Only list the models that you currently own. Here are mine:
> 
> Infinity
> SR71
> Bowtech Allegiance
> Diamond Black Ice (can't remember is this was one of Kevins Designs before he left)
> BT Little Rascal (3 of them)
> BT BlackHawk
> BT ESD


----------



## Scablands

Extreme VFT
Allegiance 
E-Force
3 E-500's
Envy
Z 28
SR-71
Inspire 
I think that is all? LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sagecreek said:


> 5/16-24 X 2" Stainless Steel
> 
> 2 1/4" as the only option for now. $1.25 upcharge


You do know that the bolt is not set up proper and won't papertune with that thread count!! It also has to be anodized or coated so it doesn't shine like a new silver dollar.

The bolt should be 5/16-18 x 2 1/4" LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> This is the camo that I am getting for my new Strother bow. It looked really cool on some bow pics on another post. maybe Kevin will offer it since the Reaper Buck won't be available for a while. It's the new Web camo. It would also look great with black limbs.
> 
> http://www.boneheadcamo.com/store.html


I like the Web pattern, I thought it wasn't available yet, since it is, I'm having some of the Stingray Stabilizers dipped in both to see the pattern.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

12 rings only said:


> The DW incresed just a smidge but all was good on the rest of the specs. I took my 70 / 29.5 Alpha Burner out of the box...339 fps. Installed Rons Astro and with playing with the cam rotation got it to shoot 351 fps...66 lbs @ 29 5/8ths 330 grain arrow. So I just wrote off the small gain on the Infinity was already "maxxed out" performance wise. I really like the fact that you don't have to massage these bows to get out what they can do...and the new ones will be the same i'm sure!!


What material comes stock on the Hoyt's and how many strands. Do you know the finished diameter of the end servings. This could be where the speed increase on your Hoyt came from.

Changing the diameter of the finished ends of string/cables that are taken up and let out of the cam and mod grooves is just like changing the geometry of the cam.


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You do know that the bolt is not set up proper and won't papertune with that thread count!! It also has to be anodized or coated so it doesn't shine like a new silver dollar.
> 
> The bolt should be 5/16-18 x 2 1/4" LOL


I thought we were going for the precision poundage adjustment on the "target" version! lain:


----------



## sagecreek

Here is the hunting model:

5/16-18 X 2 1/4" Oxodized epsi:


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I did not find the valley to be very long, were the stops set at the right peg for the DL on the Destroyer you tried?


Well, Mike Carter set the bow up for me and built the string and cables. So I am certain the answer is yes. As you can see from my sig, it's shooting at more then it's potential in terms of speed. Maybe it comes down to who set the bow up. 

So you are saying that you had more valley on your design?


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> What material comes stock on the Hoyt's and how many strands. Do you know the finished diameter of the end servings. This could be where the speed increase on your Hoyt came from.
> 
> Changing the diameter of the finished ends of string/cables that are taken up and let out of the cam and mod grooves is just like changing the geometry of the cam.


Actually have no idea on the finished diameter of either set but 20 strand 452x.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

12 rings only said:


> Actually have no idea on the finished diameter of either set but 20 strand 452x.


That is why the DW went up, DL should have increased about 3/32" - 1/8".


----------



## brokenlittleman

Quick question for Kevin.

What chrono do you use for your testing?


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is why the DW went up, DL should have increased about 3/32" - 1/8".


Because of four less strands, correct?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Because of four less strands, correct?


Correct.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> Quick question for Kevin.
> 
> What chrono do you use for your testing?


Easton, Pro chrono and Chrony.


----------



## brokenlittleman

What do yoy do. Take the average from all of them?


----------



## Takeum

I've owned a few myself,,,
3 Synergy's
2 Fires
3 Envy's
3 GTO's
2 Z28's
2 GT500's
2 Alley's
1 Tribute
2 Old Glory's


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> What do yoy do. Take the average from all of them?


Pick the number from the slowest one then take off a few fps and I'm safe.


----------



## brokenlittleman

I have to say it is fascinating to me all the talk about the counts and different materials affecting not only the speeds but dw, dl, vibration noise etc. I am guessing knowledge of these types of things is what seperates the supertuners from the rest of the guys that know how to get a bow into spec and have the cams timed.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Pick the number from the slowest one then take off a few fps and I'm safe.


The more time I spend on this thread is giving me a little more confidence that I did not make a mistake by buying a bow unseen let alone not shot. I am unlike some of the other guys that have owned or currently own Kevins designs unless you designed the BT Pro 40 Dually (one of the best bows I ever shot).


----------



## DOAGuide

Wow, there are some true "bow pimps" on here. I'm falling behind. Better start buying more bows. LOL!


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Correct.


I am not the sharpest tack in the box Kevin, but I am teachable/trainable...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> I have to say it is fascinating to me all the talk about the counts and different materials affecting not only the speeds but dw, dl, vibration noise etc. I am guessing knowledge of these types of things is what seperates the supertuners from the rest of the guys that know how to get a bow into spec and have the cams timed.


I try to look at every part on the bow and determine how that particular part can be improved upon. Or what is the best combination for mating parts, or what has the least amount of friction, what type of material used for a spacer can effect the speed. The thickness of the paint can cause a increase in DW, and lose of speed, by up to 2-3# of DW and 4-7 fps lose of speed.

I came up with an idea I applied for a patent on, it has to be the simplest idea I ever had, it controls the cables, will increase speed and reduce lateral torque and limb twist. When you see it, you're gonna think NO WAY, this is too simple.

I changed how the cam is machined, thereby reducing limb twist, little things that make a big difference when added together.


----------



## 2xR

brokenlittleman said:


> The more time I spend on this thread is giving me a little more confidence that I did not make a mistake by buying a bow unseen let alone not shot...


You made a wise decision! This will be my 8TH KS designed bow bought sight unseen and I have yet to be even moderately dissapointed!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> The more time I spend on this thread is giving me a little more confidence that I did not make a mistake by buying a bow unseen let alone not shot. I am unlike some of the other guys that have owned or currently own Kevins designs unless you designed the BT Pro 40 Dually (one of the best bows I ever shot).


I designed EVERY part of EVERY Bowtech through the 2006 line. So yes, that is one of my designs.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I designed EVERY part of EVERY Bowtech through the 2006 line. So yes, that is one of my designs.


:thumbs_up :smile:


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin, I got a question...

Why split limbs over single(solid) limbs??? Just wondering? Can't wait to see som pics


----------



## Bow Kill

You know what Forrest said " Stupid is as Stupid does" 
Last edited by Kevin Strother1; Yesterday at 11:20 PM. 

I think your onto something......That should be your slogan! 
Words spoken by a true innovator, how inspiring!


----------



## bro.betterley

Kevin, is the cable control system you aplied for a paten on, going to be on the K&K bows?


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Awesome info here. Keep it coming.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I like the Web pattern, I thought it wasn't available yet, since it is, I'm having some of the Stingray Stabilizers dipped in both to see the pattern.


I think Athens told me yesterday that the Web is not available yet. Should be very soon. Got a Bonehead bow coming. Looks like a pretty nice pattern.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Wow! There is some great info coming out on this thread. 
Now just to try and absorb some of it:icon_1_lol:
LOL
Can't wait to see what these bows will look like.


----------



## Longbow42

Scottie/PA said:


> I think Athens told me yesterday that the Web is not available yet. Should be very soon. Got a Bonehead bow coming. Looks like a pretty nice pattern.


 I spoke to the manufacturer and they said that the Web camo films should be in any day now to order from LP. That camo will be a great option and one that I want.


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Wow, there are some true "bow pimps" on here. I'm falling behind. Better start buying more bows. LOL!


Since March of 2008 - I have owned the following KS designed bows (along with some other manufacturers):

3 GTO's
4 SynXT's
1 Synergy
3 E-500
2 E-Forces
3 Energy's (2 SBH and 1 LBH)
2 GT500s
4 Z-28s (1-2008.5, 1-2009, 2-2010)
3 Judge's
1 Aigil 
1 Aigil SS
3 Infinity's
3 SRs and, drum roll please





8 Envy's

God, my wife is a Saint !!! I should go buy her a diamond quick...


----------



## bginvestor

Will these features be included in the 2011 models?



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I try to look at every part on the bow and determine how that particular part can be improved upon. Or what is the best combination for mating parts, or what has the least amount of friction, what type of material used for a spacer can effect the speed. The thickness of the paint can cause a increase in DW, and lose of speed, by up to 2-3# of DW and 4-7 fps lose of speed.
> 
> I came up with an idea I applied for a patent on, it has to be the simplest idea I ever had, it controls the cables, will increase speed and reduce lateral torque and limb twist. When you see it, you're gonna think NO WAY, this is too simple.
> 
> I changed how the cam is machined, thereby reducing limb twist, little things that make a big difference when added together.


----------



## PoppieWellie

sagecreek said:


> Since KS isn't too computer savy, he wanted me to post this for you guys! :tongue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 923585


I would like to have chrome coating on the thread, GC camo on the shaft (a little pink won't hurt), and Blue, Red, and White on the cap!


Wait! the threading is gonna to wear off anyway, right ? so never mind about the chrome coating.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

StrictBaptist said:


> Kevin, I got a question...
> 
> Why split limbs over single(solid) limbs??? Just wondering? Can't wait to see som pics


So the solids don't become splits!!!! LOl



Bow Kill said:


> You know what Forrest said " Stupid is as Stupid does"
> Last edited by Kevin Strother1; Yesterday at 11:20 PM.
> 
> I think your onto something......That should be your slogan!
> Words spoken by a true innovator, how inspiring!


Thank you for your kind words!!!! LOL
We already have a slogan.



bro.betterley said:


> Kevin, is the cable control system you aplied for a paten on, going to be on the K&K bows?


Yes it will.


----------



## houndhamrick

How impressive is the Vidicator at 32" Draw w/70# draw??


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thanks for correcting YOUR mistake!!! Ha Ha Ha Ha
> 
> And to think SA said I'm hard to get along with!!!
> 
> Oh, hold on, I see you put it was Black oxide, I HATE black OXIDE, it's so oily and nasty. No, that bolt won't work either.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


OK, I want to respectively break our contract. lain:


----------



## Longbow42

houndhamrick said:


> How impressive is the Vidicator at 32" Draw w/70# draw??


That's what I ordered too. Should be a screamer.


----------



## sagecreek

OK, one last shot.

This one is blued.

If we can ever nail down this screw, the rest of the bow will be a piece of cake. lain:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sagecreek said:


> OK, one last shot.
> 
> This one is blued.
> 
> If we can ever nail down this screw, the rest of the bow will be a piece of cake. lain:
> 
> View attachment 923731


The blue coating is only used to distinguish the bolts from inch sizes!!!

I like the armor coating or cadmium plated.

Did you ever think the coating on a limb bolt could be this big of a issue?


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The blue coating is only used to distinguish the bolts from inch sizes!!!
> 
> I like the armor coating or cadmium plated.
> 
> Did you ever think the coating on a limb bolt could be this big of a issue?


Yes, but the cadmium coating is very expensive from what I have seen! 

The devil is in the details though.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sagecreek said:


> Yes, but the cadmium coating is very expensive from what I have seen!
> 
> The devil is in the details though.


But I thought you said you were supplying the limb bolts with cadmium plating for the same price as Black Oxide? LOL


----------



## JG358

Kevin Strother1 said:


> But I thought you said you were supplying the limb bolts with cadmium plating for the same price as Black Oxide? LOL


You can just bead blast mine If it will help me get my bow any quicker.:wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

JG358 said:


> You can just bead blast mine If it will help me get my bow any quicker.:wink:


That would be tough adjusting the bolts after bead blasting!!!! Better have a BIG wrench or a lot of grease.


----------



## JG358

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That would be tough adjusting the bolts after bead blasting!!!! Better have a BIG wrench or a lot of grease.


I was just talking about the head, not the threads.:teeth:

Although with the right blast media, it wouldnt matter anyway.


----------



## peregrine82

DOAGuide said:


> Lets have fun this morning. Who is the biggest Kevin bow pimp? Only list the models that you currently own. Here are mine:
> 
> Infinity
> SR71
> Z28
> Fire
> GTO
> Synergy XT


SR-71
Infinity
Inspire
Elite Cuda (Wifes)


----------



## TTNuge

I now have no bow, I'm well rested and have all sorts of time to really give a new bow a complete test and shake down. Just think of the possibilities of having someone who has no history with your recent bows to give an unbiased review. Reaper Buck camo not required and screw finish will be critiqued as well.


----------



## vhunter

Tell me more about the cable slide.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> Tell me more about the cable slide.


There is NO slide. There is no roller. There is no flex rod.

But there is Teflon.

Is that enough of a hint?


----------



## JG358

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Is that enough of a hint?


Nope... maybe a picture would help:wink:


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There is NO slide. There is no roller. There is no flex rod.
> 
> But there is Teflon.
> 
> *Is that enough of a hint*?



Nope - I'll need a pic or a very detailed description please!?!?!?


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There is NO slide. There is no roller. There is no flex rod.
> 
> But there is Teflon.
> 
> Is that enough of a hint?


Is it very similar to the new Martin rig? 

Patent pending by you .  I can sense this getting out of hand real quick. :ninja:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Nope - I'll need a pic or a very detailed description please!?!?!?


It controls the cable travel both directions, back and sideways!

It reduces the friction, reduces the lateral torque on the limbs, makes the DFC smoother and increases the speed a couple fps.

It is the most simple thing ever!!!!

I like riddles.


----------



## Atrof

:confused3: But there is a rod of some sort with groves or slots covered with teflon were those cables touch???


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sagecreek said:


> Is it very similar to the new Martin rig?
> 
> Patent pending by you .  I can sense this getting out of hand real quick. :ninja:


Nothing like the Martin design, no slide, no screw to hold the cables from moving or anything like the one they have in their picture.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Atrof said:


> :confused3: But there is a rod of some sort with groves or slots covered with teflon were those cables touch???


No, there isn't.


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Nothing like the Martin design, no slide, no screw to hold the cables from moving or anything I see in their picture.


They have a block of Teflon mounted on the end of the rod that is slotted for the cables and the slot angles back towards the center of the power stoke. I thought it was pretty cool when I say it. The cables just slide in it like the old Jennings bow did on a flat surface.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It controls the cable travel both directions, back and sideways!
> 
> It reduces the friction, reduces the lateral torque on the limbs, makes the DFC smoother and increases the speed a couple fps.
> 
> It is the most simple thing ever!!!!
> 
> I like riddles.



So it is smaller than a bread box too, correct?

Seriously, sounds very cool and simple is better - K.I.S.S. Less IS more! I think I am getting a mental image...


----------



## sagecreek

Well I hope it's an offset inner cam that spaces the strings away from the arrow path, with an opposite inner cam on the bottom for a balanced shoot through design.


----------



## mtelknut

Any chance the K&K bows will have the no-gloves installed on the strings? Kind of liking them on the Infinity.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Yeah I was visualizing Oneida-esque as well.


----------



## sagecreek

Here is the profile of the apparatus labeled TRG.

I saw a picture of it somewhere at an angle.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There is NO slide. There is no roller. There is no flex rod.
> 
> But there is Teflon.


Is my bow coming with a frying pan attached to it?


----------



## FishingBen

Lol. Frying pan!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> Is my bow coming with a frying pan attached to it?


Of course it is, I figured this way you can cook up some of the very fresh meat from your successful hunt without ever leaving the woods.

It's from the new Bubba Gump cookware line. J/K


----------



## scarn150

I am tempted to pull the trigger but I can't see these bows being any easier on my shoulder (had a total replacement in January) than my Z. I'm in no way bashing or saying anything bad. I'd wish Kevin and Kate the best of luck but I don't think they'll need it. Half of these bows are gonna be sold sight unseen and the rest should pretty much sell themselfs after a few people give reviews if they are half as good as they sound.


----------



## Longbow42

Here is the Web camo. It will look sharp with black accessories and parts and offer some good concealment.


----------



## Longbow42

Longbow42 said:


> Here is the Web camo. It will look sharp with black accessories and parts and offer some good concealment.


Don't know why the pic of the Web camo on a bow did come out?


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I was excited before. Now I am really excited. I love anything that makes a bow simpler. But this new teflon cable slide replacement thing makes it faster to??!! Thats awesome


----------



## houndhamrick

We all are going to be in shock-n-aww when we see what all kevin has up his sleeve. Im Glad I got my order in on day one.


----------



## cordini

We'd be lining up right after you......Seeing as you seem to be full of it already.....Just sayin'!


----------



## bowtech2006

houndhamrick said:


> We all are going to be in shock-n-aww when we see what all kevin has up his sleeve. Im Glad I got my order in on day one.


plus 1


----------



## rocket75

Just packed up my 2 KS bows headed to Ohio in the morning. The 1 spot is filled by a Strother Inspire and the back up, and not very far behind is a Bowtech Old Glory. Both are up to the task but the inspire does the job quieter and smoother and same speed at 66lbs while old glory is at 71. KS has his hands full to better some of his prior designs but you can't doubt him cause he seems to always make the next one's better. The only regret I have is I don't have my God's Country Camo Vindicator yet. I am hoping the God's Country Camo will bring good luck. Thanks to Kevin for choosing God's Country for the stock camo as a hunting bow could not have a more fitting camo. Thanks Kevin for all you do! I better finish packing.


----------



## houndhamrick

Clueless in Oklahoma are you??


----------



## houndhamrick

rocket75 said:


> Just packed up my 2 KS bows headed to Ohio in the morning. The 1 spot is filled by a Strother Inspire and the back up, and not very far behind is a Bowtech Old Glory. Both are up to the task but the inspire does the job quieter and smoother and same speed at 66lbs while old glory is at 71. KS has his hands full to better some of his prior designs but you can't doubt him cause he seems to always make the next one's better. The only regret I have is I don't have my God's Country Camo Vindicator yet. I am hoping the God's Country Camo will bring good luck. Thanks to Kevin for choosing God's Country for the stock camo as a hunting bow could not have a more fitting camo. Thanks Kevin for all you do! I better finish packing.


Good luck to you, If your headed or near Coshocton County ,I can give you a heads up on a little hotspot


----------



## mdewitt71

Longbow42 said:


> Here is the Web camo. It will look sharp with black accessories and parts and offer some good concealment.


I think that will do it...........hopefully you can see the bow now...........
BTW, I think it does look ALOT better on the bow than it does the other pic.


----------



## bginvestor

Sounds like a teflon coated rod to me..:confused3:

The cable strings cannot be in-line w/ bow string



Kevin Strother1 said:


> There is NO slide. There is no roller. There is no flex rod.
> 
> But there is Teflon.
> 
> Is that enough of a hint?


----------



## bginvestor

That looks good :teeth:



mdewitt71 said:


> I think that will do it...........hopefully you can see the bow now...........
> BTW, I think it does look ALOT better on the bow than it does the other pic.


----------



## mdewitt71

bginvestor said:


> Sounds like a teflon coated rod to me..:confused3:
> 
> The cable strings cannot be in-line w/ bow string


Maybe something like G5 put on thier Flagship bow, a rod with holes or slots machined in it?????????


----------



## jeffrey1

jbsoonerfan said:


> I don't know, if he said it smelled like roses many would believe it, even after smelling it..............................
> 
> BTW, It was a joke, but I wouldn't expect someone with a limited IQ such as yourself to get it.


Sourpuss, its been four days since Missouri wooped your AS$!


----------



## Longbow42

mdewitt71 said:


> I think that will do it...........hopefully you can see the bow now...........
> BTW, I think it does look ALOT better on the bow than it does the other pic.


Thank you! That does look good on the bow.


----------



## rocket75

Headed to Highland county but a heads up would be appreciated. Shoot me a pm. Thanks Stan


houndhamrick said:


> Good luck to you, If your headed or near Coshocton County ,I can give you a heads up on a little hotspot


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Sorry I made a joke on this thread. Guess it really hurt someones wittle feewins and they had to turn me in. Carry on with the love fest, I will go elsewhere.


----------



## mdewitt71

jeffrey1 said:


> Sourpuss, its been four days since Missouri wooped your AS$!


but what a mark it left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They won't be sitting down for months. :shade:


----------



## jbsoonerfan

jeffrey1 said:


> Sourpuss, its been four days since Missouri wooped your AS$!


Yo Jeffro, better check yoself befo ya wreck yoself dawg.

That is a personal attack along with masking text all in the same post. Both of which are infractions based on AT rules. Oh No.........


----------



## jeffrey1

jbsoonerfan said:


> Yo Jeffro, better check yoself befo ya wreck yoself dawg.
> 
> That is a personal attack along with masking text all in the same post. Both of which are infractions based on AT rules. Oh No.........


Not me that turned you in ,but I thought you had already left Snoop Dawg!


----------



## Oregon HG

sagecreek said:


> OK, I want to respectively break our contract. lain:


Wait you didn't do that at Elk camp so it doesn't count!


----------



## alaz

mdewitt71 said:


> Maybe something like G5 put on thier Flagship bow, a rod with holes or slots machined in it?????????


That is what I was thinking...but then I thought Kevin said no rod at all?...but maybe I misunderstood. Maybe a shoot thru teflon cable spacer...some type of harness??
Are we getting any closer?


----------



## 1vabwhntr

If we cant see pics of the bow, can we atleast see pics of the teflon coated cable aligning no cam leanin not a rod or slide or pulley thing?


----------



## Oregon HG

scarn150 said:


> I am tempted to pull the trigger but I can't see these bows being any easier on my shoulder (had a total replacement in January) than my Z. I'm in no way bashing or saying anything bad. I'd wish Kevin and Kate the best of luck but I don't think they'll need it. Half of these bows are gonna be sold sight unseen and the rest should pretty much sell themselfs after a few people give reviews if they are half as good as they sound.



I have a partial tear in my right rotator cuff, and had put my allegience aside due to it! While i have not had any surgery I am now shooting my SA Infinity if that says anything about the better draw curve!


----------



## .284

Oregon HG said:


> I have a partial tear in my right rotator cuff, and had put my allegience aside due to it! While i have not had any surgery I am now shooting my SA Infinity if that says anything about the better draw curve!


Plus1. Bad motorcycle crash and burn. Destroyed shoulder. Didn't think I'd ever shoot anything that was legal to hunt with. Now shooting a SA - SR71 - @61#. Anxious to see just how much better it can get. Thanks Kevin. Is it January yet?


----------



## Oregon HG

Scablands said:


> Extreme VFT
> Allegiance
> E-Force
> 3 E-500's
> Envy
> Z 28
> SR-71
> Inspire
> I think that is all? LOL


Remember guys this is what WE CURRENTLY OWN! We don't want to go down the road of what we have all OWNED in the past cause I have had close to 30 of Kevins designs over the last 11 years in my possession! I will say this thou of all the bows I have parted with the Extreme VFT is the one I wish I would have never let go! Well all 4 of them...


----------



## 2xR

Sorry Mike - editing post:
2 E-500
1 SBH Energy
4 Envy's
1 GTO
1 SynXT
1 GT500s
1 Z-28s
2 Judge's
1 Infinity
2 SRs


----------



## Aggieland

mdewitt71 said:


> I think that will do it...........hopefully you can see the bow now...........
> BTW, I think it does look ALOT better on the bow than it does the other pic.


This camo looks freakin sweet.. Man, I'm going to have to go back through this thread and find out where to send the $$.. There are still some bows left right?


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Sorry Mike - editing post:
> 2 E-500
> 1 SBH Energy
> 4 Envy's
> 1 GTO
> 1 SynXT
> 1 GT500s
> 1 Z-28s
> 2 Judge's
> 1 Infinity
> 2 SRs


LOL I bow my head to the True Kevin Bow *****!


----------



## cordini

GO TO MANUFACTURE SECTION AGGIE!! Kate has the info there......


----------



## VorTexan

Rattler you still one of the dealers in Texas?


----------



## Aggieland

VorTexan said:


> Rattler you still one of the dealers in Texas?


Yeah, Make Rattler a dealer. I would love to deal with him, Great guy..!


----------



## cordini

VorTexan said:


> Rattler you still one of the dealers in Texas?


I haven't even seen Rob on the thread.....What's he up to? Working too many hours again?!


----------



## jeffrey1

VorTexan said:


> Rattler you still one of the dealers in Texas?


Pardon my ignorance, was Rattler a dealer of SA? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## cordini

I don't think he was.......


----------



## Aggieland

I auctually just talked to ROB he just got to work.. Don't think he is a dealer at the moment.


----------



## jeffrey1

Aggieland said:


> I auctually just talked to ROB he just got to work.. Don't think he is a dealer at the moment.


That being said, was he at one time?


----------



## Aggieland

jeffrey1 said:


> That being said, was he at one time?


Not that I know of. But I wish he was.. Maybe he should talk to Kevin about becoming one. If he is even interested, I have no idea..


----------



## jeffrey1

Aggieland said:


> Not that I know of. But I wish he was.. Maybe he should talk to Kevin about becoming one. If he is even interested, I have no idea..


Thanks Aggieland


----------



## sliverpicker

VorTexan said:


> Rattler you still one of the dealers in Texas?


You're funny...


----------



## VorTexan

Aggieland said:


> This camo looks freakin sweet.. Man, I'm going to have to go back through this thread and find out where to send the $$.. There are still some bows left right?





sliverpicker said:


> You're funny...


Not funny just smart LOL!


----------



## sliverpicker

things a little slow?


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I did not find the valley to be very long, were the stops set at the right peg for the DL on the Destroyer you tried?


Can you at least describe the valley on your bow (in terms of how much you can creep)? Do I have to specifically request that you tune/time it with as much valley as possible (maybe at the sacrifice of a few fps) or will it be similar to the Destroyer's with the "factory" tune? You are killing me with your vagueness.


----------



## cordini

Just a guess here, but you should be able to tweek the stops a touch if you need more valley w/o much affect on DL & FPS.....Did that on the SR.


----------



## slim9300

cordini said:


> Just a guess here, but you should be able to tweek the stops a touch if you need more valley w/o much affect on DL & FPS.....Did that on the SR.


My Inspire was adjusted for the best/longest possible valley. It was still WAY to short for me. It was about half the valley of my 101st Airborne and about a 1/3 of the valley of my Destroyer. Kevin says this new bow has a largely improved valley. I am just trying to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## cordini

Understandable.....


----------



## lonehara

Oregon HG said:


> Remember guys this is what WE CURRENTLY OWN! We don't want to go down the road of what we have all OWNED in the past cause I have had close to 30 of Kevins designs over the last 11 years in my possession! I will say this thou of all the bows I have parted with the Extreme VFT is the one I wish I would have never let go! Well all 4 of them...


Mike - Scabs still owns all of thee above bows


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> I have a partial tear in my right rotator cuff, and had put my allegience aside due to it! While i have not had any surgery I am now shooting my SA Infinity if that says anything about the better draw curve!


At what poundage are you shooting your Infinity?


----------



## Rattler

If Kevin and Kate will let me then yes I will be a dealer. I was not a dealer with SA but my friend was. Any other questions?


----------



## jeffrey1

Rattler said:


> If Kevin and Kate will let me then yes I will be a dealer. I was not a dealer with SA but my friend was. Any other questions?


Nope, now it all makes prefect sense on my end. I just wish you and your friend would have come clean earlier this year. Oh well


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> At what poundage are you shooting your Infinity?


My Infinity is 65#, far cry from my 98# Allegiance! LOL


----------



## Rattler

jeffrey1 said:


> Nope, now it all makes prefect sense on my end. I just wish you and your friend would have come clean earlier this year. Oh well


What was there to come clean about? I never once stated I was a dealer for SA in that whole transaction. I was just merely helping a friend out who I continue to help out this day.


----------



## fourbarrel

slim9300 said:


> My Inspire was adjusted for the best/longest possible valley. It was still WAY to short for me. It was about half the valley of my 101st Airborne and about a 1/3 of the valley of my Destroyer. Kevin says this new bow has a largely improved valley. I am just trying to get an idea of what to expect.


I Pmd Kevin with the same question and he said it has more valley than any bow he has ever designed


----------



## FishingBen

I wonder if this Vindicator will be long enough to use my Archery Innovations Anchor Sight? I loved that thing on my Brig's but my Destroyer can't seem to use it due to how short it is.


----------



## Karbon

I wonder how many weeks is a "few"?


LOL


----------



## cordini

Just a few.......:bounce:


----------



## peregrine82

This is a question regarding patents on various aspects of the bows other than the obvious cams. It piqued my interest when Kevin made reference to PSE having patented pre loaded limbs. I believe they also hold a patent on number of sight holes that can be drilled in the riser. I was unaware that details this small on a bow could be patentable. Does that mean that Kevin can slightly less preload the limbs and be alright or slightly more. This seems totally goofy to me and wonder how far this can go. I would hope that Kevin could come on and answer some of these questions, or someone knowledgeable in archery patents.


----------



## FishingBen

Patents are a tricky thing and subject to a lot of interpretation and conjecture. One tiny alteration and you can avoid patent infringement on an item that looks alomst identical to the naked eye.


----------



## TTNuge

FishingBen said:


> I wonder if this Vindicator will be long enough to use my Archery Innovations Anchor Sight? I loved that thing on my Brig's but my Destroyer can't seem to use it due to how short it is.


I've never used one before but was hoping to try it with my Vengeance when it arrives.


----------



## Scablands

lonehara said:


> Mike - Scabs still owns all of thee above bows


Including the GTO I forgot to list. 
I sold another '03 Extreme VFT and gave a friend my Pro 40 freedom cam bow. Also traded another E-Force.


----------



## FishingBen

When you get one dialed in its awesome. When they won't dial in on a particular bow its frustrating but I like em so much I'll do anything to try and make it work. Still trying to figure out how to get it to set up on my Destroyer. Just can't seem to find the right angle. I think on the longer Vindicator it should work like normal.


----------



## TTNuge

Missed a nice doe this year on opening morning because my D-Loop slipped on the string just a bit and when I drew back it didn't line my peep up so I could see through it. I know it was masking other issues like the fact that my peep wasn't lined up to begin with but I really want to go away from the peep and the Anchor Sight seems to do the trick. Of course I'm also using an HHA dial single pin sight so I have that to deal with as well to get everything to work together.


----------



## Longbow42

FishingBen said:


> When you get one dialed in its awesome. When they won't dial in on a particular bow its frustrating but I like em so much I'll do anything to try and make it work. Still trying to figure out how to get it to set up on my Destroyer. Just can't seem to find the right angle. I think on the longer Vindicator it should work like normal.


 I love my AS and attached it to my MBG sight itself. It was easy to drill and tap the holes to accept the modified AS mount and now it "hover" just above my pin and works great. I attached it to the sight itself just above the sight ring. It was easy to do and works well for me. If your sight will allow, you might think about that way.


----------



## 5MilesBack

rocket75 said:


> The 1 spot is filled by a Strother Inspire and the back up, and not very far behind is a Bowtech Old Glory. Both are up to the task but the inspire does the job quieter and smoother and same speed at 66lbs while old glory is at 71.


With an IBO of 339 and 316 respectively, I find it hard to believe that only a 5lb draw weight difference has them shooting the same speed. What weight arrow and speed is that?


----------



## cerec_cat

So what are the camo options available to replace Reaper Buck?


----------



## cordini

Just wondering......Did we resolve the limb bolt issue yesterday?


----------



## Longbow42

cerec_cat said:


> So what are the camo options available to replace Reaper Buck?


I believe he is using the new Web camo by Bonehead Camo. If you go back a page or two, there are some pics of it in a swatch and bow.


----------



## cerec_cat

I saw the pick of web camo, but didn't see any comment that this was for sure what was going to be used.


----------



## north slope

ttt


----------



## sagecreek

Kevin must actually be working today. : /


----------



## JG358

sagecreek said:


> Kevin must actually be working today. : /



he's probably trying to figure out how to post a picture:wink:


----------



## bro.betterley

dont we all wish about trying to post a picture


----------



## cordini

cerec_cat said:


> I saw the pick of web camo, but didn't see any comment that this was for sure what was going to be used.


Might be a possibility because it sounds like the other film may be delayed.....I don't think Kevin wants to delay delivery due to films not being available.


----------



## waterfowler24

I heard everyone gets two free fish with every God's country camo option??


----------



## cerec_cat

cordini said:


> Might be a possibility because it sounds like the other film may be delayed.....I don't think Kevin wants to delay delivery due to films not being available.


I placed my order with predator, but might have to change it if the other options are better than the reaper buck


----------



## Bowbuster123

waterfowler24 said:


> I heard everyone gets two free fish with every God's country camo option??


OMG I hope the K&K Bows look a whole lot better than this!!!ukey:ukey: J/K


----------



## houndhamrick

I was stuck on the Reaper buck. Oh well


----------



## waterfowler24

Who makes the Web camo?


----------



## Longbow42

waterfowler24 said:


> Who makes the Web camo?


www.boneheadcamo.com


----------



## waterfowler24

Bone Head and Web on right. Looks Good!


----------



## Scottie/PA

waterfowler24 said:


> Bone Head and Web on right. Looks Good!


3 great looking bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## sightpin

That Web would look good with a black riser.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Bowbuster123 said:


> OMG I hope the K&K Bows look a whole lot better than this!!!


Me too.


----------



## waterfowler24

Looks like this is my new camo.... wait maybe should ask Karbon... crap..


----------



## realmfg

cerec_cat said:


> I saw the pick of web camo, but didn't see any comment that this was for sure what was going to be used.


I have not either. I thought he indicated it was reaper just no skulls but horns. I would like to know as well because the skulls were the big reason I did not like the pattern, kinda tacky


----------



## brokenlittleman

5MilesBack said:


> Me too.


Huh

I thought was the Vengeance :mg:


----------



## Longbow42

That Web camo is sweet. Glad I thought of it.:smile:


----------



## 0zarks2

Longbow42 said:


> That Web camo is sweet. Glad I thought of it.:smile:


No offense but it reminds me of "airbrush grafitti". Different strokes for different folks for sure.


----------



## fourbarrel

I dont care for it either


----------



## andy7yo

Anybody have a step by step tutorial of how to post pictures that they could send Kevin.:teeth:


----------



## waterfowler24

Well my first love is duck hunting, guess it kind of reminds me of shadowgrass or duckblind..


----------



## RayneStorm

I like the web camo the best. It does remind me of shadowgrass.


----------



## stanmc55

K2 Archery...............just thought i would mention it one more time. no limbs have been printed yet!!!!!


----------



## showmehntr

So is reaper buck not an option anymore? I placed my order with it...can I wait for it if I want to?


----------



## TTNuge

showmehntr said:


> So is reaper buck not an option anymore? I placed my order with it...can I wait for it if I want to?


If Reaper Buck is not available in time there will be a similar alternative to choose from or the option of waiting until Reaper Buck is available.


----------



## showmehntr

Thanks. I think I will wait...I am in no hurry just want it in that finish.


----------



## kicker338

Ok boys and girls soooooooooooo Kevin lives in POST FALLS Id. bet ya can't guess where I live!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLB2

kicker338 said:


> Ok boys and girls soooooooooooo Kevin lives in POST FALLS Id. bet ya can't guess where I live!!!!!!!!


It isnt hard to see........


----------



## GTOJoe

kicker338 said:


> Ok boys and girls soooooooooooo Kevin lives in POST FALLS Id. bet ya can't guess where I live!!!!!!!!


UUHHH........ I give up....


----------



## sliverpicker

stanmc55 said:


> K2 Archery...............just thought i would mention it one more time. no limbs have been printed yet!!!!!


Still highly unlikely...


----------



## kicker338

GTOJoe said:


> UUHHH........ I give up....


Ok I lied


----------



## 2xR

TTNuge said:


> Missed a nice doe this year on opening morning because my D-Loop slipped on the string just a bit and when I drew back it didn't line my peep up so I could see through it. I know it was masking other issues like the fact that my peep wasn't lined up to begin with but I really want to go away from the peep and the Anchor Sight seems to do the trick. Of course I'm also using an HHA dial single pin sight so I have that to deal with as well to get everything to work together.




You should try the SABO sight then - It is great. I shot it side-x-side with the new IQ, which has the no-peep built right into the sight ring, while the IQ is a high-quality well-built sight, the SABO with the Holographic dots and therefore amazingly clear sight picture is just as good. I am peepless now for 4 months and shooting at least as well if not better than with the peep. I can tell instantly if I am torquing my hand even the slightest little bit, or if by wearing a glove or different shirt, my anchor point is even 1/4" off in any direction!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> LOL I bow my head to the True Kevin Bow *****!




Mike - ask the K-man what he has stashed... Can you say bow-ho ukey::mg::embara: (sorry Steve)


----------



## cordini

stanmc55 said:


> K2 Archery...............just thought i would mention it one more time. no limbs have been printed yet!!!!!


Nope....I know they had considered the name, but chose K & K Archery instead, which I think is a better option. K2 is a good corporate name.....K & K Archery is a great name for recognition of ownership and design. A "Limited Edition" bow from K2 doesn't sound as good as a "Limited Edition" bow from K & K Archery, at least for me after some long thought on the subject. My hope is that Kevin & Kate keep it this way....Having a "Limited Edition" bow is a cool thing....Can't go into Cabelas, Gander Mountain or Bass Pro & just grab one off the shelf. If they did think of expanding in the future with a mass produced bow, I would suggest gearing it toward kids & women that are just starting out....The type of model that wouldn't need to necessarily change on a yearly basis, just something that fits & shoots well.

I for one am going to be hanging on to my "Limited Edition" Vengeance for a long time.....Unless Kevin comes out with some 400 FPS smooth draw creation next year! Now that would be something to own......:tongue:


----------



## Longbow42

Here are two other camos that are coming out soon by Proveil, the maker of Reaper Buck. They should be out the same time as Reaper Buck. They are called Fall and Snow.








Fall








Snow


----------



## 2xR

The Proveil Snow is sick - maybe even better than Winter Mimicry, maybe. Sticking with GC Late for my Vengeance however!


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> K2 Archery...............just thought i would mention it one more time. no limbs have been printed yet!!!!!


I have three children, in 9th grade, 8th grade, and 5th grade respectively. And everytime the term K2 is brought up, it has the connotation of Kindergerten to 2nd Grade.

Kevin mentioned that all the first name in his family starts with the first letter of 'K'. That is Kate, Kevin and three children.

So we can carry the logic further to call it K5, but wait a minute...

that would be the perfect name for an elementary school!


----------



## silverado08

K2= ski manufacture or the 2nd highest mountain behind Everest !


----------



## kicker338

kicker338 said:


> Ok boys and girls soooooooooooo Kevin lives in POST FALLS Id. bet ya can't guess where I live!!!!!!!!


Got to restart my motor it died. Yes I live in Post falls. How close to his place, dont know yet, going to have my son hack his computer to get his address. He can't hide for too long Post Falls is not that big. Do know he has been to Cabalas, one of my friends that works in the archery dept. told me about some strange guy who was in the archery dept. and said he was a bow designer. So I know vhe is some guy and strange lol. gota dig deeper into this one


----------



## Rattler

Can't wait to see one. I heard good things about them.


----------



## Rattler

I hope to come to the batcave in Idaho this summer. Need to go bass fishing with a friend


----------



## kicker338

Rattler said:


> I hope to come to the batcave in Idaho this summer. Need to go bass fishing with a friend


Shoot me a pm before you come so I can give ya a guided drive by of his place. It will cost ya $50 and I have to blindfold you first. $40 is my share $10 is his ops wasnt suppose to tell that. lol


----------



## *ProLine*

This is on page 3.... NOPE back to front! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Just an FYI,

Proline will be the manufacture of our string/cables.

Harness will be 24 strands of 452X.


----------



## FishingBen

Yesssss....! Now, I want orange.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Congrats to Proline! Good job guys!


----------



## *ProLine*

StrictBaptist said:


> Congrats to Proline! Good job guys!


Thank you everyone! And Thank you K&K Archery!

We appreciate all the support that we have received during this time. We are very excited about this opportunity. I truly believe that everyone is going to be extremely impressed. Kevin and I both are Obsessed with perfection, and I believe were both bringing it to the table.

Thanks again everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## TTNuge

Excellent news. Lets get them strings started! :darkbeer:


----------



## Scottie/PA

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you everyone! And Thank you K&K Archery!
> 
> We appreciate all the support that we have received during this time. We are very excited about this opportunity. I truly believe that everyone is going to be extremely impressed. Kevin and I both are Obsessed with perfection, and I believe were both bringing it to the table.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Nice Job Buddy!!!!!:thumbs_up I had no doubt.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Congrats..............*

Now what colors might we expect in "dem-dare" strings??????


----------



## cerec_cat

congrats


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks everyone... I can't tell you how great it is to be able to work with Kevin and Kate.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Scottie/PA said:


> Nice Job Buddy!!!!!:thumbs_up I had no doubt.


Thanks man!!


----------



## FishingBen

I know I just said this but I want to reiterate, I'm stoked about the Prolines!


----------



## 2xR

mdewitt71 said:


> *Congrats..............*
> 
> Now what colors might we expect in "dem-dare" strings??????



Congrats Joe - now about "dem-dare" string colors?


----------



## *ProLine*

FishingBen said:


> I know I just said this but I want to reiterate, I'm stoked about the Prolines!


Well look at my situation. Everyone of my Employees have all been stoked to find out...They have already left for the day when I found out! Lol. So I'm calling everyone to tell them! ha.

So in your words, Were STOKED too!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

2xR said:


> Congrats Joe - now about "dem-dare" string colors?


Thanks guys, we do appreciate it.

Colors?? Oh geeze... I don't even know yet!! haha. That is up to you guys and Kevin!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just an FYI,
> 
> Proline will be the manufacture of our string/cables.
> 
> Harness will be 24 strands of 452X.


*Yeip!* That's good to hear...Joe makes awesome bowstrings!


----------



## reezen11

exxcellent choice in string builders. YEIP!





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just an FYI,
> 
> Proline will be the manufacture of our string/cables.
> 
> Harness will be 24 strands of 452X.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just an FYI,
> 
> Proline will be the manufacture of our string/cables.
> 
> Harness will be 24 strands of 452X.


Static or floating yoke?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Static yoke.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Congrats Joe!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks TAT!


----------



## cerec_cat

TAT are you going to make shirts and hats again someday?


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Harness will be 24 strands of 452X.


And what will the string be?


----------



## 2xR

*ProLine* said:


> Thanks guys, we do appreciate it.
> 
> Colors?? Oh geeze... I don't even know yet!! haha. That is up to you guys and Kevin!


Orange and silver with clear ends and silver center serving for the GC Late! PLEASE...


----------



## Twsted

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Static yoke.


Why were the SA bows all floating yoke?
Just wondering?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> And what will the string be?


In my terms the harness is the string/cables, both cables and string will be 24 strands of 452x.


----------



## north slope

I love when a plan comes together....


----------



## sagecreek

*ProLine* said:


> Thanks everyone... I can't tell you how great it is to be able to work with Kevin and Kate.
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


You need to update your signature! :tongue:


----------



## realmfg

Longbow42 said:


> Here are two other camos that are coming out soon by Proveil, the maker of Reaper Buck. They should be out the same time as Reaper Buck. They are called Fall and Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow


That fall is nice


----------



## *ProLine*

sagecreek said:


> You need to update your signature! :tongue:


Got it!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## bulldogto

*ProLine* said:


> Got it!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Congrats Joe!!!


----------



## cordini

Congrats Joe! 

You know Kevin, I think the owners over there underestimated your ability to get another company started up to have production begin later this year. I really think they were going to try and ride your coat tails for a year.....Guess that kinda blew up in their face!! That being said, I still like the designs of the 3 bows you did.....Certainly looking forward to my Predator Vengeance!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you BullDogto & Cordini!!! 
Appreciate all the support!

Everyone seems to be happy with Kevin's choice, and that is GREAT!!!! I'm extremely happy that everyone is happy.


----------



## Killratio

kicker338 said:


> Got to restart my motor it died. Yes I live in Post falls. How close to his place, dont know yet, going to have my son hack his computer to get his address. He can't hide for too long Post Falls is not that big. Do know he has been to Cabalas, one of my friends that works in the archery dept. told me about some strange guy who was in the archery dept. and said he was a bow designer. So I know vhe is some guy and strange lol. gota dig deeper into this one


 They make movies about this type of stuff! LOL!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Congrats on the string deal. Once I get my Vindicator the other Joe will be making strings for it though. I was bummed he pulled his name from the running. But you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## cordini

Just remember.....Kate takes care of the serious stuff....I'd let it go before she opens up a can of [email protected]$$ on you!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## cordini

BTW Kate....Love the design you made....Looks great running @ the top of the page!!


----------



## bowtech dually

What pattern is this, it seems similar to Hardwoods and G1. It has great contrast and detail. anyone know the name of the pattern ?


----------



## Longbow42

IrkedCitizen said:


> Congrats on the string deal. Once I get my Vindicator the other Joe will be making strings for it though. I was bummed he pulled his name from the running. But you got to do what you got to do.


I hear you. John at John's Customs will be making mine. Quality always suffers some when top string makers need to make high volume for less profit.


----------



## Longbow42

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you BullDogto & Cordini!!!
> Appreciate all the support!
> 
> Everyone seems to be happy with Kevin's choice, and that is GREAT!!!! I'm extremely happy that everyone is happy.


Let's not get too cocky. I would not say everyone.:smile:


----------



## eagledriver22

How about some pics,please,please.


----------



## ChaseK

Kevin, you got any of those risers headed to the dippers yet?


----------



## 2xR

Joe, are we gonna get the pro-streak strings as an option???


----------



## bowtech dually

To answer my question.. it appears to be Vanish Hybrid


bowtech dually said:


> What pattern is this, it seems similar to Hardwoods and G1. It has great contrast and detail. anyone know the name of the pattern ?


----------



## sliverpicker

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you BullDogto & Cordini!!!
> Appreciate all the support!
> 
> Everyone seems to be happy with Kevin's choice, and that is GREAT!!!! I'm extremely happy that everyone is happy.


Don't get carried away dude...


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> I have three children, in 9th grade, 8th grade, and 5th grade respectively. And everytime the term K2 is brought up, it has the connotation of Kindergerten to 2nd Grade.
> 
> Kevin mentioned that all the first name in his family starts with the first letter of 'K'. That is Kate, Kevin and three children.
> 
> So we can carry the logic further to call it K5, but wait a minute...
> 
> that would be the perfect name for an elementary school!


or you could think a little bigger!!!! K2 is a mountain. what better name for a company that wants to grow. but if mom and pop or elementary schools are your thing..........


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

cerec_cat said:


> TAT are you going to make shirts and hats again someday?


I won't be making shirts & hats from home anymore, but I still have online stores where you can get all kinds of stuff. I can even customize a design for anyone.


----------



## reezen11

not everyone has to like prolines . your choice these bows will be coming with a superior string and cable set . if they arent to your liking change them to one you do like. no need to be getting upset over this guys. we all have our likes and dislikes. 




Longbow42 said:


> Let's not get too cocky. I would not say everyone.:smile:


----------



## Dylanl

I'm another one happy about the string choice. Everything I read about proline is good. The only thing now is what color will they be?


----------



## Longbow42

reezen11 said:


> not everyone has to like prolines . your choice these bows will be coming with a superior string and cable set . if they arent to your liking change them to one you do like. no need to be getting upset over this guys. we all have our likes and dislikes.


 Who's getting upset?? I do plan to change them, but PL will make a good back-up set.:smile:


----------



## *ProLine*

Longbow42 said:


> Let's not get too cocky. I would not say everyone.:smile:


Sorry that you find that to be cocky. 

I'll hush up now and make strings


----------



## huntsmuleys

Proline:thumbs_up:thumbs_up great choice!


----------



## DOAGuide

I know that Joe will make some great strings. And for those that are worried about quality I can guarantee you that Kevin will NOT let an inferior set go on the bows. He will check and double check every set. He is a obsessed with quality as I know Joe is also.

Congrats Joe!!!!!!

David


----------



## 2xR

*ProLine* said:


> ...
> 
> I'll hush up now and make strings



K - What colors Joe?


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> K2 is what everyone called Kevin Gabriel from OSMG, the last thing I want is to think about anything that reminds me of SA!
> 
> SA, now that is a name is wish they would change to Park Archery or Lueken Archery or Upper Archery, the last names of the three owners.


sorry Kev, didn't mean to hit a nerve! it's your company, but that's my (someday) Vengeance!!


----------



## stanmc55

bowtech dually said:


> What pattern is this, it seems similar to Hardwoods and G1. It has great contrast and detail. anyone know the name of the pattern ?


is it just me or is this close to the Vista that is an option now?


----------



## utaharcher

bowtech dually said:


> What pattern is this, it seems similar to Hardwoods and G1. It has great contrast and detail. anyone know the name of the pattern ?


Camowest VanishHybrid. Sweet Camo.


----------



## 0zarks2

utaharcher said:


> Camowest VanishHybrid. Sweet Camo.


I agree. Better than anything else offered IMO.


----------



## Scottie/PA

0zarks2 said:


> I agree. Better than anything else offered IMO.


It looks good in the picture but not that good on a bow. It has a purplish tint to it in person.


----------



## cordini

That's why I went with Predator....Know exactly what it looks like on a bow! So, I've got my sight lined up thanks to Sliver....Rest was ordered up today, and the Stingray Stab in matching camo....I'll need to get my quiver dipped as soon as we find out who is doing the dipping. Hope it's Mike....He's done good stuff for me!


----------



## Mys2kal

We need to see some pics Kevin!!! Any idea when you will have one ready to show?


----------



## cordini

Next month....Wait a couple of days !!


----------



## Oregon HG

showmehntr said:


> So is reaper buck not an option anymore? I placed my order with it...can I wait for it if I want to?


Reaper Buck is not available YET, It should be ready close to the first of the year, so for those willing to wait, Jan possible Feb....


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> K2 is what everyone called Kevin Gabriel from OSMG, the last thing I want is to think about anything that reminds me of SA!
> 
> SA, now that is a name is wish they would change to Park Archery or Lueken Archery or Upper Archery, the last names of the three owners.


I like Park Upper Lueken Archery


----------



## Oregon HG

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you everyone! And Thank you K&K Archery!
> 
> We appreciate all the support that we have received during this time. We are very excited about this opportunity. I truly believe that everyone is going to be extremely impressed. Kevin and I both are Obsessed with perfection, and I believe were both bringing it to the table.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Right on Joe! Congrats! Now you make the strings for 2 of the 3 bow companies I dip for!!! Maybe we should form a corporation and Merge!


----------



## Oregon HG

bowtech dually said:


> What pattern is this, it seems similar to Hardwoods and G1. It has great contrast and detail. anyone know the name of the pattern ?


Wayne Carlton's Camo West


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Right on Joe! Congrats! Now you make the strings for 2 of the 3 bow companies I dip for!!! Maybe we should form a corporation and Merge!


Does that mean you are dipping for K&K???????????? Man I sure hope so.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I wonder how many weeks is a "few"?
> 
> 
> LOL



More than two and less than 52... :secret:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome Joe!!!! Im sure Proline will represent K&K Archery very well!!!!! For those of you that have not experienced Proline strings and cables yet your in for trouble free shooting. Congratulations Buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mys2kal

Oregon HG said:


> I like Park Upper Lueken Archery


PUL Archery.


----------



## Longbow42

How about Puek Up Archery? :teeth:
That uses some of each name.


----------



## vahunter102

kyraizor said:


> Are there any pictures of these bows yet? kind of hard to weed through 36 pages. I have had a couple people recommend the vindicator to me, but I would like to see it. What about a list of dealers? any in KY?


No pics yet. If I remember right there are only 2 or 3 dealers at this point, one in Va and one in Pa for sure. You can order directly from K&K though, check out their thread in the Manufacturer forum. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333642


----------



## *ProLine*

Oregon HG said:


> Right on Joe! Congrats! Now you make the strings for 2 of the 3 bow companies I dip for!!! Maybe we should form a corporation and Merge!


Thanks!! LOL, Merger it is!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> Are there any pictures of these bows yet? kind of hard to weed through 36 pages. I have had a couple people recommend the vindicator to me, but I would like to see it. What about a list of dealers? any in KY?


No pictures yet.

We won't be setting up dealers all over, we have the following dealers.

Archery Sports in California
John's Custom Archery LLC in Virginia
SH Archery in Pennsylvania
Woodsedge Archery and Taxidermy in Wisconsin


----------



## dozer22

no ohio dealers yet that going to suck


----------



## pendejo37

dozer22 said:


> no ohio dealers yet that going to suck


If you are in the beaver creek in columbiana county.SH archery is only about an hour from there.


----------



## dozer22

beavercreek ohio


----------



## Dylanl

Really happy to hear about the dealer in Wisconsin. I think I will have to go there to see these bows when theyre out.


----------



## pendejo37

dozer22 said:


> beavercreek ohio


there is a beaver creek state park and state forest on the eastern edge of ohio. I thought maybe you were from around there.


----------



## bowtech dually

I do not see why they would continue to use the Strother name. I would think most folks who know the story would agree that if they are a stand up company they would cease to use your name as this goes forward. Its not as if the company name has a long standing reputation that they will benefit from as it was only in business for a year.


Kevin Strother1 said:


> It is sad when my last name is being used to put out a product that definitely is not up to my standards, you can have a collection of good parts assembled incorrectly and you then have a pile of @^%*.
> 
> That is why it should be called, "Upper Lueken Park Archery" then they can ruin their own name.


----------



## sliverpicker

longbow42 said:


> how about puek up archery? :teeth:
> That uses some of each name.


roflmao....


----------



## Karbon

I am in se wi and when I get my vengeance people are welcome to pm me to check it out. oak Creek but I work in Gurnee.


----------



## peregrine82

My dealer is Kate in Idaho, at least that is who I have been corresponding with. Could have gone with SH in PA but didn't know he was a dealer at the time of my order. I am only 4 1/2 hrs. from Chicora.


----------



## 2xR

dozer22 said:


> no ohio dealers yet that going to suck



Give Scottie a call brother - he will take good care of all your needs! :shade:


----------



## Rattler

Man too bad I cant have one for Nov 8....love to put a KS buck down with a K&K! oh well there is next year. I have ol faithful rolling with me on this trip. 

BTW Kev, tell Kurt I am lovin the stab. Drilling 3" dots at 60. Holds like a rock!


----------



## vahunter102

Rattler said:


> Man too bad I cant have one for Nov 8....love to put a KS buck down with a K&K! oh well there is next year. I have ol faithful rolling with me on this trip.
> 
> BTW Kev, tell Kurt I am lovin the stab. Drilling 3" dots at 60. Holds like a rock!


I'd settle for a pic on the 9th for my birthday! :shade: hint hint Kevin


----------



## Mys2kal

Does anybody know what camo will be replacing the reaper buck? I really hope it is boneyard, that pattern looks cool.


----------



## realmfg

Mys2kal said:


> Does anybody know what camo will be replacing the reaper buck? I really hope it is boneyard, that pattern looks cool.


i would like to know as well


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> Does anybody know what camo will be replacing the reaper buck? I really hope it is boneyard, that pattern looks cool.





realmfg said:


> i would like to know as well


I would also like to know! LOL

I am looking at patterns again, have a few in mind, Kate is ready to shoot me over the options already, J/K it does make more work for her though with every option we add.


----------



## Mys2kal

Next Bonz would look cool too, but I bet it won't be ready either.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I would also like to know! LOL
> 
> I am looking at patterns again, have a few in mind, Kate is ready to shoot me over the options already, J/K it does make more work for her though with every option we add.


Hey bud sorry to bother ya but I ordered one of your new bows; with a black riser and reaper buck limbs. Now after hearing about the delay I would like to switch to GC early season. Do I need to send you and your wife an e-mail or just pm ya on her. Any help would be awesome. Thanks much.

-Chuck


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Hey bud sorry to bother ya but I ordered one of your new bows; with a black riser and reaper buck limbs. Now after hearing about the delay I would like to switch to GC early season. Do I need to send you and your wife an e-mail or just pm ya on her. Any help would be awesome. Thanks much.
> 
> -Chuck


If you need to change any orders please email to the [email protected] this is the only way to guarantee your order is changes correctly.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you need to change any orders please email to the [email protected] this is the only way to guarantee your order is changes correctly.


Will do just wanted to check. Plus after checking out the GC it really grew on me. Can't say having the religous symbols will help me any; but I'm sure they can't hurt.

-Chuck


----------



## Oregon HG

Does that mean you are dipping for K&K???????????? Man I sure hope so. 

DOA Guide Service

Nothing in concrete yet! I definitely hope so! It looks good thou!


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No pictures yet.
> 
> We won't be setting up dealers all over, we have the following dealers.
> 
> Archery Sports in California
> John's Custom Archery LLC in Virginia
> SH Archery in Pennsylvania
> Woodsedge Archery and Taxidermy in Wisconsin


These threads get so long, but I had asked if there would be a dealer in the Portland Oregon area to be considered?


----------



## sightpin

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Will do just wanted to check. Plus after checking out the GC it really grew on me. Can't say having the religious symbols will help me any; but I'm sure they can't hurt.
> 
> -Chuck


Symbols are exactly that. They are not lucky charms which are not lucky either. I think its almost Sunday. Sermon over, you're dismissed.:angel:


----------



## bowtech dually

What does everyone think about Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity It looks like they made a good choice to lighten the pattern and change some colors. I know it does not replace a antler pattern but might be a way to have a good mainstream option to match future camo clothing.


----------



## cordini

Well, I know if ASAT was thrown back into the mix that Kate would be hearing from me.....:tele:


----------



## Longbow42

cordini said:


> Well, I know if ASAT was thrown back into the mix that Kate would be hearing from me.....:tele:


I might consider that as well, though I still prefer the original Predator Fall Grey.


----------



## cordini

Longbow42 said:


> I might consider that as well, though I still prefer the original Predator Fall Grey.


Yep....Equally good option.


----------



## north slope

+3 asat


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sightpin said:


> These threads get so long, but I had asked if there would be a dealer in the Portland Oregon area to be considered?


We aren't setting up dealers all over, we will have a max of 10 dealers for 2011.

No one in Oregon yet.


----------



## wolfseason

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We aren't setting up dealers all over, we will have a max of 10 dealers for 2011.
> 
> No one in Oregon yet.


Since your making them here in the great state of Idaho will you have a dealer or just sell from the factory


----------



## Kevin Strother1

wolfseason said:


> Since your making them here in the great state of Idaho will you have a dealer or just sell from the factory


We will sell straight from the factory, we won't have a retail store though. At least not at this time.


----------



## north slope

What arrow/fletching would you recommend for a 70# Vengeance 27 1/2 draw? My SR was very fussy...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> What arrow/fletching would you recommend for a 70# Vengeance 27 1/2 draw? My SR was very fussy...


The problem with arrows is, I don't pay attention to what comes out unless its aluminum with carbon around it, I only shoot ACC arrows, ran a all carbon one in my hand several years ago, I refuse to shoot all carbon now. 

Assuming the arrow would be 26" in length I would say a ACC 3-49 or 3-60 depends on the point weight. I like to shoot stiffer spines with the bows, the bows don't like a weaker spine arrow. I like the 2" blazers.

Might be really good carbon arrows out now, I couldn't tell you, it's a nasty feeling to shoot yourself in the hand, nothing I want to experience again.


----------



## north slope

Well, when I sent my carbon arrow to you for tunning you can get reacquainted.. ha ha


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> Well, when I sent my carbon arrow to you for tunning you can get reacquainted.. ha ha


I'll have Kate shoot the carbon arrows!!! J/K

I will FLEX them to make sure they aren't cracked!!!!


----------



## north slope

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll have Kate shoot the carbon arrows!!! J/K
> 
> I will FLEX them to make sure they aren't cracked!!!!


 Good answer....


----------



## Longbow42

Some pics would be nice to keep the hounds at bay. I know you have some bows made in order to test them. Even some crude pics as long as you specify that they are crude, though you will most likely want to wait for some professionally captured pics until you post them??


----------



## MoBOWhunter181

37 pages about two new bows and still not a single picture. People must be nuts buying a bow that doesn't even really exist yet.


----------



## solocam newb

How many more are even left for sale?


----------



## bginvestor

Just to let you know, Kevin did post speeds, so a *design* does exist..

But you would be correct in that they are not mass produced yet..



MoBOWhunter181 said:


> 37 pages about two new bows and still not a single picture. People must be nuts buying a bow that doesn't even really exist yet.


----------



## Mys2kal

When are these bows supposed to go into production? After ATA show, or before?


----------



## Oregon HG

bowtech dually said:


> What does everyone think about Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity It looks like they made a good choice to lighten the pattern and change some colors. I know it does not replace a antler pattern but might be a way to have a good mainstream option to match future camo clothing.


Most of the smaller dipping facilities don't carry RealTree or Mossy Oak! They require way to much $$$! $25,000 for a 2 year license just for the right to use their films! Then have to buy the film, pay a royalty for each item dipped in their film! Its a huge racket with those two!


----------



## bowtech dually

Mike I get what your saying.. theres plenty of other good patterns without getting involved with that.


Oregon HG said:


> Most of the smaller dipping facilities don't carry RealTree or Mossy Oak! They require way to much $$$! $25,000 for a 2 year license just for the right to use their films! Then have to buy the film, pay a royalty for each item dipped in their film! Its a huge racket with those two!


----------



## wearthefoxhat

Oregon HG said:


> Most of the smaller dipping facilities don't carry RealTree or Mossy Oak! They require way to much $$$! $25,000 for a 2 year license just for the right to use their films! Then have to buy the film, pay a royalty for each item dipped in their film! Its a huge racket with those two!


Wow...I had no Idea but then I guess thats how the world works these days. With so many better patterns out there I am surprised they havn't priced themselves out of the market.

cheers


----------



## Mys2kal

wearthefoxhat said:


> Wow...I had no Idea but then I guess thats how the world works these days. With so many better patterns out there I am surprised they havn't priced themselves out of the market.
> 
> cheers


I agree. There are tons of patterns out now that look as good or better than Realtree or Mossy Oak.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We aren't setting up dealers all over, we will have a max of 10 dealers for 2011.
> 
> No one in Oregon yet.


The *"yet"* gives me hope


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll have Kate shoot the carbon arrows!!! J/K
> 
> I will FLEX them to make sure they aren't cracked!!!!


Hey North Slope......Think about this now....Do you *REALLY* want *KEVIN* flexing your arrows?? :weightlifter: They may be perfect when you send them, but I have a feeling they may show some cracks after he is done.......:jksign:


----------



## tmoran

Has anyone mentioned ASAT yet?


----------



## north slope

cordini said:


> Hey North Slope......Think about this now....Do you *REALLY* want *KEVIN* flexing your arrows?? :weightlifter: They may be perfect when you send them, but I have a feeling they may show some cracks after he is done.......:jksign:


You have a point there. I will send two, with a note for Kate.


----------



## 2xR

MoBOWhunter181 said:


> 37 pages about two new bows and still not a single picture. People must be nuts buying a bow that doesn't even really exist yet.



WOW - we got past noon today before the haters showed up Kevin - good day!


----------



## 2xR

solocam newb said:


> How many more are even left for sale?



Less than 1000 now - maybe less than 800. Kevin?


----------



## Aggieland

FYI KEVIN... Forrest Gump is on TBS as i write this.. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mys2kal

Aggieland said:


> FYI KEVIN... Forrest Gump is on TBS as i write this.. Enjoy!!


Yep, just saw it on. I was in Savannah GA a couple of weeks ago and saw the park where forest was sitting on the bench during that movie. I thought Kevin would enjoy that.


----------



## stanmc55

i have a question for someone(kevin) smarter than me. i have been hearing a lot on this thread about how arrow spine is crucial to a good tune. i ordered a vengeance early in the offering and would really benefit from a professional tune such as you are offering. my question is should i send more than one spine arrow, or do you have a recommendation for a certain arrow that you already know works well with your bows. i have several 35-55 and 55-75 goldtips, but if that isn't good enough i'd sure like to know before i send them! oh man, i forgot about your experience with carbon! still, i would appreciate an answer!


----------



## Mys2kal

stanmc55 said:


> i have a question for someone(kevin) smarter than me. i have been hearing a lot on this thread about how arrow spine is crucial to a good tune. i ordered a vengeance early in the offering and would really benefit from a professional tune such as you are offering. my question is should i send more than one spine arrow, or do you have a recommendation for a certain arrow that you already know works well with your bows. i have several 35-55 and 55-75 goldtips, but if that isn't good enough i'd sure like to know before i send them! oh man, i forgot about your experience with carbon! still, i would appreciate an answer!


He will need to know your draw weight and length to answer that question.


----------



## stanmc55

i hunt at approx 56#/27.5" draw,arrows are 28"and 8.2 gpi . anything else be helpful? thanks


----------



## stanmc55

stanmc55 said:


> i hunt at approx 56#/27.5" draw,arrows are 28"and 8.2 gpi . anything else be helpful? thanks


100 gr tip/2" blazer,quickspin or fusion vanes


----------



## slim9300

stanmc55 said:


> 100 gr tip/2" blazer,quickspin or fusion vanes


55/75 out of the two that you mentioned. I would say send 2 different lengths if you want to give them options for tuning. (28" & 29")


----------



## north slope

28 or 29 inch arrow for a 27 1/2 draw???


----------



## cordini

Mine are 26 7/16" for my 27.5" draw.....ACC 3-60's Kevin, so you don't have to worry when you set my bow up!


----------



## Mys2kal

north slope said:


> 28 or 29 inch arrow for a 27 1/2 draw???


Thats what I was thinking too. 26-27" unless you went stiffer spine, then maybe a little longer to tune properly.


----------



## stanmc55

Mys2kal said:


> Thats what I was thinking too. 26-27" unless you went stiffer spine, then maybe a little longer to tune properly.


so you are saying my arrows may be a little long? at the 26-27", are you still saying 55/75 is the size to use? i wonder how many options Kevin will accept for 15.00 bucks!lol one other thing to throw into the pot, i ordered both sets of mods. if the bow is tuned with the smooth mods installed, what changes should be expected in tuning if speed mods are installed at later date?


----------



## masterchef

any news on a website


----------



## bro.betterley

Any thing new at all


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I would also like to know! LOL
> 
> I am looking at patterns again, have a few in mind, Kate is ready to shoot me over the options already, J/K it does make more work for her though with every option we add.


Predator Green Deception, just sayin


----------



## traditional1970

Its Nov. 1, is the website up yet?


----------



## Longbow42

traditional1970 said:


> Its Nov. 1, is the website up yet?


kevin only asked for a web designer recommendation about one week ago, so my guess is it will be a while.


----------



## traditional1970

any logo designs yet?


----------



## houndhamrick

Question fellas?? was the ibo speed on the vindicator 345fps?? Have to update order again for another camo option and would realy like to make this the last update. So,Im realy leaning on a 60# limb bow w/32" draw, if i can get atleast 315 fps w/ acc3-71 at 30.5" w/100G point,would think around 440G finished arrow, I would be all over the 60#er. Think I could get this speed with 60# bow with this arrow combo? or maybe 65# bow?? any help would appreciated


----------



## slim9300

north slope said:


> 28 or 29 inch arrow for a 27 1/2 draw???


I'm saying that I think his arrows (55/75) would be way over-spined at anything less then 28". The 35/55 won't work at all.


----------



## slim9300

houndhamrick said:


> Question fellas?? was the ibo speed on the vindicator 345fps?? Have to update order again for another camo option and would realy like to make this the last update. So,Im realy leaning on a 60# limb bow w/32" draw, if i can get atleast 315 fps w/ acc3-71 at 30.5" w/100G point,would think around 440G finished arrow, I would be all over the 60#er. Think I could get this speed with 60# bow with this arrow combo? or maybe 65# bow?? any help would appreciated


Probably 62-64 lbs. is my guess. *edit* Just realized you are 1" longer then me. lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

slim9300 said:


> Probably 62-64 lbs. is my guess. *edit* Just realized you are 1" longer then me. lol


I just ran a little math using DFC Kevin published.

My raw calculation, which might be a bit conservative, shows that with 32" DL, 60lb DW, and 440grain of arrow, assuming 80% let-off, you are only going to get 292fps.

If you use a 395grain arrow, you would get about 316fps.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sightpin said:


> The *"yet"* gives me hope


Don't hold your breathe, could be a long wait on any dealers in Oregon. Just an FYI.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

traditional1970 said:


> any logo designs yet?


We have our logo in the banner here on AT.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Aggieland said:


> FYI KEVIN... Forrest Gump is on TBS as i write this.. Enjoy!!


Kate and I watched Forrest Gump last night, that is a great movie.


----------



## jfuller17

Man I am dying to shoot one of these babies!!! Hurry up! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

I will take the 17th vengence off the line!:wink:


----------



## Rattler

I'll take#3.


----------



## Mys2kal

Rattler said:


> I'll take#3.


Probably wont happen for you. Karbon already ordered #1-10.


----------



## houndhamrick

Ill take #3 on the vindicator:thumbs_up


----------



## TTNuge

houndhamrick said:


> Ill take #3 on the vindicator:thumbs_up


Good to know there will be a few K&K bows in the Twin Cities. We'll have to get together sometime and compare the Vindicator and Vengeance!


----------



## houndhamrick

TTNuge said:


> Good to know there will be a few K&K bows in the Twin Cities. We'll have to get together sometime and compare the Vindicator and Vengeance!


That would be great. been here for 2 years and still dont have anyone to shoot with...


----------



## andy7yo

What would be so wrong with just a couple pics, you can email them to me if ya like.:teeth: Then I can sale them to the rest.


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin has posted a picture of exactly what he has ready to sell!!!



NOTHING! Think about it, He is not going release a picture of a bow that is not what he is going to sell! Think back at early SA when he released a picture and when changes had to be made he took a verbal beating for the bows not being what he posted originally! One thing about Kevin is he learns from his mistakes hence why he keeps coming out with something better when no one thinks he can top what he has done! 

Once Kevin has a dipped riser, with the proper cut outs, with ProLine Strings, Anodized Cams and all the other intricate parts he will HAVE Kate post a pic, because we all know he couldn't post a pic on a Etch-a-sketch (LOL)!

Until then remember Kevin, unlike any other manufacture out there, is asking for our input BEFORE the final product is created and with that it takes time to get it all put together for that pic that we all desire!!!!!


----------



## FCFCharlie

houndhamrick said:


> That would be great. been here for 2 years and still dont have anyone to shoot with...


I'm in the Twin Cities as well. I have a 70/30 Vengeance on order. We'll have to start a club.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Don't hold your breathe, could be a long wait on any dealers in Oregon. Just an FYI.


I know the politics stink here,but the state is beautiful. No offense, but I must shoot before I buy. How about Washington? Any chance for a breath there?


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> I know the politics stink here,but the state is beautiful. No offense, but I must shoot before I buy. How about Washington? Any chance for a breath there?


Maybe we could work out that OHG not only dips but sells them!! LOL JK,


----------



## TTNuge

FCFCharlie said:


> I'm in the Twin Cities as well. I have a 70/30 Vengeance on order. We'll have to start a club.


I'm in Waconia now and grew up in Chaska, actually half way between Chaska and Waconia on Co Rd. 10 so I spent A LOT of time in Victoria as well.


----------



## Mys2kal

Wheres Kevin at tonight? Is he watching Forest Gump with Kate again?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Oregon HG said:


> Kevin has posted a picture of exactly what he has ready to sell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING! Think about it, He is not going release a picture of a bow that is not what he is going to sell! Think back at early SA when he released a picture and when changes had to be made he took a verbal beating for the bows not being what he posted originally! One thing about Kevin is he learns from his mistakes hence why he keeps coming out with something better when no one thinks he can top what he has done!
> 
> Once Kevin has a dipped riser, with the proper cut outs, with ProLine Strings, Anodized Cams and all the other intricate parts he will HAVE Kate post a pic, because we all know he couldn't post a pic on a Etch-a-sketch (LOL)!
> 
> Until then remember Kevin, unlike any other manufacture out there, is asking for our input BEFORE the final product is created and with that it takes time to get it all put together for that pic that we all desire!!!!!


So if a picture is worth a thousand words, how many pictures he is going to publish for the 40 pages of our postings on this thread ?

No, that was my daughter's 5th grade algebra question, sorry!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> Wheres Kevin at tonight? Is he watching Forest Gump with Kate again?


Where I've been is on the phone/emailing suppliers to nail down dates of parts being finished and shipped or picked up. There are so many little things to do, and when your anal like I am it takes 3 times as long to decide.

I have been going over dipping, string colors, finish on cams including color of finish, powder coat gloss ratio which will be 10%, this is very flat but still black. If you go to 5% it kinda looks a little Grey.

Kate is working on the website stuff, bow box supplier, silk screen supplier for putting the name on the limb, along with several other things that need to be done.

Trust me we are working and stressing over every detail on the bow and how parts are machined, tracked, finished and assembled.

I know a picture is what everyone is waiting to see, I want nothing more to post a picture, but I will not post until the product is finished with every detail like I want it, down to the color of the clevis pulleys.


----------



## Mys2kal

I don't know what the heck a clevis pulley is, but keep up the good work. Maybe you could post a pic of the clevis pulley to tide everyone over. lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> I don't know what the heck a clevis pulley is, but keep up the good work. Maybe you could post a pic of the clevis pulley to tide everyone over. lol


A clevis pulley, is the small round pulley that rides on the axle, and the Y cable hooks to on the outside of the top limb.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Thanks kevin and kate, I can't wait to see what u have lined up for us!


----------



## FCFCharlie

TTNuge said:


> I'm in Waconia now and grew up in Chaska, actually half way between Chaska and Waconia on Co Rd. 10 so I spent A LOT of time in Victoria as well.


Sweet, we can use our K&K bows over at that new range.


----------



## slim9300

PoppieWellie said:


> I just ran a little math using DFC Kevin published.
> 
> My raw calculation, which might be a bit conservative, shows that with 32" DL, 60lb DW, and 440grain of arrow, assuming 80% let-off, you are only going to get 292fps.
> 
> If you use a 395grain arrow, you would get about 316fps.


Well, my D340 is a 334-340 IBO bow. At 61#/31" it shoots a 440 grain arrow at 295-296 fps. If it could be 32" DL it would be about 306. Kevin's bow is about 5 fps faster, so I am kind of confused with your numbers.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

slim9300 said:


> Well, my D340 is a 334-340 IBO bow. At 61#/31" it shoots a 440 grain arrow at 295-296 fps. If it could be 32" DL it would be about 306. Kevin's bow is about 5 fps faster, so I am kind of confused with your numbers.


Yeah I don't understand his numbers either. My math nets me 310fps with the 440gr arrow from a vindicator with speed mods set 32"/60#. The draw length +20 gets canceled out by the draw weight -20 bringing it back to ibo. Then with 15gr on the string takes -5 and 440gr arrow takes -30fps making 310fps. A 395gr arrow only takes -15 so it would shoot 325fps. That is of course if it does shoot the higher of the ibo estimates for the speed mods.


----------



## slim9300

IrkedCitizen said:


> Yeah I don't understand his numbers either. My math nets me 310fps with the 440gr arrow from a vindicator with speed mods set 32"/60#. The draw length +20 gets canceled out by the draw weight -20 bringing it back to ibo. Then with 15gr on the string takes -5 and 440gr arrow takes -30fps making 310fps. A 395gr arrow only takes -15 so it would shoot 325fps. That is of course if it does shoot the higher of the ibo estimates for the speed mods.


I just checked my paperwork from Crackers. I'm pretty sure my bow is actually only 60 lbs. I filled in my bow/arrow stats into this site (http://utopiaprogramming.com/ke/ke.php) and got exactly the same speed that he achieved. I never even knew these things were accurate. Shows 310 fps for 60/32 bow and a 440 grains arrow. This assumes 345 fps IBO and 15 grains on the string.


----------



## PoppieWellie

slim9300 said:


> Well, my D340 is a 334-340 IBO bow. At 61#/31" it shoots a 440 grain arrow at 295-296 fps. If it could be 32" DL it would be about 306. Kevin's bow is about 5 fps faster, so I am kind of confused with your numbers.


Just by a total coincidence, I did took off 5fps to err on the side of caution. Pick that habit (of lowering the speed estimate a little) up from Kevin I guess.

I don't have the DFC for D340. Keep in mind that the real number that matters is the reverse FC minus the efficiency loss. Anyone had calculus or physics would know that is the area enveloped by the Reverse FC and X-axis of the plot defines the actual energy generated. So you can't really compare the empirical D340 data with a theoretical data on the input side (ie DFC) and expect a perfect match.

Also is your let-off on the D340 exactly 80% or more like 76-77% ?

I also notice that you arbitrarily added 10fps to the 296fps as the extrapolated 32" Dl speed increase. I actually think the speed increase might be different. Just my personal opinion.

In any case, even if we go with the 306fps speed which I don't agree, it is still 10fps below what houndhamrick wanted. So my wife sent him a PM after he PM'ed us with the question. Hopefully he will get some resolution soon.

BTW, not trying to bash D340 or D350. YouTube has a comparison between SR71 (ie Kevin's last year design) and a D340. On the video, it looks like D340 is faster by about 12fps (two bows have different draw length). But if you look closer at the speed deviation: D340 deviates by 2.5fps from the fastest arrow to the slowest, and Kevin's bow only deviates by 0.2fps!! 

Not even my 6mm PPC can do that!


----------



## slim9300

PoppieWellie said:


> Just by a total coincidence, I did took off 5fps to err on the side of caution. Pick that habit (of lowering the speed estimate a little) up from Kevin I guess.
> 
> I don't have the DFC for D340. Keep in mind that the real number that matters is the reverse FC minus the efficiency loss. Anyone had calculus or physics would know that is the area enveloped by the Reverse FC and X-axis of the plot defines the actual energy generated. So you can't really compare the empirical D340 data with a theoretical data on the input side (ie DFC) and expect a perfect match.
> 
> Also is your let-off on the D340 exactly 80% or more like 76-77% ?
> 
> I also notice that you arbitrarily added 10fps to the 296fps as the extrapolated 32" Dl speed increase. I actually think the speed increase might be different. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> In any case, even if we go with the 306fps speed which I don't agree, it is still 10fps below what houndhamrick wanted. So my wife sent him a PM after he PM'ed us with the question. Hopefully he will get some resolution soon.
> 
> BTW, not trying to bash D340 or D350. YouTube has a comparison between SR71 (ie Kevin's last year design) and a D340. On the video, it looks like D340 is faster by about 12fps (two bows have different draw length). But if you look closer at the speed deviation: D340 deviates by 2.5fps from the fastest arrow to the slowest, and Kevin's bow only deviates by 0.2fps!!
> 
> Not even my 6mm PPC can do that!


I seriously hated physics and college calc... For the record, my D340 is actually more like 81-82% let-off. Some cams are actually faster at or above 80%. Just look at Kevin's DFC, his bow is set at about 85%.

I don't see how the Destroyer cam could be more efficient then Kevin's new cam. But then again, I dropped out of HS physics and took something that didn't suck. Lol

What was shooting the bows in the comparison video? A hooter shooter or a person?


----------



## PoppieWellie

slim9300 said:


> I just checked my paperwork from Crackers. I'm pretty sure my bow is actually only 60 lbs. I filled in my bow/arrow stats into this site (http://utopiaprogramming.com/ke/ke.php) and got exactly the same speed that he achieved. I never even knew these things were accurate. Shows 310 fps for 60/32 bow and a 440 grains arrow. This assumes 345 fps IBO and 15 grains on the string.


I didn't use the calculator website nor the speed approximation method IrkedCitizen used. What I did is to compute the area enclosed by Kevin's DFC and come up with 96.4ft/lb of energy. And I then assigned a 87.8% energy efficiency coeffient for the smooth/speed bow to estimate the Reverse Force Curve (minus the efficiency loss which is 100% - 87.8%), I then deducted the 5fps, that is the 292fps calculation I arrived at.


----------



## slim9300

PoppieWellie said:


> Just by a total coincidence, I did took off 5fps to err on the side of caution. Pick that habit (of lowering the speed estimate a little) up from Kevin I guess.
> 
> I don't have the DFC for D340. Keep in mind that the real number that matters is the reverse FC minus the efficiency loss. Anyone had calculus or physics would know that is the area enveloped by the Reverse FC and X-axis of the plot defines the actual energy generated. So you can't really compare the empirical D340 data with a theoretical data on the input side (ie DFC) and expect a perfect match.
> 
> Also is your let-off on the D340 exactly 80% or more like 76-77% ?
> 
> I also notice that you arbitrarily added 10fps to the 296fps as the extrapolated 32" Dl speed increase. I actually think the speed increase might be different. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> In any case, even if we go with the 306fps speed which I don't agree, it is still 10fps below what houndhamrick wanted. So my wife sent him a PM after he PM'ed us with the question. Hopefully he will get some resolution soon.
> 
> BTW, not trying to bash D340 or D350. YouTube has a comparison between SR71 (ie Kevin's last year design) and a D340. On the video, it looks like D340 is faster by about 12fps (two bows have different draw length). But if you look closer at the speed deviation: D340 deviates by 2.5fps from the fastest arrow to the slowest, and Kevin's bow only deviates by 0.2fps!!
> 
> Not even my 6mm PPC can do that!


For the record, if you look back at my post I actually told him it wasn't going to happen. I was just disagreeing with your projections (not based on physics of course).

After hearing that Kevin had time to play around with a Destroyer and not seeing him talk about it's DFC, I'm guessing his new bow might be very similar or slightly 'stiffer' drawing then the Destroyer. And don't take that as a negative thing, the Destroyer is far and away the smoothest speed bow I have ever drawn. If his bow draws anything like it, it's going to be unreal.

This typing on my phone is killing my spelling. Lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

slim9300 said:


> For the record, if you look back at my post I actually told him it wasn't going to happen. I was just disagreeing with your projections (not based on physics of course).
> 
> After hearing that Kevin had time to play around with a Destroyer and not seeing him talk about it's DFC, I'm guessing his new bow might be very similar or slightly 'stiffer' drawing then the Destroyer. And don't take that as a negative thing, the Destroyer is far and away the smoothest speed bow I have ever drawn. If his bow draws anything like it, it's going to be unreal.
> 
> This typing on my phone is killing my spelling. Lol


I actually hope that your projection and the utopia website's estimate is right and I am off. I can't wait to get my hands on a 32" DL speed bow Kevin designed that shoots a 395grain arrow at 325fps!

Just out of curiosity, my wife wants to know why the 440grain arrows ?

Because at 60lb, she says we can shoot a 400 spine arrow with 6.8 (VAP), 7.1m (Vforce) or 8.4gpi shaft, instead of 9.3gpi or heavier ones. That was the PM she sent back to houndhamrick about. Which is if we use 400 spine, most shafts at 31" is only 217-268 grain weight, if you add a 100 grain broadhead or fieldtip, and get a little picky about the weight of insert and vanes+nock. You can shoot a 395 grain arrow instead of 440grain one. Being a software engineer working on aerodynamics, she actually thinks the light arrows got better velocity retention (ie ballistically more efficient) than the heavier one.

Just our opinion.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Your wife should check out Dr. Ed Ashby's reports. 

Heavier arrows have more momentum and transfer more energy from the bow thus making it less noisy. They are also less effected by the wind.

Also, most arrow manufacturers measure the spine over a 28" span with the weight hung from the center to get their spine deflection. I am pretty sure a 31" .400 spine arrow at 60 pounds will be underspined because of the length of the arrow. You could probably get by with a .340 spine if you don't go crazy with the tip/insert weight. Spine is not something you want to mess around with. It is better to have too much spine then not enough. I wouldn't want to risk an arrow through the hand because it exploded upon release. They make low gpi .340 and .300 spine arrows. I don't think Victory even makes an arrow longer than 30" though.


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> Your wife should check out Dr. Ed Ashby's reports.
> 
> Heavier arrows have more momentum and transfer more energy from the bow thus making it less noisy. They are also less effected by the wind.
> 
> Also, most arrow manufacturers measure the spine over a 28" span with the weight hung from the center to get their spine deflection. I am pretty sure a 31" .400 spine arrow at 60 pounds will be underspined because of the length of the arrow. You could probably get by with a .340 spine if you don't go crazy with the tip/insert weight. Spine is not something you want to mess around with. It is better to have too much spine then not enough. I wouldn't want to risk an arrow through the hand because it exploded upon release. They make low gpi .340 and .300 spine arrows. I don't think Victory even makes an arrow longer than 30" though.


We have the Ashby report since 1998. Nowhere did it mentioned the velocity retention at all. As a matter of fact, he really can't state anything of that nature because it is very dependent upon each individual arrow configuration and his report is very hunting oriented. What Ashby's report is, it is about arrow's wound ballistics and internal ballistics. My wife was talking about external ballistics, ie how the velocity retention works.

Internal Ballistics has to do with how the projectile changes its aerodynamic regiment from standing still to its initial (launching) velocity.

Wound Ballistics has to do with how the terminal ballistics' effect on penetration, wound channel, and so on.

Lisa was talking about external ballistics, specifically velocity retention, and with regarding to arrows, it has to do with the FOC and CG offset, and cross-sectional density of the projectile.

Regarding your internal ballistic comments, if you don't mind me paraphrasing a bit, so I can understand your points better... 

I think you are absolutely correct that heavier arrow would allow more energy transfer from the bowstring to the arrow, assuming that the string weight is sufficient to transfer that energy. And therefore generate less noise, as well as less vibration, or less residual shock, and so on. This is all part of internal ballistics. 

However, heavier arrow does not necessarily have more momentum 'downrange', it does have more initial momentum upon separation with the bowstring, arrow weight to arrow weight, grain to grain, as compared to a lighter arrow. Its downrange momentum is highly dependent of the arrow's aerodynamic shape, its cross-sectional density (average density, not just the shaft's gpi), as well as its platform stability. That was what my wife and I were talking about. A parallel example can be found in long range rifle projectiles. Take the 07-08 168grain HPBT match bullet for example, its ballistic coefficient is over 0.68, but a 180 grain round nose bullet with Bc of 0.2 has more initial muzzle velocity, and therefore more energy and momentum at the muzzle. But at 800 yard, the 07-08 is still supersonic, but at the same distance, the round nose bullet has only 15% of its initial velocity left, and its velocity is probably just a little faster than my daughter's arrow out of her youth bow.

Regarding your spine safety comment:

I had an AT posting about Forrestline arrows I had dealing with back in the late 80's and early 90's. It uses 31" Beman shaft with 400 spine, and had a 65% velocity retention rate at 60 yard, verified by me, after two years shooting these arrows. I shot these arrows with Jennings Carbon Extreme, Proline Point Blank, different PSE Mach bows and must have shot many thousands times. There was not a single incident of the arrow exploding, or underspined, fishtailing, porpoising, etc when the bow is tuned properly. This is 31" long shaft we are talking about.

Regarding your Victory arrow length comment:

Victory's VAP and Vforce are all 31 inch in length uncut, its X-ringers are only 30 inches in length uncut. 

Again, I hope all these discussion would get all of us ready for the Vindicator. I really can't wait.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Sorry, typed to fast, I meant to say aerodynamic regime, not regiment. Also 07-08 168 grain HPBT is not to be confused with 308 caliber 168HPBT


----------



## 188 Inches

Oregon HG said:


> Kevin has posted a picture of exactly what he has ready to sell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING! Think about it, He is not going release a picture of a bow that is not what he is going to sell! Think back at early SA when he released a picture and when changes had to be made he took a verbal beating for the bows not being what he posted originally! One thing about Kevin is he learns from his mistakes hence why he keeps coming out with something better when no one thinks he can top what he has done!
> 
> Once Kevin has a dipped riser, with the proper cut outs, with ProLine Strings, Anodized Cams and all the other intricate parts he will HAVE Kate post a pic, because we all know he couldn't post a pic on a Etch-a-sketch (LOL)!
> 
> Until then remember Kevin, unlike any other manufacture out there, is asking for our input BEFORE the final product is created and with that it takes time to get it all put together for that pic that we all desire!!!!!


Well said!!! This bears repeating so I'm quoting you!


----------



## .284

PoppieWellie said:


> We have the Ashby report since 1998. Nowhere did it mentioned the velocity retention at all. As a matter of fact, he really can't state anything of that nature because it is very dependent upon each individual arrow configuration and his report is very hunting oriented. What Ashby's report is, it is about arrow's wound ballistics and internal ballistics. My wife was talking about external ballistics, ie how the velocity retention works.
> 
> Internal Ballistics has to do with how the projectile changes its aerodynamic regiment from standing still to its initial (launching) velocity.
> 
> Wound Ballistics has to do with how the terminal ballistics' effect on penetration, wound channel, and so on.
> 
> Lisa was talking about external ballistics, specifically velocity retention, and with regarding to arrows, it has to do with the FOC and CG offset, and cross-sectional density of the projectile.
> 
> Regarding your internal ballistic comments, if you don't mind me paraphrasing a bit, so I can understand your points better...
> 
> I think you are absolutely correct that heavier arrow would allow more energy transfer from the bowstring to the arrow, assuming that the string weight is sufficient to transfer that energy. And therefore generate less noise, as well as less vibration, or less residual shock, and so on. This is all part of internal ballistics.
> 
> However, heavier arrow does not necessarily have more momentum 'downrange', it does have more initial momentum upon separation with the bowstring, arrow weight to arrow weight, grain to grain, as compared to a lighter arrow. Its downrange momentum is highly dependent of the arrow's aerodynamic shape, its cross-sectional density (average density, not just the shaft's gpi), as well as its platform stability. That was what my wife and I were talking about. A parallel example can be found in long range rifle projectiles. Take the 07-08 168grain HPBT match bullet for example, its ballistic coefficient is over 0.68, but a 180 grain round nose bullet with Bc of 0.2 has more initial muzzle velocity, and therefore more energy and momentum at the muzzle. But at 800 yard, the 07-08 is still supersonic, but at the same distance, the round nose bullet has only 15% of its initial velocity left, and its velocity is probably just a little faster than my daughter's arrow out of her youth bow.
> 
> Regarding your spine safety comment:
> 
> I had an AT posting about Forrestline arrows I had dealing with back in the late 80's and early 90's. It uses 31" Beman shaft with 400 spine, and had a 65% velocity retention rate at 60 yard, verified by me, after two years shooting these arrows. I shot these arrows with Jennings Carbon Extreme, Proline Point Blank, different PSE Mach bows and must have shot many thousands times. There was not a single incident of the arrow exploding, or underspined, fishtailing, porpoising, etc when the bow is tuned properly. This is 31" long shaft we are talking about.
> 
> Regarding your Victory arrow length comment:
> 
> Victory's VAP and Vforce are all 31 inch in length uncut, its X-ringers are only 30 inches in length uncut.
> 
> Again, I hope all these discussion would get all of us ready for the Vindicator. I really can't wait.



How did I get into this class? Does anyone else's head hurt?
I just want to shoot my new Vengeance!


----------



## Longbow42

I have an NBA Cyborg and I am getting 306 fps with a 490 grain ACC. The bow is 70# @ 32". The IBO for the Vindicator is about 10 fps faster, so I should get around 315 fps with a 490 gr arrow. I hope that's enough to kill a deer. :smile:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

houndhamrick said:


> Question fellas?? was the ibo speed on the vindicator 345fps?? Have to update order again for another camo option and would realy like to make this the last update. So,Im realy leaning on a 60# limb bow w/32" draw, if i can get atleast 315 fps w/ acc3-71 at 30.5" w/100G point,would think around 440G finished arrow, I would be all over the 60#er. Think I could get this speed with 60# bow with this arrow combo? or maybe 65# bow?? any help would appreciated


With the smooth mods you'd get approx. 309 fps @ 60#/32"(based soley on your numbers and Kevin's posted IBO #'s)

With the fast mods you'd get approx. 314 fps @ 60#/32"

319 & 324 @ 65#/32"


----------



## PoppieWellie

Longbow42 said:


> I have an NBA Cyborg and I am getting 306 fps with a 490 grain ACC. The bow is 70# @ 32". The IBO for the Vindicator is about 10 fps faster, so I should get around 315 fps with a 490 gr arrow. I hope that's enough to kill a deer. :smile:


Just occurred to me that if the Roman Legion had the Vindicator, they don't even need the ballistae anymore.


----------



## houndhamrick

FCFCharlie said:


> I'm in the Twin Cities as well. I have a 70/30 Vengeance on order. We'll have to start a club.


Sounds like a plan, dont think your too far from st louis park, if its the victoria im thinking of


----------



## houndhamrick

TTNuge said:


> I'm in Waconia now and grew up in Chaska, actually half way between Chaska and Waconia on Co Rd. 10 so I spent A LOT of time in Victoria as well.


 I dont know where waconia is, but I have been in Chaska


----------



## Limey

I wonder how many people are like me, interested in the bow but won't commit until at least they can see what the bow will look like.

Specs are great, sounds good and I have shot other bows designed by Kevin (Pro 40 & Pro 40 Dually) and really liked them but need more if I am going to drop the cash without shooting one.

Whilst I appreciate that Kevin wants everything just right and thats how it should be even an uncoated no limbs attached riser picture may help gain some more orders. In short Kevin I need a bit more if I am going to buy one and expect so do others.


----------



## houndhamrick

PoppieWellie said:


> Just by a total coincidence, I did took off 5fps to err on the side of caution. Pick that habit (of lowering the speed estimate a little) up from Kevin I guess.
> 
> I don't have the DFC for D340. Keep in mind that the real number that matters is the reverse FC minus the efficiency loss. Anyone had calculus or physics would know that is the area enveloped by the Reverse FC and X-axis of the plot defines the actual energy generated. So you can't really compare the empirical D340 data with a theoretical data on the input side (ie DFC) and expect a perfect match.
> 
> Also is your let-off on the D340 exactly 80% or more like 76-77% ?
> 
> I also notice that you arbitrarily added 10fps to the 296fps as the extrapolated 32" Dl speed increase. I actually think the speed increase might be different. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> In any case, even if we go with the 306fps speed which I don't agree, it is still 10fps below what houndhamrick wanted. So my wife sent him a PM after he PM'ed us with the question. Hopefully he will get some resolution soon.
> 
> BTW, not trying to bash D340 or D350. YouTube has a comparison between SR71 (ie Kevin's last year design) and a D340. On the video, it looks like D340 is faster by about 12fps (two bows have different draw length). But if you look closer at the speed deviation: D340 deviates by 2.5fps from the fastest arrow to the slowest, and Kevin's bow only deviates by 0.2fps!!
> 
> Not even my 6mm PPC can do that!


Im totally confused with all the numbers, but ill take your word on it, im sure you know a heck alot more about this then i do. with that said, if i can get close to 315fps, thats just what im use to. The KE would be huge for a 60#er and more then enough for anything I want to hunt. on the 70#er the KE would be like 110 i think ,and the speed would be fun.


----------



## houndhamrick

PoppieWellie said:


> I actually hope that your projection and the utopia website's estimate is right and I am off. I can't wait to get my hands on a 32" DL speed bow Kevin designed that shoots a 395grain arrow at 325fps!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, my wife wants to know why the 440grain arrows ?
> 
> Because at 60lb, she says we can shoot a 400 spine arrow with 6.8 (VAP), 7.1m (Vforce) or 8.4gpi shaft, instead of 9.3gpi or heavier ones. That was the PM she sent back to houndhamrick about. Which is if we use 400 spine, most shafts at 31" is only 217-268 grain weight, if you add a 100 grain broadhead or fieldtip, and get a little picky about the weight of insert and vanes+nock. You can shoot a 395 grain arrow instead of 440grain one. Being a software engineer working on aerodynamics, she actually thinks the light arrows got better velocity retention (ie ballistically more efficient) than the heavier one.
> 
> Just our opinion.


Your opinion is awsome and thanks again for everyones input. The 440g arrrow is just calculation of a 3-71 acc based on 9.9gpi if thats correct. w/ 30.5 inch arrow and 100 grain tip, vains, nock and insert. was just thinking 440G would be close


----------



## pacnate

Well, I'm a Mathews guy, but after their lack of new innovation this year, I would definitely like to atleast see one. I also like to atleast shoot one before I buy it, are there gonna be any dealers anywhere down here in the deep south???

Never owned a bow by Kevin, but this thread has my attention! I'm as excited as those that have always shot his stuff!! lol


----------



## BMG

PoppieWellie said:


> Just by a total coincidence, I did took off 5fps to err on the side of caution. Pick that habit (of lowering the speed estimate a little) up from Kevin I guess.
> 
> I don't have the DFC for D340. Keep in mind that the real number that matters is the reverse FC minus the efficiency loss. Anyone had calculus or physics would know that is the area enveloped by the Reverse FC and X-axis of the plot defines the actual energy generated. So you can't really compare the empirical D340 data with a theoretical data on the input side (ie DFC) and expect a perfect match.
> 
> Also is your let-off on the D340 exactly 80% or more like 76-77% ?
> 
> I also notice that you arbitrarily added 10fps to the 296fps as the extrapolated 32" Dl speed increase. I actually think the speed increase might be different. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> In any case, even if we go with the 306fps speed which I don't agree, it is still 10fps below what houndhamrick wanted. So my wife sent him a PM after he PM'ed us with the question. Hopefully he will get some resolution soon.
> 
> BTW, not trying to bash D340 or D350. YouTube has a comparison between SR71 (ie Kevin's last year design) and a D340. On the video, it looks like D340 is faster by about 12fps (two bows have different draw length). But if you look closer at the speed deviation: D340 deviates by 2.5fps from the fastest arrow to the slowest, and Kevin's bow only deviates by 0.2fps!!
> 
> Not even my 6mm PPC can do that!


I used to think archery was fun, you just killed it for me.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

slim9300 said:


> For the record, if you look back at my post I actually told him it wasn't going to happen. I was just disagreeing with your projections (not based on physics of course).
> 
> After hearing that Kevin had time to play around with a Destroyer and not seeing him talk about it's DFC, I'm guessing his new bow might be very similar or slightly 'stiffer' drawing then the Destroyer. And don't take that as a negative thing, the Destroyer is far and away the smoothest speed bow I have ever drawn. If his bow draws anything like it, it's going to be unreal.



The Destroyer DFC is much stiffer at the end than the Vengeance or Vindicator, the DS 350 held peak weight for 4.125" longer than the Vengeance.




Limey said:


> I wonder how many people are like me, interested in the bow but won't commit until at least they can see what the bow will look like.
> 
> Specs are great, sounds good and I have shot other bows designed by Kevin (Pro 40 & Pro 40 Dually) and really liked them but need more if I am going to drop the cash without shooting one.
> 
> Whilst I appreciate that Kevin wants everything just right and thats how it should be even an uncoated no limbs attached riser picture may help gain some more orders. In short Kevin I need a bit more if I am going to buy one and expect so do others.


I am very aware that people want to see what the bows look like, but I will wait until the bows are completely finished, learned my lesson on posting unfinished products that will look different than the production parts. I will post pics ASAP.


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Because at 60lb, she says we can shoot a 400 spine arrow with 6.8 (VAP), 7.1m (Vforce) or 8.4gpi shaft, instead of 9.3gpi or heavier ones.


Trust me on this one.........with a 32" draw, a .400 spine arrow is not a good idea. Even my .337 spine Maxima Hunters are a little weak at 60lbs.


----------



## Karbon

10% gloss level...what angle did they read that at? 60°? 90°? 
J/k


Super flat finishes also have a tendancy to mar easier. Little slip additive to help with wear and mar resistance will raise the matte level and make it appear a touch more "glossy" but will be worth the performance "wear" difference in the end...IMO.

Charcoal would be a cool color for the cams and other components on camo bows. If it's a dark enough color it would even look great on black setups.

Please, PLEASE no light and dark on the cam, like a different color mod...say a light grey on a black cam....if you know what I mean.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> 10% gloss level...what angle did they read that at? 60°? 90°?
> J/k
> 
> 
> Super flat finishes also have a tendancy to mar easier. Little slip additive to help with wear and mar resistance will raise the matte level and make it appear a touch more "glossy" but will be worth the performance "wear" difference in the end...IMO.


Haven't you invented a chemical compound that is "wear" proof, easy to apply and looks like Winter Mimicry yet Steve?!?!?!? Geeesh, what have you been wasting your time on???


----------



## Karbon

...maybe a...titanium and PTFE nano particle dispersed infused film...say in....Winter Mimicry...great idea Reno.

The normal al nano dispersion...well help but Aggie wants light and strong so titanium it is.


----------



## rattlinman

PoppieWellie said:


> We have the Ashby report since 1998. Nowhere did it mentioned the velocity retention at all. As a matter of fact, he really can't state anything of that nature because it is very dependent upon each individual arrow configuration and his report is very hunting oriented. What Ashby's report is, it is about arrow's wound ballistics and internal ballistics. My wife was talking about external ballistics, ie how the velocity retention works.
> 
> Internal Ballistics has to do with how the projectile changes its aerodynamic regiment from standing still to its initial (launching) velocity.
> 
> Wound Ballistics has to do with how the terminal ballistics' effect on penetration, wound channel, and so on.
> 
> Lisa was talking about external ballistics, specifically velocity retention, and with regarding to arrows, it has to do with the FOC and CG offset, and cross-sectional density of the projectile.
> 
> Regarding your internal ballistic comments, if you don't mind me paraphrasing a bit, so I can understand your points better...
> 
> I think you are absolutely correct that heavier arrow would allow more energy transfer from the bowstring to the arrow, assuming that the string weight is sufficient to transfer that energy. And therefore generate less noise, as well as less vibration, or less residual shock, and so on. This is all part of internal ballistics.
> 
> However, heavier arrow does not necessarily have more momentum 'downrange', it does have more initial momentum upon separation with the bowstring, arrow weight to arrow weight, grain to grain, as compared to a lighter arrow. Its downrange momentum is highly dependent of the arrow's aerodynamic shape, its cross-sectional density (average density, not just the shaft's gpi), as well as its platform stability. That was what my wife and I were talking about. A parallel example can be found in long range rifle projectiles. Take the 07-08 168grain HPBT match bullet for example, its ballistic coefficient is over 0.68, but a 180 grain round nose bullet with Bc of 0.2 has more initial muzzle velocity, and therefore more energy and momentum at the muzzle. But at 800 yard, the 07-08 is still supersonic, but at the same distance, the round nose bullet has only 15% of its initial velocity left, and its velocity is probably just a little faster than my daughter's arrow out of her youth bow.
> 
> Regarding your spine safety comment:
> 
> I had an AT posting about Forrestline arrows I had dealing with back in the late 80's and early 90's. It uses 31" Beman shaft with 400 spine, and had a 65% velocity retention rate at 60 yard, verified by me, after two years shooting these arrows. I shot these arrows with Jennings Carbon Extreme, Proline Point Blank, different PSE Mach bows and must have shot many thousands times. There was not a single incident of the arrow exploding, or underspined, fishtailing, porpoising, etc when the bow is tuned properly. This is 31" long shaft we are talking about.
> 
> Regarding your Victory arrow length comment:
> 
> Victory's VAP and Vforce are all 31 inch in length uncut, its X-ringers are only 30 inches in length uncut.
> 
> Again, I hope all these discussion would get all of us ready for the Vindicator. I really can't wait.


So I was trying to read through this when I heard a "POP" in my head....now I can't remember my home address !!!! 

Thanks alot guys, you broke something in my brain...now, does anyone remember my middle name ????


----------



## achiro

Don't have any idea what your plan is but whatever the coating is on my Infinity's cams is the nicest I've ever seen. Not sure if you can or will use the same process though.


----------



## Karbon

I am impressed with the past metal coatings Kevin has selected.


----------



## mdewitt71

I would be completely happy with plain black for the limb pockets and cams, 
I gotta have something to match my sight, rest, stab, and quivers too since the camos are not the most common ones used.


----------



## Karbon

mdewitt71 said:


> I would be completely happy with plain black for the limb pockets and cams,
> I gotta have something to match my sight, rest, stab, and quivers too since the camos are not the most common ones used.


Good point. black is always a "safe" option for the consumers.


----------



## Aggieland

Karbon said:


> ...maybe a...titanium and PTFE nano particle dispersed infused film...say in....Winter Mimicry...great idea Reno.
> 
> The normal al nano dispersion...well help but Aggie wants light and strong so titanium it is.


yes


----------



## Karbon

Aggieland said:


> yes


The switch will save you TONS of weight. LOL.

Actually it won't. 47 vs 26


----------



## bowtech dually

Is this a record for the most posts on an ArcheryTalk thread ?


----------



## mdewitt71

bowtech dually said:


> Is this a record for the most posts on an ArcheryTalk thread ?


Not even close.
Heck, look at New Breed Archery thread. Over 8K posts; very heavy.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Were are the pictures? dd


----------



## Karbon

All good things to thoes who wait.
-H. Lecter


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> ...maybe a...titanium and PTFE nano particle dispersed infused film...say in....Winter Mimicry...great idea Reno.
> 
> The normal al nano dispersion...well help but Aggie wants light and strong so titanium it is.


Have two Remington titanium action's and love them so I am all for Titanium! AND for the nano particle infused film dip! Damn you engineers and your rocket science brains - in a good way. I'm just a jealous grunt...


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Good point. black is always a "safe" option for the consumers.



Safe is boring - just like black!

The Envy still the best looking bow made and it was because the Fall E-Leaf camo and copper limb pockets/cams all looked so sweet together!

Even the AS color on Kevin's previous design was sweet looking with Predator camo, but not as sweet as it looks with the bow dipped in Mothwing Canyon...


----------



## Aggieland

So far both the anodized cams on my Envy and the coating on my SR have rubber off in my SKB case.. Im going to improve on the $275 case so it dosent happen to my next bow but would like to see something that would hold up under extreme abuse..


----------



## PoppieWellie

mdewitt71 said:


> Not even close.
> Heck, look at New Breed Archery thread. Over 8K posts; very heavy.


They have a lot of ttt's, have done a few pages of my share there. I remember mdewitt had a terrific review of Genetix though.


----------



## sliverpicker

Black is boring...


----------



## bginvestor

Black is awesome! :mg:



sliverpicker said:


> Black is boring...


----------



## bginvestor

I bet you its the most posts for a thread talking about a bow without pictures! Sorry, but that limb bolt did not satisfy. 



bowtech dually said:


> Is this a record for the most posts on an ArcheryTalk thread ?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Cams, mods, cable holder and pockets will have a Teflon coating but will probably be "BLACK", if I offer 1 more option I think my sweet wife is going to beat the h#!! out of me!!!

E coatings is what someone asked about, used it before on recent bows. But not what I'm using for the new bow parts.


----------



## Aggieland

Teflon coating? wth? interesting


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams, mods, cable holder and pockets will have a Teflon coating but will probably be "BLACK", if I offer 1 more option I think my sweet wife is going to beat the h#!! out of me!!!


LOL...no more custom choices?

Pick the camo
Pick the string color
Pick the cam, pocket color
Pick the STS color...


See how you inventory could be *so* managable? LOL.


----------



## Karbon

Aggieland said:


> Teflon coating? wth? interesting


Teflon (PTFE) should be a great choice Kevin. Works in many other industrial applications.
History
Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) resin is in a class of paraffinic polymers that have some or all of the hydrogen replaced by fluoride. The original PTFE resin was first discovered on April 6, 1938 by Dr Roy J. Plunkett. While working at DuPont's Jackson Laboratory in New Jersey on another project, Dr. Plunkett found that a frozen, compressed amount of tetrafluoroethylene gas had polymerized into a waxy white solid substance, forming polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE). DuPont registered the original PTFE resin under the trademark Teflon® in 1945, and the first commercial products were sold under this trademark in 1946. Interestingly, PTFE was produced on a limited scale in the early 1940s, and was used shortly thereafter by the Manhattan Project in containers for highly corrosive elements during uranium separation experiments.op 

PTFE Characteristics & Benefits
The extraordinary characteristics of PTFE make it the ideal choice in a wide range of products and applications. PTFE has a coefficient of friction that is one of the lowest of any material. PTFE is extremely abrasion resistant, making it adaptable to the harshest environments. In addition, PTFE can withstand a wide range of temperatures, from 260 Degrees Centigrade down to -270 Degrees Centigrade, and can even handle brief exposures at higher temperatures. PTFE also has excellent flame resistance due to its extremely high melting point, along with a very low rate of smoke generation and heat release. Another advantage of PTFE is that it is chemically inert and pure, and has no additional stabilizers, lubricants or plasticizers that would taint process fluids. 

PTFE products have an extremely long service life, primarily due to PTFE retaining its original properties over a long period of time, even at extreme temperatures, in ultraviolet (UV) light, and when exposed to oils, oxidizing agents and solvents. PTFE also is extremely corrosion resistant, especially to acids, and harsh inorganic and organic chemicals. Additionally, the original properties PTFE remain the same even after extended time periods in water. Furthermore, PTFE is resistant to atmospheric aging in the form of discoloration, oxidation, and, as previously noted, is not affected by ultraviolet light

Applications
The uses and applications of PTFE have grown enormously over the past 68 years. Probably one of the most famous uses for PTFE is as a non-stick coating found on cookware (again, under the Dupont Teflon® trademark). However, PTFE is used in the semiconductor, medical, chemical, automotive, electrical, aerospace, filtration, wire & cable as well as petrochemical industries.

•Chemical processing and petrochemical sectors: used for vessel linings, seals, spacers, gaskets, well-drilling parts and washers, since PTFE is chemically inert and resistant to corrosion
•Laboratory applications: Tubing, piping, containers and vessels due to resistance to chemicals and the absence of contaminants attaching to the surface of PTFE products
•Electrical industry: used as an insulator in the form of spacers, tubing and the like
•Virgin PTFE had been approved by the FDA for use in the pharmaceutical, beverage, food and cosmetics industries in the form of conveyor components, slides, guide rails, along with other parts used in ovens and other heated systems. 
•Semiconductor sector: used as an insulator in the production of discrete components such as capacitors and in the chip manufacturing process. 
In many instances PTFE in it purest form is a perfect solution. However, when an application demands a modification to the basic PTFE chemistry, Plastomer Technologies can help satisfy a broader range of physical, thermal, or practical demands. Examples include glass or bronze fillers for added stiffness and strength, carbon fillers for conductivity, and moly blends for added lubricity


----------



## JG358

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams, mods, cable holder and pockets will have a Teflon coating but will probably be "BLACK", if I offer 1 more option I think my sweet wife is going to beat the h#!! out of me!!!


So now that you have that all figured out... how about a couple pics:wink:


----------



## sagecreek

Teflon is a slick idea. lain:


----------



## Karbon

sagecreek said:


> Teflon is a slick idea. lain:


Clever one SC. LOL.


Plus, your eggs will not stick to the surface of the cams at say...elk camp.


----------



## sightpin

Has there been a decision on the dipper yet?


----------



## pacnate

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am very aware that people want to see what the bows look like, but I will wait until the bows are completely finished, learned my lesson on posting unfinished products that will look different than the production parts. I will post pics ASAP.


Gotta respect that!!!


----------



## sagecreek

Karbon said:


> Clever one SC. LOL.
> 
> 
> Plus, your eggs will not stick to the surface of the cams at say...elk camp.


Well, where I come from, what happens in elk camp, stays in elk camp. 

I hate it when eggs stick to my cams though.


----------



## sliverpicker

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams, mods, cable holder and pockets will have a Teflon coating but will probably be "BLACK", if I offer 1 more option I think my sweet wife is going to beat the h#!! out of me!!!
> 
> E coatings is what someone asked about, used it before on recent bows. But not what I'm using for the new bow parts.


C'mon Kevin take one for the team! :chicken01:


----------



## JG358

Aggieland said:


> Teflon coating? wth? interesting


Teflon coating = Good Stuff :darkbeer:


----------



## sagecreek

Yummmmmm


----------



## Karbon

sliverpicker said:


> C'mon Kevin take one for the team! :chicken01:


I don't think Kate can take you. LOL.


----------



## dac

Karbon said:


> Teflon (PTFE) should be a great choice Kevin. Works in many other industrial applications.
> History
> Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) resin is in a class of paraffinic polymers that have some or all of the hydrogen replaced by fluoride. The original PTFE resin was first discovered on April 6, 1938 by Dr Roy J. Plunkett. While working at DuPont's Jackson Laboratory in New Jersey on another project, Dr. Plunkett found that a frozen, compressed amount of tetrafluoroethylene gas had polymerized into a waxy white solid substance, forming polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE). DuPont registered the original PTFE resin under the trademark Teflon® in 1945, and the first commercial products were sold under this trademark in 1946. Interestingly, PTFE was produced on a limited scale in the early 1940s, and was used shortly thereafter by the Manhattan Project in containers for highly corrosive elements during uranium separation experiments.op
> 
> PTFE Characteristics & Benefits
> The extraordinary characteristics of PTFE make it the ideal choice in a wide range of products and applications. PTFE has a coefficient of friction that is one of the lowest of any material. PTFE is extremely abrasion resistant, making it adaptable to the harshest environments. In addition, PTFE can withstand a wide range of temperatures, from 260 Degrees Centigrade down to -270 Degrees Centigrade, and can even handle brief exposures at higher temperatures. PTFE also has excellent flame resistance due to its extremely high melting point, along with a very low rate of smoke generation and heat release. Another advantage of PTFE is that it is chemically inert and pure, and has no additional stabilizers, lubricants or plasticizers that would taint process fluids.
> 
> PTFE products have an extremely long service life, primarily due to PTFE retaining its original properties over a long period of time, even at extreme temperatures, in ultraviolet (UV) light, and when exposed to oils, oxidizing agents and solvents. PTFE also is extremely corrosion resistant, especially to acids, and harsh inorganic and organic chemicals. Additionally, the original properties PTFE remain the same even after extended time periods in water. Furthermore, PTFE is resistant to atmospheric aging in the form of discoloration, oxidation, and, as previously noted, is not affected by ultraviolet light
> 
> Applications
> The uses and applications of PTFE have grown enormously over the past 68 years. Probably one of the most famous uses for PTFE is as a non-stick coating found on cookware (again, under the Dupont Teflon® trademark). However, PTFE is used in the semiconductor, medical, chemical, automotive, electrical, aerospace, filtration, wire & cable as well as petrochemical industries.
> 
> •Chemical processing and petrochemical sectors: used for vessel linings, seals, spacers, gaskets, well-drilling parts and washers, since PTFE is chemically inert and resistant to corrosion
> •Laboratory applications: Tubing, piping, containers and vessels due to resistance to chemicals and the absence of contaminants attaching to the surface of PTFE products
> •Electrical industry: used as an insulator in the form of spacers, tubing and the like
> •Virgin PTFE had been approved by the FDA for use in the pharmaceutical, beverage, food and cosmetics industries in the form of conveyor components, slides, guide rails, along with other parts used in ovens and other heated systems.
> •Semiconductor sector: used as an insulator in the production of discrete components such as capacitors and in the chip manufacturing process.
> In many instances PTFE in it purest form is a perfect solution. However, when an application demands a modification to the basic PTFE chemistry, Plastomer Technologies can help satisfy a broader range of physical, thermal, or practical demands. Examples include glass or bronze fillers for added stiffness and strength, carbon fillers for conductivity, and moly blends for added lubricity


This is also what goretex is isn't it?


----------



## mdewitt71

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams, mods, cable holder and pockets will have a Teflon coating *but will probably be "BLACK", *if I offer 1 more option I think my sweet wife is going to beat the h#!! out of me!!!
> 
> E coatings is what someone asked about, used it before on recent bows. But not what I'm using for the new bow parts.


That's what I am hoping for right there.............I'm happy with that. 
Now I know my Trophy Ridge gear will look good on it. :shade:


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The Destroyer DFC is much stiffer at the end than the Vengeance or Vindicator, the DS 350 held peak weight for 4.125" longer than the Vengeance.


That is very impressive! I am guessing that your bows have a bit more front end load up as a result to "smooth" out the "hump." How different is the Vindicator's DFC from the Vengeance? If I remember right the DFC you posted had only the Vengeance with smooth and speed mods and the SA Infinity.

Any chance of seeing either the DFC for the Vengeance compared to the Vindicator, or one of the two compared to the Destroyer?


----------



## Karbon

dac said:


> This is also what goretex is isn't it?


If I'm not mistaken..."Gortex" is a fabric treatment with a wax...PTFE Wax...in a layered pattern.
I'm a coatings chemist, but I know very little about the fabric coatings...

Here for the Gore info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gore-Tex


----------



## 2xR

Aggieland said:


> So far both the anodized cams on my Envy and the coating on my SR have rubber off in my SKB case.. Im going to improve on the $275 case so it dosent happen to my next bow but would like to see something that would hold up under extreme abuse..



Then black Anodization would have worn off as well Aggie - the color wasn't the culprit... Upgrade from a $275 case - ***. My $43 Walmart Plano hard side case doesn't wear the anodozing or dip off my bows and my wife ran over the case with the freshly dipped SR in it about 3 weeks ago and is none the worse for wear...


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Teflon (PTFE) should be a great choice Kevin. Works in many other industrial applications.
> History
> Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) resin is in a class of paraffinic polymers that have some or all of the hydrogen replaced by fluoride. The original PTFE resin was first discovered on April 6, 1938 by Dr Roy J. Plunkett. While working at DuPont's Jackson Laboratory in New Jersey on another project, Dr. Plunkett found that a frozen, compressed amount of tetrafluoroethylene gas had polymerized into a waxy white solid substance, forming polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE). ......



Smart ***** - Good I love you my short, stumpy armed rocket science brother!


----------



## dac

Karbon said:


> If I'm not mistaken..."Gortex" is a fabric treatment with a wax...PTFE Wax...in a layered pattern.
> I'm a coatings chemist, but I know very little about the fabric coatings...
> 
> Here for the Gore info.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gore-Tex


I just always thought it was a membrane like teflon tape sandwiched between the inner and outter fabrics.


----------



## Karbon

dac said:


> I just always thought it was a membrane like teflon tape sandwiched between the inner and outter fabrics.


yes, sort of.


----------



## bginvestor

Cool.. I'm sure you proved to yourself that the teflon coating is not going to wear out or chip off after a few thousand shots, right? Like the idea.. Does all of this add up to a couple of points in increased efficiency?? :thumbs_up



Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams, mods, cable holder and pockets will have a Teflon coating but will probably be "BLACK", if I offer 1 more option I think my sweet wife is going to beat the h#!! out of me!!!
> 
> E coatings is what someone asked about, used it before on recent bows. But not what I'm using for the new bow parts.


----------



## stanmc55

can we get a picture of that teflon?


----------



## Karbon

stanmc55 said:


> can we get a picture of that teflon?


You bet!


----------



## DDSHOOTER

What about Turcite B? dd


----------



## 2xR

Well, well, well - there is already a "used" Elite Pulse on here for sale:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1347255

Wonder why? Guy shoots or at least has an SR71 listed in his sig block...


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> You bet!
> View attachment 927164


Yes sir!!!!! thats what i want on my cam!!!!! please,please please...


----------



## lonehara

Karbon said:


> You bet!
> View attachment 927164


Steve - you have way too much time on your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> Clever one SC. LOL.
> 
> 
> Plus, your eggs will not stick to the surface of the cams at say...elk camp.


So what youre saying is that I could also buy a new Mathews and have Waffles and Eggs in camp!!


----------



## Guest

does the k&k have a sight or pics of there bows on the web?


----------



## bginvestor

Hilarious! You a funny guy..



Karbon said:


> You bet!
> View attachment 927164


----------



## Mys2kal

cridertj said:


> does the k&k have a sight or pics of there bows on the web?


Not yet. Kevin or Kate probably, is working on the website. Kevin is not going to post pics until he has a finished bow to show.


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> You bet!
> View attachment 927164


That will look really nice on the cams as long as its not green and gray like the pic.


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Off topic, but am quite impressed by the stats of these bows! 347fps with 7" brace height? That sounds like a speed bow with forgiveness. I have just bought a new bow a few months back, I would be in the doghouse with my wife if I bought a new one . I will have to wait a while before I get a new one, hopefully Kevin would have sold all the bows and have a new fresh batch waiting. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mys2kal

BowEnthusiast said:


> Off topic, but am quite impressed by the stats of these bows! 347fps with 7" brace height? That sounds like a speed bow with forgiveness. I have just bought a new bow a few months back, I would be in the doghouse with my wife if I bought a new one . I will have to wait a while before I get a new one, hopefully Kevin would have sold all the bows and have a new fresh batch waiting. Fingers crossed.


The key is to sneak them in, lol.


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Mys2kal said:


> The key is to sneak them in, lol.


Could work, usually she picks up the mail though, difficult to get around that. Maybe I could say it was a free gift from a friend - its 50/50 whether she would believe me :wink:!

Other option is I drive 300 miles to that pro shop in CA that can order Kevin's bows. That drive takes me through LA, and boy, it sucks!


----------



## Mys2kal

BowEnthusiast said:


> Could work, usually she picks up the mail though, difficult to get around that.


I know the feeling. My wife usually gets the mail too. She gets home before I do. Dang sick people in the ER.


----------



## op27

2xR said:


> Well, well, well - there is already a "used" Elite Pulse on here for sale:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1347255
> 
> Wonder why? Guy shoots or at least has an SR71 listed in his sig block...


Who cares


----------



## waterfowler24

Yeah I don't want my wife to find this new bow either, guess I will just ship it to my mistress's house.


----------



## sightpin

Mys2kal said:


> The key is to sneak them in, lol.


Kind of hard to sneak anything in with the guilt written all over your face.


----------



## Mys2kal

waterfowler24 said:


> Yeah I don't want my wife to find this new bow either, guess I will just ship it to my mistress's house.


That may open up a whole new can of worms my friend.


----------



## Mig

I wish I was able to get one but I have a rule where I NEED to shoot the bow first before I buy. Unless I feel like taking a LONG road trip to a dealer multiple times, I'll get only but highly unlikely.


----------



## Bowbuster123

sightpin said:


> Kind of hard to sneak anything in with the guilt written all over your face.


Boy OH Boy, you obviously haven't been married all that long, have you? LOL


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Buy one!

If you no like, resell!

At worst you would be $50 - $100 out of pocket.


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Bowbuster123 said:


> Boy OH Boy, you obviously haven't been married all that long, have you? LOL


Thats a good one that is :wink:

About the mistress - how dya know your wife does not log on to your computer while you are in night night land :beat:


----------



## Bowbuster123

OK for all you guys that have problems "explaining" new bow to your wives, let an expert tell you how to handle this....
1. Have all purchases delivered to your work address
2. Buy all new bows in the same color scheme (IE all black, all camo, etc) All camo should be similar so as not to raise suspicions
3. Keep all equipment in the garage, shop, man room, etc
4. Keep bows in cased when at home and only bring out when wife is not home or only show them briefly so she can not readily identify.
5. If all else fails, grow a set and stand up for yourself for christ sakes, after all your a man not a spineless wimp!!!


----------



## sliverpicker

BowEnthusiast said:


> Could work, usually she picks up the mail though, difficult to get around that. Maybe I could say it was a free gift from a friend - its 50/50 whether she would believe me :wink:!
> 
> Other option is I drive 300 miles to that pro shop in CA that can order Kevin's bows. That drive takes me through LA, and boy, it sucks!


Dude, you don't have to go through LA to get to Tuskbusters shop. He's in Simi Valley, about 2 hours from you. Call him and get him a deposit. I go your way sometimes if you need something picked up or dropped off...


----------



## sightpin

Bowbuster123 said:


> Boy OH Boy, you obviously haven't been married all that long, have you? LOL


Yeah, Only 32years.


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Bowbuster123 said:


> OK for all you guys that have problems "explaining" new bow to your wives, let an expert tell you how to handle this....
> 1. Have all purchases delivered to your work address
> 2. Buy all new bows in the same color scheme (IE all black, all camo, etc) All camo should be similar so as not to raise suspicions
> 3. Keep all equipment in the garage, shop, man room, etc
> 4. Keep bows in cased when at home and only bring out when wife is not home or only show them briefly so she can not readily identify.
> 5. If all else fails, grow a set and stand up for yourself for christ sakes, after all your a man not a spineless wimp!!!


On point 5: Oh yeah, but if the marriage is 50/50 fair and square, if we go out and blow $1K on another bow, we wont have much bargaining power when the wife decides its time to purchase a pair of designer jeans for $700 or a $1K handbag. The excuse, we dont have the money for you to buy that, she could fire back "well you have spent 3000 bucks on new bows this year, why cant I have a treat?". 

My wife though is cool and understanding on my hobbies, but I like to keep things about fair so I cant be like a junkie and run round spending a ton of money on stuff I do not absolutely have to get - at end of day, I already have 4 bows, a couple of recurves and some crossbows laying around. Would love one of Kevin's bows, and heck, if I were a single man, I would probably go out and buy that Nitro Express Rifle shooting 700gr bullets @ 2000fps. Would cost me a cool $25K, but if I had no commitments, I would happily live in a trailer and save all my salary just stocking up on equipment :wink:.

Hence from my point of view, I would need to hide the evidence if I got a new bow :secret:!


----------



## BowEnthusiast

sliverpicker said:


> Dude, you don't have to go through LA to get to Tuskbusters shop. He's in Simi Valley, about 2 hours from you. Call him and get him a deposit. I go your way sometimes if you need something picked up or dropped off...


I have been to that shop in Simi Valley and it must have been the GPS sending me on a wild night out. I swear, I ended up on Mulholland drive and next thing I was driving over the hills/mountains before eventually getting to Simi Valley. The Tuskbusters shop - nice folks I know they would order for me. I might drive down to the shop January/February and order if Kevin still has stock.


----------



## cordini

sliverpicker said:


> Dude, you don't have to go through LA to get to Tuskbusters shop. He's in Simi Valley, about 2 hours from you. Call him and get him a deposit. I go your way sometimes if you need something picked up or dropped off...


"Sliver Parcel Service.....When Discretion is A Must!" LOL!! 

I try to have everything shipped by USPS....I work for them! I just let my carrier know when I'm expecting a "Package" and it gets to me before I get home! And I do agree with Bowbuster....Keeping the color/camo the same makes it a little easier, which is why I ordered Predator.....Although, I could have made ASAT work! 

If you're still feeling guilty, just tell the wife to buy whatever she's been looking at.....

Now, does anybody have any ideas how to explain a wall tent.......:santa:


----------



## north slope

O.K. >>>-----------------> Before Karbon gives us another boring science lecture, whats are you guys going to outfit these little devils with? I am going to get a stingray in a 8inch adjustable, my trust worthy sure loc sportmans (single pin slider) for my sight, still thinking about a rest (maybe a QAD). I also am going to try and shoot ACC this year. What are you guys going to use this year?


----------



## sliverpicker

Spott hogg hunter...QAD pro...Tight spot...Paradigm stab...Rattler grips...


----------



## realmfg

Limbdriver
Cx maxima hunters w fobs
posten stab
not sure what sight yet


----------



## Karbon

Mys2kal said:


> So what youre saying is that I could also buy a new Mathews and have Waffles and Eggs in camp!!


You bet!


----------



## BMG

north slope said:


> O.K. >>>-----------------> Before Karbon gives us another boring science lecture, whats are you guys going to outfit these little devils with? I am going to get a stingray in a 8inch adjustable, my trust worthy sure loc sportmans (single pin slider) for my sight, still thinking about a rest (maybe a QAD). I also am going to try and shoot ACC this year. What are you guys going to use this year?


 Boss Hogg, might go back to a Hogg-It though. 8" B-Stinger, might try a Doinker with some sort of Fatty carbon though. QAD HD, might try a Trophy Taker Smackdown though. ACC ProHunters, no reason to try anything else.


----------



## Karbon

north slope said:


> O.K. >>>-----------------> Before Karbon gives us another boring science lecture, whats are you guys going to outfit these little devils with? I am going to get a stingray in a 8inch adjustable, my trust worthy sure loc sportmans (single pin slider) for my sight, still thinking about a rest (maybe a QAD). I also am going to try and shoot ACC this year. What are you guys going to use this year?


LMAO...Knowledge is power my western buddy. Saturday am cartoons told me that.

Spot Hogg Hogg Father .19 single pin
TT Smackdown or Limbdriver
Xtreme Fatty DOA or Doinker Fatty Carbon Elite maybe with Dish conversion
John's Custom Strings (yellow black I think...)
ACC Pro Hunters, GT Velocity Pros, GT Pro hunters, or FMJ's... 
Arroweb T5 or Tight Spot Quiver
Big Broadhead test this year... maybe Dave Shaw's grip...(Torqueless)


----------



## 2xR

north slope said:


> O.K. >>>-----------------> Before Karbon gives us another boring science lecture, whats are you guys going to outfit these little devils with? I am going to get a stingray in a 8inch adjustable, my trust worthy sure loc sportmans (single pin slider) for my sight, still thinking about a rest (maybe a QAD). I also am going to try and shoot ACC this year. What are you guys going to use this year?


S.A.B.O peepless sight
Stingray 8" adjustable Stab in matching God's Country Late Season
Gonna try some ACCs
Either a TT Smackdown or Limb-Driver
Torquless Grips
Silver Flame 100 grain BHs
John's Custom strings in Orange and Silver or Orange and Yellow
Treelimb Premium Quiver


----------



## BMG

2xR said:


> Silver Flame 100 grain BHs


do you have the Silver Flames from Alaskabowhunting.com? Or the originals?


----------



## PoppieWellie

* Originally Posted by north slope 
O.K. >>>-----------------> Before Karbon gives us another boring science lecture, whats are you guys going to outfit these little devils with? I am going to get a stingray in a 8inch adjustable, my trust worthy sure loc sportmans (single pin slider) for my sight, still thinking about a rest (maybe a QAD). I also am going to try and shoot ACC this year. What are you guys going to use this year?*

Never asked if the Limbsaver Super quad will fit between the split limbs


----------



## realmfg

I think kevins comment is making everyone want to try accs haha


----------



## PoppieWellie

BowEnthusiast said:


> On point 5: Oh yeah, but if the marriage is 50/50 fair and square, if we go out and blow $1K on another bow, we wont have much bargaining power when the wife decides its time to purchase a pair of designer jeans for $700 or a $1K handbag. The excuse, we dont have the money for you to buy that, she could fire back "well you have spent 3000 bucks on new bows this year, why cant I have a treat?".
> 
> My wife though is cool and understanding on my hobbies, but I like to keep things about fair so I cant be like a junkie and run round spending a ton of money on stuff I do not absolutely have to get - at end of day, I already have 4 bows, a couple of recurves and some crossbows laying around. Would love one of Kevin's bows, and heck, if I were a single man, I would probably go out and buy that Nitro Express Rifle shooting 700gr bullets @ 2000fps. Would cost me a cool $25K, but if I had no commitments, I would happily live in a trailer and save all my salary just stocking up on equipment :wink:.
> 
> Hence from my point of view, I would need to hide the evidence if I got a new bow :secret:!


Back in the 1990's, before my wife gets into hunting, I had one Winchester 70 in the garage, and before long I bought a second one, and my wife asked about the second rifle, so I told her, the first W70 is kind of lonely and we got to have a second one to keep it company. So my wife rolled her eyes, made a face, and never mentioned it again.

Well, that is a sign of encouragement, so I got a 3rd, a 4th, and the 5th W70 sneaked into the garage. Then one day, wife was getting tool from the garage, saw the five W70's on the rifle stand, and she was livid. Got me into the garage and started a court of enquiry, so I said "Honey! Guess the two 70's got together and they decided to start a family! My! My! Isn't the last one cute!" 

I will never forget her expression, bursting into laugher while trying to hold a straight face.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Limb Driver or Ripcord Cord Red (have both waiting)
Sword Centurion
Custom Orange & Black Strings (haven't decided on who's)
ACC or Arrow Dynamics Nitro Stinger Green arrows (have both waiting) With 2 orange and 1 black Fusion Vanes
Orange and black bow sling
B Stinger Stabilizer
Black Limb Saver Quads


----------



## 2xR

BMG said:


> do you have the Silver Flames from Alaskabowhunting.com? Or the originals?


Originals - I ordered 6 packs of 3 ea. couple of months back when he made another batch of them!!!


----------



## Casador

My Vengeance is going to have custom Widow Maker Bow Strings, a Montana BG 5 pin Vengeance .10 pins on an Ascent Body (adjustable yardage body) with a 4" dovetail extension, Trophy Ridge Revolution rest, Tight Spot Quiver, Doinker 10" Hunter Dish, Victory Vap, Vforce HV Tipped with RamCat BH, Firenocks and Aerovanes. :cheers:


----------



## 2xR

Never used/tried the ACC's - what is the recomendation from you fella's. 

29/70 Vengeance with 100 grain tips and mini-blazers or vane-tech mini's... I like them as light as possible so I can get SPEEEED! Currently use the CX 350 3D Select...


----------



## 5MilesBack

cordini said:


> Now, does anybody have any ideas how to explain a wall tent.......:santa:


Sure. Just tell her "It's a tent, a large tent, a tent I will use for elk hunting every single Sept from now until the day I die". Now, she may determine when that time comes, but that's your problem.:wink:

When I bought my last wall tent we were making a trip to Denver for something else. After we were done I said....."I have to make another stop." So I went by Davis Tent and walked out with one of their annual clearance sale tents. No questions asked. My wife knew exactly what it was for, and does not question anything elk hunting related.:shade:



> do you have the Silver Flames from Alaskabowhunting.com? Or the originals?


OK, I know I'm going way off topic here but........I have a bunch of the originals but recently bought a couple of the Alaska Bowhunting ones to test out. I haven't shot them yet, but have already stripped out one screw trying to remove the blade for sharpening. Yes, sharpening! They came to me in a state of needing some work on the hones and strop to meet original standards. So far I have been able to get them close, but from past experience with Chinese steel......I don't expect them to hold an edge for very long.


----------



## 2xR

5MilesBack said:


> ... OK, I know I'm going way off topic here but........I have a bunch of the originals but recently bought a couple of the Alaska Bowhunting ones to test out. I haven't shot them yet, but have already stripped out one screw trying to remove the blade for sharpening. Yes, sharpening! They came to me in a state of needing some work on the hones and strop to meet original standards. So far I have been able to get them close, but from past experience with Chinese steel......I don't expect them to hold an edge for very long.


Sorry to hear that - but you are not the forst person I have seen have similar experience with the Chinese version. I was stoked when he posted he was making another limited run of originals!!!


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Sorry to hear that - but you are not the forst person I have seen have similar experience with the Chinese version. I was stoked when he posted he was making another limited run of originals!!!


I wished I'd have gotten in on that order. Everyone swears by them...I guess I'll skip the lesser versions for my testing this summer.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Karbon said:


> I wished I'd have gotten in on that order. Everyone swears by them...I guess I'll skip the lesser versions for my testing this summer.


If you're interested, ABS has some "sample" heads that they were trying a new tip on. They said they are the same as their regulars, but changed the tip design with a hand grinder "very small touchup". They are less than $20 a head. I'm testing the 180gr XL's.


----------



## mdewitt71

north slope said:


> O.K. >>>-----------------> Before Karbon gives us another boring science lecture, whats are you guys going to outfit these little devils with? I am going to get a stingray in a 8inch adjustable, my trust worthy sure loc sportmans (single pin slider) for my sight, still thinking about a rest (maybe a QAD). I also am going to try and shoot ACC this year. What are you guys going to use this year?


I am sure it will be either a Trophy Ridge Hitman, Micro Alpha, or Judge sight.........just not sure what model. 
(if fits like the SR71 with the sight holes, and needing to be very close to the arrowrest). 

QAD rest (All I use)

What ever stab and quiver that feels and looks good on the bow (I wait till I get the bow for that). 

G5 Peep, BoCoMo Sling, Torqueless grip, and Crackers Strings.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Karbon said:


> Please, PLEASE no light and dark on the cam, like a different color mod...say a light grey on a black cam....if you know what I mean.


Not nice to talk about the 2006 Elites like that Karbon.

That was Kevin's 1st lineup that he did to start Elite.


----------



## Karbon

TexasCanesFan said:


> Not nice to talk about the 2006 Elites like that Karbon.
> 
> That was Kevin's 1st lineup that he did to start Elite.


I didn't like the light dark combo on any one. The New E's or the old E's...even the BT's.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Karbon said:


> I didn't like the light dark combo on any one. The New E's or the old E's...even the BT's.


Oh I know you didn't. Just messin with you.


----------



## stanmc55

BowEnthusiast said:


> Off topic, but am quite impressed by the stats of these bows! 347fps with 7" brace height? That sounds like a speed bow with forgiveness. I have just bought a new bow a few months back, I would be in the doghouse with my wife if I bought a new one . I will have to wait a while before I get a new one, hopefully Kevin would have sold all the bows and have a new fresh batch waiting. Fingers crossed.


i could write a book on how to snooker my wife. let me know if you need to read a chapter. by the way, it helps to have been married to the same woman for 30 years, she doesn't pay much attention to what i do anymore!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

stanmc55 said:


> i could write a book on how to snooker my wife. let me know if you need to read a chapter. by the way, it helps to have been married to the same woman for 30 years, she doesn't pay much attention to what i do anymore!!!


Thats funny....My wife just doesn't pay much attention to* ME* any more. LOL


----------



## stanmc55

Bowbuster123 said:


> Thats funny....My wife just doesn't pay much attention to* ME* any more. LOL


yes, that could be a little lonely,but..... ah the possibilities!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

gonna stay with the 29" Acpro .300's 125gr head, same as with my GT. SH Right on. LD or Smackdown. LD prolly.


----------



## andy7yo

My Vengeance will sport a Spot Hogg hunter, QAD HD, Stabilizer TBD, quiver well not sure there either.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

My Vengeance, HHA Brushfire 5000, Limbdriver, Stingray 8" or limbsaver windjammer black on both, Athens Zen quiver, FMJ's, Rages, and as soon as some one starts making grips for the, prolly a set of 'em.

-Chuck


----------



## Karbon

Dave Shaw at Torqueless and Rattler will be making grips for them.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Karbon said:


> Dave Shaw at Torqueless and Rattler will be making grips for them.


Awesome thanks for the info.

-Chuck


----------



## Karbon

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Awesome thanks for the info.
> 
> -Chuck


SO I hear...and HOPE it's true.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I wished I'd have gotten in on that order. Everyone swears by them...I guess I'll skip the lesser versions for my testing this summer.


 I might be pursuaded to part with a box or two for a fellow brother in the K&K Army...


----------



## 2xR

K fellas - so still looking for some advice on the ACCs for my set up since I have zero experience with Easton or ACCs.

29/70 Vengeance with 100 grain tips and mini-blazers...


----------



## cordini

Thinking that the 3-60's would work....Running about 27 3/4" arrow length?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> K fellas - so still looking for some advice on the ACCs for my set up since I have zero experience with Easton or ACCs.
> 
> 29/70 Vengeance with 100 grain tips and mini-blazers...





cordini said:


> Thinking that the 3-60's would work....Running about 27 3/4" arrow length?


The 3-60 would work great at the length Cordini suggested.


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> Thinking that the 3-60's would work....Running about 27 3/4" arrow length?





Kevin Strother1 said:


> The 3-60 would work great at the length Cordini suggested.



Appreciate it gents - now, where to find a good deal on some 3-60s...


----------



## north slope

How about us vertically challenged folk. 27 1/2 / 70# 26 1/4 arrow length?


----------



## north slope

100 grain....


----------



## cordini

north slope said:


> How about us vertically challenged folk. 27 1/2 / 70# 26 1/4 arrow length?


Well, my DL is the same & arrow length is about the same as well.....I'm sticking with my 3-60's. I know when I tried 3-49's with BH's on my SR, the 3-49's were too weak.....My SR was set @ 65#. I'm using 100 gr. Buzzcuts.....


----------



## cordini

2xR said:


> Appreciate it gents - now, where to find a good deal on some 3-60s...


I've been picking up used ACC's here for the past 2 seasons....Did some trading as well. I have about 4 dozen sitting in the garage, if I include the ProHunter 340's.


----------



## Karbon

Alright...

I want to shoot the Acc's too. Pro Hunters are my pref...

60# Vengeance with 27.5 draw, 2 inch fusions and a wrap (5 inch)...

What's the Acc suggestion for my hunting needs?

Thanks guys!


----------



## cordini

Got some 390's I can send you.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> How about us vertically challenged folk. 27 1/2 / 70# 26 1/4 arrow length?


Use the 3-60 for hunting, if you want a little more speed for 3-D use a lighter point and try the 3-49. Don't buy a dozen, find one to test.


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> I've been picking up used ACC's here for the past 2 seasons....Did some trading as well. I have about 4 dozen sitting in the garage, if I include the ProHunter 340's.



That's awesome cordini - So what is the difference between the Pro Hunter and 3-60? Other than it looks like they are .2 gpi more weight than the 3-60s? At 28 3/4" the arrow is going to be 263.5 grains with the 3-60s, what does the nock, unibushing and insert weigh? I am guessing I'll be about 390 grains total arrow weight with a 100 grain tip? Are they all used? How much $


----------



## 2xR

What is the advantage of the Full Metal Jacket over the ACC besides smaller diameter, i.e. Alloy over Carbon core vs. Carbon over Alloy core. The Full Metal ways 1.7 gpi more and it has a 2.0 grain weight tolerance (not good) vs. 0.5 grain weight tolerance for the ACC


----------



## Jesus

Something new about the K & K webside?

Thank you from Spain.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

2xR said:


> What is the advantage of the Full Metal Jacket over the ACC besides smaller diameter, i.e. Alloy over Carbon core vs. Carbon over Alloy core. The Full Metal ways 1.7 gpi more and it has a 2.0 grain weight tolerance (not good) vs. 0.5 grain weight tolerance for the ACC


Honestly I shot the FMJ's this past year and haven't been that impressed with them. I broke a couple in ways that I didn't think they would break. Plus the arrow I shot my doe with was bent and the insert came out of it after passing through the deer. I never found the broadhead but the deer went maybe 50 yards.

I have been looking to achieve a greater FOC and the FMJ's make that hard to accomplish. So with my experiences with the FMJ's this past season I am looking for a new arrow which I believe I have found in the Quest "Thumper" arrow.


----------



## cordini

My ACC 3-60's @ 26 1/2" finished weight with 5 1/2" wrap & 3" Fusions can vary between 397 & 403 gr. with 100 gr. tips. I didn't get around to getting my 340's cut & finished before hunting season, so I can't tell you what my finished weight is. The reason why I have a varying finished weight is that the ACC's come in a matched series.....DR, DQ, DS....and the series can vary in weight, so with buying used you get a mix/match at times. I don't worry about it....Just shoot 'em with BH's and see how they fly. Prices have run a range of $50 for 6 to $90 for a dozen....Sometimes you get some eggs that are broken, but hey, they are cheaper. Other differences is the ProHunter uses the X nock, whereas the 3-60 is a G nock, also the ID is different between the two, so inserts & nubs will have different weights.


----------



## cordini

IrkedCitizen said:


> Honestly I shot the FMJ's this past year and haven't been that impressed with them. I broke a couple in ways that I didn't think they would break. Plus the arrow I shot my doe with was bent and the insert came out of it after passing through the deer. I never found the broadhead but the deer went maybe 50 yards.
> 
> I have been looking to achieve a greater FOC and the FMJ's make that hard to accomplish. So with my experiences with the FMJ's this past season I am looking for a new arrow which I believe I have found in the Quest "Thumper" arrow.


That's another reason why you see so many FMJ's for sale in the classifieds.....They bend a lot easier because the outside is metal. Not saying that ACC's can't come out of round, but the outer shell of carbon takes more abuse and keeps the inner aluminum core from getting damaged as easily as a FMJ.


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> My ACC 3-60's @ 26 1/2" finished weight with 5 1/2" wrap & 3" Fusions can vary between 397 & 403 gr. with 100 gr. tips. I didn't get around to getting my 340's cut & finished before hunting season, so I can't tell you what my finished weight is. The reason why I have a varying finished weight is that the ACC's come in a matched series.....DR, DQ, DS....and the series can vary in weight, so with buying used you get a mix/match at times. I don't worry about it....Just shoot 'em with BH's and see how they fly. Prices have run a range of $50 for 6 to $90 for a dozen....Sometimes you get some eggs that are broken, but hey, they are cheaper. Other differences is the ProHunter uses the X nock, whereas the 3-60 is a G nock, also the ID is different between the two, so inserts & nubs will have different weights.


Great info, so which knock is better? You selling any of them there 3-60s???


----------



## cordini

Keeping the 3-60's.....They fly best for me @ my DL/DW with BH's. I haven't shot the X nocks.....Just picked up the 340's because they were too good of a deal to pass up. My wife is always wondering why I have to fletch arrows.....With my 3-49's laying around, probably have 7 dozen ACC's.....Not to mention another 2 dozen GT 5575's sitting around. I like having plenty of ammo......Oh yeah, I have about 30 Magnus Buzzcuts on the 3-60's.


----------



## 2xR

Think I could shoot the 3-49s with an 85 grain tip??? I have never shot an arrow over 376 grains - I am kind of a speed junkie...


----------



## cordini

You may be able to get by if you drop to the 85 gr. BH.....Only way to tell is to try them out. The ones I have finished are 27 7/8" finished length....both in 3-49 & 390 Prohunter (only have 6 of them)


----------



## IrkedCitizen

My arrows are going to be 500-525gr finished weight. But that's because I am going to have 200-225gr of tip/insert weight. Lol.


----------



## cordini

All depends on what you want to use them for.....


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Gophers, squirrels, bumblebees.


----------



## cordini

IrkedCitizen said:


> Gophers, squirrels, bumblebees.


Cool......:shade:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Lol. I am going for high front of center. I will be hunting muleys, elk, and pronghorns. I figure if I can get 270fps I would be good with that.


----------



## cerec_cat

i plan on shooting 28 inch 390 ACC prohunters, 28.5 dl ~61# seems to work well with my Infinity.


----------



## cerec_cat

100 grain ramcats or steelforce phathead or phathead sobs


----------



## north slope

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Use the 3-60 for hunting, if you want a little more speed for 3-D use a lighter point and try the 3-49. Don't buy a dozen, find one to test.


Seems how your going to be the "tester" Do you have any 3-60's in that length laying around in the laboratory?


----------



## Bowbuster123

WOW..... 43 pages, just short of 1700 replies, and 67,000 veiws for a company that doesn't even have a picture for us to veiw!!!!!
Does anyone think that there might be some interest in Kevin's new venture??????? LOL


----------



## Karbon

HE IS NOT FINISHED...all things considered, I think K&K has made some real progress in the time they have existed.


----------



## 2xR

IrkedCitizen said:


> Gophers, squirrels, bumblebees.



Too funny... I shot my 1300 lbs. Bison last year with a 358 grain arrow (CX 3D Select with 85 grain SlickTrick) and got 7/8 pass through at 47 yards. The fletching is what kept it from going all the way through. Now I made a perfect shot (if I do say so myself), through the heart. I am not suggesting that had I missed slightly and say hit a shoulder or something like that, that I would have such a beautiful mount on the wall or still have my freezer full of meat a year and a half later, but I have never had the need for "heavy arrows".


----------



## Karbon

I never needed REAL heavy. GT5575 pro hunters I thought were HEAVY...ACC's will be REAL heavy for me and my stubby arms.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> Seems how your going to be the "tester" Do you have any 3-60's in that length laying around in the laboratory?


I only use the 3-71 ACC's, My son shoots 3-49 or 3-60 depending on what bow he is shooting. But he doesn't let me shoot his arrows!!!! Afraid I may mess one up and have to BUY him new ones, he is like me and is very particular about HIS stuff. 

Wonder how that works, I buy them for him, but then I can't use em!!!! LOL

I'll see if I can locate some, I need some varying ones anyway for testing.

I have some ACE 520 for Kate.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> I never needed REAL heavy. GT5575 pro hunters I thought were HEAVY...ACC's will be REAL heavy for me and my stubby arms.


Try a 3-39 should work at the length of arrow you will need?

One may wonder if I work for Easton as much as I promote their arrows!!! J/K

I have ZERO affiliation with Easton, I just think they make a great arrow. Might be others that are just as good or better.


----------



## Mig

how many bows have been ordered so far?


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Try a 3-39 should work at the length of arrow you will need?


That or 390 Pro Hunters.


----------



## Mys2kal

I am going to give VForce 400's a try, bought them a few weeks ago. Might even try the HV 400's to get a little more speed. 
I shot 340 Pro Hunter ACC arrows out of my 70# Alphamax last year, they shot great.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Try a 3-39 should work at the length of arrow you will need?
> 
> One may wonder if I work for Easton as much as I promote their arrows!!! J/K
> 
> I have ZERO affiliation with Easton, I just think they make a great arrow. Might be others that are just as good or better.


 Thanks Kev...still cutting them 26inch?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mig said:


> how many bows have been ordered so far?


More now than when we started!! LOL

I don't keep track, Kate does that. It is in the hundreds, that's about as close as I know.

I deal with machinist, limb manufacturing, coating, materials, camo finish, and string suppliers, Kate handles the paperwork, my brain doesn't like paperwork, too boring!!!

We won't put a counter or anything up either. Even though these are limited numbers, it is still like giving your competition inside info, at least that is my thinking.


----------



## mdewitt71

OK Kevin, you got your internet time, I see more than one post from you today.................break is over; get back to work !!!!!!!
:shade:


----------



## houndhamrick

I have to use 3-71 acc at 32"draw with a 30.5" arrow, dont think a 3-60 would be stiff enough at 70#. Think im going to be over 440g w/ finished arrow, but either way its going to be fast enough with lots of KE...


----------



## Mig

I might just have to give in and buy one then lol. They're so hard to resist! I think I can wait a little longer.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

mdewitt71 said:


> OK Kevin, you got your internet time, I see more than one post from you today.................break is over; get back to work !!!!!!!
> :shade:


I have been in my dungeon playing and testing.

Shot a 70/29 Vengeance with a 463 grain arrow @ 300.3 fps that's 92.7# of K.E. not too shabby for a 70# bow.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

2xR said:


> Too funny... I shot my 1300 lbs. Bison last year with a 358 grain arrow (CX 3D Select with 85 grain SlickTrick) and got 7/8 pass through at 47 yards. The fletching is what kept it from going all the way through. Now I made a perfect shot (if I do say so myself), through the heart. I am not suggesting that had I missed slightly and say hit a shoulder or something like that, that I would have such a beautiful mount on the wall or still have my freezer full of meat a year and a half later, but I have never had the need for "heavy arrows".


Yeah if I wasn't trying to get high FOC I could just throw on a 100gr tip and have a finished arrow of roughly 416gr. But they would be way overspined because they are .275" spine deflection. So I have to add some some weight to the insert to weaken the spine a little. I am aiming for 500-525gr finished weight which should be in the 18% FOC range. With a 31"/70# should push them at or above 270fps. Which I am okay with.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin, are these bows like the Elite's where a 70# feels like you are shooting a 60# bow? If so I might get my Vindicator in 80#.


----------



## TDS

Kevin, I am looking to upgrade my bow as well. Do You have any plans to develop a high performing bow for short draw lengths 25"-26" at 55-60 pounds?


----------



## Mys2kal

Any idea what a 60/29 Vengeance with 360gr. arrows will do?


----------



## Twsted

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have been in my dungeon playing and testing.
> 
> Shot a 70/29 Vengeance with a 463 grain arrow @ 300.3 fps that's 92.7# of K.E. not too shabby for a 70# bow.


Kevin,
What would that translate to at 65/29 with a 420 grain arrow?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have been in my dungeon playing and testing.
> 
> Shot a 70/29 Vengeance with a 463 grain arrow @ 300.3 fps that's 92.7# of K.E. not too shabby for a 70# bow.


SO that comes out to 346 ibo nice speed


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Twsted said:


> Kevin,
> What would that translate to at 65/29 with a 420 grain arrow?


i come up with 303.5


----------



## mdewitt71

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have been in my dungeon playing and testing.
> 
> Shot a 70/29 Vengeance with a 463 grain arrow @ 300.3 fps that's 92.7# of K.E. not too shabby for a 70# bow.


Nice..........especially for a bow with over 6 inches of brace.


----------



## TTNuge

I shot a 508gr arrow last year just to try and quiet down my Monster but I'm hoping that my new Vengeance will be quiet enough on it's own that I can go back to my Maxima's instead. If so I estimate I'll be around the 390gr range and shouldn't have any problem hitting 300fps at 28"/65# hopefully.


----------



## cordini

houndhamrick said:


> I have to use 3-71 acc at 32"draw with a 30.5" arrow, dont think a 3-60 would be stiff enough at 70#. Think im going to be over 440g w/ finished arrow, but either way its going to be fast enough with lots of KE...


Yeah, the 3-60 would be way underspined for you.....This is for all of you guys out there looking fof ACC's now....Just a few weeks ago I'm reading a thread here on AT about arrow selection. Somebody responds to the OP that he would send him 7 ACC 3-71 if he would pay for postage. The OP never responded....I sent the responder a PM and low & behold, I gave the guy $20 to cover his gas & the postage....He sends me 7 ACC's. Deals are there if you look....Giving all my secrets away, you know....Archers helping Archers!


----------



## cordini

TTNuge said:


> I shot a 508gr arrow last year just to try and quiet down my Monster but I'm hoping that my new Vengeance will be quiet enough on it's own that I can go back to my Maxima's instead. If so I estimate I'll be around the 390gr range and shouldn't have any problem hitting 300fps at 28"/65# hopefully.


Easily....My SR @ 27.5"/70# was 299 with 411 gr.


----------



## houndhamrick

What Brands of targets out there going to stop these arrows with over 100# Ke with out tearin' up the fletching??


----------



## FishingBen

A Blob target would work.


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> I don't think Kate can take you. LOL.


I wouldn't put my money on that Karbon! My wife is 5'2" 110lb I'm 6'4" 220 8 years martial arts and when she gets pissed, she scares me!


----------



## FishingBen

I can appreciate that comment!


----------



## Oregon HG

BowEnthusiast said:


> Could work, usually she picks up the mail though, difficult to get around that. Maybe I could say it was a free gift from a friend - its 50/50 whether she would believe me :wink:!
> 
> Other option is I drive 300 miles to that pro shop in CA that can order Kevin's bows. That drive takes me through LA, and boy, it sucks!


PO Box and have it dipped to match your existing bow! She won't be the wiser!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> What is the advantage of the Full Metal Jacket over the ACC besides smaller diameter, i.e. Alloy over Carbon core vs. Carbon over Alloy core. The Full Metal ways 1.7 gpi more and it has a 2.0 grain weight tolerance (not good) vs. 0.5 grain weight tolerance for the ACC


I will tell you this much I switched to the FMJ's and WOW! They shoot so much more consistant! I don't know where you have gotten the 2.0 grain difference, I weighted all of mine after I cut them down to my length and the largest varience is .32 grains!!!! Which off the heavier on I shaved a little off and made it weight the same! Fine tuning! Now all my arrows are no more than .1 difference and that is all in the Vanes and amount of glue!! LOL!


----------



## Oregon HG

Twsted said:


> Kevin,
> What would that translate to at 65/29 with a 420 grain arrow?


Real close to the same speeds should be generated! #5 less and 43 grain difference I would guess 297 fps? 50 grain for #10 on IBO, your at half that # but almost the 50 grain IBO standard...


----------



## Oregon HG

houndhamrick said:


> What Brands of targets out there going to stop these arrows with over 100# Ke with out tearin' up the fletching??


God I remember not to many years ago shooting my 97# Ally with a 625 grain arrow at 287fps to achieve the 100#KE! Isn't it great my shoulder can tolerate lighter weight and still pound the Deer!


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Oregon HG said:


> PO Box and have it dipped to match your existing bow! She won't be the wiser!


Awesome, and it would work. Now it is 99/1 in my favour! Trouble is I have 4 bows, now how could I sell one of them? A Tribute is a keeper for me, as is the Elite GT500. The other two bows have sentimental value, gotta keep em as well. 

I have a couple of crossbows that I dont care for, maybe I could sell one or both and mount Kevin's Vengeance bow on a wooden stock and pretend its a crossbow :lol3:


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Kevin, what draw weight would you manufacture up to on the Vengeance? Is a 90LBer or 100LBer possible? With those stats you have posted with 70/29, I would just love to have them on 90/30 or 100/30 shooting 600gr at over 300fps. That is what I dreamt of since I was a small boy!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

cordini said:


> Yeah, the 3-60 would be way underspined for you.....This is for all of you guys out there looking fof ACC's now....Just a few weeks ago I'm reading a thread here on AT about arrow selection. Somebody responds to the OP that he would send him 7 ACC 3-71 if he would pay for postage. The OP never responded....I sent the responder a PM and low & behold, I gave the guy $20 to cover his gas & the postage....He sends me 7 ACC's. Deals are there if you look....Giving all my secrets away, you know....Archers helping Archers!


I've been shooting A/C/C's for many years. I have them cut at the Easton measurement(inside the cup on the nock) of 28.5 inches,with cresting and 100 grain heads they weight 430 grains for the 360's....

for the 371's,,,,built the same way and cut the same length they weigh 440 grains. 

for heavier poundage bows,,,I think the FMJ can be a bit stiffer and would work good. I shoot the FMJ on my Hoyt Bone collector. I am thinking after about 10-15 years of ACC shooting that I need to shoot a full carbon arrow. I chose the ACC because of their stoutness and thin outside diameter which I feel helps with pass thrus. this day and age you can find full carbon arrows for about $65 LESS per dozen arrows with similiar outside diameters,,,,such as the slimtech line of arrows from Easton. Why spend all that money on arrows ??? I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

IrkedCitizen said:


> Kevin, are these bows like the Elite's where a 70# feels like you are shooting a 60# bow? If so I might get my Vindicator in 80#.



The DFC is very smooth and easy, doesn't load up at the end and rolls into the valley smoothly, no dropping off the cliff feel.



TDS said:


> Kevin, I am looking to upgrade my bow as well. Do You have any plans to develop a high performing bow for short draw lengths 25"-26" at 55-60 pounds?


Yes I will have SD cams available, around Feb-Mar.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Kevin Strother1 said:


> To ensure a controlled start and to keep from having all the issues with trying to grow a company faster than you have the means to do.....right now our thinking is a limited number every year.


Great business practice, growing faster than your ready for can bring its own set of complications with it. These bows are going to be fast and hot, I say get them while you can because talk around my forum is that they are going to go quickly. Wish you guys a lot of luck with this new venture. :ninja:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BowEnthusiast said:


> Kevin, what draw weight would you manufacture up to on the Vengeance? Is a 90LBer or 100LBer possible? With those stats you have posted with 70/29, I would just love to have them on 90/30 or 100/30 shooting 600gr at over 300fps. That is what I dreamt of since I was a small boy!


Making the Vengeance up to 100# and the Vindicator to 80#.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

wicked1strings said:


> Great business practice, growing faster than your ready for can bring its own set of complications with it. These bows are going to be fast and hot, I say get them while you can because talk around my forum is that they are going to go quickly. Wish you guys a lot of luck with this new venture. :ninja:


Thank You.

We are trying to not over promise and under deliver. We want everyone to be happy with their purchase and customer service.

Hope your business is doing well.


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Choice of arrows for 32" DL Vindicator*

Just want to share with everyone what arrow I plan to use on a Vindicator.

Finally found I am looking for.

If you look up Victory Arrows VForce HV section, not to be confused with the X-ringer HV. 

http://www.victoryarchery.com/VForceHV.aspx

You would see:

VForce HV 300 6.9 0.3 31" 
VForce HV 350 6.7 0.35 31" 
VForce HV 400 6.2 0.4 31" 

I am going to try either HV 350 spine arrows at 31.5" DL or the 300 spine arrows.

In the worse case scenario, which would be the 300 spine shaft, at 6.9gpi, the shaft would weigh only 213.9 grain at 31"! 

Adding a 100grain tip + insert + nock and Vanes (or FOB). I am looking at an arrow weighs around 340-360grain. Talking about a screamer out of the Vindicator.

This is a far cry from 440 grain arrows most of us long-armers were discussing earlier.

BTW, I am still going to try the 400 spine arrows on a bench shooting machine just to see how the arrows disintegrate, or not.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Making the Vengeance up to 100# and the Vindicator to 80#.


Sweet, excellent news. Vengeance has DL up to 30" correct? Are you going to have mods that can squeeze an extra .5"? Would not mind 30.5" but pretty much shot 30" all my life so kinda used to it.

It seems, on IBO alone, could feasibly get 133.8 ft/lbs of KE for a 100# bow. With arrow weight increased, it may be possible to get over 140ft/lbs of KE. That is a pretty dang powerful rig. 

I think this is the bow Ive been waiting for years.

I recently bought a new bow, but I will figure a way to get an order in for this one. Expect an order from me early 2011.


----------



## andy7yo

BowEnthusiast said:


> Expect an order from me early 2011.


I would not wait that long............


----------



## houndhamrick

PoppieWellie said:


> Just want to share with everyone what arrow I plan to use on a Vindicator.
> 
> Finally found I am looking for.
> 
> If you look up Victory Arrows VForce HV section, not to be confused with the X-ringer HV.
> 
> http://www.victoryarchery.com/VForceHV.aspx
> 
> You would see:
> 
> VForce HV 300 6.9 0.3 31"
> VForce HV 350 6.7 0.35 31"
> VForce HV 400 6.2 0.4 31"
> 
> I am going to try either HV 350 spine arrows at 31.5" DL or the 300 spine arrows.
> 
> In the worse case scenario, which would be the 300 spine shaft, at 6.9gpi, the shaft would weigh only 213.9 grain at 31"!
> 
> Adding a 100grain tip + insert + nock and Vanes (or FOB). I am looking at an arrow weighs around 340-360grain. Talking about a screamer out of the Vindicator.
> 
> This is a far cry from 440 grain arrows most of us long-armers were discussing earlier.
> 
> BTW, I am still going to try the 400 spine arrows on a bench shooting machine just to see how the arrows disintegrate, or not.


With a 360G arrow out of a 32/70 Vindicator would be 357.5fps w/102.2#KE....That is a screamer:mg: 450G Arrow will get us 330.5fps w/ 109.2# KE.. Either way, Its freaking awsome out of a 70# bow w/ over a 7" brace height... Hats off to K&K!!!


----------



## Karbon

Oregon HG said:


> I wouldn't put my money on that Karbon! My wife is 5'2" 110lb I'm 6'4" 220 8 years martial arts and when she gets pissed, she scares me!


LOL...I was hoping for Kate to hop on the thread.
I was...Poking the caged tiger.


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> I will tell you this much I switched to the FMJ's and WOW! They shoot so much more consistant! I don't know where you have gotten the 2.0 grain difference, I weighted all of mine after I cut them down to my length and the largest varience is .32 grains!!!! Which off the heavier on I shaved a little off and made it weight the same! Fine tuning! Now all my arrows are no more than .1 difference and that is all in the Vanes and amount of glue!! LOL!



Good info Mike appreciate it. I got the 2.0 grain weight variation straight from Easton website. Appreciate your experiences with them.


----------



## traditional1970

Kevin,
Get my email about Africa????


----------



## Karbon

3-39 and 390 pro hunters sound like the plan for me, along with my GT5575s

I think the Veng will be my first HEAVY setup.

Thanks for the feedback Kevin, Cord, and others.

Thanks for the offer Reno and Cord as well. Nice guys no matter what the rest of AT says, on here or at Elk Camp.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

BowEnthusiast said:


> Sweet, excellent news. Vengeance has DL up to 30" correct? Are you going to have mods that can squeeze an extra .5"? Would not mind 30.5" but pretty much shot 30" all my life so kinda used to it.
> 
> It seems, on IBO alone, could feasibly get 133.8 ft/lbs of KE for a 100# bow. With arrow weight increased, it may be possible to get over 140ft/lbs of KE. That is a pretty dang powerful rig.
> 
> I think this is the bow Ive been waiting for years.
> 
> I recently bought a new bow, but I will figure a way to get an order in for this one. Expect an order from me early 2011.


When you get that bow you better notify China so they can wear hard hats. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## sliverpicker

PoppieWellie said:


> Just want to share with everyone what arrow I plan to use on a Vindicator.
> 
> Finally found I am looking for.
> 
> If you look up Victory Arrows VForce HV section, not to be confused with the X-ringer HV.
> 
> http://www.victoryarchery.com/VForceHV.aspx
> 
> You would see:
> 
> VForce HV 300 6.9 0.3 31"
> VForce HV 350 6.7 0.35 31"
> VForce HV 400 6.2 0.4 31"
> 
> I am going to try either HV 350 spine arrows at 31.5" DL or the 300 spine arrows.
> 
> In the worse case scenario, which would be the 300 spine shaft, at 6.9gpi, the shaft would weigh only 213.9 grain at 31"!
> 
> Adding a 100grain tip + insert + nock and Vanes (or FOB). I am looking at an arrow weighs around 340-360grain. Talking about a screamer out of the Vindicator.
> 
> This is a far cry from 440 grain arrows most of us long-armers were discussing earlier.
> 
> BTW, I am still going to try the 400 spine arrows on a bench shooting machine just to see how the arrows disintegrate, or not.


I tried the Victory's this year and found them to be too brittle. I liked the weight though because I was going heavy up front. I ended up switching to Maxima 350's with a 125 gr Silver Flame weighing 386 total. The Maximas are way tougher...


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> 3-39 and 390 pro hunters sound like the plan for me, along with my GT5575s
> 
> I think the Veng will be my first HEAVY setup.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Kevin, Cord, and others.
> 
> Thanks for the offer Reno and Cord as well. Nice guys no matter what the rest of AT says, on here or at Elk Camp.



"What you talkin' 'bout Willis??!!" :cow:


----------



## link06

Is it January yet?:darkbeer:


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Just want to share with everyone what arrow I plan to use on a Vindicator.
> 
> Finally found I am looking for.
> 
> If you look up Victory Arrows VForce HV section, not to be confused with the X-ringer HV.
> 
> http://www.victoryarchery.com/VForceHV.aspx
> 
> You would see:
> 
> VForce HV 300 6.9 0.3 31"
> VForce HV 350 6.7 0.35 31"
> VForce HV 400 6.2 0.4 31"
> 
> I am going to try either HV 350 spine arrows at 31.5" DL or the 300 spine arrows.


If you're going that route......start with the 300's. I tried the 350's in my 60lb bow........no go. I have some 300's fletched up with 3.13" QS's and 100gr tips that come in at 367gr. I have tried them for 3D, but my bow does not really care for the extra vibration of that light arrow. I wouldn't hunt with these things if somebody paid me to. They break just looking at them sometimes. If you happen to miss a 3D target, they're broken.....guaranteed. If you hit a rod inside a target....broken. If you pull too hard taking out of a target......broken.


----------



## sliverpicker

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey SliverP,
> 
> Haven't seen you around lately, where did you go to? Elk camp again???? LOL
> 
> Have any news from your hunting buddy BP? J/K


Rehabbing the knee Kevin, It takes waayyy to long when you get older. It's funny you ask though, I was thinking about asking BP if he wanted to do a group hunting tag application, maybe for Alligator in the Bayou? What could go wrong there?...


----------



## tuskbuster

sliverpicker said:


> Rehabbing the knee Kevin, It takes waayyy to long when you get older. It's funny you ask though, I was thinking about asking BP if he wanted to do a group hunting tag application, maybe for Alligator in the Bayou? What could go wrong there?...


Sort of depends on who has the keys to da boat.


----------



## 2xR

Wouldn't BP insist on having the keys???


----------



## BearKills

tuskbuster said:


> Sort of depends on who has the keys to da boat.


My air boat Lake Verret.


----------



## sliverpicker

2xR said:


> Wouldn't BP insist on having the keys???


That would be a mistake...we already know what happens when you leave the key's within his reach...


----------



## BMG

sliverpicker said:


> That would be a mistake...we already know what happens when you leave the key's within his reach...


whoops......... lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Vindicator arrow choice*



sliverpicker said:


> I tried the Victory's this year and found them to be too brittle. I liked the weight though because I was going heavy up front. I ended up switching to Maxima 350's with a 125 gr Silver Flame weighing 386 total. The Maximas are way tougher...


You are right about the HV's, it is built for speed not for toughness. I am actually shooting 400 spine VForce HV right now, and anything it hits other than hay, or foam, or dead stop target bag, it will break. So it is definitely not a candidate for 3D, if the shooter is going to miss the target. The Victory VForce on the other hand, are much tougher, my kid was switching from lefthanded bow to righthanded bow, and while getting used to the new bow, had many VForce arrows hitting the back stop of the target, went through about 3/8 inch thick plankings and the entire arrows was taken out of the wood intact (PDP easy pull field points are amazing).


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sliverpicker said:


> That would be a mistake...we already know what happens when you leave the key's within his reach...


Probably be a different outcome if you steal their boat and leave someone stranded in the Bayou, rather than stealing their truck and leaving them stranded on a mountain, right BP!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PoppieWellie said:


> You are right about the HV's, it is built for speed not for toughness. I am actually shooting 400 spine VForce HV right now, and anything it hits other than hay, or foam, or dead stop target bag, it will break. So it is definitely not a candidate for 3D, if the shooter is going to miss the target. The Victory VForce on the hand, are much tougher, my kid was switching from lefthanded bow to righthanded bow, and while getting used to the new bow, had many VForce arrows hitting the back stop of the target, went through about 3/8 inch thick plankings and the entire arrows was taken out of the wood intact (PDP easy pull field points are amazing).


Do the arrows break or crack from shooting into 3-D targets?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Do the arrows break or crack from shooting into 3-D targets?


Nope, had never happened to us or any shooters in our club. The HV arrows will break if it hits a rock, or firm ground though.

Of course many other arrows will break under similar circumstances, so it is a matter of opinion as how 'easy' the arrow breaks when there is a 3D target miss.


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Nope, had never happened to us or any shooters in our club. The HV arrows will break if it hits a rock, or firm ground though.
> 
> Of course many other arrows will break under similar circumstances, so it is a matter of opinion as how 'easy' the arrow breaks when there is a 3D target miss.


I have several different types of arrows and have never broken any others for 3D except the Victory HV 300's. In fact, I really haven't broken ANY other arrows period except from RH's, animals landing on them, etc.

The regular Victory Vforce arrows are tougher than the HV's, but come in at 455gr versus 367gr with 100's. I'll probably stick with the HV's though for 3D if they shoot well out of the Vindicator. My motto is just "don't miss". However, there is the occassional hit on a stake inside the target that will break them as well.


----------



## little dan

hey kevin, vengence maxed out 60 pound bow. 28 dl. 100 grain tips, cut to 27 1/2. ACC 3-39 .440 or ACC 3-49 .390. thanks in advance


----------



## BowEnthusiast

Jerry/NJ said:


> When you get that bow you better notify China so they can wear hard hats. :set1_rolf2:


lol, they will need quite some hat though. A buddy of mine is a collector of medieval weapons and armour. I managed to convince him to use one of the metal armour breast plates to check arrow penetration. Well, his yew longbow barely made a dent, but the compound bow -> we knew we had full penetration when a puff of fletchings went up in the air! So Im guessing them tin hats wont help :wink:

Oh yeah, on another note, I had a stab proof vest once upon a time ago. I just could not get a knife or spearhead through it. I would have bet my bottom dollar a compound bow would blow it apart! I was wrong! The arrow did not even make a scratch, just bounced off and bent the aluminium shaft. A 22 rifle, no sweat, blew a hole right through the vest 

So im guessing a hat covered in knife proof vests will prevent my long range arrows from doing any damage :lol:


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> If you're going that route......start with the 300's. I tried the 350's in my 60lb bow........no go. I have some 300's fletched up with 3.13" QS's and 100gr tips that come in at 367gr. I have tried them for 3D, but my bow does not really care for the extra vibration of that light arrow. I wouldn't hunt with these things if somebody paid me to. They break just looking at them sometimes. If you happen to miss a 3D target, they're broken.....guaranteed. If you hit a rod inside a target....broken. If you pull too hard taking out of a target......broken.


A note on the vibration, I dug out the notes I took while testing the 400 spine Victory (on a 2007 Allegiance) and I agree with you 100% that the lighter shafts weight does generate more felt-vibration. It is logical, because the energy transfer depends on the weight of the arrows and the strings. And the lighter the arrow, the more residual engery is left over in the system. What my wife and I did was that we happened to install the cable rod mounted string stopper on the Alley, and the felt-vibration subsided dramatically, if not gone away.

Here is the thread for your reference:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1328411&highlight=STS

BTW, not a whole lot we can do about the arrows got broken while being looked at though. LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> I have several different types of arrows and have never broken any others for 3D except the Victory HV 300's. In fact, I really haven't broken ANY other arrows period except from RH's, animals landing on them, etc.
> 
> The regular Victory Vforce arrows are tougher than the HV's, but come in at 455gr versus 367gr with 100's. I'll probably stick with the HV's though for 3D if they shoot well out of the Vindicator. My motto is just "don't miss". However, there is the occassional hit on a stake inside the target that will break them as well.


Have you tried the VForce HV, or the X-ringer HV ? or both ?

There are entirely two different shafts. So I am just curious.


----------



## PoppieWellie

houndhamrick said:


> With a 360G arrow out of a 32/70 Vindicator would be 357.5fps w/102.2#KE....That is a screamer:mg: 450G Arrow will get us 330.5fps w/ 109.2# KE.. Either way, Its freaking awsome out of a 70# bow w/ over a 7" brace height... Hats off to K&K!!!


Right on! Bro! 

BTW, I think that 357.5fps is from a 32/60 bow. Either way, it is going to be awesome!


----------



## cordini

little dan said:


> hey kevin, vengence maxed out 60 pound bow. 28 dl. 100 grain tips, cut to 27 1/2. ACC 3-39 .440 or ACC 3-49 .390. thanks in advance


3-49's..........


----------



## houndhamrick

After some research and conversation on Draw and arrow weight out of the Vindicator w/32" DL. I have came to the conclusion to update order with 65# limbs. With 425G or 450G arrow at 65# will put me over 320fps and over 100#KE. Perfect 3-D & Hunting combo That will be a dream to shoot, Heck it would make a good indoor target puncher too. Thanks for everyones input on this topic:darkbeer:...Now just have to sleep on the camo for this rig since reaper buck wont be ready by time of production. Any of the other camo options are good ones, so that will be easy. Final Order update in the morning... When can we pay in full for our new rigs??


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Have you tried the VForce HV, or the X-ringer HV ? or both ?


Just the Vforce HV's. At only 30" shaft length for the X-ringers, I'm not so sure I could use those with my rests.

Do you have any pictures of a cable rod mounted string stopper? I just use a regular MeanV in the backside of the stabilizer hole.


----------



## Twsted

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Probably be a different outcome if you steal their boat and leave someone stranded in the Bayou, rather than stealing their truck and leaving them stranded on a mountain, right BP!


What?
I must have missed something in this long thread
Who's BP and whats up with stealing a boat/truck?


----------



## Karbon

Twsted said:


> What?
> I must have missed something in this long thread
> Who's BP and whats up with stealing a boat/truck?


Big Poppa...aka Biggie Smalls and they are stealing a _ride_ to roll and find out who capped Tupac


----------



## FlyingArcher

Just saw a post about a Military discount - if that is true, I'm teetering on the edge of the cliff! Whether I buy one or not, I wish you great success with your bow line!


----------



## three5x5s

Been shooting ACC 3-28s for the last 4 years. 25 7/8 long w/ 4 fletch mini blazers, 75 or 85 grain Wac-Ems. E-Force 26 speed mod 56lbs
Acc pro hunters 4 fletch w/ 85 grain slick tricks out of my Envy. 57lbs 
3-18 acc for 3d E-500 26 smooth mod 52lbs (272fps)


----------



## Twsted

Karbon said:


> Big Poppa...aka Biggie Smalls and they are stealing a _ride_ to roll and find out who capped Tupac


OK-----guess I deserved that with my limited posts and knowledge on here.
But, I was serious:moon:


----------



## three5x5s

Hope the 3-28s will shoot well in the new Vengeance. Dont want to be changing arrows.
Yes I know I need a new AVATAR


----------



## LockStock&Arrow

Geez...I wish GT was paying attention to this thread...maybe they wouldn't have cannibalized my Vapor/ BlackHawk/GoldTip CAA's ...:fuming:


----------



## 12 rings only

Karbon said:


> Big Poppa...aka Biggie Smalls and they are stealing a _ride_ to roll and find out who capped Tupac


Where is Record Keeper when you need him??? THIS is the "Quote of the Day"


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> Just the Vforce HV's. At only 30" shaft length for the X-ringers, I'm not so sure I could use those with my rests.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of a cable rod mounted string stopper? I just use a regular MeanV in the backside of the stabilizer hole.


Here is the post I put up for the cable rod mounted STS

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1328546&p=1058971884#post1058971884

The picture shows a setup for Mathews, but they have STS for a variety of bows from different manufacturers.

Darton has updated their website since, so here is their new accessory page

http://www.dartonarchery.com/Accessories.html

My wife and I both like the Saunders better than the Darton, but the Darton STS will fit on most of the bows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

FlyingArcher said:


> Just saw a post about a Military discount - if that is true, I'm teetering on the edge of the cliff! Whether I buy one or not, I wish you great success with your bow line!


Yes, we do offer a Military discount of 10%. 

Thank you and thanks to all our Military branches and the people who keep us safe and free.


----------



## 2xR

12 rings only said:


> Where is Record Keeper when you need him??? THIS is the "Quote of the Day"



OMG - ROFLMAO and spew Dew all over the lap top. K-man, you rock brother!


----------



## pharmdbamafan

I love it when you call me Big Pop-pa. Throw ya hands in the air if you a true playa. 

Oh the memories.


----------



## jb_wi

My hat's off to Kate and Kevin for the military discount! With character like that, and the way you design bows, I'm sure your new company will be putting out some excellent bows! 

I love my Z28, but have a hunch that it will be on the classifieds shortly after I shoot a few through my Vengeance!


----------



## wicked1Joe

bump


----------



## ChaseK

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, we do offer a Military discount of 10%.
> 
> Thank you and thanks to all our Military branches and the people who keep us safe and free.


Firefighter discount?...


----------



## Longbow42

How about a discount for guys over 6'8" tall? :smile:


----------



## PoppieWellie

FlyingArcher said:


> Just saw a post about a Military discount - if that is true, I'm teetering on the edge of the cliff! Whether I buy one or not, I wish you great success with your bow line!


I was teetering too! But then I realized, for around $700-$800, I am getting a performance bow which I can't get elsewhere even if I pay for $2,100 (no offense Mathews).


----------



## Mxracer532

Bump for a great guy, and u did a hellava job training him kate!!!! let me know next time u guys are in town.


----------



## Belicoso

Longbow42 said:


> How about a discount for guys over 6'8" tall? :smile:


No discount,I feel you guys have to pay more.For example shooter A has a 27 inch draw ,shooter B 32 inch, *both pay the same price for the bow*,but it´s not fair,cause the shooter B is using the bow *every single shot *5 inches more than shooter A.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> SliverP was a witness to the crime, he is now in the witness protection program, he may never see the light of day again!!!! J/K


Got a "Safe House" of sorts if Sliver ever needs it....Wall tent in an isolated location on a rancher friends' place....Let's just say that the bulls he raises don't even mess with him!! Just bring lots of COLD beer....:cheers:


----------



## bowtech dually

Kevin how do you feel about bright colored limb graphics and decals on a hunting bow. I had this discussion on a Maitland thread and now I see a thread on the Z7 where they are discussing it also. Do you think colors like black, silver, tan, and gold make for better decal/graphics colors than red, blue etc... I only ask because I see red and blue in your banner and am wondering if they will find there way onto the bow. All this talk everyone has been having about the fine details of matching hardware and string colors it would seem a poor choice to splash bright graphics all over the bow.
Best wishes
BD


----------



## Karbon

I think Sliver should go UC and get in the AT WPP. We'll need a new screen name...a new avatar...a new internet personality...let me think...I know a little about him...

How's this for starters Sliver?

Let's change it up and "they" will never find him again.

Super-OFan


----------



## 2xR

K-man, *** is with the "Super-O Fan" crap?!?!?


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> K-man, *** is with the "Super-O Fan" crap?!?!?


I heard Sliver is a big fan.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I heard Sliver is a big fan.


Well that explains a lot!


----------



## sliverpicker

Karbon said:


> I think Sliver should go UC and get in the AT WPP. We'll need a new screen name...a new avatar...a new internet personality...let me think...I know a little about him...
> 
> How's this for starters Sliver?
> 
> Let's change it up and "they" will never find him again.
> 
> Super-OFan
> View attachment 929010


I appreciate the ideas guy's. Does the tent have internet access Cordidi? I have to be able to access hmm oh ya AT. What else could a guy stuck in a tent need the internet for?:embara:
I can do the new persona and avatar Karbon, but does that mean I would have to shoot a mathews?...A man has to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## Karbon

just playin'SP.


AND for the record...( no science info-I promise)

I'm disappointed with the collective groups grip on history. Not one person picked up on my BP explanation intentional errors ...

Biggie was cut down in retaliation for Tupac's 187 drive by in Vegas...Sept 7, 1996. Biggie in association with the Southside Crips are actually responsible for 2pac murder.

Damn that Mike Tyson fight he went to see.

RIP Tupac, F-U Biggie, justice served.










LOL, sorry country boys.
Back to your regularly scheduled Kevin poke for pics.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

bowtech dually said:


> Kevin how do you feel about bright colored limb graphics and decals on a hunting bow. I had this discussion on a Maitland thread and now I see a thread on the Z7 where they are discussing it also. Do you think colors like black, silver, tan, and gold make for better decal/graphics colors than red, blue etc... I only ask because I see red and blue in your banner and am wondering if they will find there way onto the bow. All this talk everyone has been having about the fine details of matching hardware and string colors it would seem a poor choice to splash bright graphics all over the bow.
> Best wishes
> BD


BD,

The limb graphics will NOT have bright colors in them, I don't like for things to stand out and not "blend" with the rest of the product. The Limb graphics will be a light color, "K & K Archery" is what will be on the limbs, the little design swooshes won't be included.


----------



## Karbon

I like Kate's "swooshes" design even if you cut it from the limb Kev. 


Tupac does too...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> I like Kate's "swooshes" design even if you cut it from the limb Kev.
> 
> 
> Tupac does too...


2Karb,

The swooshes will be in the truck window decals, hats and the riser decals. Limb is just too small to put it on there along with the name.


----------



## NeshotaValley

Do you guys now how strange this thread is when you miss one stinking day! I guess I need to freshen up on my American culture! I was busy yest getting my eyes lasered, what a great new world today and great to know what Tupac/Biggie (Whoever the flock that is) looks like. I hope I am not the only one Karbon lost here.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> 2Karb,
> 
> The swooshes will be in the truck window decals, hats and the riser decals. Limb is just too small to put it on there along with the name.


I figured, only kidding.

I love the color for the other items.
Do you think I need one big 18-22incher for the back of the F150 Kevin???


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> I figured, only kidding.
> 
> I love the color for the other items.
> Do you think I need one big 18-22incher for the back of the F150 Kevin???
> 
> View attachment 929083


I'll send you one that is BIG enough to cover up my name!!!!

Why do they not change the name of the company is beyond my comprehension???


----------



## Karbon

kevin strother1 said:


> i'll send you one that is big enough to cover up my name!!!!
> 
> Why do they not change the name of the company is beyond my comprehension???


lol...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Might have to go rapper revenge on them!!!!! LOL


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Might have to go rapper revenge on them!!!!! LOL


You mean Rappers Delight?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6gD_CwF5YM


----------



## Karbon

NeshotaValley said:


> Do you guys now how strange this thread is when you miss one stinking day! I guess I need to freshen up on my American culture! I was busy yest getting my eyes lasered, what a great new world today and great to know what Tupac/Biggie (Whoever the flock that is) looks like. I hope I am not the only one Karbon lost here.


You may have also missed this happening.


----------



## mtelknut

I hope the limb stickers are lower on the limb so that if you put limbsavers on they don't cover it.


----------



## Karbon

mtelknut said:


> I hope the limb stickers are lower on the limb so that if you put limbsavers on they don't cover it.


Good idea...just off the limb pocket a touch?


----------



## mtelknut

Yeah,, I put limbsavers on the Infinity and they cover the strother logo,,, don't care for that...


----------



## Karbon

mtelknut said:


> Yeah,, I put limbsavers on the Infinity and they cover the strother logo,,, don't care for that...


same here on all my SAs.


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> You may have also missed this happening.
> 
> 
> View attachment 929092


Not happening.......


----------



## Karbon

cordini said:


> Not happening.......


Oh...it will.
I have been pray-ing.


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> Oh...it will.
> I have been pray-ing.


Only if you put GC on that Vengeance......:angel4:


----------



## Karbon

Oh man...no more on this thread please.

LOL I should have known better.


----------



## cordini

Yep.......


----------



## Karbon

psst. Don't tell Bearkill.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Karbon said:


> *You mean *Rappers Delight?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6gD_CwF5YM


I don't think thats what ANYBODY MEANS LOL


----------



## bginvestor

Karbon,

You say you have a job, but the amount of posts that I see on this thread, I am starting to wonder! :set1_thinking:



Karbon said:


> Oh man...no more on this thread please.
> 
> LOL I should have known better.


----------



## Karbon

Bowbuster123 said:


> I don't think thats what ANYBODY MEANS LOL


I hope not YUCK.

She did it better.


----------



## peregrine82

Steve, if you think that the new swoosh will look good on your F150, it will be killer on my Silverado. I was told that the more stainless and chrome bling the better the gas mileage. Figure I have to be getting 189 miles to the gallon now.


----------



## *ProLine*

Wow, everyone has lost their minds... LOL.. Crazy people around these forums....


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll send you one that is BIG enough to cover up my name!!!!
> 
> Why do they not change the name of the company is beyond my comprehension???


:thumbs_up Agreed!! I can't imagine why they would want to keep that name with you gone? 

We need some nice window decals to get the word out.


----------



## Karbon

I hate days I could be hunting, but can't.

It makes me nutty.


----------



## houndhamrick

You think this thread is going to make 100,000 veiws by the 13th?? I think its oing to be real close.....there is lots of intrest here...


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> I figured, only kidding.
> 
> I love the color for the other items.
> Do you think I need one big 18-22incher for the back of the F150 Kevin???
> 
> View attachment 929083


Kevin....Make sure that decal is B-I-G ENOUGH to cover that silly star in the corner as well.....LOL!!!


----------



## Karbon

Not a chance!


----------



## three5x5s

Just put a new topper on my truck. It needs a big K & K decal on the back.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cordini said:


> Kevin....Make sure that decal is B-I-G ENOUGH to cover that silly star in the corner as well.....LOL!!!


Maybe Karbon is the "Sheriff" and that is his badge!!!

You know Barney Fife had a badge....LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, we do offer a Military discount of 10%.
> 
> Thank you and thanks to all our Military branches and the people who keep us safe and free.


Does that Involve C.A.P. Members?


----------



## Oregon HG

cordini said:


> Got a "Safe House" of sorts if Sliver ever needs it....Wall tent in an isolated location on a rancher friends' place....Let's just say that the bulls he raises don't even mess with him!! Just bring lots of COLD beer....:cheers:


He could always come stay at my business! Cause we know they won't ever show up at my place!!


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> just playin'SP.
> 
> 
> AND for the record...( no science info-I promise)
> 
> I'm disappointed with the collective groups grip on history. Not one person picked up on my BP explanation intentional errors ...
> 
> Biggie was cut down in retaliation for Tupac's 187 drive by in Vegas...Sept 7, 1996. Biggie in association with the Southside Crips are actually responsible for 2pac murder.
> 
> Damn that Mike Tyson fight he went to see.
> 
> RIP Tupac, F-U Biggie, justice served.
> 
> View attachment 929065
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, sorry country boys.
> Back to your regularly scheduled Kevin poke for pics.


Justice will never be served for that! Biggie might have been behind it, but the trigger man was never convicted/shot so justice is not served in my opinion!


----------



## Oregon HG

cordini said:


> Kevin....Make sure that decal is B-I-G ENOUGH to cover that silly star in the corner as well.....LOL!!!


There's a tornado warning for Dallas, Texas all residents should seek shelter
at Dallas Cowboys stadium because there's no chance of a touchdown
there.


----------



## Oregon HG

Q. What do the dallas cowboys and billy graham
have in common?

A. They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell
"Jesus Christ"


----------



## Oregon HG

What do the NFL and Broke Back Mountain have in common? 


Cowboys that Suck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

Figured out why it takes so long to get film!!! Go to Google Maps, click Get directions, Starting point Japan, destination Oregon read #27! Explains it all!!!


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Maybe Karbon is the "Sheriff" and that is his badge!!!
> 
> You know Barney Fife had a badge....LOL


Yeah, but he always had an empty gun & fumbled with his single bullet......:icon_1_lol:


----------



## little dan

Oregon HG said:


> There's a tornado warning for Dallas, Texas all residents should seek shelter
> at Dallas Cowboys stadium because there's no chance of a touchdown
> there.


thats funny right there. I don't care who you are :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

Oregon HG said:


> There's a tornado warning for Dallas, Texas all residents should seek shelter
> at Dallas Cowboys stadium because there's no chance of a touchdown
> there.





Oregon HG said:


> Q. What do the dallas cowboys and billy graham
> have in common?
> 
> A. They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell
> "Jesus Christ"





Oregon HG said:


> What do the NFL and Broke Back Mountain have in common?
> 
> 
> Cowboys that Suck!!!!!!!!!


Mike....do you feel better now?? Way too funny!!!:laser:


----------



## Dylanl

Oregon HG said:


> Figured out why it takes so long to get film!!! Go to Google Maps, click Get directions, Starting point Japan, destination Oregon read #27! Explains it all!!!


Thats hilarious! Definitely going to take awhile using their directions.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin

Any new words? Been bowhunting any lately?


----------



## Oregon HG

12 rings only said:


> Mike....do you feel better now?? Way too funny!!!:laser:


Yes I feel better, Since I am a LONG time Cowboy fan!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

StrictBaptist said:


> Kevin
> 
> Any new words? Been bowhunting any lately?


No I didn't learn any new words today!!! LOL

Bowhunting has been closed here since Sept, there is a late season Dec 12-17 I think, will be about 10 ft of snow and cold. I will try and find a set of snow shoes somewhere and give it a shot at getting an Elk.

I'm not much for the cold, all the titanium in my neck gets very cold and gives me a brain freeze!!!! 

Kate bundles me up like the little geeky kid on the movie "Little Giants" I look like my neck and head are 40" in diameter with all the scarfs and hats she makes me wear. 

I am hopeful that LSU will beat Alabama tomorrow. I don't think they will but I can hope!!! A Saban coached team is tough to beat, best college coach around IMHO, I wish he was still at LSU but, the fact that he left doesn't make him a bad person. He did what was right for him and his family and career.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> ...
> Why do they not change the name of the company is beyond my comprehension???



'Cause they still want to sell bows... :confused3:


----------



## wstaylor

Agreed - it's about the ability to sell.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> ...
> 
> Kate bundles me up* like the little geeky kid *on the movie "Little Giants" ...



"Like" - having now seen the youtube video Kev - I am convinced you WERE the little geeky kid in the movie "Little Giants"


----------



## Mctexans

Google map Japan to China its even funnier. Look at #43


----------



## Artemiz

Kevin for some reason I always thought you would look like a beefier version of this guy....


----------



## Karbon

:icon_1_lol:


2xr said:


> "like" - having now seen the youtube video kev - i am convinced you were the little geeky kid in the movie "little giants"


wooooo
LOL..

He's bigger than you Reno, FYI. LOL.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Maybe Karbon is the "Sheriff" and that is his badge!!!
> 
> You know Barney Fife had a badge....LOL


LOL...wish I had a badge.
For this year I wear the Dallas Star as a mark of shame and hope for Bill C. next year


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> wooooo
> LOL..
> 
> He's bigger than you Reno, FYI. LOL.



True - but also almost 1500 miles away...


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> True - but also almost 1500 miles away...


Yeah but you saw the video...Kate's got navigation skills.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Yeah but you saw the video...Kate's got navigation skills.


 
But only when she remembers to turn it on and the streets are named after fruit...


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> But only when she remembers to turn it on and the streets are named after fruit...


Tongue twister...

I still want them to remake some of the films Kevin directed...

Say one scene from Titanic, the front of the ship "I'm on top of the world"
Then one from Forest Gump...."I feel Dizz-ie" LOL

Then the "you cannot take our freedom!", from Braveheart.


----------



## 2xR

Sorry K-man, but here are a couple more for Mike:

Q. What do you call a group of 52 millionaires sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
A. The Dallas Cowboys 


Q. How do you keep a Dallas Cowboy out of your yard?
A. Put up a goal post.

Q.. What do you call a Dallas Cowboy with a Super Bowl ring?
A. Old

Q. What's the difference between the Dallas Cowboys and a dollar bill?
A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill.

Q. How many Dallas Cowboys does it take to win a Super Bowl?
A.. Nobody remembers.

Q. What do the Dallas Cowboys and possums have in common?
A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!


----------



## Karbon

ha...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> Tongue twister...
> 
> I still want them to remake some of the films Kevin directed...
> 
> Say one scene from Titanic, the front of the ship "I'm on top of the world"
> Then one from Forest Gump...."I feel Dizz-ie" LOL
> 
> Then the "you cannot take our freedom!", from Braveheart.


Yea I just build bows in my "down time" away from the studio and sets!!! J/K


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Tongue twister...
> 
> I still want them to remake some of the films Kevin directed...
> 
> Say one scene from Titanic, the front of the ship "I'm on top of the world"
> Then one from Forest Gump...."I feel Dizz-ie" LOL
> 
> Then the "you cannot take our freedom!", from Braveheart.




or

"Frankly my dear (Kate), I don't give a damn" - From Gone with the wind.

"There's no such thing as an ex-marine. You may be out, but you never lose the attitude." - From Avatar

Did we miss any Kev???


----------



## Karbon

kyraizor said:


> I have been a Cowboys fan all my life and that one actually made me laugh. Oh Jerry Jones, please buy a hockey team and leave the NFL!


JJ, please HIRE BILL!!!!


----------



## peregrine82

Karbon said:


> LOL...wish I had a badge.
> For this year I wear the Dallas Star as a mark of shame and hope for Bill C. next year


You think you've got it bad, I'm a Bills fan. They are playing Toronto tomorrow. If I go I'm wearing a paper bag.


----------



## Rattler

Kevin I found your mini me. He's at the gym I go to. I will have to get a pic and send it to ya

Oh I just need a sticker for the hummer I have coming.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Artemiz said:


> Kevin for some reason I always thought you would look like a beefier version of this guy....


Kevin is not too far from this picture. Give this guy set of ear rings and grow him a beard, he probably looks like Kevin.


----------



## Madlaz

you know guys its funny of you to get strothers archery to change theyre name iam sure there are more strothers in this world but there is only one Kevin Sthrothers chief bow designer he cant change the name he was born with why hide the logos just put a K&k decal in front of it Think about it .


----------



## PoppieWellie

Madlaz said:


> you know guys its funny of you to get strothers archery to change theyre name iam sure there are more strothers in this world but there is only one Kevin Sthrothers chief bow designer he cant change the name he was born with why hide the logos just put a K&k decal in front of it Think about it .


That is Absolutely true!!

The only downside I can think of is that, going that route, K & K might ended up doing free publicity for SA, because people might not realize the difference between the two companies. And they see one Strother logo and another, they might think the two are the same.


----------



## sliverpicker

Rattler said:


> Kevin I found your mini me. He's at the gym I go to. I will have to get a pic and send it to ya
> 
> Oh I just need a sticker for the hummer I have coming.


Who's going to give you a Hummer?...


----------



## Scablands

sliverpicker said:


> who's going to give you a hummer?...


:roflmao:


----------



## vhunter

sliverpicker said:


> Who's going to give you a Hummer?...


He's going to buy one.


----------



## StrictBaptist

A passerby caught a baby after it fell 7 stories and bounced off a cafe awning in Paris. According to police, the unsupervised 15-month-old infant was playing with her four-year-old sister when the baby fell out of the window. The infant bounced off the awning and into the arms of a man. We don't know the identity of the hero but are fairly confident he isn't a receiver for the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Oregon HG

LOL Oregon Ducks didn't even show up to play until 5 minutes till half time and now are up 53-16!!!!


----------



## peregrine82

I think Kevin may be in a very good humor on his return to the forum. LSU has come out victorious over Alabama.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Yes, LSU pulled off a great win for the program. The offense even scored a few points today.

Defense has been great all year, minus the Auburn game.


----------



## woodsman78

Can't argue about that the D makes LSU tick I will say this about Oregon they will lose before the end of the season and whats up with TCU they smoked Utah are they that good, or was Utah way over ranked


----------



## 2xR

woodsman78 said:


> Can't argue about that the D makes LSU tick I will say this about Oregon they will lose before the end of the season and whats up with TCU they smoked Utah are they that good, or was Utah way over ranked



Don't know about that - but Boise State still gets no respect!


----------



## sliverpicker

The Ducks will be the Champs this year...


----------



## Oregon HG

woodsman78 said:


> Can't argue about that the D makes LSU tick I will say this about Oregon they will lose before the end of the season and whats up with TCU they smoked Utah are they that good, or was Utah way over ranked


You obviously don't watch the Ducks play and see how talented they are down to their third string players!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Don't know about that - but Boise State still gets no respect!


If Boise would play more than 1 ranked team a year they would get credit for what they have accomplished!


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump for Kevin and the K & K bows


----------



## SemperF

Bump Bump


----------



## cordini

Bought a new storage case for my Vengeance today.....Wall tent from Kirkham's. That bow is going to see some action in the Badlands.....:wolf:


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Latest on Camo and Finish Options*

So what is the latest on camo/finishes ? The thread is getting long to read all of the posts.

Are we allowed to buy blank bows and dip them ourselves ?

Bump for K & K.


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> Bought a new storage case for my Vengeance today.....Wall tent from Kirkham's. That bow is going to see some action in the Badlands.....:wolf:



Cord - you do any guiding for Muley's out there in the Badlands? How much is an out of state OTC license/tag?


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> If Boise would play more than 1 ranked team a year they would get credit for what they have accomplished!


Don't disagree Mike - that's why they jumped conference's. But come on, two loss's in 5 years and three perfect season's including the Fiesta Bowl victory over TCU (who only lost starting seniors), this past fall...


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Cord - you do any guiding for Muley's out there in the Badlands? How much is an out of state OTC license/tag?


 Yeah...I'm all in for a guided hunt Cord...even if Reno's in camp.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

PoppieWellie said:


> So what is the latest on camo/finishes ? The thread is getting long to read all of the posts.
> 
> Are we allowed to buy blank bows and dip them ourselves ?
> 
> Bump for K & K.


Especially with all this feetball talk, it would be ok if it was hockey t::lol3:


----------



## Karbon

NOT hockey. Hockey ranks right up there with MLS and NASCAR for me.

Pick anything else.

How about UFC?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

UFC? Is that sex related? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Karbon

LOL...
I think it might be the purest sport non hunting. Hand to hand, nothing but you and your opponent. A real test of who's better.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> LOL...
> I think it might be the purest sport non hunting. Hand to hand, nothing but you and your opponent. A real test of who's better.



Except you can't hit/kick your opponent in the:

1. Nuggets
2. Back of the head
3. Knee them in the face when they are on the ground

So not totally mano-a-mano, but about as pure as possible... without gettin' them killed!


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Yeah...I'm all in for a guided hunt Cord...even if Reno's in camp.


 
So how about it Cord - if we get two more gents to commit, you up for it???


----------



## Karbon

I still mis the 3S's fish hook move


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> So how about it Cord - if we get two more gents to commit, you up for it???


 I wonder if Salsa Master would be in?


----------



## Karbon

Or was it Beeeeeioch?


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> I wonder if Salsa Master would be in?


Don't know if you guys would welcome a stranger from back east but I'm always looking for a new place to hunt. 
Have bow will travel. (And hopefully a new Vengeance by then)


----------



## Waynebow

Forgive me if its somewhere in uh.. all those pages. Can a vindicator be had in 28" 100#??????


----------



## 5MilesBack

Waynebow said:


> Forgive me if its somewhere in uh.. all those pages. Can a vindicator be had in 28" 100#??????


I believe the Vindicators only go to 80lb.



> So how about it Cord - if we get two more gents to commit, you up for it???


Let me see, 4 people all muley hunting with the same guy guiding you? That's too many for a spot only the size of the Badlands.


----------



## PoppieWellie

PoppieWellie said:


> So what is the latest on camo/finishes ? The thread is getting long to read all of the posts.
> 
> Are we allowed to buy blank bows and dip them ourselves ?
> 
> Bump for K & K.


And all these sports talk, still no body knows the answer to a serious question ? 

Any chance for a bump!


----------



## Waynebow

5MilesBack said:


> I believe the Vindicators only go to 80lb.


 Thanks, are there specs somewhere? Im lookin for a big game bow and K is known for high poundage.
Found em, thanks .
100lbs in the short ATA.


----------



## StrictBaptist

I guesss I will be the 4th for the guided hunt. Coujt me in lol...


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I still mis the 3S's fish hook move


GREAT move!



Karbon said:


> I wonder if Salsa Master would be in?


I bet he would...



.284 said:


> Don't know if you guys would welcome a stranger from back east but I'm always looking for a new place to hunt.
> Have bow will travel. (And hopefully a new Vengeance by then)



Depends what part of "back east"... LOL J/K


----------



## .284

Depends what part of "back east"... LOL J/K[/QUOTE]

Good point! Even though I am from the CRAZY state of Vermont.... I have hunted in the Rockies for 20 years and guided elk hunters in Wyoming for ten. The chance for a hunt in the badlands sounds very interesting .


----------



## 2xR

.284 said:


> Depends what part of "back east"... LOL J/K


Good point! Even though I am from the CRAZY state of Vermont.... I have hunted in the Rockies for 20 years and guided elk hunters in Wyoming for ten. The chance for a hunt in the badlands sounds very interesting .[/QUOTE]

VT is fine - I was afraid it was NJ... :mg: What part of Wyoming you guide for... Any openings?


----------



## cordini

2xR said:


> Cord - you do any guiding for Muley's out there in the Badlands? How much is an out of state OTC license/tag?


Well, gotta have a guide license to do that, but I could point you in the right direction....Non-resident tag/permit/license ran $215 this year....They were all gone in mid-April if I recall.



Karbon said:


> Yeah...I'm all in for a guided hunt Cord...even if Reno's in camp.


It would be fun to have a bunch out....My only problem is trying to get time off from work. We go by seniority for time off, and even though I am almost 12 years in right now, I'm second from the bottom to pick....It sucks! I had to beg to get somebody else to switch so I could go this year with my nephew & Bro-in-laws. :hail:



5MilesBack said:


> I believe the Vindicators only go to 80lb.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see, 4 people all muley hunting with the same guy guiding you? That's too many for a spot only the size of the Badlands.


Oh, I think we could find room for 4 more people hunting out here....Just have to compete for space with all the range cattle. :cow:


Here's the other issue....My wall tent is basically a big 2-man tent.....10'x12' with an 8' vestibule. The tent that we normally use is my nephew's 16'x21' Army surplus....The only issue is that they like to shut down camp early to go home, even if their tags aren't filled. :bolt: So, this year when I found out that we were going to tear down camp & go home early, I vowed I was going to get my own so I don't have to rely on where I'm staying. What I was upset about is that I drove & hauled all the gear out, but nobody bothered to mention anything about leaving early.....:mad2: We all get along, but when I have to beg to get the time off I want & practice all year for a week-long hunt, the last thing I want to do is leave....Not going to get PO'd at them for the sake of family relations, but this next year I'm going on my own time schedule.

BTW, my Bro-in-law got a nice 4x4 the other day on the 1st day of gun season out there....Shot him from 15 yards!! The deer were all bedding down & wouldn't get up unless you darn near stepped on them I guess.....Way different than when we were bowhunting! Ah, the rut!!


----------



## peregrine82

2xR said:


> Except you can't hit/kick your opponent in the:
> 
> 1. Nuggets
> 2. Back of the head
> 3. Knee them in the face when they are on the ground
> 
> So not totally mano-a-mano, but about as pure as possible... without gettin' them killed!



You just described Hockey, LOL.


----------



## TTNuge

I think it would be a blast to hunt some of you guys..... Scary but fun. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Well, gotta have a guide license to do that, but I could point you in the right direction....Non-resident tag/permit/license ran $215 this year....They were all gone in mid-April if I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be fun to have a bunch out....My only problem is trying to get time off from work. We go by seniority for time off, and even though I am almost 12 years in right now, I'm second from the bottom to pick....It sucks! I had to beg to get somebody else to switch so I could go this year with my nephew & Bro-in-laws. :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I think we could find room for 4 more people hunting out here....Just have to compete for space with all the range cattle. :cow:
> 
> 
> Here's the other issue....My wall tent is basically a big 2-man tent.....10'x12' with an 8' vestibule. The tent that we normally use is my nephew's 16'x21' Army surplus....The only issue is that they like to shut down camp early to go home, even if their tags aren't filled. :bolt: So, this year when I found out that we were going to tear down camp & go home early, I vowed I was going to get my own so I don't have to rely on where I'm staying. What I was upset about is that I drove & hauled all the gear out, but nobody bothered to mention anything about leaving early.....:mad2: We all get along, but when I have to beg to get the time off I want & practice all year for a week-long hunt, the last thing I want to do is leave....Not going to get PO'd at them for the sake of family relations, but this next year I'm going on my own time schedule.
> 
> BTW, my Bro-in-law got a nice 4x4 the other day on the 1st day of gun season out there....Shot him from 15 yards!! The deer were all bedding down & wouldn't get up unless you darn near stepped on them I guess.....Way different than when we were bowhunting! Ah, the rut!!



Cord

If you get the gang together for a hunt I will bring my 16X30 wall tent. We will have plenty of room and I will stay as long as you like!

David


----------



## 2xR

TTNuge said:


> I think it would be a blast to hunt some of you guys..... Scary but fun. LOL



I assume you would hunt us with a bow and not a rifle to give us a sporting chance?


----------



## hjort jagare

Lets see I click on the last page of the K&K thread trying to read the latest and.:lalala: Lets see we have football UFC other assorted gibberish and a few questions about the bows that are ignored?? I must have hit the wrong key??:confused2: :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

I headed to Kansas to bunt with a fellow ATer late tonight come tue am I will be giving Kansas hail!


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Cord
> 
> If you get the gang together for a hunt I will bring my 16X30 wall tent. We will have plenty of room and I will stay as long as you like!
> 
> David


Yeah, a 16X30 would be roomy enough....Could set mine up as a cook tent. We also have a Zodi Hot Shower unit & tent (mine) to take the grunge off after a few days in the field....I have to say that was one of the best investments I've made!


----------



## 5MilesBack

TTNuge said:


> I think it would be a blast to hunt some of you guys.....


So do I. Now THAT I'm up for.:smile: That's the one hunt where "the more the merrier" would actually be a good thing.


----------



## .284

2xR said:


> Good point! Even though I am from the CRAZY state of Vermont.... I have hunted in the Rockies for 20 years and guided elk hunters in Wyoming for ten. The chance for a hunt in the badlands sounds very interesting .


 VT is fine - I was afraid it was NJ... :mg: What part of Wyoming you guide for... Any openings?[/QUOTE]

Guided out of Cody in the Thorofare. Was the best hunt, now with the wolves it's just not fun any more. No sheep, moose, and very few elk.


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Yeah, a 16X30 would be roomy enough....Could set mine up as a cook tent. We also have a Zodi Hot Shower unit & tent (mine) to take the grunge off after a few days in the field....I have to say that was one of the best investments I've made!


Wow. A hunt with a shower! How much better can it get?!?


----------



## cordini

hjort jagare said:


> Lets see I click on the last page of the K&K thread trying to read the latest and.:lalala: Lets see we have football UFC other assorted gibberish and a few questions about the bows that are ignored?? I must have hit the wrong key??:confused2: :darkbeer:


Sorry man.....That's the way us ol' timers roll !!:cheers:


----------



## cordini

.284 said:


> Wow. A hunt with a shower! How much better can it get?!?


Yeah, they thought I was nuts when I bought it & brought it out the 1st year.....Let's just say that they changed their minds real quick!


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Sorry man.....That's the way us ol' timers roll !!:cheers:


Since we're all anxiously waiting for our new K&K Archery bows to arrive, we have to do something.


----------



## hjort jagare

cordini said:


> Sorry man.....That's the way us ol' timers roll !!:cheers:


Just giving you guys a hard time. :shade: At least your keeping it at the top of the page. :darkbeer:


----------



## north slope

I leave to Idaho to work over some upland and this place has gone mad. Karbon is pray-ing, politics, football, and mule deer? You guys want to hunt mule deer come and get one of the best over the counter archery muley tags in the nation, On the "front". You can hunt muleys from Aug-Dec!! It is a archery only unit. It is steep and deep but holds some real monsters. Cordini I hunted birds in Wasburn for a week a couple years ago, you should be plan a giant upland fest for the forum.:wink:


----------



## Longbow42

I hunted the badlands in ND and SD this year for huns and sharptails. I saw some nice deer. Beautiful country!


----------



## sliverpicker

Rattler said:


> I headed to Kansas to bunt with a fellow ATer late tonight come tue am I will be giving Kansas hail!


Stick a big one Rob...


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

PoppieWellie said:


> So what is the latest on camo/finishes ? The thread is getting long to read all of the posts.
> 
> Are we allowed to buy blank bows and dip them ourselves ?
> 
> Bump for K & K.


Info I'd like as well. Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Vindicator, but I saw that Kevin was tossing around the idea of more camo options. Boneyard would be sweet. Hard to keep track of what's going on with the K&K's, and I'm not going to dig through 50 pages of sports talk to find it.:wink:


----------



## Bowbuster123

cordini said:


> Yeah, a 16X30 would be roomy enough....Could set mine up as a cook tent. *We also have a Zodi Hot Shower unit *& tent (mine) to take the grunge off after a few days in the field....I have to say that was one of the best investments I've made!


I have made my own unit for having a hot shower. It cost about $150 to build. I use a turkey cooker burner, a heater core from an old truck, and a 12V pump. It works great. If anyone is inerested PM me and I will add a thread post pics in the DIY forum.


----------



## TTNuge

2xR said:


> I assume you would hunt us with a bow and not a rifle to give us a sporting chance?


Oops. Lol. Yes, bow only. Not even allowed any arrows to make it fair.


----------



## .284

It would be fun to have a bunch out....My only problem is trying to get time off from work. We go by seniority for time off, and even though I am almost 12 years in right now, I'm second from the bottom to pick....It sucks! I had to beg to get somebody else to switch so I could go this year with my nephew & Bro-in-laws. :hail:



Oh, I think we could find room for 4 more people hunting out here....Just have to compete for space with all the range cattle. :cow:


Here's the other issue....My wall tent is basically a big 2-man tent.....10'x12' with an 8' vestibule. The tent that we normally use is my nephew's 16'x21' Army surplus....The only issue is that they like to shut down camp early to go home, even if their tags aren't filled. :bolt: So, this year when I found out that we were going to tear down camp & go home early, I vowed I was going to get my own so I don't have to rely on where I'm staying. What I was upset about is that I drove & hauled all the gear out, but nobody bothered to mention anything about leaving early.....:mad2: We all get along, but when I have to beg to get the time off I want & practice all year for a week-long hunt, the last thing I want to do is leave....Not going to get PO'd at them for the sake of family relations, but this next year I'm going on my own time schedule.

So Cord,
Sounds like some of the bases are getting covered. What do you think? Is it an option? I think we could be in for some good times. Although there are some unknowns, we all got to this point because of an addiction to bowhunting with the best bows and wanting to see what's over the next rise. 

I know what you mean about getting time off from work. I have the most miserable boss in the world.... being self employed. The guy is a real jerk!!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

north slope said:


> I leave to Idaho to work over some upland and this place has gone mad. Karbon is pray-ing, politics, football, and mule deer? You guys want to hunt mule deer come and get one of the best over the counter archery muley tags in the nation, On the "front". You can hunt muleys from Aug-Dec!! It is a archery only unit. It is steep and deep but holds some real monsters. Cordini I hunted birds in Wasburn for a week a couple years ago, you should be plan a giant upland fest for the forum.:wink:


How much are those tags? Is it in Utah or Idaho?


----------



## .284

north slope said:


> I leave to Idaho to work over some upland and this place has gone mad. Karbon is pray-ing, politics, football, and mule deer? You guys want to hunt mule deer come and get one of the best over the counter archery muley tags in the nation, On the "front". You can hunt muleys from Aug-Dec!! It is a archery only unit. It is steep and deep but holds some real monsters. Cordini I hunted birds in Wasburn for a week a couple years ago, you should be plan a giant upland fest for the forum.:wink:


Where abouts in Utah are you? How much$ are tags and how available?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PoppieWellie said:


> So what is the latest on camo/finishes ? The thread is getting long to read all of the posts.
> 
> Are we allowed to buy blank bows and dip them ourselves ?
> 
> Bump for K & K.


We can't sell you a raw bow for you to dip, the bow has to ship assembled from the factory for our insurance to cover our rears. 

Someone asked about a 100# Vindicator, the Vindicator maxes at 80# the Vengeance will go to 100#.


----------



## John Henry1

IrkedCitizen said:


> How much are those tags? Is it in Utah or Idaho?


I'm sure he's referring to the " Wasatch Front" in Utah...


----------



## north slope

A Utah archery deer tag is like 208.00(non-res), it used to be over the counter might be a draw now, but you will draw it.


----------



## .284

north slope said:


> A Utah archery deer tag is like 208.00(non-res), it used to be over the counter might be a draw now, but you will draw it.


Where abouts (just a general area) are you huntung?


----------



## north slope

The Wasatch Front is an extended unit (stays open Aug-Dec) basically the mountains to the east of Salt Lake City.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

north slope said:


> A Utah archery deer tag is like 208.00(non-res), it used to be over the counter might be a draw now, but you will draw it.


After I asked I went to Utah's Division Of Wildlife and downloaded the big game brochure. To get a tag you must first buy a hunting license. For Non-Residents it is $65 or $80 to include fishing. Then the general deer tag costs $263 and the general elk tag costs $388. If you are unsuccessful in getting your deer or elk during the regular general archery season Aug 21-Sept 17 you can continue hunting in the extended archery seasons. Those dates vary depending on which area and species you are hunting.

Unfortunately there are no general deer tags left after the draw this year. There some elk tags left.

Maybe next year.


----------



## houndhamrick

Anyone interested in Bear hunting North central Idaho , around end of May, zones 10 and 11??


----------



## Longbow42

houndhamrick said:


> Anyone interested in Bear hunting North central Idaho , around end of May, zones 10 and 11??


I am heading to NB, Ca to hunt for really big bears then.


----------



## StrictBaptist

houndhamrick said:


> Anyone interested in Bear hunting North central Idaho , around end of May, zones 10 and 11??


Heck Yeah


----------



## houndhamrick

Well a Bear hunt will be my first hunt with my new Vindicator. Maybe we can get together on a hunt, who ever is interested. I hunt north side of the Locsha River and found the area to hold very high% of Color Phase black bear. I beleive that the zone is still a 2 bear zone and its Cheap for Non Res. Im very serious on a hunt, so if there is intrest PM me. Would be nice to get a few together to hunt the Idaho black bear. All my buddys are back home in Ohio and the excuse is always its to far, I do agree. They would rather just go up into canada to hunt, its just not the same for me


----------



## TTNuge

houndhamrick said:


> Well a Bear hunt will be my first hunt with my new Vindicator. Maybe we can get together on a hunt, who ever is interested. I hunt north side of the Locsha River and found the area to hold very high% of Color Phase black bear. I beleive that the zone is still a 2 bear zone and its Cheap for Non Res. Im very serious on a hunt, so if there is intrest PM me. Would be nice to get a few together to hunt the Idaho black bear. All my buddys are back home in Ohio and the excuse is always its to far, I do agree. They would rather just go up into canada to hunt, its just not the same for me


That definitely sounds like fun. We may have to talk about that when we gt together to shoot our new K&K's.


----------



## 2xR

houndhamrick said:


> Anyone interested in Bear hunting North central Idaho , around end of May, zones 10 and 11??


ABSO-FREAKIN-LUTELY!!! Sign me up! Just tell me what I gotta do!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

2xR said:


> ABSO-FREAKIN-LUTELY!!! Sign me up! Just tell me what I gotta do!!!



Cheer for Karbon's Cowgirls.


----------



## TTNuge

Bowbuster123 said:


> Cheer for Karbon's Cowgirls.


Wow. That was ugly last night. And the only time I can honestly cheer for the Cowboys is when they are playing the Packers or the Bears.


----------



## Karbon

Don't start...I was at the game.


I forgot my paper bag though...I could have used it.

DAMN I hate the Packers.


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> Don't start...I was at the game.
> 
> 
> I forgot my paper bag though...I could have used it.
> 
> DAMN I hate the Packers.


Glad to see you're still with us K. Kind of worried as to what you might do after that embarassment.
Why I'll bet that right now, our high school team would give the "BOYS" a run for their money.


----------



## Karbon

.284 said:


> Glad to see you're still with us K. Kind of worried as to what you might do after that embarassment.
> Why I'll bet that right now, our high school team would give the "BOYS" a run for their money.


I would agree. Tough to win when your team doesn't even try.


----------



## Karbon

Here...I was already feeling like I was DEAD (3 qtr I think).








I'm tough to pick out with the "COOL" hat.


----------



## 2xR

2xR said:


> ABSO-FREAKIN-LUTELY!!! Sign me up! Just tell me what I gotta do!!!





Bowbuster123 said:


> Cheer for Karbon's Cowgirls.




Huh - you bustin' on Karbon's Cowboy's or me for taking someone up on a great offer?


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Here...I was already feeling like I was DEAD (3 qtr I think).
> View attachment 931090
> 
> 
> I'm tough to pick out with the "COOL" hat.




Look at the bright side - now your playing for first - the first draft pick!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Longbow42 said:


> I am heading to NB, Ca to hunt for really big bears then.


Would you mind telling me where as I want to do a bear hunt when the $$ is available. Thanx


----------



## IrkedCitizen

2xR said:


> Look at the bright side - now your playing for first - the first draft pick!


Doesn't really matter. There isn't going to be a season next year. They are going to strike.


----------



## Karbon

I might as well bear hunt too. I don't need to save for home field Super Bowl tickets anymore.


----------



## houndhamrick

Jerry/NJ said:


> Would you mind telling me where as I want to do a bear hunt when the $$ is available. Thanx


 I could point you in the right direction if color phaze black bear is on the mind. North central Idaho is the place to be if your seeking color phaze, most are smaller bear on the color phaze side, but have seen some dandys. The biggest we have killed was a chocolate that SQ 7'x7', I would say it would of went 400# dressed, dont know for sure because we had to skin/Quarter it to pack it out. There are outfitters in this zone if thats the way you want to go. Triple O outfitters, Iv hunted with them once and they will feed you well. I prefer to just do it on my own, its much cheaper and there is spots that you can get hits on the bait within 48 hours.


----------



## sliverpicker

Karbon said:


> Here...I was already feeling like I was DEAD (3 qtr I think).
> View attachment 931090
> 
> 
> I'm tough to pick out with the "COOL" hat.


Nice hat...Gonna use my shirt for a target...


----------



## Karbon

I know right...I need a new hat. My old "D" hat was far to dirty.

I hope I can get a Flexfit K&K hat made up...

HINT HINT HINT


----------



## USNarcher

Do you guys even remember what the topic of this thread was? Or even when the last comment about any bow was? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Karbon

USNarcher said:


> Do you guys even remember what the topic of this thread was? Or even when the last comment about any bow was? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


A new thread was started to talk about the trivial stuff.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

USNarcher said:


> Do you guys even remember what the topic of this thread was? Or even when the last comment about any bow was? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


A couple days ago Kevin commented saying a picture would be posted in 10-14 days.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We can't sell you a raw bow for you to dip, the bow has to ship assembled from the factory for our insurance to cover our rears.
> 
> Someone asked about a 100# Vindicator, the Vindicator maxes at 80# the Vengeance will go to 100#.





USNarcher said:


> Do you guys even remember what the topic of this thread was? Or even when the last comment about any bow was? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


 
Yep - K&K Archery's new bows - the Vindicator and Vengeance - and yesterday at 2:39 p.m. by none other then the "Great One" himself...


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> A new thread was started to talk about the trivial stuff.



Really - where???


----------



## PoppieWellie

2xR said:


> Really - where???


It is a thread about Vengeance and Vindicator spec's. But people aren't supposed to post to that thread, so it is way down on the recently accessed list because there is no recent posting.


----------



## 2xR

PoppieWellie said:


> It is a thread about Vengeance and Vindicator spec's. But people aren't supposed to post to that thread, so it is way down on the recently accessed list because there is no recent posting.


Sweet - Thanks Pop...


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> Here...I was already feeling like I was DEAD (3 qtr I think).
> View attachment 931090
> 
> 
> I'm tough to pick out with the "COOL" hat.


The hat is acceptable BUT that coat?!? K-man, you definitely can do better. 
Kevin/Kate, PLEASE hurry up on the logo gear.


----------



## Karbon

WOO HOOO
They Fired Wade!
Jason's the HC...until BILL is ready!
Now I'm happy. One more of my sweet old skool CRiss CRoss Starter jacket I got in...92'.


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> WOO HOOO
> They Fired Wade!
> Jason's the HC...until BILL is ready!
> Now I'm happy. One more of my sweet old skool CRiss CRoss Starter jacket I got in...92'.
> View attachment 931257


Must be something REAL strong in that glass to be out in that jacket! Wouldn't some camo be better?


----------



## Karbon

I have camo gloves on...to keep my Miller Light cold-er.


----------



## 2xR

.284 said:


> Must be something REAL strong in that glass to be out in that jacket! Wouldn't some camo be better?



He wouldn't have been able to - 'Jump - Jump' in a camo jacket...

Jump Jump
The Mac Dad will make you Jump Jump
The Daddy Mac will make you Jump Jump
Kris Kross will make you Jump Jump


----------



## Karbon

Lol.


----------



## Bowbuster123

2xR said:


> Huh - you bustin' on Karbon's Cowboy's or me for taking someone up on a great offer?


I just figured if a person really wants something, that person will do the unthinkable.
IE, If you REALLY want to go to Idaho to hunt bear, you might be willing to wear a dress in public or even worse...... cheer for the Cowboys....YUCK!!! LOL
My deepest apoligies if you actually .....gulp.....do....cough cough...cheer.......for the.....gulp.....cowgirrr.....ummmm.......cowboys.


----------



## .284

2xR said:


> He wouldn't have been able to - 'Jump - Jump' in a camo jacket...
> 
> Jump Jump
> The Mac Dad will make you Jump Jump
> The Daddy Mac will make you Jump Jump
> Kris Kross will make you Jump Jump


Oh I don't know about that. I'll bet that if K-man were to get that 160" buck he's been threatening with his Infinity, you would see him "JUMP-JUMP-JUMP & JUMP some more!!!


----------



## Karbon

...not funny.


----------



## Karbon

(LOL)

And I sold my last Infinity BY THE WAY.


----------



## 2xR

Bowbuster123 said:


> I just figured if a person really wants something, that person will do the unthinkable.
> IE, If you REALLY want to go to Idaho to hunt bear, you might be willing to wear a dress in public or even worse...... cheer for the Cowboys....YUCK!!! LOL
> My deepest apoligies if you actually .....gulp.....do....cough cough...cheer.......for the.....gulp.....cowgirrr.....ummmm.......cowboys.


I will wear a wear a dress, in Public even, if that is what it takes to get a color phase bear in ID - BUT - I draw the line at cheering for the Cowboys, unless they are playing the Baltimore - should have been convicted of murder Ray Lewis - Ravens.

Can I pick the camo option, supplier of the thread and fabric, and button/zipper color for the dress???


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> I will wear a wear a dress, in Public even, if that is what it takes to get a color phase bear in ID - BUT - I draw the line at cheering for the Cowboys, unless they are playing the Baltimore - should have been convicted of murder Ray Lewis - Ravens.
> 
> Can I pick the camo option, supplier of the thread and fabric, and button/zipper color for the dress???


Here Reno...camo for ya.


----------



## Mys2kal

Is that your custom Vengeance pattern Karbon?


----------



## Karbon

Nope for Reno's Dress.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Nope for Reno's Dress.



Sweet - that will work for our excursion to the bush as well!!!


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> (LOL)
> 
> And I sold my last Infinity BY THE WAY.


What are you hunting with now?


----------



## Mys2kal

.284 said:


> What are you hunting with now?


Hopes and Dreams!


----------



## Karbon

PSE EVO

(Fast and the Furious quote Mys2kal?)


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> PSE EVO
> 
> (Fast and the Furious quote Mys2kal?)


Good catch! Did you get your bow in?


----------



## Karbon

It...is here.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> It...is here.


What are you waiting for already - Speeds, reviews, impressions, thoughts. Good God man!


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> PSE EVO
> 
> Just to tide you over till your Vengeance or are you going another direction this week?


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Karbon me and my brother were at the game last night also!!! Wish I knew you were there. W were on the corner endzone 5th row same end but opposite side of where the packers come out. Got to see some leaps one right in front of us!!


----------



## Karbon

we were in the opposite side, section 106, row 37...corner of the endzone as well. It sucked.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Karbon said:


> we were in the opposite side, section 106, row 37...corner of the endzone as well. It sucked.


You wouldn't be saying it sucked if the boys had won. Lol.


----------



## Karbon

IrkedCitizen said:


> You wouldn't be saying it sucked if the boys had won. Lol.


That's correct.

No it was a good time. A game at LF with my brother, dad and cuz...it was cool regardless of the outcome.


----------



## 2xR

If your done with the small talk - with all due respect K - reviews of the Evo please???


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon

Give us a quick review of the Evo


----------



## Karbon

Well...it has 4 limbs, camo...two cams, black...black riser...oh the cams are black...and it shoots too.:wink:


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Well...it has 4 limbs, camo...two cams, black...black riser...oh the cams are black...and it shoots too.:wink:


Youzzz a funny guy:beer:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Does the review really matter? You are going to shoot your K&K bow and be happy about it. Without fear of there being a better bow out there.


----------



## Karbon

I will. I have the kiddos right now. When the wife gets back from the gym I'll shoot it a little and give a quick write up.


----------



## FishingBen

Smart alec to the nines! Gotta love it!


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I will. I have the kiddos right now. When the wife gets back from the gym I'll shoot it a little and give a quick write up.


OK - kiddos change the whole picture, leave the man alone!


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> OK - kiddos change the whole picture, leave the man alone!


Ain't that the truth. I am SOOOOOOOO glad mine are all in high school. Except now i have to fight for time on the bows. Talk about an awesome problem to have.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Ain't that the truth. I am SOOOOOOOO glad mine are all in high school. Except now i have to fight for time on the bows. Talk about an awesome problem to have.


SOOOOOOOO TRUE but mine are out of high school and still fighting me for the bows, rifles as well as all my other toys!


----------



## sliverpicker

When did this turn into a pse thread, that bow looks like a porcupine with all the vibe/noise suppression...


----------



## cordini

Okay Karbon, heard it tonight on halftime....No BC to Dallas....expect Chucky!


----------



## cordini

BTW....If we do a Badlands hunt, what time of year are you guys thinking? Early Sept./Late October? Or possibly a mid-December!! LOL!


----------



## cordini

I know that I would have to get Hipster in on this hunt....He's got a Vidicator on order.


----------



## achiro

Man, I go away to Kansas to hunt for a few days and you guys start planing some hunts. I'd be in for something as long as it won't break the bank.


----------



## cordini

Speaking of Hipster....I need to head out to Idaho & do a hunt with him for Elk.


----------



## Moritz

Hey Kevin, I think it’s time for a picture or at least an update of how far everything is. The guys are threatening to review other bows on a K 7 K archery tread ?! Won’t mind a review on the Evo :tongue:


----------



## StrictBaptist

Luckily I have never been a fan of PSE It shouldnt be too much longer till Kevin throws us something


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> BTW....If we do a Badlands hunt, what time of year are you guys thinking? Early Sept./Late October? Or possibly a mid-December!! LOL!


Cord, You tell me/us. What works best for you? If there is a good opportunity to hunt.... I'm there.
A bad day hunting..... (whatever that is?!?) is better than any day at work.


----------



## Karbon

.284 said:


> Cord, You tell me/us. What works best for you? If there is a good opportunity to hunt.... I'm there.
> A bad day hunting..... (whatever that is?!?) is better than any day at work.


Same here.


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> (LOL)
> 
> And I sold my last Infinity BY THE WAY.


Huh?:confused2:


----------



## Karbon

The Vengeance is said to be a better version. And the DESIGNER said that. I'm sold.

(Plus with the Evo, Pure and maybe...an Element...I'll have enough to play with until it gets here)


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> The Vengeance is said to be a better version. And the DESIGNER said that. I'm sold.
> 
> (Plus with the Evo, Pure and maybe...an Element...I'll have enough to play with until it gets here)


Gotcha. Just thought you liked the Infinity so much that you would hang on to it at least through season or 'til you got the Vengeance. Either way, more power to you, no way I could try and change to a new bow in the middle of season. I went with new arrow/broadhead combo last Monday and was FREAKING trying to get it all tuned and sighted in before I left on my Kansas hunt on Friday. Maybe they just REALLY pissed you off over at SA.


----------



## gkonduris

cordini said:


> Speaking of Hipster....I need to head out to Idaho & do a hunt with him for Elk.


Cordini...............We've got plenty of room,even if Karbon shows up:thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Moritz said:


> Hey Kevin, I think it’s time for a picture or at least an update of how far everything is. The guys are threatening to review other bows on a K 7 K archery tread ?! Won’t mind a review on the Evo :tongue:


It drives me crazy how long it seems to take to get things going, but some huge progress had been made recently. It's not like I can run down to the local Wal Mart and pick up some risers and limbs.LOL 

Setting up material suppliers and the manufactures of the parts takes some time to line out. 

I may can post some pics early next week as long as the Anodizer and camo dipper can get me the parts back.

Once a few small details come together, things will move along very quickly.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Been hunting for the past three days. Did i miss anything? LOL.


----------



## cordini

.284 said:


> Cord, You tell me/us. What works best for you? If there is a good opportunity to hunt.... I'm there.
> A bad day hunting..... (whatever that is?!?) is better than any day at work.



Just got in from the blind....One of thosse "Bad Days" with nothing moving....But I'm not @ work! Strong winds & Cold front starting to move in....Rain/Snow later today & all tomorrow. Oh well, that's hunting....Waiting for my daughter's boyfriend to get back from his blind to show me a bluff that's holding a bachelor herd.



Karbon said:


> Same here.


Okay, just so you guys know....I won't know where my vacation schedule falls until the beginning of February. I don't want to keep anybody hanging on that long....Make your plans. I'll let you all know what I am able to get & we can go from there....I think it would be a blast to have a bunch of K&K bows out bustin' Muleys in the Badlands!


----------



## cordini

gkonduris said:


> Cordini...............We've got plenty of room,even if Karbon shows up:thumbs_up


You know we're going to do this someday....I need to shoot you an update later. Say "Hi" from us to the "Boss"! :biggrin1:


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It drives me crazy how long it seems to take to get things going, but some huge progress had been made recently. It's not like I can run down to the local Wal Mart and pick up some risers and limbs.LOL
> 
> Setting up material suppliers and the manufactures of the parts takes some time to line out.
> 
> I may can post some pics early next week as long as the Anodizer and camo dipper can get me the parts back.
> 
> Once a few small details come together, things will move along very quickly.


Willing to leak who the dipper is yet?? :gossip:


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It drives me crazy how long it seems to take to get things going, but some huge progress had been made recently. It's not like I can run down to the local Wal Mart and pick up some risers and limbs.LOL
> 
> 
> You must have a SMALL Wal Mart?!?


----------



## link06

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It drives me crazy how long it seems to take to get things going, but some huge progress had been made recently. It's not like I can run down to the local Wal Mart and pick up some risers and limbs.LOL
> 
> Setting up material suppliers and the manufactures of the parts takes some time to line out.
> 
> I may can post some pics early next week as long as the Anodizer and camo dipper can get me the parts back.
> 
> Once a few small details come together, things will move along very quickly.


So what are the chances of a surprise early ship date, say early enough to get a hunt in by season's end Jan. 15 with the new Vengeance? LOL!


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Just got in from the blind....One of thosse "Bad Days" with nothing moving....But I'm not @ work! Strong winds & Cold front starting to move in....Rain/Snow later today & all tomorrow. Oh well, that's hunting....Waiting for my daughter's boyfriend to get back from his blind to show me a bluff that's holding a bachelor herd.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just so you guys know....I won't know where my vacation schedule falls until the beginning of February. I don't want to keep anybody hanging on that long....Make your plans. I'll let you all know what I am able to get & we can go from there....I think it would be a blast to have a bunch of K&K bows out bustin' Muleys in the Badlands!


Alright, so we know that we have a hunt!!!! Now all we have to do is get tags and start counting the days til February. This is beginning to seem like a theme or something.... first we have to wait for our bows, now we have to wait for vacation planning. Hey did anybody think to invite Kevin? Maybe with enough SALSA and chips.... I'll bet he'd be a lot of fun in camp.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

link06 said:


> So what are the chances of a surprise early ship date, say early enough to get a hunt in by season's end Jan. 15 with the new Vengeance? LOL!


The chances are :smile::secret::welcomesign:


----------



## cordini

K & K have an open invite to my place whenever.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Alright, so we know that we have a hunt!!!! Now all we have to do is get tags and start counting the days til February. This is beginning to seem like a theme or something.... first we have to wait for our bows, now we have to wait for vacation planning. Hey did anybody think to invite Kevin? Maybe with enough SALSA and chips.... I'll bet he'd be a lot of fun in camp.


I also need 2 boxes of VPX Zero Impact Protein bars, Pumpkin spice flavor and a case of Sugar Free(white can) Rockstar, and I need a certain type of pillow for my neck. I'll have Kate make my list of necessary items for me!!! LOL

Me fun, I'm 2 barrels of monkeys for the price of 1.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I also need 2 boxes of VPX Zero Impact Protein bars, Pumpkin spice flavor and a case of Sugar Free(white can) Rockstar, and I need a certain type of pillow for my neck. I'll have Kate make my list of necessary items for me!!! LOL
> 
> Me fun, I'm 2 barrels of monkeys for the price of 1.


By the way when Kate post the next video, she is not telling the truth! Not about the laundry room sink thing, just an FYI!LOL


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> K & K have an open invite to my place whenever.....


Your place is one thing.... but I asked about on the hunt. You (like all of us) are also hoping that Kate comes along aren't you.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I also need 2 boxes of VPX Zero Impact Protein bars, Pumpkin spice flavor and a case of Sugar Free(white can) Rockstar, and I need a certain type of pillow for my neck. I'll have Kate make my list of necessary items for me!!! LOL
> 
> Me fun, I'm 2 barrels of monkeys for the price of 1.


I'll bet that we can come up with all that but where will we get a bow with 150# limbs?


----------



## Karbon

This is going to be a cool hunt...I can't wait!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> I'll bet that we can come up with all that but where will we get a bow with 150# limbs?


I can handle that one on my own!!! ha ha


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can handle that one on my own!!! ha ha


Will there be pictures?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Your place is one thing.... but I asked about on the hunt. You (like all of us) are also hoping that Kate comes along aren't you.


Of course Kate would come with me, I have to have my camera crew!! She will kill me for that one!

If you can get the hunt together Kate and I will definitely be there.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Will there be pictures?


You lost me in Albuquerque? Pictures of what?


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Of course Kate would come with me, I have to have my camera crew!! She will kill me for that one!
> 
> If you can get the hunt together Kate and I will definitely be there.


Well cord,
How big is that tent? This sounds like a really BIG thing. I'm excited for next year and this years not even over yet.


----------



## cordini

.284 said:


> Your place is one thing.... but I asked about on the hunt. You (like all of us) are also hoping that Kate comes along aren't you.


Nope....I know better!! :icon_1_lol: I'm just trying to figure out how to have a gym drop shipped in the middle of the Badlands so Kevin doesn't have withdrawals! :weightlifter:


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You lost me in Albuquerque? Pictures of what?


Of the Vengeance with 150# limbs.


----------



## cordini

.284 said:


> Well cord,
> How big is that tent? This sounds like a really BIG thing. I'm excited for next year and this years not even over yet.


Sounds like I'll have to give Kate the "Private" wall tent.....I think Dave said his was 16 X 30....My nephew's is 16 x 21.....We may need 2 showers!


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Sounds like I'll have to give Kate the "Private" wall tent.....I think Dave said his was 16 X 30....My nephew's is 16 x 21.....We may need 2 showers!


Definitely. One for Kate and the other for the rest of us!


----------



## cordini

I may have to scout for a new camp site as well.....


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> I may have to scout for a new camp site as well.....


That's right. One with enough room for a gym to be set up.


----------



## cordini

I will say this....Medora has a couple of really nice hotels....The Badlands & an AmericInn....And only 10 minutes from the National Grasslands & wide open hunting.


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> I will say this....Medora has a couple of really nice hotels....The Badlands & an AmericInn....And only 10 minutes from the National Grasslands & wide open hunting.


And miss the fun of the campfire stories?


----------



## cordini

Nope, just sayin'.....Kate may not want to eat the scoria dust that comes along with the camp. Nasty stuff. If Hipster & "The Boss" come along, they may want to have a nicer place to relax. They could enjoy some of the "touristy" things available, not to mention we do have "kitty kats" that like to roam the area. Best be bringing your personal sidearm along with you....I prefer my 1911 for knockdown power.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Definitely. One for Kate and the other for the rest of us!


WTH, I'm married to her, so I get to be in the "private" tent with Kate. Aren't I lucky...:tongue:


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> WTH, I'm married to her, so I get to be in the "private" tent with Kate. Aren't I lucky...:tongue:


"LUCKY", definitely a good choice of words.


----------



## COATED

Are these bows sold out yet or can you still order?


----------



## Karbon

COATED said:


> Are these bows sold out yet or can you still order?


You can still order.

Call Scottie/pa!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> "LUCKY", definitely a good choice of words.


Actually "Blessed" is another word I would use too.


----------



## StrictBaptist

cordini said:


> Just got in from the blind....One of thosse "Bad Days" with nothing moving....But I'm not @ work! Strong winds & Cold front starting to move in....Rain/Snow later today & all tomorrow. Oh well, that's hunting....Waiting for my daughter's boyfriend to get back from his blind to show me a bluff that's holding a bachelor herd.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just so you guys know....I won't know where my vacation schedule falls until the beginning of February. I don't want to keep anybody hanging on that long....Make your plans. I'll let you all know what I am able to get & we can go from there....I think it would be a blast to have a bunch of K&K bows out bustin' Muleys in the Badlands!


Dont forget about me man..Ill being my vengeance...Maybe we should start a group on here to continue discussion of this? I would love to hunt a Muley!


----------



## Karbon

Vengeance looks to be my MAIN rig this year. All the other new...may hit the classifieds VERY soon after the Veng hits my little basement range in January.
I want to hunt and shoot the hell out of it, and I hope ONLY it.


----------



## StrictBaptist

cordini said:


> Sounds like I'll have to give Kate the "Private" wall tent.....I think Dave said his was 16 X 30....My nephew's is 16 x 21.....We may need 2 showers!


I can bring two of my tents if needed... Ones a 18x24 and the other is a 26x30(Homeade)
I also have a portable shower I could possibly bring, it works pretty well.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> Vengeance looks to be my MAIN rig this year. All the other new...may hit the classifieds VERY soon after the Veng hits my little basement range in January.
> I want to hunt and shoot the hell out of it, and I hope ONLY it.


Seeing you with only one bow Karbon? that would be a "MIRACLE" :teeth::teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> Vengeance looks to be my MAIN rig this year. All the other new...may hit the classifieds VERY soon after the Veng hits my little basement range in January.
> I want to hunt and shoot the hell out of it, and I hope ONLY it.


I need to print out this post for later in the year ! :blah::chortle:


----------



## Karbon

It's a fact. Done after Feb1.

Shoot not buy is in the cards this year.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Cordini,
What are the season dates for archery hunting in ND? How much are tags for Non-Residents? Are they OTC or do you have to put in for a draw?


----------



## ChaseK

IrkedCitizen said:


> Cordini,
> What are the season dates for archery hunting in ND? How much are tags for Non-Residents? Are they OTC or do you have to put in for a draw?


Yeah that. Lookin at about a $400 plane ride for us Southerners btw.


----------



## COATED

Karbon said:


> You can still order.
> 
> Call Scottie/pa!


Thanks buddy....I hear lots of great things about Scottie/pa...but for now and hopefully a long time I'm on Breathn's team....just placed my order for a Vengeance w/him!:wink:


----------



## StrictBaptist

ChaseK said:


> Yeah that. Lookin at about a $400 plane ride for us Southerners btw.


Heck I will drive up there I love Road Trips!


----------



## ChaseK

StrictBaptist said:


> Heck I will drive up there I love Road Trips!


Haha you should see what I drive...where you comin from Bapt?


----------



## Belicoso

Karbon said:


> It's a fact. Done after Feb1.
> 
> Shoot not buy is in the cards this year.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1271487


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Actually "Blessed" is another word I would use too.


Ah, yes. Most of us, I would venture to say, married WAY above ourselves!


----------



## BowEnthusiast

.284 said:


> Ah, yes. Most of us, I would venture to say, married WAY above ourselves!


Yup, sure is nice to be married to a beautiful woman, but: Saying that you married way above yourself is kinda like saying your a worthless piece of s**t. I dont think, hot or not, another person necessarily be out of your league. There is much more to relationships than just the eye candy side of things.


----------



## StrictBaptist

ChaseK said:


> Haha you should see what I drive...where you comin from Bapt?


Olar, Sc......

I actually only live a hour and a half from savannah Chase what shop do you go to? Wildcat Archery in Pooler?????


----------



## .284

BowEnthusiast said:


> Yup, sure is nice to be married to a beautiful woman, but: Saying that you married way above yourself is kinda like saying your a worthless piece of s**t. I dont think, hot or not, another person necessarily be out of your league. There is much more to relationships than just the eye candy side of things.


For me, to have a wonderful companion, who has PUT UP with my addictions.... bows - guns - atv's - tractors - tools - toys - annual hunting trips and all the accesories and time that accompany them, shows that I got way more than I deserve. My wife is truly an angel in every sense of the word especially when just last night she asked, "when is your new bow going to be here?"


----------



## sightpin

Karbon said:


> It's a fact. Done after Feb1.
> 
> Shoot not buy is *in the cards this year*.


Lets see if thats whats in your hands!


----------



## ChaseK

StrictBaptist said:


> Olar, Sc......
> 
> I actually only live a hour and a half from savannah Chase what shop do you go to? Wildcat Archery in Pooler?????


Been in there a time or 2. I work at Bass Pro so that's where I do my stuff at. 

Really like the new shop in Statesboro tho too. 

You thinkn bout goin up there next year?


----------



## StrictBaptist

ChaseK said:


> Been in there a time or 2. I work at Bass Pro so that's where I do my stuff at.
> 
> Really like the new shop in Statesboro tho too.
> 
> You thinkn bout goin up there next year?


If I am invited; then I will definatly be going No doubts bout it... Need a ride? :wink:

theres a new shop in statesboro??? Been awhile since I have been there. Where you work at at Bass Pro? A guy I work with used to work there. John Kinard. I believe he worked in the gun section


----------



## cordini

Archery season runs this year from Sept.4 until Jan. 2nd.....ND Game & FIsh sets dates for next year in January. Tag are all OTC....First come/first serve. Required to have additional tag/permit for general game/furbearer, which was $15 this year....OTC license runs $200. This past year all Non-resident tags were gone by mid-April. Early season gets hit hard, but still lots of land to hunt....Ususally there is a Youth Gun Seson about the 3rd week, which really messes up hunting for a week or so later. This year we had days in the 70's....The year before we had rain/snow & high winds during our hunt. Also have Ringtail & Sharptail season in mid-October for anybody who likes those pursuits. My suggestion would be 2nd week of October....Deer settle down a bit from the early youth gun season, weather usually is still good and we tend to have better oportunities to connect.


----------



## .284

Boy Cord, you sure know how to talk my language. October sounds like a great time to be in ND. I've hunted mulies in the Rockies but never in the Badlands, so I'm excited to try it out. Keep us posted as to what and where. This sure sounds like it will be a great time if we can get a bunch of the guys together and if K&K show up, I'm sure things will really rock and roll.


----------



## achiro

.284 said:


> Boy Cord, you sure know how to talk my language. October sounds like a great time to be in ND. I've hunted mulies in the Rockies but never in the Badlands, so I'm excited to try it out. Keep us posted as to what and where. This sure sounds like it will be a great time if we can get a bunch of the guys together and if K&K show up, I'm sure things will really rock and roll.


+1 Early/Mid October would be a perfect time for all those guys that don't want to miss the whitetail rut.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Plus Colorado archery season will be over by then.


----------



## ChaseK

StrictBaptist said:


> If I am invited; then I will definatly be going No doubts bout it... Need a ride? :wink:
> 
> theres a new shop in statesboro??? Been awhile since I have been there. Where you work at at Bass Pro? A guy I work with used to work there. John Kinard. I believe he worked in the gun section



Lol yeah same here. 

Yeah owners Carl. Great guy and knows his stuff. 

Be awesome to get a trip to go on a hunt muleys


----------



## gkonduris

cordini said:


> Nope, just sayin'.....Kate may not want to eat the scoria dust that comes along with the camp. Nasty stuff. If Hipster & "The Boss" come along, they may want to have a nicer place to relax. They could enjoy some of the "touristy" things available, not to mention we do have "kitty kats" that like to roam the area. Best be bringing your personal sidearm along with you....I prefer my 1911 for knockdown power.


I'll bring the 5th wheel and the 44 mag...........:cocktail:


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Don't disagree Mike - that's why they jumped conference's. But come on, two loss's in 5 years and three perfect season's including the Fiesta Bowl victory over TCU (who only lost starting seniors), this past fall...


Ya they changed conferences but turned down the Pac-10 Invite! Which if they would have came here and been able to do what they have been doing, they would get alot more respect!


----------



## traditional1970

when will we see pics and the website.....


----------



## .284

Just went back to you tube for a smile to re-watch the "life and times of K&K" and to my joy there are two new ones. 
Just hoping that Kevin will slip up and say or show something (the new vengeance maybe!?!). 
That would really make my day! Way to go K&K.


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> Ya they changed conferences but turned down the Pac-10 Invite! Which if they would have came here and been able to do what they have been doing, they would get alot more respect!


Good point - it's all about the money in college footbal sports/broadcasting now...


----------



## DOAGuide

So let me see if I picked up the right info from the videos:

1) Kate is smokin hot and likes to do a funky dance to hall and oats
2) Kevin has found a unique use for the laundry room sink
3) Karbon gets lots of love for being the first subscriber.

Did I miss anything important?


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> So let me see if I picked up the right info from the videos:
> 
> 1) Kate is smokin hot and likes to do a funky dance to hall and oats
> 2) Kevin has found a unique use for the laundry room sink
> 3) Karbon gets lots of love for being the first subscriber.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?


Tune in tomorrow to see Karbon sitting in the back seat crying because he can't have an energy bar and cheese!


----------



## antler365

DOAGuide said:


> So let me see if I picked up the right info from the videos:
> 
> 1) Kate is smokin hot and likes to do a funky dance to hall and oats
> 2) Kevin has found a unique use for the laundry room sink
> 3) Karbon gets lots of love for being the first subscriber.
> Did I miss anything important?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Kevin how do you steer with your legs? Oh... Those are your arms......


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Huh! Theres videos of Kate?:zip:


----------



## kkrueger

sightpin said:


> Tune in tomorrow to see Karbon sitting in the back seat crying because he can't have an energy bar and cheese!


That was funny!


----------



## Karbon

sightpin said:


> tune in tomorrow to see karbon sitting in the back seat crying because he can't have an energy bar and cheese!


lol...


----------



## sightpin

Karbon said:


> lol...


You my friend have a good sense of humor!


----------



## Karbon

At times. 
Call me a fanboy once to my face and you will see anything but a sense of humor. I am a fanboy of none and I only like what works...and that changes from time to time so Kev better step it up! LOL


----------



## achiro

Karbon said:


> Call me a fanboy once


fanboy








:icon_1_lol::angel4::angel4::angel4::angel4:


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> At times.
> Call me a fanboy once to my face and you will see anything but a sense of humor. I am a fanboy of none and I only like what works...and that changes from time to time so Kev better step it up! LOL


How true, how true! Funny thing is I always seem to gravitate toward Kevin's designs!


----------



## 2xR

*Yes you did*



DOAGuide said:


> So let me see if I picked up the right info from the videos:
> 
> 1) Kate is smokin hot and likes to do a funky dance to hall and oats
> 2) Kevin has found a unique use for the laundry room sink
> 3) Karbon gets lots of love for being the first subscriber.


Yes you did:

4. Kate likes tongue twisters
5. Kevin only eats Frontera Hot Chipotle Salsa
6. Kevin is a world class checker player

Did I miss anything important?[/QUOTE]


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Yes you did:
> 
> 4. Kate likes tongue twisters
> 5. Kevin only eats Frontera Hot Chipotle Salsa
> 6. Kevin is a world class checker player
> 
> Did I miss anything important?


[/QUOTE]


7. Kate invents words...something about a delta flight attendants........um......lady parts
8. Kate thinks muscle milk tastes like kool-aid
9. Kevin got a clip clip operation 8 years ago


----------



## IrkedCitizen

10. After that Powerball comment it's a wonder why they haven't gone viral.


----------



## vhunter

Did anyone know that Kevin is left handed?


----------



## roblytle13

Anyone interest in a Maxxis 31 60-70, peep, b-stinger stab, and QAD LD rest? It is set up for short draw folks.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Post it in the classifieds. I am sure someone is interested and that is where they would look. They wouldn't be looking in here.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin also likes to plow the field...lol!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> Did anyone know that Kevin is left handed?


Hey V,

You must be looking at the video in a mirror? I'm right handed, at least most times!!!!LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> Kevin also likes to plow the field...lol!


Just call me Farmer Kevin!!!! 

OH YES I do LIKE to PLOW the field!!!! :tongue:


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just call me Farmer Kevin!!!!
> 
> OH YES I do LIKE to PLOW the field!!!! :tongue:


So just what is it that you're farming?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> So just what is it that you're farming?


If you see the video I'm sure you can figure it out!!!! LOL

This is a family forum.


----------



## kkrueger

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you see the video I'm sure you can figure it out!!!! LOL
> 
> This is a family forum.


Kevin,

I think you've been doing to much "Field" work. Focus your energy on the bows :wink:

Kyle


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kkrueger said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I think you've been doing to much "Field" work. Focus on the bows :wink:
> 
> Kyle


I can never get enough of "Plowing" the field!!! LOL

I can't focus on the bows when there is Plowing to do!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Farmer Kevin........ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## johnnybravoo77

Man, I was hoping my shop would get a dealership. :angry:


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I can never get enough of "Plowing" the field!!! LOL
> 
> I can't focus on the bows when there is Plowing to do!!


A good farmer knows that even during the middle of plowing season, you still need to rest your mule!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> A good farmer knows that even during the middle of plowing season, you still need to rest your mule!


My mule doesn't like time off from plowing!!!


----------



## kkrueger

Kevin,

Tell Kate the Strother Farm is going "no-till" until all bow orders are filled:teeth:


----------



## jrip

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> You must be looking at the video in a mirror? I'm right handed, at least most times!!!!LOL



Are you saying that you are a "switch hitter"?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kkrueger said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Tell Kate the Strother Farm is going "no-till" until all bow orders are filled:teeth:


If the Farm goes "No Till" there will be NO bows ever shipped, I would be in the insane asylum!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

jrip said:


> Are you saying that you are a "switch hitter"?


Not that kind of "switch Hitter" No No No

I only bat for ONE team.

How did we get on this anyway, this is a bow thread!!!!

I hope to have a sneak peek of at least some part of the bow by the weekend.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> My mule doesn't like time off from plowing!!!



Here - Here, just keep'em hydrated


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I hope to have a sneak peek of at least some part of the bow by the weekend.



No limb bolts, pockets, or draw-stops either Kevin. How about that slick pat pending cable guard/cable slide, non-slide reverse osmosis thinga-ma-jig...


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> How did we get on this anyway, this is a bow thread!!!! QUOTE]
> 
> Kevin,
> You're paying to much attention to plowing that field and not enough to our soap opera... "the life and times of K&K" that we're all involved in while we're waiting for our new bows.
> So.... previously on the life &times of K&K, Sightpin foretold of Karbon riding in K&K's back seat and being upset because K&K wouldn't share any of their granola bars or cheese. Then K-man called Kevin a "farmer". Kevin then began to explain his way of farming and we're all still on the edge of our seats, waiting for a peek at the BEST BOWS ever. Coming in a "FEW" days! So I hope that helps you catch up.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Kevin Strother1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did we get on this anyway, this is a bow thread!!!! QUOTE]
> 
> Kevin,
> You're paying to much attention to plowing that field and not enough to our soap opera... "the life and times of K&K" that we're all involved in while we're waiting for our new bows.
> So.... previously on the life &times of K&K, Sightpin foretold of Karbon riding in K&K's back seat and being upset because K&K wouldn't share any of their granola bars or cheese. Then K-man called Kevin a "farmer". Kevin then began to explain his way of farming and we're all still on the edge of our seats, waiting for a peek at the BEST BOWS ever. Coming in a "FEW" days! So I hope that helps you catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat granola bars, I eat VPX ZERO Impact PROTEIN bars, not those sugar coated ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## StrictBaptist

Lol, I gotta check these vids out as soon as I get home from work!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> .284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat granola bars, I eat VPX ZERO Impact PROTEIN bars, not those sugar coated ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget the ice cream, LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If the Farm goes "No Till" there will be NO bows ever shipped, I would be in the insane asylum!


I work at one, and am sure we could find you a room with a view plus we could get you involved in a work program where you could focus your attention on building bows! Plus all the psychotropic medicine you can handle, and more. Kate can visit you on the weekends and bring energy bars.


----------



## Karbon

This thread is crazy!

Lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> This thread is crazy!
> 
> Lol


Wonder who the Crazies leader is?????

Not I!!


----------



## kkrueger

Karbon said:


> This thread is crazy!
> 
> Lol


Karbon, shouldn't you be on a plane to Idaho? If your going to make the next video you better get going!!! Remember your lines...energy bars and cheese! :wink:

The thread has went to heck. Nothing wrong with having a little fun though.


----------



## KateStrother1

Karbon, remember to bring energy bars, cheese and BEANIE BABYS..oh and an obseen amounts of velcro!


----------



## jrip

KateStrother1 said:


> Karbon, remember to bring energy bars, cheese and BEANIE BABYS..oh and an obseen amounts of velcro!


OK that last item is a little disturbing......


----------



## .284

Only if you haven't watched video #3.


----------



## jrip

.284 said:


> Only if you haven't watched video #3.


No I havent... yet


----------



## mtelknut

KateStrother1 said:


> Karbon, remember to bring energy bars, cheese and BEANIE BABYS..oh and an obseen amounts of velcro!


Kate,,, don't you think bobble head dolls would be so much better? LOL


----------



## Dylanl

what are these videos everyone is talking about?


----------



## 2xR

K-man brings the Velcro. I'll bring the Wesson Oil and Saran Wrap.


----------



## Karbon

KateStrother1 said:


> Karbon, remember to bring energy bars, cheese and BEANIE BABYS..oh and an obseen amounts of velcro!


Oh boy...I'm on my way back from Philly in the am. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## 2xR

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=9hFSPxJ0cxs


----------



## StrictBaptist

Dylanl said:


> what are these videos everyone is talking about?


Youtube, brotherKate and Kevins youtube page


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> Oh boy...I'm on my way back from Philly in the am. I'll see what I can do!


If you cant find any beanie babies Karbon, lewt me know. I have about 60 in the closet that my wife used to collect when she was a teenager.


----------



## KateStrother1

mtelknut said:


> Kate,,, don't you think bobble head dolls would be so much better? LOL


Yes! Do they have any that constantly sing "It's a small world"???


----------



## Mys2kal

KateStrother1 said:


> Yes! Do they have any that constantly sing "It's a small world"???


That's what you have Kevin for.


----------



## kkrueger

Mys2kal said:


> That's what you have Kevin for.


No,No...Kevin is the Farmer. Thats what he is for.


----------



## Mys2kal

kkrueger said:


> No,No...Kevin is the Farmer.


I forgot. He's too busy plowing.


----------



## ndbuck09

Is the link to youtube above correct? it doesn't bring up any video for me. If I'm gonna buy my bow without actually seeing it i might as well see what Kevin and Kate look like


----------



## sightpin

I think the next video should have Karbon in the back seat with a baby bonnet on, with his hands on the seats of Kevin and Kate crying his eyes out saying; "If I can't have an energy bar and cheese then I want my Vengeance".


----------



## kkrueger

ndbuck09 said:


> Is the link to youtube above correct? it doesn't bring up any video for me. If I'm gonna buy my bow without actually seeing it i might as well see what Kevin and Kate look like


Go to youtube and search for "kevin and kate"...


----------



## kkrueger

Or try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hFSPxJ0cxs


----------



## Kevin Strother1

There will be NO Velcro anywhere in my ride.

And No beanie babies either.

I have to have room for my Protein bars and Sugar Free Rockstar cooler.

Those items are like the old American Express commercial, I Never leave home without them.

Oh yea, and all those "lightbulbs". LOL


----------



## StrictBaptist

"Lightbulbs" hahahahaha

"Sorry officer I swear I didnt mean to run that red lightbulb"


----------



## ndbuck09

Thanks KKrueger for laying it out for me...lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Kate will be making another one tomorrow.

If UPS doesn't lose the shipment I will be able to post a few pics by Monday of some actual bow stuff.


----------



## traditional1970

yeah, pics by monday, woohoo


----------



## Kevin Strother1

traditional1970 said:


> yeah, pics by monday, woohoo


I did say IF UPS doesn't lose the shipment, lately they have been "Off my Christmas list" with their service.


----------



## traditional1970

have faith in UPS kevin, I have been waiting to order from Scottie till I see a pic...I want to take one of your bows to Africa next spring


----------



## Kevin Strother1

traditional1970 said:


> have faith in UPS kevin, I have been waiting to order from Scottie till I see a pic...I want to take one of your bows to Africa next spring


It will be just a sneak peak not the whole bow.

I can only post pics of finished parts, some of the other parts won't be available in their finished state yet. They are slowly coming in. Can only cut so many different parts at a time.

When a machine shop sets up they like to run ALL of one part, then set up and run the next, then set up and run the next. Have you looked at a bow and seen how many parts it takes to make a complete bow??? 

I think I had forgotten how many it takes!!! LOL

I have no patience, but they are running as fast as they can.


----------



## Artemiz

I'm curious to see if you stick with the same riser aesthetic as you have in the past. I've notice a side profile on your bows in the past that have a signature "Kevin" look to it that always reminds me of a string instrument like a violin.


----------



## tiner64

Artemiz said:


> I'm curious to see if you stick with the same riser aesthetic as you have in the past. I've notice a side profile on your bows in the past that have a signature "Kevin" look to it that always reminds me of a string instrument like a violin.


I think Kevin has mentioned something on designing his bows with sum nice "curves" added... but more along the curvy lines of... OK ( I have to stop there) 

*** I still see a few curves ahead :wink:


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> You must be looking at the video in a mirror? I'm right handed, at least most times!!!!LOL


What? you told me once you were left handed, or left eye dominate, or something like that. If I remember right you said you had to shoot right handed because you couldn't move your neck to the right far enough to shoot because of all the titanium in your neck.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> What? you told me once you were left handed, or left eye dominate, or something like that. If I remember right you said you had to shoot right handed because you couldn't move your neck to the right far enough to shoot because of all the titanium in your neck.


Good memory V.

I am right handed but left eye dominant, I can't shoot LH because my neck does only turn so far to the right, tried shooting a bow LH and just ended up with severe neck and head pain.

The neck injury is from Kate beating me with a steel pipe!!!! J/K


----------



## COATED

kkrueger said:


> Or try this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hFSPxJ0cxs


Dude...are you wearing eyeliner in the vid's?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

COATED said:


> Dude...are you wearing eyeliner in the vid's?


OK, for the hundredth time I don't wear eyeliner or any other type of ladies makeup.

I have extremely long eyelashes, the ones your wives/girlfriends wish they had, so it just looks dark around my eyes I guess.

One question I do have, why the heck are all you guys paying so much attention to me when my beautiful wife Kate is in the video too???? LOL


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> OK, for the hundredth time I don't wear eyeliner or any other type of ladies makeup.


But you do wear ear rings.:zip:

Did I actually say that or just think it?:mg:


----------



## ex-wolverine

I didnt even notice you were in the car at all...Were you in there? 

When you and Kate come down to Boise bring some samples of those bows, give me a hollar, and I will meet you somewhere for lunch, have to check out the bows you know



Kevin Strother1 said:


> One question I do have, why the heck are all you guys paying so much attention to me when my beautiful wife Kate is in the video too???? LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> OK, for the hundredth time I don't wear eyeliner or any other type of ladies makeup.
> 
> I have extremely long eyelashes, the ones your wives/girlfriends wish they had, so it just looks dark around my eyes I guess.
> 
> One question I do have, why the heck are all you guys paying so much attention to me when my beautiful wife Kate is in the video too???? LOL


You mean you are in the video????? LOL!


----------



## COATED

Kevin Strother1 said:


> OK, for the hundredth time I don't wear eyeliner or any other type of ladies makeup.
> 
> I have extremely long eyelashes, the ones your wives/girlfriends wish they had, so it just looks dark around my eyes I guess.
> 
> One question I do have, why the heck are all you guys paying so much attention to me when my beautiful wife Kate is in the video too???? LOL


Just a question. Nothing wrong w/dude's wearing eyeliner when their on the camera. 

BTW-Cardena's Markets makes WAY better salsa than frontera. Not taking anything from Chef Bayless......a great Chef....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> But you do wear ear rings.:zip:
> 
> Did I actually say that or just think it?:mg:


Yea you said it and typed it too. LOL

Yea I do, it was Kate's idea, I went 45 years without them then a couple years ago she wanted me to get them, so I did. 

I am Kevin, and I'm whipped!!!! 

Whatever she ask me to do, she pretty much gets her way. 

You know the old saying, I'd rather be whipped than be without!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

COATED said:


> Just a question. Nothing wrong w/dude's wearing eyeliner when their on the camera.
> 
> BTW-Cardena's Markets makes WAY better salsa than frontera. Not taking anything from Chef Bayless......a great Chef....


In no way would I wear makeup for anything unless it was for Halloween, just my personal preference!!!!

I have tried most every salsa made, if they have lots of onion chunks I won't eat it, I HATE onions.


----------



## COATED

Kevin Strother1 said:


> In no way would I wear makeup for anything unless it was for Halloween, just my personal preference!!!!
> 
> I have tried most every salsa made, if they have lots of onion chunks I won't eat it, I HATE onions.


You haven't tried Cardena's. If you had you'd ditch that other stuff.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

ex-wolverine said:


> I didnt even notice you were in the car at all...Were you in there?
> 
> When you and Kate come down to Boise bring some samples of those bows, give me a hollar, and I will meet you somewhere for lunch, have to check out the bows you know





DOAGuide said:


> You mean you are in the video????? LOL!


These are my thoughts too. 

Not only is Kate very beautiful, she is a very beautiful person where it counts, she has a heart of gold, she is also my best friend.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

COATED said:


> You haven't tried Cardena's. If you had you'd ditch that other stuff.


Actually think I have tried that one, Kate threw one away a few weeks ago I believe that was by Cardena's. It sucked!


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are my thoughts too.
> 
> Not only is Kate very beautiful, she is a very beautiful person where it counts, she has a heart of gold, she is also my best friend.


I guess if my wife was posting on here I would keep posting that as well.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## COATED

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Actually think I have tried that one, Kate threw one away a few weeks ago I believe that was by Cardena's. It sucked!


They don't sell it outside of their stores. An they for sure don't have any Cardena's Markets in Idaho. Ask your boy Tuskbuster....He'll back me up on it.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea you said it and typed it too. LOL
> 
> Yea I do, it was Kate's idea, I went 45 years without them then a couple years ago she wanted me to get them, so I did.


Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. It was set up so well for some snide comment.:wink:

I can understand if you want to deliver my bow in person now.

BTW, the first time I saw Kate in your videos I immediately thought to myself "I've seen her somewhere before". I never forget a face.

BTW, did you get my check yet?


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> In no way would I wear makeup for anything unless it was for Halloween, just my personal preference!!!!
> 
> I have tried most every salsa made, if they have lots of onion chunks I won't eat it, I HATE onions.


I bet you would if Kate wanted you too. I bet you would eat Butt cheese also. lol

My God Kevin we need more on these bows. This thread is getting out of control.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

I cant believe I just watched all three videos. Not sure who's a bigger dork, K and K or me for watching the videos. LOL JK!

Pretty cool idea, I kept hoping I would get to see a glimpse of a bow in the back seat. 

Do you guys always act like that? hahahaha, makes the day go by Im sure!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> I guess if my wife was posting on here I would keep posting that as well.:wink::thumbs_up


I know how to "grease the skids"!!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> I bet you would if Kate wanted you too. I bet you would eat Butt cheese also. lol
> 
> My God Kevin we need more on these bows. This thread is getting out of control.


You are correct, if Kate asked me to I probably would say NO, then let her persuade me to do so!!! See I have my ways of getting the mule into the field!!!!! LOL



1vabwhntr said:


> I cant believe I just watched all three videos. Not sure who's a bigger dork, K and K or me for watching the videos. LOL JK!
> 
> Pretty cool idea, I kept hoping I would get to see a glimpse of a bow in the back seat.
> 
> Do you guys always act like that? hahahaha, makes the day go by Im sure!


Answer to first question. You are !!!! J/K LOL
The bow was in the back, behind the seat.....yea Kate is always that goofy!!!! LOL


----------



## vhunter

I'm I the only thinking we need more Kate and less of Kevin around here. :smile:


----------



## bowtech dually

Kevin have you had any risers dipped in the various camo patterns to see how they look, if so any chance you could post photos ? I know you said we will not be seeing photos of a whole bow on Monday but will it be more than just a photo of a cam and axel ? Its nice to put a face to the both of you.. the videos were a good idea.. must be something Kate thought up !! J/K

BD


----------



## showmehntr

vhunter said:


> I'm I the only thinking we need more Kate and less of Kevin around here. :smile:


Kevin is one lucky man!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> OK, for the hundredth time I don't wear eyeliner or any other type of ladies makeup.
> 
> I have extremely long eyelashes, the ones your wives/girlfriends wish they had, so it just looks dark around my eyes I guess.
> 
> One question I do have, why the heck are all you guys paying so much attention to me when my beautiful wife Kate is in the video too???? LOL


So how bout Kate-a-flauge camo as an option for the bows. LOL. kinda like that morning wood pattern.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Speaking of camo, has anybody seen the Kings mtn pattern on a bow?


----------



## gkonduris

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know how to "grease the skids"!!!! LOL


:zip::zip::zip:

GDG


----------



## Kevin Strother1

bowtech dually said:


> Kevin have you had any risers dipped in the various camo patterns to see how they look, if so any chance you could post photos ? I know you said we will not be seeing photos of a whole bow on Monday but will it be more than just a photo of a cam and axel ? Its nice to put a face to the both of you.. the videos were a good idea.. must be something Kate thought up !! J/K
> 
> BD


I will have a pic of all patterns on the limbs by Monday.

It was Kate's idea, she is more than just a pretty face!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> I'm I the only thinking we need more Kate and less of Kevin around here. :smile:


Well of course you are!!! LOL


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will have a pic of all patterns on the limbs by Monday.
> 
> It was Kate's idea, she is more than just a pretty face!!!


I really wish that meant ALL PATTERNS but I'm guessing since a particular one (see my sig) isn't out yet that we probably won't have pics of it....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

gkonduris said:


> :zip::zip::zip:
> 
> GDG


I see ole GDG is around. LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TTNuge said:


> I really wish that meant ALL PATTERNS but I'm guessing since a particular one (see my sig) isn't out yet that we probably won't have pics of it....


Will have all but that one in your sig line.


----------



## bowhuntermn

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will have a pic of all patterns on the limbs by Monday.
> 
> It was Kate's idea, she is more than just a pretty face!!!


Nice!!!!


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Will have all but that one in your sig line.


As my 3 year old would say... "I cry now"


----------



## kkrueger

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will have a pic of all patterns on the limbs by Monday.
> 
> It was Kate's idea, she is more than just a pretty face!!!


That is great news! Thanks Kate:wink:


----------



## SC Archer

nice videos kev lol very much looking forward to what you come up with for 2011!


----------



## Christopher67

Kevin Strother1 said:


> OK, for the hundredth time I don't wear eyeliner or any other type of ladies makeup.
> 
> I have extremely long eyelashes, the ones your wives/girlfriends wish they had, so it just looks dark around my eyes I guess.
> 
> One question I do have, why the heck are all you guys paying so much attention to me when my beautiful wife Kate is in the video too???? LOL



Hey Kevin, don't take this wrong, but you look like a muscular Matt McPherson in the video below. :teeth:







No peeing in the sink! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know how to "grease the skids"!!!! LOL


You mean water the crops don't you?


----------



## DOAGuide

Trailhuntin1 said:


> So how bout Kate-a-flauge camo as an option for the bows. LOL. kinda like that morning wood pattern.


Holy Crap!!! I just spit Dr. Pepper all over the screen. Morning wood pattern. I bow to you oh great one!


----------



## north slope

http://www.citizinemag.com/music/0409_spitstix03_fleaA.jpg Ever hear of "Fear" a punk rock band from the eighty? Well I think Kevin looks like Lee Ving the singer. He wear mascara too. The guy third from the left holding his "plow" is Lee. Are you sure your not punk rock Kevin??


----------



## rodney482

Stop flexing you show off...... lol..... Giving new meaning to P-trap>>>>> lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> http://www.citizinemag.com/music/0409_spitstix03_fleaA.jpg Ever hear of "Fear" a punk rock band from the eighty? Well I think Kevin looks like Lee Ving the singer. He wear mascara too. The guy third from the left holding his "plow" is Lee. Are you sure your not punk rock Kevin??


OK, the next person that says I wear eye liner or mascara has to wait until the very last bow of the year to have his shipped!!!! J/K

Never heard of them. But I do like to keep the rust knocked of my Plow!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rodney482 said:


> Stop flexing you show off...... lol..... Giving new meaning to P-trap>>>>> lol


I thought that is why it's called the P-trap!!!


----------



## slim9300

5MilesBack said:


> BTW, the first time I saw Kate in your videos I immediately thought to myself "I've seen her somewhere before". I never forget a face.


I'm the same way with faces and that's exactly what I thought too, but I think she just closely resembles someone famous. I want to say Tori Spelling but that's not who I was thinking about. I just can't recall. 

And if your post was a joke (which seems possible. lol) Mine's serious.


----------



## 5MilesBack

slim9300 said:


> And if your post was a joke (which seems possible. lol) Mine's serious.


No, I'm totally serious. I run into people all the time, sometimes all over the world......and see someone that I know I've seen before. Start talking with them a bit, and we eventually figure out where or when it was.

It just happened the other day in a restaurant. I saw two guys eating dinner and I just knew I had seen one of them before. The waitress seemed to know them, so I asked her who he was. Turns out he was a guy my sister dated in high school 35 years ago. I was 10 the last time I saw him.:mg:

Hey Kevin, we're going to need more background info on Kate here.:wink:


----------



## rodney482

5MilesBack said:


> No, I'm totally serious. I run into people all the time, sometimes all over the world......and see someone that I know I've seen before. Start talking with them a bit, and we eventually figure out where or when it was.
> 
> It just happened the other day in a restaurant. I saw two guys eating dinner and I just knew I had seen one of them before. The waitress seemed to know them, so I asked her who he was. Turns out he was a guy my sister dated in high school 35 years ago. I was 10 the last time I saw him.:mg:
> 
> Hey Kevin, we're going to need more background info on Kate here.:wink:


Maybe you saw her here


----------



## bfoot

Kevin, I love you man. I have peed in the laundry room sink for years at night when everyone is in bed. My wife would have a cow! Glad I am not the only one who realizes that pee goes the same place wherever you put it. You da man.

Bob

PS - oh, I like you bows too.


----------



## kkrueger

rodney482 said:


> Maybe you seen her here


If that really is Kate...I'm buying a Martin:smile:


----------



## 5MilesBack

rodney482 said:


> Maybe you seen her here


Nope, that's not it. Can't even see her face in that pic.


----------



## 2xR

Nope that is her fellas - believe it!!! Why would you do that, she shoots K&K now, so should you!


----------



## kkrueger

2xR said:


> Nope that is her fellas - believe it!!! Why would you do that, she shoots K&K now, so should you!


I already have one on order...just having a little fun with Farmer Kevin.


----------



## Madlaz

Hey Kevin i have a great idea as lovely as your wife is dress her up in a camo outfit and let her show off the K&K bows .


----------



## achiro

Suspicious powder found at Cowboys complex!!!! 
Training at the Dallas Cowboys practice field was delayed nearly two hours this morning after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the ground. Initially the Cowboys thought it was a prank! Training and practice was immediately suspended while police and Homeland Security personnel were called to investigate. After a complete analysis, Dallas and Arlington Police forensic experts determined that the white substance, unfamiliar to most players. Was infact the goaline. Practice will resume this afternoon after Police and Homeland Security decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.


----------



## 5MilesBack

achiro said:


> Training at the Dallas Cowboys practice field was delayed nearly two hours this morning after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the ground. Training and practice was immediately suspended while police and Homeland Security personnel were called to investigate.


The first call should have been to the DEA.:wink:


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> Hey Kevin, don't take this wrong, but you look like a muscular Matt McPherson in the video below. :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No peeing in the sink! :set1_rolf2:




Matt McPherson, that you?
View attachment 933418
:dontknow: :teeth:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Christopher67 said:


> Matt McPherson, that you?
> View attachment 933418
> :dontknow: :teeth:


But Kevin still get more hair! No offense Matt!


----------



## Mys2kal

PoppieWellie said:


> But Kevin still get more hair! No offense Matt!


And Matt's not wearing any makeup. J/K Kevin


----------



## BMG

*my salsa is better than yours*

-half a small onion
-2-4 cloves garlic
-small handful cilantro 
-2-4 jalapenos (chipotles can replace jalapenos)
-juice from half a lime
-salt to taste

1-14oz can of diced tomatoes

Place first six ingredients in a food processor (blender will work, be careful though) run until everything is finely chopped. Add can of tomatoes and blend until desired consistency.


----------



## StrictBaptist

BMG said:


> -half a small onion
> -2-4 cloves garlic
> -small handful cilantro
> -2-4 jalapenos (chipotles can replace jalapenos)
> -juice from half a lime
> -salt to taste
> 
> 1-14oz can of diced tomatoes
> 
> Place first six ingredients in a food processor (blender will work, be careful though) run until everything is finely chopped. Add can of tomatoes and blend until desired consistency.


Might have to try that one Might add a little hot sauce to it I love the HEAT!

Maybe I can get Kate to send me some of that HOT ### Cheese she was talking about in the videos


----------



## Kevin Strother1

StrictBaptist said:


> Might have to try that one Might add a little hot sauce to it I love the HEAT!
> 
> Maybe I can get Kate to send me some of that HOT ### Cheese she was talking about in the videos


Sorry I'm the ONLY one that gets to have her HOT *** cheese!!!! LOL


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Sorry I'm the ONLY one that gets to have her HOT *** cheese!!!! LOL


Only if you can keep that mule plowing straight furrows!


----------



## Christopher67

PoppieWellie said:


> But Kevin still get more hair! No offense Matt!



Yes, yes he does. :teeth:


----------



## 2xR

5MilesBack said:


> The first call should have been to the DEA.:wink:



Why - were Irvin and Deion attending practice today???


----------



## kkrueger

slim9300 said:


> I'm the same way with faces and that's exactly what I thought too, but I think she just closely resembles someone famous. I want to say Tori Spelling but that's not who I was thinking about. I just can't recall.
> 
> And if your post was a joke (which seems possible. lol) Mine's serious.


How about Carrie Prejean or a younger Marla Maples? I was thinking the same thing...thats the best I could come up with.

Kyle


----------



## KateStrother1

Wow, that is me in that add....that was about six years ago! "Kevin D, NO more talking about BUTT CHEESE"! lol


----------



## Oregon HG

Samples shipped out yesterday and UPS tracking says you will have them tomorrow!


----------



## Oregon HG

Your in the Video?


----------



## traditional1970

Oregon HG said:


> Samples shipped out yesterday and UPS tracking says you will have them tomorrow!


So, with Kevin's expertise in uploading pics, we will see pics on moday. lol.
Kevin, get the pics up asap for us, we're very impatient.


----------



## Oregon HG

traditional1970 said:


> So, with Kevin's expertise in uploading pics, we will see pics on moday. lol.
> Kevin, get the pics up asap for us, we're very impatient.


With Kevin's expertise photos won't be up for weeks! With Kates help on the other hand we should be good for Monday! LOL


----------



## android

there is the million dollar question.. what company will kevin have his nose in next year?


----------



## PoppieWellie

android said:


> there is the million dollar question.. what company will kevin have his nose in next year?


Hmmm...Following the footstep of Matt Mcpherson, perhaps buy back SA ? or at least get his name back. 

I remember some people were joking about McPherson too in the 80's. Mathews as a company sure proved those people wrong. 

Just you stay tuned, IMHO we are watching something incredible unfolding here.


----------



## 2xR

android said:


> there is the million dollar question.. what company will kevin have his nose in next year?



Really??? I'll worry 'Bout next year, next year. I'll enjoy the moment we're in anxiously awaiting this plot to continue to unfold...


----------



## antler365

2xR said:


> Really??? I'll worry 'Bout next year, next year. I'll enjoy the moment we're in anxiously awaiting this plot to continue to unfold...


I concur! Smell the roses..... I love the "Human" element that Kate and Kevin have put into their company.. The videos are a wonderful way for us to peak into the real day to day goings on... Keeps it on a level we all can appreciate.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

android said:


> there is the million dollar question.. what company will kevin have his nose in next year?


*Yours! * :icon_1_lol:


----------



## north slope

Seems this thread has gone mad a long time ago, I thought I would share a picture from Idaho this last weekend bird hunting.


----------



## .284

north slope said:


> Seems this thread has gone mad a long time ago, I thought I would share a picture from Idaho this last weekend bird hunting.


How did you find the K&K compound? Could you see either of the bows from where you were?


----------



## realmfg

I am thinking of changing order to 65lb limbs. Question is my arrows. I have cx maxima hunters 250's cut to 27" with 100 grain head. I shoot 28" draw. Cx site says they fit for 63lbs. I did shoot 250 out of 70lb bowtech great will this be under spined for a vengeance? Thanks


----------



## 2xR

north slope said:


> Seems this thread has gone mad a long time ago, I thought I would share a picture from Idaho this last weekend bird hunting.




Kevin, theat field looks to need a good plowing... Better get to it before that billy beats you to it :zip:


----------



## SC Archer

Christopher67 said:


> Matt McPherson, that you?
> View attachment 933418
> :dontknow: :teeth:


hahaha lol!


----------



## Christopher67

NC Archer said:


> hahaha lol!



:teeth:


----------



## Breathn

hey Kev..what type protein bars you like the best..?

I go through a bunch of them..still like a few different kinds....but am willing to try others..

also am anxious to see the pics..and when you and kate decide to retire..there is a new avenue for you to take now..lol Reality TV show..lol


----------



## android

antler365 said:


> I concur! Smell the roses..... I love the "Human" element that Kate and Kevin have put into their company.. The videos are a wonderful way for us to peak into the real day to day goings on... Keeps it on a level we all can appreciate.


yeah i will watch it a little bit, but will certainly be doing so with a different brand of bow in hand. 



Jerry/NJ said:


> *Yours! * :icon_1_lol:


he is going to buy out hoyt or bowtech? (i am sure savage wont let it go for the amount he would be able to do)


----------



## 2xR

android said:


> yeah i will watch it a little bit, but will certainly be doing so with a different brand of bow in hand...



Too bad for you - but better for the rest of us as there will be at least one more for sale...


----------



## 2xR

Breathn said:


> hey Kev..what type protein bars you like the best..?
> 
> I go through a bunch of them..still like a few different kinds....but am willing to try others..
> 
> also am anxious to see the pics..and when you and kate decide to retire..there is a new avenue for you to take now..lol Reality TV show..lol



VPX ZERO IMPACT® Protein Bars - Pumpkin Supreme

http://www.vpxsports.com/muscle-building-supplements/zero-impact-protein-bars

But be warned - Even Kevin chokes on them they are so rich and full of flavor...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> Seems this thread has gone mad a long time ago, I thought I would share a picture from Idaho this last weekend bird hunting.


Hey, the goat is giving you a perfect broadside shot, why are you taking pictures???? LOL


----------



## sagecreek

I thouhgt that was a mountain lion. :noidea:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

android said:


> there is the million dollar question.. what company will kevin have his nose in next year?


Remember what Forrest said, "Stupid is as Stupid does" and that's all I got to say bout your comment!

I see you are on a thread regrading a company you obviously have no intentions of buying a product from making "BASHING" post, look in section 2, paragraph 3, column 4, line 12 of the "new" AT etiquette handbook, you my friend are out of line!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> VPX ZERO IMPACT® Protein Bars - Pumpkin Supreme
> 
> http://www.vpxsports.com/muscle-building-supplements/zero-impact-protein-bars
> 
> But be warned - Even Kevin chokes on them they are so rich and full of flavor...


Thanks for answering Breathn's question, the bars are really good, they are just very dense, they contain NO Soy protein either which in my opinion is a great thing.

VPX makes 4 flavors of the bars, the best thing is they have 30 grams of whey protein blends and only have 6 sugars total and ZERO sugar alcohols.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> you my friend are out of line!


You're out of line.......the mods are out of line.......this whole darn forum is out of line!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

android said:


> yeah i will watch it a little bit, but will certainly be doing so with a different brand of bow in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> he is going to buy out hoyt or bowtech? (i am sure savage wont let it go for the amount he would be able to do)


I think people like you should be banned from posting, at least till your MAN enough to fill out your profile and put your REAL name in your profile. JMHO


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I think people like you should be banned from posting, at least till your MAN enough to fill out your profile and put your REAL name in your profile. JMHO


He comes here bashing and then starts another thread with comments like this in it...



android said:


> I have the choice of parker, hoyt, and a couple carried over bowtech & diamonds (a swat, captain, and a black ice) I must say, i went and shot them at this dealer and they all were the same to me. the only difference was the over all looks of the bows. besides that nome of them shot or felt one little bit different to me than the other. the shot happens so fast that you just cant feel or hear it. there was the maxxis 32 & 35, crx 32 & 35, alphamax 32, carbon element and carbon matrix and matrix plus (these were priced much higher) the whole parker line, and one high country speed force. like i said, no difference to me in feel or shooting at all.


Should give people a pretty good idea about the type of person we are dealing with. I wouldn't bash any of those bows but to say that they all shot exactly the same...... wow.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> You're out of line.......the mods are out of line.......this whole darn forum is out of line!:icon_1_lol:


I'm always out of line!!!!!

Life is like a box of chocolates, so am I, you never know what your gonna get till you open it up. You never know what I'm gonna say till it's already said. 
Sometimes I say things two days before thinking about it, then two days later I go, man, that wasn't the best words to use. But then again my original words are my true feelings so I go with what I already said.

I will make no bad comments on the mods here, being a mod is a very tough situation. I have been a mod on forums before, you can't believe all the bickering behind the scenes on these forums, it's a 40 hour a week job and then some, and there is NO pay.....


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Thanks for answering Breathn's question, the bars are really good, they are just very dense, they contain NO Soy protein either which in my opinion is a great thing.
> 
> VPX makes 4 flavors of the bars, the best thing is they have 30 grams of whey protein blends and only have 6 sugars total and ZERO sugar alcohols.



What are you worried about Soy for Kevin? Your estrogen levels getting outa whack? Could explain the eye-liner :embara::embara::embara::embara:

I'm surprised Kate can


----------



## sliverpicker

Soy gives me heartburn...


----------



## kkrueger

android said:


> yeah i will watch it a little bit, but will certainly be doing so with a different brand of bow in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> he is going to buy out hoyt or bowtech? (i am sure savage wont let it go for the amount he would be able to do)


Android,

Why do you feel the need to post on this thread? Just to post crap about someone? Grow up!

I didn't see Kevin or Kate asking you or anyone else to buy the bows they are making. They posted that they are making a new product. If you want to buy great, if not....thats ok too!

I don't know Kevin or Kate from Adam. So I'm not a fan-boy. This is the first time I've bought something before I've seen/tested/trying it. But I like what Kevin has produced in the past and I believe that Kevin and Kate are living the American dream by starting a new company. It's my money, I'll do what I want with it. No one is asking you to do the same. Let me say that again....NO ONE IS ASKING YOU TO DO THE SAME!!

I'm excited to see the bow that they are producing. Congratulations Kevin and Kate! I wish you all the best with the new company. I hope to spend a lot of money with them in the future.

Kyle


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> What are you worried about Soy for Kevin? Your estrogen levels getting outa whack? Could explain the eye-liner :embara::embara::embara::embara:
> 
> I'm surprised Kate can


I don't wont to grow Bi... ti.. LOL

I am lost on the last statement? I'm surprised Kate can, surprised she can do what??? 

It is still early in Idaho, we are NOT morning people!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

5MilesBack said:


> You're out of line.......the mods are out of line.......this whole darn forum is out of line!:icon_1_lol:


 Well, we can certainly bring about a change, quickly if this thread continues down this track.. we have plenty of infractions in stock. :wink:

I would suggest that the posters on this thread keep the bashing comments to themselves. If you have nothing to actually contribute to this thread other than that, please move on.

Thanks - The Administration


----------



## TTNuge

Please keep the eye liner comments coming people, I'm hoping to move up to the front of the line if this keeps up!


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't wont to grow Bi... ti.. LOL
> 
> I am lost on the last statement? I'm surprised Kate can, surprised she can do what???
> 
> It is still early in Idaho, we are NOT morning people!!!



Sorry. Trying to type on this little phone keyboard is a pain in the arse...

I am surprises Kate can be in the Hummer that long. The alcohol sugar they use in a lot of these protein bars to keep the net carb impact low, give me and most my buddies some serious GI distress. 

I'd say go back to bed but you need to stArt working on posting pics today so that by tomorrow when big brown shows up crom OH, you'll know what you are doing! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Sorry. Trying to type on this little phone keyboard is a pain in the arse...
> 
> I am surprises Kate can be in the Hummer that long. The alcohol sugar they use in a lot of these protein bars to keep the net carb impact low, give me and most my buddies some serious GI distress.
> 
> I'd say go back to bed but you need to stArt working on posting pics today so that by tomorrow when big brown shows up crom OH, you'll know what you are doing! LOL


Great thing about the VPX bars, NO sugar alcohols.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Great thing about the VPX bars, NO sugar alcohols.


Sweeeet!


----------



## nontypical225

i can not wait to see the bows, but i just destroyed my shoulder (Saturday) i had surgery Tuesday (plate, pins and screws) so i can not shoot a bow until January or february. in any case i still would love to see the new designs and try one out. i gave up worrying about the name on the bow all i care about is how it shoots! Kevin and Kate you to are pretty funny!


----------



## 2xR

Holy Crud NT225 - how did you do that?


----------



## Christopher67

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't wont to grow Bi... ti.. LOL




*WAIT!* I thought soy was good for you, now it causes you to grow those?? :dontknow:


----------



## peregrine82

I've been following this thread from the beginning and I don't think the grip on the new K&K's has come up before. Kevin, are the grips going to be very much like the grips you designed for the SR-71 and the others? That configuration fits me perfectly and if I do my job, no torque issues. I never could get used to the Elite grips , there was just something about them that didn't work for me, had to go to after market to make them fit.


----------



## nontypical225

2xR said:


> Holy Crud NT225 - how did you do that?


long story short i rolled a quad as a pretty good clip (about 25 miles an hour) and took the impact on my right shoulder, breaking it into 4-6 pieces (not sure). i also cracked some ribs. the ER wanted to leave it heal on it's own but my shoulder was about 1" shorter and lower then the other so i went to a specialist he said no way it needs fixed so he did it up good.


----------



## kkrueger

nontypical225 said:


> long story short i rolled a quad as a pretty good clip (about 25 miles an hour) and took the impact on my right shoulder, breaking it into 4-6 pieces (not sure). i also cracked some ribs. the ER wanted to leave it heal on it's own but my shoulder was about 1" shorter and lower then the other so i went to a specialist he said no way it needs fixed so he did it up good.


Hope everything goes well for you.

Kyle


----------



## nontypical225

i just want to see some new bows!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

nontypical225 said:


> long story short i rolled a quad as a pretty good clip (about 25 miles an hour) and took the impact on my right shoulder, breaking it into 4-6 pieces (not sure). i also cracked some ribs. the ER wanted to leave it heal on it's own but my shoulder was about 1" shorter and lower then the other so i went to a specialist he said no way it needs fixed so he did it up good.


I bet that tickled.


----------



## 2xR

peregrine82 said:


> I've been following this thread from the beginning and I don't think the grip on the new K&K's has come up before. Kevin, are the grips going to be very much like the grips you designed for the SR-71 and the others? That configuration fits me perfectly and if I do my job, no torque issues. I never could get used to the Elite grips , there was just something about them that didn't work for me, had to go to after market to make them fit.



Kevin said "why fix what ain't broke". So same grip as SA...


----------



## 2xR

Christopher67 said:


> *WAIT!* I thought soy was good for you, now it causes you to grow those?? :dontknow:


Soy isn't bad but too much can cause an increase in your estrogen. Combine that with all the 'roids and - walla - Bi... Ti..


----------



## PoppieWellie

Should we start the 100 hour count down clock for the new bow's picture ? 

Better yet, give us the tracking number from Oregon HydroGraphics, is it ok Mike ?

Better yet, let one of us be the parcel carrier.

Better yet....


----------



## .284

nontypical225 said:


> long story short i rolled a quad as a pretty good clip (about 25 miles an hour) and took the impact on my right shoulder, breaking it into 4-6 pieces (not sure). i also cracked some ribs. the ER wanted to leave it heal on it's own but my shoulder was about 1" shorter and lower then the other so i went to a specialist he said no way it needs fixed so he did it up good.


Smart man. After a motorcycle crash and burn, I opted for the let it heal on your own, being young and foolish. When I finally went to physical therapy, they have brought most of the movement back but I wish I'd done it your way. Do what ever the PTs and Docs tell you.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Soy isn't bad but too much can cause an increase in your estrogen. Combine that with all the 'roids and - walla - Bi... Ti..


Why aren't you sharing the "juice" with your archery friends, what, are you scared they will call you up as a witness in the Clements trial???? LOL

Lots of athletes take roids, who cares, I know they MUST take them to compete, if they don't take them they don't have a chance of making it. JMHO.


----------



## Breathn

2xR said:


> Soy isn't bad but too much can cause an increase in your estrogen. Combine that with all the 'roids and - walla - Bi... Ti..


ha ha...lol


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Why aren't you sharing the "juice" with your archery friends, what, are you scared they will call you up as a witness in the Clements trial???? LOL.


No - actually I am preparing to be an expert witness in the case against Bonds... Clements dug his own grave by not throwing the syringes away!!!




Kevin Strother1 said:


> Lots of athletes take roids, *who cares, I know they MUST take them to compete, if they don't take them they don't have a chance *of making it. JMHO.



Could not agree anymore!!! And we keep buying the tickets, and shirts, and hats and shoes, etc. etc....


----------



## C-fused

Kevin,

Why did Kate not want to show your church in Vid. 3?
Something about not wanting people to know where you live?
I hope that her comment was tongue-in-cheek, Coer D'Alene is a big place. 

Is a Kevin and Kate plus ____ reality show going to happen on cable?


----------



## KateStrother1

north slope said:


> Seems this thread has gone mad a long time ago, I thought I would share a picture from Idaho this last weekend bird hunting.


Cool photo!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> No - actually I am preparing to be an expert witness in the case against Bonds... Clements dug his own grave by not throwing the syringes away!!!
> 
> Oh, I was just joking about the sharing of the roids!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree anymore!!! And we keep buying the tickets, and shirts, and hats and shoes, etc. etc....


As long as the tickets, shirts, hats and shoes have the LSU Tiger logo it's OKAY to purchase!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

C-fused said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Why did Kate not want to show your church in Vid. 3?
> Something about not wanting people to know where you live?
> I hope that her comment was tongue-in-cheek, Coer D'Alene is a big place.
> 
> Is a Kevin and Kate plus ____ reality show going to happen on cable?


We attend Candlelight Fellowship Church in Coeur D'Alene
We live in Post Falls, Idaho

I'm not sure about the reality show thing, we don't have a bunch of kids at home. We do though have a fun time most days.


----------



## KateStrother1

nontypical225 said:


> i can not wait to see the bows, but i just destroyed my shoulder (Saturday) i had surgery Tuesday (plate, pins and screws) so i can not shoot a bow until January or february. in any case i still would love to see the new designs and try one out. i gave up worrying about the name on the bow all i care about is how it shoots! Kevin and Kate you to are pretty funny!


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## nontypical225

KateStrother1 said:


> Hope you feel better soon


 Thanks send me pictures of the new bows and that might help!!!! By the way I love area you live in one of my best friends lives in hayden (we spend a lot of time up there). Are there any good archery shops up there? We have had a hard time finding a shop up there that knows what they are doing. My buddy almost had to send his destroyer down to bowtech to get it worked on. Maybe you and kevin should open one?


----------



## north slope

What is better than a goat in a tree? Two goats in a tree.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

north slope said:


> What is better than a goat in a tree? Two goats in a tree.....


You better be careful, looks like the goat is in a tree stand waiting for some unsuspecting "hunter" to venture by. Then he will jump out on him, spear him with his hooves and butt him in the head at the same time!!!


----------



## sliverpicker

"No - actually I am preparing to be an expert witness in the case against Bonds..."

interesting...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nontypical225 said:


> Thanks send me pictures of the new bows and that might help!!!! By the way I love area you live in one of my best friends lives in hayden (we spend a lot of time up there). Are there any good archery shops up there? We have had a hard time finding a shop up there that knows what they are doing. My buddy almost had to send his destroyer down to bowtech to get it worked on. Maybe you and kevin should open one?


This is a very pretty area, at least in the summer, they are saying the snow is coming next week so I don't know. Suppose to be around 8-10 degrees. Kinda cold for a Louisiana boy!!!!

Kate would have to teach me about bows in order for us to open a shop. I'm not sure I'm a very good student!!!!LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

sliverpicker said:


> "No - actually I am preparing to be an expert witness in the case against Bonds..."
> 
> interesting...


I find that interesting too!!!!

I could care less if he took roids, he still had to hit the stupid ball. 

I think the field is level in regards to all athletes in their respective sport nowdays!!!


----------



## rodney482

C-fused said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Why did Kate not want to show your church in Vid. 3?
> Something about not wanting people to know where you live?
> I hope that her comment was tongue-in-cheek, Coer D'Alene is a big place.
> 
> Is a Kevin and Kate plus _Karbon___ reality show going to happen on cable?



Thats would be a great show... lol


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is a very pretty area, at least in the summer, they are saying the snow is coming next week so I don't know. Suppose to be around 8-10 degrees. Kinda cold for a Louisiana boy!!!!
> 
> Kate would have to teach me about bows in order for us to open a shop. I'm not sure I'm a very good student!!!!LOL


My buddy is from georgia so it is a little different for him, he said he does not miss the chigers (spelling?)


----------



## Karbon

Not funny Rodney...


----------



## rodney482

Karbon said:


> Not funny Rodney...


Oh come on it was a little funny....As I watched the videos I fully expected you to pop up in the back seat....lol


----------



## Karbon

......


----------



## TTNuge

I wonder if Karbon talks to his computer just like Corbin does while watching the videos. 

(sorry)


----------



## C-fused

rodney482 said:


> Thats would be a great show... lol


Good one Rodney. :hail:

Kevin and Kate have kept a great sense of humor during this thread.

Karbon you too. :grouphug:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

nontypical225 said:


> My buddy is from georgia so it is a little different for him, he said he does not miss the chigers (spelling?)


It chiggars, Satans lil demons.


----------



## showmehntr

Hey guys I ordered a Vindicator in 29/80...I normally wouldn't get a 80 pound bow but if it draws as smooth as Kevin says it should be fine, I am really excited!

Question is what arrow/spine should I shoot?

Thanks guys.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

showmehntr said:


> Hey guys I ordered a Vindicator in 29/80...I normally wouldn't get a 80 pound bow but if it draws as smooth as Kevin says it should be fine, I am really excited!
> 
> Question is what arrow/spine should I shoot?
> 
> Thanks guys.


How long are your arrows? How much tip weight?


----------



## showmehntr

100 grain tip and probably 28 or 28.5 length..


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Are you going to shoot it at the full 80lbs? If so then for sure .300" spine deflection.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Highly recommend the Victory Armor Piercing (VAP) arrows with 300 spine, they are slim, aerodynamic, tight tolerance, and contrary to rumors, quite robust, with light GPI.

And it is made in the USA.

free bump


----------



## KateStrother1

TTNuge said:


> I wonder if Karbon talks to his computer just like Corbin does while watching the videos.
> 
> (sorry)


WOW! Korbin made it into the thread. Super crazy, and super cool all at the same time. You guys on here are my super cool archery Buddy's.


----------



## showmehntr

If I shoot 28.5 inch 340 or DG FMJ's with my Vindicator set at 29/80 what kind of speed could I expect? I would be using 100 grain tips.

Also Kevin, is the 80 pound limbs on the Vindicator make for smooth drawing bow? I am just asking for your honest opinion...Thanks


----------



## PoppieWellie

showmehntr said:


> If I shoot 28.5 inch 340 or DG FMJ's with my Vindicator set at 29/80 what kind of speed could I expect? I would be using 100 grain tips.


Funny I had the same arrow shaft calculated for my own bow, your arrow would weigh 422.05gr, about 5.5% above the IBO, so it should be around 8fps just below the IBO.

bump


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Highly recommend the Victory Armor Piercing (VAP) arrows with 300 spine, they are slim, aerodynamic, tight tolerance, and contrary to rumors, quite robust, with light GPI.
> 
> *And it is made in the USA.*


When did Victory move their production to the US? Or are you considering Tijuana part of the US?


----------



## 5MilesBack

showmehntr said:


> If I shoot 28.5 inch 340 or DG FMJ's with my Vindicator set at 29/80 what kind of speed could I expect? I would be using 100 grain tips.


If you're using 100gr tips and the FMJ's or DG FMJ's you're probably going to want to use the brass inserts for extra weight up front to help a little with FOC. At 80lbs you can afford to add a little weight to the arrow.


----------



## DOAGuide

PoppieWellie said:


> Highly recommend the Victory Armor Piercing (VAP) arrows with 300 spine, they are slim, aerodynamic, tight tolerance, and contrary to rumors, quite robust, with light GPI.
> 
> And it is made in the USA.
> 
> free bump


I was wondering about these shafts. Watch the penetration videos by Fromme and they look really good. I am debating picking up a dozen today.


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> When did Victory move their production to the US? Or are you considering Tijuana part of the US?


Sorry, retraction, designed and tested in USA. Although when VAP came out, I was led to believe that the new line would be produced in San Diego, when I already knew the V-force arrows are assembled in Mexico at the time.


----------



## TTNuge

KateStrother1 said:


> WOW! Korbin made it into the thread. Super crazy, and super cool all at the same time. You guys on here are my super cool archery Buddy's.


Shoulda known it was Korbin with a K and not a C. It's all K's around here.


----------



## KateStrother1

TTNuge said:


> Shoulda known it was Corbin with a K and not a C. It's all K's around here.


Most definitely a "K" I was the one that named the little guy.


----------



## bginvestor

:cheer2:We want pics!:cheer2:We want pics!:cheer2:We want pics!:cheer2:We want pics!:cheer2:We want pics!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin, off topic, but did you assemble any of the inspires or were they all assembled in Sandusky?


----------



## DOAGuide

We should all leave Kevin alone today. UPS is delivering what we want to see!!!! Maybe pics will be early.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Well guys I thought I was gonna have to back out of my Vengeance; due to my bow being dry-fired (broken nock didn't notice till boom). However when I e-mailed Kate and Kevin to back out they stepped up to help me fix a bow for a company they no longer associate with. I e-mailed them to ask if I could still get my Vengeance and I haven't heard anything; but either way after having service like this for a company that they are not invested in I will have one. Thanks again guys (Kevin and Kate; before someone points it out yes i know she's a woman) and good luck with your future endeavors. I will be a customer for life after this!!

-Chuck


----------



## 5MilesBack

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Well guys I thought I was gonna have to back out of my Vengeance; due to my bow being dry-fired (broken nock didn't notice till boom).


I'm a little confused. How does dry-firing your bow affect your getting a Vengeance?:dontknow:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

5MilesBack said:


> I'm a little confused. How does dry-firing your bow affect your getting a Vengeance?:dontknow:


Probably was going to sell his current bow to get funds for the vengeance. But now the whole world knows it was dry-fired.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

IrkedCitizen said:


> Probably was going to sell his current bow to get funds for the vengeance. But now the whole world knows it was dry-fired.


Actually no wouldn't do any shady SH** like that but thanks for making me out to be a criminal all the same. I actually needed the monay to get the bow fixed for this season. As I just had surgery; and some other stuff happen money isn't exactly a commodity. Any other part of my personal life that you guys need to be informed of? 

-Chuck


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

All the post was meant to be was a Thank You for Kevin and Kate.

-Chuck


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Actually no wouldn't do any shady SH** like that but thanks for making me out to be a criminal all the same. I actually needed the monay to get the bow fixed for this season. As I just had surgery; and some other stuff happen money isn't exactly a commodity. Any other part of my personal life that you guys need to be informed of?
> 
> -Chuck


You took my message the wrong way.

You were going to sell your bow to get funds for the vengeance.
Dry-fire occurred essentially ruining your bow.
You could no longer sell said bow to get funds for the vengeance.
Now you couldn't afford the vengeance.
Even with Kevin and Kate fixing your bow people still know it was dry-fired. So you probably won't be able to sell it.

That is what I meant.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

IrkedCitizen said:


> You took my message the wrong way.
> 
> You were going to sell your bow to get funds for the vengeance.
> Dry-fire occurred essentially ruining your bow.
> You could no longer sell said bow to get funds for the vengeance.
> Now you couldn't afford the vengeance.
> Even with Kevin and Kate fixing your bow people still know it was dry-fired. So you probably won't be able to sell it.
> 
> That is what I meant.


Oh I see sorry bud; these pain meds have me all jacked up. I'm actually holding onto the *Str*...........other bow as a back-up; i just needed the funds to get it fixed and canceling my K&K order (which I was highly against) was one of the few ways to get a hundred back semi-quick. But with Kevin's help and an un-named dealer she'll be up and shooting in probably less than a week or so. Sorry I was an **hole; like I said these meds have got me loopy.

-Chuck


----------



## IrkedCitizen

No worries man.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

IrkedCitizen said:


> No worries man.


Thanks bud and again very sorry.

-Chuck


----------



## ChaseK

You been drinkin again Sgt.? Lol

I'm in the same boat with you and the money thing...def tryin to get an order in before theyre gone. 





Kevin/Kate- maybe I missed it but what part of the boat is gonna be showed this week?


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Not yet won't drink on the meds; Could have disastorous results. I already have my my pre-order in so all I gotta do is save money now. I should be okay.

-Chuck


----------



## bowtech dually

I think they will be showing the outboard motor and hull !!
They have that everclear down that way huh !! J/K


ChaseK said:


> You been drinkin again Sgt.? Lol
> 
> I'm in the same boat with you and the money thing...def tryin to get an order in before theyre gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin/Kate- maybe I missed it but what part of the boat is gonna be showed this week?


----------



## Oregon HG

I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!

PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


----------



## TTNuge

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


Holy @#[email protected] Mike, I'll definitely put in some good thoughts about your Uncle.


----------



## .284

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


In times of need any place is a good place to ask for help and the group here is a seemingly good bunch. "Uncle Dave" is in my prayers.


----------



## rodney482

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!




Prayers sent


----------



## north slope

Sorry to hear that Mike... Prayers sent, (I pray for Karbon every day)..


----------



## Out West

north slope said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave... Prayers sent, (I pray for Karbon every day)..


I pray for Karbon as well. I pray that he will send me one of his bows when he is tired of it, and ready to move on to the next after a week.:wink:


----------



## fourbarrel

Prayer sent hope all is well.


----------



## Scablands

Positive energy sent to your uncle to heal quickly!


----------



## Karbon

Best wishes to your uncle buddy.

The rest of you goof balls...no need wasting your prayers on me, I'm good, lol.

I may have a DS Evo for sale. Nicebow I just want an all camo...I still just don't like AT...even on the Evo.


----------



## Karbon

Best wishes to your uncle buddy.

The rest of you goof balls...no need wasting your prayers on me, I'm good, lol.

I may have a DS Evo for sale. Nicebow I just want an all camo...I still just don't like AT...even on the Evo.


----------



## Karbon

Best wishes to your uncle buddy.

The rest of you goof balls...no need wasting your prayers on me, I'm good, lol.

I may have a DS Evo for sale. Nicebow I just want an all camo...I still just don't like AT...even on the Evo.


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> Best wishes to your uncle buddy.
> 
> The rest of you goof balls...no need wasting your prayers on me, I'm good, lol.
> 
> I may have a DS Evo for sale. Nicebow I just want an all camo...I still just don't like AT...even on the Evo.


What happened K-man? Did Kevin hit a bump when you were responding so you hit send three times?


----------



## alaz

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


Very sorry to hear that....thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## Mys2kal

Sorry about your uncle Mike. Prayers sent.


----------



## kkrueger

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


Prayers sent


----------



## 2xR

Best wishes and prayers Mike!

K-man, you are hopeless!


----------



## Oregon HG

Latest update:
They did surgery and removed part of his skull to relive the pressure on his brain, he has multiple facial fractures, and a spinal fracture. He is currently still in a coma. Right now it is too early to tell what will happen, they did another MRI this afternoon and the swelling of his brain was still pretty bad, which is normal for the amount of trama he has taken! All we can do is pray for the best!


----------



## DOAGuide

Positive energy for his quick recovery buddy! Karma will take care of those responsible!


----------



## KateStrother1

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


He is in our prayers. This world is becoming more and more wicked everyday. It is truly so sad.


----------



## sightpin

Sorry to hear that Mike. What is his first name? Prayers sent. I believe in the God who answers prayer. "A broken and a contrite heart He will not despise"


----------



## gkonduris

My prayers are with your uncle..........


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Sorry to hear that Mike. What is his first name? Prayers sent. I believe in the God who answers prayer. "A broken and a contrite heart He will not despise"


Dave


----------



## 12 rings only

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is not a proper thread but you can never ask for enough help!
> 
> PLEASE ALL PUT MY UNCLE DAVE IN YOUR PRAYERS!!!!
> He was attacked by 2 guys early this morning, who are now in custody, he was beaten pretty bad outside a club in Kansas and he hit the concrete to the point he is in critical care ICU after surgery to remove part of his skull to re-leave pressure to his brain!


Mike, Prayers are sent and hope all turns out well for your Uncle Dave!


----------



## Jesus

Mucha suerte y que no se pierdan las esperanzas, Mucho valor y fuerza.


----------



## someonescop

Jesus said:


> Mucha suerte y que no se pierdan las esperanzas, Mucho valor y fuerza.


Interpretation 



> Good luck and do not lose hope, much courage and strength.


----------



## *ProLine*

#1- Kate, your gorgeous and hilarious. Sounds like Kevin enjoys every minute with you.

#2- the vids are amazing idea, cool to get in touch with the owners, hopefully we get to see vids as things progress.

#3- we need vids of Kevins workouts!

#4- Kevin, I know I have to talk on phone with you, but dude, your chick is hot... well done, well done sir, LOL!

#5- just Pms you Kevin 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Oregon HG said:


> Latest update:
> They did surgery and removed part of his skull to relive the pressure on his brain, he has multiple facial fractures, and a spinal fracture. He is currently still in a coma. Right now it is too early to tell what will happen, they did another MRI this afternoon and the swelling of his brain was still pretty bad, which is normal for the amount of trama he has taken! All we can do is pray for the best!


Mike,

Sorry to hear about your uncle Dave, Prayers and thoughts sent to you and to his family.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*ProLine* said:


> #1- Kate, your gorgeous and hilarious. Sounds like Kevin enjoys every minute with you.
> 
> #2- the vids are amazing idea, cool to get in touch with the owners, hopefully we get to see vids as things progress.
> 
> #3- we need vids of Kevins workouts!
> 
> #4- Kevin, I know I have to talk on phone with you, but dude, your chick is hot... well done, well done sir, LOL!
> 
> #5- just Pms you Kevin
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


#1- Kate is very beautiful, she is like a barrel of monkeys, I'm the second barrel of Monkeys, I very much enjoy being married to Kate.

#2- The videos were Kate's idea, we will post bow set up and tuning vids on our website when it is functional. 

#3- I do get lots of request or questions about my workouts, most specifically on how I workout to pull heavier draw weights. We will post my workouts, I'm NOT a bodybuilder or power lifter, I just like to work out.

#4- I don't think Kate will like being called a "chick" but YES she is very HOT. At least I know your eye sight is still good so you can read the measuring device OK to verify the harness will be the correct lengths. LOL

#5- I'll check.


----------



## Oregon HG

Thank you to everyone and their wishes and prayers for my Uncle! I am definitly in the anger stage right now! Wanting to go to Kansas so bad and do some damage to those involved! But I know that would not change anything, atleast the 2 guys are in custody and with the Video and witnesses hopefully they get what is coming to them on the legal end of it!


----------



## ChaseK

Prayers sent Mike. 

Sorry *******s better get what they have comin to em!


----------



## *ProLine*

LOL "chick" as in great amazing wonderful funny lady(sucking up now)... LOL

You two are a hoot

Ps, just sent the pm, got distracted.. lol



Kevin Strother1 said:


> #1- Kate is very beautiful, she is like a barrel of monkeys, I'm the second barrel of Monkeys, I very much enjoy being married to Kate.
> 
> #2- The videos were Kate's idea, we will post bow set up and tuning vids on our website when it is functional.
> 
> #3- I do get lots of request or questions about my workouts, most specifically on how I workout to pull heavier draw weights. We will post my workouts, I'm NOT a bodybuilder or power lifter, I just like to work out.
> 
> #4- I don't think Kate will like being called a "chick" but YES she is very HOT. At least I know your eye sight is still good so you can read the measuring device OK to verify the harness will be the correct lengths. LOL
> 
> #5- I'll check.


----------



## *ProLine*

Oregon HG said:


> Thank you to everyone and their wishes and prayers for my Uncle! I am definitly in the anger stage right now! Wanting to go to Kansas so bad and do some damage to those involved! But I know that would not change anything, atleast the 2 guys are in custody and with the Video and witnesses hopefully they get what is coming to them on the legal end of it!


Mike,

Good thoughts sent your way from the entire ProLine family. Just sent out emails for everyone to keep him and your family in their thoughts or prayers.

Joe


----------



## Oregon HG

Its amazing how much you can tell about people from watching a few videos! 

1. Kevin might wear the pants, but Kate tells him which belt to wear!

2. Can definitely tell that you both truly love each other!

You two are so much like my wife and I when we are driving! It is great to see we are not the only crazy ones out there! LOL!


----------



## Oregon HG

*ProLine* said:


> Mike,
> 
> Good thoughts sent your way from the entire ProLine family. Just sent out emails for everyone to keep him and your family in their thoughts or prayers.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! It is not looking good for him at this point! They are saying if he comes thru it he will potentially have limited mental functions....


----------



## tapout155

Oregon HG said:


> Thanks Joe! It is not looking good for him at this point! They are saying if he comes thru it he will potentially have limited mental functions....


Wow, sorry man. It's ridiculous what some people will do. Sorry about your uncle. 
I hope your uncle gets better.


----------



## Oregon HG

tapout155 said:


> Wow, sorry man. It's ridiculous what some people will do. Sorry about your uncle.
> I hope your uncle gets better.


Ya 2 people attackin one guy! Crushed his skull on the concrete as the stomped his head into the curb!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Total punks!!!!

I hope they like their new cell mates!!!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Oregon HG said:


> Ya 2 people attackin one guy! Crushed his skull on the concrete as the stomped his head into the curb!


Any idea on a motive Mike? Either way doesn't matter there is absolutely no reason for their actions just wondering why they'd take it that far...

Sorry to get this thread off track...wait is this a bow thread...lol


----------



## Oregon HG

ChaseK said:


> Any idea on a motive Mike? Either way doesn't matter there is absolutely no reason for their actions just wondering why they'd take it that far...
> 
> Sorry to get this thread off track...wait is this a bow thread...lol


they got in a arguement 2 weeks ago at the same club! Last night they approached him again but the bouncers kicked them out, they waited for him outside.....


----------



## ChaseK

That's insane. Sad to know there's people like that in this world...


Keep us updated. 

Prayers headed up!


----------



## cordini

Prayers sent Mike.......


----------



## bowtech dually

Mike sorry to hear about your uncle, why do things like this happen?
Prayers sent.

BD


----------



## bowtech dually

Kevin what are the benefits of the split limb ? I know many companies are going this route as others remain using 1 piece limbs. Is a properly constructed 1 piece limb such as a Barnsdale as good as a quality split limb design ? Aesthetically I prefer the 1 piece limb (probably just because thats what I'm used to seeing) but am curious why some have switched to split limbs. Also my cousin purchased the Strother SR71 and shoots it very well, however one thing I didn't like about it was how top heavy it seemed with quite a lot of forward roll after the shot. Is this a product of a more recessed riser and when designing a riser do you go for a more neutral balance or is some forward roll designed intentionally into the bow.

BD


----------



## .284

Oregon HG said:


> they got in a arguement 2 weeks ago at the same club! Last night they approached him again but the bouncers kicked them out, they waited for him outside.....


Mike, 
It's really sad that some animals treat others that way. Life is so precious. My thoughts and prayers for uncle Dave and your family. That's why we should look forward to hunting and shooting with a (K&K) Vengeance! Live each day to it's fullest.
A bad(?) day hunting is better than a good day at work!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs

bowtech dually said:


> Kevin what are the benefits of the split limb ? I know many companies are going this route as others remain using 1 piece limbs. Is a properly constructed 1 piece limb such as a Barnsdale as good as a quality split limb design ? Aesthetically I prefer the 1 piece limb (probably just because thats what I'm used to seeing) but am curious why some have switched to split limbs. Also my cousin purchased the Strother SR71 and shoots it very well, however one thing I didn't like about it was how top heavy it seemed with quite a lot of forward roll after the shot. Is this a product of a more recessed riser and when designing a riser do you go for a more neutral balance or is some forward roll designed intentionally into the bow.
> 
> BD


Good questions bowtech dually.... I would think you would strive for a neutral balance (at best) and let the added stabilizer create forward roll, because you are building in "tune-ability" and control to a finished product? I would also think that matching 4 limbs is more prone to error than matching two.

*On a related note, do (can) limbs fatigue / wear over time (at different rates, especially due to being shot a frequently, even with a heavy arrow) to the point where the bow becomes "unpredictable / unbalanced?"*


----------



## traditional1970

Sorry Mike, prayers sent.



Kevin, any pics yet???


----------



## Kevin Strother1

bowtech dually said:


> Kevin what are the benefits of the split limb ? I know many companies are going this route as others remain using 1 piece limbs. Is a properly constructed 1 piece limb such as a Barnsdale as good as a quality split limb design ? Aesthetically I prefer the 1 piece limb (probably just because thats what I'm used to seeing) but am curious why some have switched to split limbs. Also my cousin purchased the Strother SR71 and shoots it very well, however one thing I didn't like about it was how top heavy it seemed with quite a lot of forward roll after the shot. Is this a product of a more recessed riser and when designing a riser do you go for a more neutral balance or is some forward roll designed intentionally into the bow.
> 
> BD


The split limbs have the advantage of being able to flex under the lateral load without splitting down the middle like a solid limb can. The split limb has less mass at the axle end of the limb, less mass equals faster speeds. IMHO, less mass trying to stop moving is also quieter on the shot.

There are NO matched sets of limbs on ANY manufactures bows. meaning it's not just one big piece of material that they cut a set of limbs out of, the material is randomly selected for a set.
Companies match deflections but most have a 2-4# variance in their tolerances. On the split limbs K & K will use, our tolerance is +/- .5 (half a pound) so the limbs are very consistent.

The amount of Reflex in the riser sorta determines how "top heavy" a riser will feel. You could move the top half of the riser back but the design would look jagged and not have smooth flowing lines. There are other factors involved in the distribution on the weight in a riser.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BrokenLimbs said:


> Good questions bowtech dually.... I would think you would strive for a neutral balance (at best) and let the added stabilizer create forward roll, because you are building in "tune-ability" and control to a finished product? I would also think that matching 4 limbs is more prone to error than matching two.
> 
> *On a related note, do (can) limbs fatigue / wear over time (at different rates, especially due to being shot a frequently, even with a heavy arrow) to the point where the bow becomes "unpredictable / unbalanced?"*


Old wooden limbs can fatigue and lose strength, but todays fiberglass limbs don't fatigue. Unless they are delaminating?


----------



## Gobblinthunder

Will there be any dealers in Canada?


----------



## kkrueger

I can't speak for everyone....but I'm really excited that I have my Vengeance on order!!!!

How cool is it that you can ask questions to the designers of the bow and get answers?

Thank you Kevin and Kate! I'm not a Fan-Boy yet:wink:

Kyle


----------



## bowtech dually

Kevin Im thankful as Im sure are many others here to have the luxury of having questions answered by a guy as experienced in bow design as yourself. Sure beats talking to a customer service rep. Thanks for making yourself available.

BD


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kkrueger said:


> I can't speak for everyone....but I'm really excited that I have my Vengeance on order!!!!
> 
> How cool is it that you can ask questions to the designers of the bow and get answers?
> 
> Thank you Kevin and Kate! I'm not a Fan-Boy yet:wink:
> 
> Kyle


 We don't want "fan-boys" (LOL) we want customers that are extremely satisfied with the product and the customer service. That is our goal. We appreciate all of the "fans" of our designs. Just cause I say LSU is the "BEST" team in college football doesn't make me a "Fan-Boy"???/ Well maybe....LOL Before you Auburn and Oregon(what happened to your offense) fans come unglued, I know LSU is NOT the best team this year, only because their offense hasn't lived up to their potential.



bowtech dually said:


> Kevin Im thankful as Im sure are many others here to have the luxury of having questions answered by a guy as experienced in bow design as yourself. Sure beats talking to a customer service rep. Thanks for making yourself available.
> 
> BD


I try to make myself available to answer questions. I know when I am researching a product and call or email the manufacture, I hate when I get to talk to some one who doesn't know ANYTHING about the product. They read word for word, a pre printed "sales" brochure!!! 

I can read, I called because I have other questions. And yes I do tell them that!!! LOL

So I understand the need for info, and the questions you have.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> ... Just cause I say LSU is the "BEST" team in college football doesn't make me a "Fan-Boy"???/ Well maybe....LOL Before you Auburn and Oregon(what happened to your offense) fans come unglued, I *know LSU is NOT the best team this year*, only because their offense hasn't lived up to their potential.



Glad you acknowledge that Kevin - Because Boise State IS the best team this year...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I will be posting pics in the Manufactures section today of at least the camo options.

I won't get to post the pics I wanted to till next week(hopefully), the parts I needed won't be here Tuesday, but will have to be coated. So I'm not sure if I will be able to post pics of more of the bow next week, but will try.

I know it seems to take forever to get things moving along, believe me it seems like we go back wards some days!!!

But things are really starting to come together, there are so many suppliers for parts, coaters of parts, tolerances that have to be met before approval of a part on order to run production parts. 

Kate has been working with the website designers and hopefully it will at least be up but not complete within a week or so. It can't be complete till the pics of the bows are up.

I can say that the camo options were very eye opening, I have my favorites picked out, I had only seen these on a swatch, not bow parts, I'll post them and see if your favorites change. I still like the God's Country early, but my #2 choice is definitely different now.

It seems to be public knowledge that I am a computer whiz, and posting pictures is my forte, so keep in mind it may take me 7 years to post the camo pics!!!!


----------



## kkrueger

Whats your #2 choice?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Glad you acknowledge that Kevin - Because Boise State IS the best team this year...


Not even close, they will have to beat some teams other than the powerhouse teams like Nevada, Idaho, Wyoming, TOLEDO, Utah St, La Tech and such. 

Play a real schedule of SEC and Pac 10 teams, go undefeated and then I will give them credit.


----------



## Karbon

I can't wait for your bows Kev. 

I have my other 2011's in and...well...I can't wait for the Vengeance.


----------



## bginvestor

Thanks for the update...


Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will be posting pics in the Manufactures section today of at least the camo options.
> 
> I won't get to post the pics I wanted to till next week(hopefully), the parts I needed won't be here Tuesday, but will have to be coated. So I'm not sure if I will be able to post pics of more of the bow next week, but will try.
> 
> I know it seems to take forever to get things moving along, believe me it seems like we go back wards some days!!!
> 
> But things are really starting to come together, there are so many suppliers for parts, coaters of parts, tolerances that have to be met before approval of a part on order to run production parts.
> 
> Kate has been working with the website designers and hopefully it will at least be up but not complete within a week or so. It can't be complete till the pics of the bows are up.
> 
> I can say that the camo options were very eye opening, I have my favorites picked out, I had only seen these on a swatch, not bow parts, I'll post them and see if your favorites change. I still like the God's Country early, but my #2 choice is definitely different now.
> 
> It seems to be public knowledge that I am a computer whiz, and posting pictures is my forte, so keep in mind it may take me 7 years to post the camo pics!!!!


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Not even close, they will have to beat some teams other than the powerhouse teams like Nevada, Idaho, Wyoming, TOLEDO, Utah St, La Tech and such.
> 
> Play a real schedule of SEC and Pac 10 teams, go undefeated and then I will give them credit.


So they get no credit for beating Oregon *AND *TCU last year - none, none at all???


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I can't wait for your bows Kev.
> 
> I have my other 2011's in and...well...I can't wait for the Vengeance.


K-Man you're back? How was the huntin'??? So is the Evo up in the classifieds yet - or still under evaluation...


----------



## peregrine82

Gobblinthunder said:


> Will there be any dealers in Canada?


 You don't need a Canadian dealer. I ordered directly with Kate Strother. Here is the e=mail link mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We don't want "fan-boys" (LOL) we want customers that are extremely satisfied with the product and the customer service. That is our goal. We appreciate all of the "fans" of our designs. Just cause I say LSU is the "BEST" team in college football doesn't make me a "Fan-Boy"???/ Well maybe....LOL Before you Auburn and Oregon(what happened to your offense) fans come unglued, I know LSU is NOT the best team this year, only because their offense hasn't lived up to their potential.


Hey now Even with Oregon's offense playing like WSU's we still pulled out the win!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Glad you acknowledge that Kevin - Because Boise State IS the best team this year...


LOL, talk about a fan boy!! Let Boise play a caliber schedule that plays more than 1 ranked team a year before you label them the best!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Not even close, they will have to beat some teams other than the powerhouse teams like Nevada, Idaho, Wyoming, TOLEDO, Utah St, La Tech and such.
> 
> Play a real schedule of SEC and Pac 10 teams, go undefeated and then I will give them credit.



OMG.........how freakin true is that!!!!


----------



## jsmbly

No offense Kevin I like LSU alot but I think Auburn is the #1 team just because of there schedule.A bad sec team can beat a good team in any conference.Auburn will win it all if Cam Newton doesnt want a big payday lol


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will be posting pics in the Manufactures section today of at least the camo options.
> 
> I won't get to post the pics I wanted to till next week(hopefully), the parts I needed won't be here Tuesday, but will have to be coated. So I'm not sure if I will be able to post pics of more of the bow next week, but will try.
> 
> I know it seems to take forever to get things moving along, believe me it seems like we go back wards some days!!!
> 
> But things are really starting to come together, there are so many suppliers for parts, coaters of parts, tolerances that have to be met before approval of a part on order to run production parts.
> 
> Kate has been working with the website designers and hopefully it will at least be up but not complete within a week or so. It can't be complete till the pics of the bows are up.
> 
> I can say that the camo options were very eye opening, I have my favorites picked out, I had only seen these on a swatch, not bow parts, I'll post them and see if your favorites change. I still like the God's Country early, but my #2 choice is definitely different now.
> 
> It seems to be public knowledge that I am a computer whiz, and posting pictures is my forte, so keep in mind it may take me 7 years to post the camo pics!!!!



Great! Way to ruin my day Kevin. I loaded some Ozzy, Queen, Triumph and Iron Maiden on the computer and planned to spend a nice mellow day writing. Now I get to spend the day hovering around the Manufaturing page waiting for pics:mg: Will you start a new thread or post it on the current thread?

On a side note I got my Infinity antelope officially scored. It came in at 86 6/8 making it #3 in Oregon and tied for 8th Pope and Young. Looks like I am getting an invitation to the 50th anniversary convention for recognition. Super excited about that. Killed with a Kevin Strohter design.

David


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> So they get no credit for beating Oregon *AND *TCU last year - none, none at all???


Beating Oregon and TCU last year was a good thing for BSU I will give them that! But TCU was not what they are this year last year and either is Oregon!

I really wish if Boise really wanted the recognition they would have not turned down the invitation to join the PAC!

Not hard to get worked up to play one or 2 good teams a year, when you play quality teams almost EVERY week, Fatigue, injuries and emotions Make or break a team.

Boise has a good program going, they just did not do themself any favors by rejecting the PAC invite in manys eyes its because they are afraid to have to PLAY every week!


----------



## kkrueger

DOAGuide said:


> Great! Way to ruin my day Kevin. I loaded some Ozzy, Queen, Triumph and Iron Maiden on the computer and planned to spend a nice mellow day writing. Now I get to spend the day hovering around the Manufaturing page waiting for pics:mg: Will you start a new thread or post it on the current thread?
> 
> On a side note I got my Infinity antelope officially scored. It came in at 86 6/8 making it #3 in Oregon and tied for 8th Pope and Young. Looks like I am getting an invitation to the 50th anniversary convention for recognition. Super excited about that. Killed with a Kevin Strohter design.
> 
> David


David,

Congrats on the speed goat.

Kyle


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Beating Oregon and TCU last year was a good thing for BSU I will give them that! But TCU was not what they are this year last year and either is Oregon!
> 
> I really wish if Boise really wanted the recognition they would have not turned down the invitation to join the PAC!
> 
> Not hard to get worked up to play one or 2 good teams a year, when you play quality teams almost EVERY week, Fatigue, injuries and emotions Make or break a team.
> 
> Boise has a good program going, they just did not do themself any favors by rejecting the PAC invite in manys eyes its because they are afraid to have to PLAY every week!


I agree with Mike. Joining the PAC would have given BSU credability. I think they have a great program (excluding the field) and good things are coming for them. But, I think #1 is a huge stretch. I got my degree from Oregon State and am a tried and true beaver fan. I have NEVER been a Duck fan. But this year I am hoping they retain the #1 placement. They have earned it! (man that was hard to say)

David


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> So they get no credit for beating Oregon *AND *TCU last year - none, none at all???


Last year has ZERO to do with this year IMHO.

I just think they schedule these no talent teams to have a undefeated season. Play a schedule of 9-10 games of good ranked teams and the others can be the run over games of no contest teams. Week in week out to play against talented teams and win, makes a National Champ.

I agree, I think IF Cam Newton stays eligible, Auburn will win the NC over Oregon 42-31.


----------



## Scottie/PA

2xR said:


> Glad you acknowledge that Kevin - Because Boise State IS the best team this year...


Come on Mike!! Boise is no better than 6-4 in the SEC.:teeth:


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> I agree with Mike. Joining the PAC would have given BSU credability. I think they have a great program (excluding the field) and good things are coming for them. But, I think #1 is a huge stretch. I got my degree from Oregon State and am a tried and true beaver fan. I have NEVER been a Duck fan. But this year I am hoping they retain the #1 placement. They have earned it! (man that was hard to say)
> 
> David


DAVID!!! There is hope for you!!! LOL! Ya Oregon is having a great year, Chip Kelly should be Coach of the year with coming into the program in turmoil, dealing with LG Blount punching out the Boise state A**hole situation! Most teams have a down year with a coach change! 

Oregon State unfortunately showed how much they rode on Rodgers shoulders, when he went down so did their season!


----------



## DOAGuide

kkrueger said:


> David,
> 
> Congrats on the speed goat.
> 
> Kyle


Thanks Kyle. It was a stunning hunt that came down to the last couple hours of the last day. Hunted this particular buck for 5 days straight. His body was so big that his horns looked average with the exception of his diggers. Once I got my hands on him I knew he was something special. I am working on the stories now that will be published in Christensens Hunting Illustrated and Oregon hunter.

Heres another pic of him


----------



## Oregon HG

Scottie/PA said:


> Come on Mike!! Boise is no better than 6-4 in the SEC.:teeth:


I sure hope 2xR's name is Mike also!! LOL!


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> DAVID!!! There is hope for you!!! LOL! Ya Oregon is having a great year, Chip Kelly should be Coach of the year with coming into the program in turmoil, dealing with LG Blount punching out the Boise state A**hole situation! Most teams have a down year with a coach change!
> 
> Oregon State unfortunately showed how much they rode on Rodgers shoulders, when he went down so did their season!



Yeah quizzzz is great but without the threat of James it isn't hard to figure out his game. Hopefully they will both be back next year.


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Last year has ZERO to do with this year IMHO.
> 
> I just think they schedule these no talent teams to have a undefeated season. Play a schedule of 9-10 games of good ranked teams and the others can be the run over games of no contest teams. Week in week out to play against talented teams and win, makes a National Champ.
> 
> I agree, I think IF Cam Newton stays eligible, Auburn will win the NC over Oregon 42-31.


I think your giving Auburn too much credit to be able to beat Oregon by that margin! Auburns pass defense is not that good and has alot of holes! Wait till they get spread out by a quick spread offense and you will see holes in their Defense a semi can drive thru!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> View attachment 934903
> View attachment 934904
> View attachment 934905
> 
> 
> Thanks Kyle. It was a stunning hunt that came down to the last couple hours of the last day. Hunted this particular buck for 5 days straight. His body was so big that his horns looked average with the exception of his diggers. Once I got my hands on him I knew he was something special. I am working on the stories now that will be published in Christensens Hunting Illustrated and Oregon hunter.
> 
> Heres another pic of him


From the number of arrows in your quiver, TIME is not the only thing you were almost out of!!!! LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah quizzzz is great but without the threat of James it isn't hard to figure out his game. Hopefully they will both be back next year.


? I heard James injury was career ending? Is that not true??


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> From the number of arrows in your quiver, TIME is not the only thing you were almost out of!!!! LOL


LOL! I was looking at the one arrow also! LOL Leave it to you to catch it and write about it!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!

DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL


Just got another update from my mom:

Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
Murdering SOBs for what!

Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Oregon HG said:


> I think your giving Auburn too much credit to be able to beat Oregon by that margin! Auburns pass defense is not that good and has alot of holes! Wait till they get spread out by a quick spread offense and you will see holes in their Defense a semi can drive thru!


I think the Auburn front 3-4 will put enough pressure on the Oregon QB to make throwing off his back foot a little inaccurate!

Auburn defense isn't the best, but I think IF they can get by Saban's Alabama team they will win the SEC title game against South Carolina, and we'll see how the rest of it plays out. That is depending upon if Oregon can win out, they didn't look to hot against Cal. 

The Oregon offense must have had water in the diesel that froze, cause they did NOTHING.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> From the number of arrows in your quiver, TIME is not the only thing you were almost out of!!!! LOL


Yeah I only had 2 with broadheads in the quiver that day. The night before I was having trouble figuring out how to change blades on the shuttle T-locks. Didn't think I would need more than 2.


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> ? I heard James injury was career ending? Is that not true??


They were saying yesterday he "should" be back.


----------



## bowtech dually

Will you guys stop the sports talk so he can go post the photos !!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Why stop we all know Kevin will fail at posting the pictures. Kate is going to end up posting them.


----------



## Mys2kal

IrkedCitizen said:


> Why stop we all know Kevin will fail at posting the pictures. Kate is going to end up posting them.


Let's see some pics Kate!!!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> LOL, talk about a fan boy!! Let Boise play a caliber schedule that plays more than 1 ranked team a year before you label them the best!





Oregon HG said:


> Beating Oregon and TCU last year was a good thing for BSU I will give them that! But TCU was not what they are this year last year and either is Oregon!
> 
> I really wish if Boise really wanted the recognition they would have not turned down the invitation to join the PAC!
> 
> Not hard to get worked up to play one or 2 good teams a year, when you play quality teams almost EVERY week, Fatigue, injuries and emotions Make or break a team.
> 
> Boise has a good program going, they just did not do themself any favors by rejecting the PAC invite in manys eyes its because they are afraid to have to PLAY every week!





DOAGuide said:


> I agree with Mike. Joining the PAC would have given BSU credability. I think they have a great program (excluding the field) and good things are coming for them. But, I think #1 is a huge stretch. I got my degree from Oregon State and am a tried and true beaver fan. I have NEVER been a Duck fan. But this year I am hoping they retain the #1 placement. They have earned it! (man that was hard to say)
> 
> David





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Last year has ZERO to do with this year IMHO.
> 
> I just think they schedule these no talent teams to have a undefeated season. Play a schedule of 9-10 games of good ranked teams and the others can be the run over games of no contest teams. Week in week out to play against talented teams and win, makes a National Champ.
> 
> I agree, I think IF Cam Newton stays eligible, Auburn will win the NC over Oregon 42-31.





Scottie/PA said:


> Come on Mike!! Boise is no better than 6-4 in the SEC.:teeth:



Ok - Ok all. I agree, Boise SHOULD HAVE joined the PAC10 if they wanted street credit. In case you couldn't tell yet, I like playing the Devil's advocate. Especially when the top three teams squeak out wins yesterday against some not so stiff competition...

Et to Scottie???


----------



## StrictBaptist

jsmbly said:


> No offense Kevin I like LSU alot but I think Auburn is the #1 team just because of there schedule.A bad sec team can beat a good team in any conference.Auburn will win it all if Cam Newton doesnt want a big payday lol


until South Carolina beats them in the SEC championship!!!! GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!
> 
> DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL
> 
> 
> Just got another update from my mom:
> 
> Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
> Murdering SOBs for what!
> 
> Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....



Thanks for the update Mike... Prayers for your family brother!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Thanks for the update Mike... Prayers for your family brother!


I just wish we had a legal system where they would charge the 2 guys with Pre-Meditated Murder then let me and the rest of my family deal with them...


----------



## 2xR

If the witness(s) can put them at the scene two weeks ago in the altercation, the DA may go after Murder 1... Just try to be the voice of reason for your family that is there Mike - an eye for an eye (no matter how personally satisfying it would be - I agree), can turn pretty ugly for both families.


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> If the witness(s) can put them at the scene two weeks ago in the altercation, the DA may go after Murder 1... Just try to be the voice of reason for your family that is there Mike - an eye for an eye (no matter how personally satisfying it would be - I agree), can turn pretty ugly for both families.


They have witnesses and video. I know I am just angry right now. The legal system will lay down the hammer, I have to have faith....


----------



## .284

Oregon HG said:


> Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!
> 
> DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL
> 
> 
> Just got another update from my mom:
> 
> Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
> Murdering SOBs for what!
> 
> Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....


Mike,
Your last sentence says it all. That is the one thought for those of us that do believe, to hold on to. Irregardless of the unexplainable actions of others, we have to go on with our lives. Yes, and as hard as it is.... Forgive those _____________ (fill the blank with your choice of negative descriptive words) animals. The hard part will be for your parents and his wife. Our prayers and thoughts should now be for them to help them cope with this next phase of life. My best.


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> K-Man you're back? How was the huntin'??? So is the Evo up in the classifieds yet - or still under evaluation...


No...I need to give them both a longer try. 

Hunting sucked. Only saw one deer...but he was a MONSTER. 3 days in freezing rain-snow mix, windy.


----------



## Karbon

Oregon HG said:


> Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!
> 
> DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL
> 
> 
> Just got another update from my mom:
> 
> Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
> Murdering SOBs for what!
> 
> Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....



Sorry to hear that buddy...my best to his friends and family. 

What a shame.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> No...I need to give them both a longer try.
> 
> Hunting sucked. Only saw one deer...but he was a MONSTER. 3 days in freezing rain-snow mix, windy.


That stinks brother -sorry to hear that but it sounds like you saw enough to get you to go back next year???

I am likin' the Evo better than the Pulse for sure. What is a word just shy of Hate - Severely Dislike? - the wall on the Evo, but the Pulse has a vibration (less than last year), to it and is noisier than the Evo, *AND* about 12 fps slower... Probably be on the classifieds here by tomorrow...


----------



## Scablands

So sorry to heat that Mike, my thoughts and condolences to you and his family.............


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> Hunting sucked. Only saw one deer...but he was a MONSTER. 3 days in freezing rain-snow mix, windy.


At least you saw a GOOD one! All we've seen here have been does, fawns and spikes. I'm counting on my new "Vengeance" to bring some BIG ones in.
I guess that's why they call it hunting and not shooting!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

For all you doubter's.......* I* actually just posted the pics in the Manufactures section ALL by myself..... see miracles do happen everyday!!!!! LOL


----------



## 2xR

Crud - now I can't make up my mind. I was sure it was GC Late - but the Kings Mountain Shadow is sweeeeet too!!!

BTW Kevin - never doubted for a minute...





Yeah right - I was betting tomorrow by noon, once Kate got out of her jammies... LOL J/K


----------



## Kevin Strother1

It did take a while to find the software to resize them, they pics aren't the best, kinda fuzzy but better than me describing them to you all.


----------



## kkrueger

Kevin & Kate, what are your top 3?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

My top 3 camo choices are:

1) God's Country Early Season
2) Next Vista
3) God's Country Late Season/Next G1 Micro(Tie)


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> That stinks brother -sorry to hear that but it sounds like you saw enough to get you to go back next year???
> 
> I am likin' the Evo better than the Pulse for sure. What is a word just shy of Hate - Severely Dislike? - the wall on the Evo, but the Pulse has a vibration (less than last year), to it and is noisier than the Evo, *AND* about 12 fps slower... Probably be on the classifieds here by tomorrow...




I only have issue with the Evo wall for the way I pull into it to fire my Shootoff...like BT.

My Pure might be for sale in the am. 318fps with the EVO vs 300fps with the Pure (60#, 27.5 and a 305gr arrow).
The Pure is nice, but more noise, kick, vibration. Sweet draw though.


----------



## bowtech dually

I was a big fan of Gods Country late season however after seeing those samples I have to say I really like Next G1 Micro and the old standby Predator.. More confused now than ever. 

BD


----------



## StrictBaptist

bowtech dually said:


> I was a big fan of Gods Country late season however after seeing those samples I have to say I really like Next G1 Micro and the old standby Predator.. More confused now than ever.
> 
> BD


Agreed...i was set on GC early season, but man that G1 micro looks sweet..


----------



## StrictBaptist

It may just be me as i am viewing this on my little phone. But Do those limbs look a little shorter than say the SR, Infinity and such????? either way I likey!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Oregon HG said:


> Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!
> 
> DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL
> 
> 
> Just got another update from my mom:
> 
> Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
> Murdering SOBs for what!
> 
> Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....


Oh man that is so horrible!! I am so sorry Mike! Prayers for the family! I'd like to take some HF acid and let a drop every 10 mins drip on those bums heads! If anyone knows anything about HF, it doesnt dilute like sulfuric so it just keeps on eating and is very painful!


----------



## Dylanl

I like the look of the g1 micro quite a bit. If I ordered I was thinking black but now would really have to think about G1 micro.

Karbon, Hows the pure compare to the sr71? Different bows for sure but just looking for a little comparison. Ive been trying to find a dealer around me with one but havent had any success.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Oregon HG said:


> Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!
> 
> DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL
> 
> 
> Just got another update from my mom:
> 
> Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
> Murdering SOBs for what!
> 
> Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....


Mike... I am very sorry to hear the news... It sucks what this crummy world has become to nowadays...Cant go anywhere without worrying about stupid stuff. I hope these guys get what is coming to them..

Will be praying for you and all the family..


----------



## kkrueger

Mike, we are praying for you and your family.

Kyle


----------



## StrictBaptist

.284 said:


> At least you saw a GOOD one! All we've seen here have been does, fawns and spikes. I'm counting on my new "Vengeance" to bring some BIG ones in.
> I guess that's why they call it hunting and not shooting!


Tell me bout it...i sit in a stand yesterday morning, 25 degrees, freezing my butt off..Seen two does.... I love being outdoors though


----------



## Gobblinthunder

Thanx brother!!


----------



## cordini

Predator Vengeance.....Drove out to the Badlands on Thursday morning.....Saw one Muley doe on private land. Hmmmmm....


----------



## sliverpicker

Very sorry your Uncle, Mike...

You guy's that are getting Predator (ick) Tuskbuster still has a few Tight Spot quivers in Predator left. I think mike dipped them. Hit him up if you need one.

Mike do you have the Kings film?


----------



## Oregon HG

sliverpicker said:


> Very sorry your Uncle, Mike...
> 
> You guy's that are getting Predator (ick) Tuskbuster still has a few Tight Spot quivers in Predator left. I think mike dipped them. Hit him up if you need one.
> 
> Mike do you have the Kings film?


Yes I do!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Very sorry to hear about our uncle Mike.
Maybe those SOB's will get a little payback while in prison.


----------



## NY-ARCHER

Mike, my prayers go out to your Uncle and Family.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Oregon HG said:


> Yes I do!


Mike, caqn you post a pic of oa riser or somthing bigger dipped in kings???


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> Here is a update on my uncle dave from someone who lives by him who had more of the story!
> 
> DAVE THOMPSON, OUR GOOD FACEBOOK FRIEND IS LAYING IN A COMA AFTER TwO THUGS LAID IN WAIT, AND BEAT HIM INTO A COMA, DAVE IS A GOOD MAN, Vietnam war heroe, who loves to give to others. WHY? did this happen, Because they did not like his pirates costume he was wearing at the halloween party. PLEASE HELP, PRAY FOR DAVE AND HIS WIFE TERESA AND PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS OF WHAT OUR HUMAN? RACE HAS BECOME. MAY GOD FORGIVE US ALL.
> 
> 
> Just got another update from my mom:
> 
> Roxanne Cole Dave is dying had a brainstem hemorrhage. He is a DNR.
> Murdering SOBs for what!
> 
> Thank you for all who said your prayers, but I guess he is wanted some place else....


Your uncle was on my heart today while at church. May the Lord's will be accomplished in your uncle's life, and all of your family.


----------



## nontypical225

Mike so sorry to hear about your uncle!! I hope justice is served!


----------



## mtelknut

nontypical225 said:


> Mike so sorry to hear about your uncle!! I hope justice is served!


Prayers sent Mike,, some people's cruelty amaze me at times.


----------



## traditional1970

Kevin Strother1 said:


> For all you doubter's.......* I* actually just posted the pics in the Manufactures section ALL by myself..... see miracles do happen everyday!!!!! LOL


I was just there, where's the pics?


----------



## TTNuge

traditional1970 said:


> I was just there, where's the pics?


Camo sample pics here....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1354937

No full bow pics yet if that's what you were looking for.


----------



## Karbon

I like black and camo...do I get on of each now that the Pure is up for sale???


----------



## cordini

Karbon said:


> I like black and camo...do I get on of each now that the Pure is up for sale???


I know this isn't a rhetorical question........:set1_thinking:


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I like black and camo...do I get on of each now that the Pure is up for sale???


At least one of each - LOL


----------



## Karbon

Maybe...


----------



## kkrueger

Karbon said:


> I like black and camo...do I get on of each now that the Pure is up for sale???


You sure do


----------



## Karbon

...maybe


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon

This may be late, but sorry for the loss of your pup! That is a tough one. I have an old guy that is getting close and I am dreading the day.

David


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> Karbon
> 
> This may be late, but sorry for the loss of your pup! That is a tough one. I have an old guy that is getting close and I am dreading the day.
> 
> David


Thanks man...he was my *best* bud and died in his sleep next to me. Just 8 years old though...no issues to speak of. Never knew it until he didn't come down with me for my oat meal when our other dog did. HE NEVER MISSED a meal.


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Karbon
> 
> This may be late, but sorry for the loss of your pup! That is a tough one. I have an old guy that is getting close and I am dreading the day.
> 
> David


Sorry Buddy....I didn't even know! I don't have a pup of my own.....Yet. This is a pic of my buddy's Airedale, Shamus McNaughty....He & I are good buds.








Just had to change my avatar as well.....Shamus likes dark beer!


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> Thanks man...he was my *best* bud and died in his sleep next to me. Just 8 years old though...no issues to speak of. Never knew it until he didn't come down with me for my oat meal when our other dog did. HE NEVER MISSED a meal.


So sorry K-man. A good friend is hard to come by. Best to you.


----------



## peregrine82

Karbon said:


> ...maybe


Sorry to hear about your best bud, had to have my old girl put down a couple of weeks ago. Just like losing a family member.


----------



## Karbon

peregrine82 said:


> Sorry to hear about your best bud, had to have my old girl put down a couple of weeks ago. Just like losing a family member.


That it is. Sorry back BB.


----------



## Scablands

Karbon said:


> Thanks man...he was my *best* bud and died in his sleep next to me. Just 8 years old though...no issues to speak of. Never knew it until he didn't come down with me for my oat meal when our other dog did. HE NEVER MISSED a meal.


Sorry to hear about your dog. The dog in my avatar was my best bud also and I still miss him every day.........


----------



## Karbon

Thanks...he was the best.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Karbon said:


> Thanks...he was the best.
> View attachment 935707


Good looking dog there Karbon.

Sorry about your loss bro. They are just like another member of the family and it sucks to lose them for sure.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Karbon I'm so sorry to hear about your loss brother. I know I'm as close to my labs as I am with my own kids.


----------



## Grand River Zip

Grand River Zip is my dog's name... Lab going on 9 this month. Sorry Karbon....


----------



## 2xR

Steve - sorry brother. Can't say anything that will make it better.


----------



## north slope

Sorry for your loss, the only way to get through this is to get a puppy.:smile:
http://smythirishsetters.com/
http://www.kenobiirishsetters.com/


----------



## Karbon




----------



## waterfowler24

Sorry to hear about Karbon bro, our house was broken into a few years back and our 4 yr old Irish setter was killed by the thieves. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## three5x5s

Sorry for your loss K. Nothing I can say that would help.


----------



## bginvestor

Reading threads about family members / family dogs passing away or getting severely hurt is just depressing.


----------



## Karbon

I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY VENGEANCE!!!

Maybe two now!


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY VENGEANCE!!!
> 
> Maybe two now!


At least two. You deserve it brother.


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> I CANNOT WAIT FOR MY VENGEANCE!!!
> 
> Maybe two now!


Why maybe two now?
Sorry about Karbon!


----------



## Karbon

Mys2kal said:


> Why maybe two now?
> Sorry about Karbon!


Thanks guys.

two because I'm not melting into one with the Pure.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Karbon,

So sorry about your pup.

free bump


----------



## Rattler

Nice camo selections. But not as nice as mine will be. I got something all special picked out!


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> two because I'm not melting into one with the Pure.



I did not become one with the Pulse either K-man... Me and the Evo are making nice for now though - although maybe its just a Jedi mind trick until my vengeance shows up from Superman...


----------



## Bowbuster123

Karbon said:


>


Sorry for your loss Steve.
The big yellow guy in my Avitar was Zeke. Lost him just over 3 years ago.
Still miss him.
Bill


----------



## brokenlittleman

Sorry for your loss Karbon.

I have two and I dread the day. Only comfort I have is knowing that I give them the best life I can because they sure make mine better.


----------



## kkrueger

Sorry for your loss Karbon


----------



## antler365

I'm sorry steve... I know there is no comfort but at least it was not a prolonged process.. Watching them suffer is the worst..


----------



## sliverpicker

Rattler said:


> Nice camo selections. But not as nice as mine will be. I got something all special picked out!


You should do snake skin. I dig the pattern...You kill anything?...


----------



## cordini

There's a really nice Green SnakeSkin film on the NWT site.....I think Mike may have a link on his site as well....Or check out SnakeSkin Illusions site....

I think my GTO is going to go Bye-bye to make room for the Vengeance.......Possibly the SR as well.


----------



## andy7yo

This was all the way back on page 3.................Can't have that.epsi:


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Karbon said:


> Thanks...he was the best.
> View attachment 935707


beautiful dog


----------



## DOAGuide

Hey Kevin (Or Kate), how are the other parts coming along? We are all dying to hear or see more. Any word on the website?


----------



## Grand River Zip

Who is making the grips?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Hey Kevin (Or Kate), how are the other parts coming along? We are all dying to hear or see more. Any word on the website?


Cams and mods were to arrive today, but they missed the Fed Ex truck yesterday so they will be here tomorrow. Pockets and risers are being machined in that order. 

Limb deflections are determined and are in process.

Axles, clevis pulleys, bezels, and all small parts are being made.

Mold for pivots and pads will be finished this week.

String dampener/speed enhancer is being ran and testing is on for the first part out of the mold.

Limb dampener mold is being made late this week or early next week.

String/cable colors are chosen.

Logo screen is on the way, riser emblem should be here this week or next, riser emblem for each model is 7-10 days out.

There are so many things that have to come together all at once for pictures and production.

Kate is dealing with the website and the company designing it, I know they are getting close to having it finished except for pictures and videos.

We are making progress.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams and mods were to arrive today, but they missed the Fed Ex truck yesterday so they will be here tomorrow. Pockets and risers are being machined in that order.
> 
> Limb deflections are determined and are in process.
> 
> Axles, clevis pulleys, bezels, and all small parts are being made.
> 
> Mold for pivots and pads will be finished this week.
> 
> String dampener/speed enhancer is being ran and testing is on for the first part out of the mold.
> 
> Limb dampener mold is being made late this week or early next week.
> 
> String/cable colors are chosen.
> 
> Logo screen is on the way, riser emblem should be here this week or next, riser emblem for each model is 7-10 days out.
> 
> There are so many things that have to come together all at once for pictures and production.
> 
> Kate is dealing with the website and the company designing it, I know they are getting close to having it finished except for pictures and videos.
> 
> We are making progress.


Cool.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

While we are waiting I continue to just mess around with the bows, setting up different draw weights, DL and shoot varying weight arrows. I have a good many people ask what a Vindicator would shoot @ 60#.

So I set one up with the following specs:

60#/30" draw

322 grain = 334 fps
356 grain = 319 fps
395 grain = 306 fps
421 grain = 297 fps
463 grain = 285 fps

For every inch of draw length you are different add or deduct 10 fps per inch off the speeds. 

For every pound of draw weight +/- from the stated draw weight of 60# you shoot add/deduct 2 fps off the speeds.


----------



## 2xR

"Limb dampener mold"??? So no limb savers or bow jax Kevin? Pat Pending design by KS???


----------



## Longbow42

Will the limb pockets be camo as well or black if you have an all camo bow? Thanks.


----------



## Karbon

Dang...that's still 294 at my stubby draw!


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> While we are waiting I continue to just mess around with the bows, setting up different draw weights, DL and shoot varying weight arrows. I have a good many people ask what a Vindicator would shoot @ 60#.
> 
> So I set one up with the following specs:
> 
> 60#/30" draw
> 
> 322 grain = 334 fps
> 356 grain = 319 fps
> 395 grain = 306 fps
> 421 grain = 297 fps
> 463 grain = 285 fps
> 
> For every inch of draw length you are different add or deduct 10 fps per inch off the speeds.
> 
> For every pound of draw weight +/- from the stated draw weight of 60# you shoot add/deduct 2 fps off the speeds.


 Nice, with a 32.5" DL and a 490 grain arrow should be well over 300 fps. I hope that will kill a deer.:teeth:


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Dang...that's still 294 at my stubby draw!


Wouldn't it be 299 at 27.5" draw???


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> While we are waiting I continue to just mess around with the bows, setting up different draw weights, DL and shoot varying weight arrows. I have a good many people ask what a Vindicator would shoot @ 60#.
> 
> So I set one up with the following specs:
> 
> 60#/30" draw
> 
> 322 grain = 334 fps
> 356 grain = 319 fps
> 395 grain = 306 fps
> 421 grain = 297 fps
> 463 grain = 285 fps
> 
> For every inch of draw length you are different add or deduct 10 fps per inch off the speeds.
> 
> For every pound of draw weight +/- from the stated draw weight of 60# you shoot add/deduct 2 fps off the speeds.


Are these speed mods or smooth mods?


----------



## masterchef

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams and mods were to arrive today, but they missed the Fed Ex truck yesterday so they will be here tomorrow. Pockets and risers are being machined in that order.
> 
> Limb deflections are determined and are in process.
> 
> Axles, clevis pulleys, bezels, and all small parts are being made.
> 
> Mold for pivots and pads will be finished this week.
> 
> String dampener/speed enhancer is being ran and testing is on for the first part out of the mold.
> 
> Limb dampener mold is being made late this week or early next week.
> 
> String/cable colors are chosen.
> 
> Logo screen is on the way, riser emblem should be here this week or next, riser emblem for each model is 7-10 days out.
> 
> There are so many things that have to come together all at once for pictures and production.
> 
> Kate is dealing with the website and the company designing it, I know they are getting close to having it finished except for pictures and videos.
> 
> We are making progress.


are they making all 1500 of these individual parts now or just samples?


----------



## waterfowler24

Dang thats faster than my Mathews LX at 70lbs by 3fps.


----------



## Rattler

sliverpicker said:


> You should do snake skin. I dig the pattern...You kill anything?...


Meat doe. Jerkey and sausage coming up!


----------



## houndhamrick

Kevin Strother1 said:


> While we are waiting I continue to just mess around with the bows, setting up different draw weights, DL and shoot varying weight arrows. I have a good many people ask what a Vindicator would shoot @ 60#.
> 
> So I set one up with the following specs:
> 
> 60#/30" draw
> 
> 322 grain = 334 fps
> 356 grain = 319 fps
> 395 grain = 306 fps
> 421 grain = 297 fps
> 463 grain = 285 fps
> 
> For every inch of draw length you are different add or deduct 10 fps per inch off the speeds.
> 
> For every pound of draw weight +/- from the stated draw weight of 60# you shoot add/deduct 2 fps off the speeds.


Specs are sweet. So at 32"Dl/65#DW W/421G arrow we are looking at 327 FPS with over 7" brace height. Good God, that makes one Mean Hunting Rig. Have to check calculations on KE, but sure should be close, if not over 100# KE. Amazing to say the least.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I don't know why there is so much hype on KE. Momentum is much more important.

Those specs have me excited though.


----------



## houndhamrick

houndhamrick said:


> Specs are sweet. So at 32"Dl/65#DW W/421G arrow we are looking at 327 FPS with over 7" brace height. Good God, that makes one Mean Hunting Rig. Have to check calculations on KE, but sure should be close, if not over 100# KE. Amazing to say the least.


Thats 101.3# of KE, thats more then enough for anything that im Huntin'... My order will be changed to a 65#DW for sure


----------



## houndhamrick

IrkedCitizen said:


> I don't know why there is so much hype on KE. Momentum is much more important.
> 
> Those specs have me excited though.


I would think Momentum is a key factor in KE, or is there a difference?


----------



## bginvestor

Excellent status..



Kevin Strother1 said:


> Cams and mods were to arrive today, but they missed the Fed Ex truck yesterday so they will be here tomorrow. Pockets and risers are being machined in that order.
> 
> Limb deflections are determined and are in process.
> 
> Axles, clevis pulleys, bezels, and all small parts are being made.
> 
> Mold for pivots and pads will be finished this week.
> 
> String dampener/speed enhancer is being ran and testing is on for the first part out of the mold.
> 
> Limb dampener mold is being made late this week or early next week.
> 
> String/cable colors are chosen.
> 
> Logo screen is on the way, riser emblem should be here this week or next, riser emblem for each model is 7-10 days out.
> 
> There are so many things that have to come together all at once for pictures and production.
> 
> Kate is dealing with the website and the company designing it, I know they are getting close to having it finished except for pictures and videos.
> 
> We are making progress.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> "Limb dampener mold"??? So no limb savers or bow jax Kevin? Pat Pending design by KS???


I have the advantage of living 15 miles from Stu and Becky, the owners of BowJax, Stu is very helpful on making molds and we have some ideas for noise and vibration reduction, so there will be a few items he makes for the new bows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> Will the limb pockets be camo as well or black if you have an all camo bow? Thanks.


Black, the tolerance on the camo dipping is not tight enough to allow the pockets to be camo dipped, I can control the tolerance on the pocket to closer with the coating process than the camo dipping process. 

I have one variable in having the limbs camo dipped. So I don't want to double that variable with dipping the pockets.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have the advantage of living 15 miles from Stu and Becky, the owners of BowJax, Stu is very helpful on making molds and we have some ideas for noise and vibration reduction, so there will be a few items he makes for the new bows.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> Are these speed mods or smooth mods?


Smooth mods



masterchef said:


> are they making all 1500 of these individual parts now or just samples?


Some parts they are cutting all 1500 bows worth, some parts less than 1500 bows worth. It takes a lot more time to make 1500 risers than 1500 axles, clevis pulleys, limbs etc....


----------



## 2xR

kevin strother1 said:


> i have the advantage of living 15 miles from stu and becky, the owners of bowjax, stu is very helpful on making molds and we have some ideas for noise and vibration reduction, so there will be a few items he makes for the new bows.


outsatnding!!!


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Sounding better all the time. I cant wait til January


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> While we are waiting I continue to just mess around with the bows, setting up different draw weights, DL and shoot varying weight arrows. I have a good many people ask what a Vindicator would shoot @ 60#.
> 
> So I set one up with the following specs:
> 
> 60#/30" draw
> 
> 322 grain = 334 fps
> 356 grain = 319 fps
> 395 grain = 306 fps
> 421 grain = 297 fps
> 463 grain = 285 fps
> 
> For every inch of draw length you are different add or deduct 10 fps per inch off the speeds.
> 
> For every pound of draw weight +/- from the stated draw weight of 60# you shoot add/deduct 2 fps off the speeds.


Impressive numbers for sure.


----------



## three5x5s

Karbon, 334 minus (2&1/2 inch of DL) 25 fps would be 309. Right??
299 for my 26.5dl Right??


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have one variable in having the limbs camo dipped. So I don't want to double that variable with dipping the pockets.


I'll take one for the team, you can put black limbs on mine if you want!:dancing:


----------



## realmfg

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have the advantage of living 15 miles from Stu and Becky, the owners of BowJax, Stu is very helpful on making molds and we have some ideas for noise and vibration reduction, so there will be a few items he makes for the new bows.


Keeps getting better and better...


----------



## brokenlittleman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Smooth mods
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts they are cutting all 1500 bows worth, some parts less than 1500 bows worth. It takes a lot more time to make 1500 risers than 1500 axles, clevis pulleys, limbs etc....


Wow. I am dying to know what this bow is going to do with the speed mods.


----------



## .284

WHY ISN'T IT JANUARY YET?!?!?
This is worse than waiting for Christmas at 5 years old!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have the advantage of living 15 miles from Stu and Becky, the owners of BowJax, Stu is very helpful on making molds and we have some ideas for noise and vibration reduction, so there will be a few items he makes for the new bows.


Wow, custom dampener, that is cool!


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Dang!! Those numbers were without speed mods!?!?!?!


----------



## Mys2kal

Whats the difference in the draw and feel of smooth vs speed mods?


----------



## cordini

I know I didn't feel much difference between a speed & smooth when I had my Allegiance.....I just ordered both to have them.


----------



## Dylanl

Somewhere earlier in this thread a few of the dealers were listed. I'm pretty sure it was also said that the dealers would have demo bows. So my question is when will they get their demo bows?


----------



## DOAGuide

Dylanl said:


> Somewhere earlier in this thread a few of the dealers were listed. I'm pretty sure it was also said that the dealers would have demo bows. So my question is when will they get their demo bows?


If I were a betting man I would put money on January.


----------



## Dylanl

Thats what I was thinking to but figured I would see what other people were thinking or if there was an answer to it that I missed.


----------



## realmfg

Kevin seems you always use smooth mods and they are smoking fast. How do speed mods feel and will they need retuned?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

houndhamrick said:


> I would think Momentum is a key factor in KE, or is there a difference?


Give this a read.

http://archeryreport.com/2009/11/arrow-kinetic-energy-momentum-archer/


----------



## KateStrother1

*So sorry!*



Karbon said:


> That it is. Sorry back BB.


I am so sorry to read you lost your dog. I know how they can become party of a family.:sad: xoxox (both of you~ Karbon and BB )


----------



## sliverpicker

I don't recall anything about demo bows at dealers...


----------



## slim9300

That's nuts! I'm looking at 290 fps with a loaded string and a 478 grain arrow at 60/31" (and speed mods). Now if this bow can come through on the promise of a great valley it's going to be a feat of engineering. 

And the BowJax deal is outstanding! I'm getting pumped for January.


----------



## slim9300

IrkedCitizen said:


> Give this a read.
> 
> http://archeryreport.com/2009/11/arrow-kinetic-energy-momentum-archer/


Good read. After reading a few other articles awhile back (one of the best being in EBJ) I have come to realize that momentum is king when it comes to penetration on game. KE is nothing other then a metric we are all familiar with that makes us feel good. (I know what it says in my sig. lol) If I could shoot a 600 grain arrow 285 fps, I would go heavier! (@ 60 lbs of DW)


----------



## Kevin Strother1

brokenlittleman said:


> Wow. I am dying to know what this bow is going to do with the speed mods.


About 5 fps faster.



Mys2kal said:


> Whats the difference in the draw and feel of smooth vs speed mods?


The speed mod just holds peak a couple inches more than the smooth mod, speed mod is still smoother than my 2010 designs. The bows DO NOT need to be re-tuned going from a smooth to speed mod or vice versa.



Dylanl said:


> Somewhere earlier in this thread a few of the dealers were listed. I'm pretty sure it was also said that the dealers would have demo bows. So my question is when will they get their demo bows?


Yes, all dealers will have Demo bows for their shop.

I am trying my best to have some demo's in their shops by Christmas.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

1vabwhntr said:


> Sounding better all the time. I cant wait til January


I have a motive for making these bows so much better than the 2010 line up. 

I hate getting screwed over by people. 

Yes, I do hold a grudge for a long time!!!! 

Even though that is not the Christian thing to do!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a motive for making these bows so much better than the 2010 line up.
> 
> I hate getting screwed over by people.
> 
> Yes, I do hold a grudge for a long time!!!!
> 
> Even though that is not the Christian thing to do!!


It's not about a grudge...it's proving what your worth!!!!!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

It is about a grudge. Had they not screwed him over these would be their 2011 bows. Sucks for them.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

slim9300 said:


> Good read. After reading a few other articles awhile back (one of the best being in EBJ) I have come to realize that momentum is king when it comes to penetration on game. KE is nothing other then a metric we are all familiar with that makes us feel good. (I know what it says in my sig. lol) If I could shoot a 600 grain arrow 285 fps, I would go heavier! (@ 60 lbs of DW)


For sure. I was already shooting arrows that were 505gr. The arrows I have now are roughly 440gr but I am trying to figure out how I want to make them heavier without having insane FOC. Weight tubes I suppose.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> It's not about a grudge...it's proving what your worth!!!!!!!


No it's a grudge, about 86K grudge!!!


----------



## slim9300

IrkedCitizen said:


> For sure. I was already shooting arrows that were 505gr. The arrows I have now are roughly 440gr but I am trying to figure out how I want to make them heavier without having insane FOC. Weight tubes I suppose.


Go with a Firenock or similar and it's nearly impossible to have "insane" FOC. Plus, actually seeing your arrow fly is one of the best things you can ask for. With 150 grains plus the insert weight up front, and a Firenock or 27 grain practice weighted nock in the rear, I'm only making about 12% FOC. I feel like this is a good place to be for a hunting arrow. 15% would be even better.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, all dealers will have Demo bows for their shop.
> 
> I am trying my best to have some demo's in their shops by Christmas.


Can I be the Canadian Dealer???? Please.. Please.... Pretty Please with Protein Bars on top


----------



## IrkedCitizen

slim9300 said:


> Go with a Firenock or similar and it's nearly impossible to have "insane" FOC. Plus, actually seeing your arrow fly is one of the best things you can ask for. With 150 grains plus the insert weight up front, and a Firenock or 27 grain practice weighted nock in the rear, I'm only making about 12% FOC. I feel like this is a good place to be for a hunting arrow. 15% would be even better.



No illuminated nocks in Colorado. With 125gr tip, 26gr insert, 3 vanetec 2.0" vanes, and Bohning A nock I have close to 17% FOC with these arrows. They weigh 440gr roughly. They are also 30.5" long from nock groove to insert.


----------



## slim9300

IrkedCitizen said:


> No illuminated nocks in Colorado. With 125gr tip, 26gr insert, 3 vanetec 2.0" vanes, and Bohning A nock I have close to 17% FOC with these arrows. They weigh 440gr roughly.


That's why I have the 27 grain practice weight firenocks (no electronics). Lighted nocks are illegal in WA too. I think a weighted nock and 20 grains more upfront (via insert screw) would be a much better option then weight tubes. That would put you right about where my arrows are and about 10% more momentum.

Or you could go with a 50 grain insert weight and 100 grain tip like me. 100 grain bh's are easier to find anyways.

Speaking of which, why do your inserts weigh so much? I don't think I have never seen a "stock" insert that weights so much. Are they those long H.I.T. inserts?


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> No illuminated nocks in Colorado. With 125gr tip, 26gr insert, 3 vanetec 2.0" vanes, and Bohning A nock I have close to 17% FOC with these arrows. They weigh 440gr roughly. They are also 30.5" long from nock groove to insert.


why such high FOC ? it would fly like a dive bomber.

free bump


----------



## Dugga Boy

PoppieWellie said:


> why such high FOC ? it would fly like a dive bomber.
> 
> free bump


Au contraire my friend. 
Trajectory depends on the overall mass of the arrow.

High FOC arrows fly super stable and penetrate awesome.
http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/PR/Ashby_EFOC.pdf


Sorry for off topic.
*
K&K, K&K, K&K!!!!!!!!!!!*

DB


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No it's a grudge, about 86K grudge!!!


If you do as Christians are taught to do, you ought to turn the other cheek, now that would be 172K grudge. Perhaps the bow will be another 10fps faster!!! J/K


----------



## PoppieWellie

Dugga Boy said:


> Au contraire my friend.
> Trajectory depends on the overall mass of the arrow.
> 
> High FOC arrows fly super stable and penetrate awesome.
> http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/PR/Ashby_EFOC.pdf
> 
> 
> Sorry for off topic.
> *
> K&K, K&K, K&K!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> DB


Beg to differ, velocity retention depends on the cross-sectional density, use a slimmer but higher density arrow, my friend. The total weight of the arrow can still be light as long you keep the cross section small but the average cross-section density high.

Free Bump


----------



## Dugga Boy

PoppieWellie said:


> Beg to differ, velocity retention depends on the cross-sectional density, use a slimmer but stronger arrow, my friend.


This is indisputable another factor but we were just talking about the factor 'weight'. 

:cheers:
DB


----------



## IrkedCitizen

PoppieWellie said:


> Beg to differ, velocity retention depends on the cross-sectional density, use a slimmer but stronger arrow, my friend.
> 
> Free Bump


I am pretty sure Dugga Boy is Markus. The originator of the German Kinetic Silver Flame broadheads. He knows a thing or two about archery. There are people shooting upwards of 30% FOC.

I didn't intend or expect these arrows to have such FOC with just a 125gr tip. I bought add-on weights to put behind the insert to increase the arrow weight while increasing the FOC to an acceptable percentile. But it really isn't needed. The only problem with this is that I went with a .275" spine deflection arrow. I will be way overspined if I leave them how they are right now.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Dugga Boy said:


> This is indisputable another factor but we were just talking about the factor 'weight'.
> 
> :cheers:
> DB


Here is my post on that topic, perhaps you can do some search on these related subjects instead of both of us taking the thread off topic.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...3&highlight=velocity+retention#post1059156393


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> I am pretty sure Dugga Boy is Markus. The originator of the German Kinetic Silver Flame broadheads. He knows a thing or two about archery. There are people shooting upwards of 30% FOC.
> 
> I didn't intend or expect these arrows to have such FOC with just a 125gr tip. I bought add-on weights to put behind the insert to increase the arrow weight while increasing the FOC to an acceptable percentile. But it really isn't needed. The only problem with this is that I went with a .275" spine deflection arrow. I will be way overspined if I leave them how they are right now.


Now I understand, thanks for the explanation. I still hope 'Markus' can read that post I had about velocity retention though.


----------



## showmehntr

Kevin, since I can't draw one myself how does the Vindicator with 80 pound limbs draw?

I have never drew a bow with 80 limbs...is it much different then 70 limbs?

Thank you.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Karbon said:


> Thanks...he was the best.
> View attachment 935707


Im real sorry to hear that.


----------



## masterchef

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a motive for making these bows so much better than the 2010 line up.
> 
> I hate getting screwed over by people.
> 
> Yes, I do hold a grudge for a long time!!!!
> 
> Even though that is not the Christian thing to do!!


I think that even the good lord wouldn't expect someone to just to lay down without a fight!


----------



## antler365

masterchef said:


> I think that even the good lord wouldn't expect someone to just to lay down without a fight!


I agree.... Never just settle... And NEVER lay down.. Fight for what is yours till death.. The Highland warrior way of life... I know you have at least one kilt Kevin!!! LOL


----------



## gymrat70

Question for Kevin. I read earlier in this thread these bows will have hybrid cams. First did I read right? If so why hybrids over binaries?


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin, have you done any testing on decibel levels of these bows? Will they be as quiet as the 2010 line up?


----------



## Oregon HG

gymrat70 said:


> Question for Kevin. I read earlier in this thread these bows will have hybrid cams. First did I read right? If so why hybrids over binaries?


He came out with the Hybrids on the 2010 Strother Archery line. they are so much smoother and faster than the binary's of past!


----------



## 5MilesBack

With my new Vindicator, almost indestructable Crush 300's, and Markus's 180gr Silverflame XL's on the end, I should have an arrow that weighs ~553gr going about 300fps, with an FOC of 16%, and 110 ft/lbs of KE. Should be a killing machine. Or I can put the 75gr brass HIT's in and use 125's and get about the same thing. I also am going to try some 185gr Magnus Snuffers in 1 15/32" cut. Either way......something's going to die.:smile: Hopefully lots of somethings.


----------



## FishingBen

Hey Karbon sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Oregon HG said:


> He came out with the Hybrids on the 2010 Strother Archery line. they are so much smoother and faster than the binary's of past!


Less kick and vibration too.:teeth:


----------



## 5MilesBack

Scottie/PA said:


> Less kick and vibration too.:teeth:


What's this "kick" you speak of?


----------



## Karbon

IMO some of the other bows seem to have more "kick" or horizontal movement at the shot. A recent bow 2 track I...no longer use... had some serious kick, no matter what some have said. I find that jump out of my hand like feeling not pleasing.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

showmehntr said:


> Kevin, since I can't draw one myself how does the Vindicator with 80 pound limbs draw?
> 
> I have never drew a bow with 80 limbs...is it much different then 70 limbs?
> 
> I'm not really sure I can answer this without sounding like a smart a..hole, a 80# would feel like 10# more than a 70#, the cams are very smooth and easy, if you have never shot an 80# don't get an 80# get the 70#, even though the cams a re smooth you still have to pull 80#.
> Try a 60# and then a 70# with the same bow same DL, that difference you feel will be the same difference between the 70-80, except you are getting toward the upper end of what most guys can pull.
> 
> 
> 
> gymrat70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for Kevin. I read earlier in this thread these bows will have hybrid cams. First did I read right? If so why hybrids over binaries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Scottie both gave you really good answers, they are smoother, faster, have less recoil, vibration and are much quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> Bowbuster123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, have you done any testing on decibel levels of these bows? Will they be as quiet as the 2010 line up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have, the K & K are quieter than my 2010 designs by 3-5 decibels.
Click to expand...


----------



## nontypical225

damn i really want to try one of these bows! 

i used to think i knew alot about archery and archery equipment boy do i feel stupid now! i am learning a lot from this thread, Kevin next time i am in Hayden can i come play at your shop (or where ever you build your bows) please please please LOL. are there going to be any dealers in Oregon (Salem, Eugene, Portland area)?


----------



## DOAGuide

showmehntr said:


> Kevin, since I can't draw one myself how does the Vindicator with 80 pound limbs draw?
> 
> I have never drew a bow with 80 limbs...is it much different then 70 limbs?
> 
> Thank you.


Don't know if this will help as it is my personal experience. The leap from 60# to 70# is significant in your ability to draw smooth. At 70# I can still hold the bow on target and draw without moving the riser much. Once I move to 80# limbs the difference is huge. I can still pull and shoot it very well. But i wouldn't be able to hold rock solid on an animal and draw smooth enough to not spook the game with excessive movement. 

Hope that helps
David


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nontypical225 said:


> damn i really want to try one of these bows!
> 
> i used to think i knew alot about archery and archery equipment boy do i feel stupid now! i am learning a lot from this thread, Kevin next time i am in Hayden can i come play at your shop (or where ever you build your bows) please please please LOL. are there going to be any dealers in Oregon (Salem, Eugene, Portland area)?


I actually have always worked from my home, even back in and before the Bowtech days. I like to be able to walk into my garage and mess with a bow, walk back in see my lovely wife, grab something to eat, check AT out, go to the laundry sink LOL mow the yard.

It's very convenient, most people would be surprised at the small area I work in, just my own little solitary confinement hole.

I was thinking of calling BowTech, they said they wanted to carry the bows. They are right in Eugene. So if they can meet the dealer requirements I may set them up, since they keep asking. 

Just Kidding!!!!

Have not had any dealers in that area contact us.


----------



## showmehntr

Thank you for both your answers..


----------



## gymrat70

Oregon HG said:


> He came out with the Hybrids on the 2010 Strother Archery line. they are so much smoother and faster than the binary's of past!


Thanks Mike and Kevin for the answers. I haven't had the opportunity to shoot a Strother's since there are no dealers in my area. I assumed they were binary. At any rate since this caught my interest, what makes hybrid's smoother and faster as opposed to binaries?


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I actually have always worked from my home, even back in and before the Bowtech days. I like to be able to walk into my garage and mess with a bow, walk back in see my lovely wife, grab something to eat, check AT out, go to the laundry sink LOL mow the yard.
> 
> It's very convenient, most people would be surprised at the small area I work in, just my own little solitary confinement hole.
> 
> I was thinking of calling BowTech, they said they wanted to carry the bows. They are right in Eugene. So if they can meet the dealer requirements I may set them up, since they keep asking.
> 
> Just Kidding!!!!
> 
> Have not had any dealers in that area contact us.


nice the bowtech pro shop now carries bowtech, diamond, and K and k!!!! should i call Todd and push him on that idea?? :shade::shade::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

gymrat70 said:


> Thanks Mike and Kevin for the answers. I haven't had the opportunity to shoot a Strother's since there are no dealers in my area. I assumed they were binary. At any rate since this caught my interest, what makes hybrid's smoother and faster as opposed to binaries?


There are several reasons why the Hybrid is smoother than a binary, the main one is you only have one power storing track, just like a single cam, the feed out/take up rate of the cams helps determine the DFC. The top wheel is like a big idler arm, so it's size helps to make the draw smoother. It just takes up cable without stressing the limbs.

A binary is mirror cam as to the power tracks, this is why the DFC is so stiff to achieve decent speeds. The power mod on binary cams is very large, with the let out track being very small, so it's just a leverage ratio.

A binary puts a tremendous amount of stress on limbs. This is why ALL companies that make binary cams HAVE to pin their limb tips together. 


The main thing that makes a Hybrid faster IMHO is the lower hysteresis in a Hybrid system.



nontypical225 said:


> nice the bowtech pro shop now carries bowtech, diamond, and K and k!!!! should i call Todd and push him on that idea?? :shade::shade::set1_rolf2:


Yea, tell Todd to clear out most of the BT and Diamonds, so he can put the best seller in there!!! J/K LOL


----------



## BradMc26

Yes I have, the K & K are quieter than my 2010 designs by 3-5 decibels. 

How can that be??? My Vanquish is virtually silent!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BradMc26 said:


> Yes I have, the K & K are quieter than my 2010 designs by 3-5 decibels.
> 
> How can that be??? My Vanquish is virtually silent!


First you will check to see if you have ear plugs in, then you will go to the Hearing aid doctor to check to see if you went deaf, that's how quiet the new K & K bows are!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> go to the laundry sink LOL mow the yard.


You need a deep sink in your garage.:wink:

But then again, if you're already inside getting something to eat or plowing the field, I guess the laundry sink will do too.


----------



## kicker338

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I actually have always worked from my home, even back in and before the Bowtech days. I like to be able to walk into my garage and mess with a bow, walk back in see my lovely wife, grab something to eat, check AT out, go to the laundry sink LOL mow the yard.
> 
> It's very convenient, most people would be surprised at the small area I work in, just my own little solitary confinement hole.
> 
> I was thinking of calling BowTech, they said they wanted to carry the bows. They are right in Eugene. So if they can meet the dealer requirements I may set them up, since they keep asking.
> 
> Just Kidding!!!!
> 
> Have not had any dealers in that area contact us.


 From what i'm reading here, looks like anyone in the spokane north Id area will have to buy site unseen. Not complaning understand working from home but how do you say it Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Went through this when I got my alienx last yr. made right next door in Wash. yet had to get it from Alabama as no one carried them in this area another Grrrrrrrr. lol. Another question in the begning of strothers arch. you seemed to be commited to binary cams. With the threat of a lawsuit you wen't to hybrids, just wondered if this was a forced switch or had you considered the hybrids before.


----------



## 5MilesBack

kicker338 said:


> From what i'm reading here, looks like anyone in the spokane north Id area will have to buy site unseen.


At this point we're all buying sight unseen.:wink:


----------



## woodsman78

There are very few times when I would consider buying sight unseen, but after shooting a few of Kevins bows over the years he is most likely the only one I would take this chance on within the archery world I am in for a vindicator and I can't wait to get my hands on it Later Clyde


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> First you will check to see if you have ear plugs in, then you will go to the Hearing aid doctor to check to see if you went deaf, that's how quiet the new K & K bows are!!!


Is it January yet?????


----------



## Trailhuntin1

5MilesBack said:


> At this point we're all buying sight unseen.:wink:


Ahhh! Good point.


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> Is it January yet?????


How about now? aaaaarrrrghhhhhhh how much longer? This stinks? Are we there yet? lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kicker338 said:


> From what i'm reading here, looks like anyone in the spokane north Id area will have to buy site unseen. Not complaning understand working from home but how do you say it Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Went through this when I got my alienx last yr. made right next door in Wash. yet had to get it from Alabama as no one carried them in this area another Grrrrrrrr. lol. Another question in the begning of strothers arch. you seemed to be commited to binary cams. With the threat of a lawsuit you wen't to hybrids, just wondered if this was a forced switch or had you considered the hybrids before.


Actually Spokane Valley may become a dealer.

I can build binaries, just prefer what the Hybrids do the binaries don't. Smooth draw with incredible speeds. 

Binaries may be pretty fast, but you have to put forth the effort because of the stiff DFC of a binary cam bow.

If you notice PSE and Hoyt both use a Hybrid, not a binary. I wasn't a Hybrid fan till I actually built one and saw what the potential was for the cam system.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, I thought of someone who is close to Bowtech and whom you are close to; How about Mike @ Oregon HG if he's willing. That would be close to my residence in Salem. I know I'm being selfish.


----------



## nontypical225

sightpin said:


> Kevin, I thought of someone who is close to Bowtech and whom you are close to; How about Mike @ Oregon HG if he's willing. That would be close to my residence in Salem. I know I'm being selfish.


i like this idea, or maybe top pin in sisters? top pin is a fan of your designs


----------



## stanmc55

tonite at 8/7c------Forrest Gump------ on TNT!!!!


----------



## KateStrother1

*Lovely*



stanmc55 said:


> tonite at 8/7c------Forrest Gump------ on TNT!!!!


Now I know NOTHING will get done tonight.... lol


----------



## achiro

stanmc55 said:


> tonite at 8/7c------Forrest Gump------ on TNT!!!!


Wow man, way to kill the entire production of a new bow line! :set1_punch:


----------



## achiro

KateStrother1 said:


> Now I know NOTHING will get done tonight.... lol


I know, right!?!


----------



## T-Rage

any pictures of these bows yet. or will it be 6 months. ?


----------



## .284

katestrother1 said:


> now i know nothing will get done tonight.... Lol


"nothing?"


----------



## sliverpicker

I think Kate needs to show KS in action in his skir...err, kilt in the next video...


----------



## DOAGuide

T-Rage said:


> any pictures of these bows yet. or will it be 6 months. ?


He said 2-5 weeks. Waiting on parts. Won't post any until they are complete.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

stanmc55 said:


> tonite at 8/7c------Forrest Gump------ on TNT!!!!


you suck. :flipa:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

.284 said:


> "nothing?"


except plow the back forty


----------



## stanmc55

KateStrother1 said:


> Now I know NOTHING will get done tonight.... lol


hey Kate, one good thing could come of this! i can't remember how many ways there are to eat shrimp. if Kevin doesn't already know, could you get him to count and then post? thanks, this question has been bothering me almost as much as when pictures will be posted, when websites will be up and when i will receive my Vengeance!!!!!lol


----------



## nontypical225

Trailhuntin1 said:


> except plow the back forty


plowing the back forty i really need to do that again soon, it has been hard with the injury but i just have to get it done:wink::wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> hey Kate, one good thing could come of this! i can't remember how many ways there are to eat shrimp. if Kevin doesn't already know, could you get him to count and then post? thanks, this question has been bothering me almost as much as when pictures will be posted, when websites will be up and when i will receive my VIAGRA!!!!!lol


:mg:


----------



## .284

Hey Kevin,
I hate to break the flow of this thread but are the "Stingray" stabilizers going to be THE recommended stabillizer for the new bows? Or have you come up with something new? I've had great success with the Stingray on my SR71.


----------



## sliverpicker

nontypical225 said:


> plowing the back forty i really need to do that again soon, it has been hard with the injury but i just have to get it done:wink::wink:


We must have different definitions of "plowing the back forty"....


----------



## stanmc55

KateStrother1 said:


> Now I know NOTHING will get done tonight.... lol


hey Kate, there is one good thing that could come out of this. i can't remember how many ways there are to eat shrimp! if Kevin does'nt already know he could count and then post. this question has been bothering me almost as bad as when we will see pictures, which camo to choose and when will i get my Vengeance!!! LOL 
by the way, i haven't heard what color the grip sideplates will be. can you tell?


----------



## stanmc55

very funny jerry/nj!!!! but the truth is after paying for this new bow from K&K i can't afford Viagra!! oh well, i hear its going generic next year so maybe,just maybe, both of us can afford a script!! LOL thats a good trick jerry, mind sharing how you did that?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> very funny jerry/nj!!!! but the truth is after paying for this new bow from K&K i can't afford Viagra!! oh well, i hear its going generic next year so maybe,just maybe, both of us can afford a script!! LOL thats a good trick jerry, mind sharing how you did that?


By the time we get the bows, we'll have saved enough money for them. How'd I do what? :dontknow::angel:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

nontypical225 said:


> plowing the back forty i really need to do that again soon, it has been hard with the injury but i just have to get it done:wink::wink:


Dang! She ok? What happened?


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> By the time we get the bows, we'll have saved enough money for them. How'd I do what? :dontknow::angel:


i don't know how you changed my post! i was asking Kate an important question, but with the flavor this thread is taking on she may be too embarrased to answer!! 
LOL only time will tell......


----------



## stanmc55

nontypical225 said:


> plowing the back forty i really need to do that again soon, it has been hard with the injury but i just have to get it done:wink::wink:


i'm just a simple sharecropper. my landlord prefers i keep the FRONT forty well seeded!!


----------



## nontypical225

stanmc55 said:


> i'm just a simple sharecropper. my landlord prefers i keep the FRONT forty well seeded!!


 Front forty or back forty neither one has gotten the attention needed since I am one armed at the moment.
How did we get one the subject of farming?


----------



## 2xR

Because Kevin apparently uses a very high grade/quality fertilizer and needs to plow the field often...


----------



## stanmc55

?


nontypical225 said:


> Front forty or back forty neither one has gotten the attention needed since I am one armed at the moment.
> How did we get one the subject of farming?


? happened?


----------



## *ProLine*

*ORIGINALLY POSTED BY KEVIN STROTHER:* Camo options thread, manufacture section.

I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!

The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.

At least to me they do!!!!

They go very well with the camp options.

We will include a coupon when we ship your bow, that will allow you to order a custom set from Joe @ Proline. You can then change the colors if you want or have a back up set made. The coupon will allow you to purchase a set for $45.00 straight from Joe @ Proline.


----------



## stanmc55

Trailhuntin1 said:


> you suck. :flipa:


i guess i am too new at this, so explain :flipa: please!


----------



## nontypical225

stanmc55 said:


> ?
> ? happened?


Happened to me? I broke my collar bone and had surgery to put all the pieces back together that was all less then a week and a half ago. I can not shot for a few months according to the doctors. That is why these bows not coming out until january is no big deal to me


----------



## stanmc55

*ProLine* said:


> *ORIGINALLY POSTED BY KEVIN STROTHER:* Camo options thread, manufacture section.
> 
> I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!
> 
> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.
> At least to me they do!!!!
> 
> They go very well with the camp options.
> 
> We will include a coupon when we ship your bow, that will allow you to order a custom set from Joe @ Proline. You can then change the colors if you want or have a back up set made. The coupon will allow you to purchase a set for $45.00 straight from Joe @ Proline.


hey joe, is this offer for string only or full cables/string set?


----------



## Mys2kal

stanmc55 said:


> hey joe, is this offer for string only or full cables/string set?


Full set of string/cables


----------



## stanmc55

nontypical225 said:


> Happened to me? I broke my collar bone and had surgery to put all the pieces back together that was all less then a week and a half ago. I can not shot for a few months according to the doctors. That is why these bows not coming out until january is no big deal to me


sorry to hear and can definitly sympathize. december 17,2009 i had my right shoulder repaired. 6 months no shooting! got to shoot for about a month and damaged my already ailing left shoulder to the point of no more shooting. september 3,2010 i was back in surgery! it is hard to describe how long 6 months can seem!! hope you heal well and get back to the good life soon!


----------



## *ProLine*

Mys2kal said:


> Full set of string/cables


Yes sir, correct. 

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## stanmc55

Mys2kal said:


> Full set of string/cables


thanks Matt. to good to pass up!


----------



## stanmc55

*ProLine* said:


> Yes sir, correct.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


thanks JOE, expect an order!


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Kevin, I thought of someone who is close to Bowtech and whom you are close to; How about Mike @ Oregon HG if he's willing. That would be close to my residence in Salem. I know I'm being selfish.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Trailhuntin1

stanmc55 said:


> i guess i am too new at this, so explain :flipa: please!


its a smilie flippin fingers, cant post it here


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> :thumbs_up


Didn't mean to speak for you Mike, but it looks like you're in favor of the idea.


----------



## cordini

I'll volunteer to be the "Upper Plains Mobile Dealer".....Load up the bows and head to a location well publicized in advance for those interested to be able to shoot the bows. I figure I could cover the Dakotas, Minnesota, and Montana....Coordinate with local/state shoots. :car:


----------



## antler365

***!!!ProLine Bowstrings!!!*** Joe you Kick *****!!! The discount set of strings is AWESOME... Thanks to you and K&K!


----------



## Madlaz

You guys that bought the bows could go ahead and order the extra strings at least you could say you have a part of the bow to look at lol


----------



## 2xR

*ProLine* said:


> Yes sir, correct.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Since I will want custom colors Joe, do I order now direct with you and send $45.00 to you, or what???


----------



## Karbon

custom AFTER THE FACT Reno...not before.


All good things to those who wait.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> custom AFTER THE FACT Reno...not before.
> 
> 
> All good things to those who wait.




So this will delay shipping from the factory, correct???


----------



## Scottie/PA

Karbon said:


> custom AFTER THE FACT Reno...not before.
> 
> 
> All good things to those who wait.


You know what they say. KIDS MUST PLAY!!!!:teeth:


----------



## Scottie/PA

2xR said:


> So this will delay shipping from the factory, correct???


I'm sure Joe could have me a set before your bow arrives.:wink:


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> So this will delay shipping from the factory, correct???


I think all bows come with the same colors.

Then, when you get home...enjoy opening the bow box and all...you will find the little coupon to then order the new strings.


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*



Karbon said:


> I think all bows come with the same colors.
> 
> Then, when you get home...enjoy opening the bow box and all...you will find the little coupon to then order the new strings.


Bingo! Yeip, correct.

This is just another great offer from Kevin. It's nearly impossible to keep track of custom colors for each bow with strings..so there will be a standard color, which looks amazing I might add.
But Kevin knows a lot of you like custom colors, so he has organized a plan with us so you only pay a fraction of the cost if your bow arrives, and you decide you would like custom colors.


----------



## Karbon

Cool of both K&K and Proline.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

*ProLine* said:


> Bingo! Yeip, correct.
> 
> This is just another great offer from Kevin. It's nearly impossible to keep track of custom colors for each bow with strings..so there will be a standard color, which looks amazing I might add.
> But Kevin knows a lot of you like custom colors, so he has organized a plan with us so you only pay a fraction of the cost if your bow arrives, and you decide you would like custom colors.


Great idea ! I cant wait to see your work of art Joe!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

*ProLine* said:


> Bingo! Yeip, correct.
> 
> This is just another great offer from Kevin. It's nearly impossible to keep track of custom colors for each bow with strings..so there will be a standard color, which looks amazing I might add.
> But Kevin knows a lot of you like custom colors, so he has organized a plan with us so you only pay a fraction of the cost if your bow arrives, and you decide you would like custom colors.


Does everybody else just see these bows getting better and better? Everytime I get a chance to browse through this thread and actually read; I find a new little tid-bit that makes me a little happier I got in on the pre-order fairly early. Thanks Joe and Kevin.

-Chuck


----------



## .284

[QUOTE ORIGINALLY POSTED BY KEVIN STROTHER
I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!

We will include a coupon when we ship your bow, that will allow you to order a custom set from Joe @ Proline. You can then change the colors if you want or have a back up set made. The coupon will allow you to purchase a set for $45.00 straight from Joe @ Proline.[/QUOTE]

Unbelievable!!!! K&K, you guys are great! I know you have a "connection" with a stabilizer company..... are you working with an arrow manufacturer too?? Talk about the complete package coming together. This is certainly helping the time go by.
Is it January YET?


----------



## 5MilesBack

*ProLine* said:


> But Kevin knows a lot of you like custom colors, so he has organized a plan with us so you only pay a fraction of the cost *if your bow arrives*


Well, that there is the key.:wink:


----------



## stanmc55

5MilesBack said:


> Well, that there is the key.:wink:


are you a politician? spinning quotes like that will only set you(5 miles) back!! haha


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> custom AFTER THE FACT Reno...not before.
> 
> 
> All good things to those who wait.


is that like"The meek shall inherit the earth"?


----------



## FishingBen

*ProLine* said:


> Bingo! Yeip, correct.
> 
> This is just another great offer from Kevin. It's nearly impossible to keep track of custom colors for each bow with strings..so there will be a standard color, which looks amazing I might add.
> But Kevin knows a lot of you like custom colors, so he has organized a plan with us so you only pay a fraction of the cost if your bow arrives, and you decide you would like custom colors.


Sweet! Orange!


----------



## PoppieWellie

*ProLine* said:


> Bingo! Yeip, correct.
> 
> This is just another great offer from Kevin. It's nearly impossible to keep track of custom colors for each bow with strings..so there will be a standard color, which looks amazing I might add.
> But Kevin knows a lot of you like custom colors, so he has organized a plan with us so you only pay a fraction of the cost if your bow arrives, and you decide you would like custom colors.


Wish there would be dipping coupon as well! Mike?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

FishingBen said:


> Sweet! Orange!


Just remember that the BRIGHT colors have more dye in them and will be heavier and SLOWER, so if you have custom strings in bright colors, don't expect your bow to be up to speed, you can lose as much as 6 fps with them!!!

How do you like that ORANGE now? LOL


----------



## waterfowler24

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just remember that the BRIGHT colors have more dye in them and will be heavier and SLOWER, so if you have custom strings in bright colors, don't expect your bow to be up to speed, you can lose as much as 6 fps with them!!!
> 
> How do you like that ORANGE now? LOL


If thats the case then I want my strings to be see through!


----------



## Artemiz

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just remember that the BRIGHT colors have more dye in them and will be heavier and SLOWER, so if you have custom strings in bright colors, don't expect your bow to be up to speed, you can lose as much as 6 fps with them!!!
> 
> How do you like that ORANGE now? LOL


By that logic the fastest strings are the ones with no dye in them at all? Natural color strings?


----------



## houndhamrick

true


----------



## PoppieWellie

Artemiz said:


> By that logic the fastest strings are the ones with no dye in them at all? Natural color strings?


Is dark gray the natural color of the Proline-string ?


----------



## matjok

One question for Kevin.

I understand the *all black *bows are powder coated. Are the limbs also powder coated, or is it just the riser? If the limbs are not powder coated, how are they fiinished?
I always thought of powder coating as a very hard but brittle finish that can crack when flexed.


----------



## *ProLine*

Artemiz said:


> By that logic the fastest strings are the ones with no dye in them at all? Natural color strings?


Zero dye, = Fast... Natural. 
Some colors flat out take more dye to show the color, so the more dye, the slower. 

Thats not the colors though... lol. He is blending into the camo! They look amazing.


----------



## 5MilesBack

*ProLine* said:


> Zero dye, = Fast... Natural.
> Some colors flat out take more dye to show the color, so the more dye, the slower.


This would have been good to know BEFORE ordering new strings the other day. I ordered red and flo orange. I'm not a speed freak, but we need to know these things going in.

Kind of like when I replaced the strings on my Old Glory last time. It came with 24 strand 452x, but my Commander has 22 strand. So I figured what the heck. Go with 22 strand and pick up a little speed. Then we read Kevin's post on here about the cams all being engineered with a specific strand count. My bow actually got slower and quite a bit louder with the 22 strand versus 24 strand. Actually that's why I ordered the new strings..........but now I learn I'll lose another 6fps because they're red and orange.:zip:

Any other tricks to the trade we should know about in regards to string sets? Just what are the fastest colors?


----------



## andy7yo

5MilesBack said:


> Just what are the fastest colors?


See Kevin's post above................Natural is the un-dyed color hence the lightest and fastest color or lack of color.


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin can you right us a book on engineering bows and all the things that we need to think about when we buy new string and other accessories? maybe all the little tricks of the trade on super tuning and getting the most speed out of a bow. i no you do not have much else going on:icon_1_lol::teeth::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Will the string colors on black bows be the same as on the camo bows?


----------



## cordini

I got part of my bow today.........My Stingray Stabilizer showed up in the mail today.....Can't wait to test it out!


----------



## *ProLine*

5MilesBack said:


> This would have been good to know BEFORE ordering new strings the other day. I ordered red and flo orange. I'm not a speed freak, but we need to know these things going in.
> 
> Kind of like when I replaced the strings on my Old Glory last time. It came with 24 strand 452x, but my Commander has 22 strand. So I figured what the heck. Go with 22 strand and pick up a little speed. Then we read Kevin's post on here about the cams all being engineered with a specific strand count. My bow actually got slower and quite a bit louder with the 22 strand versus 24 strand. Actually that's why I ordered the new strings..........but now I learn I'll lose another 6fps because they're red and orange.:zip:
> 
> Any other tricks to the trade we should know about in regards to string sets? Just what are the fastest colors?


Lol, custom colors are great too though! But there are tons of things about strings that people don't realize, how they will affect the performance of your bow. Kevin knows though 

Joe


----------



## sightpin

cordini said:


> I got part of my bow today.........My Stingray Stabilizer showed up in the mail today.....Can't wait to test it out!


Have you sent your stabilizer through the chronograph yet?


----------



## sightpin

5MilesBack said:


> This would have been good to know BEFORE ordering new strings the other day. I ordered red and flo orange. I'm not a speed freak, but we need to know these things going in.
> 
> Kind of like when I replaced the strings on my Old Glory last time. It came with 24 strand 452x, but my Commander has 22 strand. So I figured what the heck. Go with 22 strand and pick up a little speed. Then we read Kevin's post on here about the cams all being engineered with a specific strand count. My bow actually got slower and quite a bit louder with the 22 strand versus 24 strand. Actually that's why I ordered the new strings..........but now I learn I'll lose another 6fps because they're red and orange.:zip:
> 
> Any other tricks to the trade we should know about in regards to string sets? *Just what are the fastest colors?*


The invisible ones are the fastest!


----------



## 5MilesBack

*ProLine* said:


> Lol, custom colors are great too though! But there are tons of things about strings that people don't realize, how they will affect the performance of your bow. Kevin knows though


Well, I guess I've got to get my own jig now and start experimenting with strings.



> See Kevin's post above................Natural is the un-dyed color hence the lightest and fastest color or lack of color.


Well, that's great. But what color exactly is "natural"? I'm not up on what color Dyneema or Spectra or whatever else is that they're using these days.


----------



## andy7yo

5MilesBack said:


> Well, that's great. But what color exactly is "natural"? I'm not up on what color Dyneema or Spectra or whatever else is that they're using these days.


1st column 3rd row

http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Bowstring colors 6-09 B.jpg


----------



## 2xR

Scottie/PA said:


> I'm sure Joe could have me a set before your bow arrives.:wink:



OK - Here comes another PM Scottie...




Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just remember that the BRIGHT colors have more dye in them and will be heavier and SLOWER, so if you have custom strings in bright colors, don't expect your bow to be up to speed, you can lose as much as 6 fps with them!!!
> 
> How do you like that ORANGE now? LOL



SO did you pick the fastest colors Kevin or the fastest colors that look the best?


----------



## bowtech dually

Forget about what colors are the fastest... I want the recipe to those fritters, you know the critter fritter !!! LOL

BD


----------



## Beaver

So what are the top 5 "fastest" colors?


----------



## cordini

sightpin said:


> Have you sent your stabilizer through the chronograph yet?


Yes.....Scary Fast!!! :jaw:


----------



## LockStock&Arrow

Beaver said:


> So what are the top 5 "fastest" colors?


Chrome is always the fastest, but I am sure everyone already knew that :set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## jimmiya

Kevin/Kate- idea for next video...,love the car ride conversations and pork chops but how about a tour of your bow shop?


----------



## link06

*ProLine* said:


> *ORIGINALLY POSTED BY KEVIN STROTHER:* Camo options thread, manufacture section.
> 
> I have chosen the string colors, they look awesome!!!
> 
> The harness will be a three(3) colors harness.
> 
> At least to me they do!!!!
> 
> They go very well with the camp options.
> 
> We will include a coupon when we ship your bow, that will allow you to order a custom set from Joe @ Proline. You can then change the colors if you want or have a back up set made. The coupon will allow you to purchase a set for $45.00 straight from Joe @ Proline.


And yet another reason to be excited about K&K! Great job Kevin, Kate, and Joe!


----------



## sightpin

jimmiya said:


> Kevin/Kate- idea for next video...,love the car ride conversations and pork chops but how about a tour of your bow shop?


He would show you, but then he'd have to kill you. If that ever happens Kevin should wear a white lab coat, mess his hair up and raise both bows in the air while crying out, *"They're Alive"!!!*


----------



## antler365

sightpin said:


> He would show you, but then he'd have to kill you. If that ever happens Kevin should wear a white lab coat, mess his hair up and raise both bows in the air while crying out, *"They're Alive"!!!*


That is FUNNY!!! I can picture it... No eye shadow though. LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

antler365 said:


> That is FUNNY!!! I can picture it... No eye shadow though. LOL


Wrong! Not only there will be eye shadows, Kate will powder Kevin's face bloodless white, like Vincent Price in one of those horror flicks. And after they show you the bows unveiled, you have to meditate in a crypt for 12 hours.


----------



## cordini

I'd actually like to see them do a shopping run thru the grocery store.....All the choices....And oh, the butter display!! :chortle: :cow:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin and Kate should have a video showing Mike's place. That would be cool!

free bump.


----------



## FishingBen

What to gather to rig up with? Hmmm?


----------



## antler365

PoppieWellie said:


> Kevin and Kate should have a video showing Mike's place. That would be cool!
> 
> free bump.


That would be cool!


----------



## 2xR

Kevin - how long you going to keep us in suspense about the string colors?


----------



## Bowbuster123

Ok Guys, Lets hear what you are going to outfit these bows with.
I have ordered the Black Death [email protected] 70# and 30" RH, I will be installing a Rip Cord Cord Red rest, Sword Centurion Sight, 1/8" Meta Peep(painted black), Matte black B-Stinger Stabilizer and the sling will be determined once I see the string colors.
This may all change by the time I get the bow, but what the heck, it's fun to dream.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Bowbuster123 said:


> Ok Guys, Lets hear what you are going to outfit these bows with.
> I have ordered the Black Death [email protected] 70# and 30" RH, I will be installing a Rip Cord Cord Red rest, Sword Centurion Sight, 1/8" Meta Peep(painted black), Matte black B-Stinger Stabilizer and the sling will be determined once I see the string colors.
> This may all change by the time I get the bow, but what the heck, it's fun to dream.


Black 70/30 Vengeance for me aswell. Black LD(maybe), Spott-hogg right on, Maybe a black 6" Stingray stab, 3/6" peep. Prolly run ACPro 300's at 29" w/125's on the front through it.


----------



## cordini

Reviewing the BCY color chart....My guess: Tan, OD Green & Natural.....Based on least amount of color for speed and probability for matching with most camo combinations.

:cool2:


----------



## cordini

Not much different than the SR: Black QAD HD, 2 peice Fuse Satori dipped in Predator, Axcel Armorthech with parts dipped in Predator, BoCo sling in either Predator or string colors, SAP Pro Hooded peep, 10" Stingray Stab in Predator.

I have the Vengeance on order.....Thinking about changing to Vindicator if there are any still available.


----------



## 5MilesBack

cordini said:


> Reviewing the BCY color chart....My guess: Tan, OD Green & Natural.....


Looking at the chart, I would already call the "natural" tan.


----------



## stanmc55

very few posts from Kevin in the last 24 hours.......must be very busy!! me thinks that is a good thing!!


----------



## realmfg

stanmc55 said:


> very few posts from Kevin in the last 24 hours.......must be very busy!! me thinks that is a good thing!!


They seem to be moving a long very very well! I emailed a changed in draw weight and was told this would be the last change I could make because my parts and camo was being ordered this week!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Kevin - how long you going to keep us in suspense about the string colors?


I will post as soon as I have the finished harness in hand, I had Joe make some very short sample pieces just for color matching. Nothing I could put on a bow. He is working on them now.


Cordini is VERY close with his guess. The OD green is not the color nor the tan, but same part of the color wheel, just a shade or two different than those two. The Natural is definitely one of the colors.



stanmc55 said:


> very few posts from Kevin in the last 24 hours.......must be very busy!! me thinks that is a good thing!!


I have been busy, testing the cams, mods, and checking deflections. I have shot over 600 arrows in the past two days. Standing on concrete for 13+ hours a day is not good for my back!!! 

I still have more parts to test over the next couple weeks so I may take a while to respond to questions.

We have most parts approved and having production runs made, some parts still need a little TLC. 
Aesthetics mostly, I big on having smooth edges, flowing lines, and a sexiness about the look of the bow.


----------



## 5MilesBack

stanmc55 said:


> very few posts from Kevin in the last 24 hours.......must be very busy!! me thinks that is a good thing!!


I heard from him yesterday. He said he spent 13 hours testing stuff with more of the same to come. At this point, I think it's a good thing if we don't see much of him on here.:wink:

Edit: Doh.......he jumped in here. I guess that means he's taking a break.



> I big on having smooth edges, flowing lines, and *a sexiness about the look of the bow*.


I sure hope my wife doesn't notice that. She already says I spend more time with my current bows than her.

Personally, I like the teal green.


----------



## *ProLine*

stanmc55 said:


> very few posts from Kevin in the last 24 hours.......must be very busy!! me thinks that is a good thing!!


He has been crazy busy, Kate too. But its all coming together.

The string colors are, color/color/color!
Sorry, not able to tell  LOL

Kevin & Kate chose colors to blend in. 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol he responded while I did.. ha


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Model decal*

I know people have been asking for pics, so I am here to oblige.

Here is the model decal for the Vindicator!!!

Hey, it is PART of the bow!!! LOL

Maybe I should show you a part a day, kinda like Johhny Cash built his car!!!


----------



## cordini

Okay Kevin, you're off the hook for pics now!! I like the look....Rest the back & have a good weekend!


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know people have been asking for pics, so I am here to oblige.
> 
> Here is the model decal for the Vindicator!!!
> 
> Hey, it is PART of the bow!!! LOL
> 
> Maybe I should show you a part a day, kinda like Johhny Cash built his car!!!


Will the Vengeance decal be out tomorrow?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Will the Vengeance decal be out tomorrow?


You catch on quick!!!! J/K

I may post the new draw stop post instead, I changed from the one I've used for the past 11 years. 

I told you, I'm slow to change, I'm of the belief "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". But I found a better way for the draw stops, yes they still contact the limb as always. I like a very hard wall, so you have a consistent anchor.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I told you, I'm slow to change, I'm of the belief "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". But I found a better way for the draw stops, yes they still contact the limb as always. I like a very hard wall, so you have a consistent anchor.


So, no rubber o-ring but soft enough to not damage the limbs huh?


----------



## TTNuge

realmfg said:


> They seem to be moving a long very very well! I emailed a changed in draw weight and was told this would be the last change I could make because my parts and camo was being ordered this week!!!


Wowsers!!! Makes me worry that being stubborn and holding out for the Reaper Buck camo is going to bite me in the ass. Probably put me at the end of the line and end up not being available in time anyways. Ugh........ should just change now......


----------



## cordini

:set1_thinking: Second guess on string colors.....Kiwi, Dark Brown & Natural.....Just having fun speculating!


----------



## Scottie/PA

Red and Black strings on the All Black Bows please.:tongue:


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Didn't mean to speak for you Mike, but it looks like you're in favor of the idea.


I wouldn't object to it if asked!


----------



## Oregon HG

matjok said:


> One question for Kevin.
> 
> I understand the *all black *bows are powder coated. Are the limbs also powder coated, or is it just the riser? If the limbs are not powder coated, how are they fiinished?
> I always thought of powder coating as a very hard but brittle finish that can crack when flexed.


They will not be powdercoated. It will be a matte black paint.


----------



## realmfg

TTNuge said:


> Wowsers!!! Makes me worry that being stubborn and holding out for the Reaper Buck camo is going to bite me in the ass. Probably put me at the end of the line and end up not being available in time anyways. Ugh........ should just change now......


Ya change to G1 it looks great. I ordered same specs as you with G1 camo


----------



## waterfowler24

Changed to G1 also, cant wait for my Veng.


----------



## TTNuge

realmfg said:


> Ya change to G1 it looks great. I ordered same specs as you with G1 camo


G1 would be my second choice for camo but all black has been a thought as well.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Scottie/PA said:


> Red and Black strings on the All Black Bows please.:tongue:


Thats a big two thumbs up!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Scottie/PA said:


> Red and Black strings on the All Black Bows please.:tongue:


sounds good to me


----------



## Professor

Kevin,
Keeping production at a level you can maintain without increasing costs is a very smart move. There are a number of business failures because management did not understand this simple economic principle. When Sony was basically a radio repair shack, they turned down a 100,000 unit order for transistor radios because management knew increasing costs would change potential profits into losses. Instead, they agreed to 10,000 units at a lower price and today Sony is a market leader. Best of luck.


----------



## matjok

Oregon HG said:


> They will not be powdercoated. It will be a matte black paint.


Thank you, Mike.:thumbs_up


----------



## matjok

Scottie/PA said:


> Red and Black strings on the All Black Bows please.:tongue:


Very good choice!:thumbs_up


----------



## MN Slick

Is the matte black paint durable?


----------



## bginvestor

Very good choice!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



matjok said:


> Very good choice!:thumbs_up


----------



## tmoran

Oregon HG said:


> They will not be powdercoated. It will be a matte black paint.


duracoat?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

MN Slick said:


> Is the matte black paint durable?


It's not paint, it's powder coat, which is very durable.


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's not paint, it's powder coat, which is very durable.


Hi Kevin,
You probably did not read my original post. I asked if the *limbs* will be powdercoated or will it be just the riser. The concern was if the finish will crack when the limbs flex.
As per Mike the limbs will be paint, not powdercoated.
So, is it paint or powdercoating?
Thanks.


----------



## TTNuge

Gut feel on the ReaperBuck film at this point Kevin or anyone? Long shot to be in on time or fairly probable?


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post as soon as I have the finished harness in hand, I had Joe make some very short sample pieces just for color matching. Nothing I could put on a bow. He is working on them now.
> 
> 
> Cordini is VERY close with his guess. The OD green is not the color nor the tan, but same part of the color wheel, just a shade or two different than those two. The Natural is definitely one of the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been busy, testing the cams, mods, and checking deflections. I have shot over 600 arrows in the past two days. Standing on concrete for 13+ hours a day is not good for my back!!! *
> 
> I still have more parts to test over the next couple weeks so I may take a while to respond to questions.
> 
> We have most parts approved and having production runs made, some parts still need a little TLC.
> Aesthetics mostly, I big on having smooth edges, flowing lines, and a sexiness about the look of the bow.


Thats impressive. At what poundage were you shooting the arsenal?


----------



## C Doyle 88

Sorry to interupt your transactions -------BUT

I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension

MAYBE AT NEEDS TO START A NEW FORUM THAT IS REALLY RELATED TO ONLY ARCHERY IN GENERAL WITH NO MFG 

I didn't want to say anything because it just adds another bump-----

What if AT and archery are loosing followers because of this disreguard for others-----

Maybe it just wasn't a consideration 'til now-----either way------when is it enough 

Cec--------I won't BUMP it again so no need to respond


----------



## realmfg

C Doyle 88 said:


> Sorry to interupt your transactions -------BUT
> 
> I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension
> 
> MAYBE AT NEEDS TO START A NEW FORUM THAT IS REALLY RELATED TO ONLY ARCHERY IN GENERAL WITH NO MFG
> 
> I didn't want to say anything because it just adds another bump-----
> 
> What if AT and archery are loosing followers because of this disreguard for others-----
> 
> Maybe it just wasn't a consideration 'til now-----either way------when is it enough
> 
> Cec--------I won't BUMP it again so no need to respond


Kevin did not start the Thread in this section, they did in the MFG section. Another ATer who wants to talk about these bows as much as the next posted as his right.


----------



## 5MilesBack

C Doyle 88 said:


> I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension


Most people on here know how to click on the next pages on the top and bottom of these pages, so it doesn't have to be on the first page to get seen.:wink:


----------



## cerec_cat

C Doyle 88 said:


> Sorry to interupt your transactions -------BUT
> 
> I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension
> 
> MAYBE AT NEEDS TO START A NEW FORUM THAT IS REALLY RELATED TO ONLY ARCHERY IN GENERAL WITH NO MFG
> 
> I didn't want to say anything because it just adds another bump-----
> 
> What if AT and archery are loosing followers because of this disreguard for others-----
> 
> Maybe it just wasn't a consideration 'til now-----either way------when is it enough
> 
> Cec--------I won't BUMP it again so no need to respond


did you post this on all threads or just this one?


----------



## slim9300

C Doyle 88 said:


> Sorry to interupt your transactions -------BUT
> 
> I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension
> 
> MAYBE AT NEEDS TO START A NEW FORUM THAT IS REALLY RELATED TO ONLY ARCHERY IN GENERAL WITH NO MFG
> 
> I didn't want to say anything because it just adds another bump-----
> 
> What if AT and archery are loosing followers because of this disreguard for others-----
> 
> Maybe it just wasn't a consideration 'til now-----either way------when is it enough
> 
> Cec--------I won't BUMP it again so no need to respond


Riiiiggghhhttt. We'll keep that in mind.


----------



## achiro

C Doyle 88 said:


> Sorry to interupt your transactions -------BUT
> 
> I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension
> 
> MAYBE AT NEEDS TO START A NEW FORUM THAT IS REALLY RELATED TO ONLY ARCHERY IN GENERAL WITH NO MFG
> 
> I didn't want to say anything because it just adds another bump-----
> 
> What if AT and archery are loosing followers because of this disreguard for others-----
> 
> Maybe it just wasn't a consideration 'til now-----either way------when is it enough
> 
> Cec--------I won't BUMP it again so no need to respond


There are about 4 "brazilion" topics in this one thread. Would you rather they were all different threads?


----------



## antler365

achiro said:


> There are about 4 "brazilion" topics in this one thread. Would you rather they were all different threads?


Exactly what i was thinking.......


----------



## nontypical225

look how many bumps came from what one person said. and what he said is basically this should not be on the front page. am i the only one that finds that kind of funny, maybe it is the pain pills.


----------



## DOAGuide

nontypical225 said:


> look how many bumps came from what one person said. and what he said is basically this should not be on the front page. am i the only one that finds that kind of funny, maybe it is the pain pills.


 :darkbeer::set1_rolf2:
Right there with ya!


----------



## FCFCharlie

So, I have a question in regards to the bows themselves. Archers helping archers  I've got a 30dl/70dw Vengeance on order. I'm wondering what the bow would max out at with 65lb limbs? I currently shoot my z7 at 68lbs. I doubt I'll ever go to 70lbs. If the 65's on the Vengeance would max out at 67 or so, maybe I should go with 65lb limbs. 
Guys please give me some opinions.
Danke
Charlie


----------



## DOAGuide

I think it was mentioned before that bows perform at max efficiency when the limbs are maxed out. If you don't plan to go all the way to 70 then I would say get the 65's.


----------



## bro.betterley

You can make it max at 67 pretty easy just a few twists in the cables


----------



## StrictBaptist

Or you can do what I did and order a 80 pounder :darkbeer:


----------



## 2xR

C Doyle 88 said:


> Sorry to interupt your transactions -------BUT
> 
> I see archers with very valid questions that go unanswered because their thread doesn't stay on the first page long enough to get attension
> 
> MAYBE AT NEEDS TO START A NEW FORUM THAT IS REALLY RELATED TO ONLY ARCHERY IN GENERAL WITH NO MFG
> 
> I didn't want to say anything because it just adds another bump-----
> 
> What if AT and archery are loosing followers because of this disreguard for others-----
> 
> Maybe it just wasn't a consideration 'til now-----either way------when is it enough
> 
> Cec--------I won't BUMP it again so no need to respond



HUH??? :set1_punch::moon::moon::moon:


----------



## 12 rings only

StrictBaptist said:


> Or you can do what I did and order a 80 pounder :darkbeer:


That hurts my shoulder just thinking of 80 lbs!! I do remember those days though!!


----------



## 12 rings only

2xR said:


> HUH??? :set1_punch::moon::moon::moon:


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## chesnut oak

Hi Kevin,Glad to here about your new company.Also glad I have placed my order with Scottie for my Vengeance.I was just curious if you have some ideas in the future for another 6"in. brace height bow something along the lines like the SR-71 ? Thanks & Congrats!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

matjok said:


> Hi Kevin,
> You probably did not read my original post. I asked if the *limbs* will be powdercoated or will it be just the riser. The concern was if the finish will crack when the limbs flex.
> As per Mike the limbs will be paint, not powdercoated.
> So, is it paint or powdercoating?
> Thanks.


Sorry I must have missed that one!!! Yes the limbs are painted, the paint used is made to flex without cracking. Been using it for 6 years, the camo dip goes on over paint also, so All bows that use film dip camo have painted limbs.



TTNuge said:


> Gut feel on the ReaperBuck film at this point Kevin or anyone? Long shot to be in on time or fairly probable?



My Gut is full right now, just had supper. LOL

I heard from a Secret Agent that they are thinking maybe early Jan 2011, but who knows for sure, not me!!!


sightpin said:


> Thats impressive. At what poundage were you shooting the arsenal?


I test at the draw weight that all bow manufactures use for speed ratings 70#.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

FCFCharlie said:


> So, I have a question in regards to the bows themselves. Archers helping archers  I've got a 30dl/70dw Vengeance on order. I'm wondering what the bow would max out at with 65lb limbs? I currently shoot my z7 at 68lbs. I doubt I'll ever go to 70lbs. If the 65's on the Vengeance would max out at 67 or so, maybe I should go with 65lb limbs.
> Guys please give me some opinions.
> Danke
> Charlie



Charlie, 

A 65# bow from K & K will max about 66.0-66.5 I have a +/- .5 tolerance on limb deflections.




chesnut oak said:


> Hi Kevin,Glad to here about your new company.Also glad I have placed my order with Scottie for my Vengeance.I was just curious if you have some ideas in the future for another 6"in. brace height bow something along the lines like the SR-71 ? Thanks & Congrats!!


I may, but I'm trying to basically get within 4-6 fps of the SR speeds with a 7" brace bow, but with a smoother draw cycle.


----------



## chesnut oak

That sounds great! The 7" brace is much friendlier to the hunter IMHO. Thanks for replying!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I probably should stop answering questions and let this thread die so it won't be on the front page, wasn't he from EUGENE anyway!!


Home of the Mallards!!!! J/K


Must be a ........ under cover employee!!! LOL


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> My Gut is full right now, just had supper. LOL
> 
> I heard from a Secret Agent that they are thinking maybe early Jan 2011, but who knows for sure, not me!!!


Well hopefully they aren't far off. Maybe more people will bail on the Reaper Buck making mine even more rare. Planning on a Stingray Stab at the same time and possibly having a quiver dipped at the same time depending on quiver/riser mount options. My love of the damn HHA Single pin dial sights sure makes quiver choices a pain.


----------



## Elite One

I have been out of town hunting for the last two weeks and was in Montana elk hunting before that, so today was the first I have seen of heard of K&K Archery and their new line. I immediately ordered a 29" 70# Vindicator all camo. My only question is are there any left? I have searched the threads for a post that said sold out and have found none. Can anyone tell me if I am too late. It's killing me.


----------



## north slope

Just killed a buck with my SR-71. They are rutting hard...


----------



## TTNuge

north slope said:


> Just killed a buck with my SR-71. They are rutting hard...


Love the thick neck on that hog


----------



## Kevin Strother1

North Slope,

Congrats.

The first time I ever saw a Mule deer without brow tines I thought something was genetically wrong with it, that was about 22 years ago.


----------



## showmehntr

I'm not bailing on my reaper buck Vindicator, I don't care how long it takes. Season will be over then so I will wait. I am left handed so that may take longer to but that's ok!

I may have missed it but will I be able to buy quivers and stabilizers in reaper buck also?


----------



## nontypical225

Bump:shade:


----------



## Oregon HG

It is the same paint that is on the the bows before they are camo'd!


----------



## Oregon HG

TTNuge said:


> Gut feel on the ReaperBuck film at this point Kevin or anyone? Long shot to be in on time or fairly probable?


I spoke with the film company and they still have no official word! They have to wait for the cylinders to be cut with the proper images on each one, then film to be made, samples dipped, then the Film company has to get approval from ProVeil. If they approve the sample film is order to be mass produced, if not approved then they have to go back and start over if it is a print issue, if it is a color issue then they adjust colors on the same cylinders, so to many variables for them to release a date yet!


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I probably should stop answering questions and let this thread die so it won't be on the front page, wasn't he from EUGENE anyway!!
> 
> 
> Home of the Mallards!!!! J/K
> 
> 
> Must be a ........ under cover employee!!! LOL


What you talkin about Willis!


----------



## Madlaz

Does anyone know what the poundage reduction will be per turn of limb bolts and the maximum turns.


----------



## 2xR

Madlaz said:


> Does anyone know what the poundage reduction will be per turn of limb bolts and the maximum turns.


Only Kevin for sure, but if history is any indication approx. 4 turns at about 2ish lbs. per turn.


----------



## Rulonjj

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Maybe I should show you a part a day, kinda like Johhny Cash built his car!!!



Where's the part of the day for today? Lol


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I probably should stop answering questions and let this thread die so it won't be on the front page!!


And leave us all in the dark? 

Run, Forest, run. I mean.... Build those bows, Forest, build those bows!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Madlaz said:


> Does anyone know what the poundage reduction will be per turn of limb bolts and the maximum turns.


One full turn = 4.0 - 5.0# depending upon the starting peak weight.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Rulonjj said:


> Where's the part of the day for today? Lol


I'll get right on that, how about the new draw stop??? LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll get right on that, how about the new draw stop??? LOL



HEELLLZZZZ yeah!


----------



## BMG

or the new cable slide


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I may, but I'm trying to basically *get within 4-6 fps of the SR speeds with a 7" brace bow, but with a smoother draw cycle*.


 That would be totally awesome! Bring it on!


----------



## 2xR

Ok Kevin - I tried the VPX Peanut Butter and Jelly bars (local supplement shop had them on special - now I know why), and I honestly believe that particle board would have tasted better...


----------



## Artemiz

Maybe they were on special cause they've been sitting around too long.....I've had the pumpkin supreme ones before, I thought they tasted pretty good.


----------



## 2xR

Yep - pumpkin ain't bad at all - but OMG the PB&J was horrible!


----------



## Madlaz

Kevin so if i bought a 60 lb bow what can you turn this down to iwould like a bow that will go down to 45 lbs i shoot in a leage that has weight limitations then can also turn wt up for other leages thanks for your answer.


----------



## Longbow42

Madlaz said:


> Kevin so if i bought a 60 lb bow what can you turn this down to iwould like a bow that will go down to 45 lbs i shoot in a leage that has weight limitations then can also turn wt up for other leages thanks for your answer.


With a 60# bow, 50# would be about as light as you could go I believe. Pretty sure you won't get it to 45#.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Madlaz said:


> Kevin so if i bought a 60 lb bow what can you turn this down to iwould like a bow that will go down to 45 lbs i shoot in a leage that has weight limitations then can also turn wt up for other leages thanks for your answer.


I wouldn't back any bow on the market down 15# from peak.

Why would they have a # limitation? Just curious....


----------



## Longbow42

Come on Kevin, give us some more pics of something! :slice::thumbs_up


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> Come on Kevin, give us some more pics of something! :slice::thumbs_up


I will try to, you do know LSU plays in 54 minutes, I have to get ready for the game!!!!!

I hope they don't listen to Miles talking about the possibilities of what COULD happen down the road, if they look past Ole Miss and especially Arkansas, they will be wondering what happened to the 1 in the lost column, it would then be a 3!!!!!

You play the game you have that week and the rest will work itself out.

Now if Boise St would play 8-10 good teams a year I may have more respect for them. But one game a year, against one half way team, not so much!!!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Kevin its an old folks leage


----------



## Hoppy

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'll get right on that, how about the new draw stop??? LOL


It's sad when I get so excited to see glimpses of the bow parts. I need other hobbies to fill my time!


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> It's sad when I get so excited to see glimpses of the bow parts. I need other hobbies to fill my time!


Me too but luckily I worked out so hard this morning that I can barely lift my arms, so football and laptop sounds like the perfect afternoon. LOL!


----------



## bowtech dually

The bow your describing would be very similar to the current Strother Infinity with possibly an additional 4-6 fps added if the numbers work out correct. Will the bow have similar lines to the Infinity or will there be a somewhat different look to the riser.

BD


Kevin Strother1 said:


> Charlie,
> 
> A 65# bow from K & K will max about 66.0-66.5 I have a +/- .5 tolerance on limb deflections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may, but I'm trying to basically get within 4-6 fps of the SR speeds with a 7" brace bow, but with a smoother draw cycle.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Now if Boise St would play 8-10 good teams a year I may have more respect for them. But one game a year, against one half way team, not so much!!!!!


DUDE - I didn't evenention Boise State today or their blowout victory last night! Why are bustin' my juevos?


----------



## TTNuge

2xR said:


> DUDE - I didn't evenention Boise State today or their blowout victory last night! Why are bustin' my juevos?


Because he can?


----------



## 2xR

TTNuge said:


> Because he can?


What'chu talkin' bout Willis???


----------



## TTNuge

2xR said:


> What'chu talkin' bout Willis???


My son's name is Willis.


----------



## 2xR

TTNuge said:


> My son's name is Willis.


Well then, would you ask him what he's talkin' 'bout?


----------



## cordini

WOW....Good game!


----------



## TLB2

Close game till the end


----------



## 2xR

So let me understand this correctly - because LSU beats a 4-7 team (barely with less than 5 minutes in the 4th Qtr.), they get more "Respect" than Boise State???

BTW, congrats on the win Kevin. A win is a win afterall...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> DUDE - I didn't evenention Boise State today or their blowout victory last night! Why are bustin' my juevos?


I wasn't singling you out, I just think that beating up on teams that can barely beat a high school team isn't very impressive. If you have to play good teams each week, you are mentally tired, physically beat up and have to dig dip inside yourself EVERY week. Not many teams can do that.

It's just not even a comparison to put their schedule against what teams in the SEC, Pac 10, Big 10 and some of the Big 12 have to play.


----------



## .284

2xR said:


> So let me understand this correctly - because LSU beats a 4-7 team (barely with less than 5 minutes in the 4th Qtr.), they get more "Respect" than Boise State???QUOTE]
> 
> It' all about the color?!?!


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> So let me understand this correctly - because LSU beats a 4-7 team (barely with less than 5 minutes in the 4th Qtr.), they get more "Respect" than Boise State???
> 
> BTW, congrats on the win Kevin. A win is a win afterall...


Yes! But I can't say much, my Beavers are on the hind teet right now.


----------



## DOAGuide

Hey Kevin, now that the game is over how about those pics? j/k


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> So let me understand this correctly - because LSU beats a 4-7 team (barely with less than 5 minutes in the 4th Qtr.), they get more "Respect" than Boise State???
> 
> BTW, congrats on the win Kevin. A win is a win afterall...


I guess all the BSU people on here need to bark what they can this year, because with 28 seniors going bye-bye after this season they won't have anything to talk about for a while!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I swear they give me a stress test every game, why can't they just win it early. The like to mess with my heart!!!! 

If I die from a heart attack it will be Les Miles fault!!!! J/K

Now matter what he does win, I guess that is the main thing.

I have nothing against Boise St, I think if they ever want the college football world to respect them they have to play in a decent top to bottom conference.

Probably 35-40 teams would have the same record for wins with their schedule.


----------



## cordini

Naw, pics can wait...Tonight is for celebrating a win! :cheer2::banana::cheers:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I swear they give me a stress test every game, why can't they just win it early. The like to mess with my heart!!!!
> 
> If I die from a heart attack it will be Les Miles fault!!!! J/K
> 
> Now matter what he does win, I guess that is the main thing.


Hey, no rolling a 7 until I get my Vengeance.......I know what you need. hahaha


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Naw, pics can wait...Tonight is for celebrating a win! :cheer2::banana::cheers:


Good point! Loved the game. Now if the Beavers can win.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I wasn't singling you out, I just think that beating up on teams that can barely beat a high school team isn't very impressive. If you have to play good teams each week, you are mentally tired, physically beat up and have to dig dip inside yourself EVERY week. Not many teams can do that.
> 
> It's just not even a comparison to put their schedule against what teams in the SEC, Pac 10, Big 10 and some of the Big 12 have to play.


I know Kevin - I just like stirrin' the pot from time to time.


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> I guess all the BSU people on here need to bark what they can this year, because with 28 seniors going bye-bye after this season they won't have anything to talk about for a while!



Et to Mike - I need a recommendation for a new dipper fellas - J/K LOL


----------



## Wood

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I swear they give me a stress test every game, why can't they just win it early. The like to mess with my heart!!!!
> 
> If I die from a heart attack it will be Les Miles fault!!!! J/K
> 
> Now matter what he does win, I guess that is the main thing.
> 
> I have nothing against Boise St, I think if they ever want the college football world to respect them they have to play in a decent top to bottom conference.
> 
> Probably 35-40 teams would have the same record for wins with their schedule.


NOT What are they now? Like 28 in a row? They always seem to do pretty well in the bowl games. BSU 35, LSU 17


----------



## cordini

:behindsof......


----------



## gkonduris

My prediction for the Cotton Bowl:

Boise Stae 24
LSU 17

:angel::shade::shade::angel::shade:

GDG


----------



## Kevin Strother1

How's this for when you play against a decent conference.

Boise St has played 4 SEC teams, know what their record is against SEC competition....0-4

2005 (10-3) Georgia beat (9-4) Boise St 48-13

2002 (9-4) Arkansas beat (12-1) Boise St 41-14

2001 (9-3) South Carolina beat (8-4) Boise St 32-13

2000 (6-6) Arkansas beat (10-2) Boise St 38-31

So would Boise St be undefeated this year if it played in the SEC conference? NO WAY!!!

This thread is way off course!!! LOL


----------



## roblytle13

Guys all this crap with BCS could be eliminated if they had some kind of playoff system. Maybe the top 15 teams. Until then there will be to many what ifs


----------



## Kevin Strother1

roblytle13 said:


> Guys all this crap with BCS could be eliminated if they had some kind of playoff system. Maybe the top 15 teams. Until then there will be to many what ifs


Corresct, but I don't see a playoff system ANYTIME soon.


----------



## roblytle13

Kevin how fast do you think my veng. will shoot at 27 inch 70lb? give me something to look forward to till I get it.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

We have stabilizers in Predator and Bonehead ready to ship.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

roblytle13 said:


> Kevin how fast do you think my veng. will shoot at 27 inch 70lb? give me something to look forward to till I get it.


With what arrow weight and what is on the string?


----------



## roblytle13

Me either but it would so nice to see some of the scrub teams like Boise play the big boys like Dude did in the National title game in basketball


----------



## roblytle13

it would be 350 grain.


----------



## StrictBaptist

What about me Kevin? I will be shooting

28 inch Draw
80 Pounds
450 Grain Arrow


----------



## cordini

gkonduris said:


> My prediction for the Cotton Bowl:
> 
> Boise Stae 24
> LSU 17
> 
> :angel::shade::shade::angel::shade:
> 
> GDG


Predictions like that won't get you invited over for pork chops, veggies & "critter" bread!!


----------



## roblytle13

Sorry, I wasn't thinking when I asked this. Have a blessed night



Kevin Strother1 said:


> With what arrow weight and what is on the string?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

roblytle13 said:


> it would be 350 grain.


The rating for 27" will be 304-312 fps



StrictBaptist said:


> What about me Kevin? I will be shooting
> 
> 28 inch Draw
> 80 Pounds
> 450 Grain Arrow


Rating for a 28" will be 310-320 fps.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cordini said:


> Predictions like that won't get you invited over for pork chops, veggies & "critter" bread!!


It's "fritter" bread Not "critter" bread....LOL


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Just wanted to get this back to page 1. 

-Chuck


----------



## PoppieWellie

Bowbuster123 said:


> Ok Guys, Lets hear what you are going to outfit these bows with.
> I have ordered the Black Death [email protected] 70# and 30" RH, I will be installing a Rip Cord Cord Red rest, Sword Centurion Sight, 1/8" Meta Peep(painted black), Matte black B-Stinger Stabilizer and the sling will be determined once I see the string colors.
> This may all change by the time I get the bow, but what the heck, it's fun to dream.


What is the difference between the Black Death Vengeance and Black Vengeance ?

Bump


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We have stabilizers in Predator and Bonehead ready to ship.


just wanted to say that these Stingray stabs are awesome. Got mine earlier this week and have to say that it is impressive. Enough weight that it holds very steady; yet it murders vibration. My Vanquish has no vibe but i put it on a [email protected] (that I know has vibe); and while it didn't dissipate all the vibe it didn't have as much. Plus it says Staff Shooter on it which I'm not; but at the range who knows that. i show up they think I'm good; I put my bow on the rack FMJ's in the tube and BS for a couple hours. Nobody has figured out that I suck yet.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's "fritter" bread Not "critter" bread....LOL


I know....I just cracked up when Kate called it "critter" bread!! :chortle: I need to watch that episode again....was the recipe included? We usually have fried bread @ Christmas with various soups....This would be a nice change!


----------



## 2xR

Sgt. Beardface said:


> just wanted to say that these Stingray stabs are awesome. Got mine earlier this week and have to say that it is impressive. Enough weight that it holds very steady; yet it murders vibration. My Vanquish has no vibe but i put it on a [email protected] (that I know has vibe); and while it didn't dissipate all the vibe it didn't have as much. Plus it says Staff Shooter on it which I'm not; but at the range who knows that. i show up they think I'm good; I put my bow on the rack FMJ's in the tube and BS for a couple hours. Nobody has figured out that I suck yet.



They are sweet stabs aren't they...


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We have stabilizers in Predator and Bonehead ready to ship.


If I order one, will my 32" Vindicator come with it? You should start assembling the longest draw bows first and work your way down. :thumbs_up


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> You should start assembling the longest draw bows first and work your way down. :thumbs_up


Ya, and start with the LH ones too.:wink:

Actually it might be best to wait.......might be some bugs to work out of the first ones assembled.


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> Ya, and start with the LH ones too.:wink:
> 
> Actually it might be best to wait.......might be some bugs to work out of the first ones assembled.


Good thinking. Maybe we should have a few while we wait for perfection. :darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I don't have any Bed Bugs!!! LOL

As much as I have shot these bows, I don't think I'll have any bugs.

Is it snowing anywhere else besides here?


----------



## slim9300

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't have any Bed Bugs!!! LOL
> 
> As much as I have shot these bows, I don't think I'll have any bugs.
> 
> Is it snowing anywhere else besides here?


Snowed a little here early this morning but should get a few inches this afternoon. Snow sucks. If I wanted snow I would have stayed in Duluth.


----------



## DOAGuide

Got snow on the hill tops and it was frozen here this morning. Suppose to get worse the next couple of days.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't have any Bed Bugs!!! LOL
> 
> As much as I have shot these bows, I don't think I'll have any bugs.
> 
> Is it snowing anywhere else besides here?


Had about 3" here last night....Light, fluffy that likes to drift back in after you've shoveled for an hour.


----------



## andy7yo

I thought we were gonna at least get a draw stop pic today!:shade:


----------



## cordini

andy7yo said:


> I thought we were gonna at least get a draw stop pic today!:shade:


It's still early in Idaho....Also a big win for LSU last night!


----------



## mtelknut

Light snow here today but we have at least 6 inches on the ground. It's chilly here at 16 degrees and down to single digits at night. I sure wasn't ready for winter this early though.


----------



## 2xR

Partly cloudy and 82 here in Houston. But it got down to 43 Friday night...


----------



## antler365

Went lobstering and got a bushel of scallops..... 38 and a North wind at 8 knots.. on the Vineyard.


----------



## .284

Had snow earlier here in Vermont but now it's just cold, WINDY, rainy and "yuckie"(only meteorological term I could find to fit!).
35 for high and teens for lows BUT that means .... *JANUARY IS COMING SOON!*


----------



## Bob_Looney

Snowing here.

ps; you know things are bad when Oregon Ducks are #1.


----------



## Rattler

Kevin, thanks for the Rockstar info. Yum. My new fav! Even goes with my saying "party like a Rockstar!"

Oh if I'm lucky I'll be challenging you in size. Yeah right!


----------



## Longbow42

Rattler said:


> Kevin, thanks for the Rockstar info. Yum. My new fav! Even goes with my saying "party like a Rockstar!"
> 
> Oh if I'm lucky I'll be challenging you in size. Yeah right!


 I already know that I am a lot bigger then him. he only looks maybe 5'10" or 6' tops. :smile:


----------



## d_ninja

Snowing here in Cali and I'm at 2000ft elevation.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Longbow42 said:


> I already know that I am a lot bigger then him. he only looks maybe 5'10" or 6' tops. :smile:


I'm just 6'0", but I stand upright when walking!!!! LOL

Snowing all day here, high is suppose to be 12 on Monday and 11 on Tuesday, I need to be like a duck and head South for the winter!!!!


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Snowing all day here, high is suppose to be 12 on Monday and 11 on Tuesday, I need to be like a duck and head South for the winter!!!!


Sounds like winter is coming in with a*......"VENGEANCE"!!!*


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> *I'm just 6'0", but I stand upright when walking!!!! LOL*
> 
> Snowing all day here, high is suppose to be 12 on Monday and 11 on Tuesday, I need to be like a duck and head South for the winter!!!!


 That there is funny. Looks like I'm not the only one who laughs at his own jokes!


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm just 6'0", but I stand upright when walking!!!! LOL


I was 6' tall when I was 12 yrs old. :wink:


----------



## kicker338

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't have any Bed Bugs!!! LOL
> 
> As much as I have shot these bows, I don't think I'll have any bugs.
> 
> Is it snowing anywhere else besides here?


Just wait till tomorrow morning about 7am then you can give the bows a real cold weather test lows mon. and tue suppose to be about 5deg. welcome to post falls lol. Would have told you a month ago but was afraid you would pack up and leave town lol.


----------



## roblytle13

It was 70 and sunny here today. So sorry for the cold weather. The mosquitoes here will tote you off.


----------



## Bowbuster123

kicker338 said:


> Just wait till tomorrow morning about 7am then you can give the bows a real cold weather test lows mon. and tue suppose to be about 5deg. welcome to post falls lol. Would have told you a month ago but was afraid you would pack up and leave town lol.


WHOOO back the truck up there Kicker.... I have dibs on doing the REAL cold weather testing. Being from Saskatchewan has to have at least one advantage...LOL


----------



## kicker338

Bowbuster123 said:


> WHOOO back the truck up there Kicker.... I have dibs on doing the REAL cold weather testing. Being from Saskatchewan has to have at least one advantage...LOL


True but Kevin doesn't live there he lives about 15mi. form my house lol.


----------



## stixshooter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm just 6'0", but I stand upright when walking!!!! LOL
> 
> Snowing all day here, high is suppose to be 12 on Monday and 11 on Tuesday, I need to be like a duck and head South for the winter!!!!



Vegas was in the mid to high 70s ... Flew back into dreary old Eugene at 39 and soupy fog ....


----------



## kicker338

kicker338 said:


> True but Kevin doesn't live there he lives about 15mi. form my house lol.


Oops should have said 15min. from my house eat your heart out lol.


----------



## Dameon

Sgt. Beardface said:


> just wanted to say that these Stingray stabs are awesome. Got mine earlier this week and have to say that it is impressive. Enough weight that it holds very steady; yet it murders vibration. My Vanquish has no vibe but i put it on a [email protected] (that I know has vibe); and while it didn't dissipate all the vibe it didn't have as much. Plus it says Staff Shooter on it which I'm not; but at the range who knows that. i show up they think I'm good; I put my bow on the rack FMJ's in the tube and BS for a couple hours. Nobody has figured out that I suck yet.


I'd like a 6 inch stingray in black powder coat to match the riser on my future Vengeance, except with VENGEANCE written on it...not staff shooter. Most people look at me and can't believe that I am old enough to have kids, so absolutely no one will believe that I am a staff shooter. I'm 27! Seriously, I get carded everywhere I go and I was in Cabela's today and they said they couldn't sell ammo to minors. Good grief.


----------



## PoppieWellie

kicker338 said:


> Just wait till tomorrow morning about 7am then you can give the bows a real cold weather test lows mon. and tue suppose to be about 5deg. welcome to post falls lol. Would have told you a month ago but was afraid you would pack up and leave town lol.


5 degree or not, I bet there are lot of people jealous of your close proximity to Kevin and Kate.

Do they let you visit them, with iPhone ? I mean.

Seems Kate Middleton's neighbors are all busy taking snapshots of Kate Middleton and sell them to the tabloids. 

Maybe you can be our undercover paparazzi guy! And try to get some Vengeance and Vindicator photos out to the craving public.

PS: Like 300RUM much better than 338Lapua


----------



## antler365

It is the start of a new week... Lets see what it brings! New video? maybe a draw stop photo.. One never knows.


----------



## matjok

Bump:wink:


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Dameon said:


> I'd like a 6 inch stingray in black powder coat to match the riser on my future Vengeance, except with VENGEANCE written on it...not staff shooter. Most people look at me and can't believe that I am old enough to have kids, so absolutely no one will believe that I am a staff shooter. I'm 27! Seriously, I get carded everywhere I go and I was in Cabela's today and they said they couldn't sell ammo to minors. Good grief.


Haha I'm 27 too; luckily I grow a beard easily and have lost around 40% of my hair so people believe I'm older. i haven't gotten carded since I was 17 made life easy when I smoked and drank; now that I am old enough for those things I don't crave 'em anymore. 'Cept beer I love me some beer.

-Chuck


----------



## kicker338

PoppieWellie said:


> 5 degree or not, I bet there are lot of people jealous of your close proximity to Kevin and Kate.
> 
> Do they let you visit them, with iPhone ? I mean.
> 
> Seems Kate Middleton's neighbors are all busy taking snapshots of Kate Middleton and sell them to the tabloids.
> 
> Maybe you can be our undercover paparazzi guy! And try to get some Vengeance and Vindicator photos out to the craving public.
> 
> PS: Like 300RUM much better than 338Lapua


Yes it's a rough life here,cabalas 5min. from my house, buck knife factory 5min away,45min. to the woods to hunt elk guess someone has to do it lol. That 338Lupa is too big for me, my338win. is enough. Sighted it in 2months ago first shot that didnt hurt 2nd shot didnt hurt 3rd shot THAT HURT. Also if you don't see kevin on here this morning he's probly out shovling snow lol. W've got over 2" and the weather man says this will keep up for about 24hs. Got to get off here and get the snow shovel out got to love lol.


----------



## 72Beetle

Longbow42 said:


> I was 6' tall when I was 12 yrs old. :wink:


I was 6'7" at 16 yrs old:shade:


----------



## Dameon

Yeah, I'm learning to embrace the gray hairs I got popping out all over my head. I'm hoping for an Anderson Cooper kind of look. Still got a ways to go before I actually start looking my age. Funny store, I actually had an old lady snatch the cig out of my hand and scold me and told me "NO! What would your mother think?". I didn't know what to say.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I need to be like a duck and head South for the winter!!!!


You can come to Colorado Springs........we don't get snow. I can tell already, that I'm going to be watering all winter.



> I was 6'7" at 16 yrs old


Don't ask how tall Longbow is now.


----------



## sightpin

I don't have weeks to go through all the posts in regards to pricing, so if you will humor me and let me ask this. If I were to order a black riser and a different camo option than the standard what would the price be on a Vengeance?


----------



## DOAGuide

sightpin said:


> I don't have weeks to go through all the posts in regards to pricing, so if you will humor me and let me ask this. If I were to order a black riser and a different camo option than the standard what would the price be on a Vengeance?


I believe the optional camo is only available for the entire bow. I could be wrong, but think I remember that being said!


----------



## Rulonjj

My vengeance is ordered in black riser predator limbs. If I remember right that puts the price right around $800


----------



## kicker338

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm just 6'0", but I stand upright when walking!!!! LOL
> 
> Snowing all day here, high is suppose to be 12 on Monday and 11 on Tuesday, I need to be like a duck and head South for the winter!!!!


Hey kevin better recheck that temp for tuesday weather man says 12 below ZEROW OH MY LOL.


----------



## antler365

You can upgrade your limb camo.. I think it's around 45.00


----------



## DOAGuide

antler365 said:


> You can upgrade your limb camo.. I think it's around 45.00


I stand corrected!


----------



## TTNuge

Standard finishes available at no extra charge

1) All Camo in God's Country Early Season
2) All Black
3) Black Riser/ Gods' Country Early Season camo limbs

Optional Full camo @ $45.00 up charge

1) G1 Micro Print
2) Vista
3) God's Country Late Season
4) Reaper Buck
5) King's Mountain Shadow
6) Predator Deception(Updated Brown)

*Black Riser and one of the optional camo limbs is a $20.00 up charge.*


----------



## Just 1 More

I thought REaper Buck was not going to be an option ???????


----------



## TTNuge

Just 1 More said:


> I thought REaper Buck was not going to be an option ???????


Reaper Buck is still an option for now but may not be available in time. If it isn't available by the end of January then Kevin stated they will change to another similar style of camo as an option. Current ETA's of the Reaper Buck film is running middle of January if I recall correctly so it's going to be close. Personally I'd be willing to wait until the end of February but I'm not sure if that is going to be an option.


----------



## Just 1 More

TTNuge said:


> Reaper Buck is still an option for now but may not be available in time. If it isn't available by the end of January then Kevin stated they will change to another similar style of camo as an option. Current ETA's of the Reaper Buck film is running middle of January if I recall correctly so it's going to be close. Personally I'd be willing to wait until the end of February but I'm not sure if that is going to be an option.


Thanks... if it's an option.. i can wait


----------



## Kevin Strother1

If you want to wait on the Reaper Buck that's fine, I just don't want people saying it took months for us to ship their bows.


----------



## asa1485

Kevin, I have not shot any of your newer bows but did shoot the older Allegiances. Just wanted to wish you the best with this venture. I know they will be sweet.


----------



## KateStrother1

kicker338 said:


> Yes it's a rough life here,cabalas 5min. from my house, buck knife factory 5min away,45min. to the woods to hunt elk guess someone has to do it lol. That 338Lupa is too big for me, my338win. is enough. Sighted it in 2months ago first shot that didnt hurt 2nd shot didnt hurt 3rd shot THAT HURT. Also if you don't see kevin on here this morning he's probly out shovling snow lol. W've got over 2" and the weather man says this will keep up for about 24hs. Got to get off here and get the snow shovel out got to love lol.


You are right! He was out shovling snow :wink:


----------



## sightpin

KateStrother1 said:


> You are right! He was out shovling snow :wink:


Maybe Kevin could design a new speed shovel with nice lines and a slim handle!:smile:


----------



## Moritz

Is it just me or has this tread gone dead quiet? How about another pick to get things going again Kevin? I'm so jealous, i stay in South Africa so its going to be a mission to get one of those bows here . . . plus i went head over heels and bought a SR71 and a Inspire earlier this year. I'll just have to wait a while before i have the privilege to shoot one of your new bows :embara:


----------



## cordini

Not quiet at all....I just think Kevin & Kate are really busy, which is a good thing for all of us!! :cheers:


----------



## Moritz

Jip, maybe well get a pick of the whole bow next. Just a question, we have all hear about Kevin's world records . . . how about a pick of the bow he used to set those. Bet it is still laying in a closet somewhere. Or even better still, a video of him shooting it through a crony again :tongue:. Come on Kevin take a break and let-loose that beast again, think if you dry fire it twice all the dust will be off :cheer2:


----------



## waterfowler24

Hey Kevin, when you were speaking of the quietness of the bows, what rest were you using to do the testing or what rest do you recommend? Just want my vengeance to be as silent as possible!!

"Yes I have, the K & K are quieter than my 2010 designs by 3-5 decibels." Also just wondering what the total decibel readings were just to compare? THANKS!


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you want to wait on the Reaper Buck that's fine, I just don't want people saying it took months for us to ship their bows.


Not a problem :darkbeer:


----------



## Just 1 More

I'm sur I missed it somewhere but,, what are the available draw lengths???


----------



## houndhamrick

Vindicator goes up to 32" DL.....


----------



## Just 1 More

houndhamrick said:


> Vindicator goes up to 32" DL.....


BUT, What is the "RANGE" low to high.. short to long ??????


----------



## 2xR

Just 1 More said:


> BUT, What is the "RANGE" low to high.. short to long ??????


Vengeance 
33” ATA
7” BH
60, 65,70,80,90, & 100 Peak Draw Weights
26-30" Draw Lengths
4.0 Lbs Mass Weight
334-342 IBO with smooth mods
339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
Split Limbs
MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)


Vindicator
35” ATA
7 1/8” BH
60,65,70, & 80 Peak Draw Weights
27-32" Draw Lengths
4.1 Lbs Mass Weight
332-340 with smooth mods
337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
Split Limbs
MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)


----------



## PoppieWellie

2xR said:


> Vengeance
> 33” ATA
> 7” BH
> 60, 65,70,80,90, & 100 Peak Draw Weights
> 26-30" Draw Lengths
> 4.0 Lbs Mass Weight
> 334-342 IBO with smooth mods
> 339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
> Split Limbs
> MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)
> 
> 
> Vindicator
> 35” ATA
> 7 1/8” BH
> 60,65,70, & 80 Peak Draw Weights
> 27-32" Draw Lengths
> 4.1 Lbs Mass Weight
> 332-340 with smooth mods
> 337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
> Split Limbs
> MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)


Just want to add to the last post that per Kevin, draw length will be adjustable with a rotary dial. I would assume then, to change the DL, the user simply removes one or a couple set-screws. rotate the DL setting and then re-tighten the set screw(s). No module or bow press is necessary.

Let-off options are 65%, 80%, and 85%, the owner's pick.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

I finally broke down and ordered me a 65# Vengeance in Predator camo over the weekend. Can't wait to see a pic of one!!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I finally broke down and ordered me a 65# Vengeance in Predator camo over the weekend. Can't wait to see a pic of one!!!!


Wow! Exactly the same choice as mine! Welcome to the forefront of archery!

Wellie


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

PoppieWellie said:


> Wow! Exactly the same choice as mine! Welcome to the forefront of archery!
> 
> Wellie


Yep, my Vanquish will probably be collecting dust as a backup bow next year...


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt


----------



## kicker338

KateStrother1 said:


> You are right! He was out shovling snow :wink:


To bad you guys weren't here 2yrs. ago when we had record snow falls, you might have had to throw him out the door to shovel then haha.

The rest of this post i'm addressing to you as you are the lady of the house. I've kidded on here abit about where you live 15min. away etc. but serously I do not know your address and for your privicy do not want to know, wouldn't put it on here even if I did know. Not that kind of person. Have had the opprtunety to meet some well known people at cabalas, Phil Philips from summits high places,Jim Barnworth from Western Extreem tv series and Chuck Buck from buck knives(did get his auto. on my knife lol.) If at some point in time I run into you 2 around town the pleasure will be mine thanks for your time.

PS better make sure kevin is dressed good for shovling today man it's cold out there haha


----------



## PoppieWellie

Longbow42 said:


> If I order one, will my 32" Vindicator come with it? You should start assembling the longest draw bows first and work your way down. :thumbs_up


Hmmm... Perhaps a slight mod to that comment.

How about:

assemble the longest draw bows last, and ship them first.


----------



## .284

PoppieWellie said:


> Hmmm... Perhaps a slight mod to that comment.
> 
> How about:
> 
> assemble the longest draw bows last, and ship them first.


IS IT JANUARY YET?!? 
How about picture day?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Congratulation on K & K moving past Page 70 on this thread and beyond!


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt


----------



## Just 1 More

PoppieWellie said:


> ttt


Start calling you VIAGRAWellie as much as you're keeping it up

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Elite One

One Vengence paid in full. Come on January. Maybe Feb.


----------



## Just 1 More

Elite One said:


> One Vengence paid in full. Come on January. Maybe Feb.


Going to have to change your name


----------



## PoppieWellie

Just 1 More said:


> Start calling you VIAGRAWellie as much as you're keeping it up
> 
> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Viagra for woman ? Interesting idea.

Wellie


----------



## op27

PoppieWellie said:


> Viagra for woman ? Interesting idea.
> 
> Wellie



hehe now we need I'm that sex icons.


----------



## Just 1 More

PoppieWellie said:


> Viagra for woman ? Interesting idea.
> 
> Wellie





op27 said:


> hehe now we need I'm that sex icons.


NO KIDDING...... How was I to know??????


----------



## PoppieWellie

Just 1 More said:


> NO KIDDING...... How was I to know??????


My husband and I use the same ID, that is why people ask us why poppiewellie is always on AT. We take turn testing our engineering project and have AT thread running in the background.


----------



## Bowbuster123

We need new pics


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt


----------



## SemperF

Bump ba bump


----------



## antler365

Good morning!


----------



## BradMc26

So who will post pics of their new bow first? K&K or SA?

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin and Kate haven't been on much which MUST mean they are busy getting stuff together. Kevin.....post a pic of something


----------



## 2xR

PoppieWellie said:


> Viagra for woman ? Interesting idea.
> 
> Wellie



Its called Flibanserin (pharmaceutical name obviously not the trade/market name), and the FDA rejected it in June 2010 based on mixed results from two clinical trials...


----------



## Karbon

I hope the video of the bow is getting made right.........now.


----------



## 2xR

I hope A video is being made right now - of anything K&K related...


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> I hope A video is being made right now - of anything K&K related...


X2.......:smile:


----------



## Rattler

I can't wait to get mine. I'm gonna bathe it Texas style! I think I'm gonna name her "Wootle"


----------



## pendejo37

Rattler said:


> I can't wait to get mine. I'm gonna bathe it Texas style! I think I'm gonna name her "Wootle"


Now it is definitely getting creepy in here.....lol


----------



## Karbon

How about some magic Kevin?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QehZjjwb7-I&feature=related


----------



## Longbow42

I just changed mine from black to all Predator. Will be my first camo bow. I was at LAS yesterday and saw some bows with G1 Micro and did not like it as much as I thought. I'll have John make me some strings and will be set. Hope to take a really good bear with it this spring.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> How about some magic Kevin?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QehZjjwb7-I&feature=related


Yea I could perform that trick!!!


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea I could perform that trick!!!


In...MI?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Anywhere.........My tricks aren't limited by state borders....Idianapolis would be a great place.....that is where I met Kate for the first time.


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning Kevin! Thanks for the protein info. Seems to help with recovery. So what kind of good news do you have for the masses today?


----------



## rembrandt

Any brochures yet????? Just kidding but pictures would be nice....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I asked Kate if we should post a pic of some of the raw parts, she is NOT in favor of it, but I will use my persuasiveness on her today and maybe post pics of some part tonight????

MAYBE, Might, Probably, if she lets me!!! I really don't want to use all my favors up yet!!! I still have over a month left in the year!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rembrandt said:


> Any brochures yet????? Just kidding but pictures would be nice....


Yea we have brochures, I posted them on the EA forum yesterday!!!! Did you not see them? J/K

Yes a picture would be nice about now!!!

Trust me, the machinist get tired of seeing MY number on their phone, I bet they would like to take one of the new risers and beat me senseless with it!!!


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Anywhere.........My tricks aren't limited by state borders....Idianapolis would be a great place.....that is where I met Kate for the first time.


Indy...really...say in Jan by chance?


----------



## gkonduris

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Anywhere.........My tricks aren't limited by state borders....Idianapolis would be a great place.....that is where I met Kate for the first time.


I know of a little Greek restaurant you and Kate can go to while in Indy...........I'm sure they'll charge you double!


----------



## sliverpicker

Rattler said:


> I can't wait to get mine. I'm gonna bathe it Texas style! I think I'm gonna name her "Wootle"


You gotta get off the Juice, Bruce...


----------



## cordini

gkonduris said:


> I know of a little Greek restaurant you and Kate can go to while in Indy...........I'm sure they'll charge you double!


I wish Indy was a suburb of Bismarck right now....I'm hungry!! Right now it's looking like soup & wings for supper. :set1_cook2: Nice winter storm blowing in for Thanksgiving......Hope you all have a Happy one & safe travels! :smow:


----------



## kkrueger

cordini said:


> I wish Indy was a suburb of Bismarck right now....I'm hungry!! Right now it's looking like soup & wings for supper. :set1_cook2: Nice winter storm blowing in for Thanksgiving......Hope you all have a Happy one & safe travels! :smow:


Whats it like in Bismarck? It hasn't gotten up north yet...we were suppose to get it worse


----------



## PoppieWellie

cordini said:


> I wish Indy was a suburb of Bismarck right now....I'm hungry!! Right now it's looking like soup & wings for supper. :set1_cook2: Nice winter storm blowing in for Thanksgiving......Hope you all have a Happy one & safe travels! :smow:


Wish everyone a safe travel too!

Remember, if you are flying, use pervert pat-down and no porno-scanner today.


----------



## gkonduris

cordini said:


> I wish Indy was a suburb of Bismarck right now....I'm hungry!! Right now it's looking like soup & wings for supper. :set1_cook2: Nice winter storm blowing in for Thanksgiving......Hope you all have a Happy one & safe travels! :smow:


Thanks Cordini

Unfortunately, I have to fly to Europe this Friday. I'd rather be home but business dictates. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## sliverpicker

PoppieWellie said:


> Viagra for woman ? Interesting idea.
> 
> Wellie


You guy's/girls need to get separate screen names...


----------



## PoppieWellie

Elite One said:


> One Vengence paid in full. Come on January. Maybe Feb.


Congrats on the Leap of Faith!

And welcome to the Circle of the Enlightened.

Wellie


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I asked Kate if we should post a pic of some of the raw parts, she is NOT in favor of it, but I will use my persuasiveness on her today and maybe post pics of some part tonight????
> 
> MAYBE, Might, Probably, if she lets me!!! I really don't want to use all my favors up yet!!! I still have over a month left in the year!!!


Oh gi ahead Kevin. Thats what credit is for. Heck if the Govt. can rack up more than a trillion $ of debt, you can owe Kate a couple of favors - can't you big guy???


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I asked Kate if we should post a pic of some of the raw parts, she is NOT in favor of it, but I will use my persuasiveness on her today and maybe post pics of some part tonight????
> 
> MAYBE, Might, Probably, if she lets me!!! I really don't want to use all my favors up yet!!! I still have over a month left in the year!!!


Kevin, don't forget, it's a whole lot easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Kevin I just sent ya a pic of my military ID I know this sounds cheap on my part but I try to save money where I can. Thanks again and can't wait to shoot this bow.

-Chuck


----------



## .284

kyraizor said:


> Now those are words to live by when it comes to a man and his hobbies!


Hobbies = Life !!!! (With a very GOOD wife !!!!)


----------



## Mys2kal

How about the new pic of the week Kevin?


----------



## Rattler

Sliver it's gamma radiation I was exposed to. Pretty sweet stuff. It can come in handy at Elk Camp.


----------



## Oregon HG

TTNuge said:


> Reaper Buck is still an option for now but may not be available in time. If it isn't available by the end of January then Kevin stated they will change to another similar style of camo as an option. Current ETA's of the Reaper Buck film is running middle of January if I recall correctly so it's going to be close. Personally I'd be willing to wait until the end of February but I'm not sure if that is going to be an option.


After Kevin and I looked and tested various other camo options that were to "replace" Reaper Buck, we have found nothing that Kevin likes! Reaper Buck will remain a option, but you will have to be patient on that pattern! It is in the works!


----------



## TTNuge

Oregon HG said:


> After Kevin and I looked and tested various other camo options that were to "replace" Reaper Buck, we have found nothing that Kevin likes! Reaper Buck will remain a option, but you will have to be patient on that pattern! It is in the works!


Thanks Mike, I trust your and Kevin's judgment. I'm willing to wait, even if it means February, hopefully no later.


----------



## Oregon HG

asa1485 said:


> Kevin, I have not shot any of your newer bows but did shoot the older Allegiances. Just wanted to wish you the best with this venture. I know they will be sweet.


As someone who has shot Kevins designs since 2001, and owned several Allegiances! You will be VERY Impressed with his newer stuff!


----------



## PoppieWellie

.284 said:


> Kevin, don't forget, it's a whole lot easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission!


Don't worry, Kevin, if it comes to the point you have to kneel in front of Kate for repentence, we would all go to Post Falls to kneel beside you in the garage.


----------



## Oregon HG

TTNuge said:


> Thanks Mike, I trust your and Kevin's judgment. I'm willing to wait, even if it means February, hopefully no later.


I expect it to be early Jan at this point!


----------



## nontypical225

Pics?


----------



## Oregon HG

FACEBOOK PAGE!


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea we have brochures, I posted them on the EA forum yesterday!!!! Did you not see them? J/K
> 
> Yes a picture would be nice about now!!!
> 
> Trust me, the machinist get tired of seeing MY number on their phone,* I bet they would like to take one of the new risers and beat me senseless with it!!!*


You never know Kevin that after they have "bent" the riser on you you could have a whole new design. Not a reflex or a deflex, but maybe Keflex riser.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Mods*

I know this is not what you wanted to see, but I am breaking my rule to give you this little bit. It is a NON-finished mod set. The corner rounds aren't on the mods yet and it's just raw aluminum.

I will try and give you a picture of the cams next week. And maybe some other parts next week.

I figured since tomorrow is Thanksgiving, I would give a "Thank you" to all of the people who have placed their faith in us to deliver the best bow we can produce. 

I thank God everyday for blessing me with the ability to design bows, giving me a wonderful, supportive wife, healthy and overall great kids, I hope you all have a Happy Thanksgiving with your families.

I was on the phone today with the machinist, parts are hopefully being delivered late next week or the first of the following week, as long as the snow and cold temps don't slow down Fed Ex.

Limbs are headed to Mike at OHG for dipping and Black paint within a week. 

We are inching ever so close to having everything ready for shipping out bows, I'm still not changing the date from Jan 2011. I know how stuff can happen.

By the way, I didn't tell Kate I was posting the raw mods pics, so if you don't see me on here for a few days, my wounds are healing!!! J/K


----------



## PoppieWellie

Yeahhhh! Picture!
:dancing:

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! From our family to yours, Kevin.

And Happy Thanksgiving! Everyone!


----------



## Rattler

Makes me want to put it in my mouth and say look at my Grillz! Bling bling!


----------



## stixshooter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I asked Kate if we should post a pic of some of the raw parts, she is NOT in favor of it, but I will use my persuasiveness on her today and maybe post pics of some part tonight????
> 
> MAYBE, Might, Probably, if she lets me!!! I really don't want to use all my favors up yet!!! I still have over a month left in the year!!!



Sounds like my house Kevin ... "but honey I'm just a simple man" seems to work for me in most cases... Worth a try...


----------



## sightpin

Rattler said:


> Makes me want to put it in my mouth and say look at my Grillz! Bling bling!


That was exactly what I was thinking, well kind of. My actual first thought was a set of dentures.


----------



## antler365

I love these pics as we go!!!! Thank you Kevin.. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Rattler I'm thinkin' those might hurt my teeth!!! LOL


----------



## rocket75

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Thanks Kevin for all you do. Well lets go try for a thanksgiving buck! Can't wait for my vindicator.


----------



## cordini

Happy Thanksgiving!! 

I am also thankful for all God has blessed me with.....Especially my wife & daughter. I hope you all have a great holiday season and remember all the blessings you have in your lives. Like many here, I have also met "new" friends thanks to the bow designs of Kevin and the ventures that he & Kate have been involved with. 

Looking forward to the Vindicator, more pics, and the great videos!! Thanks Kate & Kevin....Best to you today & always!


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, are you sure you're not playing with us and posted a picture of a horse shoe!? :smile:


----------



## 2xR

GR8 pic Kevin - thank you. I am thankful I was able to get out of Boise yesterday and back home to TX where it is warm, sunny!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Rattler said:


> Makes me want to put it in my mouth and say look at my Grillz! Bling bling!


Wouldn't that make you a "Rappin Rattler"????lol


----------



## roblytle13

Kevin,

Thanks for doing what you do and thanks for sharing your faith. I am sure that God will bless you and your family. I hope that all have a blessed and safe Thanksgiving


----------



## link06

Sweet! The suspense is killing me, but a pic every once in awhile helps. Have a Happy Thanksgiving and my prayers go out to Fedex for trouble free deliveries!LOL
God Bless!


----------



## TTNuge

After being certain that I can wait a little longer for Reaper buck, one picture and the thought that others will be receiving and shooting their bows well before me has me second guessing myself yet again. Still going to wait but I didn't realize as hard as it is now to wait it's going to be so much harder once others have theirs and are out shooting them. Doesn't help that I'm completely bowless right now!


----------



## three5x5s

Kevin do you think you can make a deal with Limb Driver. I will be having K&K paper tune my new bow & it would be great if you could already have the rest there & maybe an option to have it dipped in the standard camo to match bow & stab


----------



## houndhamrick

Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## jfuller17

Nice! Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## north slope

Well, Thanksgiving is a double for me today....I also am 14 years clean and sober, it has been a long road but worth every minute of it. Happy thanksgiving my fellow K&K brothers!


----------



## Karbon

Rattler said:


> Makes me want to put it in my mouth and say look at my Grillz! Bling bling!


I was thinking the same thing Rattler! Kevin is a rap fan...Tupac I think.


----------



## .284

LIFE IS GOOD !
Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Not just today but everyday all year long.


----------



## gkonduris

Happy Thanksgiving to the K&K family of archers!


----------



## mtelknut

Happy Thanksgiving to all my archery friends and congrats to North Slope on 14 years of sobriety.


----------



## Longbow42

Happy Thanksgiving to all. I will be ending my sobriety in about 3 hours.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

If y'all only knew what was on my iPod! I go from "mr steal your girl" to "steal you away". Now name artist and genre


----------



## 72Beetle

Rattler said:


> If y'all only knew what was on my iPod! I go from "mr steal your girl" to "steal you away". Now name artist and genre


I am not sure about your Rattler, Randy Rogers? geez.


----------



## antler365

Trey Songz.....


----------



## Green Pins

"$35 dryfire fee"?, that should get everyone but Hoyt shooters attention.


----------



## 2xR

Wow - the cowgirls are seriously stinkin' the new stadium up...


----------



## goingpro24

what is k And K I never heard of that bow company


----------



## Kevin Strother1

goingpro24 said:


> what is k And K I never heard of that bow company


Am I the little k or the Big K? LOL


----------



## .284

goingpro24 said:


> what is k And K I never heard of that bow company


Kevin & Kate Strother. Brand new. Looks exciting.


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Am I the little k or the Big K? LOL


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! A little of both.....


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Am I the little k or the Big K? LOL


Probably depends on the day!


----------



## 2xR

goingpro24 said:


> what is k And K I never heard of that bow company



Go back to the first page and begin reading from the first post...


----------



## 2xR

:secret:


kyraizor said:


> The JG honeymoons looks to be over.


Holy cow - the boys are playin' with some heart. A tale of two halfs... :mg:


----------



## Rattler

Very good on one beetle! And yes Trey songs is one too. I also have "new shalom". Unlike a variety. What ever gets me going. And we all know when you live with permanent gamma radiation it doesn't take much!


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Am I the little k or the Big K? LOL


little k b/c we all know big K wears the pants!


----------



## 2xR

Darn it man - Breese only got me 38 fantasy points - rhggggg.


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Am I the little k or the Big K? LOL


After posting a pic of the mods...i'm guessing little "k"!! 

To each and everyone...Happy Thanksgiving and God Bless!!


----------



## lovetohunt93

I thought I would post on the worlds longest thread.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Am I the little k or the Big K? LOL


Go and ask Kate. I am sure she will tell you which one you are allowed to be.lol


----------



## Mys2kal

Bowbuster123 said:


> Go and ask Kate. I am sure she will tell you which one you are allowed to be.lol


That's funny.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Bowbuster123 said:


> Go and ask Kate. I am sure she will tell you which one you are allowed to be.lol


Man is the head of the house, and wife is the neck that turns the head.

Wellie


----------



## north slope

ttt


----------



## antler365

PoppieWellie said:


> Man is the head of the house, and wife is the neck that turns the head.
> 
> Wellie


So very true!!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bowbuster123 said:


> Go and ask Kate. I am sure she will tell you which one you are allowed to be.lol


I just asked Kate which one I "could" be, she told me if I post any more crappy pics I will be the silent and invisible "K".....wonder what she means by that!!!! J/K LOL


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just asked Kate which one I "could" be, she told me if I post any more crappy pics I will be the silent and invisible "K".....wonder what she means by that!!!! J/K LOL


Wouldn't dare guess nor would I want to find out! I'd even bet that this wouldn't be one to try and get forgiveness for either!!!


----------



## sliverpicker

Depends if it's before or after plowing...


----------



## boonerbrad

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just asked Kate which one I "could" be, she told me if I post any more crappy pics I will be the silent and invisible "K".....wonder what she means by that!!!! J/K LOL


Kevin i would not push my luck. She looks to be in much better shape than you. I think she can take you.


----------



## bginvestor

Yes.. that was a crappy pic.. :faint2:


Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just asked Kate which one I "could" be, she told me if I post any more crappy pics I will be the silent and invisible "K".....wonder what she means by that!!!! J/K LOL


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I just asked Kate which one I "could" be, she told me if I post any more crappy pics I will be the silent and invisible "K".....wonder what she means by that!!!! J/K LOL


Well it looks like we now have a "silent and invisible K" and a "Special K" 
Where is Karbon these days anyway???LOL


----------



## tuskbuster

He was a mouse on Strothers forum (I think).


----------



## Mys2kal

kyraizor said:


> Like the Brad Paisley song says. "You need to know that's not how it works. It's not who wears the pants, it's who wears the skirt"


I think Kevin likes to call it a kilt:set1_rolf2:


----------



## jfuller17

Mys2kal said:


> I think Kevin likes to call it a kilt:set1_rolf2:


Your avatar picture looks like Kyle Busch kinda. LOL Just needs a M&M hat


----------



## SemperF

Mys2kal said:


> I think Kevin likes to call it a kilt:set1_rolf2:


 Is that like a european man bag LOL J/K


----------



## beta027

just wondering if you've got some pics of these bows? And by chance, what are the draw weights? Thank you.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

beta027 said:


> just wondering if you've got some pics of these bows? And by chance, what are the draw weights? Thank you.


No pictures yet. Draw weights are below.

Vengeance
33” ATA
7” BH
60, 65,70,80,90, & 100 Peak Draw Weights
26-30" Draw Lengths
4.0 Lbs Mass Weight
334-342 IBO with smooth mods
339-347 IBO with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
Split Limbs
MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced)


Vindicator
35” ATA
7 1/8” BH
60,65,70, & 80 Peak Draw Weights
27-32" Draw Lengths
4.1 Lbs Mass Weight
332-340 with smooth mods
337-345 with speed mods (both rated at 30" draw)
Split Limbs
MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced)


----------



## beta027

Thank You very much!


----------



## Karbon

Sorry guys...I've been out hunting...with my Sako!


----------



## Artemiz

Where was that post by Kevin about offering replacement limbs for a Strother bow if Strother goes out of business? I need to verify that.


----------



## cordini

IDK if he said limbs.....As I recall, he would have parts (including limbs I venture to say) available for the bows.....He holds the rights to the SA bows he designed.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Sorry guys...I've been out hunting...with my Sako!


Sacrilegious - you rifle hunter! 

OK, I'm over it? What model and caliber?


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Sacrilegious - you rifle hunter!
> 
> OK, I'm over it? What model and caliber?


Sake 85 Stainless Lam Hunter...in .270WSM.
9 Degrees out and my thumbs are frozen!


----------



## tmoran

What is the limb "paint"? Is it a duracoat product?


----------



## PoppieWellie

2xR said:


> Sacrilegious - you rifle hunter!
> 
> OK, I'm over it? What model and caliber?


We are out practicing, 338Lapua, 300RUM, 408 Cheytac, and 50BMG, at 1,300 yards.


----------



## 2xR

I loved the Barrett when I was still in group. When we were in Afghanistan the first go around, we used to shoot rock chucks (prairie dogs), out to 1500 yards into the Afghany camps just to make sure they knew we were still out there... Been thinking about buying one but they just released the 98 Bravo and now I can't decide...


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> I loved the Barrett when I was still in group. When we were in Afghanistan the first go around, we used to shoot rock chucks (prairie dogs), out to 1500 yards into the Afghany camps just to make sure they knew we were still out there... Been thinking about buying one but they just released the 98 Bravo and now I can't decide...


Yeah we carried them (sniper teams) into Iraq! Amazing what you can shoot THROUGH.


----------



## gkonduris

Since we're on the subject, I'm having a custom rifle built chambered with Lazzeroni's Titan cartridge (.338) shooting a 300 gr Sierra HPBT round. My question to you long range shooters, which scope brand and model should I be looking at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

gkonduris said:


> Since we're on the subject, I'm having a custom rifle built chambered with Lazzeroni's Titan cartridge (.338) shooting a 300 gr Sierra HPBT round. My question to you long range shooters, which scope brand and model should I be looking at? Thanks in advance.


If you can afford it I would check out the Schmidt & Bender Police Marksman II. Schmidt & Bender make really great scopes. It is all they produce. They don't make binos, rangefinders, or spotting scopes. Only High quality rifle scopes.

http://schmidtbender.com/scopes_policemarksman.shtml


----------



## DOAGuide

Whichever scope you decide on (I am partial to zeiss) buy the best glass you can afford. Schmidt and Bender makes good ones as does Kahles.


----------



## 2xR

S&B are great scopes but this is what I would recommend. 

http://www.opticsplanet.net/nightforce-56mm-nxs-riflescope.html

Seen them take a beatin and never loose zero - pretty important when it's you and your FO way behind enemy lines and all you have is your equipment and and extraction coordinates!


----------



## .284

Most high end European glass is great but Swarovski/Kahles' warranty puts them on top for me.
I tripped while hunting earlier this fall, landed on my EL 's and broke the focus knob. Called Swaro and mailed them back USPS next day. Had them back in the woods in four days! All for NO CHARGE! Their scopes have been great for me also.


----------



## Oregon HG

Not Duracoat! Duracoat you can not have patterns on like Hydrographics.


----------



## Oregon HG

I see the BSU best team threads have all died!


----------



## 12 rings only

Oregon HG said:


> I see the BSU best team threads have all died!


I thought for sure Auburn was beat...Oh well OSU pounded Mich!!


----------



## Longbow42

Mike,
Did you get some limbs and risers in to dip yet?


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> I see the BSU best team threads have all died!


BSU is the best!


----------



## tmoran

Oregon HG said:


> Not Duracoat! Duracoat you can not have patterns on like Hydrographics.


Mike, I thought you mentioned "black paint". If someone orders black limbs they are not asking for a hydrographic. I can't see any dipper using black as a base coat either. Any other reason? Duracoat sure seems durable. Can you tell us what the black coating will be?


----------



## StrictBaptist

2xR said:


> S&B are great scopes but this is what I would recommend.
> 
> http://www.opticsplanet.net/nightforce-56mm-nxs-riflescope.html
> 
> Seen them take a beatin and never loose zero - pretty important when it's you and your FO way behind enemy lines and all you have is your equipment and and extraction coordinates!


I am partial to Schmidt & Bender 3×12x50 combat telescope with illuminated reticle. At least thats what I had on my long range rifle when I was in Afghanistan


----------



## .284

Hey Kate,
Maybe it's time to let Kevin jump in here with another picture or something to get us back to the new "K&K" Archery.


----------



## slim9300

.284 said:


> Hey Kate,
> Maybe it's time to let Kevin jump in here with another picture or something to get us back to the new "K&K" Archery.


He's too busy getting tanked after the LSU game. Crazy weekend for college football. Sorry man. I really wished for a Boise v. LSU showdown. It would have tested the true strength of BSU.


----------



## cordini

gkonduris said:


> Since we're on the subject, I'm having a custom rifle built chambered with Lazzeroni's Titan cartridge (.338) shooting a 300 gr Sierra HPBT round. My question to you long range shooters, which scope brand and model should I be looking at? Thanks in advance.


Geez G!! Isn't that a little bit of overkill for your squirrel gun??!! :yield:


----------



## 2xR

StrictBaptist said:


> I am partial to Schmidt & Bender 3×12x50 combat telescope with illuminated reticle. At least thats what I had on my long range rifle when I was in Afghanistan


I don't disagree - but when we got a hold of a couple of the NightForce with the 8x32x56 it was that much better!

If price is somewhat of a factor, which it usually is, the Swaro/Kahles are great as is the Zeiss.

If price really is a factor but you still want a great scope with incredible warranty and options galore which many LE agencies across the country use, go for the Leoupold Mark 4 series - you can order custom reticles and turrets specific to your caliber and bullet through the custom shop in either 1" or 30MM main tubes...

http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/mark-4-lrt-riflescopes/


----------



## SemperF

cordini said:


> Geez G!! Isn't that a little bit of overkill for your squirrel gun??!! :yield:


Prairie Dogs BEWARE LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

2xR said:


> I don't disagree - but when we got a hold of a couple of the NightForce with the 8x32x56 it was that much better!
> 
> If price is somewhat of a factor, which it usually is, the Swaro/Kahles are great as is the Zeiss.
> 
> If price really is a factor but you still want a great scope with incredible warranty and options galore which many LE agencies across the country use, go for the Leoupold Mark 4 series - you can order custom reticles and turrets specific to your caliber and bullet through the custom shop in either 1" or 30MM main tubes...
> 
> http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/mark-4-lrt-riflescopes/


Nightforce and Leupold are what we use too.

Bump


----------



## gkonduris

Thx guys for your replies on scopes!


----------



## 5MilesBack

slim9300 said:


> I really wished for a Boise v. LSU showdown. It would have tested the true strength of BSU.


Well, since neither will be going to a BCS bowl now, the window's wide open for that matchup in another bowl.:wink: Although I was kind of hoping that LSU would get to pound Ohio State this year in a bowl. That might be doubtful now.


----------



## bowhuntermark

Can we please bring this back to the bows, there are other forums for guns, football, which bow company's butt Karbon is kissing now, and please for the love of god will some of you people stop bashing members about post counts. Most of us just sit back observe, learn some good information and if we have nothing to say we don't, it's not a competition of nonsense posts to bring your count up. I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax. Thanks


----------



## Bow1

I second that one!


----------



## 5MilesBack

bowhuntermark said:


> I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax.


There's an easy way to do that........if you want to relax and this thread doesn't relax you.......move to another thread.

Personally, I'm not a fan of all the threads on here where guys are just relaxing........so I either don't open those, or move on when I find them.:wink:


----------



## Karbon

I will give you something to talk about you DB.




bowhuntermark said:


> Can we please bring this back to the bows, there are other forums for guns, football, which bow company's butt Karbon is kissing now, and please for the love of god will some of you people stop bashing members about post counts. Most of us just sit back observe, learn some good information and if we have nothing to say we don't, it's not a competition of nonsense posts to bring your count up. I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax. Thanks


----------



## cordini

Hey Kate....Is it okay to send you more $ for my Vindicator or would you prefer we wait until you are ready for delivery? Thanks! 

Kevin....Sorry about the LSU game....I was watching until the NDSU game came on. We beat Robert-Morris in the 1st round of the FCS playoffs....Next up, Montana State.


----------



## DOAGuide

bowhuntermark said:


> Can we please bring this back to the bows, there are other forums for guns, football, which bow company's butt Karbon is kissing now, and please for the love of god will some of you people stop bashing members about post counts. Most of us just sit back observe, learn some good information and if we have nothing to say we don't, it's not a competition of nonsense posts to bring your count up. I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax. Thanks


Dude, I don't know you from Adam....but coming on here to bash our conversations and hammering on Karbon at the same time??????? NOT COOL!


----------



## Beaver

When pics and more bow info are available would K&K put this thread to bed and start a new one.


----------



## TTNuge

Beaver said:


> When pics and more bow info are available would K&K put this thread to bed and start a new one.


There is an official thread in the manufacturing forum. Hopefully all information from the company gets posted there and this thread will just be the unofficial fans and friends BS thread.


----------



## showmehntr

DOAGuide said:


> Dude, I don't know you from Adam....but coming on here to bash our conversations and hammering on Karbon at the same time??????? NOT COOL!


Why? He stated his opinion like you all do. If you or Karbon don't like it get over it.


----------



## bowhuntermark

First off Karbon can speak for himself. Second I simply stated it's a K+K bow thread and lets bring it back to that.


----------



## Mathias

bowhuntermark said:


> Can we please bring this back to the bows, there are other forums for guns, football, which bow company's butt Karbon is kissing now, and please for the love of god will some of you people stop bashing members about post counts. Most of us just sit back observe, learn some good information and if we have nothing to say we don't, it's not a competition of nonsense posts to bring your count up. I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax. Thanks


Well said :thumbs_up
Beware the cliques.


----------



## north slope

Guns football this thread is missing something.............................................fishing. I will keep kind of close to topic, this fish was caught in Idaho the home of K&K (13 pounds on a fly rod). Let's post up fishing pictures to help pass the time, and keep everyone happy.:angel:


----------



## cordini

IDK, what's wrong with us passing the time & having some fun here while we are waiting? Kate & Kevin are busy getting details done....When they have new info for us, they seem to come here & pass it on to us. If you don't see anything new, just go on to the next thread that interests you....When you check back and see a jump in the page count, you can probably guess that Kevin gave us some more info....Catch up @ that point. Yeah, some of us have known each other for awhile....No need to hammer on us for that. We are all just as interested in seeing the bows & hearing from Kate & Kevin as much as possible......Life is too darn short to get worked up about some thread on a forum.

:cheers:


----------



## 2xR

Seems as though the natives are restless this mornin' K&K? Can you throw them a bone or something - aka a pic or some yet unknown detail/spec???


----------



## Bowbuster123

bowhuntermark said:


> First off Karbon can speak for himself. Second *I simply stated it's a K+K bow thread *and lets bring it back to that.


 Dude go back and read the FIRST POST oh heck I'll copy and paste it for you. HA HA 

* K & K Archery Limited Edition Bows *
Just saw this posted in the Mfg section. I have to order one now...lol. Thanks for the post Kate! K & K Archery Coming Soon 2011 Kevin and I are super excited to start our very own direct selling archery company “K & K Archery”! K & K Archery will have up to ten dealers. We will be...
*Started by Karbon, October 13th, 2010 03:15 PM*


----------



## PoppieWellie

north slope said:


> Guns football this thread is missing something.............................................fishing. I will keep kind of close to topic, this fish was caught in Idaho the home of K&K (13 pounds on a fly rod). Let's post up fishing pictures to help pass the time, and keep everyone happy.:angel:


That is a nice catch!

bump


----------



## Oregon HG

tmoran said:


> Mike, I thought you mentioned "black paint". If someone orders black limbs they are not asking for a hydrographic. I can't see any dipper using black as a base coat either. Any other reason? Duracoat sure seems durable. Can you tell us what the black coating will be?


I miss understood your question! Yes the limbs are painted black, and yes there are a # of patterns we do that we use black as the base coat! Carbon Fiber, Wood Grains, Stone, Reaper black... Duracoat is a baked on process and much more time consuming. Also I do not believe Duracoat has the flexibility that is needed on limbs. Also how often do you see limbs that the camo is wore off? I have never seen 1!


----------



## Oregon HG

bowhuntermark said:


> Can we please bring this back to the bows, there are other forums for guns, football, which bow company's butt Karbon is kissing now, and please for the love of god will some of you people stop bashing members about post counts. Most of us just sit back observe, learn some good information and if we have nothing to say we don't, it's not a competition of nonsense posts to bring your count up. I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax. Thanks


In all due respect this is a K&K Archery FAN thread! There is a K&K thread in the manufacturing area that is more serious! The only thing we have a advantage in this thread is Kevin and Kate participate here and TALK to us about all types of things! Maybe the right thing to do is change the title of the thread to add FANS so people who don't know don't come here expecting ONLY manufacturing conversation!


----------



## 2xR

Nice job Mike! Do you do invelvet by chance???


----------



## showmehntr

That's a cool picture and very nice fish!


----------



## DOAGuide

showmehntr said:


> Why? He stated his opinion like you all do. If you or Karbon don't like it get over it.


You turned it into a personal attack and I took offense to that. If you don't want to be here then leave. If you do, then quit making personal attacks. That is all I am saying.


----------



## lonehara

*calm down*



bowhuntermark said:


> Can we please bring this back to the bows, there are other forums for guns, football, which bow company's butt Karbon is kissing now, and please for the love of god will some of you people stop bashing members about post counts. Most of us just sit back observe, learn some good information and if we have nothing to say we don't, it's not a competition of nonsense posts to bring your count up. I deal with idiots all day at work just want to come on this forum and relax. Thanks


I have a great recipe for duckfart soup if you would like something to read while we pass the time waiting for more info on the bows


----------



## DOAGuide

lonehara said:


> I have a great recipe for duckfart soup if you would like something to read while we pass the time waiting for more info on the bows



OHHHHH HHeellllZZZZZZZZZ yeah! Bring it!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Hello, to all of the people who have been waiting for a Picture, Your wait is over, Look below....



















Do you see it? 

If you do you may need to go back to the padded room!!! LOL

We have been enjoying(not really) all the frickin snow(it snows EVERY day here) we had a great Thanksgiving, Kate is trying to make me "star" in another video, I'm negotiating for a bigger cut of the royalties!!! J/K

I wish we got paid, I'd do a video and hour if that was the case.

Let's not turn this into a bashing each other thread, I kinda enjoy the "other" topics that are occasionally posted in the thread. 
It always goes back to bows so, let's just hold out breathe and count to 10, feel better? Or do you feel light headed? LOL


----------



## showmehntr

Nice pic!


----------



## Bowbuster123

I think I need to sit down..... I feel a light headed..... OOOPS I am sitting down. lol
BTW Kevin, that is a beautiful riser in that pic you just posted. I really like the Reaper Buck camo on it!!!! :mg:


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> I think I need to sit down..... I feel a light headed..... OOOPS I am sitting down. lol
> BTW Kevin, that is a beautiful riser in that pic you just posted. I really like the Reaper Buck camo on it!!!! :mg:


Thats not a riser thats a limb silly with reaper


----------



## showmehntr

DOAGuide said:


> You turned it into a personal attack and I took offense to that. If you don't want to be here then leave. If you do, then quit making personal attacks. That is all I am saying.


I did not attack anyone..the man had an opinion and stated it. If you or Karbon or anyone don't like it then tough. He can state his like you can do as well.

If YOU don't like it then you should leave..

Just saying..


----------



## Bowbuster123

showmehntr said:


> I did not attack anyone..the man had an opinion and stated it. If you or Karbon or anyone don't like it then tough. He can state his like you can do as well.
> 
> If YOU don't like it then you should leave..
> 
> Just saying..


I believe the comment is about "which bow manufacturer's arse Karbon is kissing" is the personal attack in question. This was not made by you. 
Lets all just relax and enjoy the new pics posted by Kevin.


----------



## SemperF

Hey Kevin did you leave a winter camo bow outside, just wondering if that was what that pic was.


----------



## DOAGuide

On an archery related issue...........

I started testing my new Stingray stabilizer today. It is the 10" standard model. I shot both bows (Infinity and SR71 at 29/70) without a stab, with the Stingray and with a couple of other top rated stabs. I will make a post later about my "results", but can tell you this:

1) The weight is incredible. Perfectly balanced both bows
2) The vibration reduction is the best of all tested
3) Noise dampening is unbelievable

I am very impressed with this stabilizer and will be purchasing more for all my bows.

David


----------



## antler365

Chocolate always brings me to my happy place........ Mmmmmmmmm OK now I'm ready for photo!


----------



## .284

Having tried both a 6" and a 10" Stingray stabilizer on my SR-71, I agree completely with your assesment. They both helped the SR hang perfectly in my hand and tightened my groups. I'm hoping that with the purchase of a K&K bow we're given a great discount and opportunity to buy one as part of a package deal.
Is that the "new" patented non- cable slide that's in the picture?


----------



## three5x5s

This aint archery but you guys seam to know alot about scopes. I need a scope for a CZ 452 heavy barrel in 17HMR.


----------



## gkonduris

cordini said:


> Geez G!! Isn't that a little bit of overkill for your squirrel gun??!! :yield:


I'll be your back up during the mule deer hunt, just in case you miss the buck of a life time at 10 yards! J/K!! Hope the family is doing well. 

When I get stressed out when a thread is off topic, I always take a bath...........


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Nice job Mike! Do you do invelvet by chance???


Thank you! And yes I do the "In-Velvet"


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hello, to all of the people who have been waiting for a Picture, Your wait is over, Look below....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it?
> 
> If you do you may need to go back to the padded room!!! LOL
> 
> We have been enjoying(not really) all the frickin snow(it snows EVERY day here) we had a great Thanksgiving, Kate is trying to make me "star" in another video, I'm negotiating for a bigger cut of the royalties!!! J/K
> 
> I wish we got paid, I'd do a video and hour if that was the case.
> 
> Let's not turn this into a bashing each other thread, I kinda enjoy the "other" topics that are occasionally posted in the thread.
> It always goes back to bows so, let's just hold out breathe and count to 10, feel better? Or do you feel light headed? LOL


Right on! The Dipper who did that Snow Camo should be mighty proud! That bow blends in PERFECTLY!


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hello, to all of the people who have been waiting for a Picture, Your wait is over, Look below....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it?
> 
> If you do you may need to go back to the padded room!!! LOL
> 
> We have been enjoying(not really) all the frickin snow(it snows EVERY day here) we had a great Thanksgiving, Kate is trying to make me "star" in another video, I'm negotiating for a bigger cut of the royalties!!! J/K
> 
> I wish we got paid, I'd do a video and hour if that was the case.
> 
> Let's not turn this into a bashing each other thread, I kinda enjoy the "other" topics that are occasionally posted in the thread.
> It always goes back to bows so, let's just hold out breathe and count to 10, feel better? Or do you feel light headed? LOL


Honestly, now is time to break the bad news on K&K Archery....











Kate took the camera away from Kevin!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> Thank you! And yes I do the "In-Velvet"


Better ? Do you recommend it? Have a Destroyer 350 I may get the riser redone one...


----------



## 2xR

.284 said:


> Having tried both a 6" and a 10" Stingray stabilizer on my SR-71, I agree completely with your assesment. They both helped the SR hang perfectly in my hand and tightened my groups. I'm hoping that with the purchase of a K&K bow we're given a great discount and opportunity to buy one as part of a package deal.
> Is that the "new" patented non- cable slide that's in the picture?


Are you referring specifically to the 6" vs 10" or Stingray in general. I have the 8" adjustable and was thinking of going 6" on the Vengeance???


----------



## .284

2xR said:


> Are you referring specifically to the 6" vs 10" or Stingray in general. I have the 8" adjustable and was thinking of going 6" on the Vengeance???


Stingray in general. They are both great but I found the 10" a little to big for hunting. Truly eliminated what little noise-vibration/shock that there was. I definitely will be using a 6" on my Vengeance.


----------



## sliverpicker

I love Duckfart soup...


----------



## nontypical225

now i see how that new flex, roller, reverse osmosis, cable slide, works thanks for the pictures.:teeth::mg::wink:

Kevin based on the picture or lack there of, of the new bowtech flag ship bow what is your predictions? and how do you think it will stack up against your new ones. i really can not wait to shoot both. i think my wife might leave me but i may have to buy a couple bows this year. i only bought 7 last year!:mg::mg:


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Better ? Do you recommend it? Have a Destroyer 350 I may get the riser redone one...


With the clear I use, it comes down to a feel issue! The Acryllic/Urethane blend clear I use is Very durable if not more durable than the DuraSoft (Invelvet). Durasoft does have some anti-vibration factors along with the soft feel, but it also can "peel" due to its nature of a flexible clear. It can shift and if applied to thick it can lose its bond. The Acrylic clear is very scratch and mar resistant, but does not have the cool feel???


----------



## PoppieWellie

SemperF said:


> Thats not a riser thats a limb silly with reaper


I only saw a limb bolt. camouflaged very well BTW.


----------



## nontypical225

here are some fun pictures to pass the time! (not really)
just after i crashed and burned








after the doc fixed me up

















here is my 9 year old daughters first buck, she shot here first deer this year in Washington, then we came home to oregon and she shot a this blacktail








just thought i would pass some time waiting on new K and K photos :smile:


----------



## .284

here is my 9 year old daughters first buck, she shot here first deer this year in Washington, then we came home to oregon and she shot a this blacktail








SWEET! C'mon dad, you can smile better than that. What a cutie. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Karbon

...haters.
Whatever.


----------



## SemperF

sliverpicker said:


> I love Duckfart soup...


Moose turd pie for dessert , its good though.....


----------



## SemperF

PoppieWellie said:


> I only saw a limb bolt. camouflaged very well BTW.


I think the guy doing the dipping is doing a great job, Im gonna have him dip me and the turkeys will never know what happenned LOL


----------



## FishingBen

I thought I was the best arse kisser in this group. Dang! Why does Karbon always get more credit than me?:sad:


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> On an archery related issue...........
> 
> I started testing my new Stingray stabilizer today. It is the 10" standard model. I shot both bows (Infinity and SR71 at 29/70) without a stab, with the Stingray and with a couple of other top rated stabs. I will make a post later about my "results", but can tell you this:
> 
> 1) The weight is incredible. Perfectly balanced both bows
> 2) The vibration reduction is the best of all tested
> 3) Noise dampening is unbelievable
> 
> I am very impressed with this stabilizer and will be purchasing more for all my bows.
> 
> David


This is really good to know as I had Kate add the 8 inch Stingray to my order last week. I can't afford to have everything dipped to match, so I am going for the black riser and Predator limbs. Hopefully, Kevin can spruce the stingray up for me....he knows what I mean.


----------



## waterfowler24

Why all the hating on Karbon? So what if he has a 27 inch draw! :wink:


----------



## SemperF

waterfowler24 said:


> Why all the hating on Karbon? So what if he has a 27 inch draw! :wink:


 Hey its T-Karbon-Rex LOL J/K


----------



## ex-wolverine

Only in Idaho:darkbeer:



north slope said:


> Guns football this thread is missing something.............................................fishing. I will keep kind of close to topic, this fish was caught in Idaho the home of K&K (13 pounds on a fly rod). Let's post up fishing pictures to help pass the time, and keep everyone happy.:angel:


----------



## cordini

waterfowler24 said:


> Why all the hating on Karbon? So what if he has a 27 inch draw! :wink:


27.5".....We draw the same! :archer:


----------



## antler365

Karbon said:


> ...haters.
> Whatever.


Keep your skin thick brother... It's a waste of energy! Anyone that knows you knows you are not a fanboy of any company.. How anybody could judge a person without knowing them is beyond me. Be nice everyone... Your days are numbered on this earth.


----------



## cordini

antler365 said:


> Keep your skin thick brother... It's a waste of energy! Anyone that knows you knows you are not a fanboy of any company.. How anybody could judge a person without knowing them is beyond me. Be nice everyone... Your days are numbered on this earth.


Very good point.....We spent last night in the hospital with my father-in-law....He had a stroke, but they seem to have him stabilized. Life is too short & too precious to get wrapped up in senseless arguements!


----------



## cordini

gkonduris said:


> I'll be your back up during the mule deer hunt, just in case you miss the buck of a life time at 10 yards! J/K!! Hope the family is doing well.
> 
> When I get stressed out when a thread is off topic, I always take a bath...........


Hmmmm......Does "The Boss" know about these baths???!! :bathbaby:


----------



## north slope

27.5's unite!!


----------



## .284

north slope said:


> 27.5's unite!!


Isn't 27.5" the IBO standard?!?


----------



## gkonduris

cordini said:


> Hmmmm......Does "The Boss" know about these baths???!! :bathbaby:


No and don't tell her!:angel::angel::angel:

Very sorry too read about your father-in-law. Please give our regards to MB and the family.


----------



## cordini

gkonduris said:


> No and don't tell her!:angel::angel::angel:
> 
> Very sorry too read about your father-in-law. Please give our regards to MB and the family.


Will do....Thanks!! Travel Safe!!


----------



## Karbon

.284 said:


> isn't 27.5" the ibo standard?!?


27.5 baby!!!

Check my sig. Fanboy? BS.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> 27.5 baby!!!
> 
> Check my sig. Fanboy? BS.


Clearly you are a Fanboy K-man - of EVERYTHING Archery related...


----------



## Rattler

I admit I'm a fan boy....of ROCKSTAR energy drinks!


----------



## DOAGuide

rattler said:


> i admit i'm a fan boy....of rockstar energy drinks!


redbull!


----------



## Karbon

I love redbull

love it


----------



## masterchef

We need to quit asking the middle man and go straight to the source! Kate can we have some pictures please???? Just kidding Kevin. But pics would be great or a website or a bow....


----------



## 2xR

Rockstar is growing on me, but still like Monster!

Not a drinker of the Red Bull...


----------



## DOAGuide

I drink one 19 oz full flavor redbull in the morning (because I love the flavor) and one sugar free before my workouts.

I can't wait for the website so we can have our own forum with a smaller number of haters. LOL!


----------



## ventilator44

DOAGuide said:


> I drink one 19 oz full flavor redbull in the morning (because I love the flavor) and one sugar free before my workouts.
> 
> I can't wait for the website so we can have our own forum with a smaller number of haters. LOL!


most of AT will be thankful as well.


----------



## DOAGuide

ventilator44 said:


> most of AT will be thankful as well.


Weren't you just spewing your hypocrisy on another post about someone else being negative? Your awesome! ukey:


----------



## PoppieWellie

ventilator44 said:


> most of AT will be thankful as well.


I think SA people would be specially thankful, not the real AT users. 

Logged on to SA site the other day, and only four people are there (such as AR+Bow, the same group of users who made quite a few pronouncements about SA on AT threads), when Kevin was still with SA, there used to be hundreds of real crowd on that site.

It would be pathetic if some people have to conjure up all kind of smearing attacks about Kevin and against threads like this on AT, it is sad to think if certain people's business depends it.


----------



## stanmc55

north slope said:


> 27.5's unite!!


YA!!! Go 27.5!!!!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

north slope said:


> 27.5's unite!!


Would 28.5" and 32" count ?


----------



## Just 1 More

Whats the latest Monday Morning update???


----------



## 2xR

PoppieWellie said:


> I think SA people would be specially thankful, not the real AT users.
> 
> Logged on to SA site the other day, and only four people are there (such as AR+Bow, the same group of users who made quite a few pronouncements about SA on AT threads), when Kevin was still with SA, there used to be hundreds of real crowd on that site.
> 
> It would be pathetic if some people have to conjure up all kind of smearing attacks about Kevin and against threads like this on AT, it is sad to think if certain people's business depends it.



All I know is the bottom has absolutely fallen out of the used SA bow market - much to my own financial distress... Oh well live and learn I guess. I can still unload my Elite's for a fair value greater than even used Mathews bows...


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> All I know is the bottom has absolutely fallen out of the used SA bow market - much to my own financial distress... Oh well live and learn I guess. I can still unload my Elite's for a fair value greater than even used Mathews bows...


Yeah I can't believe how little they are going for. I was debating selling my SR to finance a new christmas bow for my boys but that ain't gonna happen at these prices.


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> Would 28.5" and 32" count ?


28.5?SURE,but 32? that may be a stretch!!! get it ?lol


----------



## Mys2kal

north slope said:


> 27.5's unite!!


I shoot 27.5" arrows, does that count?


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah I can't believe how little they are going for. I was debating selling my SR to finance a new christmas bow for my boys but that ain't gonna happen at these prices.


Sorry, we are part to blame about the falling price :angel:, we sold our SA bows when Kevin left SA. Just as we sold our NBA bows when Richard Batdorf left NBA.


----------



## DOAGuide

stanmc55 said:


> 28.5?SURE,but 32? that may be a stretch!!! get it ?lol


:teeth::wink::set1_rolf2:


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> 28.5?SURE,but 32? that may be a stretch!!! get it ?lol


Guys,

Did I miss something funny ?

Wellie


----------



## PoppieWellie

2xR said:


> Clearly you are a Fanboy K-man - of EVERYTHING Archery related...


Have to say something on Karbon's defense, without people like him many great movements won't happen.

And my wife and I have been following this thread from day One, BTW started by Karbon, and we don't see where are these so-called rear-end-ki$$ing comments ?

If there aren't anything, then why worry about it ? Just because some Kevin-haters trumped up the charges about Karbon, so now we have to follow through with them ?

It is less than 50 days to go, and it will be worth the wait. 

Picture or not, website or not, the only thing I want to see is the bow in my hands.

Poppie


----------



## .284

Hey Kate,
While you've got nothing else to do I'm sure..... how about telling us the thought behind the logo design?
And maybe sneak us a picture or video while we're all waiting.


----------



## Oregon HG

With Greg Taylor no longer doing Tech Support for SA, that is going to hurt alot! Greg would bend over backwards to make sure yo were taken care of! And if his knowledge was a great wealth to SA!


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> Have to say something on Karbon's defense, without people like him many great movements won't happen.
> 
> And my wife and I have been following this thread from day One, BTW started by Karbon, and we don't see where are these so-called rear-end-ki$$ing comments ?
> 
> If there aren't anything, then why worry about it ? Just because some Kevin-haters trumped up the charges about Karbon, so now we have to follow through with them ?
> 
> It is less than 50 days to go, and it will be worth the wait.
> 
> Picture or not, website or not, the only thing I want to see is the bow in my hands.
> 
> Poppie


GO Poppie GO!! Right on!! X2


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> Sorry, we are part to blame about the falling price :angel:, we sold our SA bows when Kevin left SA. Just as we sold our NBA bows when Richard Batdorf left NBA.


Hey Poppie, is that the same Richard that is now with Winchester Archery?


----------



## stanmc55

Oregon HG said:


> Thank you! And yes I do the "In-Velvet"


is the In-Velvet part of the dip job for K&K? if not, what would be the fee?


----------



## sirrobinhood

2xR said:


> All I know is the bottom has absolutely fallen out of the used SA bow market - much to my own financial distress... Oh well live and learn I guess. I can still unload my Elite's for a fair value greater than even used Mathews bows...


 I have received 8 offers for trade on SA bows.
I think they are good bows, I would not mind shooting them, but there is no telling how far they will go down. With the way I buy and sell it is a losing proposition for me right out the gate.


----------



## Karbon

As soon as I start collecting a paycheck, I'll become a fanboy.

Then again, I'm too much of a bow-ho to tie myself up. I could not sign on the line or play the games to limit myself to one brand in the past...and I've thought about it and even wanted to more than once.

I'm already married, and that's enough commitment for me. LOL
I shoot everything and use what I like. Some designs work better than others, end of story.

*NOW, how about the OP's original topic.:wink:

WHAT's NEW KEV/KATE???*


----------



## peregrine82

Oregon HG said:


> With Greg Taylor no longer doing Tech Support for SA, that is going to hurt alot! Greg would bend over backwards to make sure yo were taken care of! And if his knowledge was a great wealth to SA!


Agree wholeheartedly, Greg was great to deal with and always returned calls. Greg's tech expertise and Kristens CS enthusiasm were over the top. Made a lot of friends for Elite before the sale to Elite outdoors. Maybe there will be room for Greg at K&K.


----------



## peregrine82

I still have my 3 SA's SR, Infinity and Inspire and they aren't going anywhere. Don't care about the market, just love shooting the bows. I'm with Karbon here, it's about time for some information from Kate and Kevin, December 1st. would be a fitting day to release a pic or rwo.


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Have to say something on Karbon's defense, without people like him many great movements won't happen.


Well, I just had one of those movements. Can you explain what Karbon had to do with it?:dontknow:


----------



## Karbon

5MilesBack said:


> Well, I just had one of those movements. Can you explain what Karbon had to do with it?:dontknow:


I had nothing to do with anything. 
Good or bad, I just like a sweet bow.


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Would 28.5" and 32" count ?


Nope.....us 32" draw guys are in a league of our own.:jam:


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> Hey Poppie, is that the same Richard that is now with Winchester Archery?


The same Richard from HCA and Pearson. Our favorite bow designer next to Kevin.


----------



## showmehntr

PoppieWellie said:


> Have to say something on Karbon's defense, without people like him many great movements won't happen.
> 
> And my wife and I have been following this thread from day One, BTW started by Karbon, and we don't see where are these so-called rear-end-ki$$ing comments ?
> 
> If there aren't anything, then why worry about it ? Just because some Kevin-haters trumped up the charges about Karbon, so now we have to follow through with them ?
> 
> It is less than 50 days to go, and it will be worth the wait.
> 
> Picture or not, website or not, the only thing I want to see is the bow in my hands.
> 
> Poppie


I am curious what great movements are you talking about?


----------



## Karbon

oh boy...
let me guess...nevermind LOL.


Trying or Buying a new bow movement?
Geeshh, just becuase I buy early doesn't make me a fan of the bow.


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> Well, I just had one of those movements. Can you explain what Karbon had to do with it?:dontknow:


That depends the movement is great or not. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Karbon

I just need "L" over here and it will all feel better. He thinks the world of me and my posts too.


----------



## PoppieWellie

showmehntr said:


> I am curious what great movements are you talking about?


It is the greatest movement of all. 

The capitalistic engine of all civilizations, the corner stone of our society, without which all archery companies will starve and die out...

*The urge to buy another bow!*


----------



## Karbon

I hate that Movement.
It's expensive...my McD's job doesn't pay well enough.


----------



## showmehntr

I am a big fan of that movement just wish the wife was to...


----------



## Hoppy

Karbon said:


> I hate that Movement.
> It's expensive...my McD's job doesn't pay well enough.


I have "movements" after McD's:set1_chores030:


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> The same Richard from HCA and Pearson. Our favorite bow designer next to Kevin.


i didn't know he had been with NBA. do you know the story of why he left? have had a few conversations with him, seemed like a super guy! i know this is off thread again, but i am amazed what a DA like myself can learn between Kevins generous posting of pictures!!!


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> oh boy...
> let me guess...nevermind LOL.
> 
> 
> Trying or Buying a new bow movement?
> Geeshh, just becuase I buy early doesn't make me a fan of the bow.


Buy early? the good looking Infinity i bought from you has the serial number 000000004!! you must have camped out like i used to do for Pink Floyd tickets 35 years ago!!!


----------



## stanmc55

hey Karbon, i know you want to get back to K&K buti just noticed Elite Hunter in your sig. What do you think?


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> i didn't know he had been with NBA. do you know the story of why he left? have had a few conversations with him, seemed like a super guy! i know this is off thread again, but i am amazed what a DA like myself can learn between Kevins generous posting of pictures!!!


Richard helped started NBA, and built some of the great shooting bows for that company. 

For sometimes, all the posts on the NBA thread (started by him) are more about him and the bows he designed than the company. 

Then before we know it, he is no longer with NBA, sound familiar ?

I do have some inside info. but I don't want to disclose it on a public forum.

The way I look at it. You gotta support the genius behind the product, and not to get stuck on label. 

Yet some people (from different threads) talk about they can get a college grad from MIT to do the same job, so who needs seasoned bow designers? they said.

They talked as if innovation can grow on trees! 

Well, my wife and I have been working with Ivy League engineers in our business, they are just like the rest of the engineers, and they are only human. There is a big difference between being scholarly and being a great innovator, no diploma can get you the brain as well as mindset to do the job.

We have also got to know people who dropped out of highschool and started their own engineering design business with great success, so go figure!


----------



## vhunter

stanmc55 said:


> i didn't know he had been with NBA. do you know the story of why he left? have had a few conversations with him, seemed like a super guy! i know this is off thread again, but i am amazed what a DA like myself can learn between Kevins generous posting of pictures!!!


I think winchester had more to offer him. I'm looking forward to what they come out with.


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Well, my wife and I have been working with Ivy League engineers in our business, they are just like the rest of the engineers, *and they are only human*.


I'd say more like robotic from my experience. The kind of people that you just want to put in a cubicle and leave them alone. In fact, I'm not sure that I've ever met a Harvard graduate that wasn't a complete moron in real life.

There was a guy at Naval OCS when I was there that graduated from Carnegie Melon with a 4.0. He flunked out of OCS because he just couldn't function in a real world environment.


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> I'd say more like robotic from my experience. The kind of people that you just want to put in a cubicle and leave them alone. In fact, I'm not sure that I've ever met a Harvard graduate that wasn't a complete moron in real life.




Couldn't have said better myself!


----------



## .284

5MilesBack said:


> I'd say more like robotic from my experience. The kind of people that you just want to put in a cubicle and leave them alone. In fact, I'm not sure that I've ever met a Harvard graduate that wasn't a complete moron in real life.QUOTE]
> 
> Of course LSU grads are a whole different group. Real class act I've been told. (except for the sink thing!?!)


----------



## PoppieWellie

.284 said:


> 5MilesBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say more like robotic from my experience. The kind of people that you just want to put in a cubicle and leave them alone. In fact, I'm not sure that I've ever met a Harvard graduate that wasn't a complete moron in real life.QUOTE]
> 
> Of course LSU grads are a whole different group. Real class act I've been told. (except for the sink thing!?!)
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a part of the fraternity initiation thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> 5MilesBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say more like robotic from my experience. The kind of people that you just want to put in a cubicle and leave them alone. In fact, I'm not sure that I've ever met a Harvard graduate that wasn't a complete moron in real life.QUOTE]
> 
> Of course LSU grads are a whole different group. Real class act I've been told. (except for the sink thing!?!)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know the toothbrush was invented at LSU? If it was invented anywhere else it would have been called the teeth brush!!!!! Just kidding Kevin. I have relatives from Louisiana so I can make the joke.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2xR

Wow - so Greg is gone from SA and Carter is getting credit for being "instrumental in the (2011) design"... Interesting indeed!


----------



## PoppieWellie

2xR said:


> Wow - so Greg is gone from SA and Carter is getting credit for being "instrumental in the (2011) design"... Interesting indeed!


Yeah! Greg is gone from SA, going to miss him. Crackers is supposed to be "instrumental" in the new design. But if you followed the Chincilla lead, like Sliver was saying, it is probably anything else but....


----------



## 2xR

PoppieWellie said:


> Yeah! Greg is gone from SA, going to miss him. Crackers is supposed to be "instrumental" in the new design. But if you followed the Chincilla lead, like Sliver was saying, it is probably anything else but....


Yeah, I picked up on that - LOL. That there Sliver is crazy like a fox ain't he...?!?!?!


----------



## shockman

Hate to change the subject back to archery (I know thats hardly acceptable on this particular thread).

I'm officialy converted... order confirmed for a Vindicator in some kind of camo (hopefully predator because the screen saver snow camo is way too spendy).

Thats it... nothing else to report...enjoy your regularly scheduled programming... sorry to interupt... the show must go on...are we there yet?... I gotta make water...


----------



## 2xR

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Right company - wrong bow... J/K





shockman said:


> Hate to change the subject back to archery (I know thats hardly acceptable on this particular thread).
> 
> I'm officialy converted... order confirmed for a Vindicator in some kind of camo (hopefully predator because the screen saver snow camo is way too spendy).
> 
> Thats it... nothing else to report...enjoy your regularly scheduled programming... sorry to interupt... the show must go on...are we there yet?... I gotta make water...


----------



## PoppieWellie

shockman said:


> Hate to change the subject back to archery (I know thats hardly acceptable on this particular thread).
> 
> I'm officialy converted... order confirmed for a Vindicator in some kind of camo (hopefully predator because the screen saver snow camo is way too spendy).
> 
> Thats it... nothing else to report...enjoy your regularly scheduled programming... sorry to interupt... the show must go on...are we there yet?... I gotta make water...


Welcome! Since you are getting the Vindicator, Just curious if you are one of us long-draw shooters ? 

BTW, 2007 Allegiance is our favorite bow.


----------



## DOAGuide

shockman said:


> Hate to change the subject back to archery (I know thats hardly acceptable on this particular thread).
> 
> I'm officialy converted... order confirmed for a Vindicator in some kind of camo (hopefully predator because the screen saver snow camo is way too spendy).
> 
> Thats it... nothing else to report...enjoy your regularly scheduled programming... sorry to interupt... the show must go on...are we there yet?... I gotta make water...


Welcome to the insanity ward!


----------



## Longbow42

It would have been nice with all the camo options, one was a snow camo. They look good on a bow and provide better break up IMO.


----------



## Longbow42

Noticed the new link but not live yet. I got an email today from Kate stating that it should be very soon. I hope that means some pics.


----------



## .284

shockman said:


> Hate to change the subject back to archery (I know thats hardly acceptable on this particular thread).
> 
> I'm officialy converted... order confirmed for a Vindicator in some kind of camo (hopefully predator because the screen saver snow camo is way too spendy).



Congrats on taking the plunge. See the water isn't really that cold!!!

Thought of the week.......
Fathom the hypocrisy that the president wants every citizen to prove that they have insurance 
BUT doesn't think that people should have to prove they are citizens!


----------



## shockman

Insanity ward... right on... I didnt get dressed up for nothing:set1_STOOGE2:

Poppie... long draw is anything longer than Karbon ...(J/K Karbon) 29" draw and I despise any bow with less than 34" ATA.
And yes the Allegiance is my favorite bow to date... Kevin is hereby responsible to change that...I think


----------



## PoppieWellie

shockman said:


> Insanity ward... right on... I didnt get dressed up for nothing:set1_STOOGE2:
> 
> Poppie... long draw is anything longer than Karbon ...(J/K Karbon) 29" draw and I despise any bow with less than 34" ATA.
> And yes the Allegiance is my favorite bow to date... Kevin is hereby responsible to change that...I think


Since Kevin also designed the Tribute/Allegiance before he left BT, perhaps nothing has changed. :lol3:

You have never left in the first place.


----------



## shockman

Things have changed for Kevin... he gets to live in beautiful Post Falls :wink:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Longbow42 said:


> Noticed the new link but not live yet. I got an email today from Kate stating that it should be very soon. I hope that means some pics.


Interesting that people can upload files to AT, but nobody can get access to it.


----------



## PoppieWellie

shockman said:


> Things have changed for Kevin... he gets to live in beautiful Post Falls :wink:


Like my wife pointed out, there are more than Post Falls that is beautiful around Kevin. :set1_tango2:


----------



## bowtech dually

Well after reading your response to my MIT quote I think it may be necessary to clear a few things up. When we are talking about the minds of some of those from schools such as MIT we are talking about original thinkers, folks that invent and design things that do not currently exist, put men into space, developing smart weapon systems etc.. I may be wrong but I believe that most of todays archery designers that you mention just modify existing technology. There has been very little advancement in the performance of archery tackle in the last 10 years, we are not talking about ROCKET SCIENCE here. I'm not taking anything away from them but to say they are irreplaceable in absurd.


PoppieWellie said:


> Richard helped started NBA, and built some of the great shooting bows for that company.
> 
> For sometimes, all the posts on the NBA thread (started by him) are more about him and the bows he designed than the company.
> 
> Then before we know it, he is no longer with NBA, sound familiar ?
> 
> I do have some inside info. but I don't want to disclose it on a public forum.
> 
> The way I look at it. You gotta support the genius behind the product, and not to get stuck on label.
> 
> Yet some people (from different threads) talk about they can get a college grad from MIT to do the same job, so who needs seasoned bow designers? they said.
> 
> They talked as if innovation can grow on trees!
> 
> Well, my wife and I have been working with Ivy League engineers in our business, they are just like the rest of the engineers, and they are only human. There is a big difference between being scholarly and being a great innovator, no diploma can get you the brain as well as mindset to do the job.
> 
> We have also got to know people who dropped out of highschool and started their own engineering design business with great success, so go figure!


----------



## shockman

Ok lets try to get on the next page... tired of scrolling.

Dually... no significant advancements in archery in the last ten years? 
Plenty of advancements including your screen name.
Replaceable talents ...yes...once they have a good idea to work with in the first place... anyone can be an interior designer.
The great minds are all around us everyday... dont need a pedigree for that.


----------



## bowtech dually

Certainly agree that there are many uneducated people that are brilliant, was just trying to make the point that people are replaceable.


shockman said:


> Ok lets try to get on the next page... tired of scrolling.
> 
> Dually... no significant advancements in archery in the last ten years?
> Plenty of advancements including your screen name.
> Replaceable talents ...yes...once they have a good idea to work with in the first place... anyone can be an interior designer.
> The great minds are all around us everyday... dont need a pedigree for that.


----------



## PoppieWellie

bowtech dually said:


> Well after reading your response to my MIT quote I think it may be necessary to clear a few things up. When we are talking about the minds of some of those from schools such as MIT we are talking about original thinkers, folks that invent and design things that do not currently exist, put men into space, developing smart weapon systems etc.. I may be wrong but I believe that most of todays archery designers that you mention just modify existing technology. There has been very little advancement in the performance of archery tackle in the last 10 years, we are not talking about ROCKET SCIENCE here. I'm not taking anything away from them but to say they are irreplaceable in absurd.


I don't want to take this thread off track, but my own alma mater is considered by many as no less prestigeous than MIT. And while over there, I know some brilliant people and there are not so brilliant people, so as in every school. But I think we all learn from life that to trust in a label or the name of an institution is rather foolhardy, wouldn't you agree ? So original thinker my butt-end. 

As for archery, I know people who wrote their PhD thesis on the subject of archery, so it is not simple rocket science to say the least. And if you look at the archery's advancement for the past ten years (using your own window of assessment), the progress of archery far outpace that of the automotive industry. Many of the advancements, by the way, are there thanks to Kevin himself.

My own work with MIT people got me with a robot for a then classified project in 1980's. The robot has a 7 axis arm, and every movement over 15 foot the robot would need to be recalibrated. After some time tinkering with the robot and can't get the reliability up, all these designers are fired, the new guy is a highschool dropout who can hardly speak English coherently. When he first sketched his idea on a napkin about the new robot, one of the fellow engineers jeered at him, saying that even a 2nd year mechanical student in college can do a more complex design than that. He retorted back, saying, "...perhaps, but it is simple, so it won't need to be recalibrated every 15 feet...". 

And true to his word, the design works and the robot runs 365/7/24 without any maintenance or downtime, a real marble of engineering. 

The message is simple, trust people by they have done, and use that as a reference to see what they will accomplish. So if I need a guy who can ace all his calculus exams, I will definitely enquire for an MIT grad. If I need a bow which I know will be the best there is, I will go to Kevin.

In failure, there are plenty of room for replacement, there is none in success.


----------



## sightpin

Nice post poppiewellie.


----------



## PoppieWellie

sorry I don't mean to take the thread off track. My wife is usually the one who puts things in perspective much more concisely.


----------



## Karbon

:wink:


----------



## Dameon

I work for a major midwest university that is often considered the "Harvard of the Midwest", and I couldn't agree more with PoppieWellie. I work with PhD's all the time and can attest to the fact that many have absolutely no common sense. My fellow bench monkey's and I often joke around that the last thing they do before they hand you your doctorate degree is force you to hand over your common sense. I'll take real world experience any day of the week over some MIT or Harvard grad. When in doubt, the KISS philosophy wins out every time.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Longbow42 said:


> Noticed the new link but not live yet. I got an email today from Kate stating that it should be very soon. I hope that means some pics.


Finally got the gif file to open, the url is got an extra 'http:/' in the address, this is the correct address...

http://openx.archerytalk.com/openx/www/images/fbabf4a27f6c2ad9ff7fa878407d21f6.gif

BTW, it is just the nice K & K flashing ads.


----------



## YeOleFart

PoppieWellie said:


> I don't want to take this thread off track, but my own alma mater is considered by many as no less prestigeous than MIT. And while over there, I know some brilliant people and there are not so brilliant people, so as in every school. But I think we all learn from life that to trust in a label or the name of an institution is rather foolhardy, wouldn't you agree ? So original thinker my butt-end.
> 
> As for archery, I know people who wrote their PhD thesis on the subject of archery, so it is not simple rocket science to say the least. And if you look at the archery's advancement for the past ten years (using your own window of assessment), the progress of archery far outpace that of the automotive industry. Many of the advancements, by the way, are there thanks to Kevin himself.
> 
> My own work with MIT people got me with a robot for a then classified project in 1980's. The robot has a 7 axis arm, and every movement over 15 foot the robot would need to be recalibrated. After some time tinkering with the robot and can't get the reliability up, all these designers are fired, the new guy is a highschool dropout who can hardly speak English coherently. When he first sketched his idea on a napkin about the new robot, one of the fellow engineers jeered at him, saying that even a 2nd year mechanical student in college can do a more complex design than that. He retorted back, saying, "...perhaps, but it is simple, so it won't need to be recalibrated every 15 feet...".
> 
> And true to his word, the design works and the robot runs 365/7/24 without any maintenance or downtime, a real marble of engineering.
> 
> The message is simple, trust people by they have done, and use that as a reference to see what they will accomplish. So if I need a guy who can ace all his calculus exams, I will definitely enquire for an MIT grad. If I need a bow which I know will be the best there is, I will go to Kevin.
> 
> In failure, there are plenty of room for replacement, there is none in success.



Read every word, thanks
well worth the time, & I agree


----------



## bowtech dually

Lets just agree to disagree. As far as taking this post off track, (I did read that correctly) we are at post # 3121 and I would be willing to bet that approx half the posts are about football, guns, critter bread, etc.. so I would not be to concerned about that.


PoppieWellie said:


> sorry I don't mean to take the thread off track. My wife is usually the one who puts things in perspective much more concisely.


----------



## 2xR

Dameon said:


> ... When in doubt, the KISS philosophy wins out every time.


See Karbon - that's what I've been sayin' !!! Great post Dameon! Ditto for you too Pop...


----------



## Karbon

I had a a technical director I worked for once....nice guy, Phd in polymer chemistry from a big time U...but that guy could not formulate his way out of a wet paper bag. Amazing actually since I had a degree in another area at the time (Biology-Wildlife Management) and it just came easy.

Practical and applied knowledge is still SO SO important. Some people can just make it work.

KISS. I like the idea Reno, but I still like fancy big hole cutting broadheads that work, except the Rage.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Please grab that little video camera that was used at Starbucks and send me a clip of my new bow. thanks 

At this point I'll accept a crayon drawing from your kids.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> ... *Practical and applied knowledge *is still SO SO important. Some people can just make it work.
> 
> KISS. I like the idea Reno, but I still like fancy big hole cutting broadheads that work, except the Rage.



EXACTLY - they say knowledge is power - I disagree. The _application_ of knowledge is real power!

No expandibles for me Steve - Silverflames and SlickTricks are man's best friend!!!


----------



## 2xR

elkman6x6 said:


> You guys just never learn............Oh yah. Are his limbs laminated or not? Or is that still a so called "proprietary secret" a year later. What a joke! You guys will get what you deserve. AGAIN!


You are correct - we will. The best bows of the year. AGAIN!

Who cares what the limbs are - at least Kevin doesn't need a piece of aluminum in his limbs to keep them from blowing up - Mr. BlowTech...


----------



## .284

elkman6x6 said:


> You guys just never learn............Oh yah. Are his limbs laminated or not? Or is that still a so called "proprietary secret" a year later. What a joke! You guys will get what you deserve. AGAIN!


If this is what I deserve.... thank you. Maybe this is a little bit "OFF" but I'm OK with that. There seem to be a bunch of us on here that are excitedly looking forward to something new and many of us have some faith and confidence in Kevin Strother and his ideas. For us, we believe that he has taken his ideas and turned them into something that works really well for us. Many of us have been on this road a long time and know what we like and don't like or should say that we know what works for us. I myself have had the priviledge of guiding elk hunters for quite a few years and because of "my experiences", I don't get all that excited about camo. But for many people camo is a big deal and I'm certainly not going to slam them for their ideas. Now as far as K&K archery goes, I found SA last year because the SR71 allowed me, with my "well broken in body", to shoot a fast bow with ease. So I looked into their company and fell right into the soap opera about their designer leaving. I researched him and liked what I saw. Since then I have been enjoying Kevin's comments as well as Kate's. Yes, I did jump and order one of their new bows. So if because of that it makes me a "FAN BOY", so be it. I may be to old to understand all this social networking but I find it very disturbing/strange that a bunch of people can't enjoy something with out others "bashing" their preferences. Since what we do here doesn't really affect you, all I can say is that if you don't like it, change the channel. If we really are that crazy.... you probably can't save us from ourselves. I'm OK here in my own little world. Everyone here likes me... well at least I do and I'm OK with that.


----------



## Karbon

elkman6x6 said:


> You guys just never learn............Oh yah. Are his limbs laminated or not? Or is that still a so called "proprietary secret" a year later. What a joke! You guys will get what you deserve. AGAIN!


I hope so, the Infinity is my fav bow of all time.


----------



## elkman6x6

Ra-ra-ra-sis-boom-bah!


----------



## shockman

elkman6x6 said:


> You guys just never learn............Oh yah. Are his limbs laminated or not? Or is that still a so called "proprietary secret" a year later. What a joke! You guys will get what you deserve. AGAIN!


We will remember that you told us so.


----------



## elkman6x6

You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, he did it again, and here I am with a bow with no future.



shockman said:


> We will remember that you told us so.


----------



## 5MilesBack

elkman6x6 said:


> You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, *he did it again*, and here I am with a bow with no future.


Did what again? Are you saying the SA bows have no future?


----------



## elkman6x6

And not much of a past either. Just remember boys "Those that play with fire".................



5MilesBack said:


> Did what again? Are you saying the SA bows have no future?


----------



## Karbon

If anyone has an Infinity they want to let go for dirt cheap due to the no future...I'll take it. 
SR/Infinity/Vanquish/Inspire will be supported by KS if SA goes under.

No future W-H-A-T?


Shoot your Hoyt, and be happy. It's a nice bow too.


----------



## .284

elkman6x6 said:


> Just remember boys "Those that play with fire".................


"stay warm." I think that is how that phrase goes.


----------



## shockman

elkman6x6 said:


> You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, he did it again, and here I am with a bow with no future.


He did what again?
He meaning Kevin Strother?
Did it again meaning start another archery company?
Bow with no future meaning Bowtech, Elite, and Strother Archery went out of business when I wasnt looking?

Man... maybe I should just spend more money on next years obsolete technology that wont be released for another36 days 23 hours 38 minutes and 13.853 seconds.


----------



## DOAGuide

Man oh man.....woke up to a "fire" this morning. Actually woke up, stoked the fire in the living room, opened the back door, shot 3 arrows out of the Infinity, shut the door and went and poured a cup of coffee. I figured we would make it another hour or so before the haters showed up. 

Good morning to all my loser friends that ordered a K&K.

David


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> Man oh man.....woke up to a "fire" this morning. Actually woke up, stoked the fire in the living room, opened the back door, shot 3 arrows out of the Infinity, shut the door and went and poured a cup of coffee. I figured we would make it another hour or so before the haters showed up.
> 
> Good morning to all my loser friends that ordered a K&K.
> 
> David


Man...I want that kind of moring.

(Kids screaming/fighting, customer calling and I have a 1 hour drive down to the ghetto of Chicago for a trial.)

YUCK.

I've been waiting in the lobby for over an hour now!


----------



## sliverpicker

elkman6x6 said:


> You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, he did it again, and here I am with a bow with no future.


Dude, you are forgetting one very important part of the situation. Kevin did not have control of the company. Get the whole story if you want to play. From what I saw, it looks as if brian park had a plan to do this for month's if not from the begining of SA. They were shooting prototypes before Elk season, that apparently were their tweek of Kevins design's. They knew they were going it without him, but said nothing to him or to the customers. They got his design ideas and...


----------



## Karbon

shockman said:


> Man... maybe I should just spend more money on next years obsolete technology that wont be released for another36 days 23 hours 38 minutes and 13.853 seconds.


I have that one on the I CAN'T WAIT list too...but it's 37 days.
http://bowtecharchery.com/#/overscreenPopup?r=swfs_swfs&i=3


----------



## shockman

Mornin DOA...
I woke up, waxed the strings on the Ally, looked at how hard it was raining, thought about all the Elmer Fudds out in the woods.
And decided to stick around and taunt the haters.
You know what??? 

It doesnt suck.


----------



## Dameon

.284 said:


> If this is what I deserve.... thank you. Maybe this is a little bit "OFF" but I'm OK with that. There seem to be a bunch of us on here that are excitedly looking forward to something new and many of us have some faith and confidence in Kevin Strother and his ideas. For us, we believe that he has taken his ideas and turned them into something that works really well for us. Many of us have been on this road a long time and know what we like and don't like or should say that we know what works for us. I myself have had the priviledge of guiding elk hunters for quite a few years and because of "my experiences", I don't get all that excited about camo. But for many people camo is a big deal and I'm certainly not going to slam them for their ideas. Now as far as K&K archery goes, I found SA last year because the SR71 allowed me, with my "well broken in body", to shoot a fast bow with ease. So I looked into their company and fell right into the soap opera about their designer leaving. I researched him and liked what I saw. Since then I have been enjoying Kevin's comments as well as Kate's. Yes, I did jump and order one of their new bows. So if because of that it makes me a "FAN BOY", so be it. I may be to old to understand all this social networking but I find it very disturbing/strange that a bunch of people can't enjoy something with out others "bashing" their preferences. Since what we do here doesn't really affect you, all I can say is that if you don't like it, change the channel. If we really are that crazy.... you probably can't save us from ourselves. I'm OK here in my own little world. Everyone here likes me... well at least I do and I'm OK with that.


:thumbs_up

I couldn't agree more. Kevin has a history of delivering awesome bows with "sexy" lines. So what if he left SA. So what if he left Elite. And for Pete's sake, he helped co-found Bowtech. Seriously, how many guys out there would stay at the same place if you had the talent to be able to go anywhere you want. I wish I could do that. And if anyone is really upset about Kevin leaving SA and they have a left-hand SR71 or Infinity they want to get rid of, let me know. I'll give you some money for it so you can blow it on a Hoyt like everyone else. And personally, I kind of like the fire we got going on here. It's cold today and it keeps my hands nice and toasty for my new Vengeance.


----------



## matjok

.284 said:


> If this is what I deserve.... thank you. Maybe this is a little bit "OFF" but I'm OK with that. There seem to be a bunch of us on here that are excitedly looking forward to something new and many of us have some faith and confidence in Kevin Strother and his ideas. For us, we believe that he has taken his ideas and turned them into something that works really well for us. Many of us have been on this road a long time and know what we like and don't like or should say that we know what works for us. I don't get all that excited about camo. But for many people camo is a big deal and I'm certainly not going to slam them for their ideas. Now as far as K&K archery goes, I found SA last year because the SR71 allowed me, with my "well broken in body", to shoot a fast bow with ease. So I looked into their company and fell right into the soap opera about their designer leaving. I researched him and liked what I saw. Since then I have been enjoying Kevin's comments as well as Kate's. Yes, I did jump and order one of their new bows. So if because of that it makes me a "FAN BOY", so be it. I may be to old to understand all this social networking but I find it very disturbing/strange that a bunch of people can't enjoy something with out others "bashing" their preferences. Since what we do here doesn't really affect you, all I can say is that if you don't like it, change the channel. If we really are that crazy.... you probably can't save us from ourselves. I'm OK here in my own little world. Everyone here likes me... well at least I do and I'm OK with that.


Pretty much sums up my take on this also. Very well put .284.:thumbs_up I believe we "old timers' do think alike.:smile:


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Man...I want that kind of moring.
> 
> (Kids screaming/fighting, customer calling and I have a 1 hour drive down to the ghetto of Chicago for a trial.)
> 
> YUCK.
> 
> I've been waiting in the lobby for over an hour now!


Yeah my life doesn't suck. I will have to post a picture later of my living room. I literally stand in front of the fireplace and shoot through the door and across the back field. My life doesn't suck at times. LOL! I do feel for you brother. Court ALWAYS sucks.


----------



## Panzer 4

Karbon said:


> I have that one on the I CAN'T WAIT list too...but it's 37 days.
> http://bowtecharchery.com/#/overscreenPopup?r=swfs_swfs&i=3


Yep. Me, too.

I have been a little torn, and have considered one pf the K&K bows. It looks like 2011 will be another good year for bows.


----------



## DOAGuide

shockman said:


> Mornin DOA...
> I woke up, waxed the strings on the Ally, looked at how hard it was raining, thought about all the Elmer Fudds out in the woods.
> And decided to stick around and taunt the haters.
> You know what???
> 
> It doesnt suck.


Yeah I have a muzzleloader buck tag that I need to fill but we have heavy rain this morning also. So, I get to hang out, shoot my bows, test some gear and just enjoy the day.

It really doesn't suck!!!!


----------



## Karbon

If you need a guide in training...I'm up for it!

Then again I've never been up to the Pacific NW.


It has to be better than chemistry.


----------



## Bowbuster123

elkman6x6 said:


> You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, he did it again, and here I am with a bow with no future.


Holy Crap guys... We are in the midst of "The self proclaimed savour of the archery world" Please everyone lower their heads and bow before such greatness..:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## gkonduris

elkman6x6 said:


> You guys just never learn............Oh yah. Are his limbs laminated or not? Or is that still a so called "proprietary secret" a year later. What a joke! You guys will get what you deserve. AGAIN!


Why such negativity elkguy? Did mommy take your toys away last night?


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> If you need a guide in training...I'm up for it!
> 
> Then again I've never been up to the Pacific NW.
> 
> 
> It has to be better than chemistry.


Yeah the problem is you can't make any money guiding. I actually took this year off from guiding so I could hunt for myself. Been a good year.


----------



## BMG

> This message is hidden because *elkman6x6* is on your ignore list.


Has he said anything that is worth reading yet? i.e intelligent or relevant?


----------



## antler365

elkman6x6 said:


> Ra-ra-ra-sis-boom-bah!


About elkman6x6
Real Name
Chaunch Moronez
What type of archery are you into?
Hunting and 3D and love bashing lots of things
Biography:
I am not as cool as I think I am. Ummmmmmmm.... You are proving that by the minute. 

Why so upset if you have nothing to do with any of the products? Want a hug?


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> Man oh man.....woke up to a "fire" this morning. Actually woke up, stoked the fire in the living room, opened the back door, shot 3 arrows out of the Infinity, shut the door and went and poured a cup of coffee. I figured we would make it another hour or so before the haters showed up.
> 
> Good morning to all my loser friends that ordered a K&K.
> 
> David


Good Morning to you Too!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Hey, Guys,

K&K fans need to give ourselves a name. Perhaps we should vote on a list. any ideas ?

Wellie


----------



## 5MilesBack

elkman6x6 said:


> And not much of a past either. Just remember boys "Those that play with fire".................


OK, I am horrible at charades. Spit it out man! I can't stand it when people beat around the bush. Get to the point......bottom line! What are you trying to say? If you can't shoot straight.....don't shoot at all.


----------



## antler365

PoppieWellie said:


> Hey, Guys,
> 
> K&K fans need to give ourselves a name. Perhaps we should vote on a list. any ideas ?
> 
> Wellie


Kate's Kids..... LOL


----------



## shockman

antler365 said:


> Kate's Kids..... LOL


We could be Kevin and Kates kids... but that would be politically incorrect.

And I'm all about being politically correct. :elf_moon:

Maybe the K&K misfits?


----------



## antler365

shockman said:


> We could be Kevin and Kates kids... but that would be politically incorrect.
> 
> And I'm all about being politically correct. :elf_moon:
> 
> Maybe the K&K misfits?


I like the misfits also!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

antler365 said:


> I like the misfits also!!!


Better than mine. 

Straitjackets

And our gathering would be known as the Ward.


----------



## DOAGuide

PoppieWellie said:


> Better than mine.
> 
> Straitjackets
> 
> And our gathering would be known as the Ward.



The ward! Daddy likey. Thats some funny stuff right there.


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said "Good Morning My Loser Friends" as a sarcastic answer to the bashers.

So I thought there must be something we can call ourselves. Actually 'loser' is not bad.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah the problem is you can't make any money guiding.


What do you mean? My wife made this statement..... "You go out west and work from 4AM til 10PM for 30 days straight and you make only $3000. If you stay at home and work those same hours you would make over $20,000!?!" She wasn't very thrilled when I asked her, "So, what's your point?" There are some things you've just got to do!!!


----------



## antler365

PoppieWellie said:


> DOAGuide said "Good Morning My Loser Friends" as a sarcastic answer to the bashers.
> 
> So I thought there must be something we can call ourselves. Actually 'loser' is not bad.


The "L" Ward Gang!!!!


----------



## shockman

Loser Ward... works for me :shade:


----------



## shockman

.284 said:


> What do you mean? My wife made this statement..... "You go out west and work from 4AM til 10PM for 30 days straight and you make only $3000. If you stay at home and work those same hours you would make over $20,000!?!" She wasn't very thrilled when I asked her, "So, what's your point?" There are some things you've just got to do!!!


LOL... 17 months ago when I was offered a job in Montana... I was a little skeptical because I knew I'd be away from home for an undetermined amount of time.
The wife said to me " Whats the matter... do you need money for gas?" LOL


----------



## stanmc55

shockman said:


> LOL... 17 months ago when I was offered a job in Montana... I was a little skeptical because I knew I'd be away from home for an undetermined amount of time.
> The wife said to me " Whats the matter... do you need money for gas?" LOL


my wife said the same thing under similar circustances,only she didn't LOL!!


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> What do you mean? My wife made this statement..... "You go out west and work from 4AM til 10PM for 30 days straight and you make only $3000. If you stay at home and work those same hours you would make over $20,000!?!" She wasn't very thrilled when I asked her, "So, what's your point?" There are some things you've just got to do!!!


How true, how true! If you count scouting time, prep time, camp set-up and the actual hunts I probably average under $1 an hour. BUT........I (we) get to live the dream. Plus its a great way to bring in taxidermy work, which I do on the side. And it gives me great material for my articles. So, yeah, my life doesn't suck!


----------



## PoppieWellie

shockman said:


> Loser Ward... works for me :shade:


How about Kevin's Die-hards, or Kevin's Réactionnaire samething in French


----------



## DOAGuide

How about "The Looney Bin Gang"


----------



## Dameon

Archam Asylum - The Bow Ward


----------



## SAVILO

How 'bout the "freak show", lol. I haven't posted much but tend to read alot. AT is a weird place IMO I was just reading "another thread" and all of a sudden poof....2 pages dissappeard and got locked down my admins....it kinda freaked me out so I came here to the "freak show".


----------



## DOAGuide

How about the "Maniac Mafia"

OR

*K*evins *K*razies


----------



## Hoppy

How 'bout "Rockstar Kool-Aid Gang"


----------



## Karbon

Pics....please....I'm getting the shakes.


----------



## PoppieWellie

So this is what we have so far, whether it is meant to be a joke or not, this should be all...

Let me know if I missed anyone's input.

Kate's Kids
K&K misfits 
Kevin and Kates kids... politically incorrect.
Straitjackets, gathering would be known as the Ward.
Loser
The "L" Ward Gang!!!! 
Loser Ward
Kevin's Die-hards, or Kevin's Réactionnaire - samething in French 
Looney Bin Gang
Archam Asylum - The Bow Ward 
Maniac Mafia
Kevins Krazies 
The Berserkers, gathering to be called the Hearth, PM'd
Kevin's Looneys, also PM'd

It may not be a good idea to have the letter 'K' in the third word, following the company name, as kyraisor pointed out, it would be difficult to make a logo.

Wellie


----------



## Kevin Strother1

elkman6x6 said:


> You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, he did it again, and here I am with a bow with no future.


Maybe you will venture over to the Manufactures section, I posted the contract and the letter of proof that SA is in breach of the contract. I didn't just leave, they had a plan that seemed to involve getting the designs and not paying for them IMHO.

So before you write my un-authorized life's story, get your facts straight!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> Kevin and Kate's Kids would prove to be challenge for a logo.


And a challenge to pay for all you "kids" to eat!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

This is how I start my mornings. Coffee and a few shots out the door!:wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I hope you don't EVER have an unexpected neighbor come over to visit, especially if they come around to the back door!

Might be a surprise for you both.:mg:


----------



## tmoran

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Maybe you will venture over to the Manufactures section, I posted the contract and the letter of proof that SA is in breach of the contract. I didn't just leave, they had a plan that seemed to involve getting the designs and not paying for them IMHO.
> 
> So before you write my un-authorized life's story, get your facts straight!!!


The goose is loose. I read that and it's plain as day to me. Unless other contracts not posted exist, K-stroth you got hosed my man.


----------



## SAVILO

PoppieWellie said:


> So this is what we have so far, whether it is meant to be a joke or not, this should be all...
> 
> Let me know if I missed anyone's input.
> 
> Kate's Kids
> K&K misfits
> Kevin and Kates kids... politically incorrect.
> Straitjackets, gathering would be known as the Ward.
> Loser
> The "L" Ward Gang!!!!
> Loser Ward
> Kevin's Die-hards, or Kevin's Réactionnaire - samething in French
> Looney Bin Gang
> Archam Asylum - The Bow Ward
> Maniac Mafia
> Kevins Krazies
> 
> It may not be a good idea to have the letter 'K' in the third word, following the company name, as kyraisor pointed out, it would be difficult to make a logo.
> 
> Wellie


What about the "freak show"....it was not a joke, lol!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tmoran said:


> The goose is loose. I read that and it's plain as day to me. Unless other contracts not posted exist, K-stroth you got hosed my man.


The only other contract was a carbon copy except is was for 2010 ONLY. I signed the extension in June 2010 to include 2011 and 2012. 

My thoughts EXACTLY!!!


----------



## shockman

Wow... just perused that contract and the attorney bill :mg:

Kevin... its a good thing you go to the gym to work out your angst... that shows great self restraint.

Man if one of my clients or contractors did that...well lets just say things would be ...unpleasant.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I hope you don't EVER have an unexpected neighbor come over to visit, especially if they come around to the back door!
> 
> Might be a surprise for you both.:mg:


My neighbors know if they come into my backyard unannounced....THEY WILL GET SHOT! j/k


----------



## SemperF

How about K & K Fuego Fingers Followers LOL J/K its funny I shoot my Vanquish and I don't feel like Im getting burned, maybe its just me...........


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> This is how I start my mornings. Coffee and a few shots out the door!:wink:


 
DOA good to see there isn't any duct tape on any of those glass door panel's:smile:


----------



## PoppieWellie

SAVILO said:


> What about the "freak show"....it was not a joke, lol!


You just posted on SA thread complaining about "...No wonder this place's nick name is "archery fight" makes new members not want to participate or even come here to read. ..." insinuating that the K&K fans caused all kind of troubles.

And by your own action it sure doesn't sound like you follow your own rule, does it ?


----------



## sightpin

Karbon said:


> If you need a guide in training...I'm up for it!
> 
> Then again I've never been up to the Pacific NW.
> 
> 
> It has to be better than chemistry.


It is, if you can stand the politics.


----------



## TTNuge

Karbon, did you get your hand slapped for that new thread?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> I am sure you could quiet us all down with a little piece of "Critter Bread"


It's called "Fritter bread". LOL

And it is so good.

Whole wheat (no enriched) flour
milk
eggs
Slap ya Momma
Blackening seasoning
Chipolte seasoning
Rosemary
Basil
White pepper
Cajun seasoning

mix together till the batter is not runny.

Fry in Grape seed oil or Extra Virgin Olive oil.

Eat till your full.


----------



## sightpin

PoppieWellie said:


> Better than mine.
> 
> Straitjackets
> 
> And our gathering would be known as the Ward.


They don't use those anymore, but the rubber room has made a comeback. I work at a state psychiatric facility and they're building a new state of the art facility with believe it or not rubberized rooms for when they act out. Restaints are still used though.


----------



## DOAGuide

sightpin said:


> They don't use those anymore, but the rubber room has made a comeback. I work at a state psychiatric facility and they're building a new state of the art facility with believe it or not rubberized rooms for when they act out. Restaints are still used though.


Sounds like we have a new meeting place for our group!:cheers: Maybe they can put in a computer screen and we can watch this thread live:dancing::set1_violent002:


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Maybe you will venture over to the Manufactures section, I posted the contract and the letter of proof that SA is in breach of the contract. I didn't just leave, they had a plan that seemed to involve getting the designs and not paying for them IMHO.
> 
> So before you write my un-authorized life's story, get your facts straight!!!


Kevin, Could you direct me to the page and post# where that is so I can read it?


----------



## locusthill1831

Kevin, I just read your contract and note from the lawyers. You need to call Jackie Chiles to handle this one.


----------



## showmehntr

PoppieWellie said:


> You just posted on SA thread complaining about "...No wonder this place's nick name is "archery fight" makes new members not want to participate or even come here to read. ..." insinuating that the K&K fans caused all kind of troubles.
> 
> And by your own action it sure doesn't sound like you follow your own rule, does it ?



Are you the post police? Give me a break..


----------



## peregrine82

DOAGuide said:


> Man oh man.....woke up to a "fire" this morning. Actually woke up, stoked the fire in the living room, opened the back door, shot 3 arrows out of the Infinity, shut the door and went and poured a cup of coffee. I figured we would make it another hour or so before the haters showed up.
> 
> Good morning to all my loser friends that ordered a K&K.
> 
> David


 Too late for good morning, good afternoon, and your start of the day sounds pretty awesome. Open door, shoot bow, have coffee. Only thing that would make it better is, shoot Vengeance.


----------



## stanmc55

locusthill1831 said:


> Kevin, I just read your contract and note from the lawyers. You need to call Jackie Chiles to handle this one.


Kevin drinks coffee???


----------



## Karbon

stanmc55 said:


> Kevin drinks coffee???


nope...sugarfree Rockstar, H2O and his workout shakes.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

stanmc55 said:


> Kevin drinks coffee???


NO.

I can't stand the taste of coffee!!!


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> NO.
> 
> I can't stand the taste of coffee!!!


You are whacked...I love it...just not Starbucks.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> You are whacked...I love it...just not Starbucks.


Yes, I have been told that I am a "unique" person, not all I've been told either!!!! LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

showmehntr said:


> Are you the post police? Give me a break..


I am sorry my existence on this thread bothers you so much. 

Just trying to compile a list of names people suggested so we can vote on a name we can identify ourselves with, and someone suggested that we should use the name "freak show". And he said that he is not joking about it.

The guy was a basher, and I quoted his own post on SA thread to prove it, so if you think "Freak Show" is an appropriate name for the K&K supporters and agree with all the things the guy was saying, I will personally apologize to the poster.

Wellie


----------



## Karbon

UP, but locked here...

FYI

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1365043


----------



## jsmbly

What is a good arrow to shoot through a 30 80lb Vengeance.I hear the Easton pro hunters are good.Any others


----------



## Bowbuster123

Link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1364502


----------



## Karbon

Bowbuster123 said:


> Link
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1364502


I reposted, but the Mods locked it. I tried to keep it visable, but they (understandable) did not have the time to watch the fighting.
I hope some of you see Kevin's side.


----------



## Karbon

poof, then back...back up but locked. Orders from the bigs on AT I was told.


----------



## DOAGuide

peregrine82 said:


> Too late for good morning, good afternoon, and your start of the day sounds pretty awesome. Open door, shoot bow, have coffee. Only thing that would make it better is, shoot Vengeance.


I agree! I plan to spend a ton of time in front of the fire shooting the new bow and putting it through its paces. I WANT IT NOW, DADDY! I WANT A GOOSE THAT LAYS GOLDEN EGGS. Oh wait...thats a different story.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Sooooo, Whats new in the K&K saga? Any pics of a bow yet? lol


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> NO.
> 
> I can't stand the taste of coffee!!!


x2 but not for the same reasons i'm sure. open heart surgery has many unusual side effects!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Sooooo, Whats new in the K&K saga? Any pics of a bow yet? lol


:happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## gkonduris

I enjoy coffee enough where I have a little roaster at home. Off topic!!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

I like coffee


----------



## shockman

gkonduris said:


> I enjoy coffee enough where I have a little roaster at home. Off topic!!!


off topic???
What topic??? 
You mean to tell me there is a topic to this thread.
Nobody told me there was a topic... fine bunch of new friends I just made...LOL

Coffee is a food group... just like BACON!!!


----------



## antler365

gkonduris said:


> I enjoy coffee enough where I have a little roaster at home. Off topic!!!


We grind with a burr grinder but that is far as i go.... You have me very interested about roasting!!! Did you make your own or purchase one?


----------



## SAVILO

PoppieWellie said:


> You just posted on SA thread complaining about "...No wonder this place's nick name is "archery fight" makes new members not want to participate or even come here to read. ..." insinuating that the K&K fans caused all kind of troubles.
> 
> And by your own action it sure doesn't sound like you follow your own rule, does it ?


Mr. or Mrs copper which ever is posting??? I'm not bashing anyone nor did I say it was the K&K crew but what I was insinuating is how people would purposely post on another thread the break forum rules to lock it down or the admins have a happy trigger finger on post deletion?? Either way it is pretty frustrating trying to keep up reading posts about a new release only to have 2 pages of dialogue get zapped while your in the middle of reading it. If I was a hater I could do the same here but I am not. I fully support K&K and SA for that matter. I just usually browse here on AT every now and then to see what the latest and greatest is but when you have to spend and inordinate amount of time to try and decipher through 100's of pages to get info and have this stuff happen then you can see why I call it "Archery Fight". Please don't tell me this is the first time you have ever heard that moniker? 

"A freak show is an exhibition of rarities, "freaks of nature" performances that are expected to be shocking to the viewers"; kinda like KS bow design's. The people who follow this talented designer could be labled as such by alot of people here on AT. It's not a bad thing don't read into it more than you already have. FYI not any worse than calling the team "Losers or Misfits". It was said tongue in cheek.

Hope you can lay off the Red Bulls or switch to decaf


----------



## PoppieWellie

jsmbly said:


> What is a good arrow to shoot through a 30 80lb Vengeance.I hear the Easton pro hunters are good.Any others


Easton Pro hunters works great on my Monster.

Here are others:

Victory X-Ringer .001 250 
PSE Radial X-Weave Pro 200
Carbon Express Maxima 3D Select 250 
Gold Tip X-cutter 
or if you prefer lighter weight arrow, Gold Tip Ultralight Pro 300, only 8.5 gpi, a lighter field tip will increase the spine stiffness.

Poppie


----------



## SAVILO

KS,

Just read the "black/white" and seems you definately got the "shaft" I hope everything works out ok. I really wish I had the xtra money to try out one of your new bow designs but since I just bought an Inspire (used) for spots, I'll have to wait on Karbon to sell one of the 15 he will order early next year :wink:


----------



## gkonduris

shockman said:


> off topic???
> What topic???
> You mean to tell me there is a topic to this thread.
> Nobody told me there was a topic... fine bunch of new friends I just made...LOL
> 
> Coffee is a food group... just like BACON!!!


Spot on Shockman! Its good to make freinds Life is way to short to make enemies but unfortunately life deals us with challenges. I also like bacon but it's VERY bad for you!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SAVILO said:


> KS,
> 
> Just read the "black/white" and seems you definately got the "shaft" I hope everything works out ok. I really wish I had the xtra money to try out one of your new bow designs but since I just bought an Inspire (used) for spots, I'll have to wait on Karbon to sell one of the 15 he will order early next year :wink:


Thanks.

I hope you have a chance to at least shoot one a few times.


----------



## DOAGuide

Bacon, Bacon, Bacon and Bacon. Did I mention how good Bacon is? Unfortunately I am now on a quest to get into shape so I have cut myself back to 1 slice per week. When i make my kids breakfast it absolutely KILLS ME to not be able to eat it. That and my elk breakfast sausage, or antelope charizo, or my bacon, sausage and cheese elk hamburgers. AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shockman

Making me hongry there DOA...:set1_pot:


----------



## shockman

gkonduris said:


> Spot on Shockman! Its good to make freinds Life is way to short to make enemies but unfortunately life deals us with challenges. I also like bacon but it's VERY bad for you!


Nice to be here G.
I concur... having enemies sucks (why cant those people just learn to do things MY WAY?)


----------



## gkonduris

antler365 said:


> We grind with a burr grinder but that is far as i go.... You have me very interested about roasting!!! Did you make your own or purchase one?


I bought the roasted, not smart enough to make one. Original peoples would pan roast the beams in a Dutch oven type container but you would have to stir the beans until fully roasted. I tried it "one" time and it took 45 minutes for 8 oz standing in front of a freakin stove stirring the darn beans until fully roasted. The roaster I use is made in Swizterland. You can buy green beans from many sources that offer varieties throughout the world. I personally like a medium roast (the lighter the roast, the more caffeine). I also do a cold brew (Toddy Method) which makes a form of coffee syrup but that's another story. Currently traveling overseas but will PM the info next week.


----------



## Artemiz

antler365 said:


> We grind with a burr grinder but that is far as i go.... You have me very interested about roasting!!! Did you make your own or purchase one?


http://coffeeproject.com/shop/magento/index.php/roasters-1.html

I think people use to roast their own coffee all the time in a cast iron skillet before mass production came about and everyone switched to industrial sized cans of Folgers and Maxwell.


BTW, all of you that can't stand the taste of coffee but love the taste of beer are weird.


----------



## gkonduris

[QUOT E=Kevin Strother1;1059407953]Thanks.

I hope you have a chance to at least shoot one a few times.[/QUOTE]

Hey Kevin

I'll "almost" do anything to shoot your prototype. Can I bribe you with a quart of heavy cream, 2 lbs of bacon and a bushel of onions? Deal??


----------



## PoppieWellie

SAVILO said:


> Mr. or Mrs copper which ever is posting??? I'm not bashing anyone nor did I say it was the K&K crew but what I was insinuating is how people would purposely post on another thread the break forum rules to lock it down or the admins have a happy trigger finger on post deletion?? Either way it is pretty frustrating trying to keep up reading posts about a new release only to have 2 pages of dialogue get zapped while your in the middle of reading it. If I was a hater I could do the same here but I am not. I fully support K&K and SA for that matter. I just usually browse here on AT every now and then to see what the latest and greatest is but when you have to spend and inordinate amount of time to try and decipher through 100's of pages to get info and have this stuff happen then you can see why I call it "Archery Fight". Please don't tell me this is the first time you have ever heard that moniker?
> 
> "A freak show is an exhibition of rarities, "freaks of nature" performances that are expected to be shocking to the viewers"; kinda like KS bow design's. The people who follow this talented designer could be labled as such by alot of people here on AT. It's not a bad thing don't read into it more than you already have. FYI not any worse than calling the team "Losers or Misfits". It was said tongue in cheek.
> 
> Hope you can lay off the Red Bulls or switch to decaf


For your information, my husband and I are both off coffeine years back. 

And Hey! you are entitled to post whatever you want on the SA thread, such as the "Archery Fight" post insinuating all the SA thread shut-downs are K&K supporters' doing, which is not necessarily true, by the way. If the hunderd of pages of reading bothered you so much, and you are so unbiased, I just wonder how come you never complained here about the SA bashers who tried to trash this thread ? Just because no one here need the publicity bad enough to call the moderators every five minutes does not mean that it didn't happen here in this thread, am I right ?

And frankly it came across to me that your reply sounds very twisted and convoluted in all the explanations, twisted to fit is perhaps the proper term. But that is just a personal opinion.

In any case, I am just trying to compile a list of names, and I never presume to be the keeper of the list. Just thought it is a good idea, that is all. My husband and I probably will send the list to Karbon, Kevin,or Kate, so they can keep the choice and either call the vote or decide for themselves what to do.

Wellie

PS: The idea to get a name for the group was because we are all bored waiting, and nothing else to do. I am just a mime before the SeaWorld Orlando's Shamu Show.


----------



## gkonduris

Artemiz said:


> http://coffeeproject.com/shop/magento/index.php/roasters-1.html
> 
> I think people use to roast their own coffee all the time in a cast iron skillet before mass production came about and everyone switched to industrial sized cans of Folgers and Maxwell.
> 
> BTW, all of you that can't stand the taste of coffee but love the taste of beer are weird.


Good website. I use the Gene roaster, a bit pricey but has lasted for 5 years now. Spent a lot less on others but they didn't last a year.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Bacon, Bacon, Bacon and Bacon. Did I mention how good Bacon is? *Unfortunately I am now on a quest to get into shape *so I have cut myself back to 1 slice per week. When i make my kids breakfast it absolutely KILLS ME to not be able to eat it. That and my elk breakfast sausage, or antelope charizo, or my bacon, sausage and cheese elk hamburgers. AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


DOA..... Don't forget that ROUND is a shape!


----------



## slim9300

Artemiz said:


> BTW, all of you that can't stand the taste of coffee but love the taste of beer are weird.


I don't know what you are talking about. Coffee is terrible unless it's coffee Hagen Dazs ice cream or in some fuffy chocolate mocha. Buy why waste your money? lol Beer is great, even though I hardly drink anymore in my old age. If I need a "pick-me-up" I drink a Red Bull but that's rare. 

Please stop with the coffee talk. At least talk about something interesting like guns, football, hunting, maybe bows, etc. lol What about those Broncos? =) I am hoping Stanford will hold at #4 or even move to #3, but I don't think that's possible. I would love to see them dismantle TCU. I think Wisconsin, Ohio or Michigan state would be a much better game though.


----------



## 5MilesBack

jsmbly said:


> What is a good arrow to shoot through a 30 80lb Vengeance.I hear the Easton pro hunters are good.Any others


GT is coming out with a new hunting shaft called the Kinetics. They will include a .200 spine version at around 11.6gpi. I'm going to be trying them out.

As for coffee...........gee, I'm drinking a very large cup of it right now. In fact, it's rare when I'm not drinking coffee........or eating bacon.:wink:


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> This is how I start my mornings. Coffee and a few shots out the door!:wink:


Living in Vermont I have a very similar morning start/view. Unfortunately I did once get a "Pope and Young window"!!!!! 
Cost me (with a contractors discount) $380 and no I did not get it mounted.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, I've read the contract in the Manufacturer section( thanks for directing me) and all I can say is "Wagons Ho"! Pretty clean cut and dry as I read it.


----------



## bro.betterley

man it doesnt take long for posts to disapear:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## gkonduris

Karbon said:


> I reposted, but the Mods locked it. I tried to keep it visable, but they (understandable) did not have the time to watch the fighting.
> I hope some of you see Kevin's side.


Thanks Karbon for trying to keep this on the front page.


----------



## antler365

gkonduris said:


> I bought the roasted, not smart enough to make one. Original peoples would pan roast the beams in a Dutch oven type container but you would have to stir the beans until fully roasted. I tried it "one" time and it took 45 minutes for 8 oz standing in front of a freakin stove stirring the darn beans until fully roasted. The roaster I use is made in Swizterland. You can buy green beans from many sources that offer varieties throughout the world. I personally like a medium roast (the lighter the roast, the more caffeine). I also do a cold brew (Toddy Method) which makes a form of coffee syrup but that's another story. Currently traveling overseas but will PM the info next week.


Thanks!!! Travel safe....


----------



## slim9300

5MilesBack said:


> GT is coming out with a new hunting shaft called the Kinetics. They will include a .200 spine version at around 11.6gpi. I'm going to be trying them out.


It seems like that arrow would be way over-spined for your setup even if you are shooting 70/32. You would almost have to have a 32" arrow with 150 grains up front to make that work. I am curious how it works for you though... I know Crackers would say that you are way to over-spined too. He is always telling me that I need to get away from the 75/95's due to them being too stiff for my setup.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

slim9300 said:


> It seems like that arrow would be way over-spined for your setup even if you are shooting 70/32. You would almost have to have a 32" arrow with 150 grains up front to make that work. I am curious how it works for you though... I know Crackers would say that you are way to over-spined too. He is always telling me that I need to get away from the 75/95's due to them being too stiff for my setup.


He wants to shoot the silver flame 210gr head.


----------



## 5MilesBack

slim9300 said:


> It seems like that arrow would be way over-spined for your setup even if you are shooting 70/32. You would almost have to have a 32" arrow with 150 grains up front to make that work. I am curious how it works for you though... I know Crackers would say that you are way to over-spined too. He is always telling me that I need to get away from the 75/95's due to them being too stiff for my setup.


.200 is probably going to be over-spined, but I'm also planning on using 180-200gr heads and maybe even more weight up front. I was planning on leaving them full length to start with and then cut back from there. Actually OT2 showed that I would need a .220 spine with 200gr up front.

There is no way the 7595's (.340 spine) are too stiff for your Destroyer at 31" draw. I'm underspined at 60lbs and 32" draw with my Maxima Hunter 350's (.337 spine), but I can make them work. Your Destroyer has to be more aggressive than my Commander.


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> .200 is probably going to be over-spined, but I'm also planning on using 180-200gr heads and maybe even more weight up front. I was planning on leaving them full length to start with and then cut back from there. Actually OT2 showed that I would need a .220 spine with 200gr up front.
> 
> There is no way the 7595's (.340 spine) are too stiff for your Destroyer at 31" draw. I'm underspined at 60lbs and 32" draw with my Maxima Hunter 350's (.337 spine), but I can make them work. Your Destroyer has to be more aggressive than my Commander.


Sounds like we are talking about a javelin here, with fletches.


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> Sounds like we are talking about a javelin here, with fletches.


Perhaps......but a very stiff javelin, not one like Lamar used on Revenge of the Nerds.:wink:

I don't think I could take seeing my arrows fly down range like that.


----------



## PoppieWellie

5MilesBack said:


> Perhaps......but a very stiff javelin, not one like Lamar used on Revenge of the Nerds.:wink:
> 
> I don't think I could take seeing my arrows fly down range like that.


Actually the arrowhead shell from the 1918's Paris Gun comes to mind. Or the APFSDS DU rounds out of a 120mm Rheinmetall.

But then again, you are not shooting it out of a cannon either.


----------



## slim9300

5MilesBack said:


> .200 is probably going to be over-spined, but I'm also planning on using 180-200gr heads and maybe even more weight up front. I was planning on leaving them full length to start with and then cut back from there. Actually OT2 showed that I would need a .220 spine with 200gr up front.
> 
> There is no way the 7595's (.340 spine) are too stiff for your Destroyer at 31" draw. I'm underspined at 60lbs and 32" draw with my Maxima Hunter 350's (.337 spine), but I can make them work. Your Destroyer has to be more aggressive than my Commander.


Per Crackers (***not an exact quote***), "Those archery programs are basically worthless for determining spine. They always choose an over-spined arrow..." 

I went to a 30" 75/95 arrow with 165 grains up front including the insert to get the spine to where Crackers could tune the bow properly with the Hooter Shooter. Keep in mind I have 27 grains in the rear of my arrow which has a much larger affect on spine then weight in the front. With a 29" arrow and 135 grains up front (and my 27 grains in the nock end), the arrow was WAY to stiff per Mike.


----------



## SAVILO

PoppieWellie said:


> For your information, my husband and I are both off coffeine years back.
> 
> And Hey! you are entitled to post whatever you want on the SA thread, such as the "Archery Fight" post insinuating all the SA thread shut-downs are K&K supporters' doing, which is not necessarily true, by the way. If the hunderd of pages of reading bothered you so much, and you are so unbiased, I just wonder how come you never complained here about the SA bashers who tried to trash this thread ? Just because no one here need the publicity bad enough to call the moderators every five minutes does not mean that it didn't happen here in this thread, am I right ?
> 
> And frankly it came across to me that your reply sounds very twisted and convoluted in all the explanations, twisted to fit is perhaps the proper term. But that is just a personal opinion.
> 
> In any case, I am just trying to compile a list of names, and I never presume to be the keeper of the list. Just thought it is a good idea, that is all. My husband and I probably will send the list to Karbon, Kevin,or Kate, so they can keep the choice and either call the vote or decide for themselves what to do.
> 
> Wellie
> 
> PS: The idea to get a name for the group was because we are all bored waiting, and nothing else to do. I am just a mime before the SeaWorld Orlando's Shamu Show.


Did you read my last post? Hello, anybody home???? *You are the one who pulled my "archery fight" term from the SA thread to this one*, which was taken out of context to fit your opinion. I specifically stated on here what my insinuations meant. I was not pointing fingers at this group but rather frustration for having the topic blocked and posts deleted, I don't care what group had a hand in it...it sucked none the less. Speaking of insinuations....... you call me a basher for posting here with a name to call the K&K followers you all started. Did it ever occur to you that they are 2 completely different posts and not related? No I was not here when fanboys from other groups tried to lock this thread with the same shenangans...I would have been pissed too but I don't have the time or luxury to read/post every day on every post. How come it seems the only one's allowed to post opinions on AT are the ones who were here when Moses started AT (sarcasm)? I guess everyone here started AT with 1,000+ posts and I missed the boat? C'mon man! (<----this is more sarcasm taken from NFL football analysts which does not insinuate you are male). Don't assume just because someone is new or post count is low they are misinformed or they are a troll. There are a lot of people who lurk just trying to get a little info now and then. Like I said on the other thread, this is another reason which makes people not want to be part of Archery Talk....errrr "archery fight"!

P.S. I like Pinon flavored coffee, energy drinks, bacon, and "woodles"... just not all at the same time. 

P.S.S don't hate on me too bad for spelling errors or grammar spell check wasn't working, lol. I'll go back to lurking and buying on the classifieds.


----------



## slim9300

slim9300 said:


> Per Crackers (***not an exact quote***), "Those archery programs are basically worthless for determining spine. They always choose an over-spined arrow..."
> 
> I went to a 30" 75/95 arrow with 165 grains up front including the insert to get the spine to where Crackers could tune the bow properly with the Hooter Shooter. Keep in mind I have 27 grains in the rear of my arrow which has a much larger affect on spine then weight in the front. With a 29" arrow and 135 grains up front (and my 27 grains in the nock end), the arrow was WAY to stiff per Mike.


And as a side note, I am shooting field tips and BH's better then I have before thanks to a properly spined arrow instead of the over-spined one I shot for 2 years.


----------



## 5MilesBack

slim9300 said:


> And as a side note, I am shooting field tips and BH's better then I have before thanks to a properly spined arrow instead of the over-spined one I shot for 2 years.


My fallback plan is to stick with my TR Crush 300's with the 180's up front. I have shot them out to 50 so far with the 180gr SF XL and it is splitting the bullseye. I just like playing around with new stuff. I'm more of a "let's see what the real world results are" kind of guy, rather than what someone else says or the computers say.

What I always find funny though, is when someone puts up a thread about trouble BH tuning with a 60lb bow and 27" draw, and guys are telling them to try a .300 spine arrow, because that will solve the problem.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

But a .300 spine arrow solves everything! Lol.


----------



## bowtech dually

How about K&K&K
Kate and Kevin Kiss_sses J/K LOL

BD


PoppieWellie said:


> Hey, Guys,
> 
> K&K fans need to give ourselves a name. Perhaps we should vote on a list. any ideas ?
> 
> Wellie


----------



## Twsted

SAVILO said:


> Did you read my last post? Hello, anybody home???? *You are the one who pulled my "archery fight" term from the SA thread to this one*, which was taken out of context to fit your opinion. I specifically stated on here what my insinuations meant. I was not pointing fingers at this group but rather frustration for having the topic blocked and posts deleted, I don't care what group had a hand in it...it sucked none the less. Speaking of insinuations....... you call me a basher for posting here with a name to call the K&K followers you all started. Did it ever occur to you that they are 2 completely different posts and not related? No I was not here when fanboys from other groups tried to lock this thread with the same shenangans...I would have been pissed too but I don't have the time or luxury to read/post every day on every post. How come it seems the only one's allowed to post opinions on AT are the ones who were here when Moses started AT (sarcasm)? I guess everyone here started AT with 1,000+ posts and I missed the boat? C'mon man! (<----this is more sarcasm taken from NFL football analysts which does not insinuate you are male). Don't assume just because someone is new or post count is low they are misinformed or they are a troll. There are a lot of people who lurk just trying to get a little info now and then. Like I said on the other thread, this is another reason which makes people not want to be part of Archery Talk....errrr "archery fight"!
> 
> P.S. I like Pinon flavored coffee, energy drinks, bacon, and "woodles"... just not all at the same time.
> 
> P.S.S don't hate on me too bad for spelling errors or grammar spell check wasn't working, lol. I'll go back to lurking and buying on the classifieds.


Twisted?---I don't know but, this whole thread has got me wondering about either company.
I seem to think that Savilo has a point though and that there is something else going on elsewhere.
I do not have time to read all of the back posts so, maybe I am off base but-----------------


----------



## shockman

Salvio seems OK... no need of a conspiracy theory on a thread with no topic.
Now if he turns out to be a lurker that is up to no good... then we turn him over to Karbon for a good old fashioned cyber dooming.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Twsted said:


> Twisted?---I don't know but, this whole thread has got me wondering about either company.
> I seem to think that Savilo has a point though and that there is something else going on elsewhere.
> I do not have time to read all of the back posts so, maybe I am off base but-----------------


If you think you might be off base ? why don't you find out the truth from the SA thread and then post ? 

No matter what my wife says to Savilo based on the posts from SA, I think he will explain away with another answer.

I read the SA posts, and I can't help but to agree with her. So we will have no more of this none-sense.

If he kept on posting back, it would be great for the bump of this thread. But we are not going to deal with him at his level.

As for the name of the K & K supporters, my wife came up with the idea just try to cheer up the morning crowd.

BTW, we are just archers waiting for our bow, so whether you are wondering or not wondering about either company, it is none of our business.


----------



## PoppieWellie

shockman said:


> Salvio seems OK... no need of a conspiracy theory on a thread with no topic.
> Now if he turns out to be a lurker that is up to no good... then we turn him over to Karbon for a good old fashioned cyber dooming.


Thanks! My wife needs that boost, that was hilarious!

Poppie


----------



## shockman

No problem Poppie... just trying to entertain and keep things on the bright side while we wait for snapshots of the other limb bolt.


----------



## slim9300

5MilesBack said:


> My fallback plan is to stick with my TR Crush 300's with the 180's up front. I have shot them out to 50 so far with the 180gr SF XL and it is splitting the bullseye. I just like playing around with new stuff. I'm more of a "let's see what the real world results are" kind of guy, rather than what someone else says or the computers say.
> 
> What I always find funny though, is when someone puts up a thread about trouble BH tuning with a 60lb bow and 27" draw, and guys are telling them to try a .300 spine arrow, because that will solve the problem.


LOL! Exactly! It's all about real world testing when it comes to bows and arrows. Any other way is a joke or I guess a potential starting point.


----------



## DOAGuide

It is kinda funny how tight knit some of us have become......BECAUSE OF......all the haters. I buy a product because I like the product. If the lead designer has a track record of making cutting edge products, then I will buy from whichever company employs that designer. Track record is track record. Kevin could be a flaming wad of doggie doo as a person and I would still buy a bow he designs. If that bow turns out to be junk then my opinion might change.

I haven't ever been disappointed by his new designs. Year after year they have been (my opinion) cutting edge designs that have out performed the competitors. THAT is why I am excited about the new line. 

Kevin obviously cares about the bows he produces. Why else would he be on a public forum answering just about every question (even the stupid ones) that is asked of him.

Just my 2 cents

David


----------



## sliverpicker

I grab a few bucket's of arrows, all my broadheads and just start shooting. My Admiral decided it liked Maxima 350's with a 125gr Silver Flame. I found out the hard way that it's what the bow like's, not what I want it to like. Kinda like women...


----------



## shockman

Well put... I know thats exactly why I'm here... and suspect thats why most everyone else is too.
Personaly I dont care about the past (cant change that) and I dont have any control over the future.
I'm just going to trust that these new designs will accomplsh the same thing as Kevin has been doing for his entire carreer...building the bows everyone else wishes they thought of first.


----------



## .284

sliverpicker said:


> I found out the hard way that it's what the bow like's, not what I want it to like. Kinda like women...


Hey Sliverpicker,
Want to let the rest of in on what it is that a woman wants? I'm sure that even Kevin could use an answer. 
Probably why no pics yet!?!


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Why else would he be on a public forum answering just about every question (even the *stupid ones)* that is asked of him.
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> David


You wouldn't be referring to any of us in that tight knit group now would you?


----------



## SAVILO

ttt so I can bump the thread count up for pop-a-wheelie



KS are there going to be any dealers in NM so I can shoot a bow in the future?


----------



## BMG

Savilo pm sent


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> You wouldn't be referring to any of us in that tight knit group now would you?


Heck yeah I was.........ME! lol


----------



## SAVILO

PM returned thx for the info.

Whens the next pic?...... a nocking point???


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Heck yeah I was.........ME! lol


I was wondering 'cause my kidneys were stinging like I'd just taken a cheap shot! Felt kinda usual.


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> I was wondering 'cause my kidneys were stinging like I'd just taken a cheap shot! Felt kinda usual.


No way brother.......we be good! 

I was actually refering to his history. From the beginning Kevin has patiently answered most of the archery related questions that have been asked of him. And back in the day there were some REALLY stupid questions. But Kevin never belittled anyone for asking. He would answer their questions until they understood. Pretty freakin unbelievable coming from a designer. Can you name another company or designer that does the same?


----------



## TTNuge

DOAGuide said:


> No way brother.......we be good!
> 
> I was actually refering to his history. From the beginning Kevin has patiently answered most of the archery related questions that have been asked of him. And back in the day there were some REALLY stupid questions. But Kevin never belittled anyone for asking. He would answer their questions until they understood. Pretty freakin unbelievable coming from a designer. Can you name another company or designer that does the same?



I can name of another company that won't tell you a fricking thing. Everyone hints or beats around the bush but no one will come at you straight with an answer. So frustrating and so glad K&K aren't like that.


----------



## John 501

I never post alot just read alot! I buy alot of bows every year and give every company the benefit of the doubt. It must take alot to design a bow and then listen to the negetive feedback. If you all were in Kevins shoe's and not getting paid ask yourself if you would go to work and not get paid. If you don't like that he moved companies in the past then so be it. Keep your coment to yourself and buy some other product. The Man designs a spectacular bow and is some of the best bows i have ever shot ( Infinity ) is my favorite and i cant wait till my Vengenance arrives. There is and old saying nobody wants to see someone be successful, they want to see you fail. Kevin thanks for designing and for what you do for archery.


----------



## PoppieWellie

John 501 said:


> I never post alot just read alot! I buy alot of bows every year and give every company the benefit of the doubt. It must take alot to design a bow and then listen to the negetive feedback. If you all were in Kevins shoe's and not getting paid ask yourself if you would go to work and not get paid. If you don't like that he moved companies in the past then so be it. Keep your coment to yourself and buy some other product. The Man designs a spectacular bow and is some of the best bows i have ever shot ( Infinity ) is my favorite and i cant wait till my Vengenance arrives. There is and old saying nobody wants to see someone be successful, they want to see you fail. Kevin thanks for designing and for what you do for archery.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## sightpin

ttttt1


----------



## PoppieWellie

TTNuge said:


> I can name of another company that won't tell you a fricking thing. Everyone hints or beats around the bush but no one will come at you straight with an answer. So frustrating and so glad K&K aren't like that.


I am glad about K&K too, just a whole new different way to do business, like a breath of fresh air.

BTW, does this "other" company always seems to function like this to you ? As I recall, it used to be a lot more 'user friendly' in the early days.

I used to call CS and the service is on the level, at the least people talked straight back then.

Nowadays, I posted a question on a thread and asked a straight question, the replies I got are 
"I can't tell you right now", 
"The guy who can answer is on vacation", 
or "I know the answer but I am not authorized to say".

And the response racing through my mind was, "is there anyone in charge in this outfit ?"


----------



## sliverpicker

.284 said:


> Hey Sliverpicker,
> Want to let the rest of in on what it is that a woman wants? I'm sure that even Kevin could use an answer.
> Probably why no pics yet!?!


Women don't know what Women want...


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> It is kinda funny how tight knit some of us have become......BECAUSE OF......all the haters. ... Why else would he be on a public forum *answering just about every question (even the stupid ones)* that is asked of him.
> 
> David



Dude, you and Karbon really need to stop callin' me stupid. It hurts my feelings and even stupid people need answers...


----------



## stanmc55

The Strothers Brothers


----------



## TLB2

What happened today!!! Sounds like WWIII went on... The evidence is gone like dust.

Pics are coming I hope.


----------



## stanmc55

sorry Wellie! The Strother's Brothers & Sisters


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> sorry Wellie! The Strother's Brothers & Sisters


Thank you for including my wife! And actually our 14 years old daughter is now thinking about a Vengeance or a Retribution too. 

Is this the name of the tight knit group we are talking about ?

Poppie


----------



## DOAGuide

PoppieWellie said:


> Thank you for including my wife! And actually our 14 years old daughter is now thinking about a Vengeance or a Retribution too.
> 
> Is this the name of the tight knit group we are talking about ?
> 
> Poppie


Unfortunately I don't think we should use the name of another archery company in our group name. But, I think we need to include K&K somehow and a reference to us being idiots or rear end kissers or something of the sort.


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Dude, you and Karbon really need to stop callin' me stupid. It hurts my feelings and even stupid people need answers...


Shucks....your on to us.......LMAO! I think you, me and Karbon should just sit in the corner with dunce caps on and wait for the teacher (Kevin) to report us to the principal (Kate).:darkbeer::slice::lol3::set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we should use the name of another archery company in our group name. But, I think we need to include K&K somehow and a reference to us being idiots or rear end kissers or something of the sort.


Actually talking to my wife (she is busy), she is about getting a rule established such that either true K&K supporters (or future owners) can vote on a list of names or we can form a panel of judges (like Karbon, David, perhaps even Kate and Kevin) to select a name out of the list.

Frankly, I don't really see how it can be done either way.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I wanted to say thanks to all of you for your patience.

I know none of you "idolize" me, like some people accuse you of. I am just a regular person like all of us here,(well most, there are a few that may be a little off. LOL) 

I was curious if any of you have a James Greene(manufacture) black, cordura wrist strap with a buckle you wish to sell, the one that has a square with 4 holes in it, to hold the rope that attaches the release head to the strap? 

Mine is WORN out and I can't find a replacement like it, the strap is around 10 years old.

I shoot a Fletchmatic Shorty that has the rope for an attachment cord.


----------



## Scablands

If they don't make them you could try a saddle maker or shoe repair and just get them to make a new one.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Does it look like this one ?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I wanted to say thanks to all of you for your patience.
> 
> I know none of you "idolize" me, like some people accuse you of. I am just a regular person like all of us here,(well most, there are a few that may be a little off. LOL)
> 
> I was curious if any of you have a James Greene(manufacture) black, cordura wrist strap with a buckle you wish to sell, the one that has a square with 4 holes in it, to hold the rope that attaches the release head to the strap?
> 
> Mine is WORN out and I can't find a replacement like it, the strap is around 10 years old.
> 
> I shoot a Fletchmatic Shorty that has the rope for an attachment cord.


Not sure if this is it..but

http://cgi.ebay.com/Release-Strap-J...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2cb717e


----------



## DOAGuide

Keystone country store has some also.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Here is the closest match we can find










Not by James Greene, but with rope attachment and black buckle strap


----------



## KateStrother1

elkman6x6 said:


> You would be suprised how many Pms I have gotten from guys that I warned last year. Saying you were right, he did it again, and here I am with a bow with no future.


"He" did not do anything! "Someone" stopped paying what they were 100% contracted to pay, I'm not sure what you do for a living but would you work for free?? When someone looks right at me and lies to my FACE, that is not someone I would like to do business with...This is just MY opinion. I see you were banned, and for good reason. Get to know the FACTS before spouting your mouth about my husband!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Not sure if this is it..but
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Release-Strap-J...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2cb717e


Exactly like that except, it has a buckle, the velcro won't hold.


----------



## KateStrother1

DOAGuide said:


> Sounds like we have a new meeting place for our group!:cheers: Maybe they can put in a computer screen and we can watch this thread live:dancing::set1_violent002:


You can, its called BLOG TV.


----------



## SemperF

What weight are you testing now , that the velcro won't hold. I think Scotts has some replacement strap buckle type, I wish my son was back so I could ask him.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SemperF said:


> What weight are you testing now , that the velcro won't hold. I think Scotts has some replacement strap buckle type, I wish my son was back so I could ask him.


I need it for my own bow, so around 130-145# the Velcro will not hold at that weight!

I have a scar inside my lip to prove it!!!

Had a release rope break at 195# just about knocked myself out!!! I bet that would be a funny video to see!


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I need it for my own bow, so around 130-145# the Velcro will not hold at that weight!
> 
> I have a scar inside my lip to prove it!!!
> 
> Had a release rope break at 195# just about knocked myself out!!! I bet that would be a funny video to see!


Funny no, as most would feel the pain just watching. Maybe you can design your own release and be safe in the knowledge that won't ever happen again.


----------



## drockw

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I need it for my own bow, so around 130-145# the Velcro will not hold at that weight!
> 
> I have a scar inside my lip to prove it!!!
> 
> Had a release rope break at 195# *just about knocked myself out!!! I bet that would be a funny video to see*!


Have had that one happen numerous times over the years between mastering the hinge and other dumb things... Just at 1/3 of the weight hahaha


----------



## vettelt11992

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I need it for my own bow, so around 130-145# the Velcro will not hold at that weight!
> 
> I have a scar inside my lip to prove it!!!
> 
> Had a release rope break at 195# just about knocked myself out!!! I bet that would be a funny video to see!


What kinda bow cranks up to 195 pounds, im guessing its your design, and what do you use it for? I would love to give that a try...


----------



## shockman

That is Kates bow... she shoots it for indoor spots.
Kevin shoots the little 145 pounder.




LOL... Mornin bump.... rain changed to snow overnight...so a hunting we will go.
Someone else will have to heckle the haters today.


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's called "Fritter bread". LOL
> 
> And it is so good.
> 
> Whole wheat (no enriched) flour
> milk
> eggs
> Slap ya Momma
> Blackening seasoning
> Chipolte seasoning
> Rosemary
> Basil
> White pepper
> Cajun seasoning
> 
> mix together till the batter is not runny.
> 
> Fry in Grape seed oil or Extra Virgin Olive oil.
> 
> Eat till your full.


Okay, got the ingredient list, but now we need the exact measurements to use.....Milk, eggs,etc. I would experiment, but MB doesn't like it when I start making a mess in the kitchen!! :set1_cook2:



KateStrother1 said:


> "He" did not do anything! "Someone" stopped paying what they were 100% contracted to pay, I'm not sure what you do for a living but would you work for free?? When someone looks right at me and lies to my FACE, that is not someone I would like to do business with...This is just MY opinion. I see you were banned, and for good reason. Get to know the FACTS before spouting your mouth about my husband!


To quote Oprah, "You Go Girl!" :set1_applaud: 

BTW, things turned out better than we expected.....We did get a good laugh from a homemade card a nephew sent: "Dear Grandpa, Hope you live." He also put a dollar in the card! 

Lastly, my name suggestion: "The Special K Gang".....or variations of such.....Just seems fitting! :grouphug:


----------



## antler365

Good Morning to everyone!! Happy December! Yes Kevin!!! We need measurements for the Fritter bread please... I have gathered all the ingredients and i am ready!!! Already made the olive tapenade to put on top...


----------



## .284

KateStrother1 said:


> "He" did not do anything! "Someone" stopped paying what they were 100% contracted to pay, I'm not sure what you do for a living but would you work for free?? When someone looks right at me and lies to my FACE, that is not someone I would like to do business with...This is just MY opinion. I see you were banned, and for good reason. Get to know the FACTS before spouting your mouth about my husband!


Good morning All,
Boy, I can see why Kevin hasn't released another picture! Smart man. (Just kidding Kate.)


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Lastly, my name suggestion: "The Special K Gang".....or variations of such.....Just seems fitting! :grouphug:


Cord Ole Buddy, 
I think you've got it! What a GREAT name. 
With all the names we've been called.... and being the "politically correct" group we are..... the"Special K Gang" is perfect.


----------



## Karbon

Bump this up there.
Looks like I have to wait for the K&K site to open up if I ever need a break from AT.

I think my "contract RE-posting" ruffled some feathers and now (for some odd and unusual reason) my PW on the SA forum is not...working. Not sure...I think I was the second biggest productive time waster (# of posts) over there...so I'm pretty sure I didn't forget my PW. (AR is the SA post king)

I wonder if that was just a coincidence?


----------



## Longbow42

Karbon said:


> Bump this up there.
> Looks like I have to wait for the K&K site to open up if I ever need a break from AT.
> 
> I think my "contract RE-posting" ruffled some feathers and now (for some odd and unusual reason) my PW on the SA forum is not...working. Not sure...I think I was the second biggest productive time waster (# of posts) over there...so I'm pretty sure I didn't forget my PW. (AR is the SA post king)
> 
> I wonder if that was just a coincidence?


That site is dead anyway. Almost no new posting going on except from the usual 3 guys with nothing to say or add of value. Not like over here, where every post is filled with valuable info. :wink:


----------



## Karbon

LOL


(like mine right there)


It has been dead, but I like my jabs (I mean posts)


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> (like mine right there)
> 
> 
> It has been dead, but I like my jabs (I mean posts)


Yeah, AR doesn't seem to get your sense of humor. To bad 'cause you lightened up the discussions over there.


----------



## antler365

It's a ghost town on sa................


----------



## 2xR

vettelt11992 said:


> What kinda bow cranks up to 195 pounds, im guessing its your design, and what do you use it for? I would love to give that a try...


Nothing short of breaking world archery records for distance shooting...




Karbon said:


> Bump this up there.
> ...so I'm pretty sure I didn't forget my PW. (AR is the SA post king)
> 
> I wonder if that was just a coincidence?



Complete coincidence Steve - complete :secret::embara::zip::set1_thinking:


----------



## DOAGuide

Morning everyone. I woke up a little early to make coffee and see what everyone is up to today. I am about to make breakfast for the boys. Waffles, bacon and country fried eggs. Hows the rest of the gang doing?


----------



## Karbon

I'm super!


----------



## DOAGuide

Look.....its a bird.......its a plane......its SUPER KARBON!!!!!!!!!

:teeth:


----------



## .284

Every day I'm vertical is a very good day.
As they say, it's a whole lot better looking at grass from the mowing side and not the plowing side!


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Every day I'm vertical is a very good day.
> As they say, it's a whole lot better looking at grass from the mowing side and not the plowing side!


Ain't that the truth!!!!!!


----------



## Karbon

I have a Red Bull and I'm happy. I love the flavor!!! 
(with sugar since the synthetic stuff makes me ill)


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> (with* sugar *since the synthetic stuff makes me ill)


I know that Kevin is into all this no preservative eating but at my age I figure that I need all the preservatives I can get!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I have a Red Bull and I'm happy. I love the flavor!!!
> (with sugar since the synthetic stuff makes me ill)


Yeah I will have my Redbull in about 45 minutes. Gotta take the boys to school and pick it up on the way back to the house.

Weather cleared up here (for the moment) so todays schedule will consist of shooting a little more, writing a quick review of the Stingray Stabilizer (for posting on here), a little more shooting, put the finishing touches on my antelope articles so I can submit them, a little more shooting, go work out.........then.......who knows. Boys go back to their moms and I have nothing else to do. Might go rent the expendables again and maybe grown ups. two pretty good movies.

Of course the day will also be filled with watching for any updates from Kate and Kevin. And hanging out on "THE WARD" with you guys.


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I need it for my own bow, so around 130-145# the Velcro will not hold at that weight!
> 
> I have a scar inside my lip to prove it!!!
> 
> Had a release rope break at 195# just about knocked myself out!!! I bet that would be a funny video to see!


yeah, i bet Kate has a different story about that scar!!!lol


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> Morning everyone. I woke up a little early to make coffee and see what everyone is up to today. I am about to make breakfast for the boys. Waffles, bacon and country fried eggs. Hows the rest of the gang doing?


DOA,
I hope the bacon is for the boy's. You said in a couple of earlier post's that your cutting back on the bacon. JUst looking out for your health brother!LOL


----------



## Bowbuster123

DOAGuide said:


> Morning everyone. I woke up a little early to make coffee and see what everyone is up to today. I am about to make breakfast for the boys. Waffles, bacon and country fried eggs. Hows the rest of the gang doing?


What time is breakfast??? I hate to be late for a meal. Now lets see If I catch a flight from Saskatoon to Calgary then hop an international flight to........ oh heck never mind... I hate cold eggs even worse than being late for a meal.


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we should use the name of another archery company in our group name. But, I think we need to include K&K somehow and a reference to us being idiots or rear end kissers or something of the sort.


so you are saying Kevin needs to change his name? and for the second part of your remark (idiots or rear end kissers or something of the sort), be careful because i might resemble that remark!!!lol


----------



## Karbon

I'm hoping for a new pic some time soon...


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> Thank you for including my wife! And actually our 14 years old daughter is now thinking about a Vengeance or a Retribution too.
> 
> Is this the name of the tight knit group we are talking about ?
> 
> Poppie


Special K Gang is sounding good. Besides,Strothers Brothers and Sisters and Daughters and Sons and Grandchildren and Nephews and Nieces............................. well,that's getting to be a mouthful!!!! My apologies to Wellie. i pushed the post button before my brain realized i needed to take the LADIES into account! it happens to often around my house. that's how i know why Kevin has the sore lip!!lol


----------



## Karbon

I wounder how many additional bows will be sold once pics are released?


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> I wounder how many additional bows will be sold once pics are released?


I guess that that question would be based on how many MORE bows KARBON buys!


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> DOA,
> I hope the bacon is for the boy's. You said in a couple of earlier post's that your cutting back on the bacon. JUst looking out for your health brother!LOL


Yup, didn't even have a single piece. It was difficult and my kids complained about me slobbering over my oatmeal while watching them eat. And its thick cut bacon from a show hog I bought this year to support FFA.


----------



## Karbon

.284 said:


> I guess that that question would be based on how many MORE bows KARBON buys!


I'm done for the year. Maybe another Evo...that's it.
What's in my sig is all I'll have in 2011.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I wounder how many additional bows will be sold once pics are released?


the rest of them


----------



## TTNuge

First day of a new month would be a perfect time to release a little something. As much as I hate dragging things out and all the "teasers" that companies do these days this is different. They have their bows done and are just delaying things for dramatic effect, I have no doubt Kevin and Kate would give us a pic of anything and everything if it was complete and ready for display.


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> I'm done for the year. Maybe another Evo...that's it.
> What's in my sig is all I'll have in 2011.


That means the economy is going DOWNHILL fast for sure! If you're not buying bows then the future is bleak!?!


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I wounder how many additional bows will be sold once pics are released?


I would guess that once the pics are posted they will come pretty close to selling out. Pics and confirmed specs.......not to mention if we can get a review or two posted.....will push things over the edge. AND....once yeaar one is complete......I bet they sell out in 30 days for next year. 1500 bows isn't that much.


----------



## Karbon

Limited edition runs are perfect for K&K IMO.


----------



## FishingBen

Karbon said:


> I wounder how many additional bows will be sold once pics are released?


All of em


----------



## Kevin Strother1

cordini said:


> Okay, got the ingredient list, but now we need the exact measurements to use.....Milk, eggs,etc. I would experiment, but MB doesn't like it when I start making a mess in the kitchen!! :set1_cook2:
> 
> I don't measure, I go by how thick the batter is. I'll make up some and measure the ingredients for you.
> To quote Oprah, "You Go Girl!" :set1_applaud:
> 
> BTW, things turned out better than we expected.....We did get a good laugh from a homemade card a nephew sent: "Dear Grandpa, Hope you live." He also put a dollar in the card!
> 
> 
> Funny card, did you frame the dollar?
> 
> Lastly, my name suggestion: "The Special K Gang".....or variations of such.....Just seems fitting! :grouphug:





.284 said:


> Good morning All,
> Boy, I can see why Kevin hasn't released another picture! Smart man. (Just kidding Kate.)


Why do you think I go to the gym all the time, it's so I can protect myself!!!! J/K 
She may look sweet, but man can she be a Tasmanian she-devil!!!!! LOL
Of course I NEVER do anything to upset her, how could an innocent angel like myself make anyone mad!!!




Karbon said:


> Bump this up there.
> Looks like I have to wait for the K&K site to open up if I ever need a break from AT.
> 
> I think my "contract RE-posting" ruffled some feathers and now (for some odd and unusual reason) my PW on the SA forum is not...working. Not sure...I think I was the second biggest productive time waster (# of posts) over there...so I'm pretty sure I didn't forget my PW. (AR is the SA post king)
> 
> I wonder if that was just a coincidence?


Karbon,

We will have a K & K forum and you can be a moderator, then you can punish and BAN people!!!

Yea AR&Bow seems to know more about what's going on at SA than anyone at SA?


----------



## Karbon

Lol.


----------



## axeforce6

Karbon said:


> I'm done for the year. Maybe another Evo...that's it.
> What's in my sig is all I'll have in 2011.


Why did u get rid of the first one?
just curious


----------



## Karbon

axeforce6 said:


> Why did u get rid of the first one?
> just curious


I want a camo one.


----------



## axeforce6

o ok. lol. simple enough.


----------



## DOAGuide

For those that are interested I just posted a review on Stingray Stabilizers. Not the most scientific review, but a good one.


----------



## DOAGuide

Great kids, great friends, wonderful wife who loves me. Sitting by the fire writing archery reviews while jamin out to some classic Queen! Now if I had a new bow to shoot!:cheers: Hmmmmm, is it too early for a cigar and a beer?


----------



## Belicoso

DOAGuide said:


> Hmmmmm, is it too early for a cigar and a beer?


 Never to early or to late for that!!!!


----------



## rodney482

Kevin have you released the pics yet?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rodney482 said:


> Kevin have you released the pics yet?


Rodney,

I haven't released them, I sent them to your email so you would be the first to see them!!! J/K


----------



## antler365

rodney482 said:


> Kevin have you released the pics yet?


?????????????? :drool:


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I haven't released them, I sent them to your email so you would be the first to see them!!! J/K


Your sense of humor is perfect!!! Take advantage of the weak!!! LMAO.....


----------



## Karbon

It will be an exciting day.


----------



## antler365

Karbon said:


> It will be an exciting day.


I'm not going back to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I haven't released them, I sent them to your email so you would be the first to see them!!! J/K


I'll trade ya pics, hahaha


----------



## rodney482

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I haven't released them, I sent them to your email so you would be the first to see them!!! J/K


I think they will really like them... :secret::rock-on:


----------



## tiner64

rodney482 said:


> I think they will really like them... :secret::rock-on:


watt cha talkin' bout Willis... lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> Special K Gang is sounding good. Besides,Strothers Brothers and Sisters and Daughters and Sons and Grandchildren and Nephews and Nieces............................. well,that's getting to be a mouthful!!!! My apologies to Wellie. i pushed the post button before my brain realized i needed to take the LADIES into account! it happens to often around my house. that's how i know why Kevin has the sore lip!!lol


So for the new entries, we have 

Special K Gang
Brother or Sister depends on the gender of the member, the gathering would be known as the Family
Refugee, the gathering would be known as the Sanctuary
Sagitta Magica, the gathering would be known as the Praetorium, this is from a game I guess
Hoplites, the gathering would be known as Thermopylae
The Few, the gathering is Agincourt

Please feel free to let me know if you have other names. I think it is right to ask only future K&K bow owners should add his or her input in this, besides the people who are involved with the making of the bows.

Wellie


----------



## matjok

Special K Gang sounds great.
:thumbs_up


----------



## link06

matjok said:


> Special K Gang sounds great.
> :thumbs_up


I Agree!


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah I will have my Redbull in about 45 minutes. Gotta take the boys to school and pick it up on the way back to the house.
> 
> Weather cleared up here (for the moment) so todays schedule will consist of shooting a little more, writing a quick review of the Stingray Stabilizer (for posting on here), a little more shooting, put the finishing touches on my antelope articles so I can submit them, a little more shooting, go work out.........then.......who knows. Boys go back to their moms and I have nothing else to do. Might go rent the expendables again and maybe grown ups. two pretty good movies.
> 
> Of course the day will also be filled with watching for any updates from Kate and Kevin. And hanging out on "THE WARD" with you guys.


You guys talk like your old men. How young are you?


----------



## matjok

sightpin said:


> You guys talk like your old men. How young are you?


Very young (at heart)
:wink:


----------



## DOAGuide

sightpin said:


> You guys talk like your old men. How young are you?


43 going on 80. lol


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> *I'm done for the year.* Maybe another Evo...that's it.
> What's in my sig is all I'll have in 2011.


I'll take that bet...???


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> I'll take that bet...???


Set of Strings (John's of course) and a matching Sling?
Already have that bet with my buddy from across the pond, I have until the end of Jan...and I'm done.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Set of Strings (John's of course) and a matching Sling?
> Already have that bet with my buddy from across the pond, I have until the end of Jan...and I'm done.


Oh heck - what's another set... Wildcat colors again???


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Oh heck - what's another set... Wildcat colors again???


Yup.

I won't even ask your color since I WILL NOT LOOSE.

Starting Now?
Vengeance, Evo, Hunter, And Invasion (or whatever its called)


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Yup.
> 
> I won't even ask your color since I WILL NOT LOOSE.
> 
> Starting Now?
> Vengeance, Evo, Hunter, And Invasion (or whatever its called)


Yup - staring now and going until Sept. 30, 2011 (Isn't that when Mathews unveils there new year lineup first)?


----------



## achiro

2xR said:


> Yup - staring now and going until Sept. 30, 2011 (Isn't that when Mathews unveils there new year lineup first)?


 Wow, this is gonna be fun to watch but I bet a lot of bow exec's are sobbing into their arms right now reading that Karbon won't be buying their new truck this year. :teeth:


----------



## antler365

Anyone for side bets?????? I will be doing a spreadsheet tonight...... Right out of the gate Karbon it's not looking good for you!!! Just an outside observation. LOL


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Yup - staring now and going until Sept. 30, 2011 (Isn't that when Mathews unveils there new year lineup first)?


Sounds good.
Now until Sept 30
No other bows but:
Vengeance, Hunter, Invasion, EVO, and the D350.

Deal?

(I have a D350 on the way...just checked ebay-second chance offer)


Guest viewing a...forum....is frustrating.


----------



## 2xR

Wow brother - It only took kyou 34 minutes to loose already. 

You just added a DS 350!!! and I took your bet at 4:37 PM

I'll take Bronze and Silver to go with my GC Late Vengeance.

John got an additional 4 fps out of my DS, shortned the DL by 3/16 to get a true 29", and added strands to the string so it is truly 24 of 452X!!! And it is still smooth, quiet and almost vibe free with no jax, savers etc...


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Wow brother - It only took kyou 34 minutes to loose already.
> 
> You just added a DS 350!!! and I took your bet at 4:37 PM
> 
> I'll take Bronze and Silver to go with my GC Late Vengeance.
> 
> John got an additional 4 fps out of my DS, shortned the DL by 3/16 to get a true 29", and added strands to the string so it is truly 24 of 452X!!! And it is still smooth, quiet and almost vibe free with no jax, savers etc...


Fine...I'll decline the second chance offer. RRRRRRRRRRGh.
It was on my seldom used ebay email...that's fine man...

($605 60#, black D350 with red/black custom sides, and red/black custom strings...)


----------



## showmehntr

Are we supposed to get pics today or something?


----------



## Karbon

showmehntr said:


> Are we supposed to get pics today or something?


no, not yet. I asked, well many asked.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Fine...I'll decline the second chance offer. RRRRRRRRRRGh.
> It was on my seldom used ebay email...that's fine man...
> 
> ($605 60#, black D350 with red/black custom sides, and red/black custom strings...)



Nope - can't have that on my conscience as I think you will love it until your Vengeance shows up - SOOOOO - Bet on to include DS350! But you have to send me the side plates immediately!!!


----------



## kkrueger

How about the "K&K Clan"

A clan is a group of people united by actual or perceived kinship and descent.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clan

Kyle


----------



## PoppieWellie

kkrueger said:


> How about the "K&K Clan"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clan
> 
> Kyle


name Clan is already taken by another fan group.

Wellie


----------



## 2xR

kkrueger said:


> How about the "K&K Clan"
> 
> A clan is a group of people united by actual or perceived kinship and descent.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clan
> 
> Kyle


"... clan members may nonetheless recognize a founding member *or apical ancestor*. The kinship-based bonds may be merely symbolical in nature, whereby the clan *shares a "stipulated" common ancestor *that is a symbol of the clan's unity"

So K really is a caveman afterall


----------



## three5x5s

Karbon-----What if the 2011 K&Ks are all sold out in Feb. & Kevins brings out the 2011.5s in July?


----------



## Karbon

three5x5s said:


> Karbon-----What if the 2011 K&Ks are all sold out in Feb. & Kevins brings out the 2011.5s in July?


I'm screwed.


----------



## Karbon

...I'll be buying my buddy Reno and Bel some John's.


----------



## 2xR

three5x5s said:


> Karbon-----What if the 2011 K&Ks are all sold out in Feb. & Kevins brings out the 2011.5s in July?


Then my 2011.5 K&K :shade::shade::shade: will get a new set of John's threads!!! :wink::cocktail::slice:


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Then my 2011.5 K&K :shade::shade::shade: will get a new set of John's threads!!! :wink::cocktail::slice:


Yup. I'll lose because I'll HAVE to have one.


----------



## Slippy Field

rodney482 said:


> Kevin have you released the pics yet?


Of the whole bow or just the riser?


----------



## 2xR

Slippy Field said:


> Of the whole bow or just the riser?


I'll take either... !


----------



## vhunter

three5x5s said:


> Karbon-----What if the 2011 K&Ks are all sold out in Feb. & Kevins brings out the 2011.5s in July?


 Karbon deals in dog years, therefor a year is really only about a month in a half.


----------



## vhunter

2xR said:


> I'll take either... !


I heard he has a picture of a black sheet that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Karbon

vhunter said:


> I heard he has a picture of a black sheet that's pretty sweet.


Is it Light*e*ning fast?

woops.


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> Is it Light*e*ning fast?
> 
> woops.


Not sure, but I heard it's good lookin.


----------



## masterchef

I am not good at math but is x-1= not as good considering 1 would be Kevin and X being strothers X MINUS 1=


----------



## kjrice

Just got back after a month of hunting. What did I miss besides nothing?


----------



## Karbon

ugh.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

kjrice said:


> Just got back after a month of hunting. What did I miss besides nothing?


nuthn


----------



## three5x5s

All right, wifes making bourbon ball cookies. Got out the Wild Turkey liqieur. May not be for you body builders but very good for us couch potaters.


----------



## Hoppy

I'll take a side bet that Karbon changes color patterns on the bow's listed. I'm going with 2 vengence color changes (G-1 and ninja), 2 evo changes (he already has 1), 2 hunter changes (1 winter and1 fall), and just the optifade on the BT. Totaling 7 bows!
This way he can stay inbounds on the bows he buys, just running color changes:wink:


----------



## Karbon

Vengeance...has been changed to Black.
Pure, was ninja...now the Hunter is AP Snow.
Destroyer looks to not be happening
Evo was AT...not my fav combo, will be all MO Infinity
Invasion... Optifade only since my buddy loves the pattern, but hates the bows.


----------



## tuskbuster

Karbon said:


> Vengeance...has been changed to Black.
> Pure, was ninja...now the Hunter is AP Snow.
> Destroyer looks to not be happening
> Evo was AT...not my fav combo, will be all MO Infinity
> Invasion... Optifade only since my buddy loves the pattern, but hates the bows.


Maybe something he will learn to like is in the wings.


----------



## Karbon

tuskbuster said:


> Maybe something he will learn to like is in the wings.


...stumped me. Wings?


----------



## BMG

Karbon said:


> You guys are killing me.
> :zip:


couldn't resist, sorry


----------



## axeforce6

What strings are coming on these bows. I can't remember and don't feel like going through the 85 pages...


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Proline. 24 strand 452x.


----------



## Twsted

Karbon said:


> Is it Light*e*ning fast?
> 
> woops.


Actually:
http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/difficulties/lighteninglightning.html

I think they got it right!:clap2:


----------



## sightpin

Karbon, What kind of bow is an Invasion?


----------



## cordini

So Karbon.....What's it like being on the "Naughty List" this close to Christmas & all......:santa:

Sorry Buddy.....Couldn't resist! 


:elf_moon:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Lol. Good times.


----------



## 2xR

sliverpicker said:


> Chinchilla got your tongue?...


Ding - Ding - Ding... Winner! Post of the Day!!!




Karbon said:


> Vengeance...has been changed to Black.
> Pure, was ninja...now the Hunter is AP Snow.
> *Destroyer looks to not be happening*Evo was AT...not my fav combo, will be all MO Infinity
> Invasion... Optifade only since my buddy loves the pattern, but hates the bows.


Uh-oh, what happened!?1?!


----------



## andy7yo

Hey Kevin, I got my Evo today and I must say that you have your work cut out for you.

Looking forward to a pic or something, throw us a bone Bro.


----------



## shockman

Kate... you better let Kevin post another teaser pic... or Karbon is going to lose a fortune!!!


----------



## 2xR

[


sightpin said:


> Karbon, What kind of bow is an Invasion?



Bowtech - new for 2011, but not there top of the line bow. You'll have to wait like the rest of us until Jan 6, 2011 to see their flagship for 2011...


----------



## 2xR

andy7yo said:


> Hey Kevin, I got my Evo today and I must say that you have your work cut out for you.
> 
> Looking forward to a pic or something, throw us a bone Bro.


Agree, but even if the only improvement Kevin can make over the Evo is the limb stops, it will be worth it!

Not bashing the Evo as it was WAY better than last years DS; Quieter, Smoother, Less Vibe, Better looking, and 1/2" more BH; and was a couple of fps faster than my SR - but I still prefer limb stops, not cable stops. Still have Mathews PTSS when I draw any bow that has cable stops...


----------



## TTNuge

Twsted said:


> Actually:
> http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/difficulties/lighteninglightning.html
> 
> I think they got it right!:clap2:


Ummm, no.

LOL, they fixed it on the home page so it says Lightning now too.


----------



## andy7yo

2xR said:


> Agree, but even if the only improvement Kevin can make over the Evo is the limb stops, it will be worth it!
> 
> Yup
> 
> Not bashing the Evo as it was WAY better than last years DS; Quieter, Smoother, Less Vibe, Better looking, and 1/2" more BH; and was a couple of fps faster than my SR - but I still prefer limb stops, not cable stops. Still have Mathews PTSS when I draw any bow that has cable stops...


After shooting my Evo a little at 71#'s it looks like my 2010 DS UF is gonna hit the classifieds soon. Coming from Mathews even the limb stops feel super solid, but I do miss the feel of the brick wall on the Infinity.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

These are NOT the cams on the new K & K bows, just thought I'd show you some of my previous work to pass the time.

I will try and post pics of the K & K cams by the weekend.


----------



## link06

Top left cam looks pretty sweet!


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are NOT the cams on the new K & K bows, just thought I'd show you some of my previous work to pass the time.
> 
> I will try and post pics of the K & K cams by the weekend.



Were the two Aluminum pics of the original SA cam Kevin???


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> Were the two Aluminum pics of the original SA cam Kevin???


All of them are, I was just playing around with the lobe of the cam, adding weight, taking weight out to remove cam vibration.


----------



## SemperF

Special K Gang sounds good, Kevin you get your release fixed so you can fling some arrows?


----------



## achiro

This is one of those dumb questions you guys have been talking about...
Kevin, I honestly don't have any idea how the DFC works in relation to the cam shape. Is the "curve" around the outside of the cam(where the string rides) what determines how the draw feels or is it a combo of that and the cable track? How small a change in the shape of the cam or mod will effect the DFC?

In other words, those cams look an awful lot like the shape of the cam on the new SA bow but I don't have a clue how little of a change to the shape can affect it.


----------



## 2xR

link06 said:


> Top left cam looks pretty sweet!



I was just thinking as I looked at it again - that it looks vaguely familiar. Like maybe I had seen it before :dontknow::confused2::tape2:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

achiro said:


> This is one of those dumb questions you guys have been talking about...
> Kevin, I honestly don't have any idea how the DFC works in relation to the cam shape. Is the "curve" around the outside of the cam(where the string rides) what determines how the draw feels or is it a combo of that and the cable track? How small a change in the shape of the cam or mod will effect the DFC?
> 
> In other words, those cams look an awful lot like the shape of the cam on the new SA bow but I don't have a clue how little of a change to the shape can affect it.


The string track doesn't have as much to do with the smoothness and speed as the take up and let out tracks. 

Maybe there is a reason they look similar!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2xR said:


> I was just thinking as I looked at it again - that it looks vaguely familiar. Like maybe I had seen it before :dontknow::confused2::tape2:


Yea, when if the "ghost attire" is pulled off, people will see it a little more clearly!!


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, when if the "ghost attire" is pulled off, people will see it a little more clearly!!



Nahhh - I am sure it is coincidence. Just like Karbon forgetting his SA Forum password...


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> Vengeance...has been changed to Black.
> Pure, was ninja...now the Hunter is AP Snow.
> Destroyer looks to not be happening
> Evo was AT...not my fav combo, will be all MO Infinity
> Invasion... Optifade only since my buddy loves the pattern, but hates the bows.


Why did you change to black on the Veng? I thought you were all about the G1.


----------



## Mys2kal

2xR said:


> [
> 
> 
> Bowtech - new for 2011, but not there top of the line bow. You'll have to wait like the rest of us until Jan 6, 2011 to see their flagship for 2011...


The Invasion is the flagship that is being released at the ATA show.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> Why did you change to black on the Veng? I thought you were all about the G1.


Karbon is going to be on a "Black Op" mission. LOL


----------



## FishingBen

Change is constant


----------



## 2xR

Mys2kal said:


> The Invasion is the flagship that is being released at the ATA show.


I thought the Invasion was what was under the sheet and the flagship was being released at the ATA??? You are sayin' they are in fact one and the same (and so help me if Dave or Steve make another blind reference to "even the stupid questions" get answered, I'll loose it)???


----------



## Mys2kal

2xR said:


> I thought the Invasion was what was under the sheet and the flagship was being released at the ATA??? You are sayin' they are in fact one and the same (and so help me if Dave or Steve make another blind reference to "even the stupid questions" get answered, I'll loose it)???


Yep. The bow under the sheet is the flagship bow, the Invasion, and it is being released at the ATA show. I haven't heard of any more bows coming from Bowtech this year but what has been released and the Invasion.


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Karbon is going to be on a "Black Op" mission. LOL


How big is Brian, you know K is vertically challenged, right???


----------



## Mys2kal

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea, when if the "ghost attire" is pulled off, people will see it a little more clearly!!


I just read a post on that forum that said everything was a totally new design?


----------



## 2xR

Mys2kal said:


> Yep. The bow under the sheet is the flagship bow, the Invasion, and it is being released at the ATA show. I haven't heard of any more bows coming from Bowtech this year but what has been released and the Invasion.



Wow - I totally got lost on that whole deal... So from what I have heard/understand, the DS350 is still going to be the BT speed king and the flagship a.k.a. 'Invasion' is more like the DS340 evolution bow... What do you know/hear/understand???


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Mys2kal said:


> I just read a post on that forum that said everything was a totally new design?


You know what they say "Don't believe everything you read".

That other old saying is "A picture is worth a thousand words" look and see.


----------



## 2xR

Mys2kal said:


> I just read a post on that forum that said everything was a totally new design?


A wiseman once told me " believe half of what you hear, 25% of what you read and 10% of what you see"... percentages go down depending on the source but never up...


----------



## Mys2kal

2xR said:


> Wow - I totally got lost on that whole deal... So from what I have heard/understand, the DS350 is still going to be the BT speed king and the flagship a.k.a. 'Invasion' is more like the DS340 evolution bow... What do you know/hear/understand???


I have heard, from a dealer, that the Invasion is a center pivot bow with hardcore limbs and the destroyer overdrive cams. Also heard that the IBO is 345fps, which is pretty impressive for a center pivot bow.


----------



## 2xR

Mys2kal said:


> I have heard, from a dealer, that the Invasion is a center pivot bow with hardcore limbs and the destroyer overdrive cams. Also heard that the IBO is 345fps, which is pretty impressive for a center pivot bow.


Crud - good thing I didn't make a reverse bet with K about my bow count this year - LOL. J/K


----------



## Mys2kal

2xR said:


> Crud - good thing I didn't make a reverse bet with K about my bow count this year - LOL. J/K


The Invasion will probably be the last bow I try this year and if I don't like it I will probably buy another D340. I am still kicking myself for selling my 340, I really liked that bow.
My EVO is shooting pretty good though, quiet, smooth. I'm just now getting to start shooting it-been working to much and to Disney. Still not sure that I like a 6" brace though?
Can't wait to get my Vengeance! I still can't believe that Kevin said he would send mine out first.


----------



## 2xR

HA - first for your DL and camo...

If the 340 shoots like the 350 I can appreciate your regret. I liked the Evo and it was slightly smoother on the draw, but the 350 is at least as quiet and vibe free at the shot if not slightly better and is 6-8 fps faster than the EVO with limb stops! I am a speed freak, and I know that hooved animals don't know how fast my arrow is going, I just like speed and as flat a trajectory as possible (hides my poor shooting ability - LOL)... so the decision was easy for me...


----------



## nontypical225

Mys2kal said:


> I have heard, from a dealer, that the Invasion is a center pivot bow with hardcore limbs and the destroyer overdrive cams. Also heard that the IBO is 345fps, which is pretty impressive for a center pivot bow.


This is exactly what I was told/am hearing. Other then the name is not the invasion, the invasion refence is the completly new diamond line that will be shown at the ata show. I could be wrong but my source has not been wrong yet on the other bow tech stuff this year.


----------



## nontypical225

I love my ds340 and my am32, but I really can not wait to try the new bt bow and the k&k bows I will be order one of them I am sure.


----------



## slim9300

Mys2kal said:


> I have heard, from a dealer, that the Invasion is a center pivot bow with hardcore limbs and the destroyer overdrive cams. Also heard that the IBO is 345fps, which is pretty impressive for a center pivot bow.


If it shoots like my D340 and has a few more inches ATA, it's going to be SWEET! I am going to have a difficult decision on which one to keep!

I just have a bad feeling that it's going to be another short ATA bow. (31-32" ATA)


----------



## Karbon

I cannot comment on the cam or how it may look in relation to another cam system.

LOL...nice pics Kevin


----------



## SemperF

Hey Karbon have you gotten a new pup yet ?


----------



## PoppieWellie

So Special K Gang got the majority vote, 

How do we officiate this ?

Or if any one have second thought ? other ideas ?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PoppieWellie said:


> So Special K Gang got the majority vote,
> 
> How do we officiate this ?
> 
> Or if any one have second thought ? other ideas ?


Is this kinda like the "Gang" on "The Little Rascals"? Who is gonna be Alfalfa???


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Is this kinda like the "Gang" on "The Little Rascals"? Who is gonna be Alfalfa???


I have no idea, Kev, I voted for Kevin's Die-hards, nobody else seems to like that name.

Wellie


----------



## Oregon HG

vettelt11992 said:


> What kinda bow cranks up to 195 pounds, im guessing its your design, and what do you use it for? I would love to give that a try...


Kevin uses those bow to set the records for the longest arrow flight and the arrow speed records that he holds!


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Is this kinda like the "Gang" on "The Little Rascals"? Who is gonna be Alfalfa???


I would but sadly I am lacking in the hair department. lol


----------



## cordini

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Is this kinda like the "Gang" on "The Little Rascals"? Who is gonna be Alfalfa???


I don't know, but I did dress up as "Buckwheat" for Halloween back when I was in Grad. School....Even taught my evening class in full costume. :laugh:


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These are NOT the cams on the new K & K bows, just thought I'd show you some of my previous work to pass the time.
> 
> I will try and post pics of the K & K cams by the weekend.


Kevin, I really like those cams, I really think you need to build me a bow with those on it.


----------



## cordini

andy7yo said:


> I would but sadly I am lacking in the hair department. lol


I'm with ya there....That's why I cut my own hair!


----------



## rodney482

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Is this kinda like the "Gang" on "The Little Rascals"? Who is gonna be Alfalfa???


Start off with an AT group.....


----------



## antler365

So.... Wellie can be Darla! And Sliver can be Butch!!! :smile:


----------



## vhunter

MY nickname at work use to be alfalfa.


----------



## antler365

I would be Pete the dog...........


----------



## rocket75

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Is this kinda like the "Gang" on "The Little Rascals"? Who is gonna be Alfalfa???


I grow a lot of alfalfa and will be using my vindicator to shoot deer whom eat my alfalfa.


----------



## Bow1

:blah::noidea::help::frusty:


----------



## tmoran

So the X-1 is using the original SA cams? Interesting. I hope they sell, because it looks like they (SA) have some bill they have yet to cover, plus royalties to some designer.


----------



## 2xR

tmoran said:


> So the X-1 is using the original SA cams? Interesting. I hope they sell, because it looks like they (SA) have some bill they have yet to cover, plus royalties to some designer.


What chu talkin' bout Willis???

You are not implying that a certain S------r Archery bow company is using a cam designed by someone else that they did not pay for and have no intention of paying for are ??? Next your going to say that Lee Harvey Oswald didn't act alone - yeah right...


----------



## vhunter

tmoran said:


> So the X-1 is using the original SA cams? Interesting. I hope they sell, because it looks like they (SA) have some bill they have yet to cover, plus royalties to some designer.


No there total different.


----------



## Karbon

SemperF said:


> Hey Karbon have you gotten a new pup yet ?


Not yet. We put a down payment in with a great breeder who has their dark red Goldens set for a litter this spring. Great lines, super health and fantastic hunters...just hoping my current Golden and train our new little future hunter.


So what do you think of the x-1 Kevin?


----------



## Bowbuster123

Karbon said:


> So what do you think of the x-1 Kevin?


:boink::chortle: I'm luvin it.


----------



## Karbon

I won't touch it...all thing taken into consideration.


----------



## sliverpicker

Die-hards...I have way too much hair to be called Butch...


----------



## 5MilesBack

PoppieWellie said:


> So Special K Gang got the majority vote,
> 
> How do we officiate this ?


It all sounds kind of gay to me.


----------



## Just 1 More

5MilesBack said:


> It all sounds kind of gay to me.


I Gotta agree


----------



## realmfg

Just 1 More said:


> I Gotta agree


x3...


----------



## Dameon

Couldn't we have a cool name such as: The K&K Mafia


----------



## Dameon

I'd also really like to hear Kevin's opinion on the X-1. I have no intention of EVER buying anything from SA....but used from the classifieds....that is another story.


----------



## FishingBen

I know why ya'll think that, its cause you all wanna be SPANKEE! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## shockman

R gang... still love the lil rascals.

Special K
Insanity ward
KKC
Kevins Krazies
I'm pretty indifferent to the whole thing, call me whatever you want... but dont call me Shirley


----------



## FishingBen

5MilesBack said:


> It all sounds kind of gay to me.


Thats cause you all wanna be SPANKEE! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## lineybiker_11

So Kevin, since your in the mood for posting pics of bows/parts that don't pertain to the K&K bows, why don't you wow use with some stuff you have made that either never made it to production or was just to crazy to try to put into production or even some of your personal bows like the ones you used to set your records....please and thank you....that is if your not to busy with our bows!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

I hope he is too busy to post other pics. The ones earlier were interesting though. Be nice to see the K&K cams this weekend if things work out.


----------



## Dameon

:thumbs_up


DOAGuide said:


> I hope he is too busy to post other pics. The ones earlier were interesting though. Be nice to see the K&K cams this weekend if things work out.


----------



## cordini

I suggested "Special K Gang" because these "K & K Archery" bows are going to be very special.....We are a "unique" owner group because we order based on our experiences with Kevin's previous designs....Kate & Kevin are very special in their roles as owners/designers, allowing their "gang" to feel like they are part of their extended family......And like the "Little Rascals", we all seem to like having fun & post on a wide variety of "krazy" topics.....Some of us (Karbon) even get into trouble now & then!! olice: :icon_1_lol:

Life's too darn short to be serious all the time.....


----------



## BMG

PoppieWellie said:


> So Special K Gang got the majority vote,


'special K' is a slang/drug term for ketamine ( a cat tranquilizer). go to a hippy concert and you'll be offered lots of 'special K'. 

No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## cordini

Guess I'm too "Old" to know about those things.....


----------



## cordini

And, I was just throwing it out there....In a "funny" kind of way. If Kate has any suggestions, I'm more than happy to hear them!!


----------



## Dameon

BMG said:


> 'special K' is a slang/drug term for ketamine ( a cat tranquilizer). go to a hippy concert and you'll be offered lots of 'special K'. QUOTE]
> 
> Wait....you guys were referring to the cereal? I guess I'll have to turn the black light and lava lamp off then. Pink Floyd is good for every occasion though.


----------



## cordini

"Bayou Buddies"....?

"Bayou Nation".....?

"K & K Nation".....?

"K & K Gang".....?

"Critter/Fritter Gang".....? LOL!! THAT ONE'S FOR KEVIN!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Maybe we should make a poll and see what the votes are. There are some good ones, but I don't think we will ever get a 100% concensus.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, As you can see from my signature I shoot a Mathews Legacy. I bought it new in 2002 when they first came out. I usually compare all the new flagship bows to it as far as an enjoyable bow to shoot. I know it won't be an equal comparison since its a solo, but whats your comparable thoughts anyway with lets say the Vengeance?


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> Maybe we should make a poll and see what the votes are. There are some good ones, but I don't think we will ever get a 100% concensus.


Heck.. it's almost impossible just to get 5 guys to agree on where to go for lunch


----------



## Dameon

I just want a name that will strike fear in our prey...and it should look cool monogrammed on special K&K hats available to only those that pre-order that should come free with our bows. Hint, hint Kate.


----------



## DOAGuide

sightpin said:


> Kevin, As you can see from my signature I shoot a Mathews Legacy. I bought it new in 2002 when they first came out. I usually compare all the new flagship bows to it as far as an enjoyable bow to shoot. I know it won't be an equal comparison since its a solo, but whats your comparable thoughts anyway with lets say the Vengeance?


Sightpin

I don't know if this will help, but........I shot Mathews for a while. My last was the LX. I bought a Synergy-x after that and it was a step above the Mathews. Doing a comparison shoot yesterday with that against the Infinity and SR71 was very enlightening. I use to love the Synergy....but it is a VW bug in comparison. The Legacy is a nice bow but you will literally crap yourself when you shoot the newer designs of Kevins. Much smoother, quieter and completely dead at the shot. If the Vengeance is a step above the Infinity then it will be absolutely amazing. Look at the Stingray Stabilizer review I posted yesterday and you will understand a little better.

Hope that helps


----------



## Rattler

I'm just ready to get mine and stack critters. The stingray stab has already two under it's belt. Thanks Kurt!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

lineybiker_11 said:


> So Kevin, since your in the mood for posting pics of bows/parts that don't pertain to the K&K bows, why don't you wow use with some stuff you have made that either never made it to production or was just to crazy to try to put into production or even some of your personal bows like the ones you used to set your records....please and thank you....that is if your not to busy with our bows!!!!!!


I have some craze stuff built but have applied for patents on them, If I show them, next thing you know some company will have a bow using the idea and then claim they "invented" it.

How many of you know I patented the "Original and first" roller guard on a single cam bow?

I just applied for 5 more patents on new ideas.

One idea I have an application in on is a anti-lock up arm for a 2 track binary cam with mods, no matter if you don't even put the draw stop in the bow can not lock up period. It doesn't hit the cable either, it stops on the limbs.

I have an application in on a 5 track binary cam bow!!! And a 2 1/2 track binary. I won't make them until, if and when I receive a patent.


----------



## aj wright

Why don't you use a roller gaurd then on any of your last production bows?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

aj wright said:


> Why don't you use a roller gaurd then on any of your last production bows?


I don't like the amount of torque it puts on the limbs at the longer DL. 

To make the roller guard work on SD is easy but when you have the cables locked in the same position for an additional 4-5" of draw, the limbs really are put to the test.


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't like the amount of torque it puts on the limbs at the longer DL.
> 
> To make the roller guard work on SD is easy but when you have the cables locked in the same position for an additional 4-5" of draw, the limbs really are put to the test.


so does bowtechs flex guard help solve this?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nontypical225 said:


> so does bowtechs flex guard help solve this?


Anything that keeps the cables from moving back toward the archer during the draw cycle will exhibit the same issue as I described.

Not bashing the Flex arm, just stating MY opinion.

My patent number for the roller guard on a single cam is 6,098,607 that wasn't the main intention of the patent, I just threw in in the patent.


----------



## Aggieland

Hey Kevin, Looks like my Aggies are going to face off with your LSU Tigers in the Cotton Bowl.. Best of luck my friend! Want to make a wager on the game a bow perhaps? lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Aggieland said:


> Hey Kevin, Looks like my Aggies are going to face off with your LSU Tigers in the Cotton Bowl.. Best of luck my friend! Want to make a wager on the game a bow perhaps? lol


How's double or nothing sound, LSU wins you pay $1538.00 plus shipping for your Vengeance, Aggies win you get a free one!


----------



## Aggieland

Kevin Strother1 said:


> How's double or nothing sound, LSU wins you pay $1538.00 plus shipping for your Vengeance, Aggies win you get a free one!


Man, Talking about putting me on the spot.. I think the wife would remove some of my male organs if I made that bet..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Aggieland said:


> Man, Talking about putting me on the spot.. I think the wife would remove some of my male organs if I made that bet..


Well I wouldn't make that bet from your side either, you know my NO offense Tigers are going to whip up on your Aggies!


----------



## Aggieland

I do believe LSU will have a hard time scoring on the Ol' Ags this year. We stopped Nebraska, Texas, Oklohoma, etc. If our offence gets going I think we will win the game. LSU has a good team and a good record this year but several games I watched them play the got lucky at the end for the W.. Should be a fun one to watch, I might get my hands on some tickets..


----------



## RIPelk

Aggie take the bet, Lsu should have lost to Tennessee and Florida, Texas a&m will beat them down, sec is overrated. Sorry Kevin but les miles can't win them all.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Just an FYI, try to leave the SA threads alone, I was asked to say leave the " B I A A B F CS F" threads to the other type of people!

One day the real truth will be known!


----------



## DOAGuide

Yeah but how about them DUCKS!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

RIPelk said:


> Aggie take the bet, Lsu should have lost to Tennessee and Florida, Texas a&m will beat them down, sec is overrated. Sorry Kevin but les miles can't win them all.


Guess we'll see about that when Auburn shoots the Ducks out of the sky with their $180K custom cam shotgun!!!

Hey all colleges pay their star athletes!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just an FYI, try to leave the SA threads alone, I was asked to say leave the " B I A A B F CS F" threads to the other type of people!
> 
> One day the real truth will be known!


I will comply............by not going to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got your back


----------



## RIPelk

Ducks should be huge favorite to kill beavs and win easily against $cam newton if he's eligible by then.


----------



## nontypical225

so Kevin excuse my ignorance, but wasn't Mathews the first one to use a roller guard? if so did they buy your design or did they borrow it? (again no disrespect meant i am just curious of the history) thanks

GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

I am a Beaver alumni, but with their outstanding play this year (NOT) I would love to see the ducks go all the way. Gotta support the regon team!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nontypical225 said:


> so Kevin excuse my ignorance, but wasn't Mathews the first one to use a roller guard? if so did they buy your design or did they borrow it? (again no disrespect meant i am just curious of the history) thanks
> 
> GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!


I applied for the patent March 1, 1999. Not sure when Mathews first used one, lots of patents that are issued then someone uses it and gets nailed. I was the first person to bring a binary cam to the market, Rex had already applied for a patent though. First to market doesn't mean anything in the legal world of patents.


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I applied for the patent March 1, 1999. Not sure when Mathews first used one, lots of patents that are issued then someone uses it and gets nailed. I was the first person to bring a binary cam to the market, Rex had already applied for a patent though. First to market doesn't mean anything in the legal world of patents.


i have been told that some large companies will find an idea (that already has a patents) and use it with the idea they have more money to spent in court then you do and will wear you down. Rocky Jacobson told us in a seminar once that is what primos tried to pull with him but instead of a fight he just worked out a deal.


----------



## bhowren

As a Beaver fan, it would be nice to at least get away from Duck fans on here! LOL. Don't count your Civil War Win yet though. If you have to play in the Rose Bowl, watch out for Wisconsin. They look pretty good as of late.


----------



## DOAGuide

COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC

but....just found this picture from last year. Morning coffee before heading out on the trap line. I should have the traps in the ground right now but think I will wait and run them in January. Thats when we get the big toms.


----------



## Hoppy

If I would have passed grammar, I could be a "riter" like you and have your lifestyle DOA. LOL!


----------



## vhunter

Hoppy said:


> If I would have passed grammar, I could be a "riter" like you and have your lifestyle DOA. LOL!


Don't let him fool ya. His wife works while he sits around drinking coffee all day.


----------



## DOAGuide

Hoppy said:


> If I would have passed grammar, I could be a "riter" like you and have your lifestyle DOA. LOL!




My grammer sucks. I have the help of a couple of family "editors" that make me look smart. But yeah, its kinda nice. Although you could make more money cooking fries at McDonalds. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> Don't let him fool ya. His wife works while he sits around drinking coffee all day.


She is laughing at me right now......something about me resembling that remark......


----------



## antler365

DOAGuide said:


> She is laughing at me right now......something about me resembling that remark......


My wife is the bread winner in our house......... Kinda nice actually! LOL


----------



## matjok

Hoppy said:


> If I would have passed grammar, I could be a "riter" like you and have your lifestyle DOA. LOL!


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## DOAGuide

Yeah here is how I work after coffee..........I make Huntinchic do it all.:wink:


----------



## vhunter

DOAGuide said:


> She is laughing at me right now......something about me resembling that remark......


Tell her I said hi.


----------



## 5MilesBack

vhunter said:


> Don't let him fool ya. His wife works while he sits around drinking coffee all day.


Hey watch it........some of us resemble that remark.:wink:


----------



## DOAGuide

And she out-fishes me


----------



## DOAGuide

And ions ago I would let her outshoot me too.:zip:


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> Tell her I said hi.


She misses you guys and will be back on and chatting one of these days. I have her busy making coffee all the time......whats that honey.....yeah...I gotta go guys....she wants me to make her lunch.....I mean she made me lunch........oh hell SHE IS THE BOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## nontypical225

DOA, you and your wife look fimliar i must have ran into you at a couple shoots before??? have you gone into the new archery shop in albany?


----------



## DOAGuide

nontypical225 said:


> DOA, you and your wife look fimliar i must have ran into you at a couple shoots before??? have you gone into the new archery shop in albany?


Didn't know there was a new one. Where is it...I might have to stop in


----------



## bro.betterley

So Kevin the fact that SA violated the contract is clear, that being said are they able to use the current cam on the 2010 bows (sr71, infinity), or the 2 track bianary on the 2011 that you gave them last year?

Or will they end up in court over it?


----------



## nontypical225

DOAGuide said:


> Didn't know there was a new one. Where is it...I might have to stop in


it is a small shop the guy is just starting out, it is called archery zone it is in the same parking lot as superior tire (by the pacific pride on the far north end of town) 

i have not been into M2 in Lebanon yet but they are a bowtech dealer i may have to go check them out.


----------



## Just 1 More

Did I miss any pictures of the new bows????


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Yes you did.


----------



## DOAGuide

They are somewhere between page one and here. No, man just kidding. Nothing has been posted except some "other" cams that Kevin was working on that look similar to the ones another company is using. Other than that just a bunch of pic I threw in for fun.


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> They are somewhere between page one and here. No, man just kidding. Nothing has been posted except some "other" cams that Kevin was working on that look similar to the ones another company is using. Other than that just a bunch of pic I threw in for fun.


Thanks.. i saw those... the ones of your wife kicking your butt at fishing and shooting ... LOL


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> It all sounds kind of gay to me.


That's exactly what I was thinking.:thumbs_up


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> Sightpin
> 
> I don't know if this will help, but........I shot Mathews for a while. My last was the LX. I bought a Synergy-x after that and it was a step above the Mathews. Doing a comparison shoot yesterday with that against the Infinity and SR71 was very enlightening. I use to love the Synergy....but it is a VW bug in comparison. The Legacy is a nice bow but you will literally crap yourself when you shoot the newer designs of Kevins. Much smoother, quieter and completely dead at the shot. If the Vengeance is a step above the Infinity then it will be absolutely amazing. Look at the Stingray Stabilizer review I posted yesterday and you will understand a little better.
> 
> Hope that helps


I have shot the Elites, and all of the Strother line. I think the 2009 Z-28 was the smoothest drawing bow I have ever drawn back. I wanted to shoot the Infinity again, but it was hard to have the rep drop by like he did the first time I shot the Strother line. What I was asking Kevin was about the Vengeance. I will look up your review though of the Stingray though.


----------



## antler365

Off topic by a wide margin... Headed back to Lee County Iowa on New Years day to finish the late season and was wondering if any of you have tried either or both the Heater body suit Or the Arctic shield boot covers? Just wondering about mobility when rising to take a shot? How about the amount of movement it shows? And do the boot covers help significantly? I'm hoping not to need these items but i want to be ready for some Iowa cold.. Lots of standing corn to hunt near.. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## slim9300

antler365 said:


> Off topic by a wide margin... Headed back to Lee County Iowa on New Years day to finish the late season and was wondering if any of you have tried either or both the Heater body suit Or the Arctic shield boot covers? Just wondering about mobility when rising to take a shot? How about the amount of movement it shows? And do the boot covers help significantly? I'm hoping not to need these items but i want to be ready for some Iowa cold.. Lots of standing corn to hunt near.. Thanks in advance for any input.


You should look at the IWOM system. I think I will be getting one for Christmas. I hate sitting in a tree stands for 2 reasons: It's BORING and it's COLD. I am hoping to eliminate the latter. lol


----------



## pendejo37

antler365 said:


> Off topic by a wide margin... Headed back to Lee County Iowa on New Years day to finish the late season and was wondering if any of you have tried either or both the Heater body suit Or the Arctic shield boot covers? Just wondering about mobility when rising to take a shot? How about the amount of movement it shows? And do the boot covers help significantly? I'm hoping not to need these items but i want to be ready for some Iowa cold.. Lots of standing corn to hunt near.. Thanks in advance for any input.


I dont know about the heater body suit but the arctic shield boot covers was the best $50 I have ever spent. They have kept my feet warm for hours in the stand during late jan and early feb hunts here in northern ohio.


----------



## antler365

slim9300 said:


> You should look at the IWOM system. I think I will be getting one for Christmas. I hate sitting in a tree stands for 2 reasons: It's BORING and it's COLD. I am hoping to eliminate the latter. lol


Hey Slim that system kinda looks like the Warm bag.. Very nice Christmas gift!!!


----------



## antler365

pendejo37 said:


> I dont know about the heater body suit but the arctic shield boot covers was the best $50 I have ever spent. They have kept my feet warm for hours in the stand during late jan and early feb hunts here in northern ohio.


I was thinking that 50 bucks is not a whole lot of cash for some extra comfort! Thanks..


----------



## antler365

Karbon said:


> off topic here? nah...cannot happen.


I hear ya!! I figured i would get some positive input here!!!


----------



## rocket75

antler365 said:


> Off topic by a wide margin... Headed back to Lee County Iowa on New Years day to finish the late season and was wondering if any of you have tried either or both the Heater body suit Or the Arctic shield boot covers? Just wondering about mobility when rising to take a shot? How about the amount of movement it shows? And do the boot covers help significantly? I'm hoping not to need these items but i want to be ready for some Iowa cold.. Lots of standing corn to hunt near.. Thanks in advance for any input.



artic shield boot covers are awesome. You can wear hiking boots with thin socks so your feet don't sweat and slip on the boot liners when you get in your stand. wala warm feet


----------



## SAVILO

rocket75 said:


> artic shield boot covers are awesome. You can wear hiking boots with thin socks so your feet don't sweat and slip on the boot liners when you get in your stand. wala warm feet


I have had them on in stand in Indiana and they are the berries! My only reccommendation is to put them on right when you get in stand and not wait to do it until you feet are getting cold because then it will take forever for them to warm up, almost seems like they are not working at that point.


----------



## antler365

rocket75 said:


> artic shield boot covers are awesome. You can wear hiking boots with thin socks so your feet don't sweat and slip on the boot liners when you get in your stand. wala warm feet


 Thanks!!



SAVILO said:


> I have had them on in stand in Indiana and they are the berries! My only reccommendation is to put them on right when you get in stand and not wait to do it until you feet are getting cold because then it will take forever for them to warm up, almost seems like they are not working at that point.


Good advice SAVILO! Thank you..


----------



## shockman

2nd page... that cant be tolerated.


Nice pics DOA... nothing warms the heart like pics of a warm fuzzy dead putty tat.
I just realized how bad I hate being on the wrong side of the continental divide.


----------



## geoffrey

I use the artic shield boot covers as well and agree with Savilo, put them on right away, I also put a handwarmer in each one by the toes on really cold days. Wisconsin weather sucks sometimes but it sure makes the deer move!


----------



## PoppieWellie

*K&K Supporter Group Name Tally*

Just publish this for every one to see

Special K Gang, 7 votes
K&K Misfits, 3 votes
Kevin's Die-hards, 2 votes
All other choices, currently one vote each

The term Nation, Clan, Mafia, Militia, Tribe all have been taken already by other fan group.

If everyone is fine with 'Special K Gang', we still have to name the gathering, like"... welcome to the Gangland!", or how to address our fellow gang members, such as "Good Morning! My fellow Gangsters".

Perhaps we should ask Kate to officiate the naming, 

that or get a pastor or a priest to say a blessing. 
Something like "Nomine Patris, Filii, et Spiritus Sancti". J/K

Wellie


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I am with 5milesback on this one. That's limp wristed.


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> I am with 5milesback on this one. That's limp wristed.


What is ? The name ? 

If it is the name you are referring to, go vote for the one you like, better yet, find 6 others to vote with you!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Special K-Gang! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Thanks, I needed a good laugh

Special K HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kkrueger

Willie,

I don't understand why Nation, Clan, Mafia, Militia, Tribe can't be used because they are used by other fan groups? As long as they don't have K & K in front of them, why would it matter?

Just asking, nothing personal.
Kyle




PoppieWellie said:


> Just publish this for every one to see
> 
> Special K Gang, 7 votes
> K&K Misfits, 3 votes
> Kevin's Die-hards, 2 votes
> All other choices, currently one vote each
> 
> The term Nation, Clan, Mafia, Militia, Tribe all have been taken already by other fan group.
> 
> If everyone is fine with 'Special K Gang', we still have to name the gathering, like"... welcome to the Gangland!", or how to address our fellow gang members, such as "Good Morning! My fellow Gangsters".
> 
> Perhaps we should ask Kate to officiate the naming,
> 
> that or get a pastor or a priest to say a blessing.
> Something like "Nomine Patris, Filii, et Spiritus Sancti". J/K
> 
> Wellie


----------



## realmfg

jbsoonerfan said:


> Special K-Gang! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Thanks, I needed a good laugh
> 
> Special K HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Hahahaha yeah some guys are nuts in this thread.


----------



## PoppieWellie

realmfg said:


> Hahahaha yeah some guys are nuts in this thread.


Hey! We have been nuts since September, alright ? And damned proud of it!


----------



## PoppieWellie

kkrueger said:


> Willie,
> 
> I don't understand why Nation, Clan, Mafia, Militia, Tribe can't be used because they are used by other fan groups? As long as they don't have K & K in front of them, why would it matter?
> 
> Just asking, nothing personal.
> Kyle



I don't have any problem, just that they each only got one vote, so....

BTW, my vote is Kevin's Die-hards, Sliver voted with me. 

So don't think I am pushing this because I love the name.

But we are better off with a name than without one.

My husband is crestfallen too, his was the one with battle + a type of infantry.


Wellie


----------



## SemperF

Not me Ive been nuts since september 1967 LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Guess we'll see about that when Auburn shoots the Ducks out of the sky with their $180K custom cam shotgun!!!
> 
> Hey all colleges pay their star athletes!!!


LOL! Auburn will not come back on the Ducks like they did last week! Auburn has so many holes in their passing defense, they will get picked alive against the spread offense! When they try to adjust and spread out to cover the pass, WAY too much speed on the OU Offensive line for them to plug the holes! I also guarantee you Auburn is not conditioned to play such a fast pace game that the Ducks will put on them!


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> I have shot the Elites, and all of the Strother line. I think the 2009 Z-28 was the smoothest drawing bow I have ever drawn back. I wanted to shoot the Infinity again, but it was hard to have the rep drop by like he did the first time I shot the Strother line. What I was asking Kevin was about the Vengeance. I will look up your review though of the Stingray though.


If you make it down my way I have a 65 29" infinity we can take over to Bowtech or The BowRack and I'll let you shoot it! Just let me know in advance so I bring it to work!


----------



## kkrueger

Ok, I vote for Clan. I think it fits well.

"A clan is a group of people united by actual or perceived kinship and descent."

Kyle



PoppieWellie said:


> I don't have any problem, just that they each only got one vote, so....
> 
> BTW, my vote is Kevin's Die-hards, Sliver voted with me.
> 
> So don't think I am pushing this because I love the name.
> 
> But we are better off with a name than without one.
> 
> My husband is crestfallen too, his was the one with battle + a type of infantry.
> 
> 
> Wellie


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Man alive...most of those names sound very gay.....this isn't the teenage mutant ninja turtle militia, or bone collector cadre, swamp donkey riders, or whatever, lol..... act like men, shoot a man's bow....and real men don't need no candy-*** nicknames.......;-)...just sayin...bring on the bows....the rest will all fall into place....boom...


----------



## Oregon HG

nontypical225 said:


> it is a small shop the guy is just starting out, it is called archery zone it is in the same parking lot as superior tire (by the pacific pride on the far north end of town)
> 
> i have not been into M2 in Lebanon yet but they are a bowtech dealer i may have to go check them out.


So I was looking around my shop today and look what I found!


----------



## muskeg

Personally I think you guys should just call yourselves "Kevins kids":wink: Just messin with you guys


----------



## PoppieWellie

kkrueger said:


> Ok, I vote for Clan. I think it fits well.
> 
> "A clan is a group of people united by actual or perceived kinship and descent."
> 
> Kyle


OK! Kyle just added one vote so here is the update

Special K Gang, 7 votes
K&K Misfits, 3 votes
K&K Clan, 2 votes
Kevin's Die-hards, 2 votes
All other choices, currently one vote each 

If you want to change your vote or add your vote to the tally, just post your vote.


----------



## PoppieWellie

muskeg said:


> Personally I think you guys should just call yourselves "Kevins kids":wink: Just messin with you guys


It has been suggested.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Pinwheel 12 said:


> Man alive...most of those names sound very gay.....this isn't the teenage mutant ninja turtle militia, or bone collector cadre, swamp donkey riders, or whatever, lol..... act like men, shoot a man's bow....and real men don't need no candy-*** nicknames.......;-)...just sayin...bring on the bows....the rest will all fall into place....boom...


I see you do have an AT user ID, so you have a name. Pinwheel sounds pretty 'gentle' to me.

Which one do you think is not gay, then why don't you vote for that one and find out?

or better yet come up with your own idea.


----------



## sliverpicker

Touche'...


----------



## SemperF

There are men and women here and we take it pretty easy and have fun, join us and take it easy.


----------



## SemperF

Oregon HG said:


> So I was looking around my shop today and look what I found!


Whats that , does it have a home, it can be the mascot DOH


----------



## op27

looks like boneyard


----------



## realmfg

Pinwheel 12 said:


> ... act like men


Well stated.


----------



## Oregon HG




----------



## Oregon HG

op27 said:


> looks like boneyard


Yes it is Boneyard and yes it has a home, Nontypical225 is the owner!


----------



## SemperF

That looks great how much prep work to get it finished


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> That looks great how much prep work to get it finished


I just need them to be beetle cleaned first! Trust me you don't want to get a Euro-skull wet if it hasn't been beetle cleaned!!!


----------



## SemperF

What are some of the harder things to dip that you have done.


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> What are some of the harder things to dip that you have done.


340 class elk was the hardest skull!


----------



## d_ninja

My vote is Special K Gang. We don't need to take ourselves too seriously with some of the other names. People on AT already think K&k fans are over the top.


----------



## SemperF

A 340 class how big is the tank you dip in.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Why do we even need a group name? I don't want to be thrown amongst the rest under "Special K Gang" for owning a K&K bow.


----------



## d_ninja

IrkedCitizen said:


> Why do we even need a group name? I don't want to be thrown amongst the rest under "Special K Gang" for owning a K&K bow.


It's real simple.....VOTE!!!!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I vote we don't need a damn name. Simple as that. 

Link me to this voting thread.


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> Why do we even need a group name? I don't want to be thrown amongst the rest under "Special K Gang" for owning a K&K bow.


Sorry, I started because many of us are waiting for pictures with nothing to do.

Like I said, I feel like the mime before the Shamu Show at SeaWorld Orlando.

Wellie


----------



## realmfg

IrkedCitizen said:


> I vote we don't need a damn name. Simple as that.
> 
> Link me to this voting thread.


Another Vote


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> A 340 class how big is the tank you dip in.


3'x6'


----------



## DOAGuide

PoppieWellie said:


> What is ? The name ?
> 
> If it is the name you are referring to, go vote for the one you like, better yet, find 6 others to vote with you!


Where is the vote? I want in on it.


----------



## d_ninja

IrkedCitizen said:


> I vote we don't need a damn name. Simple as that.
> 
> Link me to this voting thread.


I don't think there's an actual link.....just a bunch of guys killing time while waiting for our bows.....having fun while not taking ourselves too seriously.


----------



## SemperF

whats the weirdest thing if any that you have dipped


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> whats the weirdest thing if any that you have dipped


A strippers breast!


----------



## DOAGuide

I like Kevin's Die-Hards and our meeting place is the Insanity Ward!


----------



## SemperF

Oregon HG said:


> A strippers breast!


 Okay now we have to hear the story ?


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> I vote we don't need a damn name. Simple as that.
> 
> Link me to this voting thread.


BTW, before I started the name polling, I already PM'ed Karbon to ask him if we should start a new thread, he told me that it is ok for us to use this thread, and this is also to protect us from potential bashers and he thought it was fun to go through the process to have a name for K&K supporters.

So this is all very lighthearted effort, please don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Okay now we have to hear the story ?


My painters Ex-wife (now) is a stripper and one of her friends had a idea of carbon fiber breast for a show... So she came in and I wiped them down with some rubbing alcohol and used the spray tan and dipped them in silver carbon fiber weave!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> Where is the vote? I want in on it.


When you posted your preference or your own suggestion, it already counts as a vote.

Some people decided to PM me, I would say that counts as a vote. 

If doesn't have to be me to do the polling, if that bothers people...

As I recall, didn't you already post your suggestion ? It is perfectly ok to change your vote if you want to ?

Wellie

PS: 

David,

Here is your post (#3177)...

*How about the "Maniac Mafia"

OR

Kevins Krazies *


----------



## gkonduris

Since I'm in Greece, I've come up with a name.........How about " The Spartans" and our slogan will be "We ain't no boy lovers"........:thumbs_up

It's kinda quoting from the movie, except "ain't" ain't no Greek word..........


----------



## SemperF

Oregon HG said:


> My painters Ex-wife (now) is a stripper and one of her friends had a idea of carbon fiber breast for a show... So she came in and I wiped them down with some rubbing alcohol and used the spray tan and dipped them in silver carbon fiber weave!!!


You know pics are worth a thousand words LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> You know pics are worth a thousand words LOL


:angel:


----------



## SemperF

Oregon HG said:


> :angel:


Sounds about like a Landscaping job my company did this summer at a nudist colony, I had a heck of a time keeping everyone focused LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Sounds about like a Landscaping job my company did this summer at a nudist colony, I had a heck of a time keeping everyone focused LOL


focus whats that?


----------



## SemperF

It was a long 3 day project we could have had done in a week LOL


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> If you make it down my way I have a 65 29" infinity we can take over to Bowtech or The BowRack and I'll let you shoot it! Just let me know in advance so I bring it to work!


I'd really like to do that Mike. Will Bowtech allow Kevin's design through the doors?Lol


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> I'd really like to do that Mike. Will Bowtech allow Kevin's design through the doors?Lol


I go in there and shoot all the time! They don't like me there more than another manufacturers! The BT Proshop guys are great people.. its just some of the others who dislike me....


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> I go in there and shoot all the time! They don't like me there more than another manufacturers! The BT Proshop guys are great people.. its just some of the others who dislike me....


Well if I come down there then you won't be alone when you go there. I am not a small person.


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Well if I come down there then you won't be alone when you go there. I am not a small person.


LOL I'm not huge but I'm not small either! 6'4" 220.. Most of the employees that work there now, that worked there when I was working there know how I am!


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> LOL I'm not huge but I'm not small either! 6'4" 220.. Most of the employees that work there now, that worked there when I was working there know how I am!


I'm 4 inches shorter, but I have 10 lbs. on you, and probably at least 10 years. I've seen your picture. Maybe I'll just use my vast wisdom!Lol


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> I'm 4 inches shorter, but I have 10 lbs. on you, and probably at least 10 years. I've seen your picture. Maybe I'll just use my vast wisdom!Lol


I'm 39...


----------



## Scottie/PA

DOAGuide said:


> I like Kevin's Die-Hards and our meeting place is the Insanity Ward!


We have the Insanity Ward in Pittsburgh(Steelers). It's for all the Hines Ward fans. LOL!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Scottie/PA said:


> We have the Insanity Ward in Pittsburgh(Steelers). It's for all the Hines Ward fans. LOL!!


Just vote already! Some people are very displeased with our current front running choice.


----------



## shockman

Off to the stand bump:bolt:


----------



## cordini

Scottie/PA said:


> We have the Insanity Ward in Pittsburgh(Steelers). It's for all the Hines Ward fans. LOL!!


Yeah, I'm already a member.....


----------



## antler365

Where is the the poll thread?? I would like to vote.....


----------



## cordini

I like the idea of a group name, but clearly there are going to be a difference of opinions in choosing the name. May I suggest, if PoppieWellie is willing, that we suspend the current name count and take a week to come up with suggestions and send them to PoppieWellie by PM. If you want to participate in the naming of the group, send them a PM....If not, then wait until a list of potential names is posted and send your PM to vote on a name. If there is a clear split, we could have a name runoff with the top 3.....I also wouldn't mind getting some kind of input from Kate & Kevin, since it does have an impact on the representation of their company. 

When their website & forum is up and running, we will have our own place to hang out & talk.....And a home for whatever group name is selected. 

Anyway, these are just my thoughts on the matter....


----------



## north slope

I must be nuts, cause I have read every page of this thread....


----------



## masterchef

Hey Kevin it is Friday.. The first day of the weekend:set1_cook2:


----------



## 2xR

north slope said:


> I must be nuts, cause I have read every page of this thread....


That makes two of us brother!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

PoppieWellie said:


> I see you do have an AT user ID, so you have a name. Pinwheel sounds pretty 'gentle' to me.
> 
> Which one do you think is not gay, then why don't you vote for that one and find out?
> 
> or better yet come up with your own idea.


LOL, guys I was primarily just bustin chops, didn't think it would hackle-up everyone to the extent it has.......but ya gotta admit, ya really don't need a "name" for a group of people who shoot a brand of bow.....seen it here before, and always thought such stuff was indeed a bit...yeah..... Like running around with 800 sponsors' names on your shirt begging everyone to look at you, and/or carrying umbrellas around on a beautiful day cause a 2 mph breeze might kick up.......stuff like that....lol...

And as far as the name "Pinwheel" being "gentle" goes, when you mention a "Pinwheel" in 3D-land, it is revered and in fact feared by competitors...nothing gentle about a "wheel"... definitely tells it straight up, how it is. No limp wristed, candy-coating there... 

Anyway, as stated, "just sayin"... as you were...carry on....:wink:


----------



## 5MilesBack

cordini said:


> And I would say that "No Name" be part of the suggestion/vote as well.....


The more time I spend on this thread, the more I start exploring other bows.lain:

I just want my bow, then leave me alone.


----------



## Dameon

So yay or nay on the custom K&K group hats? I don't suppose there is a shooting staff yet?


----------



## Dameon

north slope said:


> I must be nuts, cause I have read every page of this thread....


Then I must be insane.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Dang 91 pages in this thread! There's gotta be some pics of a vengeance showing up on here in the near future. Hopefully, before we hit page #100...:darkbeer:.


----------



## Dameon

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Dang 91 pages in this thread. There's gotta be some pics popping up on here in the near future...


:thumbs_up Kevin said he will try and get some pics up this weekend. In my book, the weekend starts today. Kevin....


----------



## PoppieWellie

antler365 said:


> Where is the the poll thread?? I would like to vote.....


There are no thread, talked to Karbon, we just keep it in this thread. When you post and express your preference or your own choice, you have voted. 

Of course, the vote can be changed.

*Your current vote is with K&K Misfit, message #3162

Your suggestion for the name is The "L" Ward Gang!!!! *


----------



## 2xR

How about the:

Bayou Boarders

Bayou - LA is Kevin's home and the state s known for all of its Bayous. A nickname for LSU football team (Kevin's favorite team :zip is the Bayou Bengals

Boarders - because most/none of us are from LA but we are "visitors" into the world of K&K, i.e. "Boarders".

I don't think it's too gay, nor Charles Manson'ish either

Our "meeting" area could be called the "Quarter", obviously a reference to the French Quarter in New Orleans - duh. A place that is as clean or dirty as you want depending on when and where you go. 

Or we could meet in "court" as in -court is in session. I hope I don't need to explain this one...


----------



## PoppieWellie

cordini said:


> I like the idea of a group name, but clearly there are going to be a difference of opinions in choosing the name. May I suggest, if PoppieWellie is willing, that we suspend the current name count and take a week to come up with suggestions and send them to PoppieWellie by PM. If you want to participate in the naming of the group, send them a PM....If not, then wait until a list of potential names is posted and send your PM to vote on a name. If there is a clear split, we could have a name runoff with the top 3.....I also wouldn't mind getting some kind of input from Kate & Kevin, since it does have an impact on the representation of their company.
> 
> When their website & forum is up and running, we will have our own place to hang out & talk.....And a home for whatever group name is selected.
> 
> Anyway, these are just my thoughts on the matter....


I think these are great and valid ideas, will publish and maintain the name roster and including the option "no name".

And voting should be PM'ed, for a good reason. And BTW, I don't have to be the pollster, anyone would like to take over is more than welcome to the 'job'.

The vote count are all reset until the new PMs are tallied.

Also just a quick FYI, guys, the name is for a fan group, like Martin Militia, or NBA Nation, or Alien Mafia, once the name is voted, we will pass that onto Kevin and Kate to decide if they want to change our fan group name (right now it is "K & K Archery Fan Club") to the new one or start an AT interest group with the new name, or if they don't like it, just drop the name.

On paper, you can have several fan groups, each with different names and purposes, but all of them K&K supporter groups. 
So it might be important to keep in mind that just because some people voted for a name, does not mean that people didn't vote for it are automatically part of that group.

For example, we can have a Vengeance group and a Vindicator group, or even a Kevin's Historical Society [J/K]

Wellie


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> That makes two of us brother!


me three...though I started dozing off the last few...


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I may go against my better judgment today!!!!
> That's all I have to say bout' that.


Keeping an eye on this one :ninja:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No pictures yet.
> 
> We won't be setting up dealers all over, we have the following dealers.
> 
> Archery Sports in California
> John's Custom Archery LLC in Virginia
> SH Archery in Pennsylvania
> Woodsedge Archery and Taxidermy in Wisconsin


Additional dealers are:

BearFoot in Michigan
300 Archery in NH

Seems like I'm missing a dealer???

Kate keeps the list, I just try and remember them, obviously not a great idea on my part!!! LOL


----------



## tmoran

Matt at bearfoot is a good addition for sure.


----------



## Dameon

Any in Missouri?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> Any in Missouri?


Not yet, we have a few dealers we are looking at.


----------



## mtelknut

Idaho is only a 3 hour drive for me,,I know where to order from when the time comes...:shade:


----------



## link06

Dameon said:


> Any in Missouri?


Hopefully close to Springfield!:wink:


----------



## Just 1 More

link06 said:


> Pics?:banana:


could today be the day?????


----------



## TTNuge

How about pics and a website with a forum of your/our own where things can be discussed without fear!!


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> I'm 39...


15 years


----------



## PoppieWellie

sightpin said:


> Between the three of us we might be able to shoot the bow. One shoots while the other two keep them at bay. Or one shoots, one keeps them at bay, and one screams like a girl!


If you need my wife's help in the screaming department, feel free to ask.

Poppie


----------



## SAVILO

Karbon,

I liked you posting the "black and white" also.


----------



## peregrine82

Karbon said:


> ...I'll be watching, even if I cannot post!


 Hang in there brother, tongue biting is extremely difficult for me as well.


----------



## masterchef

Maybe once we hit one hundred post the pics will appear


----------



## cdhc10

so when are these pics gonna appear?


----------



## Dameon

Makes you wonder what happened to Ike and PMB


----------



## vhunter

TTNuge said:


> How about pics and a website with a forum of your/our own where things can be discussed without fear!!


 Kate and Kevin are working on it. And, well I think it's going to surprise a few people.


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> Kate and Kevin are working on it. And, well I think it's going to surprise a few people.



V - Your such a tease. Just when I thought I could go to the shop and start working on one of the deer I am mounting (taxidermy you perv's) you have to throw that out there. Guess the deer will have to wait till later.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

V,

Did you sell the rights to your name for that new show called V?


----------



## Oregon HG

nontypical225 said:


> mike that looks so bad *****, i can not wait to come down and check it out.
> 
> as for shooting i think the bowrack may have more of an issue then bowtech, the bowtech proshop guys are cool i do not think they will give anyone crap. that would be cool to have a meet and greet down there if kevin was going:shade:


Well it is all finshed so when ever you can come on down!


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Between the three of us we might be able to shoot the bow. One shoots while the other two keep them at bay. Or one shoots, one keeps them at bay, and one screams like a girl!


Why would you be screaming like a girl??? LOL!


----------



## Karbon

Understood. My point was people did not see the doc. It was obvious to me with the comments on here.

If we all do as you indicate, not post on what we like, what we shoot, etc... and "defend" our opinions of what we like-show why we like it..., then what's the point of the forum?


----------



## sliverpicker

True statement there. It will be fun when we get that bow in hand to see what's what...


----------



## nontypical225

Oregon HG said:


> Well it is all finshed so when ever you can come on down!


when are you open agian? monday? if so i will be done monday afternoon, i will bring my wife so you and her can talk about her bow. 
how is the arm?


----------



## Bowbuster123

I myself like to have background infomation on companies before I make major purchases.
Some companies will moved operations to China to save money, putting our workers out of work.
Some hire children as workers and the treatment of those children and or adult workers can be appauling.
Some screw people at every turn so they can line their pockets. 
Some companies rely on the fact that they have deeper pockets and will screw those who don't have the capital to deffend themselves.
I try very hard not to support these companies and I ALWAYS look for "Made in Canada & Made in USA" labels!!!!!
Why support those that are out to exploit us?


----------



## PoppieWellie

Bowbuster123 said:


> I myself like to have background infomation on companies before I make major purchases.
> Some companies will moved operations to China to save money, putting our workers out of work.
> Some hire children as workers and the treatment of those children and or adult workers can be appauling.
> Some screw people at every turn so they can line their pockets.
> Some companies rely on the fact that they have deeper pockets and will screw those who don't have the capital to deffend themselves.
> I try very hard not to support these companies and I ALWAYS look for "Made in Canada & Made in USA" labels!!!!!
> Why support those that are out to exploit us?


----------



## Oregon HG

nontypical225 said:


> when are you open agian? monday? if so i will be done monday afternoon, i will bring my wife so you and her can talk about her bow.
> how is the arm?


I will be here monday! Ya would love to talk to your wife about her bow! Arms good, Bows not! Cams are leaning pretty bad........


----------



## 2xR

Ok - how about the Bayou Bunch or Bayou Banditos or Bayou brawlers or 





Wait for it, wait for it











Bayou Bashers


----------



## Big Country

OK folks, need some assistance here.....:smile:

Several threads on here need a serious amount of cleanup, including this one. That will be starting to happen very soon.

This thread is about K&K Archery(Kevin & Kate Strother) It is not about any other company`s. Please do not make posts unless they pertain to K&K Archery, or those posts will be removed as well.

That said.......eagerly awaiting some more pics Kevin! :thumbs_up


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> Why would you be screaming like a girl??? LOL!


I thought that would be Kevin in a George W. Bush girly scream!


----------



## Dameon

Wow, well that's a first for me.....I think. I guess Scottie it is.


----------



## Bowbuster123

I myself like to have background infomation on companies *like K&K* before I make major purchases.
Some companies *that aren't like K&K*will moved operations to China to save money, putting our workers out of work.
Some (but not K&K) hire children as workers and the treatment of those children and or adult workers can be appauling.
Some (but not K&K) screw people at every turn so they can line their pockets. 
Some companies *that don't operate like K&K*rely on the fact that they have deeper pockets and will screw those who don't have the capital to deffend themselves.
I try very hard not to support these companies and I ALWAYS look for "Made in Canada & Made in USA" (or a K&K) label!!!!!
Why support those that are out to exploit us? 
Now its all about K&K LOL J/K


----------



## Dameon

Still agree 100%


----------



## Dameon

Does anyone know if I can have Scottie ship out a lefty QAD Pro HD to K&K and have Kevin tune my Vengeance with my own rest? I can always find someone around here with a bowpress to help me tweak the DL to make it perfect. Personally, I believe the bow should fit the person shooting it like a glove.


----------



## Mys2kal

Dameon said:


> Does anyone know if I can have Scottie ship out a lefty QAD Pro HD to K&K and have Kevin tune my Vengeance with my own rest? I can always find someone around here with a bowpress to help me tweak the DL to make it perfect. Personally, I believe the bow should fit the person shooting it like a glove.


Scottie can set your bow up and tune it for you! He will have it shooting bullet holes by the time you get it.


----------



## Dameon

Okay, but wouldn't that mean I have to ship the bow to him? I thought Kevin was offering to paper tune the bows with your own rest for $15. I just need to find a lefty QAD and I can't find one locally.


----------



## Mys2kal

Dameon said:


> Okay, but wouldn't that mean I have to ship the bow to him? I thought Kevin was offering to paper tune the bows with your own rest for $15. I just need to find a lefty QAD and I can't find one locally.


Sorry, I took it like you ordered the bow from Scottie. In that case I would PM scottie and ask him if he would ship a rest to Kevin for you.


----------



## Dameon

Will do, but back to work for now. Having dual monitors really rocks.


----------



## Just 1 More

looks like i didn't miss anything by going to lunch


----------



## Oregon HG

Big Country said:


> OK folks, need some assistance here.....:smile:
> 
> Several threads on here need a serious amount of cleanup, including this one. That will be starting to happen very soon.
> 
> This thread is about K&K Archery(Kevin & Kate Strother) It is not about any other company`s. Please do not make posts unless they pertain to K&K Archery, or those posts will be removed as well.
> 
> That said.......eagerly awaiting some more pics Kevin! :thumbs_up


Really? No disrespect, but isn't this thread in the GENERAL Discussion area? I can 100% support this request thru the Manufacturing area thread, but to tell people what they can or can't discuss in a civil manner in a general forum is a-little on the absurd side.


----------



## Just 1 More

Oregon HG said:


> Really? No disrespect, but isn't this thread in the GENERAL Discussion area? I can 100% support this request thru the Manufacturing area thread, but to tell people what they can or can't discuss in a civil manner in a general forum is a-little on the absurd side.


Gotta agree here... seems a little bit of a power trip is going on


----------



## sliverpicker

Sounds like it...BC can't you tell them to stay of this thread...


----------



## nontypical225

mike did you press it and get the tension off the sides? maybe we should discuss this else where???? since it is not a K&K related discussion????? but is does involve Kevin kind of.
wow i am confused.


----------



## Oregon HG

nontypical225 said:


> mike did you press it and get the tension off the sides? maybe we should discuss this else where???? since it is not a K&K related discussion????? but is does involve Kevin kind of.
> wow i am confused.


Ya I took it right to the BowRack and they put go the tension off the sides but I think the damage was already done! It does involve K&K since I will be sending it to Kevin to look over it, it is his bow design!


----------



## tjandy

Just 1 More said:


> Gotta agree here... seems a little bit of a power trip is going on


Not really............ you have two groups here with tension between the two. This needs to be controlled before it gets completely out of hand. We all love our archery and the products it offers. If you want to bash one another, all we ask is that you do it elsewhere. 

thanks


----------



## Dameon

10-4


----------



## someonescop

Well.....

At the request of an AT Mod to abide by the rules you agreed to when you registered is not absurd.

7. Do not interrupt a thread 's content direction to bring attention to another agenda or product.

Secondly.....

Moderator actions: A moderator may find that a thread or post has violated a rule and will either edit it or remove it. In some cases, this may be accompanied by a warning to the poster and, in extreme cases, banning of the member and his IP. Banning may be temporary or permanent depending on the offense. Appeals may be made by PM or email to administration and then a final decision will be made.


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> Ya I took it right to the BowRack and they put go the tension off the sides but I think the damage was already done! It does involve K&K since I will be sending it to Kevin to look over it, it is his bow design!


Is this the bow that we're suppose to shoot at Bowtech?


----------



## Oregon HG

tjandy said:


> Not really............ you have two groups here with tension between the two. This needs to be controlled before it gets completely out of hand. We all love our archery and the products it offers. If you want to bash one another, all we ask is that you do it elsewhere.
> 
> thanks


But if one party has a issue with it, stay out of this thread! It is not like they are forced to come here and read it, it is their choice to come here and take time to read. Problem is they can't control their own curiosity and we all know curiosity killed the cat!


----------



## Just 1 More

I've never bashed anyone on here nor will I ever


----------



## tjandy

Oregon HG said:


> But if one party has a issue with it, stay out of this thread! It is not like they are forced to come here and read it, it is their choice to come here and take time to read. Problem is they can't control their own curiosity and we all know curiosity killed the cat!


That door swings both ways........ just because you do not go over there, does not mean others follow the same line. Everyone is working with the best interests of Archery Talk in mind. Please follow the rules of posting, keep it civil and have fun. That is all we ask.


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Is this the bow that we're suppose to shoot at Bowtech?


No it wasn't! Thank god!


----------



## Just 1 More

Just 1 More said:


> I've never bashed anyone on here nor will I ever


unless we don't get pictures... soon


----------



## Dameon

Just 1 More said:


> unless we don't get pictures... soon


Yeah, I've been hanging here all day for pics.....

The mob is getting restless


----------



## Oregon HG

tjandy said:


> That door swings both ways........ just because you do not go over there, does not mean others follow the same line. Everyone is working with the best interests of Archery Talk in mind. Please follow the rules of posting, keep it civil and have fun. That is all we ask.


I understand that we can not control everyone from it! I have never badmouthed the other party or their followers so I'm not worried about it on my end. I just think along the lines as long as someone is not using profanity, being over the top rude, then it is just that person perception or opinion and it should be taken that way! Enough on this subject I guess since it doesn't pertain to K&K Archery directly!


----------



## antler365

I am getting anxious for the website.... Then we will all be out of the hair of the mods... It's ALMOST no fun to come on here any longer.. Being policed because of association gets old.. With that said.... Let the pictures roll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

Just 1 More said:


> unless we don't get pictures... soon


You know Kevin never promised pictures today, he just said he had something up his sleeve! Not to be a party pooper or anything!!


----------



## Oregon HG

antler365 said:


> I am getting anxious for the website.... Then we will all be out of the hair of the mods... It's ALMOST no fun to come on here any longer.. Being policed because of association gets old.. With that said.... Let the pictures roll!!!!!!!!!


I love Archery Talk!!!!


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> You know Kevin never promised pictures today, he just said he had something up his sleeve! Not to be a party pooper or anything!!


Party pooper:darkbeer:


----------



## link06

Oregon HG said:


> You know Kevin never promised pictures today, he just said he had something up his sleeve! Not to be a party pooper or anything!!


Way to take the wind out of my sail! LOL


----------



## antler365

Oregon HG said:


> You know Kevin never promised pictures today, he just said he had something up his sleeve! Not to be a party pooper or anything!!


I thought Kevin told Karbon to stick around today he might like what he would see.....Was i dreaming that? I know that is not a promise by any stretch of the imagination but any morsel is good one...


----------



## DOAGuide

WOW! Censorship is alive and well on AT! No disrespect meant, but I can't wait for the K&K forum to be up and running. Were the people making disparaging comments about Kevin warned and threatened this way? It appears to be a one way street here and I think that is what so many (including myself) are angry about. I understand the mods have a job to do and it is a thankless job. BUT.......I also believe in FIRM, FAIR, CONSISTENT! Doesn't seem consistent.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Oregon HG

Oregon HG said:


>


Love this pic!


----------



## antler365

oregon hg said:


> hail dem dritten reich


lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMG

Oregon HG said:


> Love this pic!


Oprah has a spaceship?


----------



## antler365

Oregon HG said:


> Well I went back to look for Kevins message about what he said about stick around today he has something up his sleeve! I guess that is against AT rules because that message has been removed! hmm....I guess we should all be in wife beaters since having sleeves is against the rules! LOL!


I knew i wasn't dreaming Mike..... Just knew it!


----------



## Oregon HG

BMG said:


> Oprah has a spaceship?


Ya that one carried her left cheek!


----------



## Dameon

Is Karbon still with us or has he been sent for a time out. I really enjoyed reading his responses.


----------



## tmoran

Kevin may have deleted it also though.


----------



## Big Country

sliverpicker said:


> Sounds like it...BC can't you tell them to stay of this thread...


Anybody that behaves is permitted to visit any thread on the site. The real issue is that folks are picking sides and turning this into a fight. While it is understandable that archers have their favorite bows, the forum rules are here in order to prevent the chaos that sometimes ensues when lines are drawn.

It is usually normal for AT to allow a certain level of deviation from the various thread topics during conversation, even though thread jacking is not permitted here. When things start to get heated, rules have to then be enforced.

This is not a power trip, nor is any favoritism. It is merely enforcing the rules of the site in order to maintain a friendly atmosphere. 

Not allowing members who have not pledged their allegiance to K&K Archery is not the answer here, because they are not the only members veering way off topic. The bottom line is that there are a few threads that are getting out of control, and they will all be addressed as time permits. This is nothing new on AT, nor will it be the last time that this type of thing ever happens.

No reason for anybody to read any more into this than what it is.......:smile:

Keep posts on the topic of K&K, and leave other companies out of it, and everything will be great. :thumbs_up


Oh, one last thing.......if anybody has any confusion still, or questions about why this is happening........report a post, or send a PM to one of our moderation staff. You will get an answer......:smile:


----------



## antler365

Wonder-Twin-Powers ACTIVATE!!!!!! Into the form of.............. Bow photos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dameon

antler365 said:


> Wonder-Twin-Powers ACTIVATE!!!!!! Into the form of.............. Bow photos!!!!!!!!!!


OMG That is so freaking funny. Seriously. LOL


----------



## COATED

antler365 said:


> Wonder-Twin-Powers ACTIVATE!!!!!! Into the form of.............. Bow photos!!!!!!!!!!


FUNNY!!!!!!!! Even a Mod has GOT to laugh at this one!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Oregon HG

COATED said:


> FUNNY!!!!!!!! Even a Mod has GOT to laugh at this one!!!:set1_rolf2:


Can Mods Laugh? Wouldn't that be taking sides! :wink: This is meant to be all in fun!!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

Hey kevin and Kate, once you get your website up and running are you going to have space for banners for the companies and dealers that support you??






Yes the small k was on purpose! LOL!


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Hey kevin and Kate, once you get your website up and running are you going to have space for banners for the companies and dealers that support you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the small k was on purpose! LOL!



I love it. I thought I was the only one that insulted people that way. :teeth::teeth: Just kidding I know it was a joke.


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> I love it. I thought I was the only one that insulted people that way. :teeth::teeth: Just kidding I know it was a joke.


No We all know that what ever kevin says in that house goes........right out the window when Kate comes home! LOL


----------



## antler365

I just went through the whole act of opening my K&K box and pulling out my Vengeance... Removing the plastic and looking at the flawless finish.. Noticing the serial number was under 10 brought an instant smile to me.. Loving the grip instantly.. Kinda like an old pair of jeans.. Just a great feeling. The cams are smooth on the finnish and look as though they are ready to push some FPS... The lines of the riser are almost pornographic.. WOW! Putting her into the Last Chance press i was getting anxious to dress her up and have my first amazing experience drawing this bow back... Mt last item to install was my loop.. Feeling the right amount of tension on the with my pliers i knew the loop was ready.... Releasing the bow from press i grabbed a couple of FMJ's and headed out.... That's where i stopped daydreaming and and started cooking the roast chicken for tonight's dinner.... Oh well! LOL


----------



## achiro

antler365 said:


> I just went through the whole act of opening my K&K box and pulling out my Vengeance... Removing the plastic and looking at the flawless finish.. Noticing the serial number was under 10 brought an instant smile to me.. Loving the grip instantly.. Kinda like an old pair of jeans.. Just a great feeling. The cams are smooth on the finnish and look as though they are ready to push some FPS... The lines of the riser are almost pornographic.. WOW! Putting her into the Last Chance press i was getting anxious to dress her up and have my first amazing experience drawing this bow back... Mt last item to install was my loop.. Feeling the right amount of tension on the with my pliers i knew the loop was ready.... Releasing the bow from press i grabbed a couple of FMJ's and headed out.... That's where i stopped daydreaming and and started cooking the roast chicken for tonight's dinner.... Oh well! LOL


Dude!:eek2::embarres:ukey::lalala:


----------



## antler365

achiro said:


> Dude!:eek2::embarres:ukey::lalala:


Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Yeah I wear the pants in my family also. And every once in a while Angie gives me permission to say so.


----------



## antler365

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah I wear the pants in my family also. And every once in a while Angie gives me permission to say so.


 Hahahahaha!!!! X2 I love cooking thank goodness...


----------



## jamesbowman

ANy pics of bows yet?


----------



## DOAGuide

antler365 said:


> Hahahahaha!!!! X2 I love cooking thank goodness...


My kids have a running joke around the house. When its dad's turn to cook dinner we are eating pizza hut!


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> My kids have a running joke around the house. When its dad's turn to cook dinner we are eating pizza hut!


That's funny......that's what my kids say when (or if) mom cooks dinner.


----------



## Bowbuster123

I gave my wife a real great cook book for her birthday and it didn't cost me a cent.
I gave her the Yellow Pages out of the phone book titled "Restaurants"
Thats when it started getting expensive for me:set1_punch:


----------



## andy7yo

Pics will make it all better.


----------



## shockman

I leave you kids alone for one day... and see what happens...look at this place...its a mess...

NO PICTURES OF YOUR BOWS UNTIL THIS MESS IS CLEANED UP!!!


----------



## rodney482

here is a bump


----------



## rodney482

I am locking this..and giving you all some time to think about your comments and the direction you are taking the thread.


----------



## rodney482

Kevin and Kate...here you go :smile:


----------



## vhunter

Alright Kevin and Kate, Rodney opened it back up. So how about those pics.


----------



## GTOJoe

I would like to see some pic of the riser and new cable guard system...:teeth:


----------



## KateStrother1

Kevin is taking photo's now!!


----------



## Mys2kal

Pics, Pics, Pics!!!


----------



## TLB2

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Where you at Kevin?


----------



## Dylanl

Yes! Can't wait!


----------



## nhns4

Email sent. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## KateStrother1

*K & K Forum*

Would "Kate's Kids" like to have your own K & K Archery forum on our new website? I promise that Freedom of speech, which our fore-fathers fought so hard for will always be upheld. I know the Mods on here have a hard job, and sometimes people can get nasty. ( I know, when I'm angry I have a mouth that would make Hitler run home to mama crying) However, if someone is not threatening on their post, should ones opinions be aloud to be heard? I don't make the rules here on this forum, but it sure feels like other company's can bash my husband, myself, our morals, our values and our new company. I am asking "Kate's Kids" LOL... to try and not say bad things about the "other" guys. I have complete faith in the future....... " Carma is like a boomerang...it always comes back around"


----------



## Scablands

KateStrother1 said:


> Kevin is taking photo's now!!


But , pictures of what??????????? LOL


----------



## TTNuge

KateStrother1 said:


> Would "Kate's Kids" like to have your own K & K Archery forum on our new website? I promise that Freedom of speech, which our fore-fathers fought so hard for will always be upheld. I know the Mods on here have a hard job, and sometimes people can get nasty. ( I know, when I'm angry I have a mouth that would make Hitler run home to mama crying) However, if someone is not threatening on their post, should ones opinions be aloud to be heard? I don't make the rules here on this forum, but it sure feels like other company's can bash my husband, myself, our morals, our values and our new company. I am asking "Kate's Kids" LOL... to try and not say bad things about the "other" guys. I have complete faith in the future....... " Carma is like a boomerang...it always comes back around"


Yes Yes Yes we need our own forums. Consider it our romper room! I see Kate and I see Kevin and I see Karbon..... and please I wanna see PICS!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

Scablands said:


> But , pictures of what??????????? LOL


Of Kate of course. lol


----------



## Scablands

vhunter said:


> Of Kate of course. lol


That is what I would be doing, to heck with bow pictures!!!!!!


----------



## tjandy

KateStrother1 said:


> Would "Kate's Kids" like to have your own K & K Archery forum on our new website? I promise that Freedom of speech, which our fore-fathers fought so hard for will always be upheld. I know the Mods on here have a hard job, and sometimes people can get nasty. ( I know, when I'm angry I have a mouth that would make Hitler run home to mama crying) However, if someone is not threatening on their post, should ones opinions be aloud to be heard? I don't make the rules here on this forum, but it sure feels like other company's can bash my husband, myself, our morals, our values and our new company. I am asking "Kate's Kids" LOL... to try and not say bad things about the "other" guys. I have complete faith in the future....... " Carma is like a boomerang...it always comes back around"


Please report those posts so staff can act on them. Your husband has never been shy about that and we take care of them. They are / will be treated the same. I keep saying this, but no one seems to want to here, post within the rules is all we ask. Lets keep it positive, if we can't this thread will be closed. I can't wait to see what K&K is putting out.


----------



## KateStrother1

Kevin and I just took the photos. You are about to get a SNEEK peak at the new............................................................................have you been holding your breath? If you have, this is the time for you to breath as it always takes Kevin awhile to get them on here. ( Love ya babe)


----------



## jfuller17

Man I am so ready for PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## TTNuge

Giving my F5 key a workout.


----------



## Mys2kal

KateStrother1 said:


> Kevin and I just took the photos. You are about to get a SNEEK peak at the new............................................................................have you been holding your breath? If you have, this is the time for you to breath as it always takes Kevin awhile to get them on here. ( Love ya babe)


No offense Kevin, but I was hoping that you would post the pics Kate. We really don't want to be waiting until next weekend..J/K Kevin


----------



## nhns4

Killing my iPhone battery with the refresh


----------



## jfuller17

Still waiting Kevin!!!! Lets go man


----------



## sightpin

KateStrother1 said:


> Kevin and I just took the photos. You are about to get a SNEEK peak at the new............................................................................have you been holding your breath? If you have, this is the time for you to breath as it always takes Kevin awhile to get them on here. ( Love ya babe)


Did you say Kevin is taking the pictures? Oh noooooo! I want some cookies, or I'm going to hold my breath.


----------



## Hoppy

Here I was all set to log off and go to bed, now I've gotta wait for pic's. Come on Kevin, load and post:drool:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Give me a few minutes to have at least something for you to look at.


----------



## nhns4

Ok. Haha


----------



## jfuller17

:77:


----------



## houndhamrick

IM so Ready...


----------



## showmehntr

I am ready...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Pics*

I am doing this so you all have something to see and to talk about.

The cams will have a little more corner round in the cut outs, have black heat shrink over the O-ring, and shoot fast as Heck.

The string colors for the camo options, they actually blend in well with all the camo choices, I can't build the bow with them cause we shipped all the camo option limbs off to the website designers!!!!

I'll post the speeds in a minute.

The large flat area will have K & K laser engraved, the draw stop numbers and lines will be laser engraved as well.

I am putting laser engraved lines on the cams that the limb fits between, this way all you have to do is look at the cam, if the lines are on each side of the limb your cams are in the correct spot!!!


----------



## TTNuge

first

They look great. Love the string colors. Not a cam expert so I'll have to take your word for it. Can't wait to see for myself!


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Give me a few minutes to have at least something for you to look at.


Getting late over here on the east coast Brother.


:chicken01: <<<------------ Coolest emoticon ever. lol


----------



## nontypical225

Still holding my breath I am turning kind of blue. Wait I just exhauled, that likes really nice I can not wait to shoot one


----------



## tjandy

Looks pretty sweet. :thumb: Double draw stops?


----------



## andy7yo

Looks sweet, double limb stops and the string colors look good with the camo.


----------



## Dylanl

More coming!?


----------



## tjandy

nontypical225 said:


> Still holding my breath I am turning kind of blue.


breath already, he posted pics


----------



## sightpin

nontypical225 said:


> Still holding my breath I am turning kind of blue.


You need a cookie?


----------



## andy7yo

The string colors are a perfect match for the God's Country Camo, glad I ordered that particular camo.


----------



## nhns4

Interesting


----------



## Dylanl

The strings do match really well with the camo. Definitely a good choice.


----------



## TLB2

Looks nice!


----------



## Hoppy

tjandy said:


> breath already, he posted pics


Funny:lol3:


----------



## nontypical225

sightpin said:


> You need a cookie?


Sure you bringing me some lol


----------



## DOAGuide

SWEET!!!!! Can't wait to see the speeds.


----------



## Sodhunter

Thos estrings laying in anything particular?


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin are those the smooth mods? I am guessing so


----------



## GTOJoe

Wow God's Country sure looks good. I may have to change my order.


----------



## DOAGuide

How pathetic are we! LOL! My daughter said i looked like I was gonna lick the screen.


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am putting laser engraved lines on the cams that the limb fits between, this way all you have to do is look at the cam, if the lines are on each side of the limb your cams are in the correct spot!!!


I like this idea, really beats have to pull out the mic to see if the hole is .600" away from the limb.:teeth:


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> How pathetic are we! LOL! My daughter said i looked like I was gonna lick the screen.


And I should be sleeping.


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> How pathetic are we! LOL! My daughter said i looked like I was gonna lick the screen.


You crack me up!!


----------



## op27

GTOJoe said:


> Wow God's Country sure looks good. I may have to change my order.


Yep, I cant wait till the website is up so I can change mine.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Sodhunter said:


> Thos estrings laying in anything particular?


 Not sure of what your asking?



nontypical225 said:


> Kevin are those the smooth mods? I am guessing so


Those are the SPEED mods, they feel like smooth mods to me I know I haven't gotten that strong!!!



DOAGuide said:


> How pathetic are we! LOL! My daughter said i looked like I was gonna lick the screen.


Just make sure you clean it before you like it, dust might not taste so good!


----------



## tmoran

Very nice K-Stroth. Cams look great.


----------



## mdewitt71

hmmmmmm, guess I am the only one dissapointed. 
Not that it looks bad, was just hoping for "finished" cams and a pic of a whole bow by now. 
I know Kevin, you are stickler for perfection but, this close to JAN, I was just hoping for a more finished product. 
But, it does look good so far.......now get back to work. :wink:


----------



## tmoran

The camo looks awesome. And I'm an all black bow guy.


----------



## sightpin

nontypical225 said:


> Sure you bringing me some lol


I don't think I can make it due to using up part of the breath I was holding.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

mdewitt71 said:


> hmmmmmm, guess I am the only one dissapointed.
> Not that it looks bad, was just hoping for "finished" cams and a pic of a whole bow by now.
> I know Kevin, you are stickler for perfection but, this close to JAN, I was just hoping for a more finished product.
> But, it does look good so far.......now get back to work. :wink:


I was just trying to keep everyone from getting banned!!!!

We are very close to being finished with the whole bow. I wouldn't have posted them period except I felt the thread needed a breathe of fresh air.

Do me a favor, let's keep the thread positive and bash free!!!

The mods do have a tough job policing the forums, been there done it, don't like it, it takes a ton of time to do, and they do it for free!!!!

Imagine having to "babysit" 1000's of post and people all day. Anyway if someone post something you feel is "bashing" or negative report it, I do it all the time. I am not slow to hit the report this post button!!!

Let's keep SA off topic in this thread. I want this to be informative and fun.


----------



## jfuller17

Love it!!!! Looks awsome Kevin!!!


----------



## Sodhunter

Just heard something about the cable guard involving Teflon. Thought maybe it was a shoot through piece of sliding Teflon or something. Too long to be anything on the bow I'm guessing. I'm just trying to imagine what my bow looks like man!


----------



## sightpin

Kevin, I now know that holding ones breath will accomplish something, so here I go with another deep one.


----------



## rodney482

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I was just trying to keep everyone from getting banned!!!!
> 
> We are very close to being finished with the whole bow. I wouldn't have posted them period except I felt the thread needed a breathe of fresh air.
> 
> Do me a favor, let's keep the thread positive and bash free!!!
> 
> The mods do have a tough job policing the forums, been there done it, don't like it, it takes a ton of time to do, and they do it for free!!!!
> 
> Imagine having to "babysit" 1000's of post and people all day. Anyway if someone post something you feel is "bashing" or negative report it, I do it all the time. I am not slow to hit the report this post button!!!
> 
> Let's keep SA off topic in this thread. I want this to be informative and fun.


:clap:

For the record I think the cam system looks sweet...


----------



## DOAGuide

Will do boss. Now how about those speeds? LOL!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The bow the cams are on is a Vengeance 65# set at 29" for testing. I like to use an average "joe" weight and draw for testing.


Bow set at 66.5#(maxed out) 29 1/32" draw length, arrow weight was 336 grains and shot 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps.

I will shoot other weight arrows and set to other draw lengths and post the results.

The coatings on the cams only take a few days to do.


----------



## tjandy

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I was just trying to keep everyone from getting banned!!!!
> 
> We are very close to being finished with the whole bow. I wouldn't have posted them period except I felt the thread needed a breathe of fresh air.
> 
> Do me a favor, let's keep the thread positive and bash free!!!
> 
> 
> The mods do have a tough job policing the forums, been there done it, don't like it, it takes a ton of time to do, and they do it for free!!!!
> 
> Imagine having to "babysit" 1000's of post and people all day. Anyway if someone post something you feel is "bashing" or negative report it, I do it all the time. I am not slow to hit the report this post button!!!
> 
> Let's keep SA off topic in this thread. I want this to be informative and fun.


Staff appreciates that Kevin. :thumb: thanks


----------



## Sodhunter

Just heard the cable guards involved Teflon. Thought maybe it was some kind of shoot through sliding Teflon blob. I know, it's too long but I am just trying to imagine what my friggin' bow looks like man!

oops, I couldn't find my post so I posted again. I guess the board was trying to catch up with all the posts!


----------



## SAVILO

andy7yo said:


> I like this idea, really beats have to pull out the mic to see if the hole is .600" away from the limb.:teeth:


X2, looks good though.


----------



## nhns4

Thanks for the info. Sounds darn good.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow the cams are on is a Vengeance 65# set at 29" for testing. I like to use an average "joe" weight and draw for testing.
> 
> 
> Bow set at 66.5#(maxed out) 29 1/32" draw length, arrow weight was 336 grains and shot 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps.
> 
> I will shoot other weight arrows and set to other draw lengths and post the results.
> 
> The coatings on the cams only take a few days to do.


337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps, only Kevin Strother's bow can do this!


----------



## jfuller17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow the cams are on is a Vengeance 65# set at 29" for testing. I like to use an average "joe" weight and draw for testing.
> 
> 
> Bow set at 66.5#(maxed out) 29 1/32" draw length, arrow weight was 336 grains and shot 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps.
> 
> I will shoot other weight arrows and set to other draw lengths and post the results.
> 
> The coatings on the cams only take a few days to do.


Thats real good considering you are 1" below IBO on the draw. I am happy to see some pics Kevin. Thanks for posting. :77:


----------



## Aggieland

Man, Im setting here telling myself to wait until after the ATA show to decide what bow I want to roll with for the upcoming year. And kevin is posting speeds and specs like this! Ahhhh being OCD really does not help me either, but i told the wife I would wait..


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow the cams are on is a Vengeance 65# set at 29" for testing. I like to use an average "joe" weight and draw for testing.
> 
> 
> Bow set at 66.5#(maxed out) 29 1/32" draw length, arrow weight was 336 grains and shot 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9


Ok you guys with the speed programs, what does this work out to in IBO speeds??????????????


----------



## GTOJoe

Thanks Kevin 337 is very fast. I can't wait for the Vindicator.


----------



## GTOJoe

IBO is about 350 to 353


----------



## jfuller17

Bowbuster123 said:


> Ok you guys with the speed programs, what does this work out to in IBO speeds??????????????


Well I figure roughly 10 fps for the 1" draw length and that gets you to around 347ish. Just a guess.


----------



## rodney482

Should do 345 all day long.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Just off the top over my head I think I am coming up with speeds around 350 fps????


----------



## nhns4

Aggieland said:


> Man, Im setting here telling myself to wait until after the ATA show to decide what bow I want to roll with for the upcoming year. And kevin is posting speeds and specs like this! Ahhhh being OCD really does not help me either, but i told the wife I would wait..


She doesn't need to know lol.


----------



## Bowbuster123

jfuller17 said:


> Well I figure roughly 10 fps for the 1" draw length and that gets you to around 347ish. Just a guess.


Then add a few for the extra 4lbs to make it 70 
Holy CRAP


----------



## Dameon

The cams look awesome. The double limb stops should provide a great brick wall, I bet they would work great with back tension releases. I don't suppose there are pics of finished Predator limbs? I would like to compare.


----------



## Sodhunter

Hey Kevin, if you are going to post some different arrow and weight combos, how about the standard 30" 70lb with about a 400 grain arrow? Wondering if a 30" CX Max hunter 350 with 100 grain BH 407 grain total that I shoot in my Mathews would work for this rig also. The Mathews is actually 30-3/4" DL. If you have an Eastman arrow combo that flies nice at about 400 grains total I would like to know what combo and how long of an arrow you use. Guessing you have done enough testing to know what kind of spine the Vengeance likes.


----------



## rodney482

Bowbuster123 said:


> Then add a few for the extra 4lbs to make it 70
> Holy CRAP


3.5 lbs shy and the arrow is less than 350...hard to say...some cam systems will not pick up 10 fps in that extra 1 inch of DL.......but then again some pick up more...


----------



## Dameon

Darn this slow computer, my computer at work is so much faster. Okay, can one of you guys tell me the speed of a 65lb Vengeance at 28 inch DL with a 27 inch Victory 350 V1 arrow, 175 grain Xbow head, 75 grain brass insert and 2 inch blazers? I don't think I can wait till January...


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

Thanks for the pics and speeds. We know you didn't have to do that. Very cool of you to do it anyway.


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> Thanks for the pics and speeds. We know you didn't have to do that. Very cool of you to do it anyway.


Well said. Agree 100%:thumbs_up


----------



## PoppieWellie

Bowbuster123 said:


> Then add a few for the extra 4lbs to make it 70
> Holy CRAP


At 70lb, you need to change the arrow weight from 336 grain to 350 grain to make it IBO though.

But still, WOW!

The speed deviation is the real knock-out punch. Speed chronograph of 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps ?

Even a benchrest 6mm PPC rifle probably got more speed deviation than this.


----------



## Rattler

Wow I can tell that they will draw smooth as silk!


----------



## Dameon

Aggieland said:


> Man, Im setting here telling myself to wait until after the ATA show to decide what bow I want to roll with for the upcoming year. And kevin is posting speeds and specs like this! Ahhhh being OCD really does not help me either, but i told the wife I would wait..


Ha ha. I told my wife after I ordered the bow. Man was she mad, but she is all on board now. Unfortunately, she gave me a very limited budget, so I am making some people in the classifieds very happy.


----------



## DOAGuide

And isn't the arrow slightly heavier than IBO at that weight.


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> Wow I can tell that they will draw smooth as silk!


how can you tell? Just cam shape? ol' Rattler always on top of things .


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> And isn't the arrow slightly heavier than IBO at that weight.


70# pull needs a 350 grain arrow to make it IBO. 

So instead of 350-353fps, the IBO should be right around 347fps.

The precision of this engineering work is astounding!


----------



## jaif

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow the cams are on is a Vengeance 65# set at 29" for testing. I like to use an average "joe" weight and draw for testing.
> 
> 
> Bow set at 66.5#(maxed out) 29 1/32" draw length, arrow weight was 336 grains and shot 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps.
> 
> I will shoot other weight arrows and set to other draw lengths and post the results.
> 
> The coatings on the cams only take a few days to do.


 Kevin, did the speeds you post include peep and D-loop or bare string? Great pics by the way.


----------



## DOAGuide

I meant 336 is a little heavy for the 65#. IBO should have been 325 for a 65 lb'er right?


----------



## DOAGuide

Only by a couple grains....but....just sayin


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> I meant 336 is a little heavy for the 65#. IBO should have been 325 for a 65 lb'er right?


You are right. I thought you were talking about the projected IBO speed is 353fps.

Poppie


----------



## 12 rings only

BMG said:


> Oprah has a spaceship?


PRICELESS...simply PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## GTOJoe

I came up with 350 to 353 by using the Backcountry calculator. May be closer to 347 either way its fast.

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am doing this so you all have something to see and to talk about.
> 
> The cams will have a little more corner round in the cut outs, have black heat shrink over the O-ring, and shoot fast as Heck.
> 
> The string colors for the camo options, they actually blend in well with all the camo choices, I can't build the bow with them cause we shipped all the camo option limbs off to the website designers!!!!
> 
> I'll post the speeds in a minute.
> 
> The large flat area will have K & K laser engraved, the draw stop numbers and lines will be laser engraved as well.
> 
> I am putting laser engraved lines on the cams that the limb fits between, this way all you have to do is look at the cam, if the lines are on each side of the limb your cams are in the correct spot!!!


Very nice Kevin!! Camo is great and will look good on a black riser!! I know...not your favorite combo, but one of mine! Can hardly wait for my Vindicator!!


----------



## Dameon

GTOJoe said:


> I came up with 350 to 353 by using the Backcountry calculator. May be closer to 347 either way its fast.
> 
> http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


Thanks for the link GTOJoe. According to the Backcountry calculator, if I switch my head to 125 grains, 50 grain brass insert, on a 27 inch 350 Victory V1, I should be pushing 289 fps and 82.8 ft/lbs of KE on a 65lb, 28DL Vengeance. Sweet. Oh so sweet.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Congrats to LSU on the win over Tenn


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bowbuster123 said:


> Congrats to LSU on the win over Tenn


Did you just find out the final score? J/K

You must have went to the same Clock Management school as ole LM!!!! LOL

He may make some goofy calls but he did win 10 games so far this year....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The OFFICIAL speed rating on the Vengeance will be 337-345 fps @ 70/30" with speed mods.

I changed the rating from my initial ratings by 2 fps, I just bought a new graph and it reads a little different than my other 3!

I would rather rate it slower and have happy customers than rate it faster and have UN-happy customers.


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The OFFICIAL speed rating on the Vengeance will be 337-345 fps @ 70/30" with speed mods.
> 
> I changed the rating from my initial ratings by 2 fps, I just bought a new graph and it reads a little different than my other 3!
> 
> I would rather rate it slower and have happy customers than rate it faster and have UN-happy customers.


I have no problem with that. I like surprises. Out of curiousity, what exercises do you do to increase you DW?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> I have no problem with that. I like surprises. Out of curiousity, what exercises do you do to increase you DW?


I do NUMEROUS ones. Too many to post here.

Once our website is up, Kate is making a video of the exercises I do for drawing heavier weight bows.

I am 6'0 and only weigh 235-238 pretty much year round, trying to put on about 5-8# of muscle in the next YEAR. But I am blessed with good genetics for strength. 

I get a ton of PM's asking this same question, so we decided a video would be helpful for people who may want to try my routines and see if they help. Not everyone responds the same to a routine, might help some, others it may not help much at all.


----------



## Oregon HG

Bowbuster123 said:


> Then add a few for the extra 4lbs to make it 70
> Holy CRAP


then you have to deduct for the 14 extra grains of arrow weight , so that is actually a wash!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Did you just find out the final score? J/K
> 
> You must have went to the same Clock Management school as ole LM!!!! LOL
> 
> He may make some goofy calls but he did win 10 games so far this year....


I just finished watching the game???? I never know if the games we get here are live or delayed. 
For some reason US college Football doesn't get alot of exposer here in Saskatchewan. LOL


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I do NUMEROUS ones. Too many to post here.
> 
> Once our website is up, Kate is making a video of the exercises I do for drawing heavier weight bows.
> 
> I am 6'0 and only weigh 235-238 pretty much year round, trying to put on about 5-8# of muscle in the next YEAR. But I am blessed with good genetics for strength.
> 
> I get a ton of PM's asking this same question, so we decided a video would be helpful for people who may want to try my routines and see if they help. Not everyone responds the same to a routine, might help some, others it may not help much at all.


Thanks Kevin. I look forward to the videos. I have started working out again and have really focused on my upper body. In case I am very successful, how much do you think it would be for 70 or 80lbs limbs in the future?


----------



## Dameon

Bowbuster123 said:


> I just finished watching the game???? I never know if the games we get here are live or delayed.
> For some reason US college Football doesn't get alot of exposer here in Saskatchewan. LOL


When I was in Korea with my folks stationed there, I would stay up all night trying to catch a game. So I know how you feel.


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> I just finished watching the game???? I never know if the games we get here are live or delayed.
> For some reason US college Football doesn't get alot of exposer here in Saskatchewan. LOL



How unamerican! Just kiddin brother. Trying to laugh a little.


----------



## houndhamrick

Nice touch on string colors...Super Sweet..


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> Thanks Kevin. I look forward to the videos. I have started working out again and have really focused on my upper body. In case I am very successful, how much do you think it would be for 70 or 80lbs limbs in the future?


Honestly if you are looking at building for higher weight draws, do Rowing, bent tricept and Tension band rotations! I am rather skinny guy 6'4" 220, long skinny arms and I used to shoot a 97# BT Alliegence at Reinhart R-100 tourn. So easily 150 shots a day!


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> Nice touch on string colors...Super Sweet..


Yeah, I really like how they will blend in with the camo options and give some pop to those that ordered their bows in black.


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> Honestly if you are looking at building for higher weight draws, do Rowing, and bent and Tension band rotations! I am rather skinny guy 6'4" 220, long skinny arms and I used to shoot a 97# BT Alliegence at Reinhart R-100 tourn. So easily 150 shots a day!


Are the tension bands the same ones they sell at Cabela's for building your DW. I thought that was a gimmick. I may have to give that another look this weekend.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Thanks for the cam pic. When will my (first bows) ship?....it may have been stated, but I've stayed out of this thread because of all the off topic post. Thanks


----------



## antler365

Very nice indeed!!! Thank you...... My first reaction is that is going to be one smooooooth drawing cam..


----------



## Wappkid

Cant wait for my Vindicator 65lb 30in Predator camo.


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning everyone. More positive energy for our buddy Karbon! FREE KARBON!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bowbuster123 said:


> I just finished watching the game???? I never know if the games we get here are live or delayed.
> For some reason US college Football doesn't get alot of exposer here in Saskatchewan. LOL


I was joking about just finding out the score, but yea that was a crazy finish to the game. 

Now LSU gets to beat up on Aggieland's A & M team!!!! If they go to the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

antler365 said:


> Very nice indeed!!! Thank you...... My first reaction is that is going to be one smooooooth drawing cam..


The cams are very smooth, I'm assuming you are basing that off the "ROUND" take up power track profiles?

Good eye.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

R0CKETMAN said:


> Thanks for the cam pic. When will my (first bows) ship?....it may have been stated, but I've stayed out of this thread because of all the off topic post. Thanks


Your bow will ship.....I don't know when you ordered???? LOL

We are on target to ship in Jan 2011. We are shipping by order date, so wherever you are in line, that is YOUR number. 

You will know when it's ready to ship by when we ask for the $$$$$$$$$$. LOL


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The bow the cams are on is a Vengeance 65# set at 29" for testing. I like to use an average "joe" weight and draw for testing.
> 
> 
> Bow set at 66.5#(maxed out) 29 1/32" draw length, arrow weight was 336 grains and shot 337.8 fps, 337.9 fps and 337.9 fps.
> 
> I will shoot other weight arrows and set to other draw lengths and post the results.
> 
> The coatings on the cams only take a few days to do.


is there anyway you can do speeds with a "hunting" setup? Say 65# and a 400 grain arrow?


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning Kevin. Great looking cams. I am excited to shoot them.


----------



## Wappkid

Kevin I want Vindicator Serial # 43.It will match the number I have on my Infinity.LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> is there anyway you can do speeds with a "hunting" setup? Say 65# and a 400 grain arrow?


Yes, I am doing some chrono work this morning with varying arrow weights.



DOAGuide said:


> Good morning Kevin. Great looking cams. I am excited to shoot them.


Not as excited as I am for you and everyone else to shoot them!!!!! Thanks


----------



## SAVILO

DOAGuide said:


> Good morning everyone. More positive energy for our buddy Karbon! FREE KARBON!


You know what's funny is I had my post "edited" with my K support. I assume yours will be too, fyi. 

Kevin any dealers in my neck of the woods?


----------



## tmoran

I would also like to see the heavier arrow weights posted.

Kevin,

Can you comment on which cam systems are typically more efficient with heavier real world (hunting) arrow weights? Thinking along the line of Binary vs. Hybrid with heavier arrows. Which systems is typically more efficient with heavier hunting type arrow weights? I'll concede that this is a generic question and a generic answer would be fantastic if you care to comment. If I remember correctly the older single cams were fine with light arrows but didn't lost efficiency, when compaired to a true 2 cam, with heavier arrows.


----------



## SemperF

Good morning all, yes free Karbon. Kevin Kate keep doing what your doing the pics are definitley the stuff dreams are made of and the specs well they speak volumns to this being what everyone could want.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Your bow will ship.....I don't know when you ordered???? LOL
> 
> We are on target to ship in Jan 2011. We are shipping by order date, so wherever you are in line, that is YOUR number.
> 
> You will know when it's ready to ship by when we ask for the $$$$$$$$$$. LOL


Well as long as you remember my number was ONE, we're good:heh:

Root for Auburn today. It'll do your soul some good.

War dam Eagle


----------



## norsask darton

Just curious to know how many Vindicators available in righthand? Really want one in black.


----------



## kkrueger

Kevin,

How about a picture of that new cable roller/cable slide/new thing you invented area? Really looking forward to seeing what you invented for that. One quick picture  Please!

Kyle


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The cams are very smooth, I'm assuming you are basing that off the "ROUND" take up power track profiles?
> 
> Good eye.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing! Man that is gonna be sweet. Forget about the smooth mods.


----------



## TTNuge

Must....not.....change....camo....to....speed....up....delivery............


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tmoran said:


> I would also like to see the heavier arrow weights posted.
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> Can you comment on which cam systems are typically more efficient with heavier real world (hunting) arrow weights? Thinking along the line of Binary vs. Hybrid with heavier arrows. Which systems is typically more efficient with heavier hunting type arrow weights? I'll concede that this is a generic question and a generic answer would be fantastic if you care to comment. If I remember correctly the older single cams were fine with light arrows but didn't lost efficiency, when compaired to a true 2 cam, with heavier arrows.


To some extent it's not really which cam system it's how the cams are designed, if the bow has a lower hysteresis the bow will be faster with heavier arrow weights.

When i was at BowTech, I was not a fan of the Hybrid, most of my "attitude" was from not ever really shooting or testing them, just kinda looked at them. But once I started working with the "Hybrid" I realized just how great of a system is really was. 

The K & K cams are the most efficient and fastest apples to apples cams I have ever designed.

Once I post the speeds for the heavier arrow weights you can see how these bows LOVE heavy arrows.


----------



## DOAGuide

TTNuge said:


> Must....not.....change....camo....to....speed....up....delivery............


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! No kidding right! God's camo is fiiinnnneeeeee.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> To some extent it's not really which cam system it's how the cams are designed, if the bow has a lower hysteresis the bow will be faster with heavier arrow weights.
> 
> When i was at BowTech, I was not a fan of the Hybrid, most of my "attitude" was from not ever really shooting or testing them, just kinda looked at them. But once I started working with the "Hybrid" I realized just how great of a system is really was.
> 
> The K & K cams are the most efficient and fastest apples to apples cams I have ever designed.
> 
> Once I post the speeds for the heavier arrow weights you can see how these bows LOVE heavy arrows.


That is good to hear. I like an arrow in the 425gr area at 29/70. I just cleaned my computer screen so when you post speeds I won't feel bad about licking the screen again.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

R0CKETMAN said:


> Well as long as you remember my number was ONE, we're good:heh:
> 
> Root for Auburn today. It'll do your soul some good.
> 
> War dam Eagle



I actually will root for Auburn, even though I like Steve Spurrier as a coach, I just want to see Auburn/Oregon play.



norsask darton said:


> Just curious to know how many Vindicators available in righthand? Really want one in black.


We still have some, not sure how many so go ahead and order!!! 



kkrueger said:


> Kevin,
> 
> How about a picture of that new cable roller/cable slide/new thing you invented area? Really looking forward to seeing what you invented for that. One quick picture  Please!
> 
> Kyle


That will be revealed with the full and complete bow picture.



DOAGuide said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing! Man that is gonna be sweet. Forget about the smooth mods.


I wish I wouldn't have even said there would be smooth and speed mods, the speed are so smooth, the smooth mods feel like a kids bow!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

norsask darton said:


> Just curious to know how many Vindicators available in righthand? Really want one in black.


You can always "look" at my Vengeance Chad. LOL


----------



## nhns4

Email sent just waiting foe te reply to get mine ordered up!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

If I remember correctly they are shipping with the speed mods, correct? And did you ever figure out how much an extra set of mods would cost?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> *the smooth mods feel like a kids bow!!!*


That's good news Kev, as with the way my back is going, I'll need a kids bow before long.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

OK, I have to go test all the speeds with the varying arrow weights, so you guys behave while I'm gone.

I don't want to see the thread locked and EVERYONE banned when I come back to post the results. LOL

Hey Aggie, did you hear the score.

LSU 31 Texas A & M 17 

Sorry, but you know it will happen!!!


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> If I remember correctly they are shipping with the speed mods, correct? And did you ever figure out how much an extra set of mods would cost?


If the speed mods are as smooth as Kevin says they are, I think I might cancel the order for the smooth mods and spend the money on better arrows. But that all depends on how much extra they cost...it never hurts to have both.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Dang-it anyway!!! Now I am thinking I should order a Vindicator to go along with my Vengeance.. Are the smooth and Speed Mods the same for both bows?
I could change the Vengeance to one of the camo patterns and order the Vindicator in all black and use it for target. Hold on wait if I ordered them both in black the wife might not notice. But if I order both in camo then I could......................................... Someone shoot me please!!!!!!


----------



## realmfg

I think he said shipped with smooth so speeds would need purchased extra


----------



## Bowbuster123

Dameon said:


> If the speed mods are as smooth as Kevin says they are, I think I might cancel the order for the smooth mods and spend the money on better arrows. But that all depends on how much extra they cost...it never hurts to have both.


I ordered both sets thinking I could use speed for 3D and hunting and smooth for Target. Now I think I need one of EACH BOW!!!!


----------



## norsask darton

Bowbuster123 said:


> You can always "look" at my Vengeance Chad. LOL


Your just plain mean! lol See the deer pics yet? Hope that is enough to to get some drool from you. lol


----------



## Dameon

If that is the case, then both mods it is. I just wish I could win the lottery or something and spring for an all Predator Vindicator as well.


----------



## norsask darton

norsask darton said:


> Your just plain mean! lol See the deer pics yet? Hope that is enough to to get some drool from you. lol


I should also mention that I just moved my trailcam out to the spot where I got the 2 deer to see if I can get a pic of the one I really wanted Kendra to get. Was hoping she would have been able to get a shot at him. We saw his horns and couldn't get a good shot at him. He was really nice!
SORRY ALL, NOT WANTING TO HIJACK THIS THREAD!


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Once I post the speeds for the heavier arrow weights you can see how these bows LOVE heavy arrows.


That is good Kevin, because I will be shooting a 550 grain arrow out of my 32.5" Vindicator at 70#.


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The cams are very smooth, I'm assuming you are basing that off the "ROUND" take up power track profiles?
> 
> Good eye.


That is correct!!! Very nice lobe shape... The speed mod looks incredibly smooth!


----------



## KateStrother1

If you need to change your order, you have until Sunday night. On Monday your order will be set in STONE!!


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> Dang-it anyway!!! Now I am thinking I should order a Vindicator to go along with my Vengeance.. Are the smooth and Speed Mods the same for both bows?
> I could change the Vengeance to one of the camo patterns and order the Vindicator in all black and use it for target. Hold on wait if I ordered them both in black the wife might not notice. But if I order both in camo then I could......................................... Someone shoot me please!!!!!!


 They always find out and we look like deer in headlights "What this its nothing just a bow" and we stand there looking so dumb, its normal so I say do it.


----------



## shockman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Your bow will ship.....I don't know when you ordered???? LOL
> 
> We are on target to ship in Jan 2011. We are shipping by order date, so wherever you are in line, that is YOUR number.
> 
> You will know when it's ready to ship by when we ask for the $$$$$$$$$$. LOL


Thanks for the update teaser pics Kevin...it will probably help a few peolpe to NOT get sent to stand in the corner.

Good to hear everything is on schedule for delivery... archery season runs till Feb 6 here... good chance that a predator Vindy will get a little stank on it soon.


----------



## TTNuge

KateStrother1 said:


> If you need to change your order, you have until Sunday night. On Monday your order will be set in STONE!!


Oh snap! Must stay strong!


----------



## Bowbuster123

SemperF said:


> They always find out and we look like deer in headlights "What this its nothing just a bow" and we stand there looking so dumb, its normal so I say do it.


LOL Thanks for the support. Coming on here and having member try to TALK YOU OUT of buying a new bow, is like holding an AA meeting at the Budweiser Brewery. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> Dang-it anyway!!! Now I am thinking I should order a Vindicator to go along with my Vengeance.. Are the smooth and Speed Mods the same for both bows?
> I could change the Vengeance to one of the camo patterns and order the Vindicator in all black and use it for target. Hold on wait if I ordered them both in black the wife might not notice. But if I order both in camo then I could......................................... Someone shoot me please!!!!!!


Your not alone brother. Have the Vindicator coming and now I have to order a vengeance also. Then my wife will want one.....and the kids.......anyone need to buy a kidney? I might have 2 for sale. LOL!


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> LOL Thanks for the support. Coming on here and having member try to TALK YOU OUT of buying a new bow, is like holding an AA meeting at the Budweiser Brewery. LOL


With Jack Daniels as the lead speaker. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> LOL Thanks for the support. Coming on here and having member try to TALK YOU OUT of buying a new bow, is like holding an AA meeting at the Budweiser Brewery. LOL


Im supporting all dumb man decisions that way we all can get together and have dumb man meetings and have special guests like dumbest man of the month, I figure we could figure out how they know, Unlock the secret they hold over us LOL


----------



## antler365

SemperF said:


> Im supporting all dumb man decisions that way we all can get together and have dumb man meetings and have special guests like dumbest man of the month, I figure we could figure out how they know, Unlock the secret they hold over us LOL


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No really.... I am laughing out loud...


----------



## SemperF

Hey they have held the secret to long, we never notice when they buy a new purse or shoes. We can figure this out guys.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Hey they have held the secret to long, we never notice when they buy a new purse or shoes. We can figure this out guys.


Yeah but they change tactics more than the viet cong. They are a smart and worthy adversary. We must win!!!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

SemperF said:


> Im supporting all dumb man decisions that way we all can get together and have dumb man meetings and have special guests like dumbest man of the month, I figure we could figure out how they know, Unlock the secret they hold over us LOL


OOOH I am well aware of what the secret they hold over us is...........It's that dang trying to unlock it that keeps killin me!!!!!!!


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> OOOH I am well aware of what the secret they hold over us is...........It's that dang trying to unlock it that keeps killin me!!!!!!!



Your mistaken and thats part of the secret they lure you in with and bam your domesticated and you buy plates and use napkins.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Once I post the speeds for the heavier arrow weights you can see how these bows LOVE heavy arrows.


Then my 32" draw Vindicator should really love my new 550gr hunting arrows.:thumbs_up


----------



## shockman

5MilesBack said:


> Then my 32" draw Vindicator should really love my new 550gr hunting arrows.:thumbs_up


Cant wait to see what kind of speed you get with 550 grains at 32"


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> That is good Kevin, because I will be shooting a 550 grain arrow out of my *32.5" Vindicator* at 70#.


32.5"? Do you know something I don't?:dontknow:

Can we get an extra 1/2" out of a 32" draw Vindicator?



> Cant wait to see what kind of speed you get with 550 grains at 32"


Well, I'm guessing right about 300fps based off of what my Old Glory gets at 316 IBO.


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> Hey they have held the secret to long, we never notice when they buy a new purse or shoes. We can figure this out guys.


But when the box shows up at the door when she is home and we are not we got some explaining to do. Better to buy it and have one argument than to have a bunch of arguememts leading up to the inevitable.


----------



## DOAGuide

Assuming shooting 70# and 15 gr on your string you should be right at 300fps with 110 ft lbs


----------



## shockman

Thats not an arrow... thats a HARPOON.


----------



## peregrine82

KateStrother1 said:


> If you need to change your order, you have until Sunday night. On Monday your order will be set in STONE!!


 Now I am torn, if the Vindicator is as smooth as stated then I may have to change my order from 60# limbs to 65. ideally I would like to shoot this at 63#.


----------



## peregrine82

SemperF said:


> Im supporting all dumb man decisions that way we all can get together and have dumb man meetings and have special guests like dumbest man of the month, I figure we could figure out how they know, Unlock the secret they hold over us LOL


 I have a walk in closet with a very large amount of shirts. I go out and buy a new one. come home and place it in the middle of the collection. Half an hour later my wife comes out holding the shirt asking why I had to buy a new one. There is no chance to sneak a new bow in so I rely on the old axiom, "It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission".


----------



## Oregon HG

WARNING: This is a link to something OFF Subject so if it offends you to look at something not K&K Related please don't watch!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_P1PPy7FTo

Go Ducks


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> Assuming shooting 70# and 15 gr on your string you should be right at 300fps with 110 ft lbs


That's exactly what I figured. I might have to go to 210gr head and slow it down even more.


----------



## utaharcher

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am doing this so you all have something to see and to talk about.
> 
> The cams will have a little more corner round in the cut outs, have black heat shrink over the O-ring, and shoot fast as Heck.
> 
> The string colors for the camo options, they actually blend in well with all the camo choices, I can't build the bow with them cause we shipped all the camo option limbs off to the website designers!!!!
> 
> I'll post the speeds in a minute.
> 
> The large flat area will have K & K laser engraved, the draw stop numbers and lines will be laser engraved as well.
> 
> I am putting laser engraved lines on the cams that the limb fits between, this way all you have to do is look at the cam, if the lines are on each side of the limb your cams are in the correct spot!!!


May have missed it somewhere, but are those string colors natural, Kiwi and Brown?


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Once I post the speeds for the heavier arrow weights you can see how these bows LOVE heavy arrows.


Me likey what you say!!!!!!!!!!

My Vengeance ought to love my FMJ's then.


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> WARNING: This is a link to something OFF Subject so if it offends you to look at something not K&K Related please don't watch!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_P1PPy7FTo
> 
> Go Ducks


I here by officially bow my head in shame. I am a beaver alumni and HARDCORE beaver believer. BUT....for the first time in my life I am actually rooting for the Ducks. They deserve to be undefeated and beat the crap out of Auburn. I am shamed and will never be able to show my face in public again.


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin or Kate, can you please update me on the ordering process? I would like to send you some money

:set1_draught2:


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> 32.5"? Do you know something I don't?:dontknow:
> 
> Can we get an extra 1/2" out of a 32" draw Vindicator?
> 
> *I am sure being a master designer, Kevin could get us another 1/2" if we needed it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm guessing right about 300fps based off of what my Old Glory gets at 316 IBO.


Yep, that's what I am guessing too. I am getting 306 with a 490 grain arrow out of my NBA Cyborg now and the Vindicator is faster.


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> That's exactly what I figured. I might have to go to 210gr head and slow it down even more.


At least we know that if there are any small trees in the way, we can soot through them now.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Longbow42 said:


> I am sure being a master designer, Kevin could get us another 1/2" if we needed it.


I'm going to wait and see how the bow does at 32", then decide if I need that extra 1/2" or not. I'm a little concerned seeing as I've been unknowingly shooting my Old Glory at 32 3/4" for the past two years.



> At least we know that if there are any small trees in the way, we can soot through them now.


Well, if nothing else, this kind of setup does open up a few more shot angles for us.


----------



## houndhamrick

I could use and extra 1/2 " draw myself, but I think 32" will be just fine. Iv been use to shooting with a serious bent elbow. Now I can shoot with normal form, lol...


----------



## houndhamrick

Ill be shooting a 420G arrow 32/70#...im sure this going to be smoking fast with serious KE. After Kevin post The speeds w/ different weight arrows, I might have to change my order to 65# with smooth mods, if its like shooting a kids bow w/ over 100# KE im all over it, gota love it...We got till sunday night to change order right??


----------



## nhns4

Does anyone know all the camo pattern choices? Just waiting for my email back from K&K and it'll be ordered. Looking forward to a change.


----------



## Just 1 More

nhns4 said:


> Does anyone know all the camo pattern choices? Just waiting for my email back from K&K and it'll be ordered. Looking forward to a change.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1354937


----------



## nhns4

Thanks.


----------



## DOAGuide

houndhamrick said:


> Ill be shooting a 420G arrow 32/70#...im sure this going to be smoking fast with serious KE. After Kevin post The speeds w/ different weight arrows, I might have to change my order to 65# with smooth mods, if its like shooting a kids bow w/ over 100# KE im all over it, gota love it...We got till sunday night to change order right??


341 with with 108 ft lbs


----------



## hypochiro

If these bows draw like a kids bow with smooth mods and are getting that kinda speed these bows should make one heck of a hunting bow! Wow it is gonna be a long next month or so!


----------



## cordini

KateStrother1 said:


> If you need to change your order, you have until Sunday night. On Monday your order will be set in STONE!!


So, Kevin said the bows will ship by order date....Does that mean that since I swithched my order, I fall back to a later date? Sure hope not.....My original order was in on Day One or Two.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> So, Kevin said the bows will ship by order date....Does that mean that since I swithched my order, I fall back to a later date? Sure hope not.....My original order was in on Day One or Two.


I doubt you lose you place. I think if someone changed after sunday then they would lose their place.


----------



## cordini

I wouldn't think so either, but I thought I would just throw it out there to see what Kevin or Kate had to say.....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> I doubt you lose you place. I think if someone changed after sunday then they would lose their place.


This is correct, you keep your place as long as the order is NOT changed after Sunday or whatever day Kate said!!! WE build your bow to order so if you change it your parts will go to someone else with that camo choice. 

Since we are building a certain number we don't just order more parts than we need to fill orders and have a few for any mishaps.


----------



## Hoppy

Ah yes! My vindicator at 65# and 430 grain arrow wil be at 300 fps, and with enough KE stop a freight train.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Speeds*

I'm not finished so don't freak out if your DL and arrow weight isn't in here.

Vengeance 66.0#

29" 
336 gr 337 fps
395 gr 315 fps
437 gr 300 fps
463 gr 293 fps

28 1/2"
336 gr 332 fps
395 gr 309 fps
437 gr 294 fps
463 gr 287 fps

28"
336 gr 327 fps
395 gr 305 fps
437 gr 290 fps
463 gr 282 fps

27 1/2"
336 gr 322 fps
395 gr 299 fps
437 gr 284 fps
463 gr 278 fps

27"
336 gr 317 fps
395 gr 294 fps
437 gr 280 fps
463 gr 274 fps

That's all I have tested yet, will do more tomorrow after church. We have to go to a Christmas Party tonight, and I want to watch Auburn/South Caroline till we have to leave!!!


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is correct, you keep your place as long as the order is NOT changed after Sunday or whatever day Kate said!!! WE build your bow to order so if you change it your parts will go to someone else with that camo choice.
> 
> Since we are building a certain number we don't just order more parts than we need to fill orders and have a few for any mishaps.


do you know approximately how many bows are available? I am gonna start looking in late spring for a bow and just wondering if you think there will still be opportunities to still purchase one of your bows at that point.


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> I here by officially bow my head in shame. I am a beaver alumni and HARDCORE beaver believer. BUT....for the first time in my life I am actually rooting for the Ducks. They deserve to be undefeated and beat the crap out of Auburn. I am shamed and will never be able to show my face in public again.


You know thou, if it was the other way where it was the beaver in better standing I would be voting for them to win, I always want the best team to go to the best bowl possible! Its all about supporting the OREGON SCHOOLS!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I have no clue if at that point there will be any available?

Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Oregon HG said:


> You know thou, if it was the other way where it was the beaver in better standing I would be voting for them to win, I always want the best team to go to the best bowl possible! Its all about supporting the almighty SEC SCHOOLS!


 Right Mike???? LOL


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have no clue if at that point there will be any available?
> 
> Sorry I'm no help!



i figured you won't have an exact number on them. i guess i am just wondering if they are going pretty quick and if you would suggest looking into one way before then. 

i guess i could always try and find a used one at that point too.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

JCO.Bowhunter said:


> i figured you won't have an exact number on them. i guess i am just wondering if they are going pretty quick and if you would suggest looking into one way before then.
> 
> i guess i could always try and find a used one at that point too.


Once I post a picture and have a few out on the market the rest will probably go within a few months.


----------



## DOAGuide

JCO.Bowhunter said:


> i figured you won't have an exact number on them. i guess i am just wondering if they are going pretty quick and if you would suggest looking into one way before then.
> 
> i guess i could always try and find a used one at that point too.


I truely think this will be a case of "If you snooze, you lose". I know of 5 people that will order them the day i show it to them. It will be that way everywhere. Might want to get your deposit in now.


----------



## TTNuge

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not finished so don't freak out if your DL and arrow weight isn't in here.
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> 395 gr 315 fps
> 437 gr 300 fps
> 463 gr 293 fps
> 
> 28 1/2"
> 336 gr 332 fps
> 395 gr 309 fps
> 437 gr 294 fps
> 463 gr 287 fps
> 
> 28"
> 336 gr 327 fps
> 395 gr 305 fps
> 437 gr 290 fps
> 463 gr 282 fps
> 
> That's all I have tested yet, will do more tomorrow after church. We have to go to a Christmas Party tonight, and I want to watch Auburn/South Caroline till we have to leave!!!



Very impressive. The ability to stay right around 300fps or higher with a shorter draw and a heavier hunting type arrow is amazing. Can't wait to try em out. 

Do you think at 28 1/2" draw running a CE Maxima 350 which I think would be right around 400 grains decked out, would that be a proper spine and decent shooter? I have 65# limbs on order so plan to be right around the same speeds as what you just posted and somewhere between 28-29" draw.


----------



## boonerbrad

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm not finished so don't freak out if your DL and arrow weight isn't in here.
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> 395 gr 315 fps
> 437 gr 300 fps
> 463 gr 293 fps
> 
> 28 1/2"
> 336 gr 332 fps
> 395 gr 309 fps
> 437 gr 294 fps
> 463 gr 287 fps
> 
> 28"
> 336 gr 327 fps
> 395 gr 305 fps
> 437 gr 290 fps
> 463 gr 282 fps
> 
> 27 1/2"
> 336 gr 322 fps
> 395 gr 299 fps
> 437 gr 284 fps
> 463 gr 278 fps
> 
> 27"
> 336 gr 317 fps
> 395 gr 294 fps
> 437 gr 280 fps
> 463 gr 274 fps
> 
> That's all I have tested yet, will do more tomorrow after church. We have to go to a Christmas Party tonight, and I want to watch Auburn/South Caroline till we have to leave!!!


Are these numbers with speed mods or smooth mods?


----------



## Out West

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Once I post a picture and have a few out on the market the rest will probably go within a few months.


So when can we expect a picture Kevin?


----------



## Jayb22

wow, I'm glad I just sent in my deposit. This is going to be a sweet bow. Never thought I would be excited to get rid of my Sr-71


----------



## Oregon HG

Jayb22 said:


> wow, I'm glad I just sent in my deposit. This is going to be a sweet bow. Never thought I would be excited to get rid of my Sr-71


Good luck on getting rid of it! Unfortunately people are not buying them right now until they feel there is some security with SA as a company.... I have my SR-71 for sale and NO one even tried to haggle me down from $500! Its sad because no matter what they are still great bows!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Oregon HG said:


> Good luck on getting rid of it! Unfortunately people are not buying them right now until they feel there is some security with SA as a company.... I have my SR-71 for sale and NO one even tried to haggle me down from $500! * Its sad because no matter what they are still great bows!*


 You're spot on Mike! eventually I'll be selling my Infinity but hate to even think of it! This bow is my "benchmark" bow. People buying them are getting great deals!


----------



## Oregon HG

Jerry/NJ said:


> You're spot on Mike! eventually I'll be selling my Infinity but hate to even think of it! This bow is my "benchmark" bow. People buying them are getting great deals!


ya I needed to sell mine because of car repairs for my wifes car, thought I would be able to sell it no problem for $500, since it has less that 40 shots on it...but no go!


----------



## Jayb22

Oregon HG said:


> Good luck on getting rid of it! Unfortunately people are not buying them right now until they feel there is some security with SA as a company.... I have my SR-71 for sale and NO one even tried to haggle me down from $500! Its sad because no matter what they are still great bows!


I may have gotten luck, I let my dad shoot it and he loves it. He is most likely buying it off of me. I'll just have to make sure he doesn't shoot my vengeance before he pays me. haha.

You are right though, the SR-71 is a great bow. If your willing to ship to Canada I could check with a buddy of mine who was talking about getting a SR-71 after seeing/shooting mine.


----------



## TTNuge

Hmmm, wonder if the time out is over..... someone is showing as on line. Hope our buddy is back.


----------



## jsmbly

What do you guys think an 80lb Vengeance would get with 30 in draw and 430 grain arrow?


----------



## Jayb22

jsmbly said:


> What do you guys think an 80lb Vengeance would get with 30 in draw and 430 grain arrow?


By estimating with simple math I would say you would be around 335-340. That could be completely wrong, I just guessed by using the numbers above.


----------



## Wappkid

I wont ever get rid of my Infinity.


----------



## jsmbly

Jayb22 said:


> By estimating with simple math I would say you would be around 335-340. That could be completely wrong, I just guessed by using the numbers above.


Yeah thats what I came up with too.I forgot about the calculator I had lol


----------



## DOAGuide

jsmbly said:


> What do you guys think an 80lb Vengeance would get with 30 in draw and 430 grain arrow?


I got 338.5 and KE 109


----------



## BradMc26

I know you said the Vengeance would go down to 26". Is the cam you pictured, the one that will do that or are you making a short DL cam as well?


----------



## Oregon HG

jsmbly said:


> What do you guys think an 80lb Vengeance would get with 30 in draw and 430 grain arrow?


30 grains over IBO weight, I would say your safely in the 335-340 fps range!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> Good luck on getting rid of it! Unfortunately people are not buying them right now until they feel there is some security with SA as a company.... I have my SR-71 for sale and NO one even tried to haggle me down from $500! Its sad because no matter what they are still great bows!


I have had no hits on my SR which is custom dipped in Mothwing Canyon Mimicry, American Storm cams/pockets and include Limb Driver and not one, but two sets of custom strings... Uhggggggg


----------



## link06

Ok it's been over a month since I ordered but it feels like 6 months! I haven't been this excited about a bow since my 06 Allegiance! Come on January!!!


----------



## Artemiz

I JUST got a new 'Crackerized' Vanquish and I'm already on the verge of ordering a Vengeance! I just need to see pics!


----------



## antler365

link06 said:


> Ok it's been over a month since I ordered but it feels like 6 months! I haven't been this excited about a bow since my 06 Allegiance! Come on January!!!


This wait will be NOTHING compared to the last one a lot of us had to endure..


----------



## Jayb22

It will look just like the vanquish but be faster and nicer. Haha.


----------



## Artemiz

Jayb22 said:


> It will look just like the vanquish but be faster and nicer. Haha.


I know, right! It's ok, I've learned that you should always have a back-up bow in case something fails on your primary one.


----------



## antler365

Kevin, Just wondering about the shade of the side plates... Nice dark color? Something lighter?


----------



## shockman

A Vindicator would make for an ample back up to a Vindicator... or vise versa.


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin cab you comment on how the vengeances smooth draw would compare to the allegiance?


----------



## slim9300

shockman said:


> a vindicator would make for an ample back up to a vindicator... Or vise versa.


lol


----------



## andy7yo

Those speeds look awesome and if it is as smooth as my Infinity or EVO we will have a winner for sure.


----------



## Oregon HG

Jayb22 said:


> Kevin cab you comment on how the vengeances smooth draw would compare to the allegiance?


As a previous Alli owner myself and currently a SR-71 and a Infinity owner, there is no comparison! The Vengeance is supposed to be smoother and faster than the IF which was way faster and smoother than the Alli!


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Good morning everyone. More positive energy for our buddy Karbon! FREE KARBON!





SAVILO said:


> You know what's funny is I had my post "edited" with my K support. I assume yours will be too, fyi.
> 
> Kevin any dealers in my neck of the woods?





SemperF said:


> Good morning all, yes free Karbon. Kevin Kate keep doing what your doing the pics are definitley the stuff dreams are made of and the specs well they speak volumns to this being what everyone could want.



Sorry all, but Steve is still "Banned". He was on when they banned him so it looks like he is back..... but alas, he is not. Keep the good vibes up for the K-man!!!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> As a previous Alli owner myself and currently a SR-71 and a Infinity owner, there is no comparison! The Vengeance is supposed to be smoother and faster than the IF which was way faster and smoother than the Alli!


OK all - not tryin' to bash or be negative at all, BUT, I want both of my K&Ks to be faster than my SR... NOT an Infinity - because my SR is smoother and quieter than all three of the Infinity's I had. SO, I want speed from my Vengeance!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> OK all - not tryin' to bash or be negative at all, BUT, I want both of my K&Ks to be faster than my SR... NOT an Infinity - because my SR is smoother and quieter than all three of the Infinity's I had. SO, I want speed from my Vengeance!!!


My IF is smoother than my SR but it is probably the cam since the IF is at 29" and the SR is a 29.5! But both are faster than a Alliegence and smoother so if kevin says a K&K is faster and smoother than a SA it has to be night and day to a AllI!


----------



## Jayb22

My sr doesn't draw smoother than a ally but it does shoot smoother.


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> My IF is smoother than my SR but it is probably the cam since the IF is at 29" and the SR is a 29.5! But both are faster than a Alliegence and smoother so if kevin says a K&K is faster and smoother than a SA it has to be night and day to a AllI!


Alli was actually my first bow back in 2005 - Yes, I was a gun hunter for 10 years before that, I confess...


----------



## YeOleFart

Some help please. If I remember correctly from a 1000 posts back that the black will NOT be like the SA bows - am I correct? 
I really like the black finish on my SR, but if the VEN. will be different, might have to change to camo before it's TOO Late!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Alli was actually my first bow back in 2005 - Yes, I was a gun hunter for 10 years before that, I confess...


I too was a long time rifle hunter... one season my dads jeep got broken into and our rifles were stolen! the next month I got hired on at Bowtech in 2001 been bowhunting since! Shot Bowtechs until last year and the SR and IF were my first new company bows!!


----------



## DOAGuide

My SR71 is smoother drawing than my Infinity. But I still like the Infinity a little more. But neither is leaving anytime soon. Now bring on the new bows. LOL!


----------



## Oregon HG

YeOleFart said:


> Some help please. If I remember correctly from a 1000 posts back that the black will NOT be like the SA bows - am I correct?
> I really like the black finish on my SR, but if the VEN. will be different, might have to change to camo before it's TOO Late!


From what I am hearing it will be the same...


----------



## YeOleFart

Oregon HG said:


> From what I am hearing it will be the same...


Thanks, I thought it was going to be some what duller finish? hard to find that post.


----------



## YeOleFart

Oregon HG said:


> From what I am hearing it will be the same...


OH yea -- congrats to your DUCKS, fun game to watch - GO BADGERS


----------



## Oregon HG

YeOleFart said:


> OH yea -- congrats to your DUCKS, fun game to watch - GO BADGERS


Ya good game now lets hope the BCS doesn't screw them over like they did back in the joey harrington days when they were #2 and did not get to play for the nat title!


----------



## cordini

Looking forward to the Vindicator #'s as well.....Thought I would try the longer A to A bow this time.....And then see what next year brings!!

My Bison beat Montana State today....On the round 3 of the FCS playoffs!


----------



## YeOleFart

I would love to see WI. in the Rose bowl but really Mi. State should go they beat the badgers. The Ducks will play Auburn but it will be a tough game for them, lived in Medford for ten years liked the Ducks & Beavers both. Like the Ducks better when their uni's looked like the Packers - lol


----------



## cordini

Well, I have to agree with your assessment of their uniforms....But whatever works!

I guess I missed what happened to Karbon.....Banned, huh? Never would have figured that happening.....I've gotten to know him over the past year and he has always been great to deal with & just BS with....Karma to you buddy!!

I'm glad Kevin posted a pic of the cams....I can wait for the rest of the pics to come....I like perfection as well!!


----------



## Scottie/PA

2xR said:


> Sorry all, but Steve is still "Banned". He was on when they banned him so it looks like he is back..... but alas, he is not. Keep the good vibes up for the K-man!!!


I think Karbon may have been set FREE!!!.


----------



## Big Country

Scottie/PA said:


> I think Karbon may have been set FREE!!!.


Pics of the cams, AND Karbon.........the world is back where it belongs. :smile:


----------



## Scottie/PA

Big Country said:


> Pics of the cams, AND Karbon.........the world is back where it belongs. :smile:


Thanks Buddy!!!!


----------



## andy7yo

Big Country said:


> Pics of the cams, AND Karbon.........the world is back where it belongs. :smile:


WOOHOO all is well again!!!!!!!


----------



## sightpin

Well, we were in the car today (my wife and 2 of our 7 children) and I brought up the subject of a new bow. My wife reminded me that I need teeth,(my bridge fell out a while back). I said, "I can always get teeth". My wife said, "You don't need a new bow". (last purchase 2002). I said, "I know I don't need one, but I "want" one. Then I said the stupid thing, "What do you mean "we" bought such and such you only used the funds allocated". Well she said, "Lets see how much does a full time chef get paid, and a full time housekeeper, babysitter, etc., etc, etc,. I then thought of a different subject to talk about. She's right, but I still want a new bow.


----------



## nontypical225

sightpin said:


> Well, we were in the car today (my wife and 2 of our 7 children) and I brought up the subject of a new bow. My wife reminded me that I need teeth,(my bridge fell out a while back). I said, "I can always get teeth". My wife said, "You don't need a new bow". (last purchase 2002). I said, "I know I don't need one, but I "want" one. Then I said the stupid thing, "What do you mean "we" bought such and such you only used the funds allocated". Well she said, "Lets see how much does a full time chef get paid, and a full time housekeeper, babysitter, etc., etc, etc,. I then thought of a different subject to talk about. She's right, but I still want a new bow.


 Sorry to hear it buddy, I am lucky I guess my wife gave up telling me not to buy bows, I buy a new one every year. But this year I bought 7 well 8 since my swat just showed up. Of the 8 I still have 3. You can come over and shoot some of mine.


----------



## Dameon

You can always do like I did, and order it anyway and deal with the consequences later. Luckily, my wife has come around and is now on the K&K bandwagon. Unfortunately, she doesn't understand that I don't just need a new bow, but a sight, rest, arrows, and release as well. I'll give her some time before I splurge on the quiver. So far, I have got the arrows and a nice Stan SX2 off of the classifieds. Scottie (not to be confused with Scottie/PA...I already made that mistake) is going to help me out with the lefty HHA 5510 and QAD HD. I just have to wait till after the bills get paid.


----------



## Dameon

Is Karbon really back or are you guys pulling my leg?


----------



## realmfg

Dameon said:


> You can always do like I did, and order it anyway and deal with the consequences later. Luckily, my wife has come around and is now on the K&K bandwagon. Unfortunately, she doesn't understand that I don't just need a new bow, but a sight, rest, arrows, and release as well. I'll give her some time before I splurge on the quiver. So far, I have got the arrows and a nice Stan SX2 off of the classifieds. Scottie (not to be confused with Scottie/PA...I already made that mistake) is going to help me out with the lefty HHA 5510 and QAD HD. I just have to wait till after the bills get paid.


Yeah this bow is adding up. Camo upgrade, speed mods, tune, new cx maxima hunters, nocks, fpts, grizztricks, more fobs, axcel sight, sight shade, and stan shootoff release. Thank god I have LD and stabs laying around the house. Gotta love it!


----------



## Big Country

Dameon said:


> Is Karbon really back or are you guys pulling my leg?


He is back......


----------



## Mys2kal

Big Country said:


> He is back......


:teeth:Thanks!


----------



## Dameon

Big Country said:


> He is back......


Awesome. I'm glad it was more of a dentention than an expulsion. School is now back in session...


----------



## TTNuge

Looking forward to hear his thoughts on the cams


----------



## TTNuge

Page 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dameon

realmfg said:


> Yeah this bow is adding up. Camo upgrade, speed mods, tune, new cx maxima hunters, nocks, fpts, grizztricks, more fobs, axcel sight, sight shade, and stan shootoff release. Thank god I have LD and stabs laying around the house. Gotta love it!


Consider yourself lucky, all my stuff was with my folks when I was in college. They got stationed overseas and now it is all in storage and it won't come out till they get back. So everything is going to be new or gently used. That's either a good or bad thing depending on you look at it.


----------



## Dameon

TTNuge said:


> Looking forward to hear his thoughts on the cams


Most definitely...


----------



## DOAGuide

Welcome back Karbon! Tell us what you think of the cams and speeds!


----------



## mtelknut

If Steve is back he is pretty quiet,,, but just wanted to post on page 100 as well...LOL. Can't wait to see the whole bow and nothing but the bow.


----------



## realmfg

Dameon said:


> Consider yourself lucky, all my stuff was with my folks when I was in college. They got stationed overseas and now it is all in storage and it won't come out till they get back. So everything is going to be new or gently used. That's either a good or bad thing depending on you look at it.


Its like xmas everyday from ups. Love the classifieds here!


----------



## Dameon

realmfg said:


> Its like xmas everyday from ups. Love the classifieds here!


I know...I was waiting by the door to get my "new" arrows today. I guess I'll have a nice box waiting for me when I get back home on Monday.


----------



## Oregon HG

mtelknut said:


> If Steve is back he is pretty quiet,,, but just wanted to post on page 100 as well...LOL. Can't wait to see the whole bow and nothing but the bow.


Honestly I would be surprised if he even logs back on!


----------



## Just 1 More

Order placed 70# 30" Vengeance Reaper Buck


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> Honestly I would be surprised if he even logs back on!


True, but it could be a while before the K&K forum is up. I am guessing (just guessing!) that it would be at least one more week.


----------



## Dameon

Just 1 More said:


> Order placed 70# 30" Vengeance Reaper Buck


Welcome to the Dark Side of the Force ;-)


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side of the Force ;-)


Thanks... but, my dark side started with Kevin back in late 2006 with a Synergy


----------



## sightpin

nontypical225 said:


> Sorry to hear it buddy, I am lucky I guess my wife gave up telling me not to buy bows, I buy a new one every year. But this year I bought 7 well 8 since my swat just showed up. Of the 8 I still have 3. You can come over and shoot some of mine.


I will take you up on that. Don't feel sorry for me because i don't deserve my wife. she sacrifices every day. She has even used her gift money to buy something for the kids or something we needed. She has been a stay at home mom working way harder than I do most days. I am blessed to have her. When it works out I'll get a bow. Its not as often as "I" think I should have one, but I have much that I can't put a price on.


----------



## Out West

*Karbon*

What is all of this about Karbon being banned?:mg: Did he purchase over his bow quota?:teeth: What did I miss?


----------



## sightpin

Big Country said:


> He is back......


Welcome back Steve. And thank you Big Country.


----------



## SemperF

"I" think I should have one, but I have much that I can't put a price on.[/QUOTE]

True for alot of us......


----------



## SAVILO

Welcome back K man

I have an itch to put some money down but I already bought 2 bows this year! Kevin I like those numbers in a 28" 66lb.


----------



## SemperF

SAVILO said:


> Welcome back K man
> 
> I have an itch to put some money down but I already bought 2 bows this year! Kevin I like those numbers in a 28" 66lb.


Technically you get the bow in 2011 so it would be a new bow new year. LOL Start it off right just do it.


----------



## BMG

SAVILO said:


> Welcome back K man
> 
> I have an itch to put some money down but I already bought 2 bows this year! Kevin I like those numbers in a 28" 66lb.


order a Vengeance with 65# limbs.


----------



## SAVILO

I like the way you guys think!!!!!! I need to off load a Glock first-------> Anyone need a 23??? lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

Out West said:


> What is all of this about Karbon being banned?:mg: ... What did I miss?


I think talking about it can get us banned as well. 










Wellie

PS:Welcome Back! Karbon


----------



## SemperF

SAVILO said:


> I like the way you guys think!!!!!! I need to off load a Glock first-------> Anyone need a 23??? lol


Gun Broker put the glock up get the new bow you neeeeeed it.........


----------



## IrkedCitizen

SAVILO said:


> I like the way you guys think!!!!!! I need to off load a Glock first-------> Anyone need a 23??? lol





SemperF said:


> Gun Broker put the glock up get the new bow you neeeeeed it.........


Armslist.com It's basically Craig's list for firearms and related equipment.


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> Armslist.com It's basically Craig's list for firearms and related equipment.


gunsamerica is very fast to sell as well.


----------



## mt hunter22

i really really want one of these but money is tight i am going to keep begging though till i get it.bought a sr 71 last year and to date it is my favorite bow.come on lottery.also does anyone know how many are left?


----------



## PoppieWellie

mt hunter22 said:


> i really really want one of these but money is tight i am going to keep begging though till i get it.bought a sr 71 last year and to date it is my favorite bow.come on lottery.also does anyone know how many are left?


Loved the SR and Infinity, but we sold ours the week before Kate announced the formation of K&K.

It is pretty easy if you just think about getting a K&K bow as an upgrade through an alternative mean.


----------



## nontypical225

sightpin said:


> I will take you up on that. Don't feel sorry for me because i don't deserve my wife. she sacrifices every day. She has even used her gift money to buy something for the kids or something we needed. She has been a stay at home mom working way harder than I do most days. I am blessed to have her. When it works out I'll get a bow. Its not as often as "I" think I should have one, but I have much that I can't put a price on.


No, no feeling sorry for you, more like a little ribbing. You are blessed I have meet two of your kids now, and spent a little time with your son. He seemed like a great kid so I would assume you and your wife do a great job at parenting. And yes you are blessed I would love to have your little slice of heaven out there.

I can not believe I am awake at 3am, my youngest sons dog is trying to have puppies I have been up since 1am.


----------



## shockman

Page 2 again... tsk tsk


----------



## BradMc26

Any answers to my short DL cam question?


----------



## YeOleFart

BradMc26 said:


> Any answers to my short DL cam question?


what question was that? did not see it.


----------



## shockman

Brad MC wanted to know if there would be a different cam for short draw lengths.

Going out on a limb here, but WTH I've been wrong before.

From the look of the cam pics and the draw force graph... as well as Kevins reports on how smooth the draw really is... probably the same cam for all draw lengths.


----------



## cordini

So, sending the karma out seemed to have worked.....If you're out there lurking, "Welcome Back Karbon!" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU


----------



## 2xR

Kevin Strother1 said:


> ...*The string colors for the camo options*, they actually blend in well with all the camo choices, ...



So what are the string colors for the black bows Kevin?


----------



## nhns4

Hopen to get my invoice today so I can put my deposit down. Sounds like they will arrive around my bday. What a great present to myself.


----------



## cordini

Tiger colors, of course!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## cordini

nhns4 said:


> Hopen to get my invoice today so I can put my deposit down. Sounds like they will arrive around my bday. What a great present to myself.


Congrats and ccasion13: a little early!! What are you ordering?


----------



## norsask darton

mt hunter22 said:


> i really really want one of these but money is tight i am going to keep begging though till i get it.bought a sr 71 last year and to date it is my favorite bow.come on lottery.also does anyone know how many are left?


I'm in the same boat as you currently. Hoping to find out how many left aswell. A Vindicator is trying hard to find it's way here!


----------



## nhns4

cordini said:


> Congrats and ccasion13: a little early!! What are you ordering?


Vengeance!


----------



## Karbon

Colors on the strings/cables look to match the camo perfect Kevin. Very nice.

How about on the all black bows?

Cams look good too. I don't know very much on cam design...well I don't know anything on the subject actually, but I have a feeling they will be great. If they are all you said when compared to my old favorite bow, they will be AMAZING. I cannot wait to shoot them!!!


Well, I'm back. Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## shockman

Welcome back Karbon.
How was vacation???


----------



## YeOleFart

Welcome back Karbon


----------



## Karbon

I like to be on AT. Let's leave it like that.

Thanks for all that posted, pmd, emailed and tried to help.

Means a lot.

Now what's the over all take on the K&K Cams?

I'm excited!


----------



## DOAGuide

Nice to see you again old friend.


----------



## DOAGuide

I am very impressed with the shape of the cams. Looks to be very smooth in transition. And the speeds are very nice. Played with arrow weights and lengths, heads, etc on the calculator and it looks to be unbelievable speeds for a 7 inch brace. Can't wait to FEEL the draw cycle.


----------



## antler365

Karbon said:


> I like to be on AT. Let's leave it like that.
> 
> Thanks for all that posted, pmd, emailed and tried to help.
> 
> Means a lot.
> 
> Now what's the over all take on the K&K Cams?
> 
> I'm excited!


And to you i will tip my coffee mug and say welcome home...................


----------



## Kevin Strother1

BradMc26 said:


> Any answers to my short DL cam question?


Brad,

The cam goes down to 26", I am making a cam to get down to hopefully 23". The SD cam won't be ready for a little while.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> Colors on the strings/cables look to match the camo perfect Kevin. Very nice.
> 
> How about on the all black bows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back. Thanks for all the support guys.


I'm hoping something simple like red/black. 

I didn't even know you were gone till last night. Welcome back dude...

and for all those unloading your SR's, I'm buying


----------



## Karbon

Are you going to have a little blue and red on the risers Kevin?

I think it's going to look sweet. It looks like I can use my red/white/blue UofA strings on the black Veng and have it MATCH for once!


----------



## YeOleFart

I like the timing marks, adjustable draw lrngth, smooth & speed mod's. + speed & if smooth as it looks on paper what more could you ask for --- lol


----------



## boomer22

R0CKETMAN said:


> I'm hoping something simple like red/black.
> 
> I didn't even know you were gone till last night. Welcome back dude...
> 
> and for all those unloading your SR's, I'm buying



Well.... I'm selling


----------



## Rattler

Welcome back K dude. Glad I didn't have to "smash" anyone


----------



## PoppieWellie

*Custom String Coupon*



R0CKETMAN said:


> I'm hoping something simple like red/black.
> 
> I didn't even know you were gone till last night. Welcome back dude...
> 
> and for all those unloading your SR's, I'm buying


BTW, just in case you are not aware of it, Kevin did mention in a few posts that you got a custom string coupon from Prolines Strings when the bow is shipped to you, so you can also order your own favorite color string for the bow.


----------



## nhns4

PoppieWellie said:


> BTW, just in case you are not aware of it, Kevin did mention in a few posts that you got a custom string coupon from Prolines Strings when the bow is shipped to you, so you can also order your own favorite color string for the bow.


Yep I believe the coupon was a new sting from Proline for 45 bucks. And you could also buy a matching stabilizer for your bow from his site.


----------



## SemperF

Welcome back Karbon, if you haven't seen some of Prolines work search it and take a look the string color options seem endless.


----------



## boonerbrad

Kevin are the speeds you posted with speed mods or smooth mods?


----------



## three5x5s

I have not seen the Reaper Buck. Seen reaper Black & Reaper Woods & liked both. With tonight being the deadline to change orders can anyone give me a place to see the Reaper buck. I waited all this year for a 26DL Infinity to come out, Never found one. Then K & K was out. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad I wasent able to get my hands on the Infinty, No way I could afford 2 new bow. 1st time short arms were a good thing.


----------



## Karbon

I'll have to call my buddy John up...but Prolines are GREAT strings.

Say, blue with a streak of white in the strings, then red with a streak of blue in the cables.

Go Cats!


----------



## SemperF

*Reaper buck*

Here ya go


----------



## Jayb22

Isn't this the one being used?


----------



## SemperF

Jayb22 said:


> Isn't this the one being used?


My bad I believe your right Im on Beta207's computer my sons and his pics are not the same.


----------



## Jayb22

Just wanted to make sure. I preffer the one I posted.


----------



## fourbarrel

Jayb22 said:


> Isn't this the one being used?


Yes that is the one offered.


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> Colors on the strings/cables look to match the camo perfect Kevin. Very nice.
> 
> How about on the all black bows?
> 
> Cams look good too. I don't know very much on cam design...well I don't know anything on the subject actually, but I have a feeling they will be great. If they are all you said when compared to my old favorite bow, they will be AMAZING. I cannot wait to shoot them!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back. Thanks for all the support guys.


Hey welcome back Buddy! Glad they realized their errors!


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Brad,
> 
> The cam goes down to 26", I am making a cam to get down to hopefully 23". The SD cam won't be ready for a little while.


just make 3" shorter limbs! lol, short armed people can shoot 4" brace's! It still is at their elbows! LOL


----------



## Karbon

I'm glad to be back and excited to see the K&K thread's new posts!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> I'm glad to be back and excited to see the K&K thread's new posts!


You got a tan while you were gone.  welcome back


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Here ya go


Interesting..... I wonder if they are changing things some???


----------



## Jayb22

Oregon HG said:


> Interesting..... I wonder if they are changing things some???


Mike it's the one I posted. Not the darker one.


----------



## axeforce6

is there a pic of the cam?


----------



## Oregon HG

Jayb22 said:


> Mike it's the one I posted. Not the darker one.


Ya I know which one it is supposed to be! Just wondering where the darker one came from!


----------



## Oregon HG

axeforce6 said:


> is there a pic of the cam?


page 94 the cams are there


----------



## nhns4

axeforce6 said:


> is there a pic of the cam?


Back on page 96. Give or take a few pages. But they are in that area.


----------



## axeforce6

thanks


----------



## PoppieWellie

axeforce6 said:


> is there a pic of the cam?


It is message #3733

Here is the link...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1333662&p=1059439219#post1059439219


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am doing this so you all have something to see and to talk about.
> 
> The cams will have a little more corner round in the cut outs, have black heat shrink over the O-ring, and shoot fast as Heck.
> 
> The string colors for the camo options, they actually blend in well with all the camo choices, I can't build the bow with them cause we shipped all the camo option limbs off to the website designers!!!!
> 
> I'll post the speeds in a minute.
> 
> The large flat area will have K & K laser engraved, the draw stop numbers and lines will be laser engraved as well.
> 
> I am putting laser engraved lines on the cams that the limb fits between, this way all you have to do is look at the cam, if the lines are on each side of the limb your cams are in the correct spot!!!


Is it just me or do these look like 2 totally different cam designs?


----------



## three5x5s

just make 3" shorter limbs! lol, short armed people can shoot 4" brace's! It still is at their elbows! LOL 

Not quite to my elbows,


----------



## peregrine82

Karbon, just got back in the door from a photography road trip. welcome back friend. This site needs your reviews and opinions.


----------



## rocket75

Trying to make decision on camo. Get the God's country early season or wait for reaper buck. Wish I could have a gc for early season and a reaper buck with smooth mods for late season. Both vindicators. I will think about it on stand this evening. Got our first snow last night in NC so deer out to be feeding although its awful windy.


----------



## tmoran

They are hybrids, not binaries. Top and bottom will not look the same. The "string" track shapes are the same.


----------



## Mys2kal

Oregon HG said:


> Ya I know which one it is supposed to be! Just wondering where the darker one came from!


The reason I didn't want the reaper buck was I had only seen the darker pic. Which one is being used? If it is the lighter one, I really like that.


----------



## tiner64

Out West said:


> So when can we expect a picture Kevin?


please no more Kevin pics (sorry dude) :lol3: jk ... but of the FULL BOW... now that is the question ???


----------



## Oregon HG

it is the lighter greyer one!


----------



## Oregon HG

tmoran said:


> They are hybrids, not binaries. Top and bottom will not look the same. The "string" track shapes are the same.


I had never noticed on my SR and IF that they were different till just now! LOL


----------



## tmoran

Oregon HG said:


> I had never noticed on my SR and IF that they were different till just now! LOL


Probably gives you more appreciation for the design eh? I can't imagine making the follower track on the top cam work seamlessly with the payout buss tracks on the bottom. I mean I can kind of follow the logic on binaries but the hybrid stuff, my goodness. If you want level knock travel on a hybrid it has to be done right also.


----------



## Oregon HG

tmoran said:


> Probably gives you more appreciation for the design eh? I can't imagine making the follower track on the top cam work seamlessly with the payout buss tracks on the bottom. I mean I can kind of follow the logic on binaries but the hybrid stuff, my goodness. If you want level knock travel on a hybrid it has to be done right also.


I have always had respect for Kevins work!


----------



## PoppieWellie

back to first page


----------



## three5x5s

The Reaper Buck is cool but I dont think I'll wait for it. The Gods country is very nice & with split limbs there is just not a whole lot of flat places to show off the Reaper. Well not enought to wait til Feb. or March.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

so how many pages do i go back to find pics of the bows?


----------



## Oregon HG

three5x5s said:


> The Reaper Buck is cool but I dont think I'll wait for it. The Gods country is very nice & with split limbs there is just not a whole lot of flat places to show off the Reaper. Well not enought to wait til Feb. or March.


Camo's camo I won't wait for any specific one!


----------



## Oregon HG

Trailhuntin1 said:


> so how many pages do i go back to find pics of the bows?


103


----------



## Oregon HG

Trailhuntin1 said:


> so how many pages do i go back to find pics of the bows?


LOL Jk there are no pics of the bows yet!


----------



## Karbon

I'm just happy we have SOME pics. Only a matter of time now!


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> I'm just happy we have SOME pics. Only a matter of time now!


Its only a matter of days before finished parts start flowing in! Unfortunatly the risers are the only parts on the slow boat! But they are being cut as we speak!!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Thanks Mike! Didnt want to filter through three days and 15 pages of name pickin.


----------



## Karbon

Thanks for the update Mike.

Remember my special Vengeance. Make sure it's the best of the bunch!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

a little Priest while we wait


----------



## op27

When was the Reaper Buck going to be available again. its cold out,so I dont mind waiting, just not long.


----------



## rmadduxjr

Karbon said:


> Thanks for the update Mike.
> 
> Remember my special Vengeance. Make sure it's the best of the bunch!


Glad to see you back Karbon!


----------



## nhns4

op27 said:


> When was the Reaper Buck going to be available again. its cold out,so I dont mind waiting, just not long.


I just got a message from kevin and it sounds like he is not sure. He listed all the available camod and by reaper buck he had if it ever becomes available.


----------



## cordini

Reaper was supposed to become available sometime in January....possibly February. I know that it will be a long wait....I don't think he wants to wait like we did last year for the Predator film to show up.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Man I dont log onto here for a week and what happens...LOL

Karbon gets a vacation and new pics are posted by Kevin! wooohooo..

the cams look great to me..

BTW karbon, because of you I changed my order to G1 Micro...I hope your happy haha LOL!!!

Anyways do we have any word on how much longer for the website and forums Kevin? Kate?


----------



## bowtech dually

If I were to order a Reaper Buck Vindicator with speed mods what would the total cost be. Does anyone here know or would I have to contact Kate. Also has the speeds covering the many arrow weight/draw lengths for the Vindicator been posted yet or just the Vengeance. Karbon good to see your back..

Thanks
BD


----------



## Karbon

Thanks all...
I have 3 camo bows now one order, so I had to change to the ALL BLACK Vengeance. Even though I love G1. Chances are...I'll get a camo one sometime down the road.


----------



## cordini

bowtech dually said:


> If I were to order a Reaper Buck Vindicator with speed mods what would the total cost be. Does anyone here know or would I have to contact Kate. Also has the speeds covering the many arrow weight/draw lengths for the Vindicator been posted yet or just the Vengeance. Karbon good to see your back..
> 
> Thanks
> BD


$789 base price on the Vindicator.....$45 Camo upgrade for Reaper Buck. I think the mods are your choice, but not 100% on that. No speeds on the Vindicator yet, just the Vengeance....Kevin may be doing some testing right now. And yes, it is good to have my buddy back on here.....Remember Karma!!


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> $789 base price on the Vindicator.....$45 Camo upgrade for Reaper Buck. I think the mods are your choice, but not 100% on that. No speeds on the Vindicator yet, just the Vengeance....*Kevin may be doing some testing right now*. And yes, it is good to have my buddy back on here.....Remember Karma!!



Would be nice to hear some Vindicator speeds also!


----------



## cordini

I'm sure we will soon!!


----------



## andy7yo

Has Kevin said which mods will ship on the bows?


----------



## realmfg

andy7yo said:


> Has Kevin said which mods will ship on the bows?


I swear he said smooth... I asked him if I could have it tuned with speed and he said yes he will tune it with smooth first then speeds. I hope we can just get one or the other cause I am using speeds for sure.


----------



## boonerbrad

Is there shipping and tax on the 789.00 price?


----------



## DOAGuide

Boonerbrad said:


> Is there shipping and tax on the 789.00 price?


I would assume yes! That is one hell of a big expense to take on shipping. Tax....I don't know.


----------



## TLB2

Welcome back Karbon........
I can't wait to see the pics of the finished product.


----------



## rocket75

what page were the string pictures on? I know they have green in them that matched the GC early great. wonder how the would match reaper buck? Only few hours left to choose camo


----------



## 2xR

Kevin - still waiting on an answer for string colors on the all black bows sir...? Maybe I should have asked Kate since she is in charge ... LOL J/K


----------



## Oregon HG

rocket75 said:


> what page were the string pictures on? I know they have green in them that matched the GC early great. wonder how the would match reaper buck? Only few hours left to choose camo


94 right next to the pic of the cams!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Kevin - still waiting on an answer for string colors on the all black bows sir...? Maybe I should have asked Kate since she is in charge ... LOL J/K


Kevin is gone most of today, he was talking last night about a christmas church thing or something!


----------



## Longbow42

Oregon HG said:


> Kevin is gone most of today, he was talking last night about a christmas church thing or something!


He must be praying that he gets the bows out in January.


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> Kevin is gone most of today, he was talking last night about a christmas church thing or something!


Gotcha Mike - thanx...



Longbow42 said:


> He must be praying that he gets the bows out in January.


Now that is funny right there - I don't care who you are (except k&K)...


----------



## Oregon HG

Bow will ship in January! But lets all be real here, they are not going to get 4,5,6,7 hundred bows out in January! Kevin building bows and doing the extras, ie tuning them and all IF he can get 100 out a week that will be amazing! So when Jan comes and you were the 600th order just remember what is really going on!!!!!This will not be like the last bow company he was with and the way late bow deliveries, that was a whole different ball game and that was alot way out of their control! For those of us who were in the middle of that, Film getting into the USA like the end of Feb!!! I have all but the Reaper Buck instock.... K&K has all parts in some sort of process, either complete, or getting anodized, laser engraved.....Limbs are supposed to hit my door tomorrow! Risers are not far behind! K&K is way ahead of the game, even thou it might seem otherwise. Good things come to those who have patience!!!!


----------



## Mys2kal

Oregon HG said:


> Bow will ship in January! But lets all be real here, they are not going to get 4,5,6,7 hundred bows out in January! Kevin building bows and doing the extras, ie tuning them and all IF he can get 100 out a week that will be amazing! So when Jan comes and you were the 600th order just remember what is really going on!!!!!This will not be like the last bow company he was with and the way late bow deliveries, that was a whole different ball game and that was alot way out of their control! For those of us who were in the middle of that, Film getting into the USA like the end of Feb!!! I have all but the Reaper Buck instock.... K&K has all parts in some sort of process, either complete, or getting anodized, laser engraved.....Limbs are supposed to hit my door tomorrow! Risers are not far behind! K&K is way ahead of the game, even thou it might seem otherwise. Good things come to those who have patience!!!!


Realistically, do you think the reaper buck will be out in time? I think Kevin said he would give it till Feb. So if its not ready by Feb will we just choose a different camo?


----------



## Jayb22

Mike how much do we need to hive you for sneak peak pics of the parts? Haha


----------



## andy7yo

Oregon HG said:


> Risers are not far behind!!!


So you can put up a picture for us then!!!!!!!!!LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Oregon HG

Jayb22 said:


> Mike how much do we need to hive you for sneak peak pics of the parts? Haha


1 billllioooonnnn dollars!!! LOL! No Heck I am still as much in the guessing game as everyone else, well maybe a little less! I have seen limbs, and I know what the cable rod "secret" is! Hence "secret"!


----------



## Oregon HG

Mys2kal said:


> Realistically, do you think the reaper buck will be out in time? I think Kevin said he would give it till Feb. So if its not ready by Feb will we just choose a different camo?


Realistically, yes I do, because it is just a variation of the Reaper woods! All they have to do is use a different roller for the deer skulls versus the human skulls! Kevin and I have went thru alot of different films to see what to replace Buck with if it doesn't come thru, but there is nothing he liked! So More than likely if Reaper Buck is not here by Feb, then I think it will be dropped and nothing added. But honestly who else gives you this many patterns to choose from! So if he drops buck we still have 6 to pick from! If it is just for the colors of the buck then maybe we go Reaper Woods!


----------



## Jayb22

Can you post a pic of reaper woods as a worst case scenerio potential option?


----------



## SemperF

Just order in black shoot the heck outta everything then send it to Mike and dip it and do the same thing later LOL Mike Im gonna get you some business one way or the other LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

Mike,

My wife mentioned this before, is there any chance you might offer a custom dipping discount for K&K owners which is similar to what Proline offers for after market custom strings ?

Poppie


----------



## Grand River Zip

Haven't heard from Proline in a long time. Must be busy making K&K strings. I'm curious as to the string color for the black bows, and when we get the chance to order our back ups for a reduced price. Sideplates I can't wait to see either.

The cable slide has me thinking, Kevin has said the slide must move back along the cable rod for longer draws, thus why he doesn't use a roller guard of any kind, we know it has to do with teflon. I am assuming it is simple. Forrest Gump simple, but haven't quite gotten it figured out.

The rest of the drama including what to call a fan base isn't worth commenting on.

Cams will look good with some fine tuning and time. Good to see a bit on the limb angle to cam relation..... Look forward to a finished bow picture, but even more towards a change to hunt it in 2011. I have until Jan 9th for whitetail in WI. *Long shot*, but I am optomistic I may get to hunt it. Ya gotta dream big right?


----------



## Mys2kal

Is the string color going to be different for all black bows? If so, I am curious too.


----------



## Oregon HG

Jayb22 said:


> Can you post a pic of reaper woods as a worst case scenerio potential option?


----------



## Oregon HG

PoppieWellie said:


> Mike,
> 
> My wife mentioned this before, is there any chance you might offer a custom dipping discount for K&K owners which is similar to what Proline offers for after market custom strings ?
> 
> Poppie



Haven't thought about it..... Issues I see are I dip for Maitland and TNT...I can see the owners of them pushing for discounts if I offered that...... I will have to think this over!


----------



## op27

Oregon HG said:


> Haven't thought about it..... Issues I see are I dip for Maitland and TNT...I can see the owners of them pushing for discounts if I offered that...... I will have to think this over!


How about just discounts on matching quivers. Or go dip a bunch and sell them on here.


----------



## Dameon

op27 said:


> How about just discounts on matching quivers. Or go dip a bunch and sell them on here.


Don't give him ideas...he'll make a killing off of us and go retire some place warm. With that said, I would be all over a two piece Fuse dipped in Predator Brown.


----------



## SemperF

Mike cant retire, as we have another oh say 70 years to get bows outta Kevin LOL J/K


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Mike cant retire, as we have another oh say 70 years to get bows outta Kevin LOL J/K


True, my two boys are going to need bows some day too. I wonder if Kevin has thought about doing a youth line....


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> True, my two boys are going to need bows some day too. I wonder if Kevin has thought about doing a youth line....



This would give the rascals an advantage on us, might not be a good thing LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

SemperF said:


> This would give the rascals an advantage on us, might not be a good thing LOL


Too late for me to worry about that, my daughters already outshoot me.

bump


----------



## antler365

Good Monday morning!!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Morning.


----------



## cordini

Howdy from balmy Bismarck!!


----------



## peregrine82

realmfg said:


> I swear he said smooth... I asked him if I could have it tuned with speed and he said yes he will tune it with smooth first then speeds. I hope we can just get one or the other cause I am using speeds for sure.


 I am pretty sure he said bows would ship with speed mods. I ordered both just to have options. I am interested in string colours for black bows as well.


----------



## shockman

Good morning from the lake effect snow belt!!


----------



## cordini

Oregon HG said:


> Haven't thought about it..... Issues I see are I dip for Maitland and TNT...I can see the owners of them pushing for discounts if I offered that...... I will have to think this over!


Well, Mike needs to make a living as well.....If I want a change, I'll just pay him for the work. I like discounts just like everybody else, but I will also pay for quality.....I trust Mike & his work is top notch!!


----------



## cordini

peregrine82 said:


> I am pretty sure he said bows would ship with speed mods. I ordered both just to have options. I am interested in string colours for black bows as well.


I had ordered both sets of mods, but when Kevin started discussing how smooth the speed mods were, I knew I didn't need both sets. When I had my Ally, it came with smooth mods....I switched to speed mods & didn't really notice much of a difference, so I am sure all the refinements he has engineered into these new mods will make the speed mods feel like butter pulling back.


----------



## nhns4

cordini said:


> Well, Mike needs to make a living as well.....If I want a change, I'll just pay him for the work. I like discounts just like everybody else, but I will also pay for quality.....I trust Mike & his work is top notch!!


Worst case scenario we pick a camo pattern and pay full price for it but then it'd be a one of a kind or close to it. That'd be alright. But there are still plenty of other options available.


----------



## locusthill1831

Guys,
I've been following all 103 pages of the thread thus far, and today I am ordering.
Here is my dilemma:

I have a SR-71 (hunting) and an Inspire (target), though I am fairly new to spots.
I love the way the Inspire feels on the draw moreso than the SR-71, but I don't know whether that
is due to the decreased weight (60 versus 70), or the difference in ATA.

If I am looking for another hunting setup, and don't mind the longer ATA, should I go with the Vengence or Vindicator. I would get either in 28 inch, 65#. I just want to replicate the smoothness of draw that the Inspire offers me that I don't feel in the SR-71.

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## cordini

I have an SR....I ordered the Vindicator. I only hunt.....I just wanted to try the longer axel to axel....Both are/will be 27.5" @ 70#.


----------



## Karbon

Oregon HG said:


> Realistically, yes I do, because it is just a variation of the Reaper woods! All they have to do is use a different roller for the deer skulls versus the human skulls! Kevin and I have went thru alot of different films to see what to replace Buck with if it doesn't come thru, but there is nothing he liked! So More than likely if Reaper Buck is not here by Feb, then I think it will be dropped and nothing added. But honestly who else gives you this many patterns to choose from! So if he drops buck we still have 6 to pick from! If it is just for the colors of the buck then maybe we go Reaper Woods!


Exactly. Lots of custom choices already. No bow mfg or design shop like Mike's can ever have EVERYTHING for EVERYONE.


----------



## Karbon

locusthill1831 said:


> Guys,
> I've been following all 103 pages of the thread thus far, and today I am ordering.
> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have a SR-71 (hunting) and an Inspire (target), though I am fairly new to spots.
> I love the way the Inspire feels on the draw moreso than the SR-71, but I don't know whether that
> is due to the decreased weight (60 versus 70), or the difference in ATA.
> 
> If I am looking for another hunting setup, and don't mind the longer ATA, should I go with the Vengence or Vindicator. I would get either in 28 inch, 65#. I just want to replicate the smoothness of draw that the Inspire offers me that I don't feel in the SR-71.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated.



Have you turned the SR 71 down to 60#? I think the SR might be the smoothest and most vibe/shock free of the SA lot.

I plan on the Vengeance for my hunting needs. Kevin said it's smoother than the Infinity, with more speed and still 7 inch brace. Not much could be better in my opinion.


----------



## Karbon

Oregon HG said:


> Haven't thought about it..... Issues I see are I dip for Maitland and TNT...I can see the owners of them pushing for discounts if I offered that...... I will have to think this over!


Yeah, but the K&K guys/fans are better right Mike? LOL


----------



## peregrine82

locusthill1831 said:


> Guys,
> I've been following all 103 pages of the thread thus far, and today I am ordering.
> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have a SR-71 (hunting) and an Inspire (target), though I am fairly new to spots.
> I love the way the Inspire feels on the draw moreso than the SR-71, but I don't know whether that
> is due to the decreased weight (60 versus 70), or the difference in ATA.
> 
> If I am looking for another hunting setup, and don't mind the longer ATA, should I go with the Vengence or Vindicator. I would get either in 28 inch, 65#. I just want to replicate the smoothness of draw that the Inspire offers me that I don't feel in the SR-71.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated.


 I have an SR-71 at 61#, 28 inchDL. Also an Inspire 55-65# at 61.5# 28DL. The Inspire draws much easier than the SR and I am sure it is because of the short draw cams. I said easier, not smoother because although the SR is stiffer is very smooth and linear. I am in the process of replacing the SD cams for MD cams and will be very interested to see how the draw cycle changes.


----------



## Karbon

interesting...I never got to draw the short or long draw cams.


----------



## locusthill1831

I agree with you Peregrine -- the SR-71 does draw smoothly, but is very stiff. So you think the difference I felt between the Inspire and SR-71 is more likely related to the draw weight than the ATA or cams.
Karbon, what sold you on the Vengence over the Vindicator?


----------



## Karbon

I like the speed of the Veng since I'm a short draw. I do 99.999% hunting so I did not need the extra ATA.


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> I like the speed of the Veng since I'm a short draw. I do 99.999% hunting so I did not need the extra ATA.


Short arm mafia here we come lol.


----------



## Karbon

nhns4 said:


> Short arm mafia here we come lol.


Yup and there is nothing I can do about it. No monkey arms here. My knuckles are drag mark free.


----------



## locusthill1831

Isn't there only 2fps difference in the speed between the two.
Maybe I can get Kevin to chime in: Do they Vengence and Vindicator "feel" the same, or is there some difference?


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> Yup and there is nothing I can do about it. No monkey arms here. My knuckles are drag mark free.


Yep. Just a few forearm slap marks from trying to squeeze off another inch on the draw. Could be the 6 in brace height. But everyonce in a while it gets me good lol. I'll probably go with a half inch shorter on the vengeance than what I have on my monster.


----------



## Karbon

nhns4 said:


> Yep. Just a few forearm slap marks from trying to squeeze off another inch on the draw. Could be the 6 in brace height. But everyonce in a while it gets me good lol. I'll probably go with a half inch shorter on the vengeance than what I have on my monster.


When I tried stretching out to 28+...I lost a lot of "room" and my shoulders were too perpendicular to the target, bow arm was getting closer and closer to the string. 
I'll stick with a comfortable 27.5. LOL.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Well, Mike needs to make a living as well.....If I want a change, I'll just pay him for the work. I like discounts just like everybody else, but I will also pay for quality.....I trust Mike & his work is top notch!!


Yeah I think we are pushing the "discounts" to the limits guys. We are already getting one hell of a deal on the dipping with the options available. Mike needs to make money, not friends! He does top notch work and I would gladly pay him retail for his work.


----------



## dtprice

How tall are you guys with these short draw lengths? Probably sucks not shooting as fast, but look at it this way, you'll be hunting longer than us long armed guys most likely. Seems like the smaller guys have less shoulder/elbow/back problems and live longer. I might be able to enjoy a 30-31in draw, but I'm guessing I'll end up hanging up my bow before the short draw guys do later in life. 



Karbon said:


> When I tried stretching out to 28+...I lost a lot of "room" and my shoulders were too perpendicular to the target, bow arm was getting closer and closer to the string.
> I'll stick with a comfortable 27.5. LOL.


----------



## DOAGuide

I am 6' 1" and 205 lbs. I could stretch to 29.5-30, but like to keep a little "bend" in my bow arm. I am not a knuckle dragger (close) but ordered the Vindicator for a tad more stability. I have always preferred a little longer ATA.


----------



## Karbon

30 inch draw?

you're draggin. LOL.


----------



## Karbon

dtprice said:


> How tall are you guys with these short draw lengths? Probably sucks not shooting as fast, but look at it this way, you'll be hunting longer than us long armed guys most likely. Seems like the smaller guys have less shoulder/elbow/back problems and live longer. I might be able to enjoy a 30-31in draw, but I'm guessing I'll end up hanging up my bow before the short draw guys do later in life.


5-9ish...:embara:


----------



## masterchef

guess I am going to live forever at 5-6


----------



## nhns4

5-7 with my boots on lol. Have my monster at 27" which is long. But it doesn't bother me hunting. Hooting at targets however I end up with a bruised forearm because I refuse to wear a slap guard. So once I get my invoice this bow will be a little shorter.


----------



## sightpin

6.0


----------



## DOAGuide

Yeah....wrong place to post. TTnuge has it covered though. LOL!


----------



## DOAGuide

2" difference in draw length. Wish I had adjustable arms.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> 30 inch draw?
> 
> you're draggin. LOL.


Yeah but i shoot 29". So am I in the "normal range" or am I still a dragger?


----------



## Just 1 More

How long is it taking you guys to get an e-mail / invoice response? I sent an e-mail to the '[email protected]' yesterday and am just curious ... or anxious might be more like it :icon_1_lol:


----------



## antler365

6'2" 188..... Was 230 in April!!! OMG...... 29' DL


----------



## DOAGuide

Just 1 More said:


> How long is it taking you guys to get an e-mail / invoice response? I sent an e-mail to the '[email protected]' yesterday and am just curious ... or anxious might be more like it :icon_1_lol:


It takes a day or two. They will get it to you. Don't forget to check your paypal account also.


----------



## Karbon

TTNuge said:


> Go ahead and send the money Western Union and include an extra $500 for my shipper, then in the package I will return the additional $500 along with my bow. I'm over seas right now but my broker will handle everything and send it from my storage warehouse. awaiting money asap. God Bless.
> 
> 
> (Bah failed, spelling was too good)


I was typing something along those lines too...LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

antler365 said:


> 6'2" 188..... Was 230 in April!!! OMG...... 29' DL


DANG, thats awesome. I was 225 in July and finally got sick of being a lazy turd. Down to 205 and dropped 2 pant sizes. Shooting for a solid 200. Cardio, diet and lifting. Never felt better.


----------



## Dameon

5'11" and 145 lbs and 28" DL. I may try and squeeze an extra half inch due to the larger brace height. The marks on my bow arm will make the final decision for me.


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah but i shoot 29". So am I in the "normal range" or am I still a dragger?


Ok, you get the "normal" pass.


----------



## houndhamrick

Im 6'7" 270# W/32.5" Draw.... Guess im a knuckle Dragger


----------



## antler365

DOAGuide said:


> DANG, thats awesome. I was 225 in July and finally got sick of being a lazy turd. Down to 205 and dropped 2 pant sizes. Shooting for a solid 200. Cardio, diet and lifting. Never felt better.


Fantastic!! I did the same.. Started the 300 workout the 2nd week in April and went from a loose 38 waist to a 32 waist now! Laying off the bad carbs and eating more fresh food made a huge difference.. I am 46.. Not a spring chicken so it took a little more effort.


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> Im 6'7" 270# W/32.5" Draw.... Guess im a knuckle Dragger


OMG...I'd hate to meet you in a dark alley. Seriously, the trick is to blend in with the tree, not be the tree ;-)


----------



## antler365

houndhamrick said:


> Im 6'7" 270# W/32.5" Draw.... Guess im a knuckle Dragger


That is PAST knuckle dragger!!!! That's early Hominid...... LOL J/K


----------



## Dameon

antler365 said:


> Fantastic!! I did the same.. Started the 300 workout the 2nd week in April and went from a loose 38 waist to a 32 waist now! Laying off the bad carbs and eating more fresh food made a huge difference.. I am 46.. Not a spring chicken so it took a little more effort.


I have the opposite problem, I am weightlifting and eating like a horse in order to put on as much as I can. Fat, muscle...it's all good to me. As long as its a good mixture of both.


----------



## antler365

Dameon said:


> I have the opposite problem, I am weightlifting and eating like a horse in order to put on as much as I can. Fat, muscle...it's all good to me. As long as its a good mixture of both.


That has to be a tough diet to juggle because of all your intake!!!


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Yup and there is nothing I can do about it. No monkey arms here. My knuckles are drag mark free.


But are your palms hairy - LOL.


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> OMG...I'd hate to meet you in a dark alley. Seriously, the trick is to blend in with the tree, not be the tree ;-)


Nice...lol, I still try to be part of the tree, just have to pick a bigger tree...lol, true too


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah but i shoot 29". So am I in the "normal range" or am I still a dragger?



You R good and NORMAL Dave...


----------



## Dameon

antler365 said:


> That has to be a tough diet to juggle because of all your intake!!!


I am one of those rare individuals that can eat all day, plant my butt on the couch, and still never gain weight. Sounds good and all at first, until you look at me with my shirt off. I look like I'm anorexic. Weightlifting and high carbs and protein are the only ways I have found to put on weight and maintain it. My grocery bills are astronomical.


----------



## houndhamrick

antler365 said:


> That is PAST knuckle dragger!!!! That's early Hominid...... LOL J/K


Thanks....lol


----------



## nontypical225

Karbon said:


> 30 inch draw?
> 
> you're draggin. LOL.


i resemble that remark

6' 4" 260 with a 30" draw

yes i need to loose about 60 pounds, but still better then i was in 2007 i was 300 pounds i lost 70 and was at 230, now i am back up to 260 i need to get back at it and loose the weight.


----------



## nhns4

I'm just a pants dragger. Hard to find them short enough lol


----------



## DOAGuide

antler365 said:


> Fantastic!! I did the same.. Started the 300 workout the 2nd week in April and went from a loose 38 waist to a 32 waist now! Laying off the bad carbs and eating more fresh food made a huge difference.. I am 46.. Not a spring chicken so it took a little more effort.



Yeah I am 43 years young and was sick of looking like I was 60. Do we buy sports cars next??? Mid-life crisis. LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Can someone do a refresh on the camo's available and the specs on the bows so people dont have to wade thru pages to find the stuff? I forgot what camo's are available myself. lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> 5'11" and 145 lbs and 28" DL. I may try and squeeze an extra half inch due to the larger brace height. The marks on my bow arm will make the final decision for me.


That would be the worse mistake you could make, DO NOT try and "stretch" your DL out, your form will suffer and you will be VERY inconsistent with your shooting, then you'll blame me or the bow!!!! LOL

The 5 fps isn't worth it, shoot a comfortable, slight bend in the arm DL. You'll be a 100% better archer if you do!!!


----------



## nhns4

Just 1 More said:


> How long is it taking you guys to get an e-mail / invoice response? I sent an e-mail to the '[email protected]' yesterday and am just curious ... or anxious might be more like it :icon_1_lol:


They had an Xmas party this weekend and then Kevin said I'd probably get the reply today but that his wife hasn't had a chance cause she was feeling under the weather. But like you I am anxious as well.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin has been a positive influence in my health care. He is roughly my age and a stud! Figured if he could do it I could at least try. I now have the entire family working out and lifting. Its pretty awesome.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That would be the worse mistake you could make, DO NOT try and "stretch" your DL out, your form will suffer and you will be VERY inconsistent with your shooting, then you'll blame me or the bow!!!! LOL
> 
> The 5 fps isn't worth it, shoot a comfortable, slight bend in the arm DL. You'll be a 100% better archer if you do!!!


I actually shortened mine a half inch , my draw length ya thugs , hahaha It helped my shooting alot! Especially the SR-71


----------



## USNarcher

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That would be the worse mistake you could make, DO NOT try and "stretch" your DL out, your form will suffer and you will be VERY inconsistent with your shooting, then you'll blame me or the bow!!!! LOL
> 
> The 5 fps isn't worth it, shoot a comfortable, slight bend in the arm DL. You'll be a 100% better archer if you do!!!


Exactly what he said. TOO many archers fall into that DL mistake. It's like you aren't manly enough if your DL is only 27". I bet that 75% of bowhunters have the wrong DL for them. Shoot comfortable that is the key, don't try and cheat it.


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That would be the worse mistake you could make, DO NOT try and "stretch" your DL out, your form will suffer and you will be VERY inconsistent with your shooting, then you'll blame me or the bow!!!! LOL
> 
> The 5 fps isn't worth it, shoot a comfortable, slight bend in the arm DL. You'll be a 100% better archer if you do!!!


I guess I'll stick to the weightlifting then and boost my draw weight. I guess there is no easy way out. Back to the gym for me.


----------



## Just 1 More

nhns4 said:


> They had an Xmas party this weekend and then Kevin said I'd probably get the reply today but that his wife hasn't had a chance cause she was feeling under the weather. But like you I am anxious as well.


Thanks.. i think we're all anxious


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin has been a positive influence in my health care. He is roughly my age and a stud! ... Thanks Kevin



Congrats!!! Jut keep in mind he is a small stud...


----------



## Dameon

Hey Kevin, let us know when that video of your workouts is up. I'd be really interested in seeing it. My main goal is to outshoot my Dad, unfortunately, he has 40 years of experience, 120 lbs and 2 inches of height on me.


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Congrats!!! Jut keep in mind he is a small stud...


Yeah but his arms are the size of my chest. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

Anybody want to work out just start a landscape company and play with big rocks and move them around 6 times because the customer thinks they look better over here and here and here, then back to where you started. That job sucked but we got a workout. LOL I couldn't shoot for three days do to arm stretch LOL


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> I guess I'll stick to the weightlifting then and boost my draw weight. I guess there is no easy way out. Back to the gym for me.


Rowing Exercise, works well. My son boosted his draw weight by doing them, he struggled with 50# when he was 12yo. By the time he was 15 he was shooting 70#. I still do Rowing exercise, keeps me loose


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Karbon said:


> I like the speed of the Veng since I'm a short draw. I do 99.999% hunting so I did not need the extra ATA.


You're not SD, you just think you are lol


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> Rowing Exercise, works well. My son boosted his draw weight by doing them, he struggled with 50# when he was 12yo. By the time he was 15 he was shooting 70#. I still do Rowing exercise, keeps me loose


Yeah, Mike (Oregon HG) told me the same thing. I just gotta find the time to make it out to the gym. I do most of my working out at home due to the kids and wife. I think I can probably find a rowing machine on craigslist cheap though. People always buy stuff, use it once, and then give up. Workout equipment has probably got the lowest resale value ever.


----------



## dtprice

houndhamrick said:


> Im 6'7" 270# W/32.5" Draw.... Guess im a knuckle Dragger


Wow...you should just jump out of the tree and wrestle your deer to the ground. 

I'm 6'2", 240. I'm pretty sure my wingspan should roughly measure my height to be in proportion. Sadly, my wingspan is over 5 inches longer than my height. I think I could shoot a 31.5in draw, but have never tried. I've shot a couple 31in draw bows and they have felt comfortable for me, but I've always shot 30". That way I've got enough bend in my bow arm to accomodate for my clothes once the snow falls.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181

Any signs of a bow yet?


----------



## Trailhuntin1

6' 210-215# avg, been shooting 30"dl bows comfortably for as long as i can remember.


----------



## SemperF

houndhamrick said:


> Rowing Exercise, works well. My son boosted his draw weight by doing them, he struggled with 50# when he was 12yo. By the time he was 15 he was shooting 70#. I still do Rowing exercise, keeps me loose


Oh Yeah, Look in the free section theres always someone giving exercise stuff away around here.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Oh Yeah, Look in the free section theres always someone giving exercise stuff away around here.


That's the plan.

Lunch Menu: Large cheeseburger with everything, large fries, king size baby ruth bar, small bag of cheetos....1000+ calories.
Kevin must be looking at me in disgust.


----------



## andy7yo

5' 7½" shooting a 27½" amo draw length.


----------



## Karbon

Sounds just like my lunch.

Large Coffee (black)...3rd for the am YIKES
1 liter H20
Apple
Oatmeal
Chicken burrito (chicken, onion, peppers, spinach only)
Metrix P bar...(out of the good ones)


----------



## Dameon

Karbon said:


> Sounds just like my lunch.
> 
> Large Coffee (black)...3rd for the am YIKES
> 1 liter H20
> Apple
> Oatmeal
> Chicken burrito (chicken, onion, peppers, spinach only)
> Metrix P bar...(out of the good ones)


I bring a large thermos of coffee with me everyday. Lots of cream and sugar. I don't even keep count of the number of cups I drink anymore.


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> Yeah, but the K&K guys/fans are better right Mike? LOL


While I am closer to the "fans" of K&K as most of you know you can't mix personal feelings and business and stay in business in this tough economy!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> That's the plan.
> 
> Lunch Menu: Large cheeseburger with everything, large fries, king size baby ruth bar, small bag of cheetos....1000+ calories.
> Kevin must be looking at me in disgust.


There is NO nutritional value in that meal!!!!

Empty calories won't help your muscle gains.


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There is NO nutritional value in that meal!!!!
> 
> Empty calories won't help your muscle gains.


Taste is a factor too.....right?


----------



## nontypical225

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There is NO nutritional value in that meal!!!!
> 
> Empty calories won't help your muscle gains.


no but it will help build your waist! i wish my draw was as long as my waist size LOL


----------



## nontypical225

mike i am still planning on coming down today around 4, it is like Christmas i can not wait to see the bear skull in person.


----------



## tjandy

Dameon said:


> Yeah, Mike (Oregon HG) told me the same thing. I just gotta find the time to make it out to the gym. I do most of my working out at home due to the kids and wife. I think I can probably find a rowing machine on craigslist cheap though. People always buy stuff, use it once, and then give up. Workout equipment has probably got the lowest resale value ever.


If you are using weights at home, there are some exercises you can do. Bent over up right rows and military press are a couple good ones.


----------



## DOAGuide

Started the day with coffee, then a big ***** redbull. Have 2 cans of tuna fish (with franks redhot), then grilled chicken breast with veggies for lunch. Another can of tuna around 2. Workout and protein drink after. Dinner will be something with venison. Cheat and have a couple cookies after dinner, then a protein shake before bed.


----------



## Dameon

tjandy said:


> If you are using weights at home, there are some exercises you can do. Bent over up right rows and military press are a couple good ones.


I already do the military press, so I am glad I am doing at least one thing right. I've tried bent over up right rows, but maintaining my balance is not very easy.


----------



## sightpin

sightpin said:


> 6.0


29.5-30


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah but his arms are the size of my chest. LOL!



And my legs... LOL


----------



## tjandy

Dameon said:


> I already do the military press, so I am glad I am doing at least one thing right. I've tried bent over up right rows, but maintaining my balance is not very easy.


Try putting some sort of padding on a wall and rest your head against it until you are able to get used to it.


----------



## Breathn

well Im 6ft 5in tall and pretty broad..I like 30 3/8-30.5in draw..


----------



## Dameon

tjandy said:


> Try putting some sort of padding on a wall and rest your head against it until you are able to get used to it.


Good idea, but I just found a Weider 9635 on craigslist for $150. What do you think, yay or nay?


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> I am 6' 1" and 205 lbs. I could stretch to 29.5-30, but like to keep a little "bend" in my bow arm. I am not a knuckle dragger (close) but ordered the Vindicator for a tad more stability. I have always preferred a little longer ATA.


Ya I'm 6'4" 220 and I used to always shoot 29.5 but after messing a bit with my SR and IF the SR is 29.5 the IF is 29" I will stick with 29' draw, way more comfortable and with todays technology the extra .5" isn't worth the extra comfort in shooting the 29!


----------



## Dameon

Dameon said:


> Good idea, but I just found a Weider 9635 on craigslist for $150. What do you think, yay or nay?


Never mind, I just looked at the specs on that thing and no way in heck will it fit in my garage. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> OMG...I'd hate to meet you in a dark alley. Seriously, the trick is to blend in with the tree, not be the tree ;-)


ahhhh. 6'7 270 take em out at the knees and they fall like a old growth timber! LOL, JK seriously thou, I bet finding a good shooting bow at that DL is hard!


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> I am one of those rare individuals that can eat all day, plant my butt on the couch, and still never gain weight. Sounds good and all at first, until you look at me with my shirt off. I look like I'm anorexic. Weightlifting and high carbs and protein are the only ways I have found to put on weight and maintain it. My grocery bills are astronomical.


LOL I'm the same way I graduated HS in 89 and I have only put on 20 lbs in 21 years I think that is pretty darn good compared to all the other "Popular, Jocks" in HS that were so in shape and now the only shape they are in is Round! LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin has been a positive influence in my health care. He is roughly my age and a stud! Figured if he could do it I could at least try. I now have the entire family working out and lifting. Its pretty awesome.
> 
> Thanks Kevin


I don't think we were genetically altered at birth like "Dark Angel" Kevin there!


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> LOL I'm the same way I graduated HS in 89 and I have only put on 20 lbs in 21 years I think that is pretty darn good compared to all the other "Popular, Jocks" in HS that were so in shape and now the only shape they are in is Round! LOL


Good to know that I am not the only one. I showed my wife a picture of what I looked like in highschool (2001) when I played outside linebacker, her response was why don't I look like that anymore. I had to tell her I was working on it.


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> That's the plan.
> 
> Lunch Menu: Large cheeseburger with everything, large fries, king size baby ruth bar, small bag of cheetos....1000+ calories.
> Kevin must be looking at me in disgust.


Just make sure you get the DIET COKE and it is all a wash!! LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> Sounds just like my lunch.
> 
> Large Coffee (black)...3rd for the am YIKES
> 1 liter H20
> Apple
> Oatmeal
> Chicken burrito (chicken, onion, peppers, spinach only)
> Metrix P bar...(out of the good ones)


JESUS! I would hate to have you as a employee, would never get any work out of you! You would be in the bathroom all day long!


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> Just make sure you get the DIET COKE and it is all a wash!! LOL


LOL...yeah, some part of my lunch has to be healthy.


----------



## DOAGuide

Hey Kevin......Any Vindicator speeds yet?


----------



## Oregon HG

This just in from the Owner of Proveil Camo:

*absolutely YES- Reaper Buck will be available in the beginning of Jan. When I get the exact date I'll be sure to get it to you right away, promise.*


----------



## nhns4

Hurray!


----------



## TTNuge

Oregon HG said:


> This just in from the Owner of Proveil Camo:
> 
> *absolutely YES- Reaper Buck will be available in the beginning of Jan. When I get the exact date I'll be sure to get it to you right away, promise.*


Excellent!! I almost caved and changed my order yesterday but I remained strong. I'm ashamed to admit it but I don't do a lot of shooting during the months of January and February so it made sense to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Just 1 More

Oregon HG said:


> This just in from the Owner of Proveil Camo:
> 
> *absolutely YES- Reaper Buck will be available in the beginning of Jan. When I get the exact date I'll be sure to get it to you right away, promise.*


Best news of the day.. Thanks Mike


----------



## houndhamrick

nontypical225 said:


> mike i am still planning on coming down today around 4, it is like Christmas i can not wait to see the bear skull in person.


Whats the info on the bear skull??


----------



## Just 1 More

WHooo hooo... invoice recieved... payment made.. comfirmation # in hand .. it truley is a good day


----------



## houndhamrick

Oregon HG said:


> This just in from the Owner of Proveil Camo:
> 
> *absolutely YES- Reaper Buck will be available in the beginning of Jan. When I get the exact date I'll be sure to get it to you right away, promise.*


Awesome....Its all coming together now, I know camo is camo, but sometimes you just want what you want. Glad Proveil came with good news.


----------



## mtelknut

Geez,, I've been cutting up elk and now have to go through 2 pages of stuff. Me I'm 6' and 260, would love to loose 40 pounds of fat but not muscle. I had a nice breakfast this morning of elk tenderloin eggs and toast with black coffee. Well back to work guys,,,


----------



## Karbon

Oregon HG said:


> JESUS! I would hate to have you as a employee, would never get any work out of you! You would be in the bathroom all day long!


I'm my own boss so 

WOOO HOOO.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I'm my own boss so
> 
> WOOO HOOO.


Kinda nice isn't it? I am mounting a blacktail deer today. so its easy to hit refresh and see what is being posted. LOL!


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Kinda nice isn't it? I am mounting a blacktail deer today. so its easy to hit refresh and see what is being posted. LOL!


I hope the blacktail is ok with you mounting it! LOL!!!! Wish I had more of that type of freedom to be at the computer more! to bad both my employees are home sick today with this stupid respiratory thing going around!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Just 1 More said:


> WHooo hooo... invoice recieved... payment made.. comfirmation # in hand .. it truley is a good day


Same here. Great day.


----------



## Dameon

I am a statistical geneticist, so I'm working at the bench and at the computer. What sucks is I have more free time at work than I ever do at home.


----------



## Karbon

Dameon said:


> I am a statistical geneticist, so I'm working at the bench and at the computer. What sucks is I have more free time at work than I ever do at home.


Me to...I'm a UV/EB Chemist and while formulating and talking on the phone...it's easy to "AT"


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> Taste is a factor too.....right?


And what you had can't taste GOOD!!!!

If you were to change your diet and eat complex carbs, brown rice, whole wheat pasta(no enriched flour), sweet potatoes, whole wheat breads, and intake 1.5-2.0 grams of protein per pound of body weight you would gain muscle. You have to eat good nutritional food to put on muscle.

You also must lift heavy to gain strength, lifting a weight you can do 12-20 reps per set won't make you strong!!!
Lift heavy and lift safe.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> I'm my own boss so
> 
> WOOO HOOO.


I'm my own BOSS too. Just don't tell Kate, I "let" her think she is boss!!!!


----------



## nontypical225

houndhamrick said:


> Whats the info on the bear skull??


i had mike dip a bear skull for me in boneyard camo 
here is the picture mike put up


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> And what you had can't taste GOOD!!!!
> 
> If you were to change your diet and eat complex carbs, brown rice, whole wheat pasta(no enriched flour), sweet potatoes, whole wheat breads, and intake 1.5-2.0 grams of protein per pound of body weight you would gain muscle. You have to eat good nutritional food to put on muscle.
> 
> You also must lift heavy to gain strength, lifting a weight you can do 12-20 reps per set won't make you strong!!!
> Lift heavy and lift safe.


My lunches are pretty much what I can scrounge together in the morning, but the home cooked dinners I make are pretty close to what you have listed above. I do prefer whole wheat products not just because they are healthier for you, but because I think they taste better as well. When at home, I try and follow a more Mediterranean or Asian diet, but finding the time to cook has proven difficult lately with a 4 year old and 5 month old. As for the weight lifting, I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I am still trying to find a high weight (400lbs) home gym system. I particularly want an olympic system with guides so I can lift without a spotter. Right now, I am doing a high number of reps with lower weight (90-100lbs) because that is all I got. So while I am not getting stronger, I am definitely getting more toned. Thanks for the tips Kevin.


----------



## nhns4

That's a sick looking skull. Nice work.


----------



## andy7yo

*Kevin, what mods are gonna ship on the bows*???????????


----------



## locusthill1831

Well, I quit lurking around and finally committed. Vindicator on the way.

The SR71 and Inspire have a new playmate. 

Unfortunately, when the wife finds out, I'll probably end up having to buy her a new horse. Believe me, the upkeep on a bow is a lot cheaper than a 4 legged beast.


----------



## nhns4

locusthill1831 said:


> Well, I quit lurking around and finally committed. Vindicator on the way.
> 
> The SR71 and Inspire have a new playmate.
> 
> Unfortunately, when the wife finds out, I'll probably end up having to buy her a new horse. Believe me, the upkeep on a bow is a lot cheaper than a 4 legged beast.


Haha. Yeah it shall be interestig to see what my wife wants when she finds out at well. At least they will be ready around by bday so I can tell her I bought it as a present to me. Or could do the ol won it on a raffle lol. Jk


----------



## locusthill1831

I admit that I used the old "won it in a raffle" with the Inspire.
I don't think she'll believe that twice.

always remember -- "It's easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission."


----------



## Kevin Strother1

andy7yo said:


> *Kevin, what mods are gonna ship on the bows*???????????


Smooth mods. Not a ton of difference in the smooth vs speed.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Dameon said:


> My lunches are pretty much what I can scrounge together in the morning, but the home cooked dinners I make are pretty close to what you have listed above. I do prefer whole wheat products not just because they are healthier for you, but because I think they taste better as well. When at home, I try and follow a more Mediterranean or Asian diet, but finding the time to cook has proven difficult lately with a 4 year old and 5 month old. As for the weight lifting, I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I am still trying to find a high weight (400lbs) home gym system. I particularly want an olympic system with guides so I can lift without a spotter. Right now, I am doing a high number of reps with lower weight (90-100lbs) because that is all I got. So while I am not getting stronger, I am definitely getting more toned. Thanks for the tips Kevin.


Main thing is your working at it, that's what matters most.


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Smooth mods. Not a ton of difference in the smooth vs speed.


Is there an upcharge for the speed mods or do we request the speed mods when we place the order???


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Smooth mods. Not a ton of difference in the smooth vs speed.


Please define:

"Not a ton"

3fps to me is "not a ton"

3fps to Reno...life changing.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin where are those other DL that were promised after church? Lol. Just giving you a hard time.

Vindicator 65# maxed out 31" draw 440gr arrow. That is what I am interested in.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

IrkedCitizen said:


> Kevin where are those other DL that were promised after church? Lol. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Vindicator 65# maxed out 31" draw 440gr arrow. That is what I am interested in.


I posted the Vengeance at varying DL and arrow weights, I started on the Vindicator, I don't have a ton of free time right now. 

It may not seem like it but we are getting so close to having everything ready. It's going to all come together like a "tornado" they just happen out of nowhere!!!

Vindicator 60/30" 

421 gr @ 297 fps
463 gr @ 285 fps

Post more later speeds and weight later.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> Please define:
> 
> "Not a ton"
> 
> 3fps to me is "not a ton"
> 
> 3fps to Reno...life changing.


They average 4-5 fps difference in speed, not a huge deal if you want the bow to be "owl poop" smooth"!

I think most will want the smooth mod, IMHO.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Dameon said:


> My lunches are pretty much what I can scrounge together in the morning, but the home cooked dinners I make are pretty close to what you have listed above. I do prefer whole wheat products not just because they are healthier for you, but because I think they taste better as well. When at home, I try and follow a more Mediterranean or Asian diet, but finding the time to cook has proven difficult lately with a 4 year old and 5 month old. As for the weight lifting, I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I am still trying to find a high weight (400lbs) home gym system. I particularly want an olympic system with guides so I can lift without a spotter. Right now, I am doing a high number of reps with lower weight (90-100lbs) because that is all I got. So while I am not getting stronger, I am definitely getting more toned. Thanks for the tips Kevin.


I like the Asian diet too. General Tso's, Sesame Chicken, egg rolls, and fried vegetable rice. In fact, I'm heading out to buy Chinese as we speak...thanks for reminding me.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I posted the Vengeance at varying DL and arrow weights, I started on the Vindicator, I don't have a ton of free time right now.
> 
> It may not seem like it but we are getting so close to having everything ready. It's going to all come together like a "tornado" they just happen out of nowhere!!!
> 
> Vindicator 60/30"
> 
> 421 gr @ 297 fps
> 463 gr @ 285 fps
> 
> Post more later speeds and weight later.


I understand. I don't really mind the delay. It isn't the end of the world for me. I was just poking fun. But those speeds do look good. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## slim9300

IrkedCitizen said:


> Kevin where are those other DL that were promised after church? Lol. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Vindicator 65# maxed out 31" draw 440gr arrow. That is what I am interested in.


I would like to see the same except 61# and 478gr arrow. =) But no rush.


----------



## locusthill1831

Looking at camo options online. My 6 year old son walks in, looks at a few pictures, and now wants his Mini-genesis dipped in Reaper Buck. 
I can't figure out if this disease is genetic, or just contagious.


----------



## SemperF

Im my own boss and the floor sweeper too LOL I own and operate a landscaping business with my son. Im 43 and 6 foot tall and maintain 175 to 180 lb weight I stay in pretty good shape with what we do on the job, but the food is a tough one as we run our butts off most days, trying to make meal plans now with the misses and put healthy high energy stuff together to prepare on the weekends for the coming week. We me and my son try to shoot at least twice a week too.


----------



## nhns4

locusthill1831 said:


> Looking at camo options online. My 6 year old son walks in, looks at a few pictures, and now wants his Mini-genesis dipped in Reaper Buck.
> I can't figure out if this disease is genetic, or just contagious.


I'd go with a male genetic disease. Maybe that way the wife will start to understand it better.


----------



## antler365

I will take the 5 fps... I will try the smooth also but i have a feeling the speed cam is going to be river rock smooth as well...


----------



## brokenlittleman

Oregon HG said:


> This just in from the Owner of Proveil Camo:
> 
> *absolutely YES- Reaper Buck will be available in the beginning of Jan. When I get the exact date I'll be sure to get it to you right away, promise.*


 Did he mention when the standard fall would be available?


----------



## sightpin

nontypical225 said:


> no but it will help build your waist! i wish my draw was as long as my waist size LOL


Then you wouldn't be able to shoot a bow. 48 inch drawlength?


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> *JESUS! * I would hate to have you as a employee, would never get any work out of you! You would be in the bathroom all day long!


Mike, You wouldn't want Jesus as your employee?=) Just imagine He could make new dipping designs that are literally out of this world! =)


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Is there an upcharge for the speed mods or do we request the speed mods when we place the order???


Would like to know aswell.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> They average 4-5 fps difference in speed, not a huge deal if you want the bow to be "owl poop" smooth"!
> 
> I think most will want the smooth mod, IMHO.


When I was in Eastern Oregon hunting last September, I did see an owl poop. Now that is smooth!


----------



## Just 1 More

sightpin said:


> When I was in Eastern Oregon hunting last September, I did see an owl poop. Now that is smooth!


An Owl pooped on me once at the zoo.. i didn't think that was real smooth


----------



## enkriss

Dameon said:


> My lunches are pretty much what I can scrounge together in the morning, but the home cooked dinners I make are pretty close to what you have listed above. I do prefer whole wheat products not just because they are healthier for you, but because I think they taste better as well. When at home, I try and follow a more Mediterranean or Asian diet, but finding the time to cook has proven difficult lately with a 4 year old and 5 month old. As for the weight lifting, I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I am still trying to find a high weight (400lbs) home gym system. I particularly want an olympic system with guides so I can lift without a spotter. Right now, I am doing a high number of reps with lower weight (90-100lbs) because that is all I got. So while I am not getting stronger, I am definitely getting more toned. Thanks for the tips Kevin.


Get some free weights and bench.

Low reps do build strength, but when you hit plateaus you need to change it up a bit and adding more reps is a good idea. For my last set I like to grab a lighter weight and do about 15-20 reps to flush the muscle with blood. Blood carries all the stuff that builds muscle . . .


----------



## houndhamrick

nontypical225 said:


> i had mike dip a bear skull for me in boneyard camo
> here is the picture mike put up



Nice job....I have a few Bear skulls, I should do something like this myself. Hmm....


----------



## 5MilesBack

Just 1 More said:


> WHooo hooo... invoice recieved... payment made.. *comfirmation # in hand* .. it truley is a good day


Confirmation number? Kevin, were we supposed to receive a confirmation number? I never received a confirmation number.:dontknow:


----------



## Just 1 More

5MilesBack said:


> Confirmation number? Kevin, were we supposed to receive a confirmation number? I never received a confirmation number.:dontknow:


I'm sorry... Pay Pal transaction number


----------



## three5x5s

If we have a K & K cook out I'll have to stand in a chair to talk to you guys. You guys shoot arrows bigger than me. I'm all of 5ft 4in tall & a massive 128 pounds. I was 104-118 in High school. Had my 53rd birthday Saturday. So its safe to say I'm as big as i'm going to get or I hope I am. I may be the only 26Dl so Kevin should make my bow 1st.


----------



## nontypical225

sightpin said:


> Then you wouldn't be able to shoot a bow. 48 inch drawlength?


ouch i am only a 38 inch waist, not 48. imagine the speeds i could get at 38" draw


----------



## Mys2kal

Can you change the mods without pressing the bow?


----------



## nontypical225

houndhamrick said:


> Nice job....I have a few Bear skulls, I should do something like this myself. Hmm....


get in touch with mike i am sure he would love to do some more.


----------



## houndhamrick

5MilesBack said:


> Confirmation number? Kevin, were we supposed to receive a confirmation number? I never received a confirmation number.:dontknow:


I never got one either, but we should have one of the early spots in line for the Vindacator. I had my deposit in with in 32 hours after the Bow spec/order info hit the forums.. We should be in the top 5 for sure


----------



## 5MilesBack

houndhamrick said:


> We should be in the top 5 for sure


Well, I should be in the top 35 for LH Vindicators anyway.:wink:


----------



## houndhamrick

5MilesBack said:


> Well, I should be in the top 35 for LH Vindicators anyway.:wink:


Well, I hope so....lol


----------



## Just 1 More

Mys2kal said:


> Can you change the mods without pressing the bow?


YES.. I believe Kevin posted that a few pages back


----------



## Just 1 More

houndhamrick said:


> I never got one either, but we should have one of the early spots in line for the Vindacator. I had my deposit in with in 32 hours after the Bow spec/order info hit the forums.. We should be in the top 5 for sure





5MilesBack said:


> Well, I should be in the top 35 for LH Vindicators anyway.:wink:





houndhamrick said:


> Well, I hope so....lol


Guys... PAY PAL TRANSACTION NUMBER.. sorry


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Please define:
> 
> "Not a ton"
> 
> 3fps to me is "not a ton"
> 
> 3fps to Reno...life changing.



Just because I quit using a peep this year to get the additional weight off the string... I am trying to mature Steve but it is so hard... I am a speed junkie, what can I say. 



Kevin Strother1 said:


> They average 4-5 fps difference in speed, not a huge deal if you want the bow to be "owl poop" smooth"!
> 
> I think most will want the smooth mod, IMHO.



*What - 5 fps*. Ohhh - I am so glad I ordered both mods!!! Bring on the speed. BTW Kevin, I am not familiar with just how "smooth owl poop is. I am familiar with most raptor's poop, like falcons, hawks and eagles. Can you compare and contrast the smoothness of owl poop to one or all of these other winged predators... LOL - J/K


----------



## kjrice

2xR said:


> Just because I quit using a peep this year to get the additional weight off the string... I am trying to mature Steve but it is so hard... I am a speed junkie, what can I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What - 5 fps*. Ohhh - I am so glad I ordered both mods!!! Bring on the speed. BTW Kevin, I am not familiar with just how "smooth owl poop is. I am familiar with most raptor's poop, like falcons, hawks and eagles. Can you compare and contrast the smoothness of owl poop to one or all of these other winged predators... LOL - J/K


Try a taste test to check the smoothness.


----------



## Karbon

Well you are trying Reno. LOL.

I'd like to see the taste test run.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Well you are trying Reno. LOL.
> 
> I'd like to see the taste test run.



What is a taste test worth to you guys...

Hey all -- who is going to the ATA???


----------



## sightpin

nontypical225 said:


> ouch i am only a 38 inch waist, not 48. imagine the speeds i could get at 38" draw


Couldn't resist Chris!


----------



## 138104

2xR said:


> Just because I quit using a peep this year to get the additional weight off the string... I am trying to mature Steve but it is so hard... I am a speed junkie, what can I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What - 5 fps*. Ohhh - I am so glad I ordered both mods!!! Bring on the speed. BTW Kevin, I am not familiar with just how "smooth owl poop is. I am familiar with most raptor's poop, like falcons, hawks and eagles. Can you compare and contrast the smoothness of owl poop to one or all of these other winged predators... LOL - J/K


Ain't nothing smooth about owl poop! It is full of bones and feathers or fur! I would think raptor's poop would be similar.


----------



## Karbon

ATA?

I wish.

(LOL)


----------



## 2xR

Perry24 said:


> Ain't nothing smooth about owl poop! It is full of bones and feathers or fur! I would think raptor's poop would be similar.


Depends on the diet, but pretty much - Yeah, same, same. Kinda like Bobcats but a little more liquidy...


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> ATA?
> 
> I wish.
> 
> (LOL)


C'mon fellas... Let's do an ATA roadtrip for Kate's Kids?!?!?!?!


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> ATA?
> 
> I wish.
> 
> (LOL)


Me either. I am saving my money for the Pope & Young convention. 50th year anniversary and my antelope is suppose to receive an award.


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Me either. I am saving my money for the Pope & Young convention. 50th year anniversary and my antelope is suppose to receive an award.


That's awesome Dave - isn't it like second in the books if I remember correctly???


----------



## SemperF

Eeeewww that would be bad.


----------



## peregrine82

Although I have read all the posts from day one I don't know if speed nocks have been mentioned. Are the strings going to carry the traditional shrink wrap covered nocks or is there going to be something different as in the no gloves from the SA line.


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> That's awesome Dave - isn't it like second in the books if I remember correctly???


Scored 86 6/8 and is the new #3 in Oregon and currently tied for 8th all time Pope & Young. I think it will be #10 after this recording period as there were 2 shot last year that were a tad bigger. And yeah, I am STOKED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

peregrine82 said:


> Although I have read all the posts from day one I don't know if speed nocks have been mentioned. Are the strings going to carry the traditional shrink wrap covered nocks or is there going to be something different as in the no gloves from the SA line.


I think Kevin said he was working with Bowjax to make something new.


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Scored 86 6/8 and is the new #3 in Oregon and currently tied for 8th all time Pope & Young. I think it will be #10 after this recording period as there were 2 shot last year that were a tad bigger. And yeah, I am STOKED!!!!!!!!!!!!


Top 10 all-time is incredible!!! What part of Oregon did you shoot him in???


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Scored 86 6/8 and is the new #3 in Oregon and currently tied for 8th all time Pope & Young. I think it will be #10 after this recording period as there were 2 shot last year that were a tad bigger. And yeah, I am STOKED!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!! That is awesome. Guess I'd be excited too lol.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

peregrine82 said:


> Although I have read all the posts from day one I don't know if speed nocks have been mentioned. Are the strings going to carry the traditional shrink wrap covered nocks or is there going to be something different as in the no gloves from the SA line.





DOAGuide said:


> I think Kevin said he was working with Bowjax to make something new.


David is correct, I'm working on something to install on the string in place of the speed nocks or no gloves.

DOA, congrats on the record.


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Top 10 all-time is incredible!!! What part of Oregon did you shoot him in???


Lets just say Eastern Oregon. If someone is planning to put in for out of state tags I can guide you in the right direction, but it would NOT be the area I killed this guy. Horrible archery area. Great for gun though. I have some unbelievable areas for speed goats. Gun, muzzleloader or archery. Man I love thses things. LOL!

2xR - you gotta come hunting buddy.


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Lets just say Eastern Oregon. If someone is planning to put in for out of state tags I can guide you in the right direction, but it would NOT be the area I killed this guy. Horrible archery area. Great for gun though. I have some unbelievable areas for speed goats. Gun, muzzleloader or archery. Man I love thses things. LOL!
> 
> 2xR - you gotta come hunting buddy.


I love the speed goats as well. Did my first pronghorn hunt in eastern NM/western TX in 2006 and have been hooked ever since... It still kills me that they won't jump a fence that is no taller than there shoulder, but they squeeze under an opening that you would swear a chipmunk couldn't get tunder... Would love to come on a hunt with you up north here. How much are out of statetags going for???


----------



## andy7yo

Nice goat Brother.


----------



## Oregon HG

enkriss said:


> Get some free weights and bench.
> 
> Low reps do build strength, but when you hit plateaus you need to change it up a bit and adding more reps is a good idea. For my last set I like to grab a lighter weight and do about 15-20 reps to flush the muscle with blood. Blood carries all the stuff that builds muscle . . .


What I used to do before I shattered my Left elbow was 1 week low weight, fast and explosive reps, IE: 75lb 4 sets of 50 reps per minute! The next week 3 sets of 200lb 10 reps last set till burn out. But then again back then I was in martial arts competitions and needed the strength and the speed!


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Just because I quit using a peep this year to get the additional weight off the string... I am trying to mature Steve but it is so hard... I am a speed junkie, what can I say.
> 
> 
> Hence why I use a Hindsight!


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Need some numbers at 26" speed 70 if possible.

The no gloves always bothered me. The look, the flesh tone, ect. No matter how functional they are. 

May have been stated, but will strings be BCY 24?


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> Hence why I use a Hindsight!




Haven't tried the Hindsight Mike - can you compare/contrast it to any of the others? I have done extensive testing with the IQ Bow sight and the SABO. I stuck with the SABO. Both are very good peepless sights and it came down to ease of setting up and getting comfortable shooting it. Plus since it has just three holographic dots, the sight picture/window is awesome!!! Just wish it had a level.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Is it January yet????


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> Is it January yet????


If it was I would be a whole lot happier. LOL!


----------



## andy7yo

R0CKETMAN said:


> The no gloves always bothered me. The look, the flesh tone, ect. No matter how functional they are.


I'm with ya there, I thought the no gloves were awful looking. I took them off my Infinity and replaced with grubs from my old Monster string.


----------



## op27

Oregon HG said:


> 2xR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I quit using a peep this year to get the additional weight off the string... I am trying to mature Steve but it is so hard... I am a speed junkie, what can I say.
> 
> 
> Hence why I use a Hindsight!
> 
> 
> 
> does that actually work. was thinking of giving it a whirl, but thought for hunting it would be slower,
Click to expand...


----------



## nhns4

Bowbuster123 said:


> Is it January yet????


Hahah don't we all wish... I'm sure the teasers along the way are going to kill us all.


----------



## 12 rings only

DOAGuide said:


> Scored 86 6/8 and is the new #3 in Oregon and currently tied for 8th all time Pope & Young. I think it will be #10 after this recording period as there were 2 shot last year that were a tad bigger. And yeah, I am STOKED!!!!!!!!!!!!



WOW!!!!!!! What a rack on a goat!!! Congrats for sure!!


----------



## DOAGuide

If you shot without a peep it would decrease weight on the string and make it a "little" faster. But you have to ask yourself if it would effect your accuracy. As fast as the new bows are I don't see any reason to worry about that small increase.

2xR - Sorry bro....I know you love the speed. LOL!


----------



## Jayb22

Any pics of your goat? Kevin isn't keeping our picture needs fulfilled. Maybe we should have people post pictures of animals harvested with Kevins bows to help keep us interested.


----------



## sightpin

Perry24 said:


> Ain't nothing smooth about owl poop! It is full of bones and feathers or fur! I would think raptor's poop would be similar.


I do believe what you are refering to about being full of bones and hair is a plug which they regurgitate out of their mouth. What I observed in the woods was what one would consider the "squirts" as far as poop is concerned. Smooth baby!


----------



## DOAGuide

op27 said:


> Oregon HG said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that actually work. was thinking of giving it a whirl, but thought for hunting it would be slower,
> 
> 
> 
> As an example:
> 
> Bows IBO 345
> arrow weight 400
> draw length 29
> draw weight 70
> peep/loop 20
> 
> Arrow speed 314
> KE 88
> 
> If you decrease the peep/loop to just a loop...assuming 10 grains weight
> 
> Arrow speed 317
> KE 89
Click to expand...


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> Any pics of your goat? Kevin isn't keeping our picture needs fulfilled. Maybe we should have people post pictures of animals harvested with Kevins bows to help keep us interested.


Sure....How about these


----------



## Mys2kal

Very nice goat DOA. Congrats.


----------



## Jayb22

Wow that is a huge goat. Congrats. Must be an amazing feeling to be in the top 10.


----------



## DOAGuide

And my spike. Look at the blood on the log. 6 feet away. Nasty....lol. And my buddy Bob with his rag horn. Giving it a thankful shot. One for us...one for the critter. Its our ritual.


----------



## nhns4

Great animal Right there.


----------



## Jayb22

Here is my Mulie that I was able to get this year. The SR-71 sure made it easier for guessing the distance. It's nice seeing a few pins on a deer when they surprise you and your forced to make a quick shot. He made it 80 yards and fell over. I could have tracked him anyday with the blood trail left. 8" puddles everywhere with lung pieces in them.


----------



## nhns4

embedding the youtube didnt work so the link is below...

but here a video of a little buck i passed messing with my decoy.. handy little 20 dollar cam at work...


----------



## nhns4

didnt work so here is the link of the little tough guy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8AJDIa7Fdc


----------



## andy7yo

Nice animals there fella's, unfortunately my kills with a KS design date back to the Tribute and I have no pics of it, the Infinity or GT500 never made it to the woods.


----------



## Scablands

Here you go nhns4...........


----------



## Oregon HG

2xR said:


> Haven't tried the Hindsight Mike - can you compare/contrast it to any of the others? I have done extensive testing with the IQ Bow sight and the SABO. I stuck with the SABO. Both are very good peepless sights and it came down to ease of setting up and getting comfortable shooting it. Plus since it has just three holographic dots, the sight picture/window is awesome!!! Just wish it had a level.


I have only used the Hindsight, It definitly takes alittle getting used to! I just started using it this year and it is on my TNT Archery Bow... Mainly went to it because for 1 the bow is slow 258FPS! Also the problem is with a 22" ATA and a 29" draw the string angle is pretty steep, the peep has to be so high I couldn't put any string silencers on the string!


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> op27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an example:
> 
> Bows IBO 345
> arrow weight 400
> draw length 29
> draw weight 70
> peep/loop 20
> 
> Arrow speed 314
> KE 88
> 
> If you decrease the peep/loop to just a loop...assuming 10 grains weight
> 
> Arrow speed 317
> KE 89
> 
> 
> 
> Thats wasn't my post????
Click to expand...


----------



## Dameon

2xR said:


> I am a speed junkie, what can I say.


+1 on the speed junkie. I am not one for settling for status quo, hence the weightlifting. Kevin said there are 100lb limbs available, that would be my goal. Probably not for the Vengeance, but definitely for whatever he has cooking for next year.


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> +1 on the speed junkie. I am not one for settling for status quo, hence the weightlifting. Kevin said there are 100lb limbs available, that would be my goal. Probably not for the Vengeance, but definitely for whatever he has cooking for next year.


I used to shoot a 97# Allegiance, shooting one day I started to get a burning sensation in my right front shoulder, next day playing basketball I dunked and grabbed the rim and swung, in turn partially tore my rotator cuff, can only assume it had something to do with shooting the heavy weight so much, the dunk just finished it off! I was not able to shoot for over 2 years.... So just be careful with the heavy weight!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Oregon HG said:


> I used to shoot a 97# Allegiance, shooting one day I started to get a burning sensation in my right front shoulder, next day playing basketball I dunked and grabbed the rim and swung, in turn partially tore my rotator cuff, can only assume it had something to do with shooting the heavy weight so much, the dunk just finished it off! I was not able to shoot for over 2 years.... So just be careful with the heavy weight!


Used to shoot a 90# (maxed out at 93#) Proline Pointblank in my more youthful days, I can totally relate to what you described.

Archery is fun until we got injured.


----------



## Dameon

Oh trust me, I'll be careful. I tore my left rotator cuff doing Oklahoma drills during football practice in highschool. I was in a weightlifting class at the time and I over compensated and wound up injuring my right shoulder later that season. I wound up having to sit out my senior year and watch from the sidelines. I think a 10 year hiatus from any real weightlifting has been long enough to let the shoulders heal, in fact, they feel great. As long as I can get as strong as I can and as big as I can, preferably around 165 to 170 lbs, I will be happy. Being able to shoot a heavy DW bow (80-100lbs), that would be an awesome bonus.


----------



## PoppieWellie

three5x5s said:


> If we have a K & K cook out I'll have to stand in a chair to talk to you guys. You guys shoot arrows bigger than me. I'm all of 5ft 4in tall & a massive 128 pounds. I was 104-118 in High school. Had my 53rd birthday Saturday. So its safe to say I'm as big as i'm going to get or I hope I am. I may be the only 26Dl so Kevin should make my bow 1st.


I will let you have the place of honor. I will ask that Kevin makes my bow last, but ship it first!!

LOL


----------



## jingleman

I know its a little off-topic but I wanted to chime in on the hindsight. I am not a big fan. I used it for a while and noticed a huge drop in accuracy. Its like the diff between a handgun and a rile. The closer the 2 sights are to eachother, the less accurate it is. I would much rather loose a few fps but be sure I am gonna make a good shot at 40 yards.

But im shooting 327 fps so I'm not worried about a few FPS. Flatline arrows are the bomb!


----------



## Dameon

Wait a minute...topic...there is a topic...I thought this was an AA meeting. Seriously, good info to know and nice of you to share it with us. I thought about losing the peep to gain an fps or two, but decided it wasn't for me. You have just confirmed it for me...thanks.


----------



## cordini

Yeah, well I'm switching to a Specialty Archery Pro Hooded peep with a Verifier....Old eyes & blurry pins!


----------



## Dameon

With my eyesight, I may not be too far behind you. Maybe when I win the lottery I'll opt for a Vindicator and laser eye surgery.


----------



## TTNuge

I plan on giving the Anchor Sight a try before installing a peep. Never used one before but have wanted to try it for a while. Missed a nice sized doe early this season because of peep alignment issues and that helped me finally make the decision to try the Anchor Sight.


----------



## mt hunter22

my first bear i took the day before the end of season with my sr-71. arrow blew through him and buried about 8 inches into the soil on the other side,,blood trail was big he went about 100-150yds straight downhill.not the biggest but was sure pretty.also took a mule deer and a antelope but dont have pics. i really really want one of these newer better bows though just saving the pennies hoping there will still be a few left.kevin does an awesome job.i have never been more impressed by a bow than my sr-71.and if these new ones are better which i believe they are.i could just wet myself with excitement.. but i wont.


----------



## mt hunter22

aha here we go


----------



## mt hunter22

also my bull from this year but must confess i shot it wit my rifle..:embara:.but its the only thing honest.:teeth:


----------



## Oregon HG

mt hunter22 said:


> aha here we go


great color!!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Where did all the night people go ?


----------



## Moritz

Well, its day here in SouthAfrica.


----------



## Longbow42

2xR said:


> Haven't tried the Hindsight Mike - can you compare/contrast it to any of the others? I have done extensive testing with the IQ Bow sight and the SABO. I stuck with the SABO. Both are very good peepless sights and it came down to ease of setting up and getting comfortable shooting it. Plus since it has just three holographic dots, the sight picture/window is awesome!!! Just wish it had a level.


 I use the Anchor Sight and love it. never heard of the Sabo sight. Who makes it?


----------



## masterchef

TTNuge said:


> I plan on giving the Anchor Sight a try before installing a peep. Never used one before but have wanted to try it for a while. Missed a nice sized doe early this season because of peep alignment issues and that helped me finally make the decision to try the Anchor Sight.


i have an aluminum one I will sell you


----------



## antler365

Beautiful goat DOA!!!!! Congratulations.... I taste goat tacos... I'm starting to think about some ice fishing!


----------



## peregrine82

sightpin said:


> I do believe what you are refering to about being full of bones and hair is a plug which they regurgitate out of their mouth. What I observed in the woods was what one would consider the "squirts" as far as poop is concerned. Smooth baby!


 Correct, this a pic of a saw whet owl horking up what is left of a nights hunting, hair and bones.


----------



## north slope

Anyone know string colors for all black bows ?????? Anyone?????


----------



## Karbon

BB, your pics are amazing. Thanks bro!


Nice harvest the rest of you guys.

I came up with a big fat-nothing this year.
Sucks getting picky...but I still love every min of my time out there!


----------



## 2xR

Oregon HG said:


> I have only used the Hindsight, It definitely takes a little getting used to! I just started using it this year and it is on my TNT Archery Bow... Mainly went to it because for 1 the bow is slow 258FPS! Also the problem is with a 22" ATA and a 29" draw the string angle is pretty steep, the peep has to be so high I couldn't put any string silencers on the string!



Makes perfect sense...




Dameon said:


> +1 on the speed junkie. I am not one for settling for status quo, hence the weightlifting. Kevin said there are 100lb limbs available, that would be my goal. Probably not for the Vengeance, but definitely for whatever he has cooking for next year.



Hmmmmm, maybe a friendly little competition for us then for next year - first to pull 100# bow. I want to do it just so I can say I did it for myself. I still can't believe Kevin uses a 190# bow - OMG!





jingleman said:


> I know its a little off-topic but I wanted to chime in on the hindsight. I am not a big fan. I used it for a while and noticed a huge drop in accuracy. Its like the diff between a handgun and a rile. The closer the 2 sights are to eachother, the less accurate it is. I would much rather loose a few fps but be sure I am gonna make a good shot at 40 yards.
> 
> But I'm shooting 327 fps so I'm not worried about a few FPS. Flatline arrows are the bomb!



The real reason I stopped using a peep is two-fold. Yes speed is part of the equation, but also, you can't tell if you are torquing the bow with a peep. I like any of these systems that allows you to instantly tell if you are torquing the bow.





TTNuge said:


> I plan on giving the Anchor Sight a try before installing a peep. Never used one before but have wanted to try it for a while. Missed a nice sized doe early this season because of peep alignment issues and that helped me finally make the decision to try the Anchor Sight.



You might try the IQ Bow sight then, it incorporates the No-Peep, similar to the anchor sight into the sight ring. I choose the SABO, made by TAS (Tactical Archery Systems) because it was easier to set-up and the holographic dots give a great unobstructed sight picture. In all fairness, I chose to try the 7 pin IQ so perhaps if I had gone with the 4 pin, it would have obviously been a less cluttered sight picture. But the SABO is still easier to set up and use and both instantly show you if you are torquing or not hitting a consistent anchor point. I shot both of them side-x-side for a month on my SR and Infinity.


----------



## 2xR

BEAUTIFUL critter all - how about some critter bread for breakfast - anyone???


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> Sure....How about these


That's an awesome pronghorn.

I missed a pretty nice goat this season on opening morning. These pictures were taken a week before season. He doesn't look like much from the side because he is so wide. There is always next year. If he survived rifle season that is.


----------



## matjok

Oregon HG said:


> I used to shoot a 97# Allegiance, shooting one day I started to get a burning sensation in my right front shoulder, next day playing basketball I dunked and grabbed the rim and swung, in turn partially tore my rotator cuff, can only assume it had something to do with shooting the heavy weight so much, the dunk just finished it off! I was not able to shoot for over 2 years.... So just be careful with the heavy weight!





> Used to shoot a 90# (maxed out at 93#)


And I just changed the limbs on my bow from 65 lbs to 60 lbs because that is all I can pull comfortably now !


----------



## nhns4

Last years buck taken in Michigan.


----------



## Oregon HG

north slope said:


> Anyone know string colors for all black bows ?????? Anyone?????


If I remember all the strings are the same....


----------



## Oregon HG

matjok said:


> And I just changed the limbs on my bow from 65 lbs to 60 lbs because that is all I can pull comfortably now !


By the way good lookin Rotti!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

IrkedCitizen said:


> That's an awesome pronghorn.
> 
> I missed a pretty nice goat this season on opening morning. These pictures were taken a week before season. He doesn't look like much from the side because he is so wide. There is always next year. If he survived rifle season that is.


That guys a toad. Lets hope he survives the season and you get a run at him next year.


----------



## matjok

Oregon HG said:


> By the way good lookin Rotti!!!


Thank you, but the avatar picture is not my friend I have now. This guy's name is Diezel. Six year old, and the best dog in the world!


----------



## Dameon

2xR said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe a friendly little competition for us then for next year - first to pull 100# bow. I want to do it just so I can say I did it for myself. I still can't believe Kevin uses a 190# bow - OMG!


I'm all for a friendly competition for next year. I have a very long way to go, but what is the point if you don't have a goal in mind. Right now, I am sitting pretty at 62 lbs, I hope to increase that to 66lbs by the time the bows ship. Late next year or early the year after, I hope to have something like the Vindicator with 80 to 100 lb limbs so I can launch a 500 grain arrow over 300fps for elk and moose. I got a lot of family in Utah, Colorado, and souther Oregon, so I got a lot of possibilities of for good hunting places. Getting the wife to let me disappear for a week at a time is a different story...


----------



## Just 1 More

So.... whats new today with the K & K bows??? How about the web site?


----------



## nhns4

Just 1 More said:


> So.... whats new today with the K & K bows??? How about the web site?


Heard they are shipping the bows today. I WISH lol.


----------



## traditional1970

give us another pic, please........


----------



## 5MilesBack

peregrine82 said:


> Correct, this a pic of a saw whet owl horking up what is left of a nights hunting, hair and bones.


Cool pic. I took this one this past Aug up in elk country.

View attachment 949113


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The black bows will have a different color string, I just have to decide which colors.

The bows will ship with smooth mods.

The website, I have no clue about, Kate is handling that.

Nice animals.

I will have some more pics this week.

Don't hurt yourselves trying to pull a bow too heavy. I pulled the tendon out of it's slot in my shoulder once, letting a 190# down. Took a LONG time for it to heal. 

So be careful, only takes a second to ruin your shoulder for good.

I'm working on a cam to go down to 24" for sure, maybe 23"?


----------



## Karbon

Cool.

Just make sure my black Vengeance goes out first.

LOL


----------



## Bowbuster123

Karbon said:


> Cool.
> 
> Just make sure my black Vengeance goes out first *thing after Bowbuster's bow*.
> 
> LOL


Right on Karbon!!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm working on a cam to go down to 24" for sure, maybe 23"?


How about a cam that goes to 32 1/2"?:wink:


----------



## Karbon

Karbon said:


> Cool.
> 
> Just make sure my black Vengeance goes out first thing *before* Bowbuster's bow.
> 
> LOL


oh sure...like this.


----------



## Karbon

5MilesBack said:


> How about a cam that goes to 32 1/2"?:wink:


Holy knuckle draggin Yetti!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

5MilesBack said:


> How about a cam that goes to 32 1/2"?:wink:


Why not just put a 3" bend in your elbow and call it good!!! J/K


----------



## nhns4

Hey Karbon. I noticed your about an hour north of where I hunt in Illinois. (Winnebago). Got 500 acres and one guy hunting means the big guys walk past the stand I was in the night before usually. What do you think about putting a K&K smack down on some Illinois bucks next year.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Karbon said:


> oh sure...like this.


Just make sure my black Vengeance goes out first thing* AFTER *Bowbuster's bow.
I like it my way "BETTER"


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Extra set of mods are $20.00


----------



## traditional1970

Hey Kevin,
The faster you get a pic up, the faster I can order. Not allowed to order till then. She said so.....


----------



## Karbon

nhns4 said:


> hey karbon. I noticed your about an hour north of where i hunt in illinois. (winnebago). Got 500 acres and one guy hunting means the big guys walk past the stand i was in the night before usually. What do you think about putting a k&k smack down on some illinois bucks next year.


hell yes!


----------



## YeOleFart

extra mods for $20.00 wow -- IMO if you add all the options this has to be the BEST BUY of any bow hands down! JMO


----------



## gkonduris

Hey Kevin.............Why don't you post a picture of Louie, your little buddy......

GDG


----------



## Just 1 More

YeOleFart said:


> extra mods for $20.00 wow -- IMO if you add all the options this has to be the BEST BUY of any bow hands down! JMO


$769.00 Bow
$45.00 camo upcharge
$20.00 mods
---------------
$834.00


----------



## Kevin Strother1

gkonduris said:


> Hey Kevin.............Why don't you post a picture of Louie, your little buddy......
> 
> GDG


Before or after I run a broadhead through him!!!!

I don't think I can even put his name on AT!!!

I HATE that little ....... ........... ........ ...... ..... ....... ........ ........... ........... ..........!!!


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Before or after I run a broadhead through him!!!!
> 
> I don't think I can even put his name on AT!!!
> 
> I HATE that little ....... ........... ........ ...... ..... ....... ........ ........... ........... ..........!!!


OMG...That is freakin funny.

Oh and thanks for the update on the price of the additional mod, now I don't feel guilty about ordering both. BEST bow ever...for me anyway.


----------



## YeOleFart

Just 1 More said:


> $769.00 Bow
> $45.00 camo upcharge
> $20.00 mods
> ---------------
> $834.00


I guess I should have said "all things considered" -- Like Vet. discount, coupon for extra set of strings, all the camo options, extra mods., limited number of bows, then the bow - which should be a hell'va bow. JMO


----------



## gkonduris

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Before or after I run a broadhead through him!!!!
> 
> I don't think I can even put his name on AT!!!
> 
> I HATE that little ....... ........... ........ ...... ..... ....... ........ ........... ........... ..........!!!


:zip::zip::zip::zip:

I hope Kate doesn't see this post!!


----------



## Just 1 More

YeOleFart said:


> I guess I should have said "all things considered" -- Like Vet. discount, coupon for extra set of strings, all the camo options, extra mods., limited number of bows, then the bow - which should be a hell'va bow. JMO


I agree... which is why I have one on order


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The black bows will have a different color string, I just have to decide which colors.The bows will ship with smooth mods.
> 
> The website, I have no clue about, Kate is handling that.
> 
> Nice animals.
> 
> I will have some more pics this week.
> 
> Don't hurt yourselves trying to pull a bow too heavy. I pulled the tendon out of it's slot in my shoulder once, letting a 190# down. Took a LONG time for it to heal.
> 
> So be careful, only takes a second to ruin your shoulder for good.
> 
> I'm working on a cam to go down to 24" for sure, maybe 23"?


What color is the logo. Something that matches they logo would be cool mixed with black.


----------



## Karbon

K&K is Red/white/blue.




Man- Perfect for this UofA fan.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> hell yes!


Hey wait a minute. I wanna go too. How about a trade. You guys get me on a nice whitetail and I will get you on an elk.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Before or after I run a broadhead through him!!!!
> 
> I don't think I can even put his name on AT!!!
> 
> I HATE that little ....... ........... ........ ...... ..... ....... ........ ........... ........... ..........!!!



OMG that is freakin funny!


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> Hey wait a minute. I wanna go too. How about a trade. You guys get me on a nice whitetail and I will get you on an elk.


I can manage this for sure.


----------



## FishingBen

nhns4 said:


> Hey Karbon. I noticed your about an hour north of where I hunt in Illinois. (Winnebago). Got 500 acres and one guy hunting means the big guys walk past the stand I was in the night before usually. What do you think about putting a K&K smack down on some Illinois bucks next year.


Ooo Ooo Ooo! I wanna go lay some K&K Vindication on some Illinois Whitetail!


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The black bows will have a different color string, I just have to decide which colors.


I would love to have the string predominantly black with a streak of very dark red (like a maroon)

Or mainly black with a streak of some very subdued color like a dark tan or brown.

Just a thought.


----------



## GTOJoe

matjok said:


> I would love to have the string predominantly black with a streak of very dark red (like a maroon)
> 
> Or mainly black with a streak of some very subdued color like a dark tan or brown.
> 
> Just a thought.


Black and red would look awesome.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

black and red or black and silver.


----------



## nhns4

Black with metallic bronze. I have one like that coming for what will soon be my old bow.


----------



## vhunter

R0CKETMAN said:


> black and red or black and silver.


Those would be my top to choices.


----------



## nhns4

Bored so I started a thread so we can add up how many bows have been bought so that the ones trying to decide can see how many are left. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1369892


----------



## gkonduris

For my camo selection.........My string color will be black, red with silver speck


----------



## CdBurner

Just ordered one. 33" w/speed mods. Can't wait...


----------



## Bowbuster123

Black and orange are my favorites. Even if it is a little slower.LOL


----------



## nhns4

Bowbuster123 said:


> Black and orange are my favorites. Even if it is a little slower.LOL


That orange always slows the bow down haha.


----------



## houndhamrick

DOAGuide said:


> Sure....How about these


Congrats!!...very nice... one of these day, ill try and hunt one myself


----------



## houndhamrick

mt hunter22 said:


> aha here we go


Nice...Thats what im talkin...love them color phase.


----------



## PoppieWellie

CdBurner said:


> Just ordered one. 33" w/speed mods. Can't wait...


Welcome to the club! 

I don't think we can call ourselves crazies anymore!

Poppie


----------



## nhns4

Here's a question I haven't seen asked. Do the bows come with a string stopper on them. Like a dead end stop or something of the sort.


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> Here's a question I haven't seen asked. Do the bows come with a string stopper on them. Like a dead end stop or something of the sort.


I would assume so. Can't imagine not having it.


----------



## andy7yo

traditional1970 said:


> Hey Kevin,
> The faster you get a pic up, the faster I can order. Not allowed to order till then. She said so.....


You know it is gonna be a sexy bow, better order B4 they are all gone.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> I would assume so. Can't imagine not having it.


I was thinking the same thing but like all of us we are curious.


----------



## north slope

Bear >>>-------------> Envy #0029 Muley >>>------------> SR-71


----------



## DOAGuide

Sweet looking critters northslope


----------



## nontypical225

nhns4 said:


> Hey Karbon. I noticed your about an hour north of where I hunt in Illinois. (Winnebago). Got 500 acres and one guy hunting means the big guys walk past the stand I was in the night before usually. What do you think about putting a K&K smack down on some Illinois bucks next year.





Karbon said:


> hell yes!





DOAGuide said:


> Hey wait a minute. I wanna go too. How about a trade. You guys get me on a nice whitetail and I will get you on an elk.


whats it take to get in on this??? how about i put you on big mule deer? here is an example

























































i hope these count as big


----------



## Karbon

Oh, My god.

Monsters.


----------



## houndhamrick

nice...


----------



## nhns4

Lol. These 2 are still walking around. They've been within 75 yrds but that's a little out of range. 
































Hopen to get a crack at them again. When I get home on the 15th


----------



## nhns4

The land owner only gun hunts. He tried stalking the big guy this weekend. In his email my heart sank... Until he said him and 2 other bucks jumped up and took off. Am I wrong for being happy? Lol


----------



## nhns4

This guy wants to die. Had him numerous times working 15 yrds smelling the vs1. Just never could bring myself to take the shot.


----------



## nontypical225

i get about 8000 pictures a year and have been chasing the one buck for 3 years now. chasing him and passing other bucks has cost me but if i ever stick him it will all be worth it. this year he was smaller (rack size) i got 40 yards from him a few days before season and then never saw him again. i have 2 30+inchers coming in to and one 6X6 that is about 32 inches that will go in the high 220's


----------



## DOAGuide

nontypical225 said:


> whats it take to get in on this??? how about i put you on big mule deer? here is an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope these count as big



You DAWG!!!!!! We gotta talk man!


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Why not just put a 3" bend in your elbow and call it good!!! J/K


Because I'm already shooting with a 3" bend in my elbow at 32" draw.:wink:


----------



## andy7yo

Karbon said:


> Oh, My god.
> 
> Monsters.


Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## nontypical225

yes we do, i am working on securing 35,000 acres of private right in the heart of the area these were taken. i do not want to say the unit on a public forum. lets just say it is a mule deer rut hunt archery unit everyone wants.


----------



## achiro

nontypical225 said:


> yes we do, i am working on securing 35,000 acres of private right in the heart of the area these were taken. i do not want to say the unit on a public forum. lets just say it is a mule deer rut hunt archery unit everyone wants.


A nice big velvet mulie would bring me to tears. A huge dream of mine! I hope to God that someday I get to fulfill that dream.


----------



## nontypical225

my biggest is the one pictured he scored 231+ gross and 225+ net he had a 181" typical frame and the rest where nontypical points he is an 9X11 scorable points and 11X13 if you go by the idea if you can hang a ring on it, it counts 
that is where the screen name came from.


----------



## slim9300

nontypical225 said:


> i get about 8000 pictures a year and have been chasing the one buck for 3 years now. chasing him and passing other bucks has cost me but if i ever stick him it will all be worth it. this year he was smaller (rack size) i got 40 yards from him a few days before season and then never saw him again. i have 2 30+inchers coming in to and one 6X6 that is about 32 inches that will go in the high 220's


Dang! That's crazy!

Here's my best kill from this year. It's a true Roosie killed on 9/11. The D340 worked nicely. The bull easily weighed 700 lbs. I have never had so much trouble moving an elk with two guys. lol


----------



## achiro

nontypical225 said:


> my biggest is the one pictured he scored 231+ gross and 225+ net he had a 181" typical frame and the rest where nontypical points he is an 9X11 scorable points and 11X13 if you go by the idea if you can hang a ring on it, it counts
> that is where the screen name came from.


DO you have a pic of the mount? In velvet or out on the mount?


----------



## houndhamrick

Kevin- can we get some speeds with different arrow weights for the Vindicator at 32"Dl and 70#....


----------



## nontypical225

achiro said:


> DO you have a pic of the mount? In velvet or out on the mount?



















yes i know there is a huge pile of laundry in the background no need to mention it LOL


----------



## achiro

Wow! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Nice bucks.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Nontypical225 I want to be your friend. Lol.


----------



## showmehntr

Will the left handed bows ship last?

Thanks


----------



## three5x5s

Thats not laundry. There was a party and everyone took off there clothes to go swimming.


----------



## DOAGuide

three5x5s said:


> thats not laundry. There was a party and everyone took off there clothes to go swimming.


LMAO!!!!:elf_moon::RockOn::band::wav:


----------



## antler365

nontypical225 said:


> yes i know there is a huge pile of laundry in the background no need to mention it LOL


I will fold all the laundry for a year and cook for a shot at one of those........ LOL


----------



## Just 1 More

antler365 said:


> I will fold all the laundry for a year and cook for a shot at one of those........ LOL


So in other words... you'll be his biotch .... LOL


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> How about a cam that goes to 32 1/2"?:wink:


Hell yes, don't worry about the vertically challenged.


----------



## Longbow42

> Originally Posted by 5MilesBack
> How about a cam that goes to 32 1/2"?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Strother1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just put a 3" bend in your elbow and call it good!!! J/K
> 
> 
> 
> What if we are already doing that??
Click to expand...


----------



## antler365

Just 1 More said:


> So in other words... you'll be his biotch .... LOL


Well.............. I guess you're right!!!!! LMAO....


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Longbow42 said:


> What if we are already doing that??


Don't be greedy. Just be glad someone actually made a bow worth buying in a 32" draw for you guys.


----------



## Longbow42

houndhamrick said:


> Kevin- can we get some speeds with different arrow weights for the Vindicator at 32"Dl and 70#....


 I don't think Kevin can draw that far back.


----------



## Huber

Kevin, I like the look of black bows, but not a huge fan of the powder coats. Have you considered a different black coating? I like Mathews black bows and PSE has a nice finish also. Sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## 2xR

showmehntr said:


> Will the left handed bows ship last?
> 
> Thanks



*YES* - that is your penalty for being born genetically inferior - LOL J/K






antler365 said:


> I will fold all the laundry for a year and cook for a shot at one of those........ LOL



I'll do it for 13 months...


----------



## antler365

I'll do it for 13 months...[/QUOTE] Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! I can cook and you can do the laundry!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

You guys can duke it out for the rights to do chores. We have good mule deer here that it's not worth it to get involved in the bidding war. Lol.


----------



## SemperF

Im gone for a little while and we go from bows to laundry, Ive got some if someone is folding LOL


----------



## Mys2kal

showmehntr said:


> Will the left handed bows ship last?
> 
> Thanks


I heard Jan...of 2012...J/K


----------



## Mys2kal

gkonduris said:


> For my camo selection.........My string color will be black, red with silver speck


That sounds pretty good.


----------



## showmehntr

Mys2kal said:


> I heard Jan...of 2012...J/K


I just want it by next bow season and I will be happy!!


----------



## nhns4

showmehntr said:


> I just want it by next bow season and I will be happy!!


Same here.. Ill be happy, The deer wont..


----------



## gkonduris

showmehntr said:


> Will the left handed bows ship last?
> 
> Thanks


Unless plans have recently changed, the left handed risers will be produced after the first run on the right handed risers (the mentally challenged guys). I'm a lefty so I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Dameon

Why oh why did I want to switch to my left hand? This is like waiting for Santa Claus.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Why oh why did I want to switch to my left hand? *This is like waiting for Santa Claus*.


Santa's going to get here first


----------



## sightpin

nontypical225 said:


> yes i know there is a huge pile of laundry in the background no need to mention it LOL


Thats sure a nice pile of laundry!=)


----------



## Mys2kal

sightpin said:


> Thats sure a nice pile of laundry!=)


Very impressive pile of laundry!!!lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

*ATA Show*

So which K&K fans here are going to the ATA show ?

bump


----------



## Oregon HG

OHG FACEBOOK!


----------



## Mys2kal

PoppieWellie said:


> So which K&K fans here are going to the ATA show ?
> 
> bump


I am if one of you guys wants to take me with you!


----------



## andy7yo

Did we ever get an answer on a string stopper, yea or nae?


----------



## nhns4

Not yet


----------



## Mys2kal

andy7yo said:


> Did we ever get an answer on a string stopper, yea or nae?


Have not heard an answer yet, but I would assume yea.


----------



## bb11

PoppieWellie said:


> So which K&K fans here are going to the ATA show ?
> 
> bump


Is it in Vegas this year? I am in Vegas and would enjoy meeting any of you guys coming this way.


----------



## Mys2kal

bb11 said:


> Is it in Vegas this year? I am in Vegas and would enjoy meeting any of you guys coming this way.


Indiana


----------



## Dameon

If there is one, I wonder if Kevin is designing it himself. I like the idea of dual string stops like on the new Bear's, but I think they could have been crafted with better material. Although, dual string stops are probably overkill for most archer's with mediocre or better form. Archer's with better form includes present company of course.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Yes to the string stop!!!


----------



## nhns4

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes to the string stop!!!


Prove it with a pic lol.


----------



## Mys2kal

nhns4 said:


> Prove it with a pic lol.


Doesn't have one without a pic! lol


----------



## Dameon

+1 on the pic. Feed our curiousity....please.


----------



## nhns4

Bedtime bump.


----------



## Moritz

Kevin, apart from K&K archery the only other company that impressed me so far with their 2011 bow is Bear with their Carnage. What's they produced a bow that's 5fps faster, with a 1/4" more brace height and longer ATA. Impressive if you ask me and it seems like they did this by just making the cams lighter. Am i correct in saying this? Will we be seeing a 6" Speed-monster from you next year?


----------



## cordini

As for pics.....Patience!! All good things come to those who wait.....Remember, Kevin has several patent applications out there, so I would rather wait for a complete picture of the bow when he has the patents in hand rather than having K & K post pics of different parts right now. I'm pretty sure we will be seeing those pics very soon.....Kate & Kevin have a lot going on right now getting everything together so they can get the bows ready to ship......:juggle:

Here's an FYI for you.....Greg is tuning bows now! Anybody in need of a good tune should get in touch with him.....He knows Kevin's bows inside out!! :thumb: My GTO is going out to him to get it ready for my Bro-in-law....Give him a shout!! Send your PM to: Hornhunter! here on AT.


----------



## rocket75

good morniing k and k


----------



## antler365

Oregon HG said:


> OHG FACEBOOK!


Kool!!!!


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> As for pics.....Patience!! All good things come to those who wait.....Remember, Kevin has several patent applications out there, so I would rather wait for a complete picture of the bow when he has the patents in hand rather than having K & K post pics of different parts right now. I'm pretty sure we will be seeing those pics very soon.....Kate & Kevin have a lot going on right now getting everything together so they can get the bows ready to ship......:juggle:
> 
> Here's an FYI for you.....Greg is tuning bows now! Anybody in need of a good tune should get in touch with him.....He knows Kevin's bows inside out!! :thumb: My GTO is going out to him to get it ready for my Bro-in-law....Give him a shout!! Send your PM to: Hornhunter! here on AT.


That is AWESOME!!! Greg is a top notch guy all around....


----------



## andy7yo

andy7yo said:


> Did we ever get an answer on a string stopper, yea or nae?





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes to the string stop!!!


Thanks Brother.


----------



## antler365

andy7yo said:


> Thanks Brother.


Love that heart shot Andy!!!!!!


----------



## 2xR

antler365 said:


> Kool!!!!





antler365 said:


> That is AWESOME!!! Greg is a top notch guy all around....


X2 - Nice job Mike. Can you do a set of Para-Ordanance grips that have 30 line checkering on the entire side plate and make it stick??? Almost no-one makes after market grips for the para...

Greg is a GREAT guy and an even better bow tuner - you will not be disappointed!


----------



## 2xR

kyraizor said:


> newb question.
> 
> Will any sight, rest and quiver fit with the K&K? I need to head out and pick something up this week to send to OHG, but wanted to make sure I didn't buy something that won't work.



I believe you are good with sight/rest, but Kevin previously said the riser will be manufactured to accomodate Fuse type quiver mounts...


----------



## nhns4

Morning everyone.


----------



## peregrine82

We are getting down to crunch time, I am sure that things are a bit frenzied in Idaho. Hopefully the next week will bring more info.


----------



## matjok

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Good Morning all


----------



## Just 1 More

Well heck... i'll jump on the "GOOD MORNING" wagon ;-)


----------



## Karbon

One more AM bump.

Greg, (HH!) good luck to you brother.


----------



## YeOleFart

What the heck -- Good morning also -- 17 degrees here nothing else to do


----------



## Dameon

Good morning. Yeah, it is definitely cold here in MO. I imagine the deer and ducks definitely have to be on the move this morning. It's a shame I have to spend it here at work. Good luck to those that have more freetime than I. Happy hunting.


----------



## DOAGuide

peregrine82 said:


> We are getting down to crunch time, I am sure that things are a bit *frenzied in Idaho*. Hopefully the next week will bring more info.


And covered in snow. From what I hear things are moving along quite nicely with the bows. 

AND

Good morning everyone.


----------



## slim9300

2xR said:


> I believe you are good with sight/rest, but Kevin previously said the riser will be manufactured to accomodate Fuse type quiver mounts...


Don't Octane quivers come with the same hardware as the fuse (plus some other styles)? I'm talking about the triangle style adaptors.


----------



## houndhamrick

Good Morning ....


----------



## achiro

I may have missed it but who's making the sideplates?(I'm assuming sideplates)


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kyraizor said:


> newb question.
> 
> Will any sight, rest and quiver fit with the K&K? I need to head out and pick something up this week to send to OHG, but wanted to make sure I didn't buy something that won't work.


As 2xR stated the sight is a AMO standard thread and mounting hole distance.

The riser has the triangles machined into it, so any Fuse quiver will work or any quiver with the triangles, or a 1 piece quiver will obviously work.


Things are getting to the walnut cutting time!!!!!

Lots of "making sure all the suppliers are on schedule calls and emails. Parts are slowly coming in from several different suppliers. I have to check the "first off" production part for every part on the bow to verify the specs. Takes a little time to do all this, but better slow than WRONG!!!


----------



## CdBurner

Is it safe to assume most any and all accessories I will put on will not be available in God's county early season?


----------



## nhns4

CdBurner said:


> Is it safe to assume most any and all accessories I will put on will not be available in God's county early season?


I thought in a prior post Kevin said that you would be able to order a stabilizer from him in your camo choice.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Hey Kevin, why did your stars change color?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

nhns4 said:


> I thought in a prior post Kevin said that you would be able to order a stabilizer from him in your camo choice.


We have stabilizers in every camo we offer on the bows and in Bonehead for the Athens shooters.



5MilesBack said:


> Hey Kevin, why did your stars change color?


Didn't even know I had stars?

I checked, the stars are purple because LSU is going to beat the Aggies in the Cotton Bowl!!!

I'm a supporting retailer and a Sponsor on AT, thus the purple stars.


----------



## sightpin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> As 2xR stated the sight is a AMO standard thread and mounting hole distance.
> 
> The riser has the triangles machined into it, so any Fuse quiver will work or any quiver with the triangles, or a 1 piece quiver will obviously work.
> 
> 
> Things are getting to the walnut cutting time!!!!!
> 
> Lots of "making sure all the suppliers are on schedule calls and emails. Parts are slowly coming in from several different suppliers. I have to check the "first off" production part for every part on the bow to verify the specs. Takes a little time to do all this, but better slow than WRONG!!!


I've always said, "that if you want something done thoroughly, and done right, have someone do it thats compulsive! =)


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I'm a supporting retailer and a Sponsor on AT, thus the purple stars.


Yesterday they were red. What were you yesterday? I would have rather seen LSU pound Ohio State, but I guess Arkansas can do the same.:teeth:


----------



## nhns4

5MilesBack said:


> Yesterday they were red. What were you yesterday? I would have rather seen LSU pound Ohio State, but I guess Arkansas can do the same.:teeth:


I would love for any team to pound Ohio State!!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Dameon said:


> Why oh why did I want to switch to my left hand?


I go left when i need some strange or i have a cut on my right.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> I go left when i need some strange or i have a cut on my right.


Boy.. you just aint right


----------



## FishingBen

Is it too late to say good morning again?


----------



## PoppieWellie

bump


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Boy.. you just aint right


well ya know poo poo sometimes the woman aint around also.


----------



## Dameon

Trailhuntin1 said:


> I go left when i need some strange or i have a cut on my right.


That's just wrong. Funny.


----------



## antler365

One of my hunting partners November 10th Lee County Iowa... I shot a doe... It's all good.. I will be back on the first of January!


----------



## nhns4

Nice buck for sure. I keep telling people all the big bucks are In Iowa not Illinois. Wish they'd listen 


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> Nice buck for sure. I keep telling people all the big bucks are In Iowa not Illinois. Wish they'd listen 


 Illinois 2009...


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> Nice buck for sure. I keep telling people all the big bucks are In Iowa not Illinois. Wish they'd listen 


 Iowa has been a three year draw for us... We have family in Stronghurst Illinois.. We go there when we don't draw in Iowa...


----------



## Karbon

Nice deer guys, I have nothing even close!


----------



## antler365

Last one i promise.... Illinois 2008....


----------



## antler365

Karbon said:


> Nice deer guys, I have nothing even close!


I thought i saw a photo of you Steve with a GIANT Whitetail?


----------



## andy7yo

antler365 said:


> Love that heart shot Andy!!!!!!


Thanks Bro, wish I could say that they were all like that.


----------



## nhns4

This is how I roll around town after a kill lol.


----------



## YeOleFart

antler365 said:


> Last one i promise.... Illinois 2008....


Congrats -- Great deer & photos, 
central Mo. just don't grow bodies like that -- or racks!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

nhns4 said:


> This is how I roll around town after a kill lol.


Yessir! Been there, done that with my old 79 LTD 4 door. LOL!


----------



## nhns4

This is as big as they get in Illinois. His pics are fake for sure lol.


----------



## nhns4

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Yessir! Been there, done that with my old 79 LTD 4 door. LOL!


Hahah. Thus darn car won't die!! Got some trucks in mind just waiting for this one to kick the bucket. No car payments are nice. But student loans cam kiss my$:&(


----------



## R0CKETMAN

split or solid? I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere...


----------



## antler365

split....


----------



## Out West

So when can we expect the bow pictures? 113 pages and counting is getting crazy....


----------



## nhns4

Out West said:


> So when can we expect the bow pictures? 113 pages and counting is getting crazy....


They are somewhere on one of the pages. He edited a post and put them in there. But you gotta go through each page and try and find them. 


----------



## antler365

:zip:


nhns4 said:


> They are somewhere on one of the pages. He edited a post and put them in there. But you gotta go through each page and try and find them. 


----------



## Just 1 More

Out West said:


> So when can we expect the bow pictures? 113 pages and counting is getting crazy....


Look around page 94


----------



## Out West

Just 1 More said:


> Look around page 94


thanks


----------



## Out West

So what is different between the cams on the K&K bows compared to the Strother cams?


----------



## fourbarrel

Let off, valley , smoother draw force curve,rotating mod,smooth and speed mods


----------



## Karbon

Out West said:


> So what is different between the cams on the K&K bows compared to the Strother cams?


Kevin is in control (with Kate's permission) of the K&K cams...I have to stop right there.


----------



## Twsted

Out West said:


> So what is different between the cams on the K&K bows compared to the Strother cams?


I am curious too.
Just looking at pics the closest match to a Strother cam (IMO) would be the Valor cams.


----------



## houndhamrick

I Have a name for my Vindicator... and it will live up to it too..


----------



## Scottie/PA

fourbarrel said:


> let off, valley , smoother draw force curve,rotating mod,smooth and speed mods


Exactly!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

And now Kevin's stars are back to red again. What the heck is AT doing? Maybe it *was* an LSU thing.

Hey Kevin, when I first ordered I said I wanted speed mods (before we knew what we were getting). Since the bow comes with smooth mods, will you just throw in the speed mods and charge me for those. Or do I need to make a special request for the speed mods again? I just want to make sure I get the speed mods......not that I'm into speed or anything.


----------



## SemperF

5MilesBack said:


> And now Kevin's stars are back to red again. What the heck is AT doing? Maybe it *was* an LSU thing.


Physecidelics man


----------



## antler365

SemperF said:


> Physecidelics man



I just made Mushroom soup......:mg:


----------



## Longbow42

5MilesBack said:


> And now Kevin's stars are back to red again. What the heck is AT doing? Maybe it *was* an LSU thing.
> 
> Hey Kevin, when I first ordered I said I wanted speed mods (before we knew what we were getting). Since the bow comes with smooth mods, will you just throw in the speed mods and charge me for those. Or do I need to make a special request for the speed mods again? I just want to make sure I get the speed mods......not that I'm into speed or anything.


Me too, though I asked on my order too.


----------



## houndhamrick

:set1_pot:


----------



## SemperF

Theres special stuff in the protein shakes LOL J/K


----------



## houndhamrick

5MilesBack said:


> And now Kevin's stars are back to red again. What the heck is AT doing? Maybe it *was* an LSU thing.
> 
> Hey Kevin, when I first ordered I said I wanted speed mods (before we knew what we were getting). Since the bow comes with smooth mods, will you just throw in the speed mods and charge me for those. Or do I need to make a special request for the speed mods again? I just want to make sure I get the speed mods......not that I'm into speed or anything.


Same here...


----------



## SemperF

Magic Stars ,blue moons oh never mind thats lucky charms LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Here is a fun question:

Do most of you shoot an arrow that is the same length as you draw or do you shoot one shorter and if so by how much? As an example - I shoot a 29"draw but cut my arrows to 28 3/4.


----------



## YeOleFart

28" draw --- 27 1/8" arrow


----------



## SemperF

29" draw some at 28.5 and some at 30 for the Vanquish


----------



## Longbow42

I pull 32.5" and shoot a 30.5" arrow; weight between 490-550 grains.


----------



## nontypical225

30" draw with a 29" arrow but that is mostly because i was shooting at 29 1/2" draw and i did not want to buy new arrows


----------



## antler365

29" DL Arrows cut to 28 1/2


----------



## realmfg

28" DL 27" arrows


----------



## houndhamrick

fellas, need some advice on arrow set up for vindicator 70#/32"....help on broadhead weight too.....Never shot a bow that truely fit me, so going to longer arrow is a new ball game for me


----------



## antler365

kyraizor said:


> Ok. The newb just had a really unpleasant experience after driving 2 hours to the proshop. What is your favorite online site? I need to order a rest, sight and quiver. They basically called me an idiot for ordering a bow I haven't seen or shot and all but refused to help me since I wasn't buying a bow from them. Which I will definitely not do now.
> 
> Anybody know a good archery shop in Ky?


If you decide to order online.... Lancaster Archery is the best hands down..


----------



## DOAGuide

houndhamrick said:


> fellas, need some advice on arrow set up for vindicator 70#/32"....help on broadhead weight too.....Never shot a bow that truely fit me, so going to longer arrow is a new ball game for me


What arrows are you going to be shooting?


----------



## nhns4

kyraizor said:


> Ok. The newb just had a really unpleasant experience after driving 2 hours to the proshop. What is your favorite online site? I need to order a rest, sight and quiver. They basically called me an idiot for ordering a bow I haven't seen or shot and all but refused to help me since I wasn't buying a bow from them. Which I will definitely not do now.
> 
> Anybody know a good archery shop in Ky?


Id take my money else where as well. There was a shop
Near where I use to live with a #%{ owner. I'd drive out of my way to get my supplies because of him. 
Lancaster archery is good. If you know what you want just google search those items. I'm compiling my list as well as we speak.


----------



## houndhamrick

DOAGuide said:


> What arrows are you going to be shooting?


leaning toward the acc's...


----------



## nhns4

kyraizor said:


> short of a 3+ hour drive, I have no choice. Not really wanting to do the Gander Mountain or Bass Pro shop thing, but I will.


Do you know what your going to go with accessory wise?


----------



## houndhamrick

nhns4 said:


> Id take my money else where as well. There was a shop
> Near where I use to live with a #%{ owner. I'd drive out of my way to get my supplies because of him.
> Lancaster archery is good. If you know what you want just google search those items. I'm compiling my list as well as we speak.


 Im getting my list together too. im up in the air with the rest, but for the sight spot hog has done me well, but i have been looking at the sure loc...the stab is coming from [email protected]


----------



## nhns4

houndhamrick said:


> Im getting my list together too. im up in the air with the rest, but for the sight spot hog has done me well, but i have been looking at the sure loc...the stab is coming from [email protected]


Yeah I'm thinking spot Hogg hogg-it. Rest qad hd ( whichever one doest drop your arrow if u let down). Stab K&K. Quiver dunno but that's the least of my worries. Thinkin if sending the stuff OHG to have dipped so it's a complete reaper buck.


----------



## Longbow42

houndhamrick said:


> leaning toward the acc's...


I shoot the ACC Pro Hunters and love them. They are tough to beat. I just put 6 new ACC PH's up for sale on the classifieds. They are 30.5" long and beautifully wrapped, crested and fletched. They also have the upgraded G nocks and adapters. I find that nock system to be the most accurate.


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> Here is a fun question:
> 
> Do most of you shoot an arrow that is the same length as you draw or do you shoot one shorter and if so by how much? As an example - I shoot a 29"draw but cut my arrows to 28 3/4.


My draw is supposed to be 32", but as measured on my draw board, my bows are 32 3/4". My arrows are about 30.5".


----------



## Sodhunter

I shoot what I always thought was a 30" draw Mathews Legacy. I figured out it is actually 30and 3/4". My arrows are 29". They actually are a shorter than the front face of my bow. I am thinking for my new bow I want to go with a an ACC or FMJ arrow at between 400 and 450 grains for hunting and a lighter arrow for some 3D. I would like to have the front of my arrow at the front of the riser so my broadhead is in front of my hand and the riser and I could open up an expandable and shoot at birds or turkeys. I am a newb who is figuring this stuff out so could someone tell me if this is feasible or wise and recommend what would be a good arrow combination for a 30" draw 70lb. Vengeance? I will be using a ripcord rest. Can this bow be tuned for a 430 grain arrow and a 350 grain arrow so I could just swap out sights and shoot either or would I have to retune rest or D loop etc. to do this? Maybe Kevin knows what arrows and spine a 70lb. 30" Vengeance would tune and shoot well with? Also can I assume a tight spot quiver will attach well with this rig? I want to dip in God's Country so I need to order. Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions guys.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

SemperF said:


> Magic Stars ,blue moons oh never mind thats lucky charms LOL


whatever man it magicly taste like cow ****


----------



## Trailhuntin1

kyraizor said:


> Ok. The newb just had a really unpleasant experience after driving 2 hours to the proshop. What is your favorite online site? I need to order a rest, sight and quiver. They basically called me an idiot for ordering a bow I haven't seen or shot and all but refused to help me since I wasn't buying a bow from them. Which I will definitely not do now.
> 
> Anybody know a good archery shop in Ky?


southshorearcherysupply. Jerry will take care of you.


----------



## houndhamrick

Longbow42 said:


> I shoot the ACC Pro Hunters and love them. They are tough to beat. I just put 6 new ACC PH's up for sale on the classifieds. They are 30.5" long and beautifully wrapped, crested and fletched. They also have the upgraded G nocks and adapters. I find that nock system to be the most accurate.


Whats the weight of the arrow?


----------



## lipcurl

im joining the club. just sent an email ordering an all pred camo vengeance


----------



## nhns4

Right now I have a ripcord on my Mathews. And I like it. But If you draw you bow and then let down because a shot didn't present itself the rest goes down too. The qad ultra rest series is set up so if that happens the rest stays up so your arrow doesn't fall. I like that idea but I'd also have in the back of my mind that it may not release when shot. Doubtful tho if that ever happens.


----------



## andy7yo

lipcurl said:


> im joining the club. just sent an email ordering an all pred camo vengeance


Welcome aboard. Now read all 112 pages of this thread b4 morning. lol


----------



## nhns4

I have a 5 pin on my monster but only use three pins. My first pin is dead on at 20-30 yrds. 2nd pin is 40 and 3rd is 50. So I may go back to a 3 pin.


----------



## nhns4

andy7yo said:


> Welcome aboard. Now read all 112 pages of this thread b4 morning. lol


He's serious! Lol


----------



## houndhamrick

lipcurl said:


> im joining the club. just sent an email ordering an all pred camo vengeance


welcome...


----------



## Buster of Xs

Have any of you guys even seen these yet? 114 pages for something yet to be seen would be nuts! And I really don't feel like looking though 114 pages to _maybe_ find a picture. :lol:


----------



## jfuller17

This is the sight I am looking for my black vengence..............


----------



## jfuller17

Its mostly carbon fiber and I do love carbon fiber!!


----------



## nhns4

Buster of Xs said:


> Have any of you guys even seen these yet? 114 pages for something yet to be seen would be nuts! And I really don't feel like looking though 114 pages to _maybe_ find a picture. :lol:


Show me an archer who isn't nuts.


----------



## Jayb22

I have a 5 pin axcel armortech sight and love it. It's by far the best sight I have seen and tried. It might be a tad heavy but your pins are fully incloses and protected and every adjustment on it is micro adjustable. Even your individual pins. A little expensive but well worth it.


----------



## houndhamrick

any new arrow rest come out or coming out soon? This is one part of the bow that im stuck on...


----------



## Buster of Xs

nhns4 said:


> Show me an archer who isn't nuts.


Got me there, bud!


----------



## nhns4

jfuller17 said:


> This is the sight I am looking for my black vengence..............


Pricetag?


----------



## houndhamrick

jfuller17 said:


> This is the sight I am looking for my black vengence..............


That is one tuff looking sight....


----------



## IrkedCitizen

houndhamrick said:


> any new arrow rest come out or coming out soon? This is one part of the bow that im stuck on...


Trophy Ridge's new "revolution" rest looks intriguing.


----------



## jfuller17

It is awsome! It has micro adjust pins also. Check it out at archerxtreme.com They have a sweet quiver called the vapor also.


----------



## pendejo37

nhns4 said:


> Show me an archer who isn't nuts.


I'm not crazy!
and neither am I ! 
And neither am I !


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I shoot a Spot Hogg Hogg-It 7 pin with a wrap. I am going to be switching to a Hogg Father 7 pin. I live in Colorado so 80 yard shots are not uncommon. I don't want to hear about how unethical that is.


----------



## houndhamrick

jfuller17 said:


> Its mostly carbon fiber and I do love carbon fiber!!


Any info on this sight? cant find website.....Ill be looking into this sight... I watched intro on video, Real nice


----------



## houndhamrick

jfuller17 said:


> It is awsome! It has micro adjust pins also. Check it out at archerxtreme.com They have a sweet quiver called the vapor also.


im all over this....


----------



## houndhamrick

IrkedCitizen said:


> Trophy Ridge's new "revolution" rest looks intriguing.


Ill check this out..


----------



## nhns4

jfuller17 said:


> It is awsome! It has micro adjust pins also. Check it out at archerxtreme.com They have a sweet quiver called the vapor also.


That does look sick... I hate how places dont put up prices...


----------



## realmfg

houndhamrick said:


> any new arrow rest come out or coming out soon? This is one part of the bow that im stuck on...


Get a LD.


----------



## DOAGuide

Get a Trophy Taker smackdown. works like a limb driver but off the bottom limb.


----------



## houndhamrick

realmfg said:


> Get a LD.


What rest is that?


----------



## Mys2kal

houndhamrick said:


> What rest is that?


Limb driver


----------



## Hoppy

DOAGuide said:


> Get a Trophy Taker smackdown. works like a limb driver but off the bottom limb.


That's what my Vindicator will have on it! Awesome rest.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Nevermind someone beat me to it.


----------



## SemperF

Spott hogg can be ordered with top pins at say .19 and .10 for bottom 3 on the 5 pin Hogg It as well as there other sights. this makes for a better sight picture on target at longer yardages. Spott Hogg also give military Current/Veteran discount. QAD rests work awesome if set proper.


----------



## Mys2kal

I have a smackdown on my EVO.


----------



## Longbow42

houndhamrick said:


> Whats the weight of the arrow?


According to my calculations, they weigh around 490. I could weigh them on a scale if you want? let me know. That weight is with a 125 gr point.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Raw pockets*

Figured I better post something to keep you guys from falling asleep.

As you can see I took a good bit of weight out of the pockets!!!!!

Don't worry I'll send a Sharpie with every bow so you can customize your set, that way they don't have that "shine" to them to scare the deer. 

But you could always send Morse code with them like they are!!!


----------



## Longbow42

houndhamrick said:


> any new arrow rest come out or coming out soon? This is one part of the bow that im stuck on...


I just got the new AAE DOA rest for my K&K bow. It has the best features of the QAD and Code Red. So far, I really like it. All metal internals, stays up on a let down, but supports the arrow longer then a QAD and needs very little pressure from the cable to trigger it.


----------



## mdewitt71

Dang, that is nice...............


----------



## SemperF

No sharpie we can blind them and BAM!!!lol


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Figured I better post something to keep you guys from falling asleep.
> 
> As you can see I took a good bit of weight out of the pockets!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry I'll send a Sharpie with every bow so you can customize your set, that way they don't have that "shine" to them to scare the deer.
> 
> But you could always send Morse code with them like they are!!!


Looks good. Would look even better in Predator camo.


----------



## three5x5s

> short of a 3+ hour drive, I have no choice. Not really wanting to do the Gander Mountain or Bass Pro shop thing, but I will.


3 hours is not a bad drive to know it gets done right. I drive up to TVA in Ohio about twice a year & thats a 3&1/2 hour drive.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Figured I better post something to keep you guys from falling asleep.
> 
> As you can see I took a good bit of weight out of the pockets!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry I'll send a Sharpie with every bow so you can customize your set, that way they don't have that "shine" to them to scare the deer.
> 
> But you could always send Morse code with them like they are!!!


Kevin

Very nice. You trimmed those down nicely. Does the sharpie cost extra? And you wont send LSU colors will you. LOL!


----------



## nhns4

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Figured I better post something to keep you guys from falling asleep.
> 
> As you can see I took a good bit of weight out of the pockets!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry I'll send a Sharpie with every bow so you can customize your set, that way they don't have that "shine" to them to scare the deer.
> 
> But you could always send Morse code with them like they are!!!


New meaning to a deer in the headlights lol..
Looks good...


----------



## 09Dreamseason

looking sweet everyday.........


----------



## blmarlin

Hoppy said:


> That's what my Vindicator will have on it! Awesome rest.


another vote for the smackdown rest


----------



## Mys2kal

Could you send a can of flat black spray paint with mine? A sharpie would take too long.


----------



## nhns4

Slowly but surely, its all coming together...
But in case you were wondering Kevin.. WE ARE READY lol


----------



## nhns4

Mys2kal said:


> Could you send a can of flat black spray paint with mine? A sharpie would take too long.


Rhino Lining


----------



## andy7yo

Pockets looks awesome, please polish my cams and limb pockets and put on a gloss black riser, that would be sick!!!:mg:


----------



## nhns4

kyraizor said:


> If K&K has a dealer within that of me, then yes I would gladly make the drive for service, repair and installation. The problem is I am trying to outfit a bow that no dealer around me has heard of (yet). I don't know enough about the stuff yet to talk intelligently about hypotheticals. I know I may change my mind on what rest or sight I want to use after using a while. I just don't want to buy crap to put on a bow that I am super excited about getting. Let alone the money going into dipping the accessory to match (which will kill it's resale value). I want it to match. So the underlying problem is simple. I don't know what the heck I am doing.


We were all in that spot at one point... Its fun to learn... And $$$


----------



## bowtech2006

jfuller17 said:


> This is the sight I am looking for my black vengence..............


Where do you find a carbon carnivore for sale?
Thanks


----------



## nhns4

bowtech2006 said:


> Where do you find a carbon carnivore for sale?
> Thanks


I'm trying to figure that out as well... May not be out yet.. But it looks like its worth looking into.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

kyraizor said:


> If K&K has a dealer within that of me, then yes I would gladly make the drive for service, repair and installation. The problem is I am trying to outfit a bow that no dealer around me has heard of (yet). I don't know enough about the stuff yet to talk intelligently about hypotheticals. I know I may change my mind on what rest or sight I want to use after using a while. I just don't want to buy crap to put on a bow that I am super excited about getting. Let alone the money going into dipping the accessory to match (which will kill it's resale value). I want it to match. So the underlying problem is simple. I don't know what the heck I am doing.


That's why I am going all black. I already have a black Tight Spot quiver, an all black Spot Hogg Hogg-It, and my rest is black. My Posten stabilizer has a camo insert though. 

If you get busted for having a black bow then you should have already released the arrow.


----------



## SemperF

Some dealers will still never hear about these bows, just the way it seems to be, but stay tuned on this thread and make friends we can give our opinions and help as much as possible with questions you have or ideas. The people on here like good stuff and have used enough to tell you what might not be a good idea. My names Patrick


----------



## toby lester

I guess I'll join the crowd...Can't wait until the new bows. each picture get me more and more excited.


----------



## SemperF

Evening Toby


----------



## nhns4

toby lester said:


> I guess I'll join the crowd...Can't wait until the new bows. each picture get me more and more excited.


Welcome aboard the Crazy Train...


----------



## Mys2kal

kyraizor said:


> If K&K has a dealer within that of me, then yes I would gladly make the drive for service, repair and installation. The problem is I am trying to outfit a bow that no dealer around me has heard of (yet). I don't know enough about the stuff yet to talk intelligently about hypotheticals. I know I may change my mind on what rest or sight I want to use after using a while. I just don't want to buy crap to put on a bow that I am super excited about getting. Let alone the money going into dipping the accessory to match (which will kill it's resale value). I want it to match. So the underlying problem is simple. I don't know what the heck I am doing.


Most of us just try alot of accessories before we find something that we really like. At least thats what I do. I have bought, sold, and tried alot of different accessories, but now I have a pretty good idea of what I like. I like to try alot of different bows too though, before finding one that really fits me. Everyone has their own opinions and likes/dislikes though. You can ask whats the best arrow rest and you will get 10 different answers.


----------



## Out West

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Figured I better post something to keep you guys from falling asleep.
> 
> As you can see I took a good bit of weight out of the pockets!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry I'll send a Sharpie with every bow so you can customize your set, that way they don't have that "shine" to them to scare the deer.
> 
> But you could always send Morse code with them like they are!!!


Pockets look nice. So I guess no side locking tabs? At least I don't see a spot for them.....


----------



## DOAGuide

kyraizor said:


> If K&K has a dealer within that of me, then yes I would gladly make the drive for service, repair and installation. The problem is I am trying to outfit a bow that no dealer around me has heard of (yet). I don't know enough about the stuff yet to talk intelligently about hypotheticals. I know I may change my mind on what rest or sight I want to use after using a while. I just don't want to buy crap to put on a bow that I am super excited about getting. Let alone the money going into dipping the accessory to match (which will kill it's resale value). I want it to match. So the underlying problem is simple. I don't know what the heck I am doing.


Understand that bow shop dealers want to sell you the bows they stock. If they aren't going to deal in a specific brand of bow then they will more than likely bad mouth that brand. NOT ALL DEALERS ARE LIKE THIS! But alot of them are. There is a wealth of info on this forum. BUT, the #1 thing is what feels right to you. Go to local shoots and look at peoples stuff. Ask the pros and cons.


----------



## SemperF

Mys2kal said:


> Most of us just try alot of accessories before we find something that we really like. At least thats what I do. I have bought, sold, and tried alot of different accessories, but now I have a pretty good idea of what I like. I like to try alot of different bows too though, before finding one that really fits me. Everyone has their own opinions and likes/dislikes though. You can ask whats the best arrow rest and you will get 10 different answers.


But the 10 answers will be on good parts not junk , this is where the addiction gets crazy at times LOL


----------



## nhns4

My wife is wondering why there are so many presents for her under the tree. Havent told her about the bow yet... But shes getting a bow to lol..


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> My wife is wondering why there are so many presents for her under the tree. Havent told her about the bow yet... But shes getting a bow to lol..


 This makes them more mad when they find out they always say you only did that because you knew I would b mad OOOh your in trouble LOL


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> This makes them more mad when they find out they always say you only did that because you knew I would b mad OOOh your in trouble LOL


Oh I know... She knows I'm looking and is fine with that. But it'll be in around my bday so itll be my present to myself..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Out West said:


> Pockets look nice. So I guess no side locking tabs? At least I don't see a spot for them.....


Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.

Pocket uses (2) 10-24 button heads to lock the pocket down.

The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.

This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift. 

This means ACCURACY!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> Very nice. You trimmed those down nicely. Does the sharpie cost extra? And you wont send LSU colors will you. LOL!


Are there any other colors but the LSU colors of Purple/Gold? LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.
> 
> The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.
> 
> This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift.
> 
> This means ACCURACY!


And this is what I already order a Vengence.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.
> 
> The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.
> 
> This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift.
> 
> This means ACCURACY!


Love it man. You are always raising the bar! Can't freakin wait to shoot it.


----------



## nhns4

jfuller17 said:


> And this is what I already order a Vengence.


Amen to that.


----------



## boonerbrad

Only one bow company i know has limbs that won't shift some if hit from the side. I think you have addressed a problem few talk about. Well done Kevin.


----------



## BMG

Longbow42 said:


> I just got the new AAE DOA rest for my K&K bow. It has the best features of the QAD and Code Red. So far, I really like it. All metal internals, stays up on a let down, but supports the arrow longer then a QAD and needs very little pressure from the cable to trigger it.


is the launcher on the DOA plastic or metal? I can't really tell from their website.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

BMG said:


> is the launcher on the DOA plastic or metal? I can't really tell from their website.


To add to this, which mount did you get?


----------



## nhns4

BMG said:


> is the launcher on the DOA plastic or metal? I can't really tell from their website.


This is taken from another blog
"It seems to have incorporated the best of the QAD and Ripcord. It just came out in August and then they had an issue which has then been fixed. It has all metal internal parts, bearings, etc. It is full capture and will stay up during a letdown. Plus, it stays up longer and falls quickly at the last micro second and has been tested up to 400 fps. Supposed to need very little pull so won't effect timing. Lifetime guarantee on parts. Sounds like a great hunting rest."


----------



## roblytle13

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are there any other colors but the LSU colors of Purple/Gold? LOL


I guess if you are a East Carolina Pirate fan you could agree. I like the Carolina Blue myself but purple and gold is ok. P.S. Is there any change that Mr. Clause will be bringing me a K&K Bow


----------



## traditional1970

someone with photoshop experience needs to put the limbs, cams and pockets together, that kevin posted, for us to see........


----------



## gkonduris

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are there any other colors but the LSU colors of Purple/Gold? LOL


The sheep herders in Greece do..........They claim the sheep can't recognize the colorsukey:ukey:


----------



## DOAGuide

gkonduris said:


> The sheep herders in Greece do..........They claim the sheep can't recognize the colorsukey:ukey:


LOLOLOLOLOL! I thought you were making a comment about LSU students and their dating preference. JUST KIDDING KEVIN......Don't put my bow at the end of the list.


----------



## 12 rings only

5MilesBack said:


> I would have rather seen LSU pound Ohio State, but I guess Arkansas can do the same.:teeth:


OSUs going to beat the Hogs SOOOOOOOOOOOO bad that you will feel it in Colorado!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are there any other colors but the LSU colors of Purple/Gold? LOL


Buckeye Red and Silver!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Figured I better post something to keep you guys from falling asleep.
> 
> As you can see I took a good bit of weight out of the pockets!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry I'll send a Sharpie with every bow so you can customize your set, that way they don't have that "shine" to them to scare the deer.
> 
> But you could always send Morse code with them like they are!!!


Here is the morse code, Kevin....

... .. -- .--. .-.. -.-- / --. --- .-. --. . --- ..- ...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

12 rings only said:


> Buckeye Red and Silver!!!


After the beating Florida and LSU put on Ohio St in the NC game, they should have changed their colors to Black/Blue and PINK.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PoppieWellie said:


> Here is the morse code, Kevin....
> 
> ... .. -- .--. .-.. -.-- / --. --- .-. --. . --- ..- ...


Now translate to English please!!! LOL


----------



## IrkedCitizen

kevin strother1 said:


> now translate to english please!!! Lol


"simply gorgeous"


----------



## DOAGuide

PoppieWellie said:


> Here is the morse code, Kevin....
> 
> ... .. -- .--. .-.. -.-- / --. --- .-. --. . --- ..- ...


My hat's off to PoppieWellie. --- ..- - ... - .- -. -.. .. -. --.


----------



## PoppieWellie

IrkedCitizen said:


> "simply gorgeous"


Well, you beat me to it! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I must have been absent the day they taught Morse code in school!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I must have been absent the day they taught Morse code in school!!!


With the help of google I was able to locate the decoder ring from the cereal box.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

So I've shown you the limbs, cams with mods, pockets and the string. So is there anything else you would like to see?

No, I'm not giving you pics of my beautiful wife!!! LOL

I will be (hopefully) posting pics of the riser and a fully assembled bow within ___ days.

We are so close you can smell the "**** azz fritter bread" cooking!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

The "critter/fritter" bread didn't make me laugh. When you referred to it as "**** bread" I couldn't help but laugh.

People are going to hammer you about showing the cable teflon roller rod slide.


----------



## chesnut oak

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are there any other colors but the LSU colors of Purple/Gold? LOL


Yea, there is Kevin UT Orange!!LOL... Vol Orange!! There coming back slowly but surely.


----------



## GTOJoe

Kevin Strother1 said:


> So I've shown you the limbs, cams with mods, pockets and the string. So is there anything else you would like to see?
> 
> No, I'm not giving you pics of my beautiful wife!!! LOL
> 
> I will be (hopefully) posting pics of the riser and a fully assembled bow within _1_ days.
> 
> 
> We are so close you can smell the "fritter bread" cooking!!!


I filled in the blank for you.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

GTOJoe said:


> I filled in the blank for you.


Yes you did, but you left out the 0 behind the 1!!! J/K


----------



## DOAGuide

How about the string suppressor, or the new "speed nocks", or the side plates for the grip, or, or Kate......you already said no, so.....heck....decals! Anything, just keep'em coming.


----------



## GTOJoe

Good one.
Thanks for the Pictures and keeping us so informed.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I must have been absent the day they taught Morse code in school!!!


It was only taught in school offering Hebrews and Latin. LOL


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin we can all watch YouTube if we want to see your wife. Haha. Let's see some pics of bow parts. I like doa's suggestions.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> How about the string suppressor, or the new "speed nocks", or the side plates for the grip, or, or Kate......you already said no, so.....heck....decals! Anything, just keep'em coming.


I will be at BowJax tomorrow looking at some parts!!!!

I already have shown the riser decal for the bow model name!!!

I will keep posting pics of little things as I can!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will be at BowJax tomorrow looking at some parts!!!!
> 
> I already have shown the riser decal for the bow model name!!!
> 
> I will keep posting pics of little things as I can!!!


We really appreciate your efforts on keeping us informed. Its fun to see things come together.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

It's stressful waiting on parts!!!!

I will save some surprises for the complete bow pictures!


----------



## Jayb22

Where was the pic of the riser decal? As much as I like the pictures I think it would be easier on most of us if we never seen or heard anything about the bow til they were ready to be shipped. I never knew who you were or what bows you designed until this year and after reading info and finally buying one of your bows I'm a huge believer. Can't wait to see/hear reviews of the bow. 

Have you decided which bows your going to use in your comparison/review that you were going to be doing? 

Kevin you deserve a big holiday once we all have been given our new bows. You must be putting in some serious hours.


----------



## mt hunter22

yepp Thanks Kevin and cant wait to see more..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> Where was the pic of the riser decal? As much as I like the pictures I think it would be easier on most of us if we never seen or heard anything about the bow til they were ready to be shipped. I never knew who you were or what bows you designed until this year and after reading info and finally buying one of your bows I'm a huge believer. Can't wait to see/hear reviews of the bow.
> 
> Have you decided which bows your going to use in your comparison/review that you were going to be doing?
> 
> Kevin you deserve a big holiday once we all have been given our new bows. You must be putting in some serious hours.


I have decided to wait and compare to the other 2011 models that will be out. No reason to compare to something not even sold anymore.

Yes, Kate and I both have put in a tremendous amount of hours/energy/effort into getting K & K going. 

It will be worth it when the bows start shipping, I am anxious to hear all of your thoughts and comments on them.


----------



## CdBurner

Can't wait and I'm glad I got in line on this one!


----------



## Jayb22

I don't know how anyone can say your not a good business man. I haven't seen one other bow manufacturer where the owner/designer is willing to talk with their potential customers and given them information and updates as to their progress and even asking us for some recomendations on camo choices. Part of the reason I was convinced to buy one of your bows is so I can help contribute to your success. I'm sure I speak for a lot of others web I say thank you for all of your time on answering our questions and just being personable. A few of your competators have posted pictures of their new bows with a cloth coveriNg 90% of it and that's all the info they are releasing. The picture teasers/torture you give us is way better. Haha. 

Anyway you would like to enlighten us on your arrow rest of choice? Hopefuly a rest good for hunting.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Speak of other webs, how about we all log onto other archery/bowhunting sites and pass on the good news, particularly when the full picture come online ?

suggestions ?


----------



## Jayb22

I'm up for it. I already convinced one user on bowhunting.com to buy a k&k bow over a sr-71. I don't mind spreading the good news around.


----------



## SemperF

Things are coming together nicely, so glad to watch this unfold and see a master at his craft work making something that fixes some known problems like the limb pockets as well as thinking outside the box of no thats as good as it gets. Hard to find this day and age someone that truly takes his or her craft with an ounce of pride, to look at something and say how can it be better takes some serious thought and skill........Kevin Kate keep doing what you do so well Thank You.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Jayb22 said:


> I'm up for it. I already convinced one user on bowhunting.com to buy a k&k bow over a sr-71. I don't mind spreading the good news around.


I also did similar chat on http://www.bowsite.com

What are the other major ones ?


----------



## SemperF

PoppieWellie said:


> I also did similar chat on http://www.bowsite.com
> 
> What are the other major ones ?


3d archery I think is major site


----------



## CdBurner

Choosing accessories is now my priority since I want to get them dipped. Any suggestions, it will be a hunting set up.


----------



## bowtech/travis

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are there any other colors but the LSU colors of Purple/Gold? LOL



None that Matter


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's stressful waiting on parts!!!!
> 
> I will save some surprises for the complete bow pictures!


If it helps, I'm stressed too:mg:


----------



## antler365

Jimminy Christmas!!!! Leave for a few hours and i miss a new item unveiled.... Very nice! I would like to see a side by side of the new limb pocket and last years SA... It looks like a LOT was refined on the limb pocket!! Thanks for the tidbit Kevin...


----------



## Longbow42

BMG said:


> is the launcher on the DOA plastic or metal? I can't really tell from their website.


It is 100% nylon. They claim that it is very durable and still has some give to it.


----------



## Longbow42

IrkedCitizen said:


> To add to this, which mount did you get?


regular


----------



## cordini

Choosing accessories advice:

Read a lot of reviews....Here on AT and other forums as well. What works for me & works for others may not be what will work for you or possibly may not be in a price range you want to stay in. Base your selections on your hunting style....What I select for my spot & stalk style would not necessarily be what you select if you hunt from a treestand or blind. If you are unsure, try to pick up some of the stuff off the classifieds for a reasonable price. As far a dipping your accessories, wait until you are 100% sure that this is what you want....Black accessories still look good on camo bows and are easier to sell if you change your mind. Don't make your selections based on what the store you go to has in inventory....If you've researched a product enough, have them special order it for you. If they badmouth it, consider going elsewhere....And buy it there. Don't let the shop tell you what to shoot....Choose what you want. 

I just thought I would post this up for anybody who is newer to shooting and may feel a bit overwhelmed/unsure of their choices. We have all started out & been there.....

I know what works for me....QAD HD/LD Pro rest, Axcel Armortech 7 pin sight, Fuse Satori 6 arrow quiver....And going to the Stingray Stabilizer this year. Stabilizer selection has been my biggest problem over the years....I know that the Stingray will work 100% for my new Vindicator....Something to do with the manufacturer having inside knowledge of the bows!! :thumb:


----------



## antler365

I will dress my Vengeance with a Spot Hogg Right on 5 pin QAD HD/PRO rest and a Tree Limb Premium 5 arrow quiver...


----------



## north slope

Here is a legitimate question...... If we are going to have you tune our bow when and where should we send our rest/arrow?


----------



## nhns4

north slope said:


> Here is a legitimate question...... If we are going to have you tune our bow when and where should we send our rest/arrow?


To go along with that also. If we are changing our draw length a little and are unsure about arrow length what should we do?


----------



## Orangechilly

Good morning...


----------



## nhns4

Orangechilly said:


> Good morning...


Morning. Time for some potatoes eggs and bacon. Yum.


----------



## cordini

nhns4 said:


> To go along with that also. If we are changing our draw length a little and are unsure about arrow length what should we do?


Have you measured your DL? Arrow length is a little personal....Some like it in front of the shelf while @ fulldraw....Others like me go mid-shelf just in front of the rest @ FD to gain a little extra speed & have a slightly stiffer arrow shaft. I would say try to get your DL nailed down....My DL is 27.5" & my arrows run 26 3/8" if I remember correctly.


----------



## nhns4

cordini said:


> Have you measured your DL? Arrow length is a little personal....Some like it in front of the shelf while @ fulldraw....Others like me go mid-shelf just in front of the rest @ FD to gain a little extra speed & have a slightly stiffer arrow shaft. I would say try to get your DL nailed down....My DL is 27.5" & my arrows run 26 3/8" if I remember correctly.


Well on my current bow I went with a little over draw. Yeah need for speed lol. So going back to the way it should be.


----------



## achiro

Somebody that has some extra time today really needs to start a new thread going back in this one and posting ONLY the pics, and stats from Kevin. I know it's all about having a good time in this thread, which is fine, but going back through 10 pages of "what should we name our group" posts to find one post from Kevin about the cams(or whatever)is getting pretty tough. I'd bet money it would also get some attention from folks that won't search through all this mess and end up selling some more bows too.


----------



## Dameon

Hey guys, don't forget about the AT sponsors when trying to find your accessories. Scottie has been a great help to me and gave me great advice on my new HHA sight. I went from a .19 to .10 pin to create a better sight picture for spring turkeys. I get much better prices and service just by PM'ing the site sponsors than I ever have from Cabela's and Bass Pro which are right down the highway from me (Seriously, about 5 minutes drive with traffic and all). I'm still trying to find a local shop that I would trust with my new bow, but I am thinking of just picking up a bowmaster with split limb adapters and calling it a day. I am sure that what tuning I will need to do will be very minimal and pretty much in the realm of my capabilities.
Also, I agree with the above posts thanking Kevin for his wonderful service to us as his customers. Having the ability to chat, stay informed, and BS around with our bow designer has got to be the best customer service out there. So far, I am extremely impressed with what I have seen and can't wait to finally see and receive the final product. Those spring turkeys will not know what hit them.


----------



## Dameon

Oh, and good morning everyone.


----------



## Karbon

*I started a new thread with info, pics and camo. Please add only info.*

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212*


----------



## Dameon

Karbon said:


> *I started a new thread with info, pics and camo. Please add only info.*
> 
> *http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212*


Just read it, great job Karbon. Thanks.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

*OK! THANKS KARBON! GOT IT!*


----------



## slim9300

nhns4 said:


> To go along with that also. If we are changing our draw length a little and are unsure about arrow length what should we do?


Never hurts to go a tad long. If you are a 29" DL, a 29-28.5" arrow is never going to be too short. It doesn't hurt anything to stick out from the riser a little as a matter of fact, many advocate for it.


----------



## houndhamrick

Good Morning from Minneapolise.... One thing that this state does have is TURKEY!!!


----------



## nhns4

Salmon patties for lunch. Who's coming over?


----------



## Karbon

I'm starving.


----------



## Bowbuster123

nhns4 said:


> Salmon patties for lunch. Who's coming over?


Shouldn't take me much more than a couple of days to a week to get things arranged. LOL


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> Salmon patties for lunch. Who's coming over?


Where in Illinois? I am not one to pass up food.


----------



## nhns4

Mmm


----------



## nhns4

And don't worry Kevin it's extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Karbon

rrrrrgh!

My apple and oatmeal DID NOT CUT IT after than pic


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> Mmm


My stomach is growling. I am so hating you right now.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jayb22 said:


> I don't know how anyone can say your not a good business man. I haven't seen one other bow manufacturer where the owner/designer is willing to talk with their potential customers and given them information and updates as to their progress and even asking us for some recomendations on camo choices. Part of the reason I was convinced to buy one of your bows is so I can help contribute to your success. I'm sure I speak for a lot of others web I say thank you for all of your time on answering our questions and just being personable. A few of your competators have posted pictures of their new bows with a cloth coveriNg 90% of it and that's all the info they are releasing. The picture teasers/torture you give us is way better. Haha.
> 
> Anyway you would like to enlighten us on your arrow rest of choice? Hopefuly a rest good for hunting.


If you saw the rest I use for hunting you would ROFLYAO!!!!
I use a 10+ year old Golden Key Platinum Premier, yes I did type that correctly!!! LOL

I am "upgrading" to a new one this year, either a QAD or the DOA I think that is the name of it. My old one is worn out!! 



SemperF said:


> Things are coming together nicely, so glad to watch this unfold and see a master at his craft work making something that fixes some known problems like the limb pockets as well as thinking outside the box of no thats as good as it gets. Hard to find this day and age someone that truly takes his or her craft with an ounce of pride, to look at something and say how can it be better takes some serious thought and skill........Kevin Kate keep doing what you do so well Thank You.



Thank you, and thank all of you very much for your patience and support.



PoppieWellie said:


> Speak of other webs, how about we all log onto other archery/bowhunting sites and pass on the good news, particularly when the full picture come online ?
> 
> suggestions ?


We really appreciate you all helping spread the word about the K & K bows. Thanks


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Choosing accessories advice:
> 
> Read a lot of reviews....Here on AT and other forums as well. What works for me & works for others may not be what will work for you or possibly may not be in a price range you want to stay in. Base your selections on your hunting style....What I select for my spot & stalk style would not necessarily be what you select if you hunt from a treestand or blind. If you are unsure, try to pick up some of the stuff off the classifieds for a reasonable price. As far a dipping your accessories, wait until you are 100% sure that this is what you want....Black accessories still look good on camo bows and are easier to sell if you change your mind. Don't make your selections based on what the store you go to has in inventory....If you've researched a product enough, have them special order it for you. If they badmouth it, consider going elsewhere....And buy it there. Don't let the shop tell you what to shoot....Choose what you want.
> 
> I just thought I would post this up for anybody who is newer to shooting and may feel a bit overwhelmed/unsure of their choices. We have all started out & been there.....
> 
> I know what works for me....QAD HD/LD Pro rest, Axcel Armortech 7 pin sight, Fuse Satori 6 arrow quiver....And going to the Stingray Stabilizer this year. Stabilizer selection has been my biggest problem over the years....I know that the Stingray will work 100% for my new Vindicator....Something to do with the manufacturer having inside knowledge of the bows!! :thumb:


Well said and great info cordini


----------



## SemperF

If we have a get together hunt I think we will all sit around cooking, eating and drinking protein shakes and no hunting will get done. We will eat good though!!


----------



## 0zarks2

Out West said:


> Pockets look nice. So I guess no side locking tabs? At least I don't see a spot for them.....





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.
> 
> Pocket uses (2) 10-24 button heads to lock the pocket down.
> 
> The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.
> 
> This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift.
> 
> This means ACCURACY!


I'm still struggling with the idea that 2 locking points are more stable than 4 locking points. I would think that locking tabs at the riser and pivot point would be more stable. I don't understand how a helicoil in the riser substitutes for locking tabs.....


----------



## DOAGuide

Breakfast is 6 hard boiled egg whites and a slice of toast.

Good morning all.....great job on the info thread Karbon.


----------



## nhns4

Finished product.


----------



## SemperF

Yup we will eat good, and new bows will not get used LOL


----------



## Just 1 More

Where would we hold such a gathering???? Seems some south Texas ranch with a hog problem would be a good place


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> Finished product.


STOP it all ready. That's not fair. All I got is 3 PB&J's. Work sucks.


----------



## SemperF

All we need is a kitchen, as no hunting would get done after all us misfits start cooking LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

0zarks2 said:


> I'm still struggling with the idea that 2 locking points are more stable than 4 locking points. I would think that locking tabs at the riser and pivot point would be more stable. I don't understand how a helicoil in the riser substitutes for locking tabs.....


I don't think you understand what I said.

The limb bolt slug can and does move side to side, this is the round cylinder that the limb bolt threads into in most bows. I removed the slug and instead use a SS helicoil in the riser, this keeps the limb bolt form moving side to side.

The next thing I did was machined the bezel so that it has a male portion that goes into the hole in the top of the pocket, this "locks" the bolt, bezel and pocket into the center of the riser and allows ZERO side to side movement.

The pocket has a lock down bolt on each side of the pocket, the lock down bolts are located at the pivot point of the pocket to riser attachment, so this creates a 3 point lock down. 

There is NO pocket on the market that has 4 lock down points. Some have 2 lock down screws on one side, this only locks the pocket in 2 points. The pivot point of the pocket to riser is not a lock down point IMHO.

When you have lock downs on the side side you have to assume the pocket tabs are machined perfectly perpendicular to the pivot point of the pocket. I know for a fact when the tabs get thin the metal flexes and the tabs are not perpendicular. So if they aren't when you lock them down the pocket actually will lock down at an angle to the riser.


----------



## SemperF

Kevin is the machinist ready to strangle you yet LOL J/K


----------



## DOAGuide

Just 1 More said:


> Where would we hold such a gathering???? Seems some south Texas ranch with a hog problem would be a good place


I think that would be a great idea. Once the bows are out and people have had time to wring them out (and there is a K&K forum) we should put some ideas together for a hunt. I think we can get something together fairly easy.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SemperF said:


> Kevin is the machinist ready to strangle you yet LOL J/K


YES!!!!

I know they secretly want to beat the heck out of me with a baseball bat!!! 

But the machinist I'm using take pride in their work too, so they fully understand why I'm so "picky" yet nice!!! LOL

I HATE SHARP CORNERS, they have heard that about a million times from me so far.


----------



## Karbon

nhns4 said:


> Finished product.


I hate you.





stomach growlllllllllll


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stomach growlllllllllll


Hates a strong word lol. 
That won't get you in the woods with me hahaha. 
And by the way.... I'm stuffed now.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't think you understand what I said.
> 
> The limb bolt slug can and does move side to side, this is the round cylinder that the limb bolt threads into in most bows. I removed the slug and instead use a SS helicoil in the riser, this keeps the limb bolt form moving side to side.
> 
> The next thing I did was machined the bezel so that it has a male portion that goes into the hole in the top of the pocket, this "locks" the bolt, bezel and pocket into the center of the riser and allows ZERO side to side movement.
> 
> The pocket has a lock down bolt on each side of the pocket, the lock down bolts are located at the pivot point of the pocket to riser attachment, so this creates a 3 point lock down.
> 
> There is NO pocket on the market that has 4 lock down points. Some have 2 lock down screws on one side, this only locks the pocket in 2 points. The pivot point of the pocket to riser is not a lock down point IMHO.
> 
> When you have lock downs on the side side you have to assume the pocket tabs are machined perfectly perpendicular to the pivot point of the pocket. I know for a fact when the tabs get thin the metal flexes and the tabs are not perpendicular. So if they aren't when you lock them down the pocket actually will lock down at an angle to the riser.



Thanks Kevin. Excellent information.


----------



## link06

Any dealers in Missouri yet Kevin? Preferrably close to Springfield. LOL


----------



## houndhamrick

You guys seen the record buck killed in Ohio on public Land?? They didnt post a green Score... Its a 10, A Massive 10


----------



## nhns4

kyraizor said:


> I had leftover Chili. Co-workers will be appreciating in about 30 minutes!


Easy way to keep the annoying ones away. Just drop a bomb on em.


----------



## 0zarks2

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't think you understand what I said.
> 
> The limb bolt slug can and does move side to side, this is the round cylinder that the limb bolt threads into in most bows. I removed the slug and instead use a SS helicoil in the riser, this keeps the limb bolt form moving side to side.
> 
> *The next thing I did was machined the bezel so that it has a male portion that goes into the hole in the top of the pocket, this "locks" the bolt, bezel and pocket into the center of the riser and allows ZERO side to side movement*.
> 
> The pocket has a lock down bolt on each side of the pocket, the lock down bolts are located at the pivot point of the pocket to riser attachment, so this creates a 3 point lock down.
> 
> There is NO pocket on the market that has 4 lock down points. Some have 2 lock down screws on one side, this only locks the pocket in 2 points. The pivot point of the pocket to riser is not a lock down point IMHO.
> 
> When you have lock downs on the side side you have to assume the pocket tabs are machined perfectly perpendicular to the pivot point of the pocket. I know for a fact when the tabs get thin the metal flexes and the tabs are not perpendicular. So if they aren't when you lock them down the pocket actually will lock down at an angle to the riser.


Gotcha! That makes sense to me now. I didn't get that earlier. And as far as me referring to 4 lock downs points, I was referring to your SA design where you have lock down bolts on the front and rear of the pocket. 

Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## SemperF

Kevin sharp corners and edges are a definite no no, so give them heck. LOL J/K Just send them a broadhead and tell them no edges like this LOL.

DOA we should have a get together in the spring maybe Turkeys, which are smarter than me but I still like to chase them.LOL


----------



## houndhamrick

nhns4 said:


> Easy way to keep the annoying ones away. Just drop a bomb on em.


Crop Dust'em........lmao


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Kevin sharp corners and edges are a definite no no, so give them heck. LOL J/K Just send them a broadhead and tell them no edges like this LOL.
> 
> DOA we should have a get together in the spring maybe Turkeys, which are smarter than me but I still like to chase them.LOL


Not a bad idea. I will bring the deep fat fryer and injector sauce. And maybe a couple bottles of Pendelton. I love fresh turkey.


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Not a bad idea. I will bring the deep fat fryer and injector sauce. And maybe a couple bottles of Pendelton. I love fresh turkey.



My dad shot one last year with his Benelli and the turkey barrel rolled then got up and left, we still laugh, well not dad but us kids laugh. I was hooked from that first time out as they are smart and apparently pretty tough. Im 43 and it was the first time dad and I had hunted and I know he would be up for a get together as well.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

0zarks2 said:


> Gotcha! That makes sense to me now. I didn't get that earlier. And as far as me referring to 4 lock downs points, I was referring to your SA design where you have lock down bolts on the front and rear of the pocket.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!!


That's why I changed the system, I saw several instances of the pocket lock down arms not being parallel to the riser.


----------



## nontypical225

kevin i have a great idea i think you need to get one of these for kate for valentines day in trade i get a new vengeance:wink: (yes it is a dog, it is not a hamster or gerbil)








i can even deliver the puppy and pick up the bow instead of shipping :wink::wink::teeth::shade::shade:


----------



## Bowbuster123

nontypical225 said:


> kevin i have a great idea i think you need to get one of these for kate for valentines day in trade i get a new vengeance:wink: (*yes it is a dog*, it is not a hamster or gerbil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Not much of one...LOL


----------



## StrictBaptist

What's kind of dog is that????


----------



## nhns4

Picking up this Lil Black lab on the 18th. Can't wait.


----------



## nhns4

StrictBaptist said:


> What's kind of dog is that????


A little one. Haha.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you saw the rest I use for hunting you would ROFLYAO!!!!
> I use a 10+ year old Golden Key Platinum Premier, yes I did type that correctly!!! LOL
> 
> I am "upgrading" to a new one this year, either a QAD or the DOA I think that is the name of it. My old one is worn out!!


I still have my GK Platinum Premier and think that for adjustability these are the BEST. I even converted mine to a drop away. I know the Spott Hog Whammy uses the same fine tuning adjustments but I don't trust the timing and way the Whammy works.


----------



## shockman

Nhns... Now that is a *DOG.*
And a damn cute lil retrieving fool at that.


----------



## Bowbuster123

nhns4 said:


> Picking up this Lil Black lab on the 18th. Can't wait.


Now we are talking DOGS!!! 
Not those little ankle bitters. LOL
I have had Labs for the last 20 years and God willing, will have them for another 20 years.


----------



## FishingBen

I got him with a slingshot near the entrance gate to the public hunting area while smoking a cigarette wearing street clothes and an orange camo hat leaning against my truck with the radio on. Bocephus came on the radio and he stepped out to take a better listen to the song and I popped him in the eye with my slingshot at 100 yards. He ran straight towards me n died at my feet. So, I unloaded the 4-wheeler and drug him the remaing 3 yards to the back of my truck n loaded him up n then cracked open another frosty cold beer.


----------



## FishingBen

Actually... He was over this realy tall hill from me but, I knew right where he was up n under my automatic feeder so I got my bow and arched my shot over the hill where I thought he would be standing and let the arrow fly. Sure enough, when I took my 4-wheeler over the hill the 900 yards from where I shot, there he lay, right in under my automatic feeder. So I loaded him onto the 4-wheeler and cracked open another frosty coldbeer. N thats the way it actually happened.


----------



## Karbon

I don't even want to think about dogs...


----------



## FishingBen

Well... What really happened, the official story of my newest world record buck, is a lot like the story of my world record bass (29 pounds n 13 ounces "unofficially") See, I had just woke up on the recliner around noonish and cracked open ...another frosty coldbeer when the urge to purge hit me n I was going outside to drain the main vein when I seen him caught in some car parts I had laying around in the back yard for the future n I ran back in the house n got my .22 rifle chipmunk model single shot n I drew down on him knowing he had to be aat least 2000 yards away so I checked the crosswind as my pants was still down and I figured the trajectory in my head and I nailed him. So, then I loaded him up on the 4-wheeler and went back in the house to crack open another frosty coldbeer.


----------



## FishingBen

3,000,000,000,000 candle power! I spotlighted him so hard his eyes popped right outta the socket n then I just ran up n stabbed him in the chest w my Barlow pocket knife!  
Thats my final true story n I'm a stickin to it.


----------



## nhns4

That's some funny stuff right there


----------



## FishingBen

N then I cracked open another frosty coldbeer. Truth...


----------



## nontypical225

StrictBaptist said:


> What's kind of dog is that????


pug chihuahua mix


----------



## Dameon

Now that's funny.


----------



## mt hunter22

thats a nice buck but just think of what he would have been in another 3 years.lol.


----------



## Madlaz

Well youhave heard the story are hunters really bigger liars than fishermen or is it the opposite.


----------



## FishingBen

I think about how big he'd a been in another 3 years and I get so distraught that I just hafta crack open another frosty coldbeer.

Just imagine...










I may have to use photoshop to extrapolate what he mighta looked like in another 3 years... Till then I'll just hafta take my 4-wheeler to the corner store 50 yards away from the trailer here and buy another case of frosty coldbeer.


----------



## FishingBen

Did I tell ya'll about my 29 pound 13 ounce large mouth bass??? I caught it on a Bobby Garland Gitzit with a crappie rod and 4 pound test Stren. Remind me to tell ya'll that story when I finish with this frosty coldbeer.


----------



## Dameon

Got bored at work and did 90 pushups with feet elevated 16 inches on chair and 50 dips. I'll do shoulder press and flys tonight and maybe another 90 pushups and more dips after dinner if the kids leave me alone for 15 minutes. I'm on my way to that 100lb bow, but maybe not this time around, but definitely on the next one.

Come on FishingBen, tell us about the bass....after your finished drinking your frosty coldbeer of course.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## FishingBen

Well, ya see, It all started this summer... I was at the neighbor's trailer drinkin some coldbeers and he was tellin me thta the trailer park across the street had put em in one them thar fancy plastic goldfish ponds earlier this year. Well he told me his cousin Coy had slipped some basses in thar too. Well we got the feeshin rods out from under the underpenning and took the 4wheelers all the way over tere across the street and hopped the fence I had a Bobby Galand Original Gitzit on a panfishin lead head tied on to my crappie pole with some 4 pound test Stren clear blue flourescent. Well I pitched up in under the little paddle wheel what was pouring the water into it n he Nailed It! 29 pounds 13 ounces! (Unofficially) Well me n Delbert was tickled so we drank a coldbeer in celebration and got back ofn the 4 wheeler with our prize and went to show him off in our trailer park well... We was pretty hungry and we didn't have nothing to eat so we fileted him and and rolled in crumbled uip cheezeits and fried him up. Well after some more coldbeer we realized we'd fried our proof taht he was 29 pounds and 13 ounces. Thats why I have to say "Unofficially"


----------



## Dameon

FishingBen said:


> Well, ya see, It all started this summer... I was at the neighbor's trailer drinkin some coldbeers and he was tellin me thta the trailer park across the street had put em in one them thar fancy plastic goldfish ponds earlier this year. Well he told me his cousin Coy had slipped some basses in thar too. Well we got the feeshin rods out from under the underpenning and took the 4wheelers all the way over tere across the street and hopped the fence I had a Bobby Galand Original Gitzit on a panfishin lead head tied on to my crappie pole with some 4 pound test Stren clear blue flourescent. Well I pitched up in under the little paddle wheel what was pouring the water into it n he Nailed It! 29 pounds 13 ounces! (Unofficially) Well me n Delbert was tickled so we drank a coldbeer in celebration and got back ofn the 4 wheeler with our prize and went to show him off in our trailer park well... We was pretty hungry and we didn't have nothing to eat so we fileted him and and rolled in crumbled uip cheezeits and fried him up. Well after some more coldbeer we realized we'd fried our proof taht he was 29 pounds and 13 ounces. Thats why I have to say "Unofficially"


Hmmmm....I gotta try some of that Cheese-It breading on my next fishing trip. Good job, you kinda leveled the playing field for them there poor goldfish. ;-)


----------



## FishingBen

You don't already use crumbled up Cheeze-its for frying your fish? What d ya use then??? N don't tell me Coldbeer! I done tried that beer battering stuff people talks about... I poured the beer on them fish in that hot grease and liked to have killed myself!


----------



## houndhamrick

fishingben said:


> you don't already use crumbled up cheeze-its for frying your fish? What d ya use then??? N don't tell me coldbeer! I done tried that beer battering stuff people talks about... I poured the beer on them fish in that hot grease and liked to have killed myself!


lmao!!!!


----------



## Dameon

Beer batter....I thought that was what you do with the bottle after pounding down a frosty cold one. Fish don't need beer, I need beer. ;-)


----------



## houndhamrick

Any updates on The Riser?? Pictures??


----------



## FishingBen

Go to Karbon's no fun thread for any actual information now.


----------



## FishingBen

Yo K ya know I'm just messin with ya right?


----------



## lipcurl

question for you guys on the deposit. did they do a request of payment thru paypal or did you just send in your deposit somehow? 

thanks


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> Any updates on The Riser?? Pictures??


Nothing new on the riser and no new pictures yet. Karbon has started a no non-sense thread with all the specs and pics to date. I have a feeling that Kevin is waiting to reveal the riser until the full bow is ready to be unleashed.


----------



## Dameon

lipcurl said:


> question for you guys on the deposit. did they do a request of payment thru paypal or did you just send in your deposit somehow?
> 
> thanks


Kate will send you a paypal invoice, so if you put your order in to [email protected], give Kate a day or two to process your order and check your paypal account. You gotta remember that they are very busy right now building our brand new bows. ;-)


----------



## FishingBen

paypal and cheeze-its


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That's why I changed the system, I saw several instances of the pocket lock down arms not being parallel to the riser.


Interesting, was this a visual observation? dd


----------



## lipcurl

thanks dameon. what i needed to know.


----------



## Dameon

No problem lipcurl. Check out the no non-sense thread at:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212

Everything relevant about the bows has been condensed into the above thread. That way you don't need to wade through our nonsense and just get to the good stuff. However, FishingBen's stuff is very funny.


----------



## DOAGuide

Okay I need some help here to confirm that I am not crazy. Here are the speeds that Kevin posted on the Vengeance. I was playing with the speed calculator and came up with the following:

Out of a 29" 66# vengeance with a 395 gr arrow doing 315fps the calculator I am using puts the IBO of that bow at 351. Can that be right? If so that is smokin fast. Somebody tell me my math is wrong cause if it is right I might drive to Kevins house just to pay homage to the master!!!!!!!!

That would mean if I was shooting a 29/70 with a 415 gr acc pro-hunter I would be getting 317 fps with 92.6 ft/lb of KE. DDAAANNNNGGGGG!

David



Vengeance 66.0#

29" 
336 gr 337 fps
*395 gr 315 fps*437 gr 300 fps
463 gr 293 fps

28 1/2"
336 gr 332 fps
395 gr 309 fps
437 gr 294 fps
463 gr 287 fps

28"
336 gr 327 fps
395 gr 305 fps
437 gr 290 fps
463 gr 282 fps

27 1/2"
336 gr 322 fps
395 gr 299 fps
437 gr 284 fps
463 gr 278 fps

27"
336 gr 317 fps
395 gr 294 fps
437 gr 280 fps
463 gr 274 fps


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> After the beating Florida and LSU put on Ohio St in the NC game, they should have changed their colors to Black/Blue and PINK.


That was the past....Hogs are going DOWN!!!:zip:




chesnut oak said:


> Yea, there is Kevin UT Orange!!LOL... Vol Orange!! There coming back slowly but surely.



This young UT Vols football team will hard to deal with in the next few years...VOL MENS basketball is where UT is SHINING!!:wink:


----------



## slim9300

DOAGuide said:


> Okay I need some help here to confirm that I am not crazy. Here are the speeds that Kevin posted on the Vengeance. I was playing with the speed calculator and came up with the following:
> 
> Out of a 29" 66# vengeance with a 395 gr arrow doing 315fps the calculator I am using puts the IBO of that bow at 351. Can that be right? If so that is smokin fast. Somebody tell me my math is wrong cause if it is right I might drive to Kevins house just to pay homage to the master!!!!!!!!
> 
> That would mean if I was shooting a 29/70 with a 415 gr acc pro-hunter I would be getting 317 fps with 92.6 ft/lb of KE. DDAAANNNNGGGGG!
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> *395 gr 315 fps*437 gr 300 fps
> 463 gr 293 fps
> 
> 28 1/2"
> 336 gr 332 fps
> 395 gr 309 fps
> 437 gr 294 fps
> 463 gr 287 fps
> 
> 28"
> 336 gr 327 fps
> 395 gr 305 fps
> 437 gr 290 fps
> 463 gr 282 fps
> 
> 27 1/2"
> 336 gr 322 fps
> 395 gr 299 fps
> 437 gr 284 fps
> 463 gr 278 fps
> 
> 27"
> 336 gr 317 fps
> 395 gr 294 fps
> 437 gr 280 fps
> 463 gr 274 fps


When I saw the speeds that he posted a few weeks back I couldn't help but notice that they greatly exceeded the projected IBO. (I'm sure that was the plan) I hope that holds true. More importantly, I hope the bows end up living up to my expectations when it comes to the valley. Kevin has insinuated that the valley is longer then the Destroyer and MUCH improved over the SA bows, if that is the case I will be happy. For some reason I am still nervous.


----------



## 0zarks2

slim9300 said:


> When I saw the speeds that he posted a few weeks back I couldn't help but notice that they greatly exceeded the projected IBO. (I'm sure that was the plan) I hope that holds true. More importantly, *I hope the bows end up living up to my expectations **when it comes to the valley. Kevin has insinuated that the valley is longer then the Destroyer and MUCH improved over the SA bows, if that is the case I will be happy. For some reason I am still nervous.*


Don't feel alone. I had a Vanquish, Infinity, and an SR last year. I didn't keep any of them for one reason, the lack of valley. No matter how much I messed with the drawstops I just couldn't get comfortable with them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the valley will feel much different on the Vengeance.


----------



## link06

He stated earlier that he uses the slowest of 3 chronos and than knocks off a couple fps off that reading, so it is very possible for these bows to exceed their IBO.


----------



## nhns4

link06 said:


> He stated earlier that he uses the slowest of 3 chronos and than knocks off a couple fps off that reading, so it is very possible for these bows to exceed their IBO.


That's just sick.


----------



## houndhamrick

These bows will be smokin fast thats for sure.. I figured out the ibo speed for the 32" draw off of the projected ibo speed with the speed calculator...Man, its Crazy fast. Not like ill be able to get an arrow down to 350g. With 450G arrow out of vindicator70/32- that will be 329fps w/108.2# KE....Thats Amazing


----------



## FishingBen

I'm excited about my 30.5" Vinny! BTW at the PM request of others I moved parts of my true life stories about "My Potential World Record Buck" to the bowhunting threads. you can follow up on that there.


----------



## houndhamrick

Good Reads....lol


----------



## Out West

0zarks2 said:


> Don't feel alone. I had a Vanquish, Infinity, and an SR last year. I didn't keep any of them for one reason, the lack of valley. No matter how much I messed with the drawstops I just couldn't get comfortable with them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the valley will feel much different on the Vengeance.


A nice comfortable valley is what I'm looking for as well. If they have a great valley to go with all of the other hype, then I see a K&K bow in my near future. My trouble will be deciding which one to get. If they are as good as we are all hoping, then maybe I'll just get both.....


----------



## north slope

Out West said:


> A nice comfortable valley is what I'm looking for as well. If they have a great valley to go with all of the other hype, then I see a K&K bow in my near future. My trouble will be deciding which one to get. If they are as good as we are all hoping, then maybe I'll just get both.....


You should get two of each kind...,


----------



## Out West

north slope said:


> You should get two of each kind...,


I would, but then my wife would have me living on the street with them....:wink:

I'm looking forward to trying out that Vengeance when you receive it......


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> After the beating Florida and LSU put on Ohio St in the NC game, they should have changed their colors to Black/Blue and PINK.





FishingBen said:


> Did I tell ya'll about my 29 pound 13 ounce large mouth bass??? I caught it on a Bobby Garland Gitzit with a crappie rod and 4 pound test Stren. Remind me to tell ya'll that story when I finish with this frosty coldbeer.


Ben....WE Gotta go fishin and huntin sometime!! Clevland isn't that far a ride on a 4-wheeler...with a cooler FULL of cold frosty beer!!!


----------



## norsask darton

nhns4 said:


> Salmon patties for lunch. Who's coming over?


Got me thinking of all the deer jerky I'll be snacking on when I get home and smoked sausage from my deer and pork. Drooling now!


----------



## Sodhunter

Karbon said:


> I don't even want to think about dogs...


Do not want to torment you about your loss but as a yellow Lab Daddy forever I have to show you this. This is why tough grown men cry when their dog dies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_EZDBVuOk4 Just be thankful we have such GREAT blessings in our lives that it hurts when they are gone. Feel your pain brother.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DDSHOOTER said:


> Interesting, was this a visual observation? dd


Visual and measurable!!


----------



## traditional1970

when is the projected ship date for bows, I cant remember if it was said in the previous 120 pages


----------



## Kevin Strother1

traditional1970 said:


> when is the projected ship date for bows, I cant remember if it was said in the previous 120 pages


In Jan 2011.


----------



## FishingBen

12 rings only said:


> Ben....WE Gotta go fishin and huntin sometime!! Clevland isn't that far a ride on a 4-wheeler...with a cooler FULL of cold frosty beer!!!


 Well come on then. I don't know if 12 rings ll be enough though. That's only 2 6 packs best my math cipherin serves me.
But get on the 4 wheeler n head over I got about 10 cases should last a couple days.


----------



## waterfowler24

Out West said:


> A nice comfortable valley is what I'm looking for as well. If they have a great valley to go with all of the other hype, then I see a K&K bow in my near future. My trouble will be deciding which one to get. If they are as good as we are all hoping, then maybe I'll just get both.....


It's all about the VALLEY, I loved everything about the Strother line up except for the valley. Kevin said this bow would have the biggest valley of any bow that he's built and I loved my allegiance so I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## 5MilesBack

waterfowler24 said:


> It's all about the VALLEY, I loved everything about the Strother line up except for the valley. Kevin said this bow would have the biggest valley of any bow that he's built and I loved my allegiance so I'm pretty pumped.


My '06 Old Glory has what seems to be about a 2" valley while trying to let down. I'm not sure which is worse, having little valley or waiting and waiting for it to catch on a letdown.


----------



## traditional1970

Kevin,
will I get my bow by mid Jan. for the LAS classic shoot the last weekend in Jan.


----------



## nhns4

Roller Gaurd?


----------



## rmadduxjr

I am curious as to if they have have a roller guard too.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

He already said no roller guard. A long time ago.


----------



## nhns4

IrkedCitizen said:


> He already said no roller guard. A long time ago.


Thought he had said it before but wasnt sure... and makes sense because it wasnt on any prior bows...
thanks


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin, how much longer on the website buddy!


----------



## waterfowler24

5MilesBack said:


> My '06 Old Glory has what seems to be about a 2" valley while trying to let down. I'm not sure which is worse, having little valley or waiting and waiting for it to catch on a letdown.


I hear what your saying, some valleys are so big it feels like your cam is locked up before it lets go, but I dont see anyone saying they sold their bow or didn't buy one because of the terrible large valley.


----------



## norsask darton

I need an important question answered, please. Where do I get a K&K avatar?


----------



## Jayb22

DOAGuide said:


> Okay I need some help here to confirm that I am not crazy. Here are the speeds that Kevin posted on the Vengeance. I was playing with the speed calculator and came up with the following:
> 
> Out of a 29" 66# vengeance with a 395 gr arrow doing 315fps the calculator I am using puts the IBO of that bow at 351. Can that be right? If so that is smokin fast. Somebody tell me my math is wrong cause if it is right I might drive to Kevins house just to pay homage to the master!!!!!!!!
> 
> That would mean if I was shooting a 29/70 with a 415 gr acc pro-hunter I would be getting 317 fps with 92.6 ft/lb of KE. DDAAANNNNGGGGG!
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Vengeance 66.0#
> 
> 29"
> 336 gr 337 fps
> *395 gr 315 fps*437 gr 300 fps
> 463 gr 293 fps
> 
> 28 1/2"
> 336 gr 332 fps
> 395 gr 309 fps
> 437 gr 294 fps
> 463 gr 287 fps
> 
> 28"
> 336 gr 327 fps
> 395 gr 305 fps
> 437 gr 290 fps
> 463 gr 282 fps
> 
> 27 1/2"
> 336 gr 322 fps
> 395 gr 299 fps
> 437 gr 284 fps
> 463 gr 278 fps
> 
> 27"
> 336 gr 317 fps
> 395 gr 294 fps
> 437 gr 280 fps
> 463 gr 274 fps



If you take the first speed;

29" 
336 gr 337 fps

I would say that you could safely add 3 fps for the extra 11 grains of arrow weight. Also add 10 fps for the 1" shorter draw and you have a safe but proven 350 IBO speed. I can't wait to shoot a bow that's pretty much as fast as my SR-71 but nicer to shoot. The SR-71 is a great shooting bow, just a little stiff on the draw, this bow seems to have corrected any issues people had with previous bows.


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> Got bored at work and did 90 pushups with feet elevated 16 inches on chair and 50 dips. I'll do shoulder press and flys tonight and maybe another 90 pushups and more dips after dinner if the kids leave me alone for 15 minutes. I'm on my way to that 100lb bow, but maybe not this time around, but definitely on the next one.
> 
> Come on FishingBen, tell us about the bass....after your finished drinking your frosty coldbeer of course.


Do the pushups with the 2 chairs spread wider than your shoulders and feet in another chair, so 3 point chair and go down as far as you can so your chest is below the chairs...Do 90 of them bad boys!


----------



## mdewitt71

Just put you feet up a wall and do the pushup off the wall......Gravity Style !!!!!
Then tell me you did 90.


----------



## Oregon HG

traditional1970 said:


> Kevin,
> will I get my bow by mid Jan. for the LAS classic shoot the last weekend in Jan.


Alot depends on when you ordered your bow, you got to remember if Kevin is building and TUNING the bows, and even if bows start shipping Jan 1, lets be realistic on how many bows can he physical do in a week! 100? So if you were the 600th bow ordered in might be mid Feb! Honestly If I get my bow by April I will still be excited as all get out!!!


----------



## nhns4

Oregon HG said:


> Alot depends on when you ordered your bow, you got to remember if Kevin is building and TUNING the bows, and even if bows start shipping Jan 1, lets be realistic on how many bows can he physical do in a week! 100? So if you were the 600th bow ordered in might be mid Feb! Honestly If I get my bow by April I will still be excited as all get out!!!


Right on Brotha.


----------



## waterfowler24

Dameon said:


> Got bored at work and did 90 pushups with feet elevated 16 inches on chair and 50 dips. I'll do shoulder press and flys tonight and maybe another 90 pushups and more dips after dinner if the kids leave me alone for 15 minutes. I'm on my way to that 100lb bow, but maybe not this time around, but definitely on the next one.
> 
> Come on FishingBen, tell us about the bass....after your finished drinking your frosty coldbeer of course.


I think if you really want to work towards pullin that 100lb beast, start doing dead hang pullups. They are my favorite workout for overall strength.


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> Do the pushups with the 2 chairs spread wider than your shoulders and feet in another chair, so 3 point chair and go down as far as you can so your chest is below the chairs...Do 90 of them bad boys!


I'll try them later tonight after my kids get to bed. I don't want them to see a grown man cry. I'll try and keep count but I bet it will be one heck of a workout. You guys gotta remember that I am a very light guy, a stiff breeze will blow me away. I am very easy to lift...even when lifting myself.


----------



## SemperF

mdewitt71 said:


> Just put you feet up a wall and do the pushup off the wall......Gravity Style !!!!!
> Then tell me you did 90.


With a flak vest LOL


----------



## Dameon

mdewitt71 said:


> Just put you feet up a wall and do the pushup off the wall......Gravity Style !!!!!
> Then tell me you did 90.


If your talking about upsidedown push-ups or inverted shoulder presses, then I can do 20. Those are a challenge and they get me all sorts of light headed.


----------



## nhns4

mdewitt71 said:


> Just put you feet up a wall and do the pushup off the wall......Gravity Style !!!!!
> Then tell me you did 90.


While doing a Keg Stand....


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> While doing a Keg Stand....


Now that is what I call motivation.


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> If your talking about upsidedown push-ups or inverted shoulder presses, then I can do 20. Those are a challenge and they get me all sorts of light headed.


if i could do 20 of those I would be able to hunt with a 300# bow....


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> if i could do 20 of those I would be able to hunt with a 300# bow....


Remember, I weigh 142# sopping wet and after just finishing dinner. So for me, I would probably only be able to pull 70#. I did upgrade my Vengeance from 65# to 70# limbs. But I am not going to push my luck and order the 80# limbs just yet. I gotta save something for the next bow.


----------



## nhns4

Once i get home on the 15th, and have my normal computer ill see if i can't make up some sick K&K avatars in photoshop for us to show off


----------



## nhns4

Dameon said:


> Remember, I weigh 142# sopping wet and after just finishing dinner. So for me, I would probably only be able to pull 70#. I did upgrade my Vengeance from 65# to 70# limbs. But I am not going to push my luck and order the 80# limbs just yet. I gotta save something for the next bow.


I'd love to upgrade to a little more weight... but in college I tore my rotator cuff and labrum playing baseball, so I really don't want to push it... Hate to screw with something that hasn't bothered me in a while..


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> Once i get home on the 15th, and have my normal computer ill see if i can't make up some sick K&K avatars in photoshop for us to show off




Oh heck yeah. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## Oregon HG

Dameon said:


> Remember, I weigh 142# sopping wet and after just finishing dinner. So for me, I would probably only be able to pull 70#. I did upgrade my Vengeance from 65# to 70# limbs. But I am not going to push my luck and order the 80# limbs just yet. I gotta save something for the next bow.


142# I'm not sure its safe for you to shoot 80# you might draw the bow back and launch yourself!


----------



## norsask darton

nhns4 said:


> Once i get home on the 15th, and have my normal computer ill see if i can't make up some sick K&K avatars in photoshop for us to show off


That would be awesome!


----------



## nhns4

Oregon HG said:


> 142# I'm not sure its safe for you to shoot 80# you might draw the bow back and launch yourself!


Now that's funny.


----------



## FishingBen

You need a 4 wheeler to haul your frosty coldbeer to the stand or you ain't gonna have enuf strength to pull back a slingshot. Come over on your 4 wheeler n I'll fatten ya up and get you in condition.


----------



## houndhamrick

DOAGuide said:


> Oh heck yeah. Let me know what you come up with.


me too!!!!


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> Now that's funny.


Funny.....but sadly that is what I am afraid of....I don't want to pull that kind of weight until I am at least 10 to 20 lbs heavier. Kevin did give me his protein schedule for weight lifting....so hopefully by this time next year, I can upgrade to 80 lbs. Right now, I REALLY doubt I can hold an 80 lb bow steady in a tree stand.


----------



## nhns4

FishingBen said:


> You need a 4 wheeler to haul your frosty coldbeer to the stand or you ain't gonna have enuf strength to pull back a slingshot. Come over on your 4 wheeler n I'll fatten ya up and get you in condition.


Keep em coming I get a laugh everytime.


----------



## Dameon

FishingBen said:


> You need a 4 wheeler to haul your frosty coldbeer to the stand or you ain't gonna have enuf strength to pull back a slingshot. Come over on your 4 wheeler n I'll fatten ya up and get you in condition.


That's hilarious.


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> Remember, I weigh 142# sopping wet and after just finishing dinner. So for me, I would probably only be able to pull 70#. I did upgrade my Vengeance from 65# to 70# limbs. But I am not going to push my luck and order the 80# limbs just yet. I gotta save something for the next bow.


Im 280# and have no trouble with 70# or 80# for that matter and I was wanting to order a 65#er but missed the final change date.. Why you want to shoot something so heavy? Just asking, cuz that heavy stuff can hurt you... The speeds on theses bows are super fast, even at 65#


----------



## DOAGuide

:wink::grin::banana::weightlifter:


Oregon HG said:


> 142# I'm not sure its safe for you to shoot 80# you might draw the bow back and launch yourself!


OMG The human arrow. How freakin funny is that. Thats too much. I can't stop laughing. Not at you buddy.....just the visual. Too much Pendleton and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## nhns4

On my way.


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> :wink::grin::banana::weightlifter:
> 
> OMG The human arrow. How freakin funny is that. Thats too much. I can't stop laughing. Not at you buddy.....just the visual. Too much Pendleton and Dr. Pepper.


That may be more effective than throwing an axe through and animal.


----------



## cerec_cat

I figure 60# should be more than enough for North American game.


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> Im 280# and have no trouble with 70# or 80# for that matter and I was wanting to order a 65#er but missed the final change date.. Why you want to shoot something so heavy? Just asking, cuz that heavy stuff can hurt you... The speeds on theses bows are super fast, even at 65#


Because I like the challenge and because I can. I know that the 65lb bow I originally ordered is more than fast enough to take down a cape buffalo, but I want to shoot an 80 or 100 lb bow for the same reason guys want to shoot a 338 lapua. It is something I want to do...but I am not completely stupid. I know that it is not something you can't just go at, it is something you have to work towards. For me, I spend so much time working and raising kids and helping my wife, that I don't get to do things just for myself anymore. This will just be for me...and only me...and turkeys, deer, elk, bear, moose and any other tasty little creature that crosses my path.


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> Because I like the challenge and because I can. I know that the 65lb bow I originally ordered is more than fast enough to take down a cape buffalo, but I want to shoot an 80 or 100 lb bow for the same reason guys want to shoot a 338 lapua. It is something I want to do...but I am not completely stupid. I know that it is not something you can't just go at, it is something you have to work towards. For me, I spend so much time working and raising kids and helping my wife, that I don't get to do things just for myself anymore. This will just be for me...and only me...and turkeys, deer, elk, bear, moose and any other tasty little creature that crosses my path.


 OK. calm down,its ok was just asking. With a mind set like that youll be shooting one soon....


----------



## slim9300

5MilesBack said:


> My '06 Old Glory has what seems to be about a 2" valley while trying to let down. I'm not sure which is worse, having little valley or waiting and waiting for it to catch on a letdown.


You have to be kidding. What you are explaining is the best possible scenerio for me (ie. a lot like my Destroyer). I don't worry about letting down very often and when I do, I just go very slow. Then there are no problems. If I could get a bow that actually locked back I would. (here comes the crossbow comment...) There is no such thing as too much valley in my mind.

Kevin, can you reassure me at all? =)


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> OK. calm down,its ok was just asking. With a mind set like that youll be shooting one soon....


No problem houndhamrick, I am surprised no one has brought it up yet. On to a lighter note, does anyone know where I can find small predator camo fleece pants? Is it just me or do they not exist. Having a 29-30 inch waste really sucks.


----------



## nhns4

Dameon said:


> No problem houndhamrick, I am surprised no one has brought it up yet. On to a lighter note, does anyone know where I can find small predator camo fleece pants? Is it just me or do they not exist. Having a 29-30 inch waste really sucks.


Gymb


----------



## Bowbuster123

Oregon HG said:


> *for you to shoot 80# you might draw the bow back and launch yourself*!


Everything will be fine as long as you don't got for the TEXAS HEART SHOT


----------



## Dameon

Is Gymb the username of someone here on AT?


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> Everything will be fine as long as you don't got for the TEXAS HEART SHOT


Okay you just made a huge jump from funny to hillarious. Texas heart shot. Another great visual. LOL!


----------



## nhns4

Dameon said:


> Is Gymb the username of someone here on AT?


No. Hit the button to fast. It was suppose to be Gymbore. They have little kid clothes. 

In all seriousness I think you best bet is to search away on the Internet. Or I have seen places that dip hats. So why not pants?


----------



## Artemiz

Dameon said:


> No problem houndhamrick, I am surprised no one has brought it up yet. On to a lighter note, does anyone know where I can find small predator camo fleece pants? Is it just me or do they not exist. Having a 29-30 inch waste really sucks.


Teen's section? Sorry, couldn't resist. Re: 80# bows, it's good to have goals! Goals get chit done!


----------



## SemperF

Put up a wanted thread in AT classifieds and see what pops


----------



## Dameon

I see....you funny man you. Well, I can always learn how to sew and tailor some mediums up myself.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Put up a wanted thread in AT classifieds and see what pops


Now that is an idea. Although, my wife will kill me if I buy one more thing. She was pissed with the bow but got over it. She got really mad when I bought the arrows, rest, and sight. I am really hoping the quiver I bought off the classified shows up while she's at work, or I am going to be screwed.


----------



## SemperF

Put the ad up and explain the situation that your not looking for a hand out but a helping hand would sure help, somebody will respect that and have been where your at and figure they can help out, at least thats been my experience.


----------



## nhns4

Dameon said:


> Now that is an idea. Although, my wife will kill me if I buy one more thing. She was pissed with the bow but got over it. She got really mad when I bought the arrows, rest, and sight. I am really hoping the quiver I bought off the classified shows up while she's at work, or I am going to be screwed.


Shoulda just had the arrows and rest drop shipped to Kevin. Then when the bow comes say hey hunny look what came on the bow lol.


----------



## roblytle13

Kevin have you tried the DOA arrow rest? If so could you compare it to the QAD? Looking at these 2 myself? Anyone else have any info to help me decide?


----------



## SemperF

I have the QAD on a vanquish never a lick of trouble all weather conditions it has worked.


----------



## cordini

Yeah, well after putting together the new plasma TV stand, installing the plasma, 3D Blue Ray & Soundbar system, MB told me no more spending $!! I guess I'm going to be in the doghouse when the wall tent & bow make their presence known. Luckily the tent is already paid for & the Vindicator will be after Kate lets me know my balance remaining.....She was the one who wanted a new TV, so I figure I'll be okay. If not, at least I can stay in the wall tent until things blow over.....LOL!!


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> Shoulda just had the arrows and rest drop shipped to Kevin. Then when the bow comes say hey hunny look what came on the bow lol.


Why didn't I think of that. That would have totally worked. I think I'll let things die down a little bit though....spring turkey season is still a while away.


----------



## SemperF

cordini said:


> Yeah, well after putting together the new plasma TV stand, installing the plasma, 3D Blue Ray & Soundbar system, MB told me no more spending $!! I guess I'm going to be in the doghouse when the wall tent & bow make their presence known. Luckily the tent is already paid for & the Vindicator will be after Kate lets me know my balance remaining.....She was the one who wanted a new TV, so I figure I'll be okay. If not, at least I can stay in the wall tent until things blow over.....LOL!!


In Tent with the plasma and the hunting channel in 3d OH YEAH when we going


----------



## cordini

I figured if I went for a set of Swarovski 8.5x42's, I would end up on the dark side of the grass......


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Yeah, well after putting together the new plasma TV stand, installing the plasma, 3D Blue Ray & Soundbar system, MB told me no more spending $!! I guess I'm going to be in the doghouse when the wall tent & bow make their presence known. Luckily the tent is already paid for & the Vindicator will be after Kate lets me know my balance remaining.....She was the one who wanted a new TV, so I figure I'll be okay. If not, at least I can stay in the wall tent until things blow over.....LOL!!


Do you think she will let you run the cable and new tv out to the tent? LOL!


----------



## Dameon

cordini said:


> Yeah, well after putting together the new plasma TV stand, installing the plasma, 3D Blue Ray & Soundbar system, MB told me no more spending $!! I guess I'm going to be in the doghouse when the wall tent & bow make their presence known. Luckily the tent is already paid for & the Vindicator will be after Kate lets me know my balance remaining.....She was the one who wanted a new TV, so I figure I'll be okay. If not, at least I can stay in the wall tent until things blow over.....LOL!!


Yeah, I remodeled our bathroom to make it wheelchair accessible and got my wife a new motorized wheelchair, so I think I got a little ammunition on my side. But just in case, I better grab the tent.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> In Tent with the plasma and the hunting channel in 3d OH YEAH when we going


Ya beat me to it LOL!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Oregon HG said:


> 142# I'm not sure its safe for you to shoot 80# you might draw the bow back and launch yourself!


I weighed about 147 pounds and shot 80 pounds for about 25 years without a hiccup. It was when I GAINED weight that I dropped draw weight....or I should say GOT OLD.....lol.....My 2 80 pound bows still hang in the spare bedroom closet while I hunt with the 70 pounders....thats life i guess. Gettin' old is a,,,,fill in the blank.


----------



## nhns4

On my way. I'll help with the tent.


----------



## Oregon HG

I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!


----------



## 12 rings only

FishingBen said:


> Well come on then. I don't know if 12 rings ll be enough though. That's only 2 6 packs best my math cipherin serves me.
> But get on the 4 wheeler n head over I got about 10 cases should last a couple days.


If the THP don't pull me over...I can be there in about 2 hours....HOLD IT!!!! I put the 4-wheeler in the truck and when I get to your "place" i'll unload the 4-wheeler and pull into your drive!! A Yeti Cooler holds LOTS more than just "12 Rings" Or at least they look like they would!! That's why i have 8 lunchmates bungeed to the racks!!


----------



## mt hunter22

Bowbuster123 said:


> Everything will be fine as long as you don't got for the TEXAS HEART SHOT


got to tell you the visual on that one cracked me up..


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!


Man you do good work. I am so glad you are dipping our bows.


----------



## cordini

Nice work Mike!! I still haven't gotten around to getting my stuff on the way to you for dipping.....The plasma installation didn't go exactly as I anticipated. BestBuy was supposed to deliver & set it up.....Yeah, I set it up....Call BB.com they told me. Guess my next purchase won't be @ BB.....


----------



## nhns4

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!



That is a masterpiece. And I don't think anything on this thread is on topic so your all good lol


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Do you think she will let you run the cable and new tv out to the tent? LOL!


That's a lot of cable to run.....I wouldn't be safe until I was in the Badlands!


----------



## mt hunter22

nhns4 said:


> That is a masterpiece. And I don't think anything on this thread is on topic so your all good lol


very awesome


----------



## 12 rings only

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!


Mike...That is so cool!!! I have a couple of rifle stocks that would look great on!!!


----------



## SemperF

Hey mike that riser looks like a yetti piece, but I don't think it will torque. LOL Nice work


----------



## norsask darton

Dameon said:


> Remember, I weigh 142# sopping wet and after just finishing dinner. So for me, I would probably only be able to pull 70#. I did upgrade my Vengeance from 65# to 70# limbs. But I am not going to push my luck and order the 80# limbs just yet. I gotta save something for the next bow.


WOW! I'm 5'7" 210lbs kinda well built and have no desire to shoot such heavy weight. Give you guys credit for shooting that kind of weight. I like my 62lb draw and it'll drop whatever I need too.


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Hey mike that riser looks like a yetti piece, but I don't think it will torque. LOL Nice work


Now jus imagine the custom bow we were talking about!


----------



## SemperF

My misses took a look at the pic and now she knows why I want you doing exactly what were discussing, I can't wait til January, My father is getting a set of strings from proline to match in some way too. My birthday is gonna rock when this gets done.


----------



## little dan

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!


hey mike, for yfz or raptor, I would think it was done for a big dune fan up in your area, nice work


----------



## mtelknut

norsask darton said:


> WOW! I'm 5'7" 210lbs kinda well built and have no desire to shoot such heavy weight. Give you guys credit for shooting that kind of weight. I like my 62lb draw and it'll drop whatever I need too.


At the moment I'm shooting an 80# Infinity but I didn't take into account shooting 3D with such heavy weight. It gets difficult to pull and shoot 50-60 times at a shoot so this year my next bow will be 70# and a little lighter in the arrow department say 380 grains or so.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!


For a second there my wife and I thought it was a mutated turkey!


----------



## Rattler

No ata for me this year. Got other trips planned. Let's see, Omaha, Idaho, hopefully NM, Kansas, and possibly a good cruise somewhere


----------



## Longbow42

roblytle13 said:


> Kevin have you tried the DOA arrow rest? If so could you compare it to the QAD? Looking at these 2 myself? Anyone else have any info to help me decide?


I have experience with both. I had no issues with the QAD, it worked well. The one thing that I did not like was that it drops very quick and did not support the arrow as much as I would like. You can even see in their high speed videos. I attached a Rest Rocket to it, which causes it to stay up a fraction longer, and my POI went up about 5" at only 18 yds. I just got the new DOA after much discussion with their tech and so far very happy with it. It has all metal internal parts if that matters to you. It will stay up during a let down, even if you let down fast. Full containment, plus it supports the arrow longer and drops extremely fast. It does not have micro adjust but they tell me they did that intentionally or it would have cost $200. You don't really need micro adjust anyway with a hunting rest once you tune it for CS. The launcher arm is made of 100% nylon, which seems to be durable and have some give to it. Also, it applies very little pressure to the cable as it does not need much to set it off. Cable is also extremely easy to change. Email Nick Fisher at AAE if you have further questions.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

When you say it doesn't micro adjust what do you mean? From the picture on their website it looks like it adjusts up and down and side to side. Unless you are talking about having a little knob where you can just turn it for fast adjustment.

Post a picture of the rest if you can. I can only find stock production pictures. I'd like to see actual in hand pictures.


----------



## shockman

Irked... micro adjust refers to micrometer... so yes, a little knob that you turn for super fine tuning = micro adjust.


----------



## antler365

Kevin, Just wondering was determines the width between the limbs?? I'm guessing the wider the gap the more stable platform for the cam? At least to a certain point.. Does limb dimension affect this measurement as well? Maybe even the material the limbs are made of affect this.. Just curious. Have a great Friday everyone!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Morning all. Just about narrowed my rest decision down to the ripcord red (currently have old ripcord on bow) and the qad hd. Pros and cons. Aside from I know the ripcord red does not hold the arrow on letdown but I have never had an issue with my ripcord either. 
Let's hear your opinion.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

oregon hg said:


> 142# i'm not sure its safe for you to shoot 80# you might draw the bow back and launch yourself!


bbbwaahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Still undecided on a rest. Was going with a limb driver, but i'd like to try that DOA.


----------



## roblytle13

Longbow42 said:


> I have experience with both. I had no issues with the QAD, it worked well. The one thing that I did not like was that it drops very quick and did not support the arrow as much as I would like. You can even see in their high speed videos. I attached a Rest Rocket to it, which causes it to stay up a fraction longer, and my POI went up about 5" at only 18 yds. I just got the new DOA after much discussion with their tech and so far very happy with it. It has all metal internal parts if that matters to you. It will stay up during a let down, even if you let down fast. Full containment, plus it supports the arrow longer and drops extremely fast. It does not have micro adjust but they tell me they did that intentionally or it would have cost $200. You don't really need micro adjust anyway with a hunting rest once you tune it for CS. The launcher arm is made of 100% nylon, which seems to be durable and have some give to it. Also, it applies very little pressure to the cable as it does not need much to set it off. Cable is also extremely easy to change. Email Nick Fisher at AAE if you have further questions.


Thanks for the info. I am always alittle worried when something new comes out that all the bugs have not been worked out. I do like QAD rest but still looking for something that will help me be a little better shot.


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning all.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Dameon said:


> You guys gotta remember that I am a very light guy, a stiff breeze will blow me away. I am very easy to lift...even when lifting myself.


Heck, you guys were the pushup, benching, and pullup kings in high school.:wink: Try being 6'6" and doing pullups or bench with an 81.5" wingspan.:sad:

If you want to build strength, you have to lift HEAVY weights in low reps. "Heavy" is relative to where you are. Heavy to one may be light to another. A buddy of mine used to tell me......"I don't understand it, I keep getting bigger but you just keep getting stronger". Of course that was *when* I was lifting. Too many injuries and such and I'm down 35lbs from where I used to be.:sad:


----------



## houndhamrick

Good Morning


----------



## 5MilesBack

Oregon HG said:


> I know this is way off topic, but I have been busting my Arse getting this done and am very proud of how it turned out, so I wanted to share!


Man, that is awesome.
.
.
.
.
.
What is it?:dontknow:


----------



## antler365

5MilesBack said:


> Man, that is awesome.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> What is it?:dontknow:


It is Awesome! Gas tank?


----------



## FishingBen

Dang!!! Is that a part for yer 4 wheeler??? I'll just tell ya right now when you go to setting a case of frosty coldbeer on that thar fancy paint jobbed 4 wheeler gas tank, your gonna scratch it all ta hell! You'd a been better off spending that painting money on some bigger nobby tires fer yur 4 wheeler. 

Oh BTW morning to all. Time for a frosty coldbeer. Gotta take my 4 wheeler over to the corner deli n bet me a fried bologna biskit r I'm not gonna make it thru the day! bye


----------



## FishingBen

Did I mention I'm ordering me one of them new KKK bows with the 500 pound limbs so I kin shoot all the way to Illinoise where them Really Big bucks are from the back porch of my trailer here in Tennishsee. I'm just gonna put me an auto matic feeder up on a piece of public land up-ar n dial in the coordinates on the GPS in my neighbors Hummer (Yes he's got a Hummer in the trailer park. Said it was like havin a really huge yellow 4 wheeler! I don't see it myself.) and let the arrow go from here. Should make for a new world record. AGAIN!!!


----------



## houndhamrick

5MilesBack said:


> Heck, you guys were the pushup, benching, and pullup kings in high school.:wink: Try being 6'6" and doing pullups or bench with an 81.5" wingspan.:sad:
> 
> If you want to build strength, you have to lift HEAVY weights in low reps. "Heavy" is relative to where you are. Heavy to one may be light to another. A buddy of mine used to tell me......"I don't understand it, I keep getting bigger but you just keep getting stronger". Of course that was *when* I was lifting. Too many injuries and such and I'm down 35lbs from where I used to be.:sad:


Thats me, just inch taller with same wingspan.. Benching has never been a favorite thing to do, arms are just to long. Get that heavy weight down on the chest and IF it goes up its only going up once. Have to use the machines , keeps the weight off the chest. Works better for me. Heck, I did a push up on a scaleat work the other night. Scale read 240#, know wonder I can only do 20 push ups and im struggling with the 10th pull up


----------



## houndhamrick

5MilesBack said:


> Man, that is awesome.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> What is it?:dontknow:


Think its 450 yfz plastic, kinda looks like the 660R plastic, but on the 660r the front fenders is bit wider. I had a custom 660R drag bike, close to 25K invested. Was stole right of the trailer at the house. Insurance man said they would cover the trailer, but not the bike... You would think that anything stole from your garage would be coverd, but its not.


----------



## houndhamrick

houndhamrick said:


> Think its 450 yfz plastic, kinda looks like the 660R plastic, but on the 660r the front fenders is bit wider. I had a custom 660R drag bike, close to 25K invested. Was stole right of the trailer at the house. Insurance man said they would cover the trailer, but not the bike... You would think that anything stole from your garage would be coverd, but its not.


They didnt take the trailer, go figure...Insurance has all that fine line stuff that gets you in the end when you need to use it..


----------



## Dameon

Good morning fellas. Hopefully, I'll be going to the gym near where I work during my lunch breaks starting next week. I've pretty much reached the limit of what lifting my own body mass can do for me. If you think about it, because a push-up is a fulcrum position, I am only lifting a fraction of my bodyweight....maybe 60lbs. That is not much. I bet I can only bench maybe 150 right now. I'll be really happy if it was 185. So we'll see what happens next week...hopefully. As for highschool, yeah I was pretty strong...presidential fitness award all four years and third in my weightclass. Considering how light I am, that wasn't really saying much. I maxed out at 225 on the bench, 215 on the powerclean, 185 on the handclean, and 395 on the parallel squat. I hurt myself on the squats, so I only maxed a measly 300 on the deadlift. I am nowhere near any of that right now. I bet I can only bench maybe 150...165 if I pray really hard beforehand. I wish I never stopped lifting when I went to college...but then again living the frat life was pretty awesome. Hey baby, you like tequila?


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> They didnt take the trailer, go figure...Insurance has all that fine line stuff that gets you in the end when you need to use it..


I hate theives...I am so glad MO has the conceal carry option. If I caught him, he'd be walking with a limp for the rest of his life.


----------



## houndhamrick

After talking with a few fellas on here, im going with the Trophy Taker Smack Down Rest(been stuck on the rest for a while now) Sight is going to be the spot hoggit 5 pin wrapped, thinking going with .019 on top 2 pins and .010 with the bottom 3. Any thoughts on this?? I think it would work good. The Stab, is coming from Kevin and the quiver is undecided, but what ever it is ill send it out to get dipped to match the bow


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> I hate theives...I am so glad MO has the conceal carry option. If I caught him, he'd be walking with a limp for the rest of his life.


Buddy, that was the bad thing about it. I had my conceal carry and my head was not where it should of been. I took a week off work looking for it and if i would of found it, i dont think things would of been good. I was so mad for a very long time, it was best that i never found it. It took a while to get over, but im over it know.


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> Good morning fellas. Hopefully, I'll be going to the gym near where I work during my lunch breaks starting next week. I've pretty much reached the limit of what lifting my own body mass can do for me. If you think about it, because a push-up is a fulcrum position, I am only lifting a fraction of my bodyweight....maybe 60lbs. That is not much. I bet I can only bench maybe 150 right now. I'll be really happy if it was 185. So we'll see what happens next week...hopefully. As for highschool, yeah I was pretty strong...presidential fitness award all four years and third in my weightclass. Considering how light I am, that wasn't really saying much. I maxed out at 225 on the bench, 215 on the powerclean, 185 on the handclean, and 395 on the parallel squat. I hurt myself on the squats, so I only maxed a measly 300 on the deadlift. I am nowhere near any of that right now. I bet I can only bench maybe 150...165 if I pray really hard beforehand. I wish I never stopped lifting when I went to college...but then again living the frat life was pretty awesome. Hey baby, you like tequila?


Sounds like you were pretty strong, youll get back to where you were at.. I got a little buddy, back in the day he was so small and skinny and now he is 185# and benching 3 plates think thats 315#.. He had and still has a mind set like you, if you want it, youll get it...


----------



## 5MilesBack

houndhamrick said:


> Think its 450 yfz plastic, kinda looks like the 660R plastic, but on the 660r the front fenders is bit wider. I had a custom 660R drag bike, close to 25K invested. Was stole right of the trailer at the house. Insurance man said they would cover the trailer, but not the bike... You would think that anything stole from your garage would be coverd, but its not.


So, what I hear you saying is........this is something for a motorcycle?:dontknow:

I thought it was sort of big fish type contraption.


----------



## Dameon

houndhamrick said:


> Buddy, that was the bad thing about it. I had my conceal carry and my head was not where it should of been. I took a week off work looking for it and if i would of found it, i dont think things would of been good. I was so mad for a very long time, it was best that i never found it. It took a while to get over, but im over it know.


Yeah, I was all talk. But don't that junk just tick you off. It drives me nuts, you work so hard for something and someone makes off with it and doesn't think about all the time, labor, and love that you put into it. We got a real bad problem with this kind of thing here in St. Louis. Makes me glad I don't live in the city.


----------



## traditional1970

Got a question for Kevin?????
Why did you use heli coil instead of drilling and tapping the riser for the limb bolt?? 
Won't the heli coil work loose?? 
Heli coil is a softer material.



Note on the pockets from Kevin

"Yes, the pockets lock from both sides and the bezel is made to create a 3 point locking system. The lock downs are right at the pivot point of the pocket to riser.

Pocket uses (2) 10-24 button heads to lock the pocket down.

The riser has a heli coil in it to accept the limb bolt. This keeps the bolt form moving side to side like a limb bolt slug set up can shift.

This 3 point will keep the limb/pockets lined up with the riser with NO way for the limb or pocket to shift. 

This means ACCURACY! "


----------



## houndhamrick

Dameon said:


> Yeah, I was all talk. But don't that junk just tick you off. It drives me nuts, you work so hard for something and someone makes off with it and doesn't think about all the time, labor, and love that you put into it. We got a real bad problem with this kind of thing here in St. Louis. Makes me glad I don't live in the city.


You are correct...lot of time, lots of money and I loved it. On a better note, even with 25k invested, I never took home a 1st place in the 4stroke/2 stroke outlaw divison. The alcohal burning Banshees tore me up every weekend. but as far as the 4 stroke class went, i had that division tied up... Was a lot of fun


----------



## houndhamrick

5MilesBack said:


> So, what I hear you saying is........this is something for a motorcycle?:dontknow:
> 
> I thought it was sort of big fish type contraption.


4 wheeler plastic, front piece


----------



## rickson

traditional1970 said:


> Got a question for Kevin?????
> Why did you use heli coil instead of drilling and tapping the riser for the limb bolt??
> Won't the heli coil work loose??
> Heli coil is a softer material.


Um...aluminum is stronger than steel?

Helicoils are 100-5000% stronger bud.

My dad builds race motors and they helicoil all the holes in the aluminum blocks....


----------



## Oregon HG

5MilesBack said:


> Man, that is awesome.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> What is it?:dontknow:


Not sure what quad it is off of, customer brought the parts in....But with the weather getting bad, more and more people are wanting their quads done so come spring they have a bad a55 bike!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

traditional1970 said:


> Got a question for Kevin?????
> Why did you use heli coil instead of drilling and tapping the riser for the limb bolt??
> Won't the heli coil work loose??
> Heli coil is a softer material.
> 
> 
> I used a helical insert so the bolt/bezel would help make the 3 point locking system.
> 
> Helicals are designed to stay in place, they have a locking tang built into them.
> 
> Helical inserts are much stronger than any aluminum, the helical insert has a tensile strength of 200,000 PSI and a Rockwell of C42-50.
> 
> Helical inserts are made of SS.


----------



## rickson

Kevin,

What do you think of the new Rytera?

You can PM me if you fear the gestapo :zipper:


----------



## nhns4

rickson said:


> Kevin,
> 
> What do you think of the new Rytera?
> 
> You can PM me if you fear the gestapo :zipper:


Interesting yes. Do I like it no. Seems like a lot could go wrong down the line. Looks like something the terminator would use. But hope the best for Rytera because I did like their aliens. 
Looking forward to reading reviews down the line.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Still undecided on a rest. Was going with a limb driver, but i'd like to try that DOA.


i"m leaning the same way


----------



## nhns4

Afternoon all.


----------



## Longbow42

roblytle13 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am always alittle worried when something new comes out that all the bugs have not been worked out. I do like QAD rest but still looking for something that will help me be a little better shot.


I hear you about that. They have been testing this model for over a year to work out all the bugs. This is the second version. The first was able to be over-cocked, which caused some issues on wear and tear. This new version, just released, has a new stop in it to prevent that.


----------



## Mys2kal

I tried 2 different QAD's and ended up having fletching contact with both. I had 2 different shops look at the bows and they never could fix the problem. I think both worked pretty good at first. Ripcord code red on a couple of bows this year with no problems. Have a Smackdown on my EVO, it seems to work well, no issues yet. I have not tried the limb driver but im sure its a good choice from all the reviews ive read. I tried to find reviews on the DOA and everything I see is bad. Sounds like they had some problems with the rest not dropping after a while.

If the DOA gets some good reviews I might try it. Looks like a good rest, I just want to know they have fixed the issues with it not dropping. If not I wil probably go with the Ripcord, worked well for me all this year. If I was setting up a 3D bow I'd probably go with the limbdriver though, I just like the larger containment arms for hunting. Id hate for my arrow to slip off the rest when I'm drawing on a big bruiser!


----------



## Karbon

Smackdown for me this year...


----------



## nhns4

Mys2kal said:


> I tried 2 different QAD's and ended up having fletching contact with both. I had 2 different shops look at the bows and they never could fix the problem. I think both worked pretty good at first. Ripcord code red on a couple of bows this year with no problems. Have a Smackdown on my EVO, it seems to work well, no issues yet. I have not tried the limb driver but im sure its a good choice from all the reviews ive read. I tried to find reviews on the DOA and everything I see is bad. Sounds like they had some problems with the rest not dropping after a while.
> 
> If the DOA gets some good reviews I might try it. Looks like a good rest, I just want to know they have fixed the issues with it not dropping. If not I wil probably go with the Ripcord, worked well for me all this year. If I was setting up a 3D bow I'd probably go with the limbdriver though, I just like the larger containment arms for hunting. Id hate for my arrow to slip off the rest when I'm drawing on a big bruiser!


Yeah think I'll stick with what I haven't had a problem with and that is Ripcord. It'll be nice to compare the upgrades from the Red to my old one. I do like the qad let down feature but I can live without it. But then again who knows. I'll make my decision tonight "I hope lol"


----------



## Longbow42

Mys2kal said:


> I tried 2 different QAD's and ended up having fletching contact with both. I had 2 different shops look at the bows and they never could fix the problem. I think both worked pretty good at first. Ripcord code red on a couple of bows this year with no problems. Have a Smackdown on my EVO, it seems to work well, no issues yet. I have not tried the limb driver but im sure its a good choice from all the reviews ive read. I tried to find reviews on the DOA and everything I see is bad. Sounds like they had some problems with the rest not dropping after a while.
> 
> If the DOA gets some good reviews I might try it. Looks like a good rest, I just want to know they have fixed the issues with it not dropping. If not I wil probably go with the Ripcord, worked well for me all this year. If I was setting up a 3D bow I'd probably go with the limbdriver though, I just like the larger containment arms for hunting. Id hate for my arrow to slip off the rest when I'm drawing on a big bruiser!


 Yep, they have fixed that and recalled all the older models. It was due to being over-cocked. They now have a metal part to prevent that again and have tested it thoroughly. So far, mine is working like a charm. I plan to get one for my Vindicator. I like it better then my QAD. I have never used the CR but almost got one before I saw the DOA.


----------



## Mys2kal

Does the DOA come with felt or something to put on the rest to quieten it like the QAD does? If the problems are fixed I may try one.


----------



## houndhamrick

I used to be on top of things when it came to all the new stuff. Now I have to ask what rest is the best. I was a Dealer back in 2006, after my Divorce in 2007 I never even picked up a magazine to see the new gadgets, I just shot what I had..


----------



## nhns4

Mys2kal said:


> Does the DOA come with felt or something to put on the rest to quieten it like the QAD does? If the problems are fixed I may try one.


I was curious about the felt also. Haven't seen a pic with felt on it so my guess is no. To me you can't beat the felt/mole skin for quietness. I know it still wouldn't be very loud but i like it super quiet lol.


----------



## nhns4

Belongs on page 1.


----------



## houndhamrick

I agree...


----------



## Longbow42

Mys2kal said:


> Does the DOA come with felt or something to put on the rest to quieten it like the QAD does? If the problems are fixed I may try one.


Yes it does come with felt for the launcher that is pre-cut and they sell more.


----------



## nhns4

Longbow42 said:


> Yes it does come with felt for the launcher that is pre-cut and they sell more.


Thanks.


----------



## houndhamrick

Have safe weekend to all....


----------



## stormsearch

I'm wanting to order a Vengeance. Should I order thru one of the dealers or direct with Kate??? Bearfoot archery is fairly close. Thx.


----------



## DOAGuide

stormsearch said:


> I'm wanting to order a Vengeance. Should I order thru one of the dealers or direct with Kate??? Bearfoot archery is fairly close. Thx.


If you have a dealer close then you should probably contact them. Bearfoot is great to deal with.


----------



## Oregon HG

stormsearch said:


> I'm wanting to order a Vengeance. Should I order thru one of the dealers or direct with Kate??? Bearfoot archery is fairly close. Thx.


I have heard nothing but good things about Bearfoot Archery!!!!


----------



## nhns4

So once the website is up and all the bows are sold.... There slogan should be... The bow you should have bought... BUT CAN'T!!


----------



## Jayb22

Since these are limited edition bows, and Kevin has said that no more are gettig made, does that mean there are going to be different models produced next year and that there won't be anymore of these models ever built? Are these bows going to have production numbers on them?


----------



## nhns4

Jayb22 said:


> Since these are limited edition bows, and Kevin has said that no more are gettig made, does that mean there are going to be different models produced next year and that there won't be anymore of these models ever built? Are these bows going to have production numbers on them?


I would imagine there will be production numbers on them but haven't heard yet...


----------



## Oregon HG

nhns4 said:


> So once the website is up and all the bows are sold.... There slogan should be... The bow you should have bought... BUT CAN'T!!


Still bows to be bought!


----------



## Oregon HG

Jayb22 said:


> Since these are limited edition bows, and Kevin has said that no more are gettig made, does that mean there are going to be different models produced next year and that there won't be anymore of these models ever built? Are these bows going to have production numbers on them?


Yes they are numbered 1-1500! Also more than likely each year will bring something new and great!


----------



## Just 1 More

Oregon HG said:


> Yes they are numbered 1-1500! Also more than likely each year will bring something new and great!


so we should hold off and wait till next year???


----------



## andy7yo

Just 1 More said:


> so we should hold off and wait till next year???


If you can stand to be w/o the best thing since sliced bread for another year then yeah, wait. lol


----------



## nhns4

Just 1 More said:


> so we should hold off and wait till next year???


No!


----------



## Oregon HG

Just 1 More said:


> so we should hold off and wait till next year???


Every year you hope the company betters their last!


----------



## YeOleFart

you need to buy one every year so you make sure you have the complete set!


----------



## asa_low12

there any pics of these bows yet? No way i'm scrolling through 123 pages


----------



## Mys2kal

asa_low12 said:


> there any pics of these bows yet? No way i'm scrolling through 123 pages


There are pics of the limbs, cams, mods, pockets, string, but no riser or complete bow pics yet. 

Very soon though!!!


----------



## roosclan

Mys2kal said:


> There are pics of the limbs, cams, mods, pockets, string, but no riser or complete bow pics yet.
> 
> Very soon though!!!


Well, with 4,900 posts to search through... any idea what pages the pics are on?


----------



## DOAGuide

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212

they are on this thread


----------



## woodsman78

Kevin when will you have a speed breakdown chart for the vindicator


----------



## nhns4

Is it the 16th yet. I'm ready to get back home and go after the gun-shy deer again. Been a long month away!!! Think it will Definitly be HBS time. 
And morning to all.


----------



## HONKER

Good morning all. HBS time for me already. -6 for the high today.


----------



## nhns4

HONKER said:


> Good morning all. HBS time for me already. -6 for the high today.


That'll be colder than I'll have to deal with I hope. Being I'm in Northern Il. Haven't used the HBS yet. Bought it as an early Xmas present to myself along with other stuff but I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## 5MilesBack

woodsman78 said:


> Kevin when will you have a speed breakdown chart for the vindicator


IBO 337-345

Should not be difficult to extrapolate from there to get ballpark figures. At this point, I think Kevin is busier with getting everything together than testing speeds.:wink:


----------



## HONKER

Once you use your HBS you'll wonder why you bought yhe other stuff. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Good morning all!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Happy Birthday to my lovely wife, Kate is ..... today!!!!! 

If you are waiting on a reply to an email today, you won't get it!!!! LOL

I have a day of things planned for us and some friends to celebrate her birthday so she won't be replying to any work related stuff today. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Karbon

Happy birthday Kate!

Well wish her that for me.


----------



## traditional1970

Happy birthday big K


----------



## shockman

Happy Birthday Kate


----------



## stixshooter

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nhns4

Happy birthday.


----------



## DOAGuide

Happy birthday Kate! Wishing you a day full of love and happiness!

The Miller clan!


----------



## houndhamrick

ccasion13: ccasion16:


----------



## mtelknut

Happy Birthday Kate,, Wishing you a wonderful year of blessings.


----------



## Breathn

Happy BirthDay Kate...now Kevin go spend a lot of money on her..lol


----------



## nontypical225

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## TTNuge

Happy Birthday Kate!!!


----------



## gkonduris

Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## HONKER

Happy birthday Kate. Hope you have a great one.


----------



## bowhuntermn

Happy Birthday Kate.... !!!!!


----------



## Artemiz

In light of it being Kate's birthday and the fact that Kevin and Kate will not be satisfying our bow pic needs for today, I have made a quick artist rendition of what I think the Vengeance will look like:

Enjoy!


----------



## lonehara

Happy Birthday Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## link06

Happy B-Day Kate!


----------



## sightpin

Happy 29th birthday, again?


----------



## SemperF

Happy Birthday Kate, P.S. dont let Kevin design the cake. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Sodhunter

Happy Birthday! I sense a new video!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Happy B-day, Katie! Enjoy!


----------



## GTOJoe

Happy Birthday Kate. Best wishes to you.


----------



## martincheetah

Happy birthday Kate


----------



## cordini

Got home from work....Just got done shoveling.....Turned on the computer......WOW!! 


ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:






*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE!!!*


ccasion15: :cheers:


----------



## liv2hnt247

Happy B-day


----------



## cordini

Now I have a reason to celebrate with an American Ale.......:set1_draught2:


----------



## YeOleFart

Happy happy birthday!


----------



## Scablands

ccasion13: Happy Birthday!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## antler365

Happy Birthday young lady!!! Thank you for keeping Kevin in line LOL.....


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Now I have a reason to celebrate with an American Ale.......:set1_draught2:


I hear ya buddy. My son and I are watching army/navy game....then all day movie marathon. And I cant do that without some amber love. LOL!

Having one for you Kate


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Happy Birthday


----------



## link06

How fitting would it be to reveal the new bows to us on this special day, right Kevin? LOL


----------



## 5MilesBack

Artemiz said:


> I have made a quick artist rendition of what I think the Vengeance will look like:


You think it will look like a Mathews?:dontknow:


----------



## shockman

I dont care what it looks like...
ONE MEEELYON FPS
Now thats innovative design at its finest.


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> I hear ya buddy. My son and I are watching army/navy game....then all day movie marathon. And I cant do that without some amber love. LOL!
> 
> Having one for you Kate


Just got done watching my Bison get beat in OT to Eastern Mashington.....4 Ales later! They had a chance....Couldn't hold on in the last minute. Oh Well, Happy Birthday Kate! At least I have one reason to celebrate.....Another Ale Please!! :cheers:


----------



## jaif

Happy birthday Kate and Savannah! (My daughter turned 14 Thursday).


----------



## matjok

Got back from a day of hunting.

A little late, but..

* Happy birthday, Kate!*


----------



## norsask darton

Happy Birthday Kate! Have an awesome day and weekend!!


----------



## Rattler

Hbd Kate.


----------



## kkrueger

Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## Dameon

Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## 12 rings only

Happy Birthday Kate!!!


----------



## wy budro

Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## PoppieWellie

HBD Kate!

Bump for K&K


----------



## Mys2kal

A little late but just got home from work. Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## Bowbuster123

cordini said:


> Got home from work....Just got done shoveling.....Turned on the computer......WOW!!
> 
> 
> ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:ccasion13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE!!!*
> 
> 
> ccasion15: :cheers:


YA!!!!What Cordini Said....
All that and have a Happy Birthday Kate


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Like the rest I will wish Kate a happy birthday.

Happy Birthday, Kate!


----------



## CdBurner

Happy Birthday Kate!!!! And many more!


----------



## mt hunter22

my sons birthday is the 8th and we just got done cleaning up the birthday celebration that we had today, so its late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY,,,KATE !!!!!!


----------



## cordini

12 Shopping days left.....:santa:

I work for USPS....Tomorrow is going to be a very busy day! If you have packages to send, try to get them out this week....Parcel Post should still reach most destinations by Christmas if you send by Tuesday/Wednesday....After that, you will need Priority.

I wish my Vindicator was wrapped up under the tree! Oh well, Christmas can come late for me with that package....I should get some cards written today while I'm waiting for more snow to shovel! 

Anybody have any holiday traditions?


----------



## nhns4

Morning all. This guy had a little to much fun at an Xmas party last night.


----------



## cordini

Vitamin Water....4 Ibuprofen....Shovel some snow & then long, hot shower!


----------



## shockman

nhns4 said:


> Morning all. This guy had a little to much fun at an Xmas party last night.


Your up too early... must have been just enough fun!


----------



## HONKER

Morning everyone.


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> Vitamin Water....4 Ibuprofen....Shovel some snow & then long, hot shower!


LOTS of Vitamin water!!! Good morning to you all...


----------



## YeOleFart

Morning all - and to you all in MN. hope you are warm & safe. The Vikes Metro Dome Roof Collased!!! Holy ______ Batman!!!!


----------



## norsask darton

I just ordered up a G5 Expert Pro rest for my Vengeance. How many of you are familiar with these? Hoping it'll work as it's designed for 2 track cams and the new hybrids.


----------



## nhns4

Crazy /&$; right there. Favre has a way of bringing the house down.


----------



## nhns4

Tell that to my head lol. Not everyone can sleep in on Sundays. Wish I could have tho.


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> Tell that to my head lol. Not everyone can sleep in on Sundays. Wish I could have tho.


I will take a two mile run then THROW up and I'm good to go.... LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Top of the morning to all my eastern (most of you are east of me lol) friends


----------



## nhns4

antler365 said:


> I will take a two mile run then THROW up and I'm good to go.... LOL


I prefer the puke and rally method hahaha.


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> I prefer the puke and rally method hahaha.


Yes, that works as well!!!!! LMAO


----------



## houndhamrick

YeOleFart said:


> Morning all - and to you all in MN. hope you are warm & safe. The Vikes Metro Dome Roof Collased!!! Holy ______ Batman!!!!


Yes bit cold here, thats for sure... I just ran down town and checked the dome out...Dont think there will be any more games unless the dome is like a blow up kid jumpin castle


----------



## Longbow42

Lack of micro tune is not a big deal at all. I first, I wanted it too, but they told me it would have made the rest much more expensive. I had it adjusted for CS in only a few minutes. It is easy to adjust vertical and horizontal. You have to cock it just like a QAD or CR.


----------



## norsask darton

Longbow42 said:


> Lack of micro tune is not a big deal at all. I first, I wanted it too, but they told me it would have made the rest much more expensive. I had it adjusted for CS in only a few minutes. It is easy to adjust vertical and horizontal. You have to cock it just like a QAD or CR.


Is this about the G5 expert pro I ordered?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Artemiz said:


> In light of it being Kate's birthday and the fact that Kevin and Kate will not be satisfying our bow pic needs for today, I have made a quick artist rendition of what I think the Vengeance will look like:
> 
> Enjoy!


How did you draw it to scale????? LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> How did you draw it to scale????? LOL


I think he has been in your garage taking a peek! Except for the reflex is on the wrong end of the riser, we know the cable rod is going to be shorter, and for heavens sake atleast use a ruler for a straight line!


----------



## DOAGuide

I'm not sure I like the top limbs being so offset. Other than that..........


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Oregon HG said:


> I think he has been in your garage taking a peek! Except for the reflex is on the wrong end of the riser, we know the cable rod is going to be shorter, and for heavens sake atleast use a ruler for a straight line!


Mike,

Maybe he is on to something!!! With all the crooked lines it will confuse the vibration and it won't know which way to go, so it will just dissipate into thin air!!! LOL

I'll apply for a patent and then say I'm "the inventor of dissapearing vibration crooked bow designs"! LOL

Drawing and spelling remind me of the Cows on the chik-fil-a commercials. LOL


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> I'm not sure I like the top limbs being so offset. Other than that..........


It's a new thing. Thats where all the speed comes from. Instead of parallel they are the new split vertical style.


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> It's a new thing. Thats where all the speed comes from. Instead of parallel they are the new split vertical style.


Now I understand. Love the fact it is "outside the box". Maybe it will give Kevin a run for his money. Looks like about a 12" bh. Should be fairly forgiving!


----------



## KateStrother1

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes, you are are wonderful people and really made me feel very special on my day! XOXOXO My life is truly blessed!


----------



## nhns4

Sounds like a great day for a Sunday Sneak Peak!


----------



## peregrine82

Hope you have a very happy birthday Kate, this would be a great time to launch the new website and forum. Kind of a double celebration, LOL.


----------



## DOAGuide

I think they want this stuff done as much as we do. Unfortunatley it isn't quite ready yet. I know we are very close. Patience young padiwans!


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Kevin,

Did you get my PM?


----------



## CdBurner

nhns4 said:


> Sounds like a great day for a Sunday Sneak Peak!


This!!!!


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> 12 Shopping days left.....:santa:
> 
> I work for USPS....Tomorrow is going to be a very busy day! If you have packages to send, try to get them out this week....Parcel Post should still reach most destinations by Christmas if you send by Tuesday/Wednesday....After that, you will need Priority.
> 
> I wish my Vindicator was wrapped up under the tree! Oh well, Christmas can come late for me with that package....I should get some cards written today while I'm waiting for more snow to shovel!
> 
> Anybody have any holiday traditions?


We cut our own tree every year.. This is a tradition that has held strong for generations! We also have a shot right before Christmas dinner for all the family members that have passed on...


----------



## Longbow42

norsask darton said:


> Is this about the G5 expert pro I ordered?


No, AAE DOA rest.


----------



## mt hunter22

DOAGuide said:


> I think they want this stuff done as much as we do. Unfortunatley it isn't quite ready yet. I know we are very close. Patience young padiwans!


 well said


----------



## 2xR

Very belated - but HBD Kate!!! Just got back from my first trip to the woods this year...


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Very belated - but HBD Kate!!! Just got back from my first trip to the woods this year...


Well hell brother tell us how the trip was!!!!!!


----------



## 2xR

norsask darton said:


> I just ordered up a G5 Expert Pro rest for my Vengeance. How many of you are familiar with these? Hoping it'll work as it's designed for 2 track cams and the new hybrids.


Tried the Pro on two of my 2010 Elite's and it was OK - but no better than the LimbDriver at best. It does look like it was engineered with more precision and artistry than the LD, which has to be almost the ugliest looking block of metal you could attach to your bow - but it works!

Used the LDs for four years until this year and wanted to try some different things so I tried two different QAD Ultra/HDs and had problems with both of them. Was hoping it was just a problem with the first rest, so I bought a second and had the same issues (thanx for all your help/patience Scottie/PA).

Then I tried a Code Red and was pretty impressed, but the way the attachment cord attaches to the launcher the cord gets pretty fraid/chewed up quickly.

Next up was/is the TT Smackdown (thanx for the rec K-man and Scottie/PA). On my second one now and they have both worked well. Like the LD, but the TT has the containment ring. So far I plan on putting the TT Smackdown on the K&Ks, but I will always have a LD on my bench ready to go at the first sign of trouble...


----------



## norsask darton

2xR said:


> Tried the Pro on two of my 2010 Elite's and it was OK - but no better than the LimbDriver at best. It does look like it was engineered with more precision and artistry than the LD, which has to be almost the ugliest looking block of metal you could attach to your bow - but it works!
> 
> Used the LDs for four years until this year and wanted to try some different things so I tried two different QAD Ultra/HDs and had problems with both of them. Was hoping it was just a problem with the first rest, so I bought a second and had the same issues (thanx for all your help/patience Scottie/PA).
> 
> Then I tried a Code Red and was pretty impressed, but the way the attachment cord attaches to the launcher the cord gets pretty fraid/chewed up quickly.
> 
> Next up was/is the TT Smackdown (thanx for the rec K-man and Scottie/PA). On my second one now and they have both worked well. Like the LD, but the TT has the containment ring. So far I plan on putting the TT Smackdown on the K&Ks, but I will always have a LD on my bench ready to go at the first sign of trouble...


Thanks for the response. I have the Trophytaker on my GT500 and like it. Alaways like to experiment with rests. lol Hope it will perform alright for me.


----------



## Mys2kal

2xR said:


> Tried the Pro on two of my 2010 Elite's and it was OK - but no better than the LimbDriver at best. It does look like it was engineered with more precision and artistry than the LD, which has to be almost the ugliest looking block of metal you could attach to your bow - but it works! I tried the Expert Pro on an alphamax in 2009 and it worked well. I did not like the lack on any containment however for hunting.
> 
> Used the LDs for four years until this year and wanted to try some different things so I tried two different QAD Ultra/HDs and had problems with both of them. Was hoping it was just a problem with the first rest, so I bought a second and had the same issues (thanx for all your help/patience Scottie/PA).I shot 2 different QAD's and ended up with fletching contact that my dealer could not fix on both
> 
> Then I tried a Code Red and was pretty impressed, but the way the attachment cord attaches to the launcher the cord gets pretty fraid/chewed up quickly.
> I really liked the code red, had one on a vanquish and one on my D340. Both worked great. I could see a small amount of wear on the cord but nothing significant.
> Next up was/is the TT Smackdown (thanx for the rec K-man and Scottie/PA). On my second one now and they have both worked well. Like the LD, but the TT has the containment ring. So far I plan on putting the TT Smackdown on the K&Ks, but I will always have a LD on my bench ready to go at the first sign of trouble...Have a Smackdown on my EVO and it is working well. Not sure if I like the cord going to the bottom limb or the bulkiness of the rest. It does work very well though. I have not tried the LD b/c of the cord up to the top limb and lack of containment. I like to have some type of cradle for my arrow while hunting. I don't really like my arrow laying on the shelf until the bow is drawn.


I am very undecided on the rest for my Vengeance. Thought about the DOA but it looks like a cheaper QAD to me. Probably will end up with a Code Red or the Smackdown. Still want to try the LD for 3D, but not for hunting.


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Well hell brother tell us how the trip was!!!!!!



Thanks for asking Dave. Great trip with my two boys (8 and 10) and my father-in-law. My 8 year old shot his first ferral hog on friday night from the stand at about 75 yards with a Marlin lever action .38/.357 and open sights!!! He saw lots of does and a 3 year old spike, but my father-in-law said he didn't want to take the shot, so I am glad he took the hog to put down his first big game animal.

My 10 year old and I saw lots of activity - very windy here in central Texas and it finally got cold(er) late yesterday afternoon. He held out on a couple of management bucks but said he wanted a "trophy" buck for his first bow kill - good for him...

I was ecstatic just to be able to spend some time with my boys out in the field after 14 weeks of football - the last three of which have been select tournament ball... Next year my daughter will be 8 and she gets to go with us as well. But she is only interested in bow hunting - no rifles for her... LOL


----------



## PArackahollic

So I havnt read all 125 pages of this thread but just wandering are all the orders filled on the K&K bows?
Thanks PA


----------



## 2xR

Mys2kal said:


> I am very undecided on the rest for my Vengeance. Thought about the DOA but it looks like a cheaper QAD to me. Probably will end up with a Code Red or the Smackdown. Still want to try the LD for 3D, but not for hunting.


I agree about the lack of any type of containment on the G5 Expert series rests. I have found that using the Limbsaver arrow rest works great for the LD and have hunted many of my bows with LDs in spot and stalk situations - with no problems...


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Thanks for asking Dave. Great trip with my two boys (8 and 10) and my father-in-law. My 8 year old shot his first ferral hog on friday night from the stand at about 75 yards with a Marlin lever action .38/.357 and open sights!!! He saw lots of does and a 3 year old spike, but my father-in-law said he didn't want to take the shot, so I am glad he took the hog to put down his first big game animal.
> 
> My 10 year old and I saw lots of activity - very windy here in central Texas and it finally got cold(er) late yesterday afternoon. He held out on a couple of management bucks but said he wanted a "trophy" buck for his first bow kill - good for him...
> 
> I was ecstatic just to be able to spend some time with my boys out in the field after 14 weeks of football - the last three of which have been select tournament ball... Next year my daughter will be 8 and she gets to go with us as well. But she is only interested in bow hunting - no rifles for her... LOL


Thats awesome. Make sure you post some pics of the hog. Out-freakin-standing when the kids get in some shooting.


----------



## Mys2kal

PArackahollic said:


> So I havnt read all 125 pages of this thread but just wandering are all the orders filled on the K&K bows?
> Thanks PA


Not yet, but you better order now if you want one. Once the pics are posted I think the rest will go pretty quick.


----------



## 2xR

norsask darton said:


> Thanks for the response. I have the Trophytaker on my GT500 and like it. Alaways like to experiment with rests. lol Hope it will perform alright for me.


Just keep an eye on the rubber-ish roller that the arrow sits on. Could have just been my early edition pro's but on both seemed they seemed to get hung up at times during the draw cycle and not "roll" like they were supposed to. I coould never replicate it with any consistancy so i nor my dealer could ever figure out wha the problem might be...


----------



## Rattler

I think the LD or my own rest will be going on my Vengeance


----------



## Kevin Strother1

PArackahollic said:


> So I havnt read all 125 pages of this thread but just wandering are all the orders filled on the K&K bows?
> Thanks PA


Not yet, once we post a picture and get a few shipped I think the rest will go pretty quick.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

For all you guys ordering from us direct, would you like to be able to order your rest, quiver and arrows from us ors hip them to us for installing?

I am thinking of carrying the QAD, DOA, and maybe Limb driver, along with a Treelimb and Tight spot quivers dipped to match the camo of your choice.

This is just a thought, not something that I am saying is happening, it MAY happen, depends on if there is enough interest.


----------



## YeOleFart

I would be interested for sure on the rest.


----------



## pendejo37

I would be interested in those options


----------



## stormsearch

I'm ordering a DOA and TS for the Vengeance so that would be great. But, would only want the TS hood to be dipped, not the whole quiver. At least carrying the rest would solve the problem of everybody sending stuff in the mail.


----------



## op27

Already dipped quiver would be cool. Are you going to serve the qad string in or use the football.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

stormsearch said:


> I'm ordering a DOA and TS for the Vengeance so that would be great. But, would only want the TS hood to be dipped, not the whole quiver. At least carrying the rest would solve the problem of everybody sending stuff in the mail.



Yea and keeping track of who sent in what rest and waiting on the mail!!!



op27 said:


> Already dipped quiver would be cool. Are you going to serve the qad string in or use the football.


Serve it in.


----------



## op27

Sweet


----------



## lipcurl

YeOleFart said:


> I would be interested for sure on the rest.


Me too


----------



## TTNuge

I think that would be a great idea Kevin


----------



## Artemiz

Having you add the rest to our order instead of us shipping it to you would make things a lot simpler, you might even be able to pick up a bit of margin if you can get a discount from your supplier.


----------



## DOAGuide

I think that would be a great option. How cool would it be to order your bow and basically have it delivered complete with matching camo? Once again, Kevin is thinking outside the box. Good job stud.


----------



## lipcurl

And have the rest tuned and ready to shoot


----------



## Longbow42

I would order from you, at least a TS quiver as I already have a DO rest.


----------



## DOAGuide

I will stick with my TT smackdown rest, but love the treelimb and would order one for sure.


----------



## Jayb22

You could count me in on a rest and potentially a quiver. How about peeps? Or would that be too time consuming for what it's worth?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

What arrows are you thinking about carrying? ACC-Pro hunters, VAPs....??????


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> What arrows are you thinking about carrying? ACC-Pro hunters, VAPs....??????


Yes ACC's and the Victory arrows.

Only problem would be the fletching, I wouldn't have time to fletch arrows, plus I HATE fletching arrows!


----------



## RayneStorm

Kevin,

I would order a QAD HD from you to have my Vengeance tuned! Also would get VAP arrows if you decided to carry those.

Ben


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes ACC's and the Victory arrows.
> 
> Only problem would be the fletching, I wouldn't have time to fletch arrows, plus I HATE fletching arrows!


Why do you think I want to order them from someone else! LOL! Been making my own for the last few years and am sick of it.


----------



## RayneStorm

Possibly a TS quiver dipped too! I am particular about my fletching, so I'm not sure how you would do everyone's fletching?


----------



## jfuller17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes ACC's and the Victory arrows.
> 
> Only problem would be the fletching, I wouldn't have time to fletch arrows, plus I HATE fletching arrows!


Gosh all mighty I HATE flecting arrows also!!!!! It is my very least favorite thing to do. So boring and time consuming!!! Hate it!


----------



## HONKER

I'd be up for the rest also.


----------



## cordini

I picked up my QAD right after I ordered my Vindicator (well, it was a Vengeance until I switched,) but I would have ordered it from you if I had known that at the time.....And I know I'm good on ACC's for awhile yet. I think I have about 5 dozen laying around....Don't mind fletching, it gives me something to do when I'm having an American Ale.


----------



## nhns4

My rest is on the way to you. If you decide about the dipping of accessories let us know the price I'll gladly get a quiver from you and have my rest dipped.


----------



## Jayb22

What is the benifit of acc arrows? Any ball park for a pricenof a dozen. I am shooting carbon express piledrivers as of now.


----------



## 0zarks2

Not to sound pessimistic but it sounds like it could take awhile to fill orders if you're building them AND setting them up AND tuning them.


----------



## three5x5s

I'll take a limb driver form K & K.


----------



## cordini

Just wondering....Anybody ever dip their rest? I would think that the potential for gumming up the internal parts of a dropaway would make dipping a rest problematic. Maybe Mike can chime in here about this.....


----------



## roblytle13

I would have ordered my arrow rest from you all but I just ordered it today and had it sent to you. This sucks. It is a great idea


----------



## Jayb22

0zarks2 said:


> Not to sound pessimistic but it sounds like it could take awhile to fill orders if you're building them AND setting them up AND tuning them.


Every bow will come tuned already so each bow will have to have a rest installed on it anyway so I'm sure it wouldn't add much time as it all happens already. Especially I'd kevin is supplying the rests he will be very familiar with them.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

0zarks2 said:


> Not to sound pessimistic but it sounds like it could take awhile to fill orders if you're building them AND setting them up AND tuning them.


Kate bought me a few extra Sugar free Rockstars so I'm good to go!!!! LOL

I can build and set up alot of bows in a day!!!

If you do the math, at just 20 bows a day, times 6 days a week is 120 a week, so in 12 weeks that is basically ALL of the bows shipped out.

I can do more than 20 a day, so not that long of a wait.


----------



## three5x5s

Can you paper tune without fletching??


----------



## Kevin Strother1

three5x5s said:


> Can you paper tune without fletching??


You could except it wouldn't let you check for fletching clearance.


----------



## hypochiro

I'd be game for a tree limb quiver and maybe a limb driver in matching camo...


----------



## kwilde

> If you do the math, at just 20 bows a day, times 6 days a week is 120 a week, so in 12 weeks that is basically ALL of the bows shipped out.
> 
> I can do more than 20 a day, so not that long of a wait.


Does this mean that you are building every bow yourself?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kwilde said:


> Does this mean that you are building every bow yourself?


I guess I have to since the "elf's" are on strike!!! LOL


----------



## Mys2kal

I'll be interested to see what everyone thinks of the DOA. I really liked the QAD until it got clearance issues that wouldn't go away. I would love to try a third QAD if I knew I wouldn't end up with fletching contact that nobody could get rid of. Why not the Code Red Kevin?


----------



## 0zarks2

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Kate bought me a few extra Sugar free Rockstars so I'm good to go!!!! LOL
> 
> I can build and set up alot of bows in a day!!!
> 
> If you do the math, at just 20 bows a day, times 6 days a week is 120 a week, so in 12 weeks that is basically ALL of the bows shipped out.
> 
> I can do more than 20 a day, so not that long of a wait.


Cool. I ordered so early mine should be done on day one......:banana: But, I am still stuck in that "Reaper Buck" delay situation. On a side note it sounds like I might need to try one of those Rockstar drinks....lol.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

0zarks2 said:


> Cool. I ordered so early mine should be done on day one......:banana: But, I am still stuck in that "Reaper Buck" delay situation. On a side not it sounds like I might need to try one of those Rockstar drinks....lol.


Reaper buck is a unknown!!!!

The white can sugar free Rockstars are great, at least to me.


----------



## masterchef

not ordering direct but would be interested in dipped accessories for sure


----------



## mtelknut

Kevin,,, I'm pretty slow right now,, I can come over, live with my sister in Hayden and help you do whatever, even if it's sweeping the floor.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

masterchef said:


> not ordering direct but would be interested in dipped accessories for sure


If you want your accessories dipped, send them to Mike @ OHG. 

The dipping only will be between you and OHG, I don't need to be involved in that.


----------



## norsask darton

Being able to get that many bows done a day is awesome! At that pace you will definately have to take an extra Saturday once in awhile to take your wife out on a date. Hate the image of you two sitting around surrounded by bows trying to have a romantic dinner! LOL I'm sure Kate has already let you know you will not be working every Saturday. Wives are important and must be looked after.


----------



## three5x5s

As soon as you get my bow all tuned up Kevin I'll bring the old Sharps 45/70 out there & get them Elfs to seeing things your way.


----------



## DOAGuide

We don't need no stinking elfs........LOL!


----------



## SemperF

elfs would be maybe 15 inch draw lol


----------



## d_ninja

Count me in for the dipped add-ons. I would prefer that everything is done right.....by the guy who designed and built my bow. It may save me alot of time with trial by error...error....error...there we go....lol.


----------



## mtelknut

SemperF said:


> elfs would be maybe 15 inch draw lol


Wouldn't that be Karbon??? LOL...


----------



## GTOJoe

mtelknut said:


> Wouldn't that be Karbon??? LOL...


Oooo SNAP.


----------



## 12 rings only

mtelknut said:


> Wouldn't that be Karbon??? LOL...



Nah..."K" has a 17 inch draw!! J/K


----------



## SemperF

12 rings only said:


> Nah..."K" has a 17 inch draw!! J/K


 No K is a super sized elf with many toys to choose from and I hear he could take out all 8 tiny reindeer LOL J/K


----------



## mt hunter22

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Reaper buck is a unknown!!!!
> 
> The white can sugar free Rockstars are great, at least to me.


kevin have you tried the xyience brand energy drinks they are either 0 claorie carbs or 10,,,either way very low but taste good.i also like the white rockstar and blue monster but the peach mango xyience is my favorite..also just curious on why you wont be offering the code red..and trophy taker rests? thank you


----------



## CdBurner

Kevin, I ordered mine From ScottiePA because he is local to me and I like helping out the local guy. Now I want the QAD, and the quiver pre dipped and setup by you. What to do???


----------



## Dameon

Darn....I just finished getting everything in my sig off the classifieds. Does this mean Kevin won't be offering the $15 tune with our own rests and arrows?


----------



## PoppieWellie

mtelknut said:


> Wouldn't that be Karbon??? LOL...


Aaahh! That is not a nice thing to say about Karbon! 

But there is the Kelf...


----------



## DOAGuide

Dameon said:


> Darn....I just finished getting everything in my sig off the classifieds. Does this mean Kevin won't be offering the $15 tune with our own rests and arrows?


Yes he will.


----------



## Dameon

I don't suppose any of y'all have TAP or something of that sort and can run the numbers on 27inch cut Victory V1 350 arrows with 3 straight 3inch Vanetechs for my setup. I got them with the intention of putting on some 170-175 grain xbow heads for my original 65# setup, but now that I switched to 70#'s, I am not sure if that is still safe. Would I be good with standard 125 grain heads? Total arrow weight with 125 grain heads should be around 412 grains and with my crossbow head, 457 and 462 grains respectively. Thanks guys, I would hate to have to buy new arrows already.


----------



## Sodhunter

x10 on the accessories! I was going to order stuff and have it shipped to Kevin. Rest, quiver, and peep would be great. If you offered black Gold and spott hogg sights with the mount dipped in our camo, I bet you would sell plenty of them as well. It is either that or order all black accessories or send them for dipping ourselves. The camo stuff I am seeing would look lame on God's Country camo bow. If the manufacturers of these products have not contacted you already to try to be one of your picks for an accessorized bow, they simply do not know what is going on. Installing the peep would keep folks without a bow press from having to go to a shop that does not carry your bows. I love the fact that Kevin is going to be hands on in assembling and tuning my bow. I would love to have it done with the arrows I will be shooting as well. If you get someone else to fletch arrows I am pretty sure even your OCD self could chance someone else gluing on vanes! Worst case scenario is getting some arrows refletched myself if the guy totally messes up. I will take that chance! I would also be willing to wait (a tiny bit  ) longer for some nice matching camo accessories at a decent price. There should be enough markup for you to make it well worth your while to provide this service to your customers. I know your crazy busy but it sure would be great if you could pull it off! Hope you were nice to Kate on her Birthday cause you will prolly' have to sweet talk her into it!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Depending on the price I might be interested in trying/ordering a DOA rest. It wouldn't need to be dipped. I already have a Tight Spot quiver.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

mt hunter22 said:


> kevin have you tried the xyience brand energy drinks they are either 0 claorie carbs or 10,,,either way very low but taste good.i also like the white rockstar and blue monster but the peach mango xyience is my favorite..also just curious on why you wont be offering the code red..and trophy taker rests? thank you



Yes I have, I like the Mango one myself.



CdBurner said:


> Kevin, I ordered mine From ScottiePA because he is local to me and I like helping out the local guy. Now I want the QAD, and the quiver pre dipped and setup by you. What to do???


Scottie can set the bow up for you also, it's not magic nor is there "fairy dust" or supertuning secrets, just patience and a understanding of how the cam system will react to certain changes in the harness.
If you want the acc's dipped contact Mike @ OHG, he will get you fixed up and then send the parts to Scottie.




Dameon said:


> Darn....I just finished getting everything in my sig off the classifieds. Does this mean Kevin won't be offering the $15 tune with our own rests and arrows?


No, I will still tune the bow with your stuff, I just had numerous request to have the option to purchase a rest if the person wanted to change or just get a new one for the new K & K bow.


----------



## stixshooter

I sure hope I can get my Destroyer sold... Pretty durn soon ...


----------



## .284

Good Morning All,
I go away for a week and come back.... WOW! Karbon takes a vacation, Kate's still beautiful at 29, the Oregon chapter of the K&K gang is setting up elk and mule deer hunts and we have views of strings and limb pockets! AWESOME. Here in Vermont we had 6" of snow and 0*, this morning it's 44 with 3" of rain and the prediction is for 19* tomorrow with 6" of snow. Time to go to the basement with my new K&K bow and shoot some arrows! Well, I can dream can't I? 
*IS IT JANUARY YET????*


----------



## yellowdogg

0zarks2 said:


> Cool. I ordered so early mine should be done on day one......:banana: But, I am still stuck in that "Reaper Buck" delay situation. On a side note it sounds like I might need to try one of those Rockstar drinks....lol.


What exactly is the "Reaper Buck" delay/unknown. I ordered a LH Vengeance with full camo "Reaper Buck" on Friday and have yet to recieve a conformation or Paypay request for the deposite. Is this possibley because I ordered the bow in "Reaper Buck". Should I choose a different camo to insure conformation on the bow, because the Gods Country camo was my 2nd choice. Thanks Yellowdogg.


----------



## antler365

Good morning! Things are starting to roll... You can feel it. I am excited to work on these bows.. Have a good Monday..


----------



## .284

yellowdogg said:


> What exactly is the "Reaper Buck" delay/unknown. I ordered a LH Vengeance with full camo "Reaper Buck" on Friday and have yet to recieve a conformation or Paypay request for the deposite. Is this possibley because I ordered the bow in "Reaper Buck". Should I choose a different camo to insure conformation on the bow, because the Gods Country camo was my 2nd choice. Thanks Yellowdogg.


Since it was Kates' B-Day and I hope K&K took part of the weekend off to relax and get ready for a BIG bow building tour, I would look for something today.


----------



## 2xR

0zarks2 said:


> Not to sound pessimistic but it sounds like it could take awhile to fill orders if you're building them AND setting them up AND tuning them.



Not to sound too optimistic - but not if he had some help. What up HornHunter !?!?!?!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Morning Koolaid Kids


----------



## .284

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Morning Koolaid Kids


Lets get it right now..... "Rockstar Kids"!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

.284 said:


> Lets get it right now..... "Rockstar Kids"!


imp2:


----------



## nhns4

yellowdogg said:


> What exactly is the "Reaper Buck" delay/unknown. I ordered a LH Vengeance with full camo "Reaper Buck" on Friday and have yet to recieve a conformation or Paypay request for the deposite. Is this possibley because I ordered the bow in "Reaper Buck". Should I choose a different camo to insure conformation on the bow, because the Gods Country camo was my 2nd choice. Thanks Yellowdogg.


Some times it may take a few days toget your paypal invoice. And since you ordered your on a Friday you probably will see something Monday or tues. But reaper buck has nothing to do with when you get an invoice. That being said reaper buck should be in sometime in January last we all had heard.


----------



## nhns4

Morning all.


----------



## locusthill1831

Morning to all. I ordered a Vindicator in Reaper Buck, but I don't think I can wait that long. 
Would it be too late to change to one of the other patterns?

Additionally, I am looking for some feedback on the Tight Spot quivers. I have read about them online, but have never seen one personally. A quick review would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## nhns4

locusthill1831 said:


> Morning to all. I ordered a Vindicator in Reaper Buck, but I don't think I can wait that long.
> Would it be too late to change to one of the other patterns?
> 
> Additionally, I am looking for some feedback on the Tight Spot quivers. I have read about them online, but have never seen one personally. A quick review would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


If you where to change your camo pattern now I believe you lose your spot in line and would go to the end. So you could possibly have to wait longer than for your bow. I believe the last time to change without having you wait time effected was last week.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Morning Koolaid Kids


drink up


----------



## Karbon

Damn! and I just bumped your GTO. 

Can we un-bump anyone???


----------



## DOAGuide

Mornin folks.


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, I will still tune the bow with your stuff, I just had numerous request to have the option to purchase a rest if the person wanted to change or just get a new one for the new K & K bow.


Is it too early to send in the rest and arrows now?

Which address should I send the rest and arrows to?

Is there anything in particlar we folks who are sending in our own stuff should do, to make it easy for you to track who sent what (like putting stickers on rest etc)?


----------



## DOAGuide

matjok said:


> Is it too early to send in the rest and arrows now?
> 
> Which address should I send the rest and arrows to?
> 
> Is there anything in particlar we folks who are sending in our own stuff should do, to make it easy for you to track who sent what (like putting stickers on rest etc)?


I could be wrong, but I think they want you to send them in when you get your invoice for final payment.


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> Damn! and I just bumped your GTO.
> 
> Can we un-bump anyone???



Welcome back K-man... I am sure if you contact a mod and state your case they will admonish him in some way ... LOL J/K


----------



## nhns4

DOAGuide said:


> I could be wrong, but I think they want you to send them in when you get your invoice for final payment.


Kevin had me send in my stuff already. He may want it on hand so there are minimum delays. But I could be wrong as well.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Hey Scottie you got any DOA's in stock?


----------



## mtelknut

Karbon said:


> Damn! and I just bumped your GTO.
> 
> Can we un-bump anyone???


I really appreciate that my short armed friend,,,I'm sure you've been called worse than elf though,, LOL... Seriously I hope it moves quickly so I can get one on order with the rest of you.... Thanks Steve....


----------



## matjok

nhns4 said:


> Kevin had me send in my stuff already. He may want it on hand so there are minimum delays. But I could be wrong as well.


Kevin, could you please post all the info needed here so people who already have their rest and arrows can send them in early?
Thanks.


----------



## Karbon

Man...Kev's going to have some seriously limited "plow time" with all the builds and tuning...yikes.


Hey Greg! Can we get you to spend some time in...um, where ever the hell Kevin's bunker is at these days?


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Karbon said:


> Man...Kev's going to have some seriously limited "plow time" with all the builds and tuning...yikes.
> 
> 
> Hey Greg! Can we get you to spend some time in...um, where ever the hell Kevin's bunker is at these days?


hopefully i'll get my bow early before he starts gettin po'd


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> hopefully i'll get my bow early before he starts gettin po'd


I wonder if the dealers will get theirs before those of us who ordred directly.. I can see the want for taking care of the dealers first but,, taking care of the individuales who keep the dealers and the maker in buisness would be a smart choice as well.. hopefully they will stick to building & shipping in the order they were ordered


----------



## Karbon

Kev will do this all as fair as possible I assume.

I would not worry that the last guy will get ahead of you.


----------



## DOAGuide

Just 1 More said:


> I wonder if the dealers will get theirs before those of us who ordred directly.. I can see the want for taking care of the dealers first but,, taking care of the individuales who keep the dealers and the maker in buisness would be a smart choice as well.. hopefully they will stick to building & shipping in the order they were ordered


I don't think any of us have anything to worry about. Kevin and Kate are excellent people and know how to run a business. We will all get our bows in a timly manner.


----------



## vhunter

Is Kevin the only one tuning and building these bows?


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> Is Kevin the only one tuning and building these bows?


Yup! Said he can build and tune about 20 per day.


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> I don't think any of us have anything to worry about. Kevin and Kate are excellent people and know how to run a business. We will all get our bows in a timly manner.


I'm not worried.. it was just a question.. kind of


----------



## SemperF

My opinion. Now lets go with what we know 1500 bows not a small number but not 10,000, Kevin has final say on all quality control from machining to dipping to strings. Last but not least I think he may drive Kate crazy with what I would say is his mistress (Archery) LOL and we are talking about Kevin putting together some of the best bows to date and other than being repetative he designed it, he knows how it works and after one or two he could probably assemble them in a dark room with his eyes closed. I think 1500 was a workable number as long as everything fell into place unlike some mass produced items in the world today and the problems that go along with that.


----------



## bginvestor

I'm not expecting my Vindicator until late Feb. minimum. Here's why.

Kevin has not posted a completed "finished" bow yet. Let's say he receives all the parts by Christmas. Off to the races.

If he can tune 20 bows a day, = 1500/20 =75 days for both bows..

I expect a few will get their bows first in Jan (of course Karbon will), but the bulk will be in Feb leading into March.

Its just a numbers game... So some folks will need to be a little patient.



DOAGuide said:


> Yup! Said he can build and tune about 20 per day.


----------



## Just 1 More

I'm not expecting mine until March/April.. but, any sooner would be a sweet suprise


----------



## DOAGuide

Its kinda funny and I think I will chime in here:

When Kevin was designing for another company there was quite a bit of hype and we were all just as excited about those bows as we are about these. Kevin had very little control of what was going on production wise where the company was located. Some of us had to wait 6-9 months or longer to get our bows. Frustration with that company grew more and more as time went on. We werent' getting any info on what the issues were so speculation ran rampant. It did NOT create a very secure feeling for those of us that supported the company.

Fast forward to this year and the announcement of K&K. Kevin is in complete control of every aspect of the bow. From quality assurance of parts received, to building, tuning and shipping. From day 1 K&K has been firm that bows will start to ship in January. We are now in Mid December. IF all of the bows were preordered today and Kevin worked a 5 day work week (he said he will be working 6) at 20 bows a day, that equates to all of the bows being shipped by the third week in April if there are no quality issues from suppliers. Lets assume there are and that slows things down by a month (although if we know one thing about Kevin it is that he will bulldog any supplier that slips up). That puts ALL bows ordered delivered by mid May.

Long story short........(I know, too late)......Everyone will have a bow in hand by end of May at the latest. All of the bows have not been spoken for. None of us know how many have been ordered yet, but my guess is about half. So if my guess is correct on # ordered then all of us that preordered our bows will have them in time for spring bear and turkey. Which means we all need to drink a beverage of choice and quit stressing about production times and when we will get our bows. They will all come in perfect condition and perfect tune then we can make fun of the people who waited to order.

I guess the thing that excites me the most about this limited edition concept is this: Kevin will be done with bow production for the year in May at the latest. Which frees up his freaky engineering mind to design new and exciting things for 2012 and gives time to get everything on track to continue this production schedule for the following year. We can continue this trend for the forseeable future. I for one like this concept and can't wait to participate in the future endeavors of this company.

I will now get off my "soap box" and go try a sugar free rock star.

Peace!


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Its kinda funny and I think I will chime in here:
> 
> When Kevin was designing for another company there was quite a bit of hype and we were all just as excited about those bows as we are about these. Kevin had very little control of what was going on production wise where the company was located. Some of us had to wait 6-9 months or longer to get our bows. Frustration with that company grew more and more as time went on. We werent' getting any info on what the issues were so speculation ran rampant. It did NOT create a very secure feeling for those of us that supported the company.
> 
> Fast forward to this year and the announcement of K&K. Kevin is in complete control of every aspect of the bow. From quality assurance of parts received, to building, tuning and shipping. From day 1 K&K has been firm that bows will start to ship in January. We are now in Mid December. IF all of the bows were preordered today and Kevin worked a 5 day work week (he said he will be working 6) at 20 bows a day, that equates to all of the bows being shipped by the third week in April if there are no quality issues from suppliers. Lets assume there are and that slows things down by a month (although if we know one thing about Kevin it is that he will bulldog any supplier that slips up). That puts ALL bows ordered delivered by mid May.
> 
> Long story short........(I know, too late)......Everyone will have a bow in hand by end of May at the latest. All of the bows have not been spoken for. None of us know how many have been ordered yet, but my guess is about half. So if my guess is correct on # ordered then all of us that preordered our bows will have them in time for spring bear and turkey. Which means we all need to drink a beverage of choice and quit stressing about production times and when we will get our bows. They will all come in perfect condition and perfect tune then we can make fun of the people who waited to order.
> 
> I guess the thing that excites me the most about this limited edition concept is this: Kevin will be done with bow production for the year in May at the latest. Which frees up his freaky engineering mind to design new and exciting things for 2012 and gives time to get everything on track to continue this production schedule for the following year. We can continue this trend for the forseeable future. I for one like this concept and can't wait to participate in the future endeavors of this company.
> 
> I will now get off my "soap box" and go try a sugar free rock star.
> 
> Peace!


Well said........and on the mark 2012 will be interesting as I wonder if it could get any better


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Its kinda funny and I think I will chime in here:
> 
> I will now get off my "soap box" and go try a sugar free rock star.
> 
> Peace!


Boy, when you get on a roll you really get on a roll!!! Very well said. I'm sure that K&K are just as anxious as we are to have some of their "little ones" in our hands so hang tight. It is going to happen!


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Boy, when you get on a roll you really get on a roll!!! Very well said. I'm sure that K&K are just as anxious as we are to have some of their "little ones" in our hands so hang tight. It is going to happen!


Yeah the one good thing my momma gave me was the gift of gab!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## Just 1 More

DOAGuide said:


> Which means we all need to drink a beverage of choice *and quit stressing *about production times and when we will get our bows.


Who's stressing???????????? :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowbuster123

So let me get this straight DOA, are you really saying "Is my bow ready yet" LOL


Good post!
I have TONS of patience as I think there where only one or two other guys that waited as long as I did for my SA bows!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

DOAGuide said:


> Its kinda funny and I think I will chime in here:
> 
> When Kevin was designing for another company there was quite a bit of hype and we were all just as excited about those bows as we are about these. Kevin had very little control of what was going on production wise *where* the company was located. Some of us had to wait 6-9 months or longer to get our bows. Frustration with that company grew more and more as time went on. We werent' getting any info on what the issues were so speculation ran rampant. It did NOT create a very secure feeling for those of us that supported the company.
> 
> Fast forward to this year and the announcement of K&K. Kevin *is* in complete control of every aspect of the bow. From quality assurance of parts received, to building, tuning and shipping. From day 1 K&K has been firm that bows will start to ship in January. We are now in Mid December. IF all of the bows were preordered today and Kevin worked a 5 day work week (he said he will be working 6) at 20 bows a day, that equates to all of the bows being shipped by the third week in April if there are no quality issues from suppliers. Lets assume there are and that slows things down by a month (although if we know one thing about Kevin it is that he will bulldog any supplier that slips up). That puts ALL bows ordered delivered by mid May.
> 
> Long story short........(I know, too late)......Everyone will have a bow in hand by end of *M*a*y* at the latest. All of the bows have not been spoken for. None of us know how many have been ordered yet, but my guess is about half. So if my guess is correct on # ordered then all of us that preordered our bows will have them in time for spring bear and turkey. Which means we all need to drink a beverage of choice and quit stressing about production times and when we will get our *bow*s. They will all come in perfect condition and perfect tune then we can make fun of the people who waited to order.
> 
> I guess the thing that excites me the most about this limited edition concept is this: Kevin will be done with bow production for the year in May at the latest. Which frees up his freaky engineering mind to design new and exciting things for 2012 and gives time to get everything on track to continue this production schedule for the following year. We can continue this trend for the forseeable future. I for one like this concept and can't wait to participate in the future endeavors of this company.
> 
> I will now get off my "soap box" and go try a sugar free rock star.
> 
> Peace!


How did you know? Are you a code breaker for the government? LOL!


----------



## Bowbuster123

DOAGuide said:


> Its kinda funny and I think I will chime in here:
> 
> *When Kevin was designing for another company *there was quite a bit of hype and we were all just as excited about those bows as we are about these. *Kevin had very little control of what was going on production wise *where the company was located. *Some of us had to wait 6-9 months or longer to get our bows.* Frustration with that company grew more and more as time went on. We werent' getting any info on what the issues were so speculation ran rampant. It did NOT create a very secure feeling for those of us that supported the company.
> 
> Fast forward to this year and the announcement of K&K. Kevin is in complete control of every aspect of the bow. From quality assurance of parts received, to building, tuning and shipping. From day 1 K&K has been firm that bows will start to ship in January. We are now in Mid December. IF all of the bows were preordered today and Kevin worked a 5 day work week (he said he will be working 6) at 20 bows a day, that equates to all of the bows being shipped by the third week in April if there are no quality issues from suppliers. Lets assume there are and that slows things down by a month (although if we know one thing about Kevin it is that he will bulldog any supplier that slips up). That puts ALL bows ordered delivered by mid May.
> 
> Long story short........(I know, too late)......Everyone will have a bow in hand by end of May at the latest. All of the bows have not been spoken for. None of us know how many have been ordered yet, but my guess is about half. So if my guess is correct on # ordered then all of us that preordered our bows will have them in time for spring bear and turkey. Which means we all need to drink a beverage of choice and quit stressing about production times and when we will get our bows. *They will all come in perfect condition and perfect tune* then we can make fun of the people who waited to order.
> 
> 
> Peace!


The bold and underlined comments are what mean the most to me.
I waited almost a year for a bow that was supposed to come "in spec" and be ready to shoot. Both my Infinity and SR-71 came way out of spec. The Infinity I tuned myself but the SR-71 was so far out it needed to be shipped back. After getting it back, it is still out spec wise but is shootable. 
Bottom line is I can and will wait for a great bow to be built and shipped to me but it had better be worth the wait or you will loose my business.
After shippng my bow back to SA and getting it back with little change, I am done with them!!!!!! 
I am sure that having Kevin look after all aspects of these bows I will not be dissappointed this time.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Who's stressing???????????? :darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter

20 bows a day is a lot to Build, tune, and paper tune. I was thinking to myself that he might me able to do 10 a day. 1 bow an hour/10 hours a day.


----------



## nhns4

Not worried about IT. It will be there when it gets there.


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> 20 bows a day is a lot to Build, tune, and paper tune. I was thinking to myself that he might me able to do 10 a day. 1 bow an hour/10 hours a day.


When i went to Elite (back in the day) and built my first GT500 the assembly and initial tuning took very little time. I think if I was use to doing it I could bust a couple out per hour.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> 20 bows a day is a lot to Build, tune, and paper tune. I was thinking to myself that he might me able to do 10 a day. 1 bow an hour/10 hours a day.


Hey V,

This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!

My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon started this thread 10/13/10 at 4:15 pm, I received my return from Kate 10/14/10 at 1:44 pm. I wonder how far down the list I am!


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!
> 
> My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


welcome to the world of the self-employed!!!!! wouldn't the world be more efficient if everyone worked under the conditions of the more you get done the more you make. good luck on not turning that 12 hour shift into a 21!!!


----------



## masterchef

stanmc55 said:


> Karbon started this thread 10/13/10 at 4:15 pm, I received my return from Kate 10/14/10 at 1:44 pm. I wonder how far down the list I am!


is there a way we can find out where we are in the scheme of things?


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!
> 
> My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


 Man Kate is being nice LOL J/K must be a 1 minute break


----------



## nhns4

masterchef said:


> is there a way we can find out where we are in the scheme of things?


 Well we can assume we are not first in line nor last lol. Does that help?


----------



## Karbon

bginvestor said:


> I'm not expecting my Vindicator until late Feb. minimum. Here's why.
> 
> Kevin has not posted a completed "finished" bow yet. Let's say he receives all the parts by Christmas. Off to the races.
> 
> If he can tune 20 bows a day, = 1500/20 =75 days for both bows..
> 
> I expect a few will get their bows first in Jan (of course Karbon will), but the bulk will be in Feb leading into March.
> 
> Its just a numbers game... So some folks will need to be a little patient.


I don't know what you're talking about...I have mine now. Why else would I have switched to black? LOL


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Well we can assume we are not first in line nor last lol. Does that help?


karbon too?


----------



## shockman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!
> 
> My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


Your union steward must have a soft spot for you ...LOL.

On the serious side... add another vote for K&K supplied accesories.
Gotta be a lot less hassle for everybody.

Hell, you can even tune my bow with someone elses arrow ( well almost anyones...Karbons are too short... LOL...N/K)


----------



## nhns4

Poor Karbon.


----------



## Karbon

I'm not in line man...

(J/K) 


stanmc55 said:


> karbon too?



I don't know what you're talking about...I have mine now. Why else would I have switched to black? LOL


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!
> 
> My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


Well you know Kevin I am a foreman at a union shop, so that's kinda what I'm use to.


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon, still waiting for a review on your elite hunter!!


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!
> 
> My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


As long as there are a few 'plowing' breaks and a couple of cases of Rockstar, I'll bet we're all good to go.


----------



## shockman

nhns4 said:


> Poor Karbon.


Never feel sorry for a man that has his own helicopter.
Hard to feel sorry for a man with 4 new bows every year.


----------



## SemperF

shockman said:


> Never feel sorry for a man that has his own helicopter.
> Hard to feel sorry for a man with 4 new bows every year.


 Only 4 really are you sure and only one helicopter no way LOL J/K


----------



## nhns4

shockman said:


> Never feel sorry for a man that has his own helicopter.
> Hard to feel sorry for a man with 4 new bows every year.


Good point. Im sure since we are similar short draw guys I should just buy bows from him that he barely broke in. I'd make that drive. 
What's for sale or trade Karbon?


----------



## shockman

SemperF said:


> Only 4 really are you sure and only one helicopter no way LOL J/K


Well... times are hard... moneys tight.


----------



## SemperF

shockman said:


> Well... times are hard... moneys tight.


 I know if Denver doesn't get snow soon so I can plow Im gonna be at the soup kitchen. Trying to trade or sell my Pentax DSLR right now and not a lot of bites.


----------



## Oregon HG

yellowdogg said:


> What exactly is the "Reaper Buck" delay/unknown. I ordered a LH Vengeance with full camo "Reaper Buck" on Friday and have yet to recieve a conformation or Paypay request for the deposite. Is this possibley because I ordered the bow in "Reaper Buck". Should I choose a different camo to insure conformation on the bow, because the Gods Country camo was my 2nd choice. Thanks Yellowdogg.


No It was Kates birthday and Kevin had said that NOTHING was getting handled over the weekend except her birthday!! The Reaper Buck delay is just that they are still getting the film made! We have been TOLD that the film should be here mid Jan! So if all goes as planned then it will not be a issue on delaying your bow seeing you just ordered yours!


----------



## SemperF

Howdy Mike, sent a few people your way. Got any snow you can send my way?


----------



## shockman

Semper... git over here to Ohio.
These guys are plowing 3 swipes a day.
LES warnings for the next 48 hours... and then it will slow to just snow showers for the next week.
Its only 1360 miles for you ...


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Well said........and on the mark 2012 will be interesting as I wonder if it could get any better


We just need to push him to release all 2012 bows shipped by Xmas 2011! LOL!


----------



## SemperF

shockman said:


> Semper... git over here to Ohio.
> These guys are plowing 3 swipes a day.
> LES warnings for the next 48 hours... and then it will slow to just snow showers for the next week.
> Its only 1360 miles for you ...


 We have been seriously thinking about that as of late, just find a place to stay and sub me and my son and the f350 powerstroke with the new plow and send money back home.


----------



## Karbon

Maybe a Destroyer...maybe a Hunter. Check back in a few days.

LOL




nhns4 said:


> What's for sale or trade Karbon?


----------



## shockman

SemperF said:


> We have been seriously thinking about that as of late, just find a place to stay and sub me and my son and the f350 powerstroke with the new plow and send money back home.


I do know a few contract outfits that are subbing anyone they can find with a blade.
Thinking I should have bought a new plow instead of a bow right now... could have a plow and 3 new bows by March.


----------



## SemperF

The bad or could be bad is we leave to your neck of the woods and we get hit here on contracts, what are they paying subs over there? my truck and shoveler


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> Maybe a Destroyer...maybe a Hunter. Check back in a few days.
> 
> LOL


Waiting on pins and needles lol.


----------



## Oregon HG

stanmc55 said:


> welcome to the world of the self-emplaoyed!!!!! wouldn't the world be more efficient if everyone worked under the conditions of the more you get done the more you make. good luck on not turning that 12 hour shift into a 21!!!


LOL ya if only more people understood that statement!


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Howdy Mike, sent a few people your way. Got any snow you can send my way?


Heck we don't even have any snow here! We rarely get snow in the valley here!


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Heck we don't even have any snow here! We rarely get snow in the valley here!


Yeah its raining again. This sucks. I want more snow. That is why I am headed to the East side on Wednesday to shoot birds and dogs.


----------



## shockman

SemperF said:


> The bad or could be bad is we leave to your neck of the woods and we get hit here on contracts, what are they paying subs over there? my truck and shoveler


Most are going 30-40 an hour for pushers... no shoveling or salt... they got big trucks and cheep monkeys for that


----------



## slim9300

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah its raining again. This sucks. I want more snow. That is why I am headed to the East side on Wednesday to shoot birds and dogs.


You're crazy. Snow sucks. If I want snow I will drive an hour or so to the mountains. =)


----------



## SemperF

I was on plowsite forum and looks like Ohio is getting it good too, I gotta talk to my son when he gets back and see if hes up for road trip.


----------



## .284

What's really no fun was 6" of snow on Saturday to 51* and 2" of rain on Sunday, to waking up to 44* and rain this morning, and it's now 28* and the rain is really thick. Boy if you don't think that those temp swings don't mess with the old system!


----------



## SemperF

It is weird for sure, wonder what the BP oil spill had to do with this.


----------



## achiro

SemperF said:


> I was on plowsite forum and looks like Ohio is getting it good too, I gotta talk to my son when he gets back and see if hes up for road trip.


That sounds naughty. :zip:


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> It is weird for sure, wonder what the BP oil spill had to do with this.


Probably still Regan's fault!?!


----------



## 5MilesBack

SemperF said:


> It is weird for sure, wonder what the BP oil spill had to do with this.


Not weird at all. Just that type of winter weather pattern. Don't plan on much snow along the Front Range this winter.......we're in a drought pattern. We got all our snow in winter of '06. Next good snow year could be 2015 or so. That's the way it works in Colorado.


----------



## SemperF

Drought no doubt about that.....No moisture since what August.


----------



## yellowdogg

Oregon HG said:


> No It was Kates birthday and Kevin had said that NOTHING was getting handled over the weekend except her birthday!! The Reaper Buck delay is just that they are still getting the film made! We have been TOLD that the film should be here mid Jan! So if all goes as planned then it will not be a issue on delaying your bow seeing you just ordered yours!


Great thanks for the info, I assumed that that was the issue but when I saw Kevin's post that the Reaper Buck camo was unknown I started thinking crazy thoughts. I feel better now, .


----------



## Trailhuntin1

achiro said:


> That sounds naughty. :zip:


LOL!! Plowsite? Really? Reckon theres a forum for everybody.


----------



## bginvestor

He won't need to excercise after pulling on 1500 bows!

Oh wait a minute, did he take into account of his work out schedule.. :mg: lol 




.284 said:


> As long as there are a few 'plowing' breaks and a couple of cases of Rockstar, I'll bet we're all good to go.


----------



## 5MilesBack

SemperF said:


> Drought no doubt about that.....No moisture since what August.


We had 1/4" of snow a couple weeks ago. Wheeeeeee!

Before that, the last moisture we had at the house was early August. I didn't catch it sooner, but noticed a couple of my Blue Spruce looking pretty parched. I don't think they are going to make it.:sad: They aren't in a watering zone, so rely on natural moisture. When I saw those two, I immediately got the hose out and watered the rest of them up good. I'll have to do the same every month through the winter, which will then add to my monthly wastewater bill for the next 12 months as well.


----------



## bro.betterley

back to the top!!


----------



## Just 1 More

bro.betterley said:


> back to the top!!


been a slow day on the K & K thread today


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Hey V,
> 
> This isn't the auto industry, where I'm a union member and get 6 fifteen minute breaks, a 2 hour lunch break and get paid by the hour, if I don't produce I don't get paid!!!!
> 
> My union steward said I had to work through lunch, and I only get 1 break every 12 hours!!!!


Kevin should feel some consolation, in my case, it is my unioned stewardess saying how many breaks I can take.

Poppie


----------



## stanmc55

Just 1 More said:


> been a slow day on the K & K thread today


Yep


----------



## Mys2kal

How about some riser pics to spice things up a little!!


----------



## stanmc55

Mys2kal said:


> How about some riser pics to spice things up a little!!


 i hope you draw better than that other guy...


----------



## Trailhuntin1

stanmc55 said:


> i hope you draw better than that other guy...


 lmao!!!


----------



## antler365

Hot off the press!!!! Pics of the Vengeance being shot....


----------



## pendejo37

antler365 said:


> Hot off the press!!!! Pics of the Vengeance being shot....


Dont tell me that is Karbon giving it a test run.


----------



## nhns4

antler365 said:


> Hot off the press!!!! Pics of the Vengeance being shot....


Surely wasn't expecting that lol.


----------



## antler365

pendejo37 said:


> Dont tell me that is Karbon giving it a test run.


:mg:


----------



## antler365

Looks like a speed string on that baby!!! No dye either..


----------



## nhns4

No quiver. Man that sucks.


----------



## pendejo37

No offense Karbon.. just having a little fun on the k&k fun thread


----------



## antler365

pendejo37 said:


> No offense Karbon.. just having a little fun on the k&k fun thread


This is the "FUN" thread so you are good!!! LOL


----------



## .284

antler365 said:


> Hot off the press!!!! Pics of the Vengeance being shot....


Funny, that backround doesn't look like Post Falls did the last time I was there!?!?

Is that part of "THE BUNKERS" special testing range, Kevin?


----------



## three5x5s

Them at no Easton acc's he holding


----------



## Mys2kal

Can we get a different view of the bow? Im just not seeing this new cable guard Kevin has been talking about.


----------



## Mys2kal

Can we get a different view of the bow? Im just not seeing this new cable guard Kevin has been talking about.


----------



## Mys2kal

Can we get a different view of the bow? Im just not seeing this new cable guard Kevin has been talking about.


----------



## Mys2kal

Can we get a different view of the bow? Im just not seeing this new cable guard Kevin has been talking about.


----------



## jfuller17

Me either and boy do I want to see it bad!!


----------



## nhns4

Post much? Lol


----------



## Mys2kal

It wouldn't submit the post so I stopped it and hit post again 4-5 times before it actually brought me back to the thread. To my surprise it posted every time.


----------



## SemperF

5MilesBack said:


> We had 1/4" of snow a couple weeks ago. Wheeeeeee!
> 
> Before that, the last moisture we had at the house was early August. I didn't catch it sooner, but noticed a couple of my Blue Spruce looking pretty parched. I don't think they are going to make it.:sad: They aren't in a watering zone, so rely on natural moisture. When I saw those two, I immediately got the hose out and watered the rest of them up good. I'll have to do the same every month through the winter, which will then add to my monthly wastewater bill for the next 12 months as well.


 Get some nitrogen shots for the roots Lowes carries the mix for blue spruce, where about you at Im in Denver DTC


----------



## IrkedCitizen

You are a stones throw away from me.


----------



## Jayb22

Well since I'm a little bored doing paperwork I decided to take a photoshop break. Here is my version of the vengeance. It's even in reaperbuck


----------



## SemperF

IrkedCitizen said:


> You are a stones throw away from me.


 Im right off Yosemite and Park Meadows Drive


----------



## liv2hnt247

I dont know bout u guys but I think this whole thing is kinda awsome when is the last time you bought anything that you actually got to talk to the guy who is not only desinging it but putting it together and making sure it is right god bless america


----------



## SemperF

Jay thats sweet but I dont know about the Qestion marks structure LOL


----------



## Jayb22

That's where we all get to use our imagination and pick something cool to go there.


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> Well since I'm a little bored doing paperwork I decided to take a photoshop break. Here is my version of the vengeance. It's even in reaperbuck


that dude can draw!!!


----------



## Karbon

I'm not nearly as "tan" as that. Too much Irish, not enough Indian...(I am a whole 1/64th NA)


----------



## kkrueger

SemperF said:


> Jay thats sweet but I dont know about the Qestion marks structure LOL


It may be better than "waffles" :wink:


----------



## Karbon

Jayb22 said:


> Well since I'm a little bored doing paperwork I decided to take a photoshop break. Here is my version of the vengeance. It's even in reaperbuck


Sick free hand!


----------



## antler365

Has anyone talked about the shelf?? Big and flat?


----------



## stanmc55

antler365 said:


> Hot off the press!!!! Pics of the Vengeance being shot....


think he has had enough Rockstar????


----------



## Timberman

I placed an order for a Vengeance the 2nd day it came out, just want to know are you going to contact me lets say a week before you are building mine to just comfirm order and specks? also i would want the Quad rest new with the vengeance instead of shipping mine to you and quiver ?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

That riser in the picture looks like a Vanquish riser, the K & K risers don't look like that, but good try!!! LOL

First let me set the record straight, I DIDN'T say I would have rest, quivers etc for sure, I said I was thinking about it!!!

If I do it will only be 1 or 2 models of rest, I am not planning on stocking several models, IF I do offer them?

I am trying to find out the cost on them before I say yes.


----------



## sightpin

Karbon said:


> I'm not nearly as "tan" as that. Too much Irish, not enough Indian...(I am a whole 1/64th NA)


That may get you a token for the horsey ride at the casino.


----------



## Jayb22

Good eye, you seem to know those bows pretty good. haha.

With all of your spare time you have Kevin, you and Kate should just stock all different types of bow accessories and run a at home Archery shop. haha.


----------



## Dameon

Hey Kevin, is there a specific time you would like us to send our rests and arrows for tuning and to what address?


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That riser in the picture looks like a Vanquish riser, the K & K risers don't look like that, but good try!!! LOL
> 
> First let me set the record straight, I DIDN'T say I would have rest, quivers etc for sure, I said I was thinking about it!!!
> 
> If I do it will only be 1 or 2 models of rest, I am not planning on stocking several models, IF I do offer them?
> 
> I am trying to find out the cost on them before I say yes.


I can't imagin the profit gain would be worth the effort to stock any rests and or quivers etc.. With the vast options available and the differences we all like in a rest, quiver, etc.. I just can't imagin it being worth your time and efforts.


----------



## Dameon

I would have to reluctantly agree....I would like Kevin to keep his expertise in building bows rather than selling accessories. That is what the distributors are for. We all have our specialties.


----------



## PoppieWellie

pendejo37 said:


> Dont tell me that is Karbon giving it a test run.


No, that was Karbon can't wait until January, went off the side and made his own bow.


----------



## Oregon HG

Just 1 More said:


> I can't imagin the profit gain would be worth the effort to stock any rests and or quivers etc.. With the vast options available and the differences we all like in a rest, quiver, etc.. I just can't imagin it being worth your time and efforts.


I agree also, I was biting my tongue when I saw your post about it! It would be different if it was you quiver, rest, sight to go with the Stingray quivers! Better tell Kurt to get busy I hear 2012 models will be shipping August 2011!! LOL JK


----------



## Jayb22

As a viable second option, would there be a k&k dealer who would be interested in doing a special for k&k bow buyers. Say give a certain deadline to have all the orders in so that you could just ship a bulk order over to Kevin. This would simplify things for kevin and help support a dealer aswell.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Jayb22 said:


> As a viable second option, would there be a k&k dealer who would be interested in doing a special for k&k bow buyers. Say give a certain deadline to have all the orders in so that you could just ship a bulk order over to Kevin. This would simplify things for kevin and help support a dealer aswell.


Darton has something similar, when you place an order, they automatically locate the nearest dealer who has the bow or accessories you want, and just ask that dealer to ship the order to you, custom tailored to your specification.


----------



## DOAGuide

I think Kevin was attempting to simplify things for the end consumer. Offering a couple of items that could be dipped at the same time as your bow. I don't think it was intended to be an accessory dealership. Just offering an additional service that could be offered at order time.

But, I could be wrong. Lets not make this too complicated.


----------



## realmfg

DOAGuide said:


> I think Kevin was attempting to simplify things for the end consumer. Offering a couple of items that could be dipped at the same time as your bow. I don't think it was intended to be an accessory dealership. Just offering an additional service that could be offered at order time.
> 
> But, I could be wrong. Lets not make this too complicated.


Kevin has stated that any camo dipping will not be through him in anyway.


----------



## Jayb22

My idea was meant for a dealer to only offer rests to ship to Kevin. Quivers and whatnot would be a lot of work.


----------



## cordini

Well, I see that if Kevin & Kate did have the accessories available for the customer to buy directly, it would help keep their inventory a bit more simplified. 1500 bows....means maybe that 1500 sets of rests could be coming in for them to tag/inventory, and then make sure that the right rest goes on the right bow. If you were able to buy directly from them, they would only have to worry about what is going out on the bow....same for quivers, especially for those who don't want to ship a quiver out for matching camo. I have my quiver & rest already....After talking to Mike, I will get my parts out to him for dipping and have the rest sent to Kevin for installation & paper tuning.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

After considering all the Pro's and Con's, I think I will let the dealers we have sell you your accessories, I have way to much to do and don't want to have to stock accessories just in case someone wants them.

I will focus on the bows themselves, if you want to have your parts dipped and installed, get with Mike @ OHG, he can dip them, I will install them and set your bow up.

When you send your rest to me please include your name and email address to match to your order.

Of course we will have the Stingray Stabilizers in all camo options and black.


----------



## cordini

I think that is a good move Kevin....I'm sure Kate told you that as well !! LOL!! When I send in my arrow(s) for tuning with my rest, I will write my name & email on the ACC's in Silver Sharpie. I know I can remove that with a ScotchBrite pad, plus they will be some of my practice arrows.


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
14* and snowing/blowing hard. Definitely spending time in the basement shooting my new K&K Vengeance!!!
I can dream can't I?!?


----------



## HONKER

Good morning everyone.


----------



## antler365

Good morning...


----------



## nhns4

Morning.


----------



## andy7yo

Woke up to a 22* and windy morning here in Florida, I thought we were the sunshine state, this sucks really bad. Think I may call in sick today.


----------



## nhns4

andy7yo said:


> Woke up to a 22* and windy morning here in Florida, I thought we were the sunshine state, this sucks really bad. Think I may call in sick today.


Wuss come up north were real men live lol.


----------



## .284

andy7yo said:


> Woke up to a 22* and windy morning here in Florida, I thought we were the sunshine state, this sucks really bad. Think I may call in sick today.


The lucky part for you is that this is one of a few. For us it is just the beginning.


----------



## antler365

andy7yo said:


> Woke up to a 22* and windy morning here in Florida, I thought we were the sunshine state, this sucks really bad. Think I may call in sick today.


I hope it's not that cold in May!!!! I have plans for a warm beach and some Tarpon fishing.. I think you should take the day off Andy.. Pour over some archery catalogs and websites... Make some arrows.. Have a Pepsi..


----------



## andy7yo

nhns4 said:


> Wuss come up north were real men live lol.


I did for a couple days last year, they told me I was too manly to stay. haha



.284 said:


> The lucky part for you is that this is one of a few. For us it is just the beginning.


Yeah, by Friday the high is supposed to be back to 70* or so.



antler365 said:


> I hope it's not that cold in May!!!! I have plans for a warm beach and some Tarpon fishing.. I think you should take the day off Andy.. Pour over some archery catalogs and websites... Make some arrows.. Have a Pepsi..


May will be very nice, should be in the 90* by then. Gonna go to work in a little while but it is gonna be a very short day. lol


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> When you send your rest to me please include your name and email address to match to your order.


Please let us know when and where to send the rest and arrows. Would three arrows be good enough?


----------



## houndhamrick

Good Morning from Minneapolise!!! I worked in -5 below all night, Dont think its going to get any warmer around here. More Snow on the way, not like we need it or anything


----------



## FCFCharlie

Speaking of arrows has there been any discussion as to which would be best for a Vengeance? I've got a 70#, 30dl black with GC limbs coming. I have Goldtip 5575's and CX Maxima Hunter 350's. I actually prefer the 5575's in my z7. Are either of those ideal for the Vengeance? If not, what is recommended?

Thanks 

P.S. You guys complaining about weather should have been at my lodge on Saturday. I hunted a group of 18 in -34 degree windchills. I think they just wanted to have a story to brag about to their grandkids some day...."When I was young we used to hunt in -34 degrees, barefoot, uphill both ways...


----------



## bowhuntermn

You must have hit a warm pocket, I'm 40 miles NE of minneapolis and it's -15 here


----------



## cordini

Balmy +8 in Bismarck right now.....Remember "Grumpy Old Men"......."We're having a heat wave, A tropical heat wave....The temperature's climbing....." :beach:


----------



## jb_wi

-25 Degrees here in Colfax, WI this morning. It's amazing the sounds that your car will make when it's started in this weather! 

Had a blizzard from h-ll last weekend, now the cold temps. Gonna be a rough one on the wildlife this winter!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Ya'll can keep the negative temps up there. 20 in Atl.


----------



## shockman

-25 ??? schnikeys thats cold.
I wouldnt even attempt to start my truck in that kind of cold...I already know it would be an epic failure.


----------



## Dameon

Good morning everyone. My thermometer said it was 8 degrees this morning. Funny thing is, I think I preferred -20 in Alaska to the +8 here in Missouri. How's the snow everyone?


----------



## 5MilesBack

liv2hnt247 said:


> when is the last time you bought anything that you actually got to talk to the guy who is not only desinging it but putting it together and making sure it is right


I ordered a burrito the other day. The guy asked me how I wanted it. I said surprise me. Talked to the guy for a whole 3 minutes, while he designed it and put it together.:dontknow:

As for the weather.........it was a balmy 68 degrees at my house in Colorado yesterday. Supposed to be the same today. Then highs in the low 30's Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Dameon

Funny...I always try and make nice with the people preparing my food. I've heard the horror stories from my waiter friends in college about the stuff they would do to peoples food if they ticked them off. Let's just say I don't EVER go to any of those restaurants.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Never eat anywhere where folks you know work.


----------



## shockman

> I ordered a burrito the other day. The guy asked me how I wanted it. I said surprise me. Talked to the guy for a whole 3 minutes, while he designed it and put it together.


OK possible sharing violation... but how fast did that burrito shoot... any KE numbers???


----------



## 5MilesBack

shockman said:


> OK possible sharing violation... but how fast did that burrito shoot... any KE numbers???


No sharing violations in this thread.:wink: Just replying to liv2hnt247's post about how cool it is being able to talk to the designer and builder of what we buy.

The burrito shot down pretty quickly, but the aftershock lasted quite a bit longer. After taking it's time to load, it came out very hot........lots of KE. How's that for a sharing violation.


----------



## DOAGuide

5MilesBack said:


> No sharing violations in this thread.:wink: Just replying to liv2hnt247's post about how cool it is being able to talk to the designer and builder of what we buy.
> 
> The burrito shot down pretty quickly, but the aftershock lasted quite a bit longer. After taking it's time to load, it came out very hot........lots of KE. How's that for a sharing violation.


You need an icecream cone to help with the pain!!!!!:thumbs_up:moon::sign10::dancing::devil:


----------



## Wicked Tin

-17 here in New Richmond this morning not including what ever windchill there is. Heading out to shovel my garage roof off before it collapses from the friggin s#$t pile of snow we got Sat. What's the archery scene like in Arizona? That sounds nice and warm right now


----------



## SemperF

Colorado Denver 72 and sunny


----------



## mtelknut

36 degrees this morning,,, what a heat wave,, I love t-shirt weather,,, LOL.


----------



## SemperF

only reason were at 72 is 5 mile and his global warming burritos LOL J/K


----------



## Karbon

5° while driving my truck in this am...the WC was well below zero. I hate the cold and only dream to move down to Texas/Arizona some day.

Good thing is the Vengeance is smooking fast and still warm in the back seat of the truck. No need to even turn the heater on driving to work. I even bring her into the lab...let her sit next to my desk and watch me work...I mean waste time on AT.


----------



## Bowbuster123

16* F in Saskatchewan today. I have the day off work and am heading out to see if I can blast a few Yotes with the 204 today.
I love it when its nice and warm like this for Yote hunting.


----------



## COATED

It was 70 degress yesterday. At the 3-D last Sunday it was 84 degrees. About 3 degrees hotter than I prefer. Between 77-81 degrees is ideal. We usually get that most of the year.


----------



## DOAGuide

Bowbuster123 said:


> 16* F in Saskatchewan today. I have the day off work and am heading out to see if I can blast a few Yotes with the 204 today.
> I love it when its nice and warm like this for Yote hunting.


My favorite sport!!!!!! I am taking the AR and a 204 tomorrow. Gonna go give it a rip for a few days. I would love to call some of those Northern dogs.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

matjok said:


> Please let us know when and where to send the rest and arrows. Would three arrows be good enough?


I will post next Monday where to send the accessories. Three arrows will be plenty, as long as they are all straight!! LOL


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I will post next Monday where to send the accessories. Three arrows will be plenty, as long as they are all straight!! LOL


Awesome...but does anyone know if 350 spine arrows will be enough for a 70# Vengeance? I am pretty sure that I will have to move to 125grain or 100grain heads...I don't want to go any lower than that. I don't want to get new arrows until Victory wisens up and starts making stiffer VAP's.


----------



## COATED

Dameon said:


> Awesome...but does anyone know if 350 spine arrows will be enough for a 70# Vengeance? I am pretty sure that I will have to move to 125grain or 100grain heads...I don't want to go any lower than that. I don't want to get new arrows until Victory wisens up and starts making stiffer VAP's.


think you need 300 spined arrows for a Vengeance at 70lbs.....

+1 million on Victory coming out with a 300 spine in the VAP's....


----------



## Dameon

COATED said:


> think you need 300 spined arrows for a Vengeance at 70lbs.....
> 
> +1 million on Victory coming out with a 300 spine in the VAP's....


Alright then, I'll drop back down to 65#'s for free until Victory does the smart thing. If someone from Victory is reading this, add another +1million. With the crazy price of arrows, I'm not going to buy anymore unless they are off the AT classifieds. At least I got a good deal on the one's I got.


----------



## 5MilesBack

SemperF said:


> only reason were at 72 is 5 mile and his global warming burritos LOL J/K


Hey, I do all I can to help. In fact, sometimes........I start up the old Powerstroke and let her sit out in the driveway running..........just to help with the whole Global Warming thing.:teeth: Cold is over-rated.


Hey Kevin........what arrows and rest are you going to use to tune our bows if we don't send anything to you?


----------



## bro.betterley

It all depends on how short u cut them, if you cut them to 27 inches 350 spine may be fine for 70 pounds


----------



## COATED

Dameon said:


> Alright then, I'll drop back down to 65#'s for free until Victory does the smart thing. If someone from Victory is reading this, add another +1million. With the crazy price of arrows, I'm not going to buy anymore unless they are off the AT classifieds. At least I got a good deal on the one's I got.


I'm with Dameon......If they would come out w/a 300 spine VAP....IMHO..it would be the baddest all around arrow on the planet.



bro.betterley said:


> It all depends on how short u cut them, if you cut them to 27 inches 350 spine may be fine for 70 pounds


I'd check OT2 or TAP...but even at that length and 70lbs...for archers w/28"DL and greater...I'm sure their too weak....


----------



## bro.betterley

I did run the numbers OT2 if he cuts them down to 27 inches or less he is in the ballpark for 28/70 infinity, so a K&k bow should be alright too


----------



## Yichi

andy7yo said:


> Woke up to a 22* and windy morning here in Florida, I thought we were the sunshine state, this sucks really bad. Think I may call in sick today.


You woke up to a temperature that is still 10 degrees higher than the high was here yesterday. Sorry, but I cannot feel bad for you


----------



## Dameon

bro.betterley said:


> I did run the numbers OT2 if he cuts them down to 27 inches or less he is in the ballpark for 28/70 infinity, so a K&k bow should be alright too


Awesome, that is what I got. Am I fine with 125 grain heads? I have the demo version of TAP, but it doesn't have the updated info for Victory arrows. I appreicate the help. I just wanna make sure Kevin and I are safe when we go to draw and release these bad boys.


----------



## bro.betterley

i think 100 would be better, but 125 maybe fine


----------



## Artemiz

Should we include field point AND broadhead tipped arrows or just the field points?


----------



## Dameon

bro.betterley said:


> i think 100 would be better, but 125 maybe fine


Thanks for the help bro. I guess I better get those monster heads off of my sig.


----------



## Just 1 More

Artemiz said:


> Should we include field point AND broadhead tipped arrows or just the field points?


I seriously doubt they would want broadheads.. they're going to paper tune it.. not broadhead tune it


----------



## Artemiz

Just 1 More said:


> I seriously doubt they would want broadheads.. they're going to paper tune it.. not broadhead tune it


Well, I would send practice blade broadheads if that means they will tune the bow to shoot field points and broadheads in the same place. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Just 1 More

Artemiz said:


> Well, I would send practice blade broadheads if that means they will tune the bow to shoot field points and broadheads in the same place. Wouldn't you?


NO.. i would not... because i'm sure they are not going to take the time to broadhead tune your bow.. thats something that each individuale should do


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Artemiz said:


> Well, I would send practice blade broadheads if that means they will tune the bow to shoot field points and broadheads in the same place. Wouldn't you?


no. I like the idea of them tuning a rest and all, but i like shooting aswell. Broadhead tuning is just getting to know the bow to me.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> no.


thanks for your help


----------



## nhns4

I'd imagine Kevin will putt 100grain field tips in and go to town.


----------



## 5MilesBack

nhns4 said:


> I'd imagine Kevin will putt 100grain field tips in and go to town.


Well, hopefully he'll use 125's and .300 spine arrows at least on mine. Even though I'll be using 180gr heads when I get the bow.

Quite frankly, as long as the nocking point is set up right I could care less whether it's paper tuned or not. Everything will change with my rest and arrows. But at least if he does the tuning there......he will make sure that he's not sending out a bow that can't be tuned.


----------



## DOAGuide

Anyone know if the outer diameter of ACC pro-hunters and FMJ's are the same?


----------



## Artemiz

Trailhuntin1 said:


> no. I like the idea of them tuning a rest and all, but i like shooting aswell. Broadhead tuning is just getting to know the bow to me.


Well, I'm still a noob to archery so the more tuning already done the better. I'll learn to do my own tuning when my groups tighten up to 1.5" groups at 40yds.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> thanks for your help


welcome


----------



## Dameon

Maybe you should look into the tuning guide by Nuts and Bolts. It did wonders for me in refreshing my memory on bow tuning. It has been a very long time since I tuned a bow. I would honestly just practice your form on a blank target to get used to your new bow and, once comfortable, then go to town with the bow tuning. Or at least that is my plan since I am switching from my old right-hand Hoyt to a left Vengeance.


----------



## Just 1 More

Artemiz said:


> Well, I'm still a noob to archery so the more tuning already done the better. I'll learn to do my own tuning when my groups tighten up to 1.5" groups at 40yds.


Sorry bud... IMO, Sounds like you're looking for a little more personal service.. i think it's amazing the man offered a service of setting up a rest and paper tuning the bow to assure a bow being shipped out is in fact.. tuneable... i wouldn't think of asking for him to go any further with it.... reminds me of old phrase.. give'em an inch,, they take a mile


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Artemiz said:


> Well, I'm still a noob to archery so the more tuning already done the better. I'll learn to do my own tuning when my groups tighten up to 1.5" groups at 40yds.


I hear ya, buts it fun figgrin these things out yourself. 1.5" @ 40? I reckon thats acceptable. LOL.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> I hear ya, buts it fun figgrin these things out yourself. 1.5" @ 40? I reckon thats acceptable. LOL.


wish I could do that good


----------



## nhns4

5MilesBack said:


> Well, hopefully he'll use 125's and .300 spine arrows at least on mine. Even though I'll be using 180gr heads when I get the bow.
> 
> Quite frankly, as long as the nocking point is set up right I could care less whether it's paper tuned or not. Everything will change with my rest and arrows. But at least if he does the tuning there......he will make sure that he's not sending out a bow that can't be tuned.



I'm sure it'll be better off than my monster was when I brought it home from the shop. That dude couldnt do a rest right to save his life. My arrow was coming out at like 3 degrees. Needless to say that was the last time I had him work on it. At least if I do the work I know I'm to Blame. It's just ery nice that Kevin is taking the time to shoot the bows and make sure they feel right. Better off to find the issue (if any) at first then have a bunch of unsatisfied customers. I don't thing many other companies would give you the time of day like Kevin has. Thanks.


----------



## bro.betterley

DOAGuide said:


> Anyone know if the outer diameter of ACC pro-hunters and FMJ's are the same?


I think they are larger than FMJ's


----------



## Trailhuntin1

bro.betterley said:


> I think they are larger than FMJ's


I believe so aswell


----------



## nhns4

Acc OD Is .270 and the FMJs are .265


----------



## DOAGuide

nhns4 said:


> Acc OD Is .270 and the FMJs are .265


Sweet man, thanks.


----------



## 2xR

Easton says 300/350 OD is 9/32 for both, but the 400/500 spine on the FMJ is 17/64


----------



## 2xR

Sorry - see you already got your answer...


----------



## mt hunter22

Just 1 More said:


> Sorry bud... IMO, Sounds like you're looking for a little more personal service.. i think it's amazing the man offered a service of setting up a rest and paper tuning the bow to assure a bow being shipped out is in fact.. tuneable... i wouldn't think of asking for him to go any further with it.... reminds me of old phrase.. give'em an inch,, they take a mile


yep its pretty cool that he is tuning them at all.


----------



## Oregon HG

Bring me all the snow you all don't want! We just had a fricken TORNADO touch down in Salem! IN OREGON, Really! Guess we are not in Kansas no more, Toto!


----------



## Artemiz

Just 1 More said:


> Sorry bud... IMO, Sounds like you're looking for a little more personal service.. i think it's amazing the man offered a service of setting up a rest and paper tuning the bow to assure a bow being shipped out is in fact.. tuneable... i wouldn't think of asking for him to go any further with it.... reminds me of old phrase.. give'em an inch,, they take a mile


I have no problems paying for more service. I didn't realize a paper tune was just a clearance and nocking point check, I thought it involved tuning for more than that.


----------



## Dameon

Artemiz said:


> I have no problems paying for more service. I didn't realize a paper tune was just a clearance and nocking point check, I thought it involved tuning for more than that.


Hey Artemiz, for that kind of service, you will want to be present so that your bow can be custom fitted to you and you alone. For that, you will need to find a local pro shop or a friend that knows what they are doing. You can also try tuning your bow yourself, although you will want someone to help you adjust your peep sight. You can do that alone, but it is much easier to do with a buddy and some beer. I am sure you could get all the help you need to tune your bow yourself right here on AT or you can always support your local pro-shop.


----------



## sightpin

Oregon HG said:


> Bring me all the snow you all don't want! We just had a fricken TORNADO touch down in Salem! IN OREGON, Really! Guess we are not in Kansas no more, Toto!


Actually in Aumsville about 19 miles east. Extensive damage.


----------



## houndhamrick

I got the itch for some spring Bear!!


----------



## Oregon HG

sightpin said:


> Actually in Aumsville about 19 miles east. Extensive damage.


Ya I saw the pics and all that is crazy! Lincoln city a hotel had like 500ft of roof ripped off!


----------



## Artemiz

Dameon said:


> Hey Artemiz, for that kind of service, you will want to be present so that your bow can be custom fitted to you and you alone. For that, you will need to find a local pro shop or a friend that knows what they are doing. You can also try tuning your bow yourself, although you will want someone to help you adjust your peep sight. You can do that alone, but it is much easier to do with a buddy and some beer. I am sure you could get all the help you need to tune your bow yourself right here on AT or you can always support your local pro-shop.


You're right, I trust and support my local pro-shop but I think what I really need is to find an archery coach/mentor that will teach me how to be more self-sufficient.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Without spooling through this whole thread, ARE THERE ANY PICTURES OF ANY OF THESE BOWS YET?


----------



## jfuller17

I wish


----------



## nhns4

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Without spooling through this whole thread, ARE THERE ANY PICTURES OF ANY OF THESE BOWS YET?


Pg 130. Karbon and the K & K vengeance.


----------



## DOAGuide

not yet but we are really close


----------



## north slope

Thought you guys might want to see this bull my buddy killed here in Utah this last year.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8kpFFf5ueY


----------



## shockman

nhns4 said:


> Pg 130. Karbon and the K & K vengeance.


LOL...never met Karbon...but he seems like a good egg.
Now ...all I can envision is standing at the airport with a sign that says "KARBON"

and looking for a guy like this...


----------



## Jayb22

Hopefully he is wearing a loin cloth that's a little bigger than in his picture.


----------



## antler365

I see Karbon and the Vengeance are back up tonight... Wonderful picture! You can really feel the intensity in his shot. No kill, no food for the tribe... Love the lines on that bow.. SEXY.. I think there is a loin cloth option in the Karbon clan.. New meaning to shirts VS skins...:mg:


----------



## 5MilesBack

Trailhuntin1 said:


> 1.5" @ 40? I reckon thats acceptable. LOL.


I just put new strings on my Old Glory and went to the range today. Arrows were hitting a little high at 40, I must have put the loop on just a tad lower than it was before. But groups were more like 3"........while that's OK for today, that's not good enough for my standards. I can tell I haven't been shooting much too.:sad:


----------



## PoppieWellie

Jayb22 said:


> Hopefully he is wearing a loin cloth that's a little bigger than in his picture.


The loincloth is more than made up for by the awesome hairdo!

Either Karbon's local barbershop is out of business for a while, or he just went to Beverly Hills hair salon for a $3,000 make over.


----------



## nontypical225

sightpin said:


> Actually in Aumsville about 19 miles east. Extensive damage.


my house is 3 miles from aumsville and my kids school is about 2.5 miles that had me a little worried when i heard about it.


----------



## SemperF

5MilesBack said:


> I just put new strings on my Old Glory and went to the range today. Arrows were hitting a little high at 40, I must have put the loop on just a tad lower than it was before. But groups were more like 3"........while that's OK for today, that's not good enough for my standards. I can tell I haven't been shooting much too.:sad:


 Are you sure it was the loop and not gas LOL J/K where you shootin at?


----------



## nhns4

Hmm.


----------



## nhns4

Looks like watchdog is watching over the thread tonight.


----------



## Just 1 More

nhns4 said:


> Looks like watchdog is watching over the thread tonight.


Sorry about that.. Taylor Co and I go way back.. just poking some fun... geez


----------



## cerec_cat

What rest are you guys putting on? Still cant decide between the qad and doa. The doa would be new for me.


----------



## Just 1 More

cerec_cat said:


> What rest are you guys putting on? Still cant decide between the qad and doa. The doa would be new for me.


going to stick wit hthe G5 expert II


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Sorry about that.. Taylor Co and I go way back.. just poking some fun... geez


LMAO! How many points ya get poo poo?:bs::set1_rolf2:


----------



## SemperF

QAD all the way


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> LMAO! How many points ya get poo poo?:bs::set1_rolf2:


none taht I know of 

I love it when you call me Poo Poo :darkbeer:


----------



## nhns4

I saw some of my posts missing and was expecting a PM. This is the fun thread right?


----------



## Just 1 More

nhns4 said:


> I saw some of my posts missing and was expecting a PM. *This is the fun thread right*?


apparently not any more


----------



## boarman1

Where is the picture of these bows at ? Or when will people get to see them ? The specs look nice.


----------



## Just 1 More

boarman1 said:


> Where is the picture of these bows at ? Or when will people get to see them ? The specs look nice.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212


----------



## nhns4

boarman1 said:


> Where is the picture of these bows at ? Or when will people get to see them ? The specs look nice.


There is another K&K info thread with the pics we've seen so far. No complete package yet.


----------



## Big Country

nhns4 said:


> I saw some of my posts missing and was expecting a PM. This is the fun thread right?


YOU may call it the fun thread if you like.

You may even have fun on the thread.....:thumb:

You may NOT start naming other bow companies.....even if it is a personal joke between you and a buddy. This has been clearly pointed out much earlier in this thread. Stick to the topic of K&K archery........period.

Babysitting these types of threads is getting very time consuming, and that will lead to no more thread if the posters cannot stay on topic.

Questioning the moderation will lead to something else being removed. If you have a question regarding moderation, PM a moderator/administrator and you will get an answer.:smile:


----------



## .284

cerec_cat said:


> What rest are you guys putting on? Still cant decide between the qad and doa. The doa would be new for me.


Both that you mentioned are great but I've been having great luck with the Trophy Taker Smackdown FC.


----------



## SemperF

I have a trophy taker without the capture on another of Kevins bows, how does the capture compare to the regular?


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> I have a trophy taker without the capture on another of Kevins bows, how does the capture compare to the regular?


I think it is a little bit smoother but the reassurance of the arrow being quietly contained takes all my worries away while moving for a shot, whether I am on the ground or in a tree or at a funny angle.


----------



## nhns4

I was thinking of changing to the qad. But I've had nothing but great luck with the ripcord. So I went with the Red. I like the qad because your arrow stays up if you let down. But I don't think you can go wrong with whichever rest you choose


----------



## SemperF

I had a red but like TT and QAD on the two bows I have. Now sights I have a Hogg it on one and HHA on another, the HHA has a 1 5/8 witha 3/16 Meta and I have trouble centering the sight housing in my peep and then centering pin consistent any suggestions on sights. I like Spott Hogg just wanted to try something new on the new bow eventually


----------



## Just 1 More

SemperF said:


> I had a red but like TT and QAD on the two bows I have. Now sights I have a Hogg it on one and HHA on another, the HHA has a 1 5/8 witha 3/16 Meta and I have trouble centering the sight housing in my peep and then centering pin consistent any suggestions on sights. I like Spott Hogg just wanted to try something new on the new bow eventually


try a 2" housing on the HHA... thats what I had to do and love it


----------



## Mys2kal

I really like the Code Red and heard through the grapevine that they had changed the hole in the rest to eliminate cord wear. They are supposed to start shipping the new version pretty soon.


----------



## SemperF

Just 1 More said:


> try a 2" housing on the HHA... thats what I had to do and love it


It is OL-5519 is it worth cost to replace the housing or just sell this one whats it worth, and order new.


----------



## .284

I'm as tight/cheap as the next guy but the new sights are really brighter and better than most current or previous models. 

Now I'm sure that my new VENGEANCE is going to be sooooo good that I'll just have to point it in the general direction and the animal will just instantly expire when it sees what's coming its' way........


----------



## stanmc55

yep


----------



## Mys2kal

.284 said:


> I'm as tight/cheap as the next guy but the new sights are really brighter and better than most current or previous models.
> 
> Now I'm sure that my new VENGEANCE is going to be sooooo good that I'll just have to point it in the general direction and the animal will just instantly expire when it sees what's coming its' way........


Karbon told me that his Vengeance shoots itself!!


----------



## brokenlittleman

Mys2kal said:


> I really like the Code Red and heard through the grapevine that they had changed the hole in the rest to eliminate cord wear. They are supposed to start shipping the new version pretty soon.


Thats funny. I was just told by some one at Ripcord that they are not changing anything for 2011.


----------



## Mys2kal

brokenlittleman said:


> Thats funny. I was just told by some one at Ripcord that they are not changing anything for 2011.


It was someone at Ripcord that told me they fixed the cord wear issues by changing the hole in the rest, today.

Really hope its true!!


----------



## liv2hnt247

Think Im gonna go with a biscut or is that against the rules had the QAD on my Z7 got the cord caugt on limb pulling it up int the tree had to go home and fix no more moving parts for me. Maybe I still might stay with QAD just have to be more careful.


----------



## Bowbuster123

The Code Red or a LD will be on my Vengeance. I have both on hand but just don't know which one I will like until I see the bow and do the set-up on it.
I have had nothing but good luck with the LD but just wish they would tighten up the machining specs on the vertical slide. It can make set up a bit of a pain in the arse.


----------



## 2xR

Mys2kal said:


> I really like the Code Red and heard through the grapevine that they had changed the hole in the rest to eliminate cord wear. They are supposed to start shipping the new version pretty soon.


Well, well - I could get interested again in the Red then. If not I think I am sticking with the TT Smackdown...


----------



## 2xR

Bowbuster123 said:


> The Code Red or a LD will be on my Vengeance. I have both on hand but just don't know which one I will like until I see the bow and do the set-up on it.
> I have had nothing but good luck with the LD but just wish they would tighten up the machining specs on the vertical slide. It can make set up a bit of a pain in the arse.


I have been faithful to the LD for four years now and experimented this year and I am going with the TT Smackdown as it is an LD with full containment, better machining and doesn't contact the shelf. It ties into the bottom limb or harness or whatever/wherever you decide to make it work!


----------



## Bowbuster123

2xR said:


> I have been faithful to the LD for four years now and experimented this year and I am going with the TT Smackdown as it is an LD with full containment, better machining and doesn't contact the shelf. It ties into the bottom limb or harness or whatever/wherever you decide to make it work!


Thanks for the info. I will look into the TT Smackdown and see if there might be a new rest in my future.


----------



## CdBurner

Kevin, please check your email. I have sent a couple of inquiries about a low poundage (50#) version of the vengeance but haven't had a reply for a couple of days. Maybe your spam folder.

Thanks


----------



## SemperF

Ld s are nice but seems like TT is easy to tune and set, I like simple and easy though


----------



## Kevin Strother1

CdBurner said:


> Kevin, please check your email. I have sent a couple of inquiries about a low poundage (50#) version of the vengeance but haven't had a reply for a couple of days. Maybe your spam folder.
> 
> Thanks


Haven't seen the email but we offer the Vengeance and Vindicator in 50# peak.


----------



## cordini

CdBurner said:


> Kevin, please check your email. I have sent a couple of inquiries about a low poundage (50#) version of the vengeance but haven't had a reply for a couple of days. Maybe your spam folder.
> 
> Thanks


I see Kevin answered you....If you are wanting to order, go to the Manufacturer section for the email address to send your order in to Kate. After you send her an email, she will send you a PayPal invoice to make your deposit to confirm your order.....I think you are going to like the Vengeance if you get it!


----------



## shockman

Morning all... bumpity bump.


----------



## Karbon

2xr said:


> well, well - i could get interested again in the red then. If not i think i am sticking with the tt smackdown...


same here


----------



## Scottie/PA

cordini said:


> I see Kevin answered you....If you are wanting to order, go to the Manufacturer section for the email address to send your order in to Kate. After you send her an email, she will send you a PayPal invoice to make your deposit to confirm your order.....I think you are going to like the Vengeance if you get it!


or you could call your local dealer who you already have one bow ordered from.:wink:


----------



## CdBurner

cordini said:


> I see Kevin answered you....If you are wanting to order, go to the Manufacturer section for the email address to send your order in to Kate. After you send her an email, she will send you a PayPal invoice to make your deposit to confirm your order.....I think you are going to like the Vengeance if you get it!


Thanks! I just had a question. I do my buying from Scottie.


----------



## bro.betterley

i think today will be a good day for the K&K gang


----------



## masterchef

bro.betterley said:


> i think today will be a good day for the K&K gang


 why do you say that


----------



## bro.betterley

things are getting close


----------



## Karbon

I hope not too many people are going to suck up Kevin's time with the rest set up and tuning. After all he has 1500 bows to build...(REMEMBER GREG's cell-LOL):tele:



Kevin,

I hope you can get a pile of bows over to Scottie/pa :wink::wink: so he can start setting rests and bows up for us!


----------



## masterchef

Karbon said:


> I hope not too many people are going to suck up Kevin's time with the rest set up and tuning. After all he has 1500 bows to build...(REMEMBER GREG's cell-LOL):tele:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I hope you can get a pile of bows over to Scottie/pa :wink::wink: so he can start setting rests and bows up for us!


I second this movement


----------



## bro.betterley

I would think 95% of us on here know how to set up a bow


----------



## Karbon

I understand people wanting Kev to tune the bows and rests...but if the bow is tuned and shipped the rest should be easy for most to get rockin' and rollin'.


----------



## Dameon

I'm still debating with myself if I really want to send in my rest and arrows. I will still have to install a G5 1/4 Meta peep, sight-in the new HHA, walk-back tune, broadhead tune, and paper tune the bow again once I get it. So am I really doing myself any favors by paying to send in my rest and arrows when all I really need to know is if the bow has proper cam timing and level nock travel?


----------



## stanmc55

bro.betterley said:


> I would think 95% of us on here know how to set up a bow


yep


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I hope not too many people are going to suck up Kevin's time with the rest set up and tuning. After all he has 1500 bows to build...(REMEMBER GREG's cell-LOL):tele:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> I hope you can get a pile of bows over to Scottie/pa :wink::wink: so he can start setting rests and bows up for us!


i vote the bows be shipped in the order of the time order was placed!! by the way karbon, i was at my local pro shop yesterday and while i was there i met a 25.5!!yes,a 25.5 that pulls 80#!!!!


----------



## stanmc55

is 80# easier to pull if you don't have to pull it very far?


----------



## Dameon

stanmc55 said:


> is 80# easier to pull if you don't have to pull it very far?


I would imagine so since the power stroke is more compact.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> I'm still debating with myself if I really want to send in my rest and arrows. I will still have to install a G5 1/4 Meta peep, sight-in the new HHA, walk-back tune, broadhead tune, and paper tune the bow again once I get it. So am I really doing myself any favors by paying to send in my rest and arrows when all I really need to know is if the bow has proper cam timing and level nock travel?


Exactly... Just make sure it's timed and tuneable whne it ships out and i'll do all the other stuff


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I understand people wanting Kev to tune the bows and rests...but if the bow is tuned and shipped the rest should be easy for most to get rockin' and rollin'.


 i agree. as long as Kevin knows the bow is tuneable, then send it on! too many anxious archers!


----------



## Dameon

Anxious is putting it lightly.


----------



## Scottie/PA

bro.betterley said:


> I would think 95% of us on here know how to set up a bow


Roger, 
Your number is about 45% high!! LOL!!!


----------



## bro.betterley

You would know you deal with a large customer base, would have ordered from ya but i placed mine before any dealers were selected!


----------



## 5MilesBack

stanmc55 said:


> is 80# easier to pull if you don't have to pull it very far?


I would imagine. Is 200lbs easier to bench if you only have to move it 10" each way versus 30"?


----------



## Dameon

5MilesBack said:


> I would imagine. Is 200lbs easier to bench if you only have to move it 10" each way versus 30"?


You could always cheat and space your hands farther apart.


----------



## 2xR

karbon said:


> i hope not too many people are going to suck up kevin's time with the rest set up and tuning. After all he has 1500 bows to build...(remember greg's cell-lol):tele:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> i hope you can get a pile of bows over to scottie/pa :wink::wink: So he can start setting rests and bows up for us!



ditto!!!!!


----------



## GTOJoe

I just want the Vindicator in my grubby hands. For me 95% of the enjoyment and fun of getting a new bow is tuning it and setting it up myself.


----------



## Dameon

GTOJoe said:


> I just want the Vindicator in my grubby hands. For me 95% of the enjoyment and fun of getting a new bow is tuning it and setting it up myself.


Amen to that. I love tinkering with my new toys. I'm thinking about getting a blob target just for the occasion.


----------



## paarchhntr

> I hope you can get a pile of bows over to Scottie/pa so he can start setting rests and bows up for us!


:whoo:


----------



## stanmc55

Dameon said:


> Amen to that. I love tinkering with my new toys. I'm thinking about getting a blob target just for the occasion.


amen to the tinkering!


----------



## 5MilesBack

Dameon said:


> You could always cheat and space your hands farther apart.


That is farther apart.:wink: I don't do bench to work on my tri's.


----------



## yellowdogg

cordini said:


> I see Kevin answered you....If you are wanting to order, go to the Manufacturer section for the email address to send your order in to Kate. After you send her an email, she will send you a PayPal invoice to make your deposit to confirm your order.....I think you are going to like the Vengeance if you get it!


I put my order in on Friday for a LH Vengeance and have yet to receive a PayPal invoice or conformation. Has anyone else ordered a bow within the last 5 days and received any type of conformation? Thanks Yellowdogg.


----------



## Dameon

yellowdogg said:


> I put my order in on Friday for a LH Vengeance and have yet to receive a PayPal invoice or conformation. Has anyone else ordered a bow within the last 5 days and received any type of conformation? Thanks Yellowdogg.


You gotta remember that Kevin and Kate are busy putting the new bows together, so they are very busy. It took a few days for my lefty, so I know how you feel. Give it some time buddy.


----------



## stanmc55

yellowdogg said:


> I put my order in on Friday for a LH Vengeance and have yet to receive a PayPal invoice or conformation. Has anyone else ordered a bow within the last 5 days and received any type of conformation? Thanks Yellowdogg.


i think NOT hearing from K&K is a good thing.like dameon said,patience!


----------



## SemperF

All right, would anybody like to see if we could put a shirt order together if Kevin and Kate were not opposed, something with K&K archery maybe like a concert t shirt saying USA tour 2011 with maybe some of the people that have put stuff in like the string maker the dipper etc. What does everybody think, anybody have a line on some one that could get a group rate on some. I would love to do this as I know of no dealers in my immediate area that carry this and I always show my bow and help promote them. What do all think?


----------



## Karbon

I'm in...


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> All right, would anybody like to see if we could put a shirt order together if Kevin and Kate were not opposed, something with K&K archery maybe like a concert t shirt saying USA tour 2011 with maybe some of the people that have put stuff in like the string maker the dipper etc. What does everybody think, anybody have a line on some one that could get a group rate on some. I would love to do this as I know of no dealers in my immediate area that carry this and I always show my bow and help promote them. What do all think?


I think that is a pretty nifty idea. Although, I would rather have a Predator camo hat with the K&K logo on it. I think that would be pretty sharp looking.


----------



## SemperF

We would also ask Kate then Kevin for final design say as I believe that would be respectful to do.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> I think that is a pretty nifty idea. Although, I would rather have a Predator camo hat with the K&K logo on it. I think that would be pretty sharp looking.


Any one here no where we could get a deal on hats and shirts chime in please.


----------



## Just 1 More

Karbon said:


> I'm in...


Me too

I have a friend whos wife does embroidery .. very top notch stuff.. If you guys get me a logo, i'll see what she can do with it.


----------



## bro.betterley

i would be in on the shirts!


----------



## yellowdogg

stanmc55 said:


> i think NOT hearing from K&K is a good thing.like dameon said,patience!


Oh I can be patient, I just want to know that my name is on the list, that's all. Once I get the request for the $100.00 deposite and send it in, I can wait till July if that's what it takes to receive the actual bow.


----------



## yellowdogg

I would buy a shirt.


----------



## stanmc55

paarchhntr said:


> :whoo:





yellowdogg said:


> Oh I can be patient, I just want to know that my name is on the list, that's all. Once I get the request for the $100.00 deposite and send it in, I can wait till July if that's what it takes to receive the actual bow.


hope you don't have to wait that long!!!!!


----------



## SemperF

Allrighty who is good at logo design or does Kate have something?


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> Allrighty who is good at logo design or does Kate have something?


I'm back home after a month out of town. In my spare time I'll be working on some cool K & K avatars.


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> I'm back home after a month out of town. In my spare time I'll be working on some cool K & K avatars.


Could they be used for the tshirts we are thinking about? and hats


----------



## nhns4

I would imagine. Dunno of K & K have something up their sleeve. But it can be done.


----------



## Dameon

I believe the K&K logo is the same one being used on the banner ad here on AT. I believe Kate designed it, but I could be wrong about that. Good ole' red, white, and blue....there is just something about those colors that I love.


----------



## .284

I'm definitely there for shirts and hats but don't forget that BLACK goes with everything. All of you "style" conscious guys are well aware of that I'm sure.


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> I'm definitely there for shirts and hats but don't forget that BLACK goes with everything. All of you "style" conscious guys are well aware of that I'm sure.


I agree as my bows are black LOL the black would make the K&K stand out and believe me I like it when my shirt gets the attention rather than my bad hair days.


----------



## north slope

I just heard a rumor that Karbon's bow will be made LAST this year, because he got the FIRST one last year. Sounds good to me that will free up a 27 1/2 for me.


----------



## Jayb22

I would be in for a hat.


----------



## SemperF

Im checking to see what price point would could get on hats if my contact would answer the phone, anyone else know someone? We need this I will wear it everytime I shoot and then some.


----------



## HCH

Thought provoking


----------



## op27

yellowdogg said:


> Oh I can be patient, I just want to know that my name is on the list, that's all. Once I get the request for the $100.00 deposite and send it in, I can wait till July if that's what it takes to receive the actual bow.


You have to check your paypal for the invoice. Its probably been there waiting for you.


----------



## Bowbuster123

SemperF said:


> All right, would anybody like to see if we could put a shirt order together if Kevin and Kate were not opposed, something with K&K archery maybe like a concert t shirt saying* USA tour 2011 *with maybe some of the people that have put stuff in like the string maker the dipper etc. What does everybody think, anybody have a line on some one that could get a group rate on some. I would love to do this as I know of no dealers in my immediate area that carry this and I always show my bow and help promote them. What do all think?


Hey wait a cotton pick minute here..... What about us Canucks??? I like "WORLD TOUR 2011" LOL


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> Hey wait a cotton pick minute here..... What about us Canucks??? I like "WORLD TOUR 2011" LOL



World tour even better I like it.


----------



## yellowdogg

op27 said:


> You have to check your paypal for the invoice. Its probably been there waiting for you.


Been checking it all along. Sorry to sound so impatient, and yes I know that K & K must be incredibly busy, but seeing the limited quantity of LH bows K & K are building, I just did'nt want to miss out on an oppertunity at what I believe is going to be the best designed bow for 2011. I'll shut up now.


----------



## cordini

yellowdogg said:


> Been checking it all along. Sorry to sound so impatient, and yes I know that K & K must be incredibly busy, but seeing the limited quantity of LH bows K & K are building, I just did'nt want to miss out on an oppertunity at what I believe is going to be the best designed bow for 2011. I'll shut up now.


Remember, last weekend was Kate's B-Day, so no job related activities occurred....With everything they are putting into place, I know they are busy, but Kate will get the invoice to you. 

I'm in for the K & K Wolrd Tour shirts as well....I like caps as well, but how about a visor? Or at least a 3/4 vented mesh cap with the standard panel front for the logo......


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> I'm in for the K & K Wolrd Tour shirts as well....I like caps as well, but how about a visor? Or at least a 3/4 vented mesh cap with the standard panel front for the logo......


Great for you Cord ol' bud, but for those of us that might have a "solar panel" on top, the FULL coverage hats are MUCH better.


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> Remember, last weekend was Kate's B-Day, so no job related activities occurred....With everything they are putting into place, I know they are busy, but Kate will get the invoice to you.
> 
> I'm in for the K & K Wolrd Tour shirts as well....I like caps as well, but how about a visor? Or at least a 3/4 vented mesh cap with the standard panel front for the logo......


I'm in for everything.... Love my visors!


----------



## Jayb22

I think it would be nice to have a good camo hat with the K&K logo, or even a touque that I could wear during hunting. The only pics I get of me and my bow is when I'm hunting so it would help spread the logo around.


----------



## norsask darton

SemperF said:


> All right, would anybody like to see if we could put a shirt order together if Kevin and Kate were not opposed, something with K&K archery maybe like a concert t shirt saying USA tour 2011 with maybe some of the people that have put stuff in like the string maker the dipper etc. What does everybody think, anybody have a line on some one that could get a group rate on some. I would love to do this as I know of no dealers in my immediate area that carry this and I always show my bow and help promote them. What do all think?


How about TAT? I have several shirts of his and they are awesome!


----------



## SAVILO

I thought TAT sold out his stuff? I bought some T's from him last year, they were nice and he was a good guy to work with.


----------



## BradMc26

When are Kevin and Kate going to post another YouTube video? It has been awhile.


----------



## shockman

BradMc26 said:


> When are Kevin and Kate going to post another YouTube video? It has been awhile.


I was kinda looking forward to the birthday party memoires...


----------



## DOAGuide

I'm in!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Here is a anti lock up arm on a 2 track binary cam, I applied for a patent on this idea.

No matter if you forget to put the regular draw stop in the cam the bow can't lock up, the anti lock up arm is part of the mod.

Just something to keep you guys from posting on the wrong thread, this cam will be on the market in 2011. 

Not on a K & K bow, but on a bow from someone who has a license agreement to use the 2 track.


----------



## Dameon

It's a very nice design. Hopefully your patent application gets accepted and you get some royalty payments out of it...along with some other things. I could swear I've seen something like these on a different thread....


----------



## nhns4

Interesting.


----------



## 12 rings only

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Here is a anti lock up arm on a 2 track binary cam, I applied for a patent on this idea.
> 
> No matter if you forget to put the regular draw stop in the cam the bow can't lock up, the anti lock up arm is part of the mod.
> 
> Just something to keep you guys from posting on the wrong thread, this cam will be on the market in 2011.
> 
> Not on a K & K bow, but on a bow from someone who has a license agreement to use the 2 track.



Very nice Kevin.


----------



## DOAGuide

Those are slick and bear a striking resemblance to ..........oh heck dont want to get in trouble........... so I will just say.....Nice cams Kevin. Are we close on pics? Oh please say yes. lol


----------



## PoppieWellie

DOAGuide said:


> Those are slick and bear a striking resemblance to ..........oh heck dont want to get in trouble........... so I will just say.....Nice cams Kevin. Are we close on pics? Oh please say yes. lol


I think the imitation Karbon picture is quite entertaining already. We don't need picture postings to slow Kevin and Kate down.


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Great looking cam Kevin. Definitely your style, being so smooth and polished and with no sharp edges. So is today the day of the "UNVEILING"? What are you getting Kate for Christmas? DON'T FORGET !!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey...does anyone have any ice skates??? We had frezing rain all night and have close to a 1/2 inch of ice on everything!! As of right now, i'm 5 minutes late for work!! lol


----------



## antler365

12 rings only said:


> Hey...does anyone have any ice skates??? We had frezing rain all night and have close to a 1/2 inch of ice on everything!! As of right now, i'm 5 minutes late for work!! lol


Yikes!!! Drive safely.... Nor' Easter headed our way for the weekend.. Need to work on my wood situation.


----------



## HONKER

We had 14-15" of the white fluffy stuff last night and yesterday. I will also be late for work. Supposed to get wind tonite and tomorrow. More fun.


----------



## jfuller17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Here is a anti lock up arm on a 2 track binary cam, I applied for a patent on this idea.
> 
> No matter if you forget to put the regular draw stop in the cam the bow can't lock up, the anti lock up arm is part of the mod.
> 
> Just something to keep you guys from posting on the wrong thread, this cam will be on the market in 2011.
> 
> Not on a K & K bow, but on a bow from someone who has a license agreement to use the 2 track.


Cool idea!!


----------



## Grand River Zip

Will the K & K Archery website wait for a finish bow photo before being launched or up soon? I need to remember that "January 2011" doesn't mean January 1st 2011. 

One bow shipped on January 31st 2011 still meets the statement....


----------



## HCH

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dameon

Good morning to all. Well, it was a fun drive into work with the freezing rain from last night. Had to push the wife's wheelchair into the van and got to watch the father-in-law bust his butt while trying to de-ice his driveway. At least the roads were mostly clear by the time I left. Anyone else enjoying the popsicles outside?


----------



## nhns4

Packing up my gear and heading out into the woods.. going to be a cold one tonight


----------



## Wes Williams

I have been following this from day one.... I want a picture


----------



## stanmc55

good morning, Eric! i always got a kick out of watching my FIL bust his butt too!!! he left us to go on a hunt in heaven 3 years ago, but i still have those memories! no ice here,44 degrees and climbing fast.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Good morning to all. Well, it was a fun drive into work with the freezing rain from last night. Had to push the wife's wheelchair into the van and got to watch the father-in-law bust his butt while trying to de-ice his driveway. At least the roads were mostly clear by the time I left. Anyone else enjoying the popsicles outside?


YEah... was pretty brutal here this morning.. woke up to mid 50's and now it's only up to 70 degrees.. brrrrr... my hands were kind of cold this morning while cleaning the pool filter :darkbeer:


----------



## Dameon

Just 1 More said:


> YEah... was pretty brutal here this morning.. woke up to mid 50's and now it's only up to 70 degrees.. brrrrr... my hands were kind of cold this morning while cleaning the pool filter :darkbeer:


Sounds like a great day for beers and barbecue to me.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Sounds like a great day for beers and barbecue to me.


This weekend bud... gonna have a party at the house sunday @ 2... come one down


----------



## Dameon

If I wasn't married...I'd be down there in a heartbeat. Darn them responsibilities.


----------



## PoppieWellie

.284 said:


> Great for you Cord ol' bud, but for those of us that might have a "solar panel" on top, the FULL coverage hats are MUCH better.


Hmmm.... Now I am musing perhaps you and I should start a K&K Solar Panel Club!

Poppie


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> This weekend bud... gonna have a party at the house sunday @ 2... come one down


thanks for the invite :flipa:


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> thanks for the invite :flipa:


We need to make a Kentucky run after the first of the year


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> We need to make a Kentucky run after the first of the year


For what?


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> For what?


DEER HUNTING 
Never mind.. if you have to ask .. you don't need to go


----------



## Dameon

Kentucky sounds good, I'm running low on bourbon.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Kentucky sounds good, I'm running low on bourbon.


Bourbon??? These guys I know up there have this clear liquid in mason jars that'll light you up pretty good :cheers:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> DEER HUNTING
> Never mind.. if you have to ask .. you don't need to go


How long ya staying


----------



## Dameon

Yeah, that stuff will definitely put hair on your chest.


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> How long ya staying


Don't know yet.. depends on how much money I have left after christmas


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Don't know yet.. depends on how much money I have left after christmas


same here, thats why i was asking. LOL! Its not funny really.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Yeah, that stuff will definitely put hair on your chest.


and burn it off your butt the next day


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> same here, thats why i was asking. LOL! Its not funny really.


Nope,, not funny at all.. and then I went and put a deposit on a new bow coming out January sometime.. so I probably need to be saving my fun money to pay that off when it comes due..


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Nope,, not funny at all.. and then I went and put a deposit on a new bow coming out January sometime.. so I probably need to be saving my fun money to pay that off when it comes due..


Spring turkeys then? Exactly


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Spring turkeys then? Exactly


Thats a definite... i'll be putting up a couple feeders at the same time


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> Thats a definite... i'll be putting up a couple feeders at the same time


Whoo hoot!


----------



## .284

PoppieWellie said:


> Hmmm.... Now I am musing perhaps you and I should start a K&K Solar Panel Club!
> 
> Poppie


Great idea except that I don't know if a solar panel is ever going to work again around here! Wicked cold and clouds. 
BUT, spring is coming just like JANUARY IS COMING!!!!!


----------



## nhns4

January? What's suppose to happen then? Lol


----------



## .284

nhns4 said:


> January? What's suppose to happen then? Lol


I'm hoping for something more than COLD and SNOWY weather!


----------



## nhns4

I wasted a lot of $$ in my time on hunting clothes. It's 17 degrees and I'm warm as could be. The HBS is the way to go. Jumped 4 walkin In but it's time to tag a biggin tonight.


----------



## PoppieWellie

.284 said:


> Great idea except that I don't know if a solar panel is ever going to work again around here! Wicked cold and clouds.
> BUT, spring is coming just like JANUARY IS COMING!!!!!


Well, since the National Socializt Party is shoving the Green Technology down our throat.

I figure out a way to amplify the solar radiation from our heads, like this.


----------



## mt hunter22

nhns4 said:


> I wasted a lot of $$ in my time on hunting clothes. It's 17 degrees and I'm warm as could be. The HBS is the way to go. Jumped 4 walkin In but it's time to tag a biggin tonight.


hbs?


----------



## link06

mt hunter22 said:


> hbs?


 Heater Body Suit!


----------



## nhns4

link06 said:


> Heater Body Suit!


.


----------



## mt hunter22

aha thanks


----------



## 5MilesBack

mt hunter22 said:


> hbs?


Hunting Brotherhood Society.


----------



## nhns4

Makes it easy to surf the web in the woods too.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Still no bow pictures?:set1_thinking:


----------



## Dameon

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Still no bow pictures?:set1_thinking:


You'll notice that Kevin, Kate, and OregonHG (Mike?), have not been on as frequently as in the past. That leads me to believe that they are hard at work and that pics and website may be ready soon. Patience...good things come to those that wait.


----------



## stanmc55

Dameon said:


> You'll notice that Kevin, Kate, and OregonHG (Mike?), have not been on as frequently as in the past. That leads me to believe that they are hard at work and that pics and website may be ready soon. Patience...good things come to those that wait.


yep IMO, the less we hear from them the better. for now that is!!!


----------



## Longbow42

I probably shouldn't say this, but Kevin sent me out a test Vindicator to shoot since I have a 32" DL and he wanted to get my thoughts. I promised him I would not take pictures. All I have to say is that bow is awesome. It has absolutely zero handshock. It draws like butter at 70#, holds like a rock and does not want to take off like the SA Inspire did. Speed is unbelievable. He said they would like a heavy arrow. I shot a 550 grain arrow and the chrono read 374, 375, 374.
I hope by now you know I am just yanking your chains.


----------



## SemperF

Longbow42 said:


> I probably shouldn't say this, but Kevin sent me out a test Vindicator to shoot since I have a 32" DL and he wanted to get my thoughts. I promised him I would not take pictures. All I have to say is that bow is awesome. It has absolutely zero handshock. It draws like butter at 70#, holds like a rock and does not want to take off like the SA Inspire did. Speed is unbelievable. He said they would like a heavy arrow. I shot a 550 grain arrow and the chrono read 374, 375, 374.
> I hope by now you know I am just yanking your chains.


With a 32 draw and a 150 lb bow you could get warp factor 5 LOL J/K:mg:


----------



## Tater1985

Longbow42 said:


> I probably shouldn't say this, but Kevin sent me out a test Vindicator to shoot since I have a 32" DL and he wanted to get my thoughts. I promised him I would not take pictures. All I have to say is that bow is awesome. It has absolutely zero handshock. It draws like butter at 70#, holds like a rock and does not want to take off like the SA Inspire did. Speed is unbelievable. He said they would like a heavy arrow. I shot a 550 grain arrow and the chrono read 374, 375, 374.
> I hope by now you know I am just yanking your chains.


That's not nice at all LB! I was reading this and dreaming about having ape arms before I even got to the speeds! Then when I got to the end it was like getting the wind knocked out of me, lol.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Tater1985 said:


> That's not nice at all LB! I was reading this and dreaming about having ape arms before I even got to the speeds! Then when I got to the end it was like getting the wind knocked out of me, lol.


Here is a package going his way. Try to draw this one, LB!


----------



## sliverpicker

I think that's Vhunter...


----------



## 12 rings only

What a day guys...NEVER made it out of the driveway, and the power went out about 30 minutes after i posted about the freezing rain!! Hundreds of fender benders and abandoned cars and trucks, even a state salt truck flipped on it's side from what the news said!! Glad I decided to stay home.


----------



## ChaseK

12 rings only said:


> What a day guys...NEVER made it out of the driveway, and the power went out about 30 minutes after i posted about the freezing rain!! Hundreds of fender benders and abandoned cars and trucks, even a state salt truck flipped on it's side from what the news said!! Glad I decided to stay home.



Yep my parents said that it was real bad in Dalton last night. Had cars just sitting in the road and wreckers off in ditches. Bet the FD where I used to work was slammed with calls all night. 

They had freezing rain and black ice all over north Ga.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

still no picture and web site? dd


----------



## MoBOWhunter181

2 months, 5000 post, 137 pages. For a non existent bow?????


----------



## antler365

MoBOWhunter181 said:


> 2 months, 5000 post, 137 pages. For a non existent bow?????


We got our pictures sent in PM's...... You didn't get yours?


----------



## bro.betterley

antler365 said:


> We got our pictures sent in PM's...... You didn't get yours?


he must not have got the memo


----------



## mdewitt71

MoBOWhunter181 said:


> 2 months, 5000 post, 137 pages. For a non existent bow?????


That's what I am thinkn too and I even got $100 on one too...........
But, ye of lil faith I guess.......


----------



## mudygmc

Hey guys, I am about as excited for the new bow as the rest of you. Five side jobs in the last week and I am 50 shy of having the balance for my Vindicator. I know the basics of bow tuning but am wanting to get more indepth with the new bow. Is there any books or videos I should look for that have some good detailed info on bow tuning? I plan to have Kevin set it up initially and hope to carry on on my own from there. I have shot for 20yrs so I am not new. I just had the local shop do the more indepth stuff on my bows. The shops are not really amuzing me lately and I think I can do better myself. Thanks for any info.


Adam


----------



## Artemiz

Kevin,

I've sent my order email to [email protected] on Dec. 10th and I haven't gotten an invoice yet, can you or Kate check and see if my email went through? I just want to make sure my order has been received!

Thanks,

Artemiz


----------



## nhns4

bro.betterley said:


> he must not have got the memo


I got my memo. Top secret.


----------



## SemperF

PoppieWellie said:


> Here is a package going his way. Try to draw this one, LB!


I believe the form and anchor point need some work LOL


----------



## nhns4

Just glad to see we have kept our word so far


----------



## Artemiz

PoppieWellie said:


> Here is a package going his way. Try to draw this one, LB!


He's drawing Eastern style, cool!


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> I believe the form and anchor point need some work LOL


slight overdraw


----------



## Dameon

Artemiz said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I've sent my order email to [email protected] on Dec. 10th and I haven't gotten an invoice yet, can you or Kate check and see if my email went through? I just want to make sure my order has been received!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Artemiz


Try PM'ing Kevin if his box isn't already full. You gotta realize that Kevin and Kate are completely running the show and they have a lot of stuff going on right now. I'm sure you'll get your invoice, just be patient.


----------



## Dameon

MoBOWhunter181 said:


> 2 months, 5000 post, 137 pages. For a non existent bow?????


If you have seen his previous designs, then you already know what to expect. Again, patience.


----------



## Artemiz

Dameon said:


> Try PM'ing Kevin if his box isn't already full. You gotta realize that Kevin and Kate are completely running the show and they have a lot of stuff going on right now. I'm sure you'll get your invoice, just be patient.


Did that too, we shall see (holding breath!).


----------



## Mys2kal

ChaseK said:


> Yep my parents said that it was real bad in Dalton last night. Had cars just sitting in the road and wreckers off in ditches. Bet the FD where I used to work was slammed with calls all night.
> 
> They had freezing rain and black ice all over north Ga.


 It was very bad in Dalton last night. I almost didn't make it home after I left the hospital. Thought about turning around and going back but I knew I'd end up having to work some more. Tons of wrecks coming in.


----------



## stixshooter

Ha! I ordered my Vindicator ... Forgot to tell ya Kevin 70# unless you have 65 ish ...

Looking forward to this bow


----------



## Oregon HG

Hey all I have not been on much for various reasons! Some of it is yes due to working on K&K stuff, but alot of other things to that people wanted for Xmas! FYI I have been dipping K&K Limbs, getting them out of the way! Risers are supposed to land tomorrow or early next week at last conversation with Kevin! Kevin wanted to get limbs out of the way so once risers were in that was 100% focus! Once all is 100% approved thru the Machine shop Kevin will have them shipping me risers daily so that we can keep a steady flow instead of waiting on large qty once a week! I know it seems like it is last minute stuff, but this is actually coming together quite a bit smoother than a few other companies I decorate/decorated for!!! K&K and MaitlandUSA both did it right starting out! I applaud both of them for the way they have handled their Ventures!


----------



## norsask darton

mdewitt71 said:


> That's what I am thinkn too and I even got $100 on one too...........
> But, ye of lil faith I guess.......[/QUOTE
> I got a hundred bucks down too. Those of us who have our names down are guaranteed to be having an extremely exciting day in our not to distant future! When I get the e-mail saying, "Payup you goofy Canuck bum! We want to ship your bow! Have a nice day and thanks for choosing K&K Archery." LOL
> I have alot of faith in what Kevin came up with. I ordered the GT500 he designed sight unseen and have been extremely impressed. When I get the bow I'll probably be so excited when I pull it out of the box I'll kiss it! All who ordered a bow will go from 0 to "WHOOHOO in no time flat when they get their bows. Those of us lower on the list will have to be content while we hear all about the new bows from those who were first to order. If they won't order until they see a bow, they may lose the chance to have one. I'm thinking not many left to order.


----------



## Dameon

Oregon HG said:


> Hey all I have not been on much for various reasons! Some of it is yes due to working on K&K stuff, but alot of other things to that people wanted for Xmas! FYI I have been dipping K&K Limbs, getting them out of the way! Risers are supposed to land tomorrow or early next week at last conversation with Kevin! Kevin wanted to get limbs out of the way so once risers were in that was 100% focus! Once all is 100% approved thru the Machine shop Kevin will have them shipping me risers daily so that we can keep a steady flow instead of waiting on large qty once a week! I know it seems like it is last minute stuff, but this is actually coming together quite a bit smoother than a few other companies I decorate/decorated for!!! K&K and MaitlandUSA both did it right starting out! I applaud both of them for the way they have handled their Ventures!


Hey Mike, we appreciate the update. So if the riser's are shipping out early next week, then you'll probably have a good number ready and back to Kevin for pics by the following week. That being said, I suppose the finished pics and website should be ready about Christmas time. If that is the case, Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## .284

PoppieWellie said:


> Well, since the National Socializt Party is shoving the Green Technology down our throat.
> 
> I figure out a way to amplify the solar radiation from our heads, like this.


Don't you just love this green world we live in!?!? Don't know which is worse.... just getting home now after negotiating with the teachers union as a school board chairman or having to fix my daughters car after experiencing "phase separation" with that wonderful, enviromentally friendly ethanol laced gasoline. Why can't our government just leave well enough alone. 
Boy do I need January to get here!!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

mudygmc said:


> Hey guys, I am about as excited for the new bow as the rest of you. Five side jobs in the last week and I am 50 shy of having the balance for my Vindicator. I know the basics of bow tuning but am wanting to get more indepth with the new bow. Is there any books or videos I should look for that have some good detailed info on bow tuning? I plan to have Kevin set it up initially and hope to carry on on my own from there. I have shot for 20yrs so I am not new. I just had the local shop do the more indepth stuff on my bows. The shops are not really amuzing me lately and I think I can do better myself. Thanks for any info.
> 
> 
> Adam


Well! You are just about as in-depth as the rest of us are. None of us have seen one yet, so if you have any sightings, be sure to let us know. 

*And welcome to the club!*

The bow has a rotary module to adjust the drawlength, so supposedly you don't need a bow press to change DL.
Kevin has laser etched markers on the Hybrid cams, so timing adjustment should be a piece of cake.

You can order the Vindicator with 85% let-off option, and the bow can have a smooth draw module or speed draw module.

Looking at the draw force curve and the data published per Vengeance, although there are a few bows in the market with IBO approaching or exceeding 350fps, none of them have the DFC even close to what Vindicator has. It is a perfect blending of speed and smoothness. 

Both Vengeance and the Vindicator have 7" Brace Height. There is no such issue as "wearing a winter jacket = can't shoot the bow" type of BS, and so on. 

In so many words, Vindicator is going to be one impressive bow. And a lot easier to DIY at home than most other speed bows.


----------



## bowmagic

Cant wait for my vengance.


----------



## woodsman78

As we sit and wait for pics let alone the bows we ordered has anyone considered what rest and sight they will have on there new rig I have already bought a new pro tuner rest and a new CJ evolution sight and scope for 3D I am thinking about stabilizers and side bars wondering what target stabilizer to go with want everything here and waiting on the bow so when it gets here I can go freaking nuts setting it up!! right now I just want to see a pic lol Later Clyde


----------



## IrkedCitizen

woodsman78 said:


> As we sit and wait for pics let alone the bows we ordered has anyone considered what rest and sight they will have on there new rig I have already bought a new pro tuner rest and a new CJ evolution sight and scope for 3D I am thinking about stabilizers and side bars wondering what target stabilizer to go with want everything here and waiting on the bow so when it gets here I can go freaking nuts setting it up!! right now I just want to see a pic lol Later Clyde


Have you been paying any attention to the last 15-20 pages of this thread? It talks about sights and rests a whole bunch. As far as stabilizers it really hasn't been discussed much. There are a lot of good ones. It comes down to how much money you can afford and how much weight you like to hold.

I am going to be using my Spot Hogg Hogg-It 7 pin, Posten Woodsman stabilizer, QAD or DOA rest, and my Tight Spot quiver. Mine Vindicator is going to be my hunting/3d/spots rig using all the same equipment.


----------



## yellowdogg

Artemiz said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I've sent my order email to [email protected] on Dec. 10th and I haven't gotten an invoice yet, can you or Kate check and see if my email went through? I just want to make sure my order has been received!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Artemiz


Well at least now I now it's not just me, I also put in my order on Fri Dec 10 and have yet to receive any conformation. So I too am being patient as you were asked to be (from the guys who I'm sure have allready received there conformation:wink. Keep the faith, as I am. Artemiz, let me know if you recieve anything from K & K, and I'll do the same. Yellowdogg.


----------



## CdBurner

Will today be the day that we get to see the bow??? 

That would be cool. How bout it, Kev? Just one pic of the Complete bow.

*PLEASEEEEEEEE!*.


----------



## APAnTN

woodsman78 said:


> As we sit and wait for pics let alone the bows we ordered has anyone considered what rest and sight they will have on there new rig I have already bought a new pro tuner rest and a new CJ evolution sight and scope for 3D I am thinking about stabilizers and side bars wondering what target stabilizer to go with want everything here and waiting on the bow so when it gets here I can go freaking nuts setting it up!! right now I just want to see a pic lol Later Clyde


You should give My Xtreme Flatliner Pro XL's a try. Ive got a set ready and waiting on my Vindicator. My bars are the lightest and stiffest carbon on the market and im selling a main bar and single side bar setup with a total of 20 oz of weight for 225. I also offer a money back guarantee as well. You will see several adds for the stiffest carbon and to be honest there are several others use the exact same stuff. When your shopping around just make sure to price the HI MOD carbon as this is what I use.

thanks
Mark


----------



## cordini

Good Morning! Since Mike posted yesterday that he is dipping limbs and risers should be to him very soon, I would expect to possibly see pics next week late.....Possibly our Christmas present from Kate & Kevin. For those of you waiting for invoices from Kate....With their schedules for lining up suppliers, creating a website, etc., I think Kate takes a day to get things lined up for sending the invoices and does it all at once....You will see it soon. 


Well, off to work....I'm one of Santa's elves! :santa::icon_1_lol:


----------



## nhns4

Morning all. Things are coming together nicely.


----------



## YeOleFart

Morning all -- Think I'll go check trail cameras ---- Need some treestand time, but can not find a big one


----------



## Bowbuster123

Here is a pic of a deer a few years back, that the cougars found before I did. 
I shot this one for some nice tender meat for the freezer. I didn't have a great blood trail and figured it would be fine over night as it was pretty cool out. Went out to find it first thing in the morning and this is all I found.
I thought it was yotes that got it but the local game warden looked at my pics and said yotes would have pulled ererything apart. He said cats tend to lick the fur and hide off of their kills. Notice the hide all laid out by the back end. I left the blood trail at about 9:00pm and was back out and found the deer at about 8:00am.


----------



## Dameon

Bowbuster123 said:


> View attachment 956125
> 
> Here is a pic of a deer a few years back, that the cougars found before I did.
> I shot this one for some nice tender meat for the freezer. I didn't have a great blood trail and figured it would be fine over night as it was pretty cool out. Went out to find it first thing in the morning and this is all I found.
> I thought it was yotes that got it but the local game warden looked at my pics and said yotes would have pulled ererything apart. He said cats tend to lick the fur and hide off of their kills. Notice the hide all laid out by the back end. I left the blood trail at about 9:00pm and was back out and found the deer at about 8:00am.


OMG...Them cats sure did a number on that deer. At least they weren't very wasteful.


----------



## YeOleFart

Bowbuster123 said:


> View attachment 956125
> 
> Here is a pic of a deer a few years back, that the cougars found before I did.
> I shot this one for some nice tender meat for the freezer. I didn't have a great blood trail and figured it would be fine over night as it was pretty cool out. Went out to find it first thing in the morning and this is all I found.
> I thought it was yotes that got it but the local game warden looked at my pics and said yotes would have pulled ererything apart. He said cats tend to lick the fur and hide off of their kills. Notice the hide all laid out by the back end. I left the blood trail at about 9:00pm and was back out and found the deer at about 8:00am.


Did not know you had cat problems up there! When I was in Or. they were everywhere, moved to Mo. & guess what the Wife & I see 1/4 mile from the house, & they say there are no cats here - BS


----------



## Bowbuster123

Ya nobody thought we had cats here but now they are showing up all over. The game warden I talked to said that he figured it to be one BIG male or a female with one or two kittens to eat a deer this size in that amount of time.


----------



## Just 1 More

Oregon HG said:


> Hey all I have not been on much for various reasons! Some of it is yes due to working on K&K stuff, but alot of other things to that people wanted for Xmas! FYI I have been dipping K&K Limbs, getting them out of the way! Risers are supposed to land tomorrow or early next week at last conversation with Kevin! Kevin wanted to get limbs out of the way so once risers were in that was 100% focus! Once all is 100% approved thru the Machine shop Kevin will have them shipping me risers daily so that we can keep a steady flow instead of waiting on large qty once a week! I know it seems like it is last minute stuff, but this is actually coming together quite a bit smoother than a few other companies I decorate/decorated for!!! K&K and MaitlandUSA both did it right starting out! I applaud both of them for the way they have handled their Ventures!





Dameon said:


> Hey Mike, we appreciate the update. So if the riser's are shipping out early next week, then you'll probably have a good number ready and back to Kevin for pics by the following week. That being said, I suppose the finished pics and website should be ready about Christmas time. If that is the case, Merry Christmas everyone.


I wonder if it will be a long painful wait for those of us who oredered the Reaper Buck ... i'm ok with it.. or at least I think I am.. taht may change once we start seeing bows in hands and pics all over AT.. I think thats when it will really become painful waiting .. but, i'm going to wait.. I am.. really.. I'm ok with it.. Yes I am .. I think


----------



## Dameon

I think I can...I think I can...I think I can...I cannot wait...I cannot wait...I cannot wait...I want my bow...I want my bow...I want my bow...

Thomas the Bowhunting Tank Engine


----------



## Karbon

I'll take any color right now...I can't wait to shoot one!!!


----------



## andy7yo

Karbon said:


> I'll take any color right now...I can't wait to shoot one!!!


Same here, even though I am thru hunting for the year I want to sling some arrow with a vengeance.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I'll take any color right now...I can't wait to shoot one!!!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dameon

I'll take raw aluminum and have it dipped later.


----------



## stanmc55

Dameon said:


> I'll take raw aluminum and have it dipped later.


i have a Vengeance on order, but have been thinking i want a Vindicator in raw aluminum/black limbs. anyone know of a reason to not leave the riser bare?


----------



## Karbon

I don't think Kevin is even making that an option...but raw Al does look snazzy.


----------



## nhns4

Got part one of what I wanted for Xmas. She'll tide me over till part two of what I want arrives.


----------



## Dameon

Awesome...that is one mighty fine looking pup. Find a name for her yet?


----------



## hypochiro

Oh yea with new puppies they keep you plenty occupied...we have a 7 mnth old vizsla and it is nice to go home and not think about my vengeance for about 20min then the idea of what it might be like takes over and back to check for updates, the pup gets a rawhide jk


----------



## shockman

That is the best present EVER !!!

I hear the bow will be kinda nice too... but the puppy is just plain awesome.


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> Got part one of what I wanted for Xmas. She'll tide me over till part two of what I want arrives.


 WOW!!!!!!!!! I feel like I'm 8 again......... What a beautiful animal.... Congrats!


----------



## shockman

"Find a name for her yet? "

I suggest either Vindi or Vengi... depending on your bow order.

On second thought ... order both bows... and go get another puppy... that way EVERYBODY is happy.


----------



## PoppieWellie

stanmc55 said:


> i have a Vengeance on order, but have been thinking i want a Vindicator in raw aluminum/black limbs. anyone know of a reason to not leave the riser bare?


We are all for bare aluminum riser too, And wife also raised that issue with another bow company, but all turned down that option. 

Tinkered with 30mm gatling canon shell casing for A10 Warthog at one time and it is all aluminum with special surface hardening treatment. That sucker is one tough casing, but without the surface treatment, it is just soft aluminum metal. 

Perhaps there is a liability issue on selling bare aluminum riser ?


----------



## axeforce6

nhns4 said:


> Got part one of what I wanted for Xmas. She'll tide me over till part two of what I want arrives.


She is so cute! I feel like a kid again. I want a new puppy!!!!


----------



## stormsearch

For those who sent their e-mail last Friday as I did also, check your Paypal or e-mail. I just got a Paypal payment request from them.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Hoping to have my dog breed soon and then I can have a whole bunch of puppies.
This pic is of her when she was about 7 months old.


----------



## 2xR

stanmc55 said:


> yep





Karbon said:


> I'll take any color right now...I can't wait to shoot one!!!



DITTO - Especially a raw one with black limbs!!!


----------



## bb11

PoppieWellie said:


> Well! You are just about as in-depth as the rest of us are. None of us have seen one yet, so if you have any sightings, be sure to let us know.
> 
> *And welcome to the club!*
> 
> The bow has a rotary module to adjust the drawlength, so supposedly you don't need a bow press to change DL.
> Kevin has laser etched markers on the Hybrid cams, so timing adjustment should be a piece of cake.
> 
> You can order the Vindicator with 85% let-off option, and the bow can have a smooth draw module or speed draw module.
> 
> Looking at the draw force curve and the data published per Vengeance, although there are a few bows in the market with IBO approaching or exceeding 350fps, none of them have the DFC even close to what Vindicator has. It is a perfect blending of speed and smoothness.
> 
> Both Vengeance and the Vindicator have 7" Brace Height. There is no such issue as "wearing a winter jacket = can't shoot the bow" type of BS, and so on.
> 
> In so many words, Vindicator is going to be one impressive bow. And a lot easier to DIY at home than most other speed bows.


Poppie, great info as usual! 

Is it the case that to adjust timing on the Vindicator and Vengence, a press will have to be used? How about draw weight? If one orders 70 lb limbs, do you know what adjustment range they will have in poundage?

Thanks!


----------



## andy7yo

bb11 said:


> Poppie, great info as usual!
> 
> Is it the case that to adjust timing on the Vindicator and Vengence, a press will have to be used? How about draw weight? If one orders 70 lb limbs, do you know what adjustment range they will have in poundage?
> 
> Thanks!


A press will be required to do string twisting/timing etc...10 pound range 40-50 55-65 60-70


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> I don't think Kevin is even making that an option...but raw Al does look snazzy.


i love a well dressed bow as much as anyone. i saw a bow today that instantly made me want one just like it, and it rarely snows where i hunt!!! 
i also love the science and engineering that is in these creations. i don't want the Vindicator for hunting, so i thought this would be a great time to get a RAW bow. a bow that i could admire simply for the engineering. i am disapointed to hear others, like poppie and wellie, have found them unavailiable. maybe Kevin (when he has time on his one minute break) can shed some light, share some knowledge or otherwise enlighten the archery world!!!


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Got part one of what I wanted for Xmas. She'll tide me over till part two of what I want arrives.


going to make a wonderful friend!!!


----------



## antler365

I see a K&K banner is up and running on here!! Did this just happen or am i that slow??? LOL


----------



## vahunter102

antler365 said:


> I see a K&K banner is up and running on here!! Did this just happen or am i that slow??? LOL


you're slow!:wink: I've seen it a few times.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

stanmc55 said:


> i love a well dressed bow as much as anyone. i saw a bow today that instantly made me want one just like it, and it rarely snows where i hunt!!!
> i also love the science and engineering that is in these creations. i don't want the Vindicator for hunting, so i thought this would be a great time to get a RAW bow. a bow that i could admire simply for the engineering. i am disapointed to hear others, like poppie and wellie, have found them unavailiable. maybe Kevin (when he has time on his one minute break) can shed some light, share some knowledge or otherwise enlighten the archery world!!!


The aluminum will oxidize with time and not look so good, it also will leave you hands and everything it touches BLACK from the composite make up of aluminum.

Ever seen a set of aluminum rims after a few years of exposure to the elements!!!


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The aluminum will oxidize with time and not look so good, it also will leave you hands and everything it touches BLACK from the composite make up of aluminum.
> 
> Ever seen a set of aluminum rims after a few years of exposure to the elements!!!


 so it would be like polishing grandma's silver to keep it looking good. understand. does In-Velvet (or similar) require an undercoat? hate to keep taking up your 1 minute breaks!!!lol


----------



## Breathn

I had a polished frame on one of my street bikes once..man it was hard to keep looking good..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

stanmc55 said:


> so it would be like polishing grandma's silver to keep it looking good. understand. does In-Velvet (or similar) require an undercoat? hate to keep taking up your 1 minute breaks!!!lol


Yes it has to have a base coat to adhere to.


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes it has to have a base coat to adhere to.


thank you! just one more of your minutes,please. can aluminum be nickle plated? thanks again.


----------



## peregrine82

I have polished aluminum rims that I run in the summer on my truck. They are a gigantic pain in the ring to keep looking good. With all the cutouts (Think riser here) they are a real pain to polish. I would imagine a raw riser would be a nightmare to maintain. I'll take my Vindicator in black and be very happy to get it.


----------



## Jayb22

I'm sure someone could do a powdercoat in something close to a aluminum finish.


----------



## vhunter

Jayb22 said:


> I'm sure someone could do a powdercoat in something close to a aluminum finish.


No you anodize it.


----------



## SemperF

Talk to Mike OregonHG about a candy dip the man can give you some Ideas.


----------



## stanmc55

Jayb22 said:


> I'm sure someone could do a powdercoat in something close to a aluminum finish.


would really like to see the grain in the metal or slight machining marks, but powder coat may be best option. i wonder if anodizing might be another option for something as close to aluminum as possible.?.


----------



## stanmc55

vhunter said:


> No you anodize it.


you beat me V , i don't type fast enough!!


----------



## mtelknut

You can powdercoat aluminum with a clear that looks very nice and more resistant to scratches than anodize..


----------



## Karbon

peregrine82 said:


> I have polished aluminum rims that I run in the summer on my truck. They are a gigantic pain in the ring to keep looking good. With all the cutouts (Think riser here) they are a real pain to polish. I would imagine a raw riser would be a nightmare to maintain. I'll take my Vindicator in black and be very happy to get it.


I agree. But I'll take the Veng.

(then again my black rims suck worse then I thought brake dust seems to get into the powder coat)


----------



## stanmc55

mtelknut said:


> You can powdercoat aluminum with a clear that looks very nice and more resistant to scratches than anodize..


clear powdercoat!!! we may have a winner!!! nickle-plate would be even tougher, but would the weight gain be significant???


----------



## peregrine82

One of the nicest finishes I have seen was a black chrome finish on a Darton 3000. Don't know how it was done but the result was spectacular.


----------



## Dameon

OMG...what have I started. I was just saying that I would be willing to take an unfinished Vengeance in relation to my eager anticipation of receiving it just that much earlier. That being said, I would love to be able to afford a Vindicator in a clear powdercoat finish with black or black reaper limbs as a pure target bow. As it is, the Vengeance is more than enough to put meat on the table and do some 3D when I can get away from the wife and kids, but I need a good camo and non-reflective finish to do that. So, I will take mine with a black riser and predator limbs.


I bet the only thing you guys are thinking about right now is the sight of a Vindicator with black reaper limbs and a clear powder coat riser....just something to think about for you guys.


----------



## Jayb22

My brain is about full on things to think about for these bows. Haha.


----------



## shockman

Jayb22 said:


> My brain is about full on things to think about for these bows. Haha.


Good thing Kate has it all figured out...if it wasnt for her...Kevins head might explode...J/K


----------



## SemperF

I have a previous design of Kevins coming Tuesday and a crossbow for my misses as she has M.S. to tide me over. I can't wait to see the misses put her new rig through its paces, Ill have to cock it for her but I love her so no problem. I know she will get a turkey this year with it.


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The aluminum will oxidize with time and not look so good, it also will leave you hands and everything it touches BLACK from the composite make up of aluminum.
> 
> Ever seen a set of aluminum rims after a few years of exposure to the elements!!!


There is a Direct to Aluminum High Gloss clear on the market! I have not played with it yet, but then again no one has asked me for something like that!


----------



## Jayb22

Semper your a great man, you and your wife are lucky to have eachother.


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Talk to Mike OregonHG about a candy dip the man can give you some Ideas.


We have all seen Reaper Black!?










BLUE CANDY










RED CANDY


----------



## Oregon HG

Blue candy in the sun!


----------



## SemperF

Jayb22 said:


> Semper your a great man, you and your wife are lucky to have eachother.


 Thank You I try to keep it simple.......


----------



## SemperF

Oregon HG said:


> Blue candy in the sun!


Mike you r the man, I can't wait to do what we have discussed, maybe the misses will have you do something with her crossbow when we get the first project done.


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Mike you r the man, I can't wait to do what we have discussed, maybe the misses will have you do something with her crossbow when we get the first project done.


I thought you would like that!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Mike, those finishes look great!!! Giving me some ideas!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> I have a previous design of Kevins coming Tuesday and a crossbow for my misses as she has M.S. to tide me over. I can't wait to see the misses put her new rig through its paces, Ill have to cock it for her but I love her so no problem. I know she will get a turkey this year with it.


That gives me a great idea for my wife as she has MD and would like to do more things with me and the boys as they get older. I wonder how hard it would be to modify the trigger on a crossbow to make it more accessible for her limited hand dexterity? Getting her out in the woods with me will be another problem entirely......hmmmmm


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> That gives me a great idea for my wife as she has MD and would like to do more things with me and the boys as they get older. I wonder how hard it would be to modify the trigger on a crossbow to make it more accessible for her limited hand dexterity? Getting her out in the woods with me will be another problem entirely......hmmmmm


 You could just put a small rope through the trigger area with some would dowels for her to grab easy to pull back, the one I got has a 3.94 trigger pull so it wouldn't take much to modify and you can adjust the scope for eye relief and she would be set.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> You could just put a small rope through the trigger area with some would dowels for her to grab easy to pull back, the one I got has a 3.94 trigger pull so it wouldn't take much to modify and you can adjust the scope for eye relief and she would be set.


Great idea on the small rope. I wish she had the capability to grab things, but I can easily modify my old fletchhunter wrist release strap to connect to the rope and she would be all set. If I put on some off road mountain bike tires on one of her manual wheelchairs, I may be able to get her out in a large blind set on the edge of a field or something of that sort. The nice thing is, here in Missouri, we would be shoe ins for a nice managed hunt in the local bow only conservation areas. Next deer season is already shaping up to be pretty interesting.


----------



## DOAGuide

Thought I would show you how I started my day today. In Eastern Oregon with my buddy Brian helping with some taxidermy projects and butchering his deer. Finished butchering last night and dumped the carcass at the back of his property. This morning I checked the "dead pile" and had a coyote visiting. SSSOOOOOO, took out the 7mm STW and layed him out at a confirmed 480 yards. Hope you like the pics. The first pic is from a calling set yesterday.


----------



## Dameon

480 yards....nice shot. Was the wind in your favor or did you need to compensate? Also, do you know if you have to enter the lottery to draw a non-resident elk tag for eastern Oregon? I'm hoping to team up with my Grandpa in Grants Pass the next time he draws his.


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> Thought I would show you how I started my day today. In Eastern Oregon with my buddy Brian helping with some taxidermy projects and butchering his deer. Finished butchering last night and dumped the carcass at the back of his property. This morning I checked the "dead pile" and had a coyote visiting. SSSOOOOOO, took out the 7mm STW and layed him out at a confirmed 480 yards. Hope you like the pics. The first pic is from a calling set yesterday.



Cool ... I used to do that ...


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> Great idea on the small rope. I wish she had the capability to grab things, but I can easily modify my old fletchhunter wrist release strap to connect to the rope and she would be all set. If I put on some off road mountain bike tires on one of her manual wheelchairs, I may be able to get her out in a large blind set on the edge of a field or something of that sort. The nice thing is, here in Missouri, we would be shoe ins for a nice managed hunt in the local bow only conservation areas. Next deer season is already shaping up to be pretty interesting.


 That would work as she could just move her arm in a rearward fashion just a little and trip the trigger, and the ground blind would work just take some carpet and that would allow easier roll with her chair and would be oh so worth it if she was up for it as she would be smiling and living the moment for awhile. Get pics and post them up.


----------



## DOAGuide

Dameon said:


> 480 yards....nice shot. Was the wind in your favor or did you need to compensate? Also, do you know if you have to enter the lottery to draw a non-resident elk tag for eastern Oregon? I'm hoping to team up with my Grandpa in Grants Pass the next time he draws his.


You could say I compensated with the help of Leupolds target turret set to my load specs. And the tags depend on which unit he draws. Ask what unit it is and I will confirm if it is OTC for you.


----------



## SemperF

Nice shootin DOA and nice range.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF...First I gotta see if she is actually interested in hunting...right now she is fine with me and the boys hunting....but this is all new to her. And back to DOA, my grandpa drew his tags last year and I think it is a 3 year wait till he can draw again, so I got time on my side to save up for the trip, but I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## woodsman78

MIke That is some great finish's . Mark I may take you up on the Stabilizer , right now I am thinking about taking the over all weight of the bow to about 8.5 to 9.0 Lbs for target and 3D Later Clyde


----------



## tmoran

Oregon HG said:


> There is a Direct to Aluminum High Gloss clear on the market! I have not played with it yet, but then again no one has asked me for something like that!


Duracoat clear works on raw stainless and Aluminum. I've seen this product used in aerospace turbine blade repair facilities to protect stainless and Aluminum under the most acidic conditions imaginable. If applied properly using heat to cure or the required no heat cure time (3+ weeks), there is no reason duracoat clear can't be applied to raw Aluminum.


----------



## norsask darton

DOAGuide said:


> Thought I would show you how I started my day today. In Eastern Oregon with my buddy Brian helping with some taxidermy projects and butchering his deer. Finished butchering last night and dumped the carcass at the back of his property. This morning I checked the "dead pile" and had a coyote visiting. SSSOOOOOO, took out the 7mm STW and layed him out at a confirmed 480 yards. Hope you like the pics. The first pic is from a calling set yesterday.


Is that what you plan on hunting with here in Saskatchewan? Looks like a very effective weapon! I've got an old 6.5 Carl Gustav I use and think you inspired me to go out this morning!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

*Checking in*

*Hi guys/gals,
Took a few mins to check in and see what I've missed. My daughter and 3 grand kids, who I adore and love more than anything in the world, were in a car crash :sad: and my oldest g-son busted his forearm up pretty bad from the air bag. So I've been at the hospital alot. He is doing much better and is home now. 

K&K, hope everything is progressing right along for you! 

Take care and hug the ones you love!! *


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Thought I would show you how I started my day today.


Nice job DOA. My wife my son and I pulled in the drive and saw two coyotes in the field behind the house at 450 yards. We rushed into the house, grabbed a couple of rifles, went into our bedroom, lowered a couple of windows and on the count of three. While my son and I were celebrating the double my wife walked in and said "that is just so *******!" I corrected her and told her that ******* was when you left the shells on the floor and we had picked up our cases! Of course it's a little easier for us back east because our coyotes are a little bigger... I weighed one of those for chuckles and giggles and it tipped the scales at 58# and I've shot bigger. Shoot straight.


----------



## .284

BEST to all Jerry/NJ.


----------



## SemperF

Prayers sent Jerry keep us updated and try to rest when you can.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Jerry,

Prayers sent, hope everyone is OK!!!

There are alot off people on AT who have a loved one dealing with a health issue, let's try and remember them, our military service people and our own families in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Prayers sent, hope everyone is OK!!!
> 
> There are alot off people on AT who have a loved one dealing with a health issue, let's try and remember them, our military service people and our own families in our thoughts and prayers.


Amen to that......


----------



## YeOleFart

Prayers to your family Jerry/NJ


----------



## antler365

We will keep you and your family in our thoughts Jerry..


----------



## SemperF

Amen


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Glad it wasnt any worse Jerry.


----------



## SemperF

I got sent to the corner from the serious thread so Im back over here darn LOL


----------



## antler365

SemperF said:


> I got sent to the corner from the serious thread so Im back over here darn LOL


The island of misfit toys...........


----------



## SemperF

A yo yo for me......! I have a few loose strings I blame it on my Marine Corp upbringing LOL Misfit Toys.................


----------



## Oregon HG

Jerry/NJ said:


> *Hi guys/gals,
> Took a few mins to check in and see what I've missed. My daughter and 3 grand kids, who I adore and love more than anything in the world, were in a car crash :sad: and my oldest g-son busted his forearm up pretty bad from the air bag. So I've been at the hospital alot. He is doing much better and is home now.
> 
> K&K, hope everything is progressing right along for you!
> 
> Take care and hug the ones you love!! *



WOW, Sorry to hear that! Thank god they were being watched over and sustained relativly minor injuries from what could have been! My prayers go out to you and yours for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

antler365 said:


> The island of misfit toys...........


nobody wants a nazi in a box 

is there a serious thread?


----------



## antler365

Trailhuntin1 said:


> nobody wants a nazi in a box
> 
> is there a serious thread?


Yes there is....


----------



## SemperF

Im serious about taking a nap, my dog Wiemer kept me up last night, apparently we have more than one mouse in da house she got one and then at 3 it was on again darn dog darn mouse, I need a nap.......


----------



## SemperF

http://www.cmt.com/videos/aaron-lewis/602049/country-boy.jhtml Pretty good as this is the fun thread.......


----------



## stanmc55

prayers for your family, fast recovery for all. merry christmas,Jerry


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> http://www.cmt.com/videos/aaron-lewis/602049/country-boy.jhtml Pretty good as this is the fun thread.......


Great vid Semprf. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Scablands

Well wishes to your daughter and grandkids Jerry


----------



## nhns4

Prayers from Illinois. And afternoon all.


----------



## norsask darton

Jerry/NJ said:


> *Hi guys/gals,
> Took a few mins to check in and see what I've missed. My daughter and 3 grand kids, who I adore and love more than anything in the world, were in a car crash :sad: and my oldest g-son busted his forearm up pretty bad from the air bag. So I've been at the hospital alot. He is doing much better and is home now.
> 
> K&K, hope everything is progressing right along for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and hug the ones you love!! *



Take care and prayers sent. Wish them all a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

mtelknut said:


> You can powdercoat aluminum with a clear that looks very nice and more resistant to scratches than anodize..


That is one splendid idea! I was scratching my head thinking how come I never thought about that!


----------



## stixshooter

Best wishes to your family Jerry for a speedy recovery

Thoughts and prayers from Ol' Stix


----------



## slim9300

SemperF said:


> http://www.cmt.com/videos/aaron-lewis/602049/country-boy.jhtml Pretty good as this is the fun thread.......


That was a great vid. Thanks for sharing. Glad to see some of "us" in Hollyweird.


----------



## DOAGuide

Santa brought present number 2 this morning. My buddy Brian shot this one at 477.


----------



## mt hunter22

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Prayers sent, hope everyone is OK!!!
> 
> There are alot off people on AT who have a loved one dealing with a health issue, let's try and remember them, our military service people and our own families in our thoughts and prayers.


Amen to that, sorry to hear that jerry, but glad they are ok and that was the worst that happened.never forget to take the time and tell the the people that matter that we love them.and always thank you to our military those currently serving and the veterans.


----------



## mt hunter22

SemperF said:


> http://www.cmt.com/videos/aaron-lewis/602049/country-boy.jhtml Pretty good as this is the fun thread.......


love this song,,agree totally and will definitely be buying the cd this is on.,. thank you


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Santa brought present number 2 this morning. My buddy Brian shot this one at 477.


Isn't that cheating, using a rifle? Try the take the next one with your longbow!!!! LOL


----------



## suzuka

i can't even see that far......what a shot


----------



## lil buck

Hi Kate, Kevin
How's your shoulder holding up. Man I bet you don't know which way to turn all the bow parts coming in must feel like Christmas every day. Many Thanks for all the help you've been and can't wait to get the Vengeance, and send some arrows down range.

Thank you Henry


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Isn't that cheating, using a rifle? Try the take the next one with your longbow!!!! LOL


If any other human could shoot the pounds that you do.... 500 yards, that would be standard operation! What do you think the odds are that my telling my wife that I would have a picture of my Christmas (VENGEANCE) present for her to give me on Christmas morn will come true?


----------



## Bowbuster123

Glad to hear everyone is relatively OK Jerry!!!
Nice shooting Dave and Brian!
Now on to the subject at hand.........
Kevin ... Wheres our bow PICS!!!!J/K
Hope everyone has a safe holiday season.


----------



## gkonduris

Prayers from our family Jerry!


----------



## RayneStorm

Aaron Lewis... The local radio station was making fun of him. Said that if you hit the bottom singing rock, all you have to do is start singing country to resurrect your career. I thought his new stuff sounds good! Sounds exactly like Staind except for the backup instruments being different. 

Also, prayers for all in tough times, there are many of us who need the blessing.

Ben


----------



## Dameon

Prayers to you and your family Jerry and all our men and women overseas. May God, our Lord, bless you all and keep you from harms way. Amen.


----------



## 12 rings only

Prayers sent Jerry and hoping for a speedy recovery. Kevin and Kate, here's to you guys and all the K&K "Kids" in having a wonderful Christmas and safe New Year. And always take the time to Pray for our service men and women...if it wasn't for them we couldn't enjoy life as we know it!!


----------



## 188 Inches

Jerry/NJ said:


> *Hi guys/gals,
> Took a few mins to check in and see what I've missed. My daughter and 3 grand kids, who I adore and love more than anything in the world, were in a car crash :sad: and my oldest g-son busted his forearm up pretty bad from the air bag. So I've been at the hospital alot. He is doing much better and is home now.
> 
> K&K, hope everything is progressing right along for you!
> 
> Take care and hug the ones you love!! *


Jerry, prayers on the way for your family. I am thankful no one was seriously injured. Speaking of which how's your back doing??? Hope we can hunt together again one day. Take care my friend.

Rupe


----------



## woodsman78

Jerry Prayer sent your way for you and your family be well Clyde


----------



## norsask darton

Hope your family is doing better Jerry! Keep us posted on how they're feeling.


----------



## cordini

Prayers sent Jerry.....Thank God it wasn't more serious.....Things like this need to remind us where our true priorities need to be. Time to call Mom.....


----------



## yellowdogg

SemperF said:


> http://www.cmt.com/videos/aaron-lewis/602049/country-boy.jhtml Pretty good as this is the fun thread.......


 I am a 42 yr old straight up hardcore heavymetal headbanger, but WOW, that is an excellent song. Think I'm gonna have to start checkin out some country music stuff. Thanks for turning me onto this, SemperF. Yellowdogg.


----------



## SemperF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2dmjjaYHeI&feature=player_detailpage How bout one for Yellowdog


----------



## houndhamrick

Has anyone seen/heard 2010 Bear Harvest reports In North Central Idaho, Zones 10-12?? Just putting together Hunt plans for the Vindicator. Havest results will determin if location gets changed


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Oregon HG said:


> WOW, Sorry to hear that! Thank god they were being watched over and sustained relativly minor injuries from what could have been! My prayers go out to you and yours for a speedy recovery!


*THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


----------



## mt hunter22

got my bear i posted on here in those areas.


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry/NJ said:


> *THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


good looking young man!....but that other guy.?..?. really glad to see a smile on his face, best wishes


----------



## stixshooter

mt hunter22 said:


> got my bear i posted on here in those areas.


Awesome news!


----------



## .284

Jerry/NJ said:


> *THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


What great news Jerry/NJ. Only thing to come close will be the first full pictures from K&K!


----------



## mtelknut

Great news Jerry,, Good looking kid also,, doesn't look anything like you,,, LOL.


----------



## TLB2

Prayer sent for your grandson Jerry/NJ


----------



## nontypical225

Back to page 1


----------



## PoppieWellie

Jerry/NJ said:


> *THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


Younger people will recover in a jiffy. Very glad for you Jerry!


----------



## YeOleFart

How much nock travel do you all guess there will be?


----------



## yellowdogg

SemperF said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2dmjjaYHeI&feature=player_detailpage How bout one for Yellowdog


That's it I'm goin out and buyin a cowboy hat! lol. 
You Rock SemperF, those guys are pretty sweet and the 2nd:wink: best part of that of that video is the Ford truck that's in it ( I spend my days building F150's).
Thanks Again. Yellowdogg


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Another beautiful winters' day here, 15*, light snow but no wind. Staying inside and enjoying our Christmas tree and other holiday preparations. A great day to hope for a picture of the newest, smoothest and just downright sweetest bow ever.


----------



## cordini

Getting ready for the big push today @ the Post Office....3 more days....I can make it!!


----------



## link06

Jerry/NJ said:


> *THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


 Glad to hear he is doing good!


----------



## BowHntnWV

Any closer to seeing some pics?


----------



## mdewitt71

Jerry/NJ said:


> *THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


*Glad 2 hear they are doing better Jerry. *


----------



## bro.betterley

One day closer


----------



## Bowbuster123

YeOleFart said:


> How much nock travel do you all guess there will be?


My guess is that there wil be about 21 to 21.25" of nock travel.
With a 30" dl I can safely minus 1.75" past the deepest part of the grip and then minus another 7 to 7.25" for brace height and yep I come up with 21 - 21.25" of nock travel.
OOOPS now the nock will then travel forward toward my target which could be anywhere from just a couple of feet from the bow to well out past the 100 yard mark.
Then depending on how far the arrow shaft sinks into the target.......... OH heck I give up...... LOL


----------



## .284

Bowbuster123 said:


> My guess is that there wil be about 21 to 21.25" of nock travel.
> With a 30" dl I can safely minus 1.75" past the deepest part of the grip and then minus another 7 to 7.25" for brace height and yep I come up with 21 - 21.25" of nock travel.
> OOOPS now the nock will then travel forward toward my target which could be anywhere from just a couple of feet from the bow to well out past the 100 yard mark.
> Then depending on how far the arrow shaft sinks into the target.......... OH heck I give up...... LOL


Bowbuster 123 your math sounds great.... almost as good as our politicians do down here in the states!!!


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> Bowbuster 123 your math sounds great.... almost as good as our politicians do down here in the states!!!


It is in direct cohesion with that which has been facilitated, another words yes.............Ronald Reagan not answering a question.........LOL


----------



## Just 1 More

bowhntnwv said:


> any closer to seeing some pics?





bro.betterley said:


> one day closer


lol :set1_tango2:


----------



## Oregon HG

Jerry/NJ said:


> *THANK YOU to everyone* for the prayers, thoughts and wishes!! He is doing much better, thankfully. He is like a son to me, we are close! One of the things he told me was, I cant shoot my bow now. lol I said, by the time you get that cast off, you'll be able to shoot right or left handed, lol.


The smile on his face says it all! What doesn't break ya makes ya stronger!


----------



## YeOleFart

Bowbuster123 said:


> My guess is that there wil be about 21 to 21.25" of nock travel.
> With a 30" dl I can safely minus 1.75" past the deepest part of the grip and then minus another 7 to 7.25" for brace height and yep I come up with 21 - 21.25" of nock travel.
> OOOPS now the nock will then travel forward toward my target which could be anywhere from just a couple of feet from the bow to well out past the 100 yard mark.
> Then depending on how far the arrow shaft sinks into the target.......... OH heck I give up...... LOL


Hey you got it!
That was a graveyard shift, 1 in the morning staring at the screen, with this thread buried on page three. So that the best I could muster up to back to page one! lol


----------



## Dameon

TTT....How are the bows coming along Kevin? Have the riser's been sent off to Mike yet?


----------



## FishingBen

I think this next year I'm gonna start bow hunting ducks. Its gettin too easy with the shotgun.


----------



## Bowbuster123

YeOleFart said:


> Hey you got it!
> That was a graveyard shift, 1 in the morning staring at the screen, with this thread buried on page three. So that the best I could muster up to back to page one! lol


LOL That was why I put in the reply. Moving on up to first page! LOL


----------



## gun278

FishingBen said:


> I think this next year I'm gonna start bow hunting ducks. Its gettin too easy with the shotgun.


Hay bowhuting brother looks like you had a good duck hunt.


----------



## pendejo37

FishingBen said:


> I think this next year I'm gonna start bow hunting ducks. Its gettin too easy with the shotgun.


Looks like its time to get on thy there 4 wheeler and get some frosty cold beer..lol


----------



## FishingBen

pendejo37 said:


> Looks like its time to get on thy there 4 wheeler and get some frosty cold beer..lol


Had to take the 4wheeler with the pickup bed to be able to take all the gear, ducks, and frosty coldbeers. I posted a detailed account on " My Potential World Record Buck" Thread in the Bowhunting Showcase forum. (Actually it was bitter freezing cold to the bone and nobody drank frosty cold anything.)

Yeah Jeff, we had a real good hunt. Freezer is full to capacity.


----------



## Dameon

Well, it's official. I drank the Kool-Aid...and you know what...it tastes pretty darn good. Evidently, I am also an SA basher...who would have thought. I'll sit in my corner now.


----------



## Just 1 More

Dameon said:


> Well, it's official. I drank the Kool-Aid...and you know what...it tastes pretty darn good. Evidently, I am also an SA basher...who would have thought. I'll sit in my corner now.


Congrats


----------



## Mys2kal

Dameon said:


> Well, it's official. I drank the Kool-Aid...and you know what...it tastes pretty darn good. Evidently, I am also an SA basher...who would have thought. I'll sit in my corner now.


Careful!


----------



## Trailhuntin1

dameon said:


> well, it's official. I drank the kool-aid...and you know what...it tastes pretty darn good. Evidently, i am also an sa basher...who would have thought. I'll sit in my corner now.


oh yeah!


----------



## .284

Dameon said:


> Well, it's official. I drank the Kool-Aid...and you know what...it tastes pretty darn good. Evidently, I am also an SA basher...who would have thought. I'll sit in my corner now.


Welcome to the "real world!"


----------



## Dameon

Mys2kal said:


> Careful!


Yeah, I'm just glad the Mods decided to just delete my posts and not ban me. Also, it's a good thing I deleted my last post myself as I would definitely not be here right now. The funny thing is, I am not a K&K groupee, I just prefer smaller companies such as K&K, Elite, Maitland, and soon...Winchester.


----------



## Dameon

Oh, who am I kidding...I'm a Kate groupee.


----------



## .284

Dameon said:


> Oh, who am I kidding...I'm a Kate groupee.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## antler365

.284 said:


> Welcome to the club.


X3 :wink:


----------



## lil buck

Believe it or not that is why I haven't posted much. To many opinions and when you speak your mind it can have serious consciences no mater where you are today any more. There is alot of nice people here on Archery Talk I have P.M.ed some of them for help and talked to others on the phone. I am very thankful to have a place like this to come to for help and check out the new bows. Also I never in my life thought I would be able to talk with all the different bow designers and product makers that I have. I try and give thanks to all rather it is in a thread or on the phone. Thank you Kevin for your help and I hope everything is going ok with the new bows. I haven't seen you much on here lately.
Thank you Henry


----------



## andy7yo

Dameon said:


> Well, it's official. I drank the Kool-Aid...and you know what...it tastes pretty darn good. Evidently, I am also an SA basher...who would have thought. I'll sit in my corner now.


I like cool aid.


----------



## bb11

lil buck said:


> Believe it or not that is why I haven't posted much. To many opinions and when you speak your mind it can have serious consciences no mater where you are today any more. There is alot of nice people here on Archery Talk I have P.M.ed some of them for help and talked to others on the phone. I am very thankful to have a place like this to come to for help and check out the new bows. Also I never in my life thought I would be able to talk with all the different bow designers and product makers that I have. I try and give thanks to all rather it is in a thread or on the phone. Thank you Kevin for your help and I hope everything is going ok with the new bows. I haven't seen you much on here lately.
> Thank you Henry


x2!


----------



## SemperF

Come stay on the darkside we have cookies yum yum


----------



## nhns4

Kool aid with vodka gets things going.


----------



## Just 1 More

nhns4 said:


> Kool aid with vodka gets things going.


We have an "infusion" going on here at the house.. we chopped up several strawberries to fill a mason jar.. then filled it with Vodka.. going to be good when we decide to drink it


----------



## antler365

Just 1 More said:


> We have an "infusion" going on here at the house.. we chopped up several strawberries to fill a mason jar.. then filled it with Vodka.. going to be good whenwe decide to drink it


 We do that with Beach plums out here! First batch was done in September and will be ready Christmas eve...


----------



## nhns4

Good old mason jar. On a side note the wife didn't want the puppy in the bed. I said I don't care. But then I found them both taking a nap. Busted. Good looking lab camo lol.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Hey guys, I think we need to take up a collection for "nhns4"
It would appear that the hard economic times have struck him and his family quite hard.
If you look closely at the pic, you can see that his poor wife can't afford sleep ware and is forced to wear a ..... dare I say it......a....a....Bears Jersey!!!!
We really need to take up a collection and get them some clothing that has not come from a second hand store!!!!!
J/K Bud. Hopefully Santa will bring you a Pats Jersey and you can use that one for a dog blanket. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

Bowbuster123 said:


> Hey guys, I think we need to take up a collection for "nhns4"
> It would appear that the hard economic times have struck him and his family quite hard.
> If you look closely at the pic, you can see that his poor wife can't afford sleep ware and is forced to wear a ..... dare I say it......a....a....Bears Jersey!!!!
> We really need to take up a collection and get them some clothing that has not come from a second hand store!!!!!
> J/K Bud. Hopefully Santa will bring you a Pats Jersey and you can use that one for a dog blanket. LOL




Oh boy...We just got done with all the college F-ball beatings and now it's an attack on..."DA BEARS" lol


----------



## nhns4

Any team but the Pats. I dispise them.


----------



## bro.betterley

Go patriots!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Does anyone have any information on Harvest time arrows? I saw their posts and was curious about some of their stuff.


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> Does anyone have any information on Harvest time arrows? I saw their posts and was curious about some of their stuff.


You and me both. I want to know what kind of inserts they are using. Too big, and the .300 spine arrows they are spec'ing now won't be enough for my needs. Too light, and I won't have the FOC I want. I do like that Bart is listening to our input...reminds me of another guy I know.


----------



## PoppieWellie

nhns4 said:


> Good old mason jar. On a side note the wife didn't want the puppy in the bed. I said I don't care. But then I found them both taking a nap. Busted. Good looking lab camo lol.


Don't want the puppy in bed, eh?

Seems to me she is pretty content.

There is an old saying, 

"To your wife, when you got married, you are the most important person in the world, 
then along came the kids, and you are not as important as the kids, 
and then you adopt a dog, you are even less important, 
then your dog has puppies, you will find you are less important than the puppies..."

So watch out, perhaps her plan has been kicking you out of the bed all along, not the puppy! LOL


----------



## shockman

Just 1 More said:


> We have an "infusion" going on here at the house.. we chopped up several strawberries to fill a mason jar.. then filled it with Vodka.. going to be good when we decide to drink it



Ahhh... fresh huckleberrys and clear whiskey...:cocktail:


----------



## Mys2kal

DOAGuide said:


> Does anyone have any information on Harvest time arrows? I saw their posts and was curious about some of their stuff.


Me too.


----------



## DOAGuide

I have an email in to him, so hopefully I will get a response and be able to post some answers.


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> I have an email in to him, so hopefully I will get a response and be able to post some answers.


Awesome. Look forward to some good news.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> Awesome. Look forward to some good news.



Hey its past your bedtime youngin LOL J?K


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Hey its past your bedtime youngin LOL J?K


Come on Grandpa, just 5 more minutes......PLEASE. Just kidding, I didn't realize you were in your 40's still. When I think USMC veteran, I think of my uncle and R. Lee Ermey...old, tough, and funny as heck. Cheers.


----------



## SemperF

I got injured young jumping out of a helo without a parachute, seriously 16ft with 90lb pack and it didn't work worth a crap.


----------



## lil buck

SemperF said:


> Come stay on the darkside we have cookies yum yum


Hi guy's I've been here lurking in the shadows waiting for the here it is. I am looking forward to my new Vengance.
When I seen your post I couldn't help thinking my wife has been baking cookies and pies since last week.
On the (home brew) a friend of mine that past away, every year he used to make home brew, man when we would mix up the mash and in the weeks to come couldn't wait till we started to cook it off. (used to love thoses times I think I have about 3 gallon left).


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> I got injured young jumping out of a helo without a parachute, seriously 16ft with 90lb pack and it didn't work worth a crap.


Now why would you go and do a thing like that for...J/K. Trust me, I understand. I graduated highschool near Ft. Bragg/Pope AFB and half of my buddies went Marine Corps and the rest went into the Army. Some are still with us, a few are not. Nowadays, we have vets younger than me (27). I am just glad that we still have men and women that put God, Country, and Family first. Semper Fi


----------



## YeOleFart

SemperF said:


> I got injured young jumping out of a helo without a parachute, seriously 16ft with 90lb pack and it didn't work worth a crap.


Hey Semperf
I waited until the ch46 landed then I got out! But then again I was air wing - lol -- OOH RAHH Jarheads


----------



## SemperF

Us Marines are smart to a point but we generaly jump in harms way without a thought LOL or without knowing the helo is/was too high ROFLMAO it was funny later 12 man squad pile drived into the ground going "That worked well" thank god we did not have bayonets fixed that would have sucked. God Country and Corps. Oooh Ra Semper Fi.


----------



## mtelknut

shockman said:


> Ahhh... fresh huckleberrys and clear whiskey...:cocktail:


Really? Hmmm I picked 9 gallons this year, might have to try that one.


----------



## shockman

mtelknut said:


> Really? Hmmm I picked 9 gallons this year, might have to try that one.


9 gallons of hucks...I can find a gallon of clear whiskey...party at Elknuts!!!!
:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:ukey:


----------



## mtelknut

Sounds like fun,, where about in NW Mt. are you at? I'd love to meet some of my AT friends.


----------



## YeOleFart

shockman said:


> 9 gallons of hucks...I can find a gallon of clear whiskey...party at Elknuts!!!!
> :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:ukey:



You guys will be jumping out of helos after a gallon of that --lol


----------



## shockman

mtelknut said:


> Sounds like fun,, where about in NW Mt. are you at? I'd love to meet some of my AT friends.



I'm in Ohio now :sad:... but I spend alot of time in Troy MT


----------



## shockman

YeOleFart said:


> You guys will be jumping out of helos after a gallon of that --lol


Well if Semperfi can do it...and it looks like fun... hell yeah...count me in.


----------



## mtelknut

I live in Eureka so we could meet in Libby one of these days when your over here.


----------



## shockman

mtelknut said:


> I live in Eureka so we could meet in Libby one of these days when your over here.


Right on... I'll be helping some friends build a house in Libby next summer.


----------



## nhns4

When are we having the K & K alcoholics anonymous Meeting?


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> I got injured young jumping out of a helo without a parachute, seriously 16ft with 90lb pack and it didn't work worth a crap.


SemperF,
As a house painter, when a ladder goes down we call it a ladder ride. BUT we don't do it on purpose! Yeah, I'm an inch shorter because of my last one so..... I guess I understand.


----------



## SemperF

Ive done that and on purpose LOL Marines are always looking for fun, my all time favorite is chasing the hammer off the roof.


----------



## Dameon

nhns4 said:


> When are we having the K & K alcoholics anonymous Meeting?


Alcohol and sharp objects...not a very good combination. Then again...that there punch does sound mighty tempting.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> Alcohol and sharp objects...not a very good combination. Then again...that there punch does sound mighty tempting.


Awwww come on its all good til the hot air baloon goes flat. LOL


----------



## PoppieWellie

SemperF said:


> Awwww come on its all good til the hot air baloon goes flat. LOL


So perhaps we can practice jumping out of hot air ballon instead of choppers ? LOL


----------



## Dameon

PoppieWellie said:


> So perhaps we can practice jumping out of hot air ballon instead of choppers ? LOL


With or without parachutes?


----------



## SemperF

PoppieWellie said:


> So perhaps we can practice jumping out of hot air ballon instead of choppers ? LOL


Practice would take the fun out of the whole operation LOL going down in a hot air balloon while it makes that farting sound all the way to the ground LOL the news interviewing us later as to why we thought it a good idea to drink, balloon and shoot arrows and we all say well it seemed like a good idea LOL Im in.......


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Practice would take the fun out of the whole operation LOL going down in a hot air balloon while it makes that farting sound all the way to the ground LOL the news interviewing us later as to why we thought it a good idea to drink, balloon and shoot arrows and we all say well it seemed like a good idea LOL Im in.......


LOL....I can see it now. I don't know officer....It seemed like a good idea at the time. I didn't realize shooting arrows from a hot air balloon while drinking is illegal...can't you just cut a guy a break...it's Christmas!


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> LOL....I can see it now. I don't know officer....It seemed like a good idea at the time. I didn't realize shooting arrows from a hot air balloon while drinking is illegal...can't you just cut a guy a break...it's Christmas!


 And the cop going your who's kids and all of us going Kate's LOL Then the cop saying wait til your father finds out and we reply he is busy putting bows together ROFLMAO


----------



## Dameon

Greatest family ever...Bows, arrows, hot air balloons, and alcohol. What more could a kid want?

Goodnight...OTB


----------



## nhns4

Dameon said:


> Greatest family ever...Bows, arrows, hot air balloons, and alcohol. What more could a kid want?
> 
> Goodnight...OTB


Is a Boone and Crockett to much to ask for?


----------



## SemperF

nhns4 said:


> Is a Boone and Crockett to much to ask for?


 Boone and Crockett hot air balloon we would be the only record holder LOL


----------



## cordini

:smow:

Time to get bundled up & head out with the shovel......I remember when I was a kid how much I liked a heavy snow......Not so much anymore. 

TODAY THE HYSTERIA BEGINS TO SET IN......People realize no more time to get packages to their destination unless they send it by Express Mail.....:grinch: 

Have a good day!! :cow:


----------



## cordini

I thought I saw a olarbear: and then I thought I heard a :wolf: .......I think I need some more  before I go out to play in the :smow: !!


----------



## masterchef

cordini said:


> I thought I saw a olarbear: and then I thought I heard a :wolf: .......I think I need some more  before I go out to play in the :smow: !!


I think it was tweety bird who use to say "you did, you did"


----------



## antler365

cordini said:


> I thought I saw a olarbear: and then I thought I heard a :wolf: .......I think I need some more  before I go out to play in the :smow: !!


LMAO!!!!!! We just got our first snow of the season..


----------



## shockman

If you saw a olarbear:...I would say you opened the huckleberry moonshine before Xmas :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## cordini

:smow: 2 months in....4 more to go......:yield:


----------



## 5MilesBack

antler365 said:


> We just got our first snow of the season..


At my house, we don't even know what snow is.:sad: I have a four year old that has never had snow above the laces of her shoes, except when we went and cut a Christmas tree.


----------



## antler365

5MilesBack said:


> At my house, we don't even know what snow is.:sad: I have a four year old that has never had snow above the laces of her shoes, except when we went and cut a Christmas tree.


WHAT???????????? I hear Colorado is getting walloped right now!!! Some spots off of route 70 will see 8 feet from this storm..


----------



## 5MilesBack

antler365 said:


> WHAT???????????? I hear Colorado is getting walloped right now!!! Some spots off of route 70 will see 8 feet from this storm..


Only "parts" of Colorado. Some parts of Colorado are considered "high desert" and just like regular deserts, our only moisture comes during the Monsoon (late July/early August).:sad:


----------



## antler365

5MilesBack said:


> Only "parts" of Colorado. Some parts of Colorado are considered "high desert" and just like regular deserts, our only moisture comes during the Monsoon (late July/early August).:sad:


 Bummer!!!! I honestly did not know that interesting fact....


----------



## 5MilesBack

antler365 said:


> Bummer!!!! I honestly did not know that interesting fact....


That statement was a "little" tongue in cheek. It is "possible" to get snow on the high desert, just seems not very likely most of the time. There's actually a name for this particular section of CO from CO Springs to Pueblo.........it's called the Banana Belt. For a reason.........it's amazing watching the computer imaging and satellite pictures most of the time. It can be just dumping snow all around us, and then there's this "hole" without any moisture at all in the Banana Belt. Even when there's an upslope condition that pushes the moisture up against the mountains from the east, we still seem to get nothing. South of Pueblo gets several inches and north of the Springs gets several inches, and we get 1/4" on the lawn.


----------



## waterfowler24

5MilesBack said:


> At my house, we don't even know what snow is.:sad: I have a four year old that has never had snow above the laces of her shoes, except when we went and cut a Christmas tree.


That's ok, I'm 33 and have only seen snow 3x. Two of those times it didn't even stick on the ground. The only snow my four year old has seen was at the snow cone stand!


----------



## Bowbuster123

So .......is today the day we get to see a little something????


----------



## FishingBen

Y'ALL DON'T KNOW NOTHING BOUT CLEAR ALCOHOL!!! IT DON'T COME FROM A STORE, IT COMES FROM A JAR!!! Man, I've got a long way to go to learn ya'll about things.


----------



## woodsman78

only time will tell , K Man has us all jonesin for a peek, how about it Kevin you know the only way top shut the kids up is to show them there presents you don't want a bunch of screaming brats do you, kate will shoot you if you don't shut the kids up


----------



## andy7yo

Kevin, we need some pics bad. This thread has been totally derailed, I have not seen any BOW talk in the last several pages.


----------



## Dameon

Good morning... and I am definitely ready for at least a sneak peek. The kids are getting rowdy.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

We'll probably get pictures for Christmas.


----------



## Dameon

I want my presents NOW! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## d_ninja

IrkedCitizen said:


> We'll probably get pictures for Christmas.


Maybe you've been naughty and not nice. There's always next Christmas.... :-(

This thread has not been derailed....taking pics of your wife in bed with a dog is archery related....maybe.....uhhhh....somehow....ok, I'm not buying it. Derailed is like saying Michael Jordan was an O.K. basketball player.


----------



## Just 1 More

FishingBen said:


> Y'ALL DON'T KNOW NOTHING BOUT CLEAR ALCOHOL!!! IT DON'T COME FROM A STORE, IT COMES FROM A JAR!!! Man, I've got a long way to go to learn ya'll about things.


When I was in KINTUCEE last month... I tried to get them boys to git me a jar,, but, they said they couldn't guarentee it to be "good" or "clean".. so I passed


----------



## Jayb22

My b-day is tomorrow so hopefully we all get pics for my b-day.


----------



## Dameon

Well Happy Birthday!


----------



## Slippy Field

:bump:


----------



## DOAGuide

Just a heads up....I talked to Kevin last night and we are REALLY, REALLY close. So close that I am mailing my rest and arrow to him today. I am so excited about this new bow that I can hardly think about anything else. AAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## norsask darton

DOAGuide said:


> Just a heads up....I talked to Kevin last night and we are REALLY, REALLY close. So close that I am mailing my rest and arrow to him today. I am so excited about this new bow that I can hardly think about anything else. AAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


That's it! Excitement level just went up a notch, wife better be careful today! lol


----------



## Longbow42

Jayb22 said:


> My b-day is tomorrow so hopefully we all get pics for my b-day.


I am sure that's really driving Kevin to get those pics out asap! 

Happy B-day.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Jayb22 said:


> My b-day is tomorrow so hopefully we all get pics for my b-day.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## *ProLine*

Exciting Exciting... The wait is intense... Oops, gotta go make strings.. Tah Tah


----------



## andy7yo

*ProLine* said:


> Exciting Exciting... The wait is intense... Oops, gotta go make strings.. Tah Tah



Joe, what in the heck is "YEIP"


----------



## BowHntnWV

I'm trying to patiently wait as well. I'm not parting with the Tribute, but i've got the itch for a new bow this year. I'm strongly considering pulling the trigger on one of these but I really want to see them before I decide. If not i'll wait and see what the 'Invasion' looks like and then go from there.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Unless there is some "Miracle on 34th Street" I won't be posting pictures in the next few days. 

I hate giving you the bad news but it's better than you thinking they will be posted.

I am sitting here UN-patiently waiting for the Risers to be delivered. 

If I get any madder about it Kate says I "will ruin Christmas" so I just have to try and relax!!!!

I hope all of you have a wonderful and Blessed Christmas and a SAFE and Happy New Year.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

No worries Kevin.

Merry Christmas to you and Kate as well.


Kate never did respond to the last email I sent her back on December 15th.


----------



## matjok

Merry Christmas to you and Kate too.

Pictures can wait, I guess. However, please let us know where to send the rest and arrrows. Shipping will be very slow at this time of the year, and we want to make sure there will be no delay on our part.


----------



## .284

Thanks for the update Kevin. 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and Kate.


----------



## Dameon

matjok said:


> Merry Christmas to you and Kate too.
> 
> Pictures can wait, I guess. However, please let us know where to send the rest and arrrows. Shipping will be very slow at this time of the year, and we want to make sure there will be no delay on our part.


Ditto


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Send the rest to:

K & K Archery LLC
690 N McDonald Ct
Post Falls ID 83854

If you are having a dealer send a rest for you, YOUR name must be included somewhere for me to know who's rest I have.

I have a rest that was delivered with NO info inside at all!!!! I guess I have a free rest. J/K

If you had a shop send in a rest for you PM me, with the dealers name.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Send the rest to:
> 
> K & K Archery LLC
> 690 N McDonald Ct
> Post Falls ID 83854
> 
> Thanks so much for the info Kevin. Short of a picture.... this will help me feel like I haven't missed out on something. Guess I'll go throw another log on the fire and enjoy my Christmas tree while I wait for my VENGEANCE!


----------



## matjok

Has the string colors for the all black bows been decided yet? Is it going to be the same color strings for the camo and black bows?

Personally I would prefer something like black and red, or black and grey, but it is not a big deal one way or the other. Just curious....


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a rest that was delivered with NO info inside at all!!!! I guess I have a free rest. J/K



I knew I forgot to write my name! 

BTW, what rest is it?


----------



## shockman

FishingBen said:


> Y'ALL DON'T KNOW NOTHING BOUT CLEAR ALCOHOL!!! IT DON'T COME FROM A STORE, IT COMES FROM A JAR!!! Man, I've got a long way to go to learn ya'll about things.


A JAR is just for sippin around the campfire...helps to wash down the frostycoldbeers.
The JAR gets filled from a 5 gallon JUG... sheesh... I thought you boys from Cleveland knew how to do things properly...LOL


----------



## FishingBen

Dang!!! cousin David, We don't tell the outta towners we've got a full 5 gallons right off the bat or they'll end up in the hospital like the last time me n you had them yankees of cousin Ed's what came to the trailer park to look at "My Potential World Record Buck". You is right though... jars is for sippin with lots of frostycoldbeers round the fire pit or charcoal grill. (dependin on time of year that varies)


----------



## masterchef

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Unless there is some "Miracle on 34th Street" I won't be posting pictures in the next few days.
> 
> I hate giving you the bad news but it's better than you thinking they will be posted.
> 
> I am sitting here UN-patiently waiting for the Risers to be delivered.
> 
> If I get any madder about it Kate says I "will ruin Christmas" so I just have to try and relax!!!!
> 
> I hope all of you have a wonderful and Blessed Christmas and a SAFE and Happy New Year.


It is always the things that we can't control that frustrate me the most also! For future deliveries and transport make sure the driver has a bow addiction and things may move faster


----------



## GTOJoe

Thanks for the update Kevin, I hope you and Kate have a blessed Christmas.


----------



## woodsman78

Merry Christmas Kevin and Kate and Best wish's for a Happy New Year Later Clyde


----------



## norsask darton

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Unless there is some "Miracle on 34th Street" I won't be posting pictures in the next few days.
> 
> I hate giving you the bad news but it's better than you thinking they will be posted.
> 
> I am sitting here UN-patiently waiting for the Risers to be delivered.
> 
> If I get any madder about it Kate says I "will ruin Christmas" so I just have to try and relax!!!!
> 
> I hope all of you have a wonderful and Blessed Christmas and a SAFE and Happy New Year.


That's OK! Don't stress too much, you know how kids are at this time of the year! We are just excited and can wait. It'll all be worth the wait to see pics. Not much sense in giving yourself too much stress! You and Kate remember the season and take it all in stride! Merry Christmas and may God bless you both! And all of us impatient kids as well!


----------



## achiro

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Unless there is some "Miracle on 34th Street" I won't be posting pictures in the next few days.
> 
> I hate giving you the bad news but it's better than you thinking they will be posted.
> 
> I am sitting here UN-patiently waiting for the Risers to be delivered.
> 
> If I get any madder about it Kate says I "will ruin Christmas" so I just have to try and relax!!!!
> 
> I hope all of you have a wonderful and Blessed Christmas and a SAFE and Happy New Year.


Kevin, when you get the parts to put a bow together for pics will you be starting the "assembly line" at that point or are you just having a few done initially to get pics and waiting on parts for the other bows later?


----------



## Longbow42

Kevin, those are "dipped" risers that you are waiting for correct?

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jayb22

Longbow42 said:


> I am sure that's really driving Kevin to get those pics out asap!
> 
> Happy B-day.


It did get me a secret spy photo in my PM's from kevin of a complete but un dipped vengeance.......

Just kidding, but if it did I would really rub it in and not share my pics with you. haha.

Thanks for the b-day wishes everyone. I hope everyone has a great Christmas and holidays.


----------



## sightpin

Why don't we all go to Kevin and Kate's for Christmas, we would'nt even ask for a peek in the garage. Honest! You can't see but my fingers are crossed behind my back.


----------



## SemperF

We go by balloon........


----------



## Bowbuster123

WOW ......... That work well LOL


----------



## Bowbuster123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsVgSqAwSEI

There we will try this!


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> We go by balloon........


But we really need our new bows to make it a COMPLETE adventure!


----------



## SemperF

True and man what an adventure we would get banned from Idaho LOL J/K


----------



## Just 1 More

This kind of sums it up for me... lol

nevermind.. can't get it to embed


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> True and man what an adventure. We would get banned from Idaho LOL J/K


Going into the memory banks there have been a few times in Idaho that I probably shouldn't talk about unless I get a lawyer. Boy.... those were the days!!! Oh to be young and foolish again.


----------



## DOAGuide

For those waiting for the Harvest Time info I just got some answers. I am waiting for approval to post what I found out. I think you will be impressed.


----------



## footindave

Ok after following this thread for 144 pages and asking a few questions I made the decision today to order bow a vindicator sight unseen , hard to imagine its going to be that much better than my infinity but we will see!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved kevins GTO, and the INFINITY so why not go out on a limb.


----------



## RayneStorm

Eh, I don't even care to see a picture of my vengeance.... I already know it will be sexy as hell! The real beauty of the beast, is how she shoots, and I can't tell that by a pic!

I'm getting excited with all this talk about doing foolish stuff after getting a snoot full and hitching a ride in a Air Balloon! I would have to think if a pile of us got together anywhere, we would end up banned from the unlucky state we just destroyed! All in fun though! 

Oh, I'm looking forward to the post regarding Harvest Time arrows as well. I was gonna order some Victory's, but will wait on your post to see if I change my mind.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Hey guys and Kate, lol
Stopped in to see the progress and it looks close but not close enough for Kevin apparently. Hang in there fella.  If you do come out with pics, email me some if you have time as I am not on here much lately. 
Update on my g-son, I took him back to the dr. today and I have to have him at the surgeon's place tomorrow at 6AM cuz they have to reset the bones cuz they moved out of place. He might need surgery to install plates and screws to hold them in place. And if things keep going the way they are, I might end up changing his title from grandson to son. I am ready to blow a gasket! Nuff on that. 
Anyhow, I wish you all a Merry Christmas and keep all our police, fire, ems and military people in your prayers as they protect us so we can shoot, hunt, etc. 
God Bless 
Jerry


----------



## Jayb22

Sorry to hear that Jerry, you sound like an amazing grandfather. Your "grand"son will always look up to you for taking care of him.

As for seeing pictures of the bows/risers, maybe we should all go on a field trip to Oregon Hydrographics and see what Mikes shop looks like, and possibly see what parts he is dipping...


----------



## mudygmc

What do you guys plan on shooting from your hot air balloon? Those things are noisey as hell. The neighbor at my cabin has one. You can hear it coming for close to a mile. Those burners must be intense. I'd go with the weather balloon lawnchair setup. Much more stealthy. 

I emailed Bart and got the info on the Harvest Time Archery arrows. The specs look pretty impressive for the price. I am going to order a couple dozen for my vindicator.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Just 1 More said:


> This kind of sums it up for me... lol
> 
> nevermind.. can't get it to embed


Florid***


----------



## Trailhuntin1

*Like this J1m*


----------



## DOAGuide

Here is some Harvest Time Archery information:

I specifically asked about the HT-1 shafts. ALL spines come in .001, .003, and .006 straightness tolerences. These can be ordered with a tapered insert that weighs 43.7 grains for amazing penetration. I have some in 350 and 400 on the way for penetration testing. I will be video taping these tests and will be using varying mediums from 3/4" plywood to freshly dead calves from a ranch I frequent. Please ask any questions that you have and I will try to answer them as best I can. 

Here is the best part: Bart Lawhorn (owner) is extending an invitation to ALL of the K&K clan to become Advisory Shooting Staff members!!!!!! This is an excellent opportunity to get in with a new and exciting arrow company that will be making great strides in the archery industry. Feel free to PM me for staff pricing and additional information about the staff.

Now hit me with your questions


----------



## Mys2kal

DOAGuide said:


> Here is some Harvest Time Archery information:
> 
> I specifically asked about the HT-1 shafts. ALL spines come in .001, .003, and .006 straightness tolerences. These can be ordered with a tapered insert that weighs 43.7 grains for amazing penetration. I have some in 350 and 400 on the way for penetration testing. I will be video taping these tests and will be using varying mediums from 3/4" plywood to freshly dead calves from a ranch I frequent. Please ask any questions that you have and I will try to answer them as best I can.
> 
> Here is the best part: Bart Lawhorn (owner) is extending an invitation to ALL of the K&K clan to become Advisory Shooting Staff members!!!!!! This is an excellent opportunity to get in with a new and exciting arrow company that will be making great strides in the archery industry. Feel free to PM me for staff pricing and additional information about the staff.
> 
> Now hit me with your questions


Can't wait to try them!! I have been shooting Victory arrows lately, no doubt these Harvest Time arrows will be top notch.


----------



## DOAGuide

Mys2kal said:


> Can't wait to try them!! I have been shooting Victory arrows lately, no doubt these Harvest Time arrows will be top notch.


I have been chatting with Bart most of the day and from what I am hearing the quality will be superior and customer service will be awesome. I can't wait to get mine in so I can post some test results.


----------



## Mys2kal

Here are the specs on the Harvest Time arrows. Don't know if you guys have seen them yet?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

achiro said:


> Kevin, when you get the parts to put a bow together for pics will you be starting the "assembly line" at that point or are you just having a few done initially to get pics and waiting on parts for the other bows later?


Once the pics are up the "assembly line" parts are only about 4-5 days behind that.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Ah come on Cordio this is a fun thread. Let him have it.


----------



## Jayb22

DOS did those arrows come with a grains per inch weight? I would be looking for the 300 shafts


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Once the pics are up the "assembly line" parts are only about 4-5 days behind that.


EXCITING - AWESOME - INCREDIBLE !!!!! Would love to see/watch that assembly line working. Hint-hint- video, Kate.


----------



## .284

Jerry/NJ said:


> Hey guys and Kate, lol
> Stopped in to see the progress and it looks close but not close enough for Kevin apparently. Hang in there fella.  If you do come out with pics, email me some if you have time as I am not on here much lately.
> Update on my g-son, I took him back to the dr. today and I have to have him at the surgeon's place tomorrow at 6AM cuz they have to reset the bones cuz they moved out of place. He might need surgery to install plates and screws to hold them in place. And if things keep going the way they are, I might end up changing his title from grandson to son. I am ready to blow a gasket! Nuff on that.
> Anyhow, I wish you all a Merry Christmas and keep all our police, fire, ems and military people in your prayers as they protect us so we can shoot, hunt, etc.
> God Bless
> Jerry


I think it should be "God Bless YOU, Jerry. That sure is what Grandpas are for. He's lucky to have you and I'm sure that you're lucky to have him. Our prayers for you and him. Keep it up. We've got your back. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## DOAGuide

Jayb22 said:


> DOS did those arrows come with a grains per inch weight? I would be looking for the 300 shafts


The data I have only shows the HT-1 down to 350. The HT-3 do come in 300 and have a GPI of 7.8. In comparison the HT-1 in 350 has a GPI of 8.4.


----------



## BowHntnWV

Kevin, I really look forward to seeing the new bows but take time and enjoy Christmas and your family. We can wait a few extra days to see them...




...I think. 


Merry Christmas!


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> For those waiting for the Harvest Time info I just got some answers. I am waiting for approval to post what I found out. I think you will be impressed.


Are you planning on being a dealer? I'm in Salem where are you?


----------



## DOAGuide

I'm in Corvallis. No, I won't be a dealer.....just a staffer. But I will be visiting some of the local shops to show them the product.


----------



## sightpin

Make sure to go to Pacific Crest Archery in Salem and show Ray the owner.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Looking forward to seeing the assembly line in full production!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt


----------



## cordini

:santa:

Well, here we are just a couple of days away.....And my cards remain in their boxes unwritten....Ugh! Good intentions.....Well we all know about good intentions!! :devil:

I did get my cards/gifts out to my Mom, bother & sisters, so I don't feel like a complete :grinch: this year! But there are some of my close firends here that I wasn't able to get to yet.....I guess I'll see what :set1_chores030: MB has lined up for me tonight & tomorrow and try to get some done in between.

So, to the many here on the K & K threads.....I wish you & your families a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! Please be safe in your celebrations and keep our troops in your thoughts & prayers.

George & Beate....The best wishes to you both! I promise that MB & I will set something up in the future to come out & return the dinner we owe you! :cheers:

Karbon....Thanks Buddy! It was a stressfull beginning of the year for me....Thanks for helping me stay positive & my best to you,your wife & the "junior" chemists! :typing:

Kate & Kevin....Well, you have your work cut out for you keeping all of us "kids" in line & happy.....Our best to both of you and here is to a fantastic 2011 for K & K Archery! ccasion16: Love your videos!!


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Hoping you're all relaxing and getting ready for a peaceful, enjoyable Christmastime with your families. K&K, thanks for giving us something so exciting to look forward to and please have a great Christmas yourselves. (Yes Kevin, today is the day to start shopping!)


----------



## Bowbuster123

Good Morning. One more day of work and off till the 4th. Thursday at 4:30pm and pics of the bows can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Longbow42

Mys2kal said:


> Here are the specs on the Harvest Time arrows. Don't know if you guys have seen them yet?


Can't believe there is nothing in a 250 or 300 spine for hunting.


----------



## Mys2kal

Longbow42 said:


> Can't believe there is nothing in a 250 or 300 spine for hunting.


I think they are working on some 300s. At least thats what I heard.


----------



## Grand River Zip

To the tune of 2 front teeth:

All I want for Christmas is my K&K
My K&K, by Kevin and Kate.

All I want for Christmas is my K&K........, but I can wait cause I have to!

Merry Christmas all.... Kevin, my family Christmas card should be there today....

Dan


----------



## Karbon

Happy Holidays K&K and the K&K fans!


----------



## Dameon

Good Morning and Merry Christmas!

Thanks for the Havest Time Archery update DOA. I have been really interested in replacing these Victory's of mine since I boosted my DW. I think the HT-3 300's are just what the doctor ordered. Do you have any word on the mass of the inserts yet? I'd like to run the numbers in OT2 or TAP and make sure I can get the mass, FOC, and length I want. I am thinking the Vengeance would like some heavier weight arrows with a lot of FOC (15-20%) if I can get away with it. Unfortunately, my wife's motorized wheelchair motors started breaking down last night. I cleaned up the brushes and called the wheelchair techs and they are coming out tomorrow. Depending on what the damage is, I may or may not have enough money left in the piggy bank for new arrows. We'll see.


----------



## Mys2kal

Dameon said:


> Good Morning and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Thanks for the Havest Time Archery update DOA. I have been really interested in replacing these Victory's of mine since I boosted my DW. I think the HT-3 300's are just what the doctor ordered. Do you have any word on the mass of the inserts yet? I'd like to run the numbers in OT2 or TAP and make sure I can get the mass, FOC, and length I want. I am thinking the Vengeance would like some heavier weight arrows with a lot of FOC (15-20%) if I can get away with it. Unfortunately, my wife's motorized wheelchair motors started breaking down last night. I cleaned up the brushes and called the wheelchair techs and they are coming out tomorrow. Depending on what the damage is, I may or may not have enough money left in the piggy bank for new arrows. We'll see.


Check the website, it is up now.


----------



## Jayb22

DOAGuide said:


> The data I have only shows the HT-1 down to 350. The HT-3 do come in 300 and have a GPI of 7.8. In comparison the HT-1 in 350 has a GPI of 8.4.


That is a little lighter than I would have expected those arrows to be. With then offering the heavier inserts I'm surprised they don't have 300 and 200 shafts as well. I wish I didn't just buy new arrows yesterday, these look interesting.


----------



## Dameon

Mys2kal said:


> Check the website, it is up now.


Thanks Mys2kal. It looks like the HT-1's are the one's I want. I'll plug the numbers in OT2 and see what I can do with the 350's. Hooo-Rah


----------



## rattlinman

Just wanted to say MERRY CHRISTMAS to Kevin and all the K&K fans, hope you all have a happy and safe holiday.

Merry Christmas and God Bless


----------



## mt hunter22

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.and GOD BLESS our MILITARY and all those who make this country turn, and make it what it is,from the farmer to the computer designer to the bow designer,,  THANK YOU THANK YOU.


----------



## stixshooter

Have a great holiday season guys ... Yep it's gonna be fun to shoot the Vindicator and pack it around the Silvies in pursuit of them wapiti with my Dad and Son this year.

Might even get to take it to Wyoming for speed goats when we get momma good .... 

How exciting


----------



## nhns4

Headin out to the woods with another ATer tonight. Hope we can get one down. Happy holidays.


----------



## Karbon

Is Ap Snow too much on an all black Veng?

Even if I dipped my sight....or even my Riser in it?
I'd like to re-use some of these...


----------



## mtelknut

Not at all Karbon,, You can call it Ebony and Ivory!!!


----------



## .284

Might not conceal real well in the fall BUT man does that look SWEEEEET!


----------



## DOAGuide

Heck Karbon, I think thats a great idea. Be great for tree stand hunting as well as snow running.


----------



## Dameon

It will definitely look unique...plus, the white may help break up your outline....or light you up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Karbon

Food for thought...


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Love the snow camo, but i'd have no use for it down here.


----------



## Jayb22

Karbon are you not keeping that one?


----------



## Dameon

Jayb22 said:


> Karbon are you not keeping that one?


Karbon's got it listed in the classifieds for now. Says he might keep it depending on how it goes. Why is all the good stuff always for righty's?


----------



## Hoppy

Dameon said:


> Karbon's got it listed in the classifieds for now. Says he might keep it depending on how it goes. Why is all the good stuff always for righty's?



I can just imagine Karbon back in the day's of dating before marriage. Pick a new girlfriend on friday and kick her to the curb on sunday evening just like his bow's.
J/K Karb!


----------



## Karbon

LOL...

The Hunter is not that bad...looks fantastic (save the ugly grey mods).
But, a 360grain arrow arround 276 I don't think I can do when the draw is not THAT much smoother than a few other bows.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> LOL...
> 
> The Hunter is not that bad...looks fantastic (save the ugly grey mods).
> But, a 360grain arrow arround 276 I don't think I can do when the draw is not THAT much smoother than a few other bows.


Nice honest assessment. Have to agree that isn't quite the speed I would have expected.


----------



## Dameon

Yeah, I'm with you on this one Karbon. At 360 grains, it better be pushing at least 300fps or I am looking elsewhere, especially with all the other bows on the market nowadays. I gotta say though, I am surprised it's that slow. Oh well, it still is a mighty sharp looking bow. Good luck to you in the classifieds.


----------



## hartofthethumb

DOAGuide said:


> Nice honest assessment. Have to agree that isn't quite the speed I would have expected.


Just thought I'd add that IBO on it is 292-295 at 70# in 27.5". K said his is at 294 with 5gpp and it's a 60# bow.

I will agree it isn't the fastest bow, and don't blame anyone for wanting faster if that's their thing, but it definitely made IBO.

Man I hope you guys get pics soon. Though I am not interested in buying a K&K, it will be interesting to see them.

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## Karbon

It did make IBO, and that was not not not my speed issue.


----------



## Dameon

Sorry, good point. I'm a speed freak....to a certain extent. Still an excellent bow and I am a big fan of Elite's, but given that I have the budget for just one bow this time around, I am going all out on the Vengeance. Very thorough review, as always, and I can't wait to read your honest assessments of the new 2011's coming out. Especially, the Vengeance, Winchester QS 34, and the Bowtech Invasion. Merry Christmas everyone and Happy New Year!


----------



## DOAGuide

hartofthethumb said:


> Just thought I'd add that IBO on it is 292-295 at 70# in 27.5". K said his is at 294 with 5gpp and it's a 60# bow.
> 
> I will agree it isn't the fastest bow, and don't blame anyone for wanting faster if that's their thing, but it definitely made IBO.
> 
> Man I hope you guys get pics soon. Though I am not interested in buying a K&K, it will be interesting to see them.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!!


Yes it did make IBO and I apologize if it seemed I was bad mouthing the bow. I wasn't! Just with all the great reports from the bow I woud have liked it to be faster. I understand it wasn't made for that purpose, just would have been more interested in buying one if the speed were a little higher. Still a great bow. 

David


----------



## Mys2kal

Dameon said:


> Karbon's got it listed in the classifieds for now. Says he might keep it depending on how it goes. Why is all the good stuff always for righty's?


Dang. I said in the classifiefs by moday.


----------



## three5x5s

DOA;
Can we get the HVA arrows with a 9/32 halfouts or just the 5/16 & what is the 9/32s weight if we can get them? Are they all bare shaft or are there fletching options??


----------



## sightpin

Karbon said:


> Happy Holidays K&K and the K&K fans!


And Merry Christmas to you, Karbon.


----------



## FishingBen

Hey K&K gang, I'm outta here for a while. I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas. May the joy of knowing the blessed savior Jesus Christ was born for each of us rest peacefully in our minds adn hearts as we enjoy the love of another Christmas season together with roofs over our heads and food in our bellies. Thanks be to God on high for all of His wonderful blessings and may each of you have a blessed Christmas time with hopes of venison on every table.


----------



## PoppieWellie

Karbon said:


> Is Ap Snow too much on an all black Veng?
> 
> Even if I dipped my sight....or even my Riser in it?
> I'd like to re-use some of these...
> View attachment 959330
> View attachment 959331


A shade grayer would be even better. Just can't go wrong with gray.


----------



## three5x5s

Can someone run this thru Tap: I'm on dail up (the slowest dail up in the whole world, may get sunshine here in Ky. in 2012) & cant down load the progam.
26.5 DL Vengance set @56lbs. I already have the Accs but would like to try the Victorys to.
1. Easton Acc 3-28s 26 long w/ 85grain points
2. Easton Acc 3-18s 25.75 long/ 85 grain points
3. Victory VAPs 500 spine 26 long/ 85grain points


----------



## GTOJoe

FishingBen said:


> Hey K&K gang, I'm outta here for a while. I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas. May the joy of knowing the blessed savior Jesus Christ was born for each of us rest peacefully in our minds adn hearts as we enjoy the love of another Christmas season together with roofs over our heads and food in our bellies. Thanks be to God on high for all of His wonderful blessings and may each of you have a blessed Christmas time with hopes of venison on every table.


Well said Ben.


----------



## DOAGuide

three5x5s said:


> DOA;
> Can we get the HVA arrows with a 9/32 halfouts or just the 5/16 & what is the 9/32s weight if we can get them? Are they all bare shaft or are there fletching options??


Not sure of the sizes but I will check. They will be available as shafts or fletched. I will get the answers for you.


----------



## Mys2kal

DOAGuide said:


> Not sure of the sizes but I will check. They will be available as shafts or fletched. I will get the answers for you.


The H1's were not listed on the price sheet fletched, only shafts.


----------



## stixshooter

Here's my Black Vindicator set up ...

1) QAD LD Pro (as long as it keeps working) I served it with fly tying thread on the launcher much better than that goofy sticky felt that changes then changes the POI, I also cut the bar back a bit to quick load while on foot till has 90% containment ... not a tree sitter out here

2) Spot Hogg Tommy 3 pin that will slide well past 100yards (TAP dialed) .... for stumps and such....

3) Tight Spot Quiver (Black) ... the best there is bar none

4) Stingray 8" Stab Black

5) ACC 349's loaded with .... well ... 100 grain Thunderheads (Just scored some at wally for 9.00 a 3 pack) always been a good head so why not?

Wapiti will fear my name in 2011 ...! 

6) gonna get in better shape ... not Cam Hanes shape but better shape ..... already got my camp secured in the Silvies and the Dan Stucky skinner is surgical sharp


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

FishingBen said:


> Hey K&K gang, I'm outta here for a while. I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas. May the joy of knowing the blessed savior Jesus Christ was born for each of us rest peacefully in our minds adn hearts as we enjoy the love of another Christmas season together with roofs over our heads and food in our bellies. Thanks be to God on high for all of His wonderful blessings and may each of you have a blessed Christmas time with hopes of venison on every table.






EXTREMELY well stated !!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

I have asked and will get back to you.


----------



## DOAGuide

three5x5s said:


> DOA;
> Can we get the HVA arrows with a 9/32 halfouts or just the 5/16 & what is the 9/32s weight if we can get them? Are they all bare shaft or are there fletching options??


Right now only 5/16. But they will have the 9/32 in the next couple weeks.


----------



## DOAGuide

Mys2kal said:


> The H1's were not listed on the price sheet fletched, only shafts.


I was wrong on this. The HT-2 will be offered fletched. The HT-1 and HT-3 are available in shaft only. This may change at some point but for now they are shaft only.


----------



## 12 rings only

FishingBen said:


> Hey K&K gang, I'm outta here for a while. I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas. May the joy of knowing the blessed savior Jesus Christ was born for each of us rest peacefully in our minds adn hearts as we enjoy the love of another Christmas season together with roofs over our heads and food in our bellies. Thanks be to God on high for all of His wonderful blessings and may each of you have a blessed Christmas time with hopes of venison on every table.



Very nicely done Ben!! And lets please keep our service men and women in our Thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## gkonduris

cordini said:


> :santa:
> 
> Well, here we are just a couple of days away.....And my cards remain in their boxes unwritten....Ugh! Good intentions.....Well we all know about good intentions!! :devil:
> 
> I did get my cards/gifts out to my Mom, bother & sisters, so I don't feel like a complete :grinch: this year! But there are some of my close firends here that I wasn't able to get to yet.....I guess I'll see what :set1_chores030: MB has lined up for me tonight & tomorrow and try to get some done in between.
> 
> So, to the many here on the K & K threads.....I wish you & your families a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! Please be safe in your celebrations and keep our troops in your thoughts & prayers.
> 
> George & Beate....The best wishes to you both! I promise that MB & I will set something up in the future to come out & return the dinner we owe you! :cheers:
> 
> Karbon....Thanks Buddy! It was a stressfull beginning of the year for me....Thanks for helping me stay positive & my best to you,your wife & the "junior" chemists! :typing:
> 
> Kate & Kevin....Well, you have your work cut out for you keeping all of us "kids" in line & happy.....Our best to both of you and here is to a fantastic 2011 for K & K Archery! ccasion16: Love your videos!!


Merry Christmas to you and MB! Looking forward to your visit in 2011..........and Merry Christmas to the K&K gang.


----------



## cordini

I am hoping we can schedule something in 2011....Rumors of changes occuring @ work again after the new year. I will keep you posted....Merry Christmas my friend!!


----------



## woodsman78

Merry Christmas all and a happy New Year to Later Clyde


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Another cold, snowy morning in Vt. My wife is off work for the rest of year so I'm sure I'll have something to do today besides wait/hope for a look see at my new VENGEANCE. Hope all of your Christmas plans are coming together.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Can we get an update Kevin?


----------



## chesnut oak

FishingBen said:


> Hey K&K gang, I'm outta here for a while. I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas. May the joy of knowing the blessed savior Jesus Christ was born for each of us rest peacefully in our minds adn hearts as we enjoy the love of another Christmas season together with roofs over our heads and food in our bellies. Thanks be to God on high for all of His wonderful blessings and may each of you have a blessed Christmas time with hopes of venison on every table.


Well Said !! Same here.


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> Here is some Harvest Time Archery information:
> 
> Now hit me with your questions


I can see why the insert has to be that far outside the shaft, but doesn't having that much sticking outside the end of the shaft make the end of the shaft that much more probable to breaking or weakening? I see that they don't have an HT-1 300, but from looking at the chart, if they did they wouldn't be much smaller diameter than Axis shafts or my TR Crush 300's.:dontknow:

Also, how much are the HT-3 300's in .001", and when are they available? Perhaps something to try for 3D.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I don't want to give an update, every-time I am told a certain part will arrive on a certain day, that day comes and goes and NO parts!!!

I am sitting here ready to explode waiting on certain parts.

I will just surprise you hopefully with a "update" soon???

On a side note, we have received several "I want to change my camo", you can do this, BUT you will go to the back of the line.

This is not like a normal company where you just order parts and have them all dipped in the standard camo.

We finish the parts for your order in the finish you ordered, that is your set of limbs for your order, if you change then your limbs go to the next person who ordered that poundage and finish or for any warranty issues. 

We had posted a deadline of order changes with No delays for your order if changed by that date, that day was about 2 weeks ago. We already have a certain number of limbs dipped ready to go for the first ..... orders. So if you are in that group and change now your bow will be delayed.


----------



## PoppieWellie

ttt


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> On a side note, we have received several "I want to change my camo", you can do this, BUT you will go to the back of the line.
> 
> This is not like a normal company where you just order parts and have them all dipped in the standard camo.
> 
> We finish the parts for your order in the finish you ordered, that is your set of limbs for your order, if you change then your limbs go to the next person who ordered that poundage and finish or for any warranty issues.
> 
> We had posted a deadline of order changes with No delays for your order if changed by that date, that day was about 2 weeks ago. We already have a certain number of limbs dipped ready to go for the first ..... orders. So if you are in that group and change now your bow will be delayed.


Thanks for keeping us informed Kevin. 
That's why BLACK on BLACK goes with everything. One color works forever. No more deciding what to do!


----------



## Hoppy

Make's me happy I didnt change my color options either. Maybe I bumped up a couple of days earlier for production


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't want to give an update, every-time I am told a certain part will arrive on a certain day, that day comes and goes and NO parts!!!
> 
> I am sitting here ready to explode waiting on certain parts.
> 
> I will just surprise you hopefully with a "update" soon???
> 
> On a side note, we have received several "I want to change my camo", you can do this, BUT you will go to the back of the line.
> 
> This is not like a normal company where you just order parts and have them all dipped in the standard camo.
> 
> We finish the parts for your order in the finish you ordered, that is your set of limbs for your order, if you change then your limbs go to the next person who ordered that poundage and finish or for any warranty issues.
> 
> We had posted a deadline of order changes with No delays for your order if changed by that date, that day was about 2 weeks ago. We already have a certain number of limbs dipped ready to go for the first ..... orders. So if you are in that group and change now your bow will be delayed.


Thanks Kevin.
I know you are working as hard as possible and then some to get pics and bows out to us. I can just about imagine how stressful it is for you guys waiting for everything to fall in place to make this all happen.
Have a great holiday season and try to get some relaxation time in.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Hoppy said:


> Make's me happy I didnt change my color options either. *Maybe I bumped up a couple of days* earlier for production


I hope I am bumped a couple too.
Remember "Black is beautiful"


----------



## Dameon

Remember Kevin....No working on Christmas. That time is reserved for family and the Almighty. Pics and website can wait if it comes to that.


----------



## matjok

Bowbuster123 said:


> Remember "Black is beautiful"


From all the posts I see here I believe black is probably the most popular finish for these bows!

I have an all black on order too.

Still wondering what the string colors are for the all black bows.:set1_thinking:


----------



## Bowbuster123

matjok said:


> From all the posts I see here I believe black is probably the most popular finish for these bows!
> 
> I have an all black on order too.
> 
> Still wondering what the string colors are for the all black bows.:set1_thinking:


I'm thinking black and .............how about a nice tan reddish color like on your Rotties muzzle?


----------



## Dameon

matjok said:


> From all the posts I see here I believe black is probably the most popular finish for these bows!
> 
> I have an all black on order too.
> 
> Still wondering what the string colors are for the all black bows.:set1_thinking:


Does it matter what color the stock strings are. If I remember correctly, a ticket for an extra set of custom Proline strings for $45 comes with every bow. Think of it as a belated Christmas gift.

Personally, I really like the colors Kevin chose and I want another set of the same. That's just me though.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

matjok said:


> From all the posts I see here I believe black is probably the most popular finish for these bows!
> 
> I have an all black on order too.
> 
> Still wondering what the string colors are for the all black bows.:set1_thinking:


The color for black bows will be decided as soon as the last samples colors get here for me to look at...Don't tell Kate, she told me I couldn't use a different color for the black bows, but what's that old saying about asking for forgiveness rather than permission!!!! LOL

I live by that rule all the time.


----------



## Dameon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The color for black bows will be decided as soon as the last samples colors get here for me to look at...Don't tell Kate, she told me I couldn't use a different color for the black bows, but what's that old saying about asking for forgiveness rather than permission!!!! LOL
> 
> I live by that rule all the time.


Never mind what I stated before....now I'm interested.

Hey Kevin, how do you think I got the wife to let me get the Vengeance?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The color for black bows will be decided as soon as the last samples colors get here for me to look at...Don't tell Kate, she told me I couldn't use a different color for the black bows, but what's that old saying about asking for forgiveness rather than permission!!!! LOL
> 
> I live by that rule all the time.


Heck yeah! Kevin is standing up for all men and our right to chose what we want, when we want it. Oh what a load of bologna. My wife is boss and I don't have the sack to ask for forgivness later. She would kill me. 

Your doing a great job Kevin and we all feel your pain on the shipping delays. I HATE when I am told something will arrive on a certain date and it doesn't. Don't stress my good man, we all understand.


----------



## lipcurl

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The color for black bows will be decided as soon as the last samples colors get here for me to look at...Don't tell Kate, she told me I couldn't use a different color for the black bows, but what's that old saying about asking for forgiveness rather than permission!!!! LOL
> 
> I live by that rule all the time.


oh heck yea. havent even told mine yet !!!!!


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The color for black bows will be decided as soon as the last samples colors get here for me to look at...Don't tell Kate, she told me I couldn't use a different color for the black bows, but what's that old saying about asking for forgiveness rather than permission!!!! LOL
> 
> *I live by that rule all the time*.


That makes two of us.:teeth:


----------



## op27

I'm not getting bumped, but my Reaper Buck will probably push me to the back of the line.


----------



## Just 1 More

So what is the first color that you're having dipped ????


----------



## Just 1 More

op27 said:


> I'm not getting bumped, but my Reaper Buck will probably push me to the back of the line.


same here


----------



## cordini

Thanks Kevin....Sounds like I need to get my rest sent to you!! And maybe an arrow or two....


----------



## matjok

op27 said:


> I'm not getting bumped, but my Reaper Buck will probably push me to the back of the line.


You deserve it-- for chosing reaper buck..

J/K.


----------



## TTNuge

op27 said:


> I'm not getting bumped, but my Reaper Buck will probably push me to the back of the line.


I just hope my Reaper Buck was ordered before your Reaper Buck


----------



## Just 1 More

TTNuge said:


> I just hope my Reaper Buck was ordered before your Reaper Buck


when was yours ordered? not that it really matters... i'm sure all the reaper buck bows will be dipped at the same time, assembled and shipped witin a few days of each other


----------



## nhns4

I can wait on my reaper buck... All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## DOAGuide

Not me! I am hearby postponing my Christmas until the bow arrives. lol


----------



## TTNuge

Just 1 More said:


> when was yours ordered? not that it really matters... i'm sure all the reaper buck bows will be dipped at the same time, assembled and shipped witin a few days of each other


10/15 - Deposit made


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Just 1 More said:


> So what is the first color that you're having dipped ????


Had the first 436 limbs dipped, have them in every finish but Reaper Buck, dipped and sitting here ready for the risers, the delay is NOT Mike's fault. More limbs are on their way to Mike.

The machinist are a little behind on risers.


----------



## Dameon

Thanks for the update Kevin. I doubted it was Mike's fault anyway...I think he wants to see finished pics and shoot it as much as the rest of us. Anyways, I am hoping for perfection that kills, so keep up the good work.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Not me! I am hearby postponing my Christmas until the bow arrives. lol


Just told my wife the same thing since I told her not to get me a present for Christmas, DOA! I will gladly celebrate the reason for the holiday, but the gift part for me will come with a "BLACK VENGEANCE"!


----------



## nhns4

My wifes bow is under the tree... I feel left out lol


----------



## 5MilesBack

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The machinist are a little behind on risers.


Hopefully not the LH risers.:biggrin1:


----------



## nhns4

5MilesBack said:


> Hopefully not the LH risers.:biggrin1:


Those they sent to China to get done.. Could be a while lol


----------



## houndhamrick

TTNuge said:


> 10/15 - Deposit made


Mine was on 10/15 too....Im sure ill run into you at the Range...just have to look for a K&K Vengeance and ill know its you...lol


----------



## stixshooter

I bet out of the 500 Vindicators produced mine will draw much interest at Redding this spring ... as it pinwheels those dots  .... if i do my part


----------



## IndyMcDan

nhns4 said:


> Those they sent to China to get done.. Could be a while lol


NOT FUNNY nhns4.....I ordered 10/16, and I am still hopeful that my LH Reaper Buck Vindicator will be in my hands on my birthday, the last day of January. The filmmaker told OHG Mike the Reaper Buck should be ready in early January, and I am keeping the faith...........


----------



## 5MilesBack

nhns4 said:


> Those they sent to China to get done.. Could be a while lol


Well no wonder the machinists are behind then. We send what, maybe one container a year TO China compared to their 50 billion that come over every week. They're probably still on the boat trying to get over there, dodging all the other boats coming from China.:zip:


----------



## DOAGuide

5MilesBack said:


> Well no wonder the machinists are behind then. We send what, maybe one container a year TO China compared to their 50 billion that come over every week. They're probably still on the boat trying to get over there, dodging all the other boats coming from China.:zip:


Sad but true.


----------



## 0zarks2

Does that mean you've got cams and limb pockets ready for assembly.....just waiting for risers?



Kevin Strother1 said:


> Had the first 436 limbs dipped, have them in every finish but Reaper Buck, dipped and sitting here ready for the risers, the delay is NOT Mike's fault. More limbs are on their way to Mike.
> 
> The machinist are a little behind on risers.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

0zarks2 said:


> Does that mean you've got cams and limb pockets ready for assembly.....just waiting for risers?


That means if I had the risers within 10-14 days there would be some happy people!!!


----------



## Sodhunter

5MilesBack- I see in your sig you have a Spott-Hogg and a Black Gold sight in your fleet. I am torn which sight to order for my Vengeance. I want 7 pins on a 70lb. 30" and am wondering mostly about how valuable the purple photochrom... cover is. The Spotts look more solid but the Black Golds boast brightest and not too bright at same time. Any opinions on the sights. Anyone else as well. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*At least it's something!!!!*

It is a picture, just not what I want to be posting a pic of!!!

Just shot my test Vindicator 61/30" with a 421 grain arrow it hit 301 fps. 

With a 395 grain arrow it shot 310 fps and 337 fps with a 319 grain arrow.

This was with the approved smooth mod.


----------



## Sodhunter

Impressive Kevin! Maybe a pic of your test bow? Maybe a video?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It is a picture, just not what I want to be posting a pic of!!!
> 
> Just shot my test Vindicator 61/30" with a 421 grain arrow it hit 301 fps.
> 
> With a 395 grain arrow it shot 310 fps and 337 fps with a 319 grain arrow.
> 
> This was with the approved smooth mod.


Kevin

I need some of those decals for my truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Correct me if I am wrong but don't those speeds put in at a dead nuts 340 IBO?


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It is a picture, just not what I want to be posting a pic of!!!
> 
> Just shot my test Vindicator 61/30" with a 421 grain arrow it hit 301 fps.
> 
> With a 395 grain arrow it shot 310 fps and 337 fps with a 319 grain arrow.
> 
> This was with the approved smooth mod.



Sounds GOOOOOD...:thumbs_up


----------



## Sodhunter

What kind of arrows do you have on hand for a 30" 70 lb. Vengeance tune? Any that are actually 30" long and around 420 grains with the 100 grain point attached? Or do you fling 180 grain heads with your Hercules bows? Still deciding on arrows and it sounds like I should be getting them and my rest which I have in the mail!


----------



## DOAGuide

Actually I think it is more like 345 IBO


----------



## lil buck

Kevin,
I have been able to duplicate the speeds. 
The strings is where it was at. After your advise I have been doing alot of tunning and shooting and adjusting. I also found something else you had posted back in 2007 I think. Can you remember this.

When I set the record in 1992 I used 24 strands of Fast Flite material. And the string lasted all 70 shots. I hear stories about when I set the speed and Flight record and think where was I when all this happened, stories grow and change as they all told them lost speed over a 24 strand 452X, if you use a different strand count you must make the end diameter the exact same as 24 strands of 452X or you will change the dra And I have tried all types of material and varied the strand count from 12 to 28 and all of w weight, because you change the lever arm ratio by moving the tangent point of the string vs. the axle location. You also change the draw length slightly . I don't just make statements without having thoroughly testing to come up with the answer.


----------



## nhns4

IndyMcDan said:


> NOT FUNNY nhns4.....I ordered 10/16, and I am still hopeful that my LH Reaper Buck Vindicator will be in my hands on my birthday, the last day of January. The filmmaker told OHG Mike the Reaper Buck should be ready in early January, and I am keeping the faith...........


my birthday is feb 2... Im hoping the same.


----------



## Jayb22

Kevin don feel the pressure from us, we all know your doing yor best. Can you comment on how many fps the smooth mod would be compared to the speed mod? With the updated smooth mod is it still as smooth at the draw as the old one?


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It is a picture, just not what I want to be posting a pic of!!!


This picture is awesome Kevin. Thanks. I'm with DOA and would love to have some decals for my rig. When will decals and other advertising materials (hats- tshirts etc.) be available? By the way what does the small print under K&K Archery say?


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin and Kate Strother


----------



## op27

.284 said:


> This picture is awesome Kevin. Thanks. I'm with DOA and would love to have some decals for my rig. When will decals and other advertising materials (hats- tshirts etc.) be available? *By the way what does the small print under K&K Archery say*?


Krazy Kangaroo Archery


----------



## .284

op27 said:


> Krazy Kangaroo Archery


Guess I'd better get my eyes checked. I was thinking that DOA was right so I'm glad you cleared that up for me. THANKS!


----------



## op27

.284 said:


> Guess I'd better get my eyes checked. I was thinking that DOA was right so I'm glad you cleared that up for me. THANKS!


It might be Kungfo and Ketchup


----------



## 12 rings only

Kates Krazy Kids....


----------



## Mys2kal

Hey Kevin...I really need one of those stickers!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Mys2kal said:


> Hey Kevin...I really need one of those stickers!!!


Stickers??? We have stickers????


----------



## d_ninja

I've heard that if ALL the 2011 k&k bows sell this year, then the 2012 bows will come with a free decal....j/k.


----------



## Dameon

Hmmmmm.....I thought we were all getting matching staff shooter t-shirts and hats....j/k but would be so cool if it were true.


----------



## Mys2kal

Dameon said:


> Hmmmmm.....I thought we were all getting matching staff shooter t-shirts and hats....j/k but would be so cool if it were true.


I didn't know that we were all getting shirts and hats...XL Kevin


----------



## Dameon

Medium...and 2 in toddler size. I need to indoctrinate the boys into the wonderful world of archery.


----------



## IndyMcDan

nhns4 said:


> my birthday is feb 2... Im hoping the same.


 If we are lucky we can be the K&K Birthday boys! Now, let's get Red Foreman from That 70's Show
to go the the machinist's shop who is cutting the risers so he can put a foot is someones........ you know, just a little motivation....


----------



## nhns4

IndyMcDan said:


> If we are lucky we can be the K&K Birthday boys! Now, let's get Red Foreman from That 70's Show
> to go the the machinist's shop who is cutting the risers so he can put a foot is someones........ you know, just a little motivation....


Im already planning on wrapping it and putting from my wife to me.. and see what she says.. we had xmas a little early today.. I got her a bow.. and her second sentence was.... DID YOU BY YOURSELF A BOW>..i just laughed


----------



## SemperF

I told you she would know LOL now your gonna really pay LOL J/K


----------



## nhns4

SemperF said:


> I told you she would know LOL now your gonna really pay LOL J/K


muhahahaha...let just say i did my part in the gifts i got her for xmas... shes very understanding... And she knows archers are some whacked out people.. Alot of times i come back from cabelas and she just says... I dont want to even know...lol So now that she has a bow, maybe shell get all nutszo like we all are... I can only hope.


----------



## PoppieWellie

nhns4 said:


> muhahahaha...let just say i did my part in the gifts i got her for xmas... shes very understanding... And she knows archers are some whacked out people.. Alot of times i come back from cabelas and she just says... I dont want to even know...lol So now that she has a bow, maybe shell get all nutszo like we all are... I can only hope.


Glad my wife and I got this understanding back in 1992.


----------



## SemperF

Oh you don't want that, my misses got her crossbow today and lets just say I have created a nut for sure 2nd shot standing (she has MS) she bullseyed and the look on her face scared me. She asked if we could put a better scope on and Im like why she said well I have to try other scopes like the red dot thingy. I was happy for her but I hid my wallet LOL


----------



## nhns4

PoppieWellie said:


> Glad my wife and I got this understanding back in 1992.


Im still teaching her the ropes... Just got married in august and she slowly learned in the 5 years prior that archery is my second love... her being 1st.. Part of the reason I got her a bow is because I would love nothing more than for her to be in the woods with me.. Then maybe she can also understand why me buying a new bow each year is not a need, but a want and that it is ok... For her to shoot a deer with a bow would be greater than any animal I have ever shot in my life, and i can't wait till next year when she is out there with me.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Sodhunter said:


> 5MilesBack- I see in your sig you have a Spott-Hogg and a Black Gold sight in your fleet. I am torn which sight to order for my Vengeance. I want 7 pins on a 70lb. 30" and am wondering mostly about how valuable the purple photochrom... cover is. The Spotts look more solid but the Black Golds boast brightest and not too bright at same time. *Any opinions on the sights.*


Absolutely. I have used BG sights the previous three years, but this year I used my wrapped Hunter Hogg-it. I lost sight of the pins with 10-15 minutes still left of shooting light. Didn't like that at all.

So, I will probably put a BG sight back on for hunting next year. If the SH sights had the photochromatic shell, there would be no competition. That would be the best fixed pin sight on the market.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

5MilesBack said:


> Absolutely. I have used BG sights the previous three years, but this year I used my wrapped Hunter Hogg-it. I lost sight of the pins with 10-15 minutes still left of shooting light. Didn't like that at all.
> 
> So, I will probably put a BG sight back on for hunting next year. If the SH sights had the photochromatic shell, there would be no competition. That would be the best fixed pin sight on the market.


If Colorado would allow the use of rheostat sight lights then that would fix the problem as well.


----------



## lipcurl

nhns4 said:


> muhahahaha...let just say i did my part in the gifts i got her for xmas... shes very understanding... And she knows archers are some whacked out people.. Alot of times i come back from cabelas and she just says... I dont want to even know...lol So now that she has a bow, maybe shell get all nutszo like we all are... I can only hope.


 yea


----------



## lipcurl

nhns4 said:


> Im still teaching her the ropes... Just got married in august and she slowly learned in the 5 years prior that archery is my second love... her being 1st.. Part of the reason I got her a bow is because I would love nothing more than for her to be in the woods with me.. Then maybe she can also understand why me buying a new bow each year is not a need, but a want and that it is ok... For her to shoot a deer with a bow would be greater than any animal I have ever shot in my life, and i can't wait till next year when she is out there with me.


maybe im the crazy one but i enjoy the time AWAY from my wife in hunting season. LOL


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
Hope all of you have your shopping done and can relax a little now and truly enjoy this special season. K&K, that goes for the two of you too. While each of us here would love to have our hands on those new dreams, please take some time to enjoy this Christmas time and then be ready for the mad rush of assembling and shipping our new toys. Since it's very white and 15* here today, I no longer have to dream of a white Christmas but will be dreaming of a new VENGEANCE. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS to all you crazy K&K nuts out there and of course a very HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO.


----------



## nontypical225

Morning all I just thoug l would say hi on the drive to hopefully run some bobcats this morning. I will report back later


----------



## cordini

Good luck on the bobcats.....Merry Christmas everyone! Off to work.....Have to be there until 6pm....I wonder who is going to be mailing packages today?


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Good luck on the bobcats.....Merry Christmas everyone! Off to work.....Have to be there until 6pm....*I wonder who is going to be mailing packages today*?


Those mailing rests and arrows to K&K Archery LLC would be my guess!


----------



## cordini

Yes, that would be me.....LOL!!


----------



## mudygmc

Well Merry Christmas to all. I got to plow the driveway and then it's off to Grandma's house we go. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Karbon

Happy Holidays all...


----------



## norsask darton

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope in this busy time everyone has a safe and happy Christmas and remembers why we celebrate this day!! Take care all!


----------



## link06

Merry Christmas to Kevin,Kate, and all of the K&K clan!


----------



## 5MilesBack

IrkedCitizen said:


> If Colorado would allow the use of rheostat sight lights then that would fix the problem as well.


That's the nice thing about the Flashpoint sights, you don't need a light. But I really love the microadjust on the SH Hunter sights, and prefer their pin adjustment as well.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

I like Victory arrows!


----------



## TTNuge

Definitely like what I see so far with the new Harvest Time arrows and will more than likely take the plunge. Like the numbers and if the actual product lives up to them then they will definitely be winners.


----------



## DOAGuide

TTNuge said:


> Definitely like what I see so far with the new Harvest Time arrows and will more than likely take the plunge. Like the numbers and if the actual product lives up to them then they will definitely be winners.


Couldn't agree more. Can't wait for my tester shafts to get here.


----------



## Hornhunter!

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! Have a safe and Happy Holidays! Enjoy your time with your friends and family....and last but not least please remember the REAL meaning of CHRISTmas!


----------



## stanmc55

MC&HNY to all!!!!!


----------



## mt hunter22

Bowbuster123 said:


> Thanks Kevin.
> I know you are working as hard as possible and then some to get pics and bows out to us. I can just about imagine how stressful it is for you guys waiting for everything to fall in place to make this all happen.
> Have a great holiday season and try to get some relaxation time in.



Well said and diddo


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin I share the stress with ya! But Right now its Christmas and all of our business stresses need to go on the back burner and let us all rejoice it what is most important! Our blessing of having loving families and treasure the moments we do have with them!


----------



## Oregon HG

TTNuge said:


> I just hope my Reaper Buck was ordered before your Reaper Buck


It doesn't matter, cause once we get the film ALL Reaper Buck that has been ordered will be ran! Also for all asking what pattern is getting dipped first? All Limbs for the first 50-60 bows are dipped and back at K&K! It is just the Risers now! I will be running probably 4 patterns a day to get this flow going.....


----------



## Oregon HG

stixshooter said:


> I bet out of the 500 Vindicators produced mine will draw much interest at Redding this spring ... as it pinwheels those dots  .... if i do my part


Hey Scott, Maybe we can hook up and go down to the Redding shoot together! Lets talk as it gets closer!


----------



## Oregon HG

IndyMcDan said:


> NOT FUNNY nhns4.....I ordered 10/16, and I am still hopeful that my LH Reaper Buck Vindicator will be in my hands on my birthday, the last day of January. The filmmaker told OHG Mike the Reaper Buck should be ready in early January, and I am keeping the faith...........


WOW Double WHAMMY! Reaper Buck and LH!!!


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It is a picture, just not what I want to be posting a pic of!!!
> 
> Just shot my test Vindicator 61/30" with a 421 grain arrow it hit 301 fps.
> 
> With a 395 grain arrow it shot 310 fps and 337 fps with a 319 grain arrow.
> 
> This was with the approved smooth mod.


SWEET!!! Now I need one of those SWEET window decals to fill the void where my S%r^%#@r Archery one was!


----------



## Oregon HG

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all......relax, and enjoy!


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but don't those speeds put in at a dead nuts 340 IBO?


Dropping 19 grains should give you approx 4-5 fps, so 341-342 FPS IBO, with a smooth mod! Insane!


----------



## Oregon HG

IndyMcDan said:


> If we are lucky we can be the K&K Birthday boys! Now, let's get Red Foreman from That 70's Show
> to go the the machinist's shop who is cutting the risers so he can put a foot is someones........ you know, just a little motivation....


Sorry if having Kevin over their shoulder isn't enough motivation I don't think Red would be able to do much! LOL!


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> Couldn't agree more. Can't wait for my tester shafts to get here.



Will be eagerly awaiting your review (s) Dave...

Happy Holiday's to all - and Kevin, forget about us for the weekend. Go spoil Kate and enjoy your family brother!!!


----------



## mtelknut

kyraizor said:


> Ok Archery Vets. Please list a must have (or 5) that I should consider. Finally ordered my sight (spot Hogg Hunter wrap with 5 custom pins), Rest (QAD HD Ultra - Black), Tight spot 5 arrow quiver. I need to take the bow to the pro shop and mess with the releases, get the peep and D installed. I am also looking for a hard storage case.
> 
> I have no ideas about the arrow I will need for a 31#/70". still trying to review and read everyone's post. I will be starting 3D pretty soon after getting the bow and was told by a friend to get a larger diameter for that since it aids in target, then use a smaller diameter (lighter) arrow for hunting. good idea?


I don't like using 2 different arrows, I prefer to buy 1 kind of arrow for both purposes and possibly changing the tip for hunting to get more k.e.


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Hey Scott, Maybe we can hook up and go down to the Redding shoot together! Lets talk as it gets closer!


Include me in this discussion if you will. I might be interested in shooting it.


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Dropping 19 grains should give you approx 4-5 fps, so 341-342 FPS IBO, with a smooth mod! Insane!


Holy moth balls batman. I thought that was speed mods. DDAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Will be eagerly awaiting your review (s) Dave...
> 
> Happy Holiday's to all - and Kevin, forget about us for the weekend. Go spoil Kate and enjoy your family brother!!!


You bet brother. I will give an HONEST assessment of these arrows. My brothers and sisters here depend on honesty in reviews and they will get it. We have some awesome tests set up. We are freaky about our gear and test it to the breaking point.

Should be really fun.


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> You bet brother. I will give an HONEST assessment of these arrows. My brothers and sisters here depend on honesty in reviews and they will get it. We have some awesome tests set up. We are freaky about our gear and test it to the breaking point.
> 
> Should be really fun.


See if you can some of it on video - love watching arrow penetration video's... 

Hey, are you going to be comparing these against other shafts and what about testing BH's to? I have been a huge fan of Slick Tricks, but have a couple packages of the newer Grizz Tricks and some 125 gr Silver Flames (real ones not chinese made). I would love to see how they compare against each other... It will be tough for me to give up shooting the CX 3D Selects, but depending on your review/comparo I might just have to...


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> See if you can some of it on video - love watching arrow penetration video's...
> 
> Hey, are you going to be comparing these against other shafts and what about testing BH's to? I have been a huge fan of Slick Tricks, but have a couple packages of the newer Grizz Tricks and some 125 gr Silver Flames (real ones not chinese made). I would love to see how they compare against each other... It will be tough for me to give up shooting the CX 3D Selects, but depending on your review/comparo I might just have to...


We are planning to shoot them against some competitor arrows. I will not give the names of the other arrows, but if you look closely on the video (yes it will be on video) I am sure you will be able to figure it out. The penetration tests will be with field points, then some broadheads. I will not compare heads, just penetration with the same style heads on different shafts. We will use Shuttle T-Locks, Terminal T-locks, Razor and Grizz tricks and possibly a couple of others. I won't test the silver flames cause the originals are so hard to find. I have some but am saving them. Depending on when the arrows get here we are planning to test first on plywood, then on a couple of different mediums. One being a freshly deceased calf. Hopefully I will be able to conduct the tests with the Vengeance so we will have more exposure for that also.

What kind of tests would you guys like to see? I spend a bunch of time in Eastern Oregon and we have the time and facilities to conduct just about any (within reason) test you guys can come up with. Give me some ideas.

David


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> You bet brother. I will give an HONEST assessment of these arrows. My brothers and sisters here depend on honesty in reviews and they will get it. We have some awesome tests set up. We are freaky about our gear and test it to the breaking point.
> 
> Should be really fun.


Man DOA, that just isn't fair!!! How come you get all the fun. I can break/"TEST" things too and I have a really *LONG* resume to prove it! Even though I live in Vermont, my oldest son lives in Keizer and works in Salem. I think that the next time I get out there to visit, I'm going to have to look you up and take a look at some of this "fun" you have going on.


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Man DOA, that just isn't fair!!! How come you get all the fun. I can break/"TEST" things too and I have a really *LONG* resume to prove it! Even though I live in Vermont, my oldest son lives in Keizer and works in Salem. I think that the next time I get out there to visit, I'm going to have to look you up and take a look at some of this "fun" you have going on.


Anytime my good man. We can make a day of it.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Anytime my good man. We can make a day of it.


A day is such a SHORT time when it comes to *"TESTING"* but I'm there!


----------



## traditional1970

we need another xmas pic of another piece of the bow


----------



## SemperF

Merry Christmas all and may god bless all of our armed services brothers and sisters who serve this Christmas away from family and friends. OOOh Rah and Semper Fi.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Merry Christmas all and may god bless all of our armed services brothers and sisters who serve this Christmas away from family and friends. OOOh Rah and Semper Fi.


Hooah!!!


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> I won't test the silver flames cause the originals are so hard to find. I have some but am saving them. Depending on when the arrows get here we are planning to test first on plywood, then on a couple of different mediums.


That's OK, the Silverflames don't perform all that well on plywood anyway. Other BH's tend to "blast" their way through plywood, while the Silverflames tend to cut through it. So they don't penetrate as far as some of the others. In my plywood tests the 125gr Strikers performed the best.


----------



## DOAGuide

5MilesBack said:


> That's OK, the Silverflames don't perform all that well on plywood anyway. Other BH's tend to "blast" their way through plywood, while the Silverflames tend to cut through it. So they don't penetrate as far as some of the others. In my plywood tests the 125gr Strikers performed the best.


I don't think plywood is a very good test for broadheads. That is why we are using some "different" mediums for additional testing.


----------



## Jayb22

I'm looking forward to the tests with the arrows. Thanks for taking the time to do it DOA. With the tapered ends on those arrows don't you think a plywood test still wouldn't be as fair in terms of penetration. I'm excited to hear what other type of target you are looking at testing the broadheads with. DOA, how do you like the smackdown rest? I think I'm getting one for my vengeance.

For everyone looking for sights, I would recommend to try out the Axcel Armortech sight. I bought one for my SR-71 and it's awesome. Great micro adjustability, fully enclosed pins so for hunting there is no way to get your fiber optics broken or snagged on branches. Also it is surprisingly bright. It is a little heavy compared to my last sight, but I would rather have the weight and have a sight this well built.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

kyraizor said:


> Ok Archery Vets. Please list a must have (or 5) that I should consider. Finally ordered my sight (spot Hogg Hunter wrap with 5 custom pins), Rest (QAD HD Ultra - Black), Tight spot 5 arrow quiver. I need to take the bow to the pro shop and mess with the releases, get the peep and D installed. I am also looking for a hard storage case.
> 
> I have no ideas about the arrow I will need for a 31#/70". still trying to review and read everyone's post. I will be starting 3D pretty soon after getting the bow and was told by a friend to get a larger diameter for that since it aids in target, then use a smaller diameter (lighter) arrow for hunting. good idea?




Lots of good arrows out there to choose from. Your friend suggested right to you in a wide diameter shaft for target shooting (line cutting capabilities).

For hunting ,,,yes a "lesser diameter" arrow will surely reduce friction while passing thru an animal. I DO NOT buy into the lighter arrow for hunting,,,YES lesser diameter,not WEIGHT. Weight helps with k.e. which gives more punch for penetration. Plus a heavier arrow helps reduce sound upon the shot too.

a couple arrows I shot that I liked are easton ACC 360's,Easton axis 400's, Easton Full metal Jacket 400's, Maxima Blue Streak 3d 350's,Beman ics hunters 400 and Easton Flatliners. No complaints with any of these arrows from me,,,especially with the ACC's that I have been using for hunting for maybe 15 years.

There is nothing wrong with shooting a IBO type arrow for hunting (5 grains per pound of draw weight). I actually am considering trying this out with my Maxima's or Flatliners. I like the heft in an arrow because I happen to hunt wild boar(year round)more often over the year then deer (only 3 months). It doesn't take much to pass thru a deer,and truthfully a well tuned arrow goes thru a wild boar pretty easy too,,,but if an arrow has some wiggle or waggle in flight,,,thats another story.


Good luck in your shooting.


----------



## sliverpicker

5MilesBack said:


> That's OK, the Silverflames don't perform all that well on plywood anyway. Other BH's tend to "blast" their way through plywood, while the Silverflames tend to cut through it. So they don't penetrate as far as some of the others. In my plywood tests the 125gr Strikers performed the best.


I don't want to waste my SF's either. They might not do well in plywood,but they are killer's for sure. I have been looking into the helix as a replacement for the SF. Anybody tried them? Merry Xmas to all...


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> I don't think plywood is a very good test for broadheads. That is why we are using some "different" mediums for additional testing.


hmmmmm - Got any Ballistic Gel ???


----------



## Jayb22

With my vengeance I got myself some Gold Tip Velocity XT arrows. I had a 20gr brass insert added along with a 100gr tip. I'm right around 400gr with a 27.5" arrow and have a FOC of around 12%. I like the idea of keeping a 100gr tip as everyone I hunt with shoots 100gr broadheads so we all can swap if needed and not have to worry about tuning our bows. Also I've found that there is a better selection/supply of 100gr heads as well. With me doing spot and stalk hunts on mule deer, I like having my pins fairly close together as it helps with distance guessing errors, but I still don't like the idea of shooting less than a 400gr arrow for hunting as I hunt deer and elk.


----------



## DOAGuide

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Lots of good arrows out there to choose from. Your friend suggested right to you in a wide diameter shaft for target shooting (line cutting capabilities).
> 
> For hunting ,,,yes a "lesser diameter" arrow will surely reduce friction while passing thru an animal. *I DO NOT buy into the lighter arrow for hunting*,,,YES lesser diameter,not WEIGHT. Weight helps with k.e. which gives more punch for penetration. Plus a heavier arrow helps reduce sound upon the shot too.
> 
> a couple arrows I shot that I liked are easton ACC 360's,Easton axis 400's, Easton Full metal Jacket 400's, Maxima Blue Streak 3d 350's,Beman ics hunters 400 and Easton Flatliners. No complaints with any of these arrows from me,,,especially with the ACC's that I have been using for hunting for maybe 15 years.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with shooting a IBO type arrow for hunting (5 grains per pound of draw weight). I actually am considering trying this out with my Maxima's or Flatliners. I like the heft in an arrow because I happen to hunt wild boar(year round)more often over the year then deer (only 3 months). It doesn't take much to pass thru a deer,and truthfully a well tuned arrow goes thru a wild boar pretty easy too,,,but if an arrow has some wiggle or waggle in flight,,,thats another story.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your shooting.


This is what has intrigued me about the Harvest Time Arrows. With Victory the shafts weigh 7.4 gpi (350 spine) and the HT-1 weigh 8.4 gpi (350 spine). This give my set-up a total weight of 403 gr with the HT-1 and 388 with the VAP. My normal axis hunting arrows run 408. This gives me a similar weight with a smaller diameter shaft and the tapered head. I plan to do some penetration tests at nominal ranges of 20-30 yards, then some extended ranges in the neighborhood of 60 yards. This should get interesting to say the least.


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> hmmmmm - Got any Ballistic Gel ???


You are a smart man. I have a recipe for a ballistic gel of sorts. If things go well I will be doing some tests with it sandwiched between "other" material. My wicked little mind has been working overtime on this one.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

kyraizor said:


> Ok Archery Vets. Please list a must have (or 5) that I should consider. Finally ordered my sight (spot Hogg Hunter wrap with 5 custom pins), Rest (QAD HD Ultra - Black), Tight spot 5 arrow quiver. I need to take the bow to the pro shop and mess with the releases, get the peep and D installed. I am also looking for a hard storage case.
> 
> I have no ideas about the arrow I will need for a 31#/70". still trying to review and read everyone's post. I will be starting 3D pretty soon after getting the bow and was told by a friend to get a larger diameter for that since it aids in target, then use a smaller diameter (lighter) arrow for hunting. good idea?


Since no one really answered your question I will give it a go. I am assuming you meant 31"/70# not 31#/70". Shooting 70# at 31" draw you will need an arrow with a spine in the .300" deflection deflection range. You might be able to get away with a .340" deflection but it's better to be overspined a little than to be underspined IMO.

Another thing to consider is how much front of center (FOC) that you want your arrows to have. The heavier the shaft in grains per inch (gpi) the harder it is to achieve a higher FOC. You can always throw on a heavier broadhead/tip to bring the FOC up but this also weakens the spine of the shaft. Therefore you could quite possibly/more often then are going to be underspined even with a .300" deflection arrow. Some people say that FOC isn't that important but it does play a bigger role than you think. 

If you need more help in deciding let us know. There are a lot of great arrows out there to choose from. Well unless you are a long draw archer trying to create a high FOC arrow that doesn't weigh 800gr.


----------



## 5MilesBack

sliverpicker said:


> I don't want to waste my SF's either. They might not do well in plywood,but they are killer's for sure.


Well, depending on what you shoot them into, you're not really wasting them. I haven't broken one yet and they are easy to resharpen, so they are fun to use for testing as well as most other decently made durable BH's. But that's part of the fun.........trying to see just how durable they really are. I shoot anything and everything I can find. When I get on a destruction binge nothing in my yard is safe. I put one through the handle on my handtruck one day........just for the heck of it. I like shooting stuff, and have plenty of time to do that.


----------



## DOAGuide

Also, I forgot to mention that I do NOT think plywood is a good medium for testing shafts. With a smaller diameter shaft you will get more penetration because there isn't a closing/sealing membrane similar to flesh or gelatin. That is why I am so excited to do these tests. Truth will be in the "pudding" so to speak.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

5MilesBack said:


> * I like shooting stuff, and have plenty of time to do that*.


Me too!!! :teeth: Here are a few of mine.....


----------



## antler365

At Christmas, all roads lead Home.... Merry Christmas to everyone!! Be safe and enjoy.. Give thanks for all you have.. :smile:

Jared


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> You are a smart man. I have a recipe for a ballistic gel of sorts. If things go well I will be doing some tests with it sandwiched between "other" material. My wicked little mind has been working overtime on this one.



SWEEEET!!!



MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Lots of good arrows out there to choose from... *I DO NOT buy into the lighter arrow for hunting*,,,...



I am certainly NO authority - just ask Karbon, but I do know what works for me and I have ALWAYS used arrows with a total weight as close to 5 gpi per inch of DL as possible and last year I harvested my biggest quarry to date - a 1350 lbs. bison. I was shooting a GTO at 71.4# and 29" DL shooting 358 gr total arrow weight and an 85 gr Slick Trick. It was a spot and stalk hunt and I shot him at 37 yards and just managed a clean pass through. Got him through the heart. He ran 53 yards and CRASHED to the ground. I was shooting that bow at 331 fps with my setup...


----------



## nontypical225

Well I am back from a day with the hounds. No luck today the guy I am hunting with has 3 very young dogs (puppies is more like it). He just got back into hounds he has one good rig dog but she has a hard time starting a track. Anyway it was still fun and in a few days we will be bach out with another houndsman and his dogs to see what we come up with


----------



## TTNuge

I think any arrow over 5 gpi has enough KE for any North American animal, even a big butted bison. But I do think some bows benefit from the sound dampening that a heavier arrow can offer. I definitely noticed a quieting effect when I switched arrows last year and added over 100 grains to my new arrows. Personally I'm thinking the Vengeance is going to be plenty quiet on it's own and I'm hoping I can go a bit lighter again this year and keep at 300fps or more, the more the better.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Also, I forgot to mention that I do NOT think plywood is a good medium for testing shafts. That is why I am so excited to do these tests. Truth will be in the "pudding" so to speak.


Note to self.... *"do not eat the pudding when visiting DOA."*
Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night. (I think I heard that somewhere.)


----------



## YeOleFart

merry christmas all


----------



## three5x5s

Merry Christmas, DOA make sure you get the ribeyes out of that freshely deceased calf before testing. thow them on the gril.l


----------



## IndyMcDan

Oregon HG said:


> WOW Double WHAMMY! Reaper Buck and LH!!!


Slapping the double whammy on me? That's just WRONG! And to top it off, the ATA show is here in my own hometown and since I am not "plugged into the industry" I am not allowed in. It's like being a fat guy at a buffet and not being allowed to eat!


----------



## matjok

*Merry Christmas everyone.*


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> Include me in this discussion if you will. I might be interested in shooting it.



You bet good times!


----------



## nhns4

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Mys2kal

Merry Christmas guys!!


----------



## Dameon

Merry Christmas!


----------



## woodsman78

Merry Christmas to All of the K+K Family


----------



## shockman

Merry Christmas everybody.
:santa::elf_moon::santa:


----------



## houndhamrick

Merry Xmas...


----------



## pendejo37

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## HONKER

Merry Christmas everyone. And I think it's going to be a great New Year.


----------



## Schpankme

Karbon said:


> K & K Archery Coming Soon 2011


I'm interested in knowing more about K&K Bows, but reading through 150+ posts is not going to happen.

Questions:

Where's the Bow Pics?

How many of the 1500 slots are left, for each of the two bows?

What does the current wait/delivery time look like ?

Where's the dealer list?
-------------------------------------------------------------

Cash Flow

Vengeance 
MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced) ..... $ 769,000

Vindicator
MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced) ....... $ 395,000

MSRP Gross Sales .................................. $1,164,000

CapEx & OpExp ..................................... $ 291,000

Gross Sales (each) for 10 + 1 Dealers ....... $ 53,000

Return of capital (ROC) .......................... $ 344,000


----------



## cerec_cat

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## SwitchBuck

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## shockman

Schpankme said:


> I'm interested in knowing more about K&K Bows, but reading through 150+ posts is not going to happen.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Where's the Bow Pics?
> 
> How many of the 1500 slots are left, for each of the two bows?
> 
> What does the current wait/delivery time look like ?
> 
> Where's the dealer list?
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cash Flow
> 
> Vengeance
> MSRP $ 769.00 (1000 will be produced) ..... $ 769,000
> 
> Vindicator
> MSRP $ 789.00 (500 will be produced) ....... $ 395,000
> 
> MSRP Gross Sales .................................. $1,164,000
> 
> CapEx & OpExp ..................................... $ 291,000
> 
> Gross Sales (each) for 10 + 1 Dealers ....... $ 53,000
> 
> Return of capital (ROC) .......................... $ 344,000




Here are all the answers as of Christmas day 2010.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371212


----------



## 5MilesBack

DOAGuide said:


> Also, I forgot to mention that I do NOT think plywood is a good medium for testing shafts. With a smaller diameter shaft you will get more penetration because there isn't a closing/sealing membrane similar to flesh or gelatin. That is why I am so excited to do these tests. Truth will be in the "pudding" so to speak.


The plywood test I did for light versus heavy arrows DID show a difference in penetration. However, shaft diameter never came into play because the light arrow never even penetrated to the point where the shaft was touching the plywood. With the heavy arrow (460gr), the BH was 7" past the backside of the plywood. With the light arrow (320gr), the BH point barely stuck out the backside of the plywood. Same BH (Slick Trick) on both arrows, shot out of my 60lb bow. But arrow diameters were similar anyway.

I also shoot boards. Wood/plywood may not be the best test medium, but it is hard like bone and personally.......there's nothing else on an animal that's going to stop my arrows, so hide and flesh and gelatin or whatever else soft material there is......really doesn't tell me anything about my setup. I don't do these tests to try to defy the laws of physics, I just want to see what my setups are capable of. And with a 550gr arrow going 300fps out of the new Vindicator, I'm pretty sure it will be *VERY* capable. Bring on the BIG bulls.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! The kids are finally up.....gotta go.


----------



## cordini

MERRY CHRISTMAS!



:santa:


----------



## .284

*merry christmas. Peace on earth and the very best to all.*


----------



## DOAGuide

Merry Christmas to all......


----------



## Karbon

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## slim9300

Merry Christmas! Where's Santa, aka Kevin? =) jk


----------



## lipcurl

merry christmas to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martincheetah

Merry Christmas


----------



## op27

Merry Ho Ho's


----------



## alaz

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jayb22

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope Santa was good to you all.


----------



## John 501

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to All.
Here is to hoping that 2011 brings everyone the happiness there deserve.


----------



## andy7yo

Best Christmas ever, my 18 month old girl was tearing wrapping paper off like a madman. She had a blast at home and both here nana's houses.

Then UPS did a special delivery of my Vengaence. :smile:


----------



## Oregon HG

andy7yo said:


> Best Christmas ever, my 18 month old girl was tearing wrapping paper off like a madman. She had a blast at home and both here nana's houses.
> 
> Then UPS did a special delivery of my Vengaence. :smile:


You got your also! Sweet! :tongue:


----------



## antler365

Oregon HG said:


> You got your also! Sweet! :tongue:


Sick humor...................:smile:


----------



## nhns4

So what was everyones favorite gift they got??


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> So what was everyones favorite gift they got??


 A shrewd 10" Carbon fiber stabilizer... Non Archery was a 8" Damascus chefs knife from Japan..


----------



## Longbow42

nhns4 said:


> So what was everyones favorite gift they got??


 ipad and Artic Shield booties and gloves.


----------



## nhns4

Non archery was the Franchi 1-12 Diamond... Itll go great with the puppy in the next year...
Should Tide me over till the Present I got myself lol...


----------



## Jayb22

I got the outdoor edge swing blade combo pack with the bone saw in it. I can't wait to try it out on a elk or deer. I still get some more gifts tonight and tomorrow so I'm hoping for more hunting stuff


----------



## Trailhuntin1

nhns4 said:


> So what was everyones favorite gift they got??


 Its still being made somewhere in Idaho


----------



## Out West

Any update on when pictures are going to be released and bows in the hands of people? I have money burning a hole in my pocket for two bows, but I'm waiting for some reviews....:tongue:


----------



## Schpankme

shockman said:


> Here are all the answers as of Christmas day 2010.


Thank you!


----------



## Mys2kal

Just got my Merry Christmas Vengeance photos from Kevin...and I cannot believe how awesome this bow looks...



















Just Kidding...Merry Christmas though.


----------



## .284

Mys2kal said:


> Just got my Merry Christmas Vengeance photos from Kevin...and I cannot believe how awesome this bow looks...
> 
> *Just Kidding*...Merry Christmas though.


You really are kidding aren't you? I mean you did get the pictures like *all* the rest of us did didn't you?


----------



## 2xR

So how was everyone's Christmas???


----------



## Oregon HG

nhns4 said:


> So what was everyones favorite gift they got??


The smile on my wife and 3 kids faces watching them open their gifts!


----------



## Oregon HG

So just to kill time what do you all think of these camo patterns? They are not in film YET, trying to talk this clothing company into getting into film! Their website is www.shineattire.com If ya order something let them know Oregon Hydrographics sent ya! I ordered almost $300 worth of their shirts and hoodies! The quality is awesome!


----------



## 138104

I just want to be the 6,000 post on this thread!! 

Woo hoo!!


----------



## matjok

And let me be the #6001.


----------



## sightpin

My favorite gift was my family sitting around the traditional breakfast table. As I gazed at each one of our 7 children with 2 of their wives and 1 baby granddaughter I began to get misty eyed as I do every year with the realization by the grace of God that we're all still here, and able to enjoy each others presence especially in such a large family as ours. I am eternally grateful to the One who's birth is at least recognized this day who has given the Gift of Eternal Life in Christ.


----------



## CdBurner

Oregon HG said:


> So just to kill time what do you all think of these camo patterns? They are not in film YET, trying to talk this clothing company into getting into film! Their website is www.shineattire.com If ya order something let them know Oregon Hydrographics sent ya! I ordered almost $300 worth of their shirts and hoodies! The quality is awesome!


 Is Jimmy "Bigtime" Miller affiliated with them?


----------



## DOAGuide

CdBurner said:


> Is Jimmy "Bigtime" Miller affiliated with them?


Yes he is.


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Yes he is.


Who???


----------



## shockman

Morning all... its the day after Christmas.
Are the machinists back to work yet???


----------



## CdBurner

Oregon HG said:


> Who???


Jimmy Miller (best comedic actor on tv!) affiliated with Moonshine attire.


----------



## 2xR

Definately like that Outshine pattern and colors...


----------



## 5MilesBack

CdBurner said:


> Jimmy Miller (best comedic actor on tv!) affiliated with Moonshine attire.


Never heard of him.


----------



## stanmc55

so, are the K&K bows 2010 or 2011?


----------



## Just 1 More

stanmc55 said:


> so, are the K&K bows 2010 or 2011?


I would say 2011 since you're not going to see one in 2010


----------



## shockman

Just 1 More said:


> I would say 2011 since you're not going to see one in 2010


Wadda ya mean not going to see one in 2010???
Karbon already has his vengeance...


----------



## cordini

So now I am trying to decide about which rest to go with on the Vindicator.....I have been using the QAD UltraPro HD on all my bows w/o any issues. I had tried the TT Extreme FC and liked it before I swithced to the QAD's.....I just picked up a Smackdown, so now I have a QAD & Smackdown for the Vindicator. I like the idea of the limbdriven rest....If QAD would do that I would be all over it, if they could keep the lock up feature with it. I am leaning towards the Smackdown....I know I can pulll off spot-n-stalk with it and keep the arrow secure with a Limbsaver arrow pad on the shelf. How have those of you who have/are using the Smackdown like them?


----------



## nhns4

Afternoon football fans.


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> I am leaning towards the Smackdown....I know I can pulll off spot-n-stalk with it and keep the arrow secure with a Limbsaver arrow pad on the shelf. How have those of you who have/are using the Smackdown like them?


Cord,
I've been using a TT rest and have found them very user friendly from both the ground and from a tree. Quiet, complete containment and smooth. Just sent a smackdown to K&K to tune my VENGEANCE with.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> So now I am trying to decide about which rest to go with on the Vindicator.....I have been using the QAD UltraPro HD on all my bows w/o any issues. I had tried the TT Extreme FC and liked it before I swithced to the QAD's.....I just picked up a Smackdown, so now I have a QAD & Smackdown for the Vindicator. I like the idea of the limbdriven rest....If QAD would do that I would be all over it, if they could keep the lock up feature with it. I am leaning towards the Smackdown....I know I can pulll off spot-n-stalk with it and keep the arrow secure with a Limbsaver arrow pad on the shelf. How have those of you who have/are using the Smackdown like them?


Cord

I am a HUGE fan of the Smackdown. Easy to set-up and tune. You can't go wrong with this rest. One of the 4 I own is with Kevin as we speak.


----------



## cerec_cat

I went with the smackdown


----------



## d_ninja

cordini said:


> So now I am trying to decide about which rest to go with on the Vindicator.....I have been using the QAD UltraPro HD on all my bows w/o any issues. I had tried the TT Extreme FC and liked it before I swithced to the QAD's.....I just picked up a Smackdown, so now I have a QAD & Smackdown for the Vindicator. *I like the idea of the limbdriven rest*....If QAD would do that I would be all over it, if they could keep the lock up feature with it. I am leaning towards the Smackdown....I know I can pulll off spot-n-stalk with it and keep the arrow secure with a Limbsaver arrow pad on the shelf. How have those of you who have/are using the Smackdown like them?


Just curious why limbdriven is your choice. What's the advantage over cabledriven?


----------



## Oregon HG

d_ninja said:


> Just curious why limbdriven is your choice. What's the advantage over cabledriven?


Cables stretch over time! Limbs always stay consistant.


----------



## cordini

No pressure on cables....I did try a Limbdriver for awhile, and while a great shooting rest, their arrow containment blade left something to be desired for spot-n-stalk hunting. I think I'll be going with the Smackdown.....I just wish I had time to get it dipped before I send it out to Kevin, although black looks good on the rest. Since I don't have it in my hands yet, can you tell me how they have it set up to attach to the limbs?


----------



## cordini

And can anyone tell me why these stupid posts duplicate words between the last word on 1st line & 1st word on the 2nd line?? Bugging the heck out of me!!


----------



## cerec_cat

cordini said:


> No pressure on cables....I did try a Limbdriver for awhile, and while a great shooting rest, their arrow containment blade left something to be desired for spot-n-stalk hunting. I think I'll be going with the Smackdown.....I just wish I had time to get it dipped before I send it out to Kevin, although black looks good on the rest. Since I don't have it in my hands yet, can you tell me how they have it set up to attach to the limbs?


they have it in camo. I got black though, because it would look better on the predator.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> No pressure on cables....I did try a Limbdriver for awhile, and while a great shooting rest, their arrow containment blade left something to be desired for spot-n-stalk hunting. I think I'll be going with the Smackdown.....I just wish I had time to get it dipped before I send it out to Kevin, although black looks good on the rest. Since I don't have it in my hands yet, can you tell me how they have it set up to attach to the limbs?


They supply a small "sandwich" clip that screws between the limbs. Then where that cord comes into the attachment they have a set screw so you can adjust it with ease. So easy to set-up.


----------



## nhns4

Hello from the tree.


----------



## antler365

nhns4 said:


> Hello from the tree.


We have 50+ MPH winds and it's snowing 2 inches an hour... Looking at 2 feet tonight in parts of the state.. Good luck tonight!


----------



## shockman

nhns4 said:


> Hello from the tree.


Now that is a dedicated K&K man.


----------



## Twsted

Am I crazy or were there less than 200 pages in this thread yesterday?


----------



## cordini

Twsted said:


> Am I crazy or were there less than 200 pages in this thread yesterday?


I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## antler365

Twsted said:


> Am I crazy or were there less than 200 pages in this thread yesterday?


 I noticed the same thing! But I'm old and forget things.. So i didn't trust myself LOL


----------



## Oregon HG

ya something glitched last night and I think there are less messages per page now!


----------



## op27

I was freaking out and thought Kevin posted a pic. I thought wow, it doubled since last night something must be up.


----------



## north slope

Christmas is over, now I am really getting excited.... I got a 8 inch stingray for Christmas, just need a vengeance to screw it into...


----------



## antler365

"I got a 8 inch stingray for Christmas, just need a vengeance to screw it into..." My mind is in the gutter LMAO


----------



## muzzyman1212

Whats the longest thread in AT history?


----------



## andy7yo

It went from 40 replies per page down to 30. 

OK Kevin, Christmas is over, how about throwing us a bone.:teeth:


----------



## YeOleFart

nhns4 said:


> Hello from the tree.


I hope you got out of the tree OK, it's dark here!!!! lol
was any thing moving out there? Thinking about sitting myself.


----------



## 12 rings only

nhns4 said:


> Hello from the tree.





YeOleFart said:


> I hope you got out of the tree OK, it's dark here!!!! lol
> was any thing moving out there? Thinking about sitting myself.



It's really...Really...REALLY Dark outside now!! Maybe he's hanging one in the barn!!


----------



## nhns4

No deer. Saw one doe she didn't come into range. Was a nice night. And yes it is dark dark now. But this beer is sooooo cold and gooood


----------



## Bowbuster123

Twsted said:


> Am I crazy or were there less than 200 pages in this thread yesterday?


Yep. I figured the pics where posted and I had missed out BIG TIME. 
I was just a little disappointed when I opened it up and no pics.
Oh well at least I don't have to go back and read threw a 100 pages to figure out what I missed. LOL


----------



## nhns4

Ditto


----------



## PoppieWellie

andy7yo said:


> It went from 40 replies per page down to 30.
> 
> OK Kevin, Christmas is over, how about throwing us a bone.:teeth:


Hang in there, January is only a week away.


----------



## CdBurner

PoppieWellie said:


> Hang in there, January is only a week away.


True, but "sometime" in January could be 5 weeks away. Only a 35 day difference. LOL - lots of guys clamoring for them.


----------



## CdBurner

Myself included.


----------



## cordini

We are getting oh so close.....


----------



## 72Beetle

DOAGuide said:


> I don't think plywood is a very good test for broadheads. That is why we are using some "different" mediums for additional testing.


They did pretty well with my testing. 3/4" cabinet grade 12 layer Birch plywood. 64 lbs 32" draw. 180 gr Silver Flames. 15 yds.

http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr250/72Beetle/silver flame/?action=view&current=IMAG0030.flv


----------



## YeOleFart

Morning all -- nice and brisk here 18 degrees and sun shine.


----------



## bowtech dually

If the bows are done on time or close to it Kevin and Kate did a hell of a job. As you know a lot of this is out of there hands as far as machining, dipping, anodizing, string production, etc.. Almost everything they are at the mercy of others to hold up their end.

BD


----------



## footindave

Not sure if this issue has been covered but just wondering if these bows are going to like a weaker splined arrow like the strothers? I ordered the 65# vindicator and just need some arrow opinions, currenly use 250 maxima, too weak??


----------



## Karbon

Anyone see anything wrong with this pic?
:wink:


----------



## Trailhuntin1

72Beetle said:


> They did pretty well with my testing. 3/4" cabinet grade 12 layer Birch plywood. 64 lbs 32" draw. 180 gr Silver Flames. 15 yds.
> 
> http://s488.photobucket.com/albums/rr250/72Beetle/silver flame/?action=view&current=IMAG0030.flv


dog sounds scared


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> Anyone see anything wrong with this pic?
> :wink:
> 
> View attachment 962064


its a ford? haha


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> Anyone see anything wrong with this pic?
> :wink:
> 
> View attachment 962064


 Theres a duck but no deer what the heck


----------



## Karbon

wow...a little too much eggnog and booze guys.:teeth:


----------



## Karbon

mys2kal said:


> its a ford? Haha


i will not touch gm


----------



## antler365

That sticker begins with a S and not a K...............


----------



## norsask darton

No K&K Archery decals.


----------



## norsask darton

antler365 said:


> That sticker begins with a S and not a K...............


Beat me to the punch. lol


----------



## cerec_cat

yeah I need to get the ole razor blade out also.


----------



## jrb CO

Will an aftermarket grip for a Strother Infinity fit on a Vindicator? Are the risers similar?


----------



## Karbon

Grips are supposed to be the same on the K&K now, as the Infinity (SA's were)
I have a Torqueless grip for a SA that I don't need either...


----------



## SemperF

*Uh oh*

I got the misses a setup for Christmas she has MS and no strength to pull a vertical bow so I hoped this would work just not this well, look at her smile, that is when I knew she was thinking yup I can shoot better than you. DOH!


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> Anyone see anything wrong with this pic?
> :wink:
> 
> View attachment 962064


I don't know about wrong BUT I think that last time there was a Cowboys' star on the back. Wouldn't it being gone be a good thing?


----------



## .284

SemperF,
If that smile doesn't say that everything is good and right with the world, I don't know what else could!!!!


----------



## Out West

Will the K&K bows be using No Glovs, or traditional speed nocks?


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> SemperF,
> If that smile doesn't say that everything is good and right with the world, I don't know what else could!!!!


 Yeah it made my Christmas, she always felt like the kid nobody picked to play kickball, when she shot she was jumping up and down shouting I got a bullseye and she got all at the range to come see. Now all I got to do is adjust her scope 4 clicks right LOL so she can't do that again LOL J/K


----------



## Karbon

it's still there...the Dallas Star


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> it's still there...the Dallas Star


We were just hoping that maybe you'd finally seen the light. 
So if the star is still there, I give as to what's wrong. I don't think that the "RIGHT" decals are available yet, so...... ??????


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> We were just hoping that maybe you'd finally seen the light.
> So if the star is still there, I give as to what's wrong. I don't think that the "RIGHT" decals are available yet, so...... ??????


You could put a Denver Lambs sticker on it LOL


----------



## mtelknut

Out West said:


> Will the K&K bows be using No Glovs, or traditional speed nocks?


I believe Kevin said he is talking with one of the dampener company's about a new improved string dampening item....


----------



## DOAGuide

Out West said:


> Will the K&K bows be using No Glovs, or traditional speed nocks?


There is something new in the works.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> I got the misses a setup for Christmas she has MS and no strength to pull a vertical bow so I hoped this would work just not this well, look at her smile, that is when I knew she was thinking yup I can shoot better than you. DOH!
> 
> View attachment 962102


The equipment doesn't matter. The smile on her face says it all buddy. Congrats......YOU DA MAN!

Let her know that we are ALL proud of her and hope her passion for the sport continues to grow.


----------



## DOAGuide

mtelknut said:


> I believe Kevin said he is talking with one of the dampener company's about a new improved string dampening item....


Bowjax!


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> The equipment doesn't matter. The smile on her face says it all buddy. Congrats......YOU DA MAN!
> 
> Let her know that we are ALL proud of her and hope her passion for the sport continues to grow.


 She has stated turkies in Nebraska are gonna get a smackdown this spring and she just told me I better not touch her scope LOL


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> She has stated turkies in Nebraska are gonna get a smackdown this spring and she just told me I better not touch her scope LOL



You'd better find something else to jump out of 'cause I think she's onto you!!


----------



## SemperF

I am not allowed to even look at her crossbow anymore and she made me buy a hand crank cocker at Bass Pro for her so she could cock it herself she said I don't need or want your help. I think she has new found confidence and if Im not careful shes gonna throw me out the second story window LOL she is now reading a book about turkies Im screwed LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> I am not allowed to even look at her crossbow anymore and she made me buy a hand crank cocker at Bass Pro for her so she could cock it herself she said I don't need or want your help. I think she has new found confidence and if Im not careful shes gonna throw me out the second story window LOL she is now reading a book about turkies Im screwed LOL


It's awesome to hear those kinds of comments. I think you are screwed hard. Your outdoor budget just got cut in half. The other half is now hers. LOL!


----------



## YeOleFart

Karbon said:


> Anyone see anything wrong with this pic?
> :wink:
> 
> View attachment 962064


What decal is that in the lower left corner, next to the DU duck


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> It's awesome to hear those kinds of comments. I think you are screwed hard. You outdoor budget just got cut in half. The other half is now hers. LOL!


Oh no Im not that smart it was her budget to begin with she lets me have some stuff just so I stay outta her and the kids hair once in awhile LOL She has been looking at my broadheads and likes my Silverflames Im like no no no you wouldn't LOL She says I have to sleep some time..........


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Oh no Im not that smart it was her budget to begin with she lets me have some stuff just so I stay outta her and the kids hair once in awhile LOL She has been looking at my broadheads and likes my Silverflames Im like no no no you wouldn't LOL She says I have to sleep some time..........


LMAO! Been there done that buddy! My wife takes half my gear and already owns the other half.


----------



## .284

SemperF said:


> She says I have to sleep some time..........


I'd be sleeping with one... no *both* eyes open!!!


----------



## SemperF

.284 said:


> I'd be sleeping with one... no *both* eyes open!!!


 One set of keys to my truck Silverflames locked up keys hidden now I can't find my keys or truck LOL


----------



## Karbon

YeOleFart said:


> What decal is that in the lower left corner, next to the DU duck


Drake


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> Drake


They make some awesome waterfowl gear. I pro-staffed for them for a couple of years and loved EVERY piece of clothing they made. Wish I had more time for the ducks. Might have to focus on that again next year.


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> They make some awesome waterfowl gear. I pro-staffed for them for a couple of years and loved EVERY piece of clothing they made. Wish I had more time for the ducks. Might have to focus on that again next year.


they do make good gear. I have a bunch and hope to D hunt a little more this year. I'll be training a puppy to so my old girl and the new pup will have a bunch of time in the swap this year...I hope.


----------



## PoppieWellie

mtelknut said:


> I believe Kevin said he is talking with one of the dampener company's about a new improved string dampening item....


Right! I heard Kevin mentioned that Bowjax is just some distance from his place, and they are making custom dampeners just for the K&K bows.


----------



## Karbon

PoppieWellie said:


> Right! I heard Kevin mentioned that Bowjax is just some distance from his place, and they are making custom dampeners just for the K&K bows.


Good to here.


----------



## DOAGuide

PoppieWellie said:


> Right! I heard Kevin mentioned that Bowjax is just some distance from his place, and they are making custom dampeners just for the K&K bows.


I got a confirmation from Kevin a couple weeks ago that Bowjax was working on something.


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> I got a confirmation from Kevin a couple weeks ago that Bowjax was working on something.


i'm sure with Kevin working on it the dampners will last longer than the 2 weeks i'm used to!! just ordered a Vindicator to go along with the Vengeance i ordered in Oct!! i'm trying to talk them in to sending them both out at the same time! NO, not the later order date(i hope)!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Hello again to all from the tree. See if I can get r done tonight


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Hello again to all from the tree. See if I can get r done tonight


 good luck!!!! whats the temp?


----------



## 2xR

cordini said:


> So now I am trying to decide about which rest to go with on the Vindicator.....I have been using the QAD UltraPro HD on all my bows w/o any issues. I had tried the TT Extreme FC and liked it before I swithced to the QAD's.....I just picked up a Smackdown, so now I have a QAD & Smackdown for the Vindicator. I like the idea of the limbdriven rest....If QAD would do that I would be all over it, if they could keep the lock up feature with it. I am leaning towards the Smackdown....I know I can pulll off spot-n-stalk with it and keep the arrow secure with a Limbsaver arrow pad on the shelf. How have those of you who have/are using the Smackdown like them?


On my third smackdown now on three different bows and I am really liking it! I was a limb driver only guy until this year and I have tried two different QADs with less than stellar results; the code red which was basically a slightly less functional QAD; the G5 Expert II and Pro with ok results but not better than the LD other than styling/looks; and even a couple different BoDoodle's. So far I am gonna stick with the smack down for my K&K - limb driver but better with the FC and no shelf contact!!!


----------



## Karbon

I'm sticking with the Smackdowns too. I have 3 all working (or worked) great on the bows I've shot them on...


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> They supply a small "sandwich" clip that screws between the limbs. Then where that cord comes into the attachment they have a set screw so you can adjust it with ease. So easy to set-up.


Unfortunately the sandwich clip doesn't work with BT or SA because there isn't enough clearance between the cam and the limb cut out. It was too close for my comfort, like 1/16".


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> I'm sticking with the Smackdowns too. I have 3 all working (or worked) great on the bows I've shot them on...



And I owe my trying the TT to the K-man. Thanks for the recommendation!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

2xR said:


> Unfortunately the sandwich clip doesn't work with BT or SA because there isn't enough clearance between the cam and the limb cut out. It was too close for my comfort, like 1/16".


I have one set-up on my SR71 and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## nhns4

Temp 28.


----------



## Karbon

68 here in my lab...damnit. I'd offer a trade? My office for your blind today!


----------



## nhns4

Couple turkeys about 100 yrds out.


----------



## .284

2xR said:


> Unfortunately the sandwich clip doesn't work with BT or SA because there isn't enough clearance between the cam and the limb cut out. It was too close for my comfort, like 1/16".


I have my SR71 set up with a TT attached to the cable and it works great that way for me.


----------



## .284

[QUOTECouple turkeys about 100 yrds out.QUOTE]

Throwing salt in an open wound just isn't nice. No work = plenty of time *BUT* nothing in season.


----------



## 2xR

.284 said:


> I have my SR71 set up with a TT attached to the cable and it works great that way for me.



That's how I did mine too! The limb attachment worked fine on the Evo and I have it tied into the yolk at the Y on my DS350...


----------



## 2xR

DOAGuide said:


> I have one set-up on my SR71 and it seems to work just fine.



Hmmmmm Dave. I only had approx. 1/8" between my cam and the limb edge cup cut out. I tried using the limb clip but the cord was with in 1/16" ish of the cam and I wasn't comfortable shooting it like this because I figured the cam/limb moved at least that much and I could just imagine the cam cutting the attachment cord as it rotated and screwing the arrow flight up...


----------



## Longbow42

I looked at the TT Smackdown FC at LAS last week. The thing that bothered me was first, the weight/bulk and the launcher. It is very wide and almost flat. I understand why it has to be flat to keep the arrow from falling down between the launcher and FC, but it seems that the arrow may not always find it's way in the V?


----------



## 2xR

Longbow42 said:


> I looked at the TT Smackdown FC at LAS last week. The thing that bothered me was first, the weight/bulk and the launcher. It is very wide and almost flat. I understand why it has to be flat to keep the arrow from falling down between the launcher and FC, but it seems that the arrow may not always find it's way in the V?



I got in the habit of using the LimbSaver arrow rest a couple years ago with the LD so I have had no problem with the Smackdown in this regard...


----------



## link06

Well looking back, I'm kind of glad we didn't see pics too early and than have to wait. I think it's easier waiting on a bow you have never seen before versus seeing and than having to wait months to get it. With that being said I hope Kevin got his risers today and is building right now as we speak. LOL!


----------



## .284

Longbow42 said:


> I looked at the TT Smackdown FC at LAS last week. The thing that bothered me was first, the weight/bulk and the launcher. It is very wide and almost flat. I understand why it has to be flat to keep the arrow from falling down between the launcher and FC, but it seems that the arrow may not always find it's way in the V?


Granted that I've probably only shot about 1500 arrows out of mine but it has never failed me yet. It is very quiet and smooth so I just sent another one to K&K for my new VENGEANCE.


----------



## bro.betterley

wouldnt surprise me if kevin is hard at work as we post!


----------



## cerec_cat

Got my smackdown ordered along with the wrapped hogg it hunter. I have been a qad/axcell armortech guy, but wanted to try a different setup.


----------



## nhns4

Well no shot at deer tonight. Saw 3 doe but they were just out of bow range. Beautiful night though


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Couldnt you just tie the Smackdown cord to the limb like you can with a Limbdriver? Then you wouldnt have to worry about using the limb clip.


----------



## Karbon

Yes, I have it tied on a Destroyer that way.

The limb clip is nice IMO. 

I also use no arrow holder. I don't even pay attention to the arrow as much as the LD since the arrow naturally finds the "V" even though it's wide and sort of a flat launcher...


----------



## realmfg

cerec_cat said:


> Got my smackdown ordered along with the wrapped hogg it hunter. I have been a qad/axcell armortech guy, but wanted to try a different setup.


Thats funny, I have been a LD and Sword guy and bought the QAD and Axcel for my Vengeance. I pm'ed Kevin on the QAD and he said they are his favorite rest so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## Karbon

I though Kevin loved some ancient GKF rest...


----------



## realmfg

Karbon said:


> I though Kevin loved some ancient GKF rest...


Said he put a Qad on his Son's bow.


----------



## stanmc55

Aggieland said:


> I'm going to have to kick my own @$$ im affraid if I don't order one of these bows site unseen.. Your killing my K&K..............:darkbeer:


yeah, you need to get of the fence,at least one more bow sold today. to me!! now i'll have one of each model. but ,go ahead and kick yourself or jump off the right side of the fence!!jmo


----------



## nhns4

Just do it.


----------



## Oregon HG

bowtech dually said:


> If the bows are done on time or close to it Kevin and Kate did a hell of a job. As you know a lot of this is out of there hands as far as machining, dipping, anodizing, string production, etc.. Almost everything they are at the mercy of others to hold up their end.
> 
> BD


At this time it is just the Machining that is running behind, which unfortunately delays my process, and anodizing!!! I have quite a few limbs already done and returned to K&K and as far as I have heard it is now just the Risers everything else is pretty much in place!


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> At this time it is just the Machining that is running behind, which unfortunately delays my process, and anodizing!!! I have quite a few limbs already done and returned to K&K and as far as I have heard it is now just the Risers everything else is pretty much in place!


Mike

Any word on when you "might" expect risers?


----------



## Oregon HG

Karbon said:


> Anyone see anything wrong with this pic?
> :wink:
> 
> View attachment 962064


Ya it doesn't say Strother 2010 on it! I will still use my SA bow as a back-up! Still designed by the best! Well atleast at that point they were!


----------



## Oregon HG

Out West said:


> Will the K&K bows be using No Glovs, or traditional speed nocks?


something similar to the No Gloves, but not exactly the same!


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Mike
> 
> Any word on when you "might" expect risers?


Well the mights keep getting changed, so I won't speculate on any specific dates! We were hoping to have the first approved riser here last week, but the machine shop didn't live up to their timeline....


----------



## DOAGuide

Oregon HG said:


> Well the mights keep getting changed, so I won't speculate on any specific dates! We were hoping to have the first approved riser here last week, but the machine shop didn't live up to their timeline....


That always sucks when people don't live up to their word. Hopefully they will surprise us soon. We know its not you or Kevin. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## stanmc55

Oregon HG said:


> Well the mights keep getting changed, so I won't speculate on any specific dates! We were hoping to have the first approved riser here last week, but the machine shop didn't live up to their timeline....


i hope the work is worth the wait! we don't want Kevin going postal!!! oh man, no offense Cordini!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

stanmc55 said:


> i hope the work is worth the wait! *we don't want Kevin going postal!!! oh man, no offense Cordini!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Now that there is down right funny!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

Oregon HG said:


> At this time it is just the Machining that is running behind, which unfortunately *delays my process, and anodizing!!! *I have quite a few limbs already done and returned to K&K and as far as I have heard it is now just the Risers everything else is pretty much in place!


Are you doing the anodizing???
And have black limbs been done???
Just asking because we all know that the all black bows should be shipped first:embara:


----------



## norsask darton

Bowbuster123 said:


> Are you doing the anodizing???
> And have black limbs been done???
> Just asking because we all know that the all black bows should be shipped first:embara:


I agree 100%


----------



## stanmc55

Bowbuster123 said:


> Are you doing the anodizing???
> And have black limbs been done???
> Just asking because we all know that the all black bows should be shipped first:embara:


i hope all the anodized bows ship first too!!!!


----------



## stixshooter

DOAGuide said:


> That always sucks when people don't live up to their word. Hopefully they will surprise us soon. We know its not you or Kevin. Fingers are crossed.



You know ... It will be worth the wait ... I'd rather have it right than rushed ... I agree have total faith that my sweet Vidicator will be in my hands out on the range when the time is right .... Still excited but it will get here when it gets here

I know Mike and Kevin are trying hard to get er done and they will ....


----------



## .284

Bowbuster123 said:


> And have black limbs been done???
> Just asking because we all know that the all black bows should be shipped first:embara:


No that is...... "the *BLACK* bows" *WILL* be shipped first.


----------



## andy7yo

Ya'll know the God's Country camo bows are going out first, that is the "stock" pattern. At least that is what I am hoping..............LOL


----------



## nhns4

Reaper buck won't be first. Do I'm not expecting it. But I can't wait to see the pick of the full bow.


----------



## andy7yo

nhns4 said:


> Reaper buck won't be first. Do I'm not expecting it. But I can't wait to see the pick of the full bow.



reaper buck is sweet, I may send my Dren out for a dip when it becomes available.


----------



## op27

nhns4 said:


> Reaper buck won't be first. Do I'm not expecting it. But I can't wait to see the pick of the full bow.


yep, us reaper buck folks will be the february crowd.

I dont care, its cold out there.


Anybody know what launcher arm to send with the QAD. I have the t1 on there now.( was shooting FOBS)


----------



## realmfg

op27 said:


> Anybody know what launcher arm to send with the QAD. I have the t1 on there now.( was shooting FOBS)


T1 installed on mine and I am sending it that way. I shoot FOBS as well.


----------



## Mxracer532

K Fellow Kevin and Kate supporters, help my wife and I out and help us pick our baby boys name. Hunter has already been axed! Middle name is after mine and my grandpa's middle Hoyt (nothing to do with the bow company)!
So (blank) Hoyt Ralston.


----------



## Crackers

> Anybody know what launcher arm to send with the QAD. I have the t1 on there now.( was shooting FOBS)


If you are not using fobs then put the standard back on


----------



## op27

Crackers said:


> If you are not using fobs then put the standard back on


thank you


----------



## Oregon HG

Oregon HG said:


> At this time it is just the Machining that is running behind, which unfortunately delays my process, and anodizing!!! I have quite a few limbs already done and returned to K&K and as far as I have heard it is now just the Risers everything else is pretty much in place!


My bad guys, I said Anodizing, meant Powdercoating...


----------



## Oregon HG

Bowbuster123 said:


> Are you doing the anodizing???
> And have black limbs been done???
> Just asking because we all know that the all black bows should be shipped first:embara:


Sorry I meant Powdercoating, was just going off what the person I was responding to said!
Black Limbs, yes some have been done! Along with Camo in all but the reaper buck!


----------



## Oregon HG

The way I am set up to dip the stuff, we are going in order of what was ordered! So there will be a mix of Camo patterns getting dipped daily once the flow starts coming in!


----------



## SemperF

Then the other stuff you have to dip LOL Im just waiting for Kevin to be caught up before we do the special bow.


----------



## Oregon HG

SemperF said:


> Then the other stuff you have to dip LOL Im just waiting for Kevin to be caught up before we do the special bow.


Ya once we get going it won't take long! I have another "special" bow I will be doing once I get my Maitland Zeus, will be a total package 3d bow!


----------



## Jayb22

Hey mike do you want us to send accesories to your address below? I'm headed to whitefish Montana in the morning and am planning on shipping my quiver hood from there as it will save me shipping internationally. Can you pm me how much extra ontop of dipping for the hood shipped to Calgary Alberta Canada?


----------



## .284

Good morning sports fans,
11* and *NO WIND *this morning. Just a little snow to plow and a beautiful sunny day. No work and no late season hunting so I'll have to go to the basement and shoot my "OFF" brand bow and try and imagine what my new VENGEANCE will shoot like.


----------



## cordini

stanmc55 said:


> i hope the work is worth the wait! we don't want Kevin going postal!!! oh man, no offense Cordini!!!


No sweat.....I don't let myself get too worked up about stuff anymore. Lots of things in life happen that you cannot control....Only how you react to it.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

cordini said:


> No sweat.....I don't let myself get too worked up about stuff anymore. Lots of things in life happen that you cannot control....Only how you react to it.


So true!


----------



## SemperF

cordini said:


> No sweat.....I don't let myself get too worked up about stuff anymore. Lots of things in life happen that you cannot control....Only how you react to it.


So true, I went shooting a (bow) and shot an arrow with no tip and damaged some stuff on bow and all I can think is well guess we better fix that time for new strings. It is all in the way we react.


----------



## woodsman78

Morning all SemperF that is one nasty ouch . I never have but my kid did a while back he stood there with just a riser in his hand with that deer in the head lights look in his eyes and all he could say is what happened !!! later Clyde


----------



## Trailhuntin1

SemperF said:


> So true, I went shooting a (bow) and shot an arrow with no tip and damaged some stuff on bow and all I can think is well guess we better fix that time for new strings. It is all in the way we react.


I've done worse... I know this was a stupid move, but! Got in a hurry shooting one night. Anyway i got so busy trying out the sight light i..i..forgot to load the arrow. Drew back, released and pow! I got messed up cams. I had to just sit down and laugh it off.


----------



## nhns4

Afternoon


----------



## Oregon HG

Trailhuntin1 said:


> I've done worse... I know this was a stupid move, but! Got in a hurry shooting one night. Anyway i got so busy trying out the sight light i..i..forgot to load the arrow. Drew back, released and pow! I got messed up cams. I had to just sit down and laugh it off.


I drew back my SR with a customer (AT user) in the shop showing him how smooth the bow was and we had just been in the heat room, so my hands were sweaty, about 90% draw and the string slipped my fingers! string jumped the cams, bending both cams slightly! Ya felt like a dumb ****! I can't ever remeber dry firing a bow!


----------



## SemperF

I know one thing if you have an arrow with no tip no insert for tip that thing will flat out move I bet it went 375. I know some are asking why no tip no insert, well I have an arrow I use for set up and it got mixed in my shooting bag. Note to self paint setup arrow flor orange.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

That's fantastic.


----------



## .284

Kevin,
You are AMAZING! What a great way to keep us in extreme anticipation.


----------



## vahunter102

kevin strother1 said:


> mike,
> 
> i rebuilt the sr and since i had it, i figured i should test it against the vengeance. Set both bows up to the exact same measured specs for dl and dw(vengeance was holding 5 pounds less at full draw)shot a 350 arrow and a 437 grain arrow.
> 
> With the 350 grain arrow the vengeance was only 4.8 fps behind, with the 437 grain the vengeance was only 2.9 fps behind, the vengeance had the *smooth* mods on it.
> 
> Just an fyi. Remember the vengeance has 1" more brace height.


very nice!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I rebuilt the SR and since I had it, I figured I should test it against the Vengeance. Set both bows up to the exact same measured specs for DL and DW(Vengeance was holding 5 pounds less at full draw)shot a 350 arrow and a 437 grain arrow.
> 
> With the 350 grain arrow the Vengeance was only 4.8 fps behind, with the 437 grain the Vengeance was only 2.9 fps behind, the Vengeance had the *smooth* mods on it.
> 
> Just an FYI. Remember the Vengeance has 1" more brace height.


Pleeeeeaaaaase don't tell us things like this Kevin!!!! I am having a hard enough time waiting for pics of a completed bow. Now you make statements like this and my heart starts pounding, hands get all sweaty, mouth is dry. 
*IS IT JANUARY YET????*


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> Pleeeeeaaaaase don't tell us things like this Kevin!!!! I am having a hard enough time waiting for pics of a completed bow. Now you make statements like this and my heart starts pounding, hands get all sweaty, mouth is dry.
> *IS IT JANUARY YET????*


Bowbuster calm down breath in breath out LOL


----------



## Just 1 More

Trailhuntin1 said:


> I've done worse... I know this was a stupid move, but! Got in a hurry shooting one night. Anyway i got so busy trying out the sight light i..i..forgot to load the arrow. Drew back, released and pow! I got messed up cams. I had to just sit down and laugh it off.


worked out great for me :darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter

So how much longer until we see a pic of a complete bow? I kinda gotta admit I'm losing interest here.


----------



## Grand River Zip

I'm a Ralston. Gotta be a 2 syllable name. I'm sure it will be fitting once arrives, When's he due to arrive?



Mxracer532 said:


> K Fellow Kevin and Kate supporters, help my wife and I out and help us pick our baby boys name. Hunter has already been axed! Middle name is after mine and my grandpa's middle Hoyt (nothing to do with the bow company)!
> So (blank) Hoyt Ralston.


----------



## DOAGuide

I'm NOT losing interest at all.........I do think we have reached a state of calm anticipation. We know that the delay is due to the machinists. Crap happens and its out of Kevin's control. It will happen soon and the enthusiasm will be out of control again. Once pictures are posted we will ALL be going ballistic waiting for UPS to deliver the bows.

Everyone breath deep. "Good things are coming......good things"!!!! (anyone name the movie and who made the quote?)
David


----------



## Kevin Strother1

vhunter said:


> So how much longer until we see a pic of a complete bow? I kinda gotta admit I'm losing interest here.


I am not promising anything, but maybe late tomorrow!!!


----------



## achiro

DOAGuide said:


> I'm NOT losing interest at all.........I do think we have reached a state of calm anticipation. We know that the delay is due to the machinists. Crap happens and its out of Kevin's control. It will happen soon and the enthusiasm will be out of control again. Once pictures are posted we will ALL be going ballistic waiting for UPS to deliver the bows.
> 
> Everyone breath deep. "Good things are coming......good things"!!!! (anyone name the movie and who made the quote?)
> David


Not sure that it's in "delay" status at this point is it? Kevin seems to be well within the time frame he initially talked about?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

DOAGuide said:


> I'm NOT losing interest at all.........I do think we have reached a state of calm anticipation. We know that the delay is due to the machinists. Crap happens and its out of Kevin's control. It will happen soon and the enthusiasm will be out of control again. Once pictures are posted we will ALL be going ballistic waiting for UPS to deliver the bows.
> 
> Everyone breath deep. "Good things are coming......good things"!!!! (anyone name the movie and who made the quote?)
> David


Hopefully they don't get shipped UPS. I want to go postal on UPS right now. They damaged my bow on the return shipping from getting new strings/cables and a tune. That was back in late October and I still haven't been paid the insurance money.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am not promising anything, but maybe late tomorrow!!!


Now the excitement level will rise!!!!
*AWESOME*


----------



## IrkedCitizen

That sounds like a promise to me. Lol.


----------



## 5MilesBack

vhunter said:


> So how much longer until we see a pic of a complete bow? I kinda gotta admit I'm losing interest here.


If you're losing interest, it must be because you have no bow on order.

I'm just right in the middle of the road. If the bow shows up tomorrow, that's great. If it doesn't........no big deal, I've got two other bows to shoot until it does. On the other hand I'm also the one that recommended to the family on Christmas morning that we just pack away all the Christmas presents and wait until next year to open them.:dontknow:


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Can't wait to see what my new bow is gonna look like! Hopefully, it's not as fugly as the Z7...:wink:.


----------



## Karbon

Cool Kevin...I can't wait.


----------



## SemperF

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Can't wait to see what my new bow is gonna look like! Hopefully, it's not as fugly as the Z7...:wink:.


7 shot nice but it definetly is an aquired look/taste


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am not promising anything, but maybe late tomorrow!!!


Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## DOAGuide

achiro said:


> Not sure that it's in "delay" status at this point is it? Kevin seems to be well within the time frame he initially talked about?


Sorry I miss spoke. We ARE in the timeline....but.......could have been earlier if the machinists had lived up to their word. NOT THAT I AM COMPLAINING CAUSE I AM NOT!!!!!


----------



## nontypical225

DOAGuide said:


> I'm NOT losing interest at all.........I do think we have reached a state of calm anticipation. We know that the delay is due to the machinists. Crap happens and its out of Kevin's control. It will happen soon and the enthusiasm will be out of control again. Once pictures are posted we will ALL be going ballistic waiting for UPS to deliver the bows.
> 
> Everyone breath deep. "Good things are coming......good things"!!!! (anyone name the movie and who made the quote?)
> David


that would be grandma's boy and Mr cheezle said it when he was talking about a dream he had something about swimming with dolphins ect.


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about.


LOL....now the excitement level is back. Good to see you around V.


----------



## SemperF

Hey you could shoot a light very light arrow and have some entertainment LOL No don't listen to me Im a bad influence LOL Im going in the shop to find some bright paint


----------



## DOAGuide

nontypical225 said:


> that would be grandma's boy and Mr cheezle said it when he was talking about a dream he had something about swimming with dolphins ect.


BINGO!!!!!! You win the prize. One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## T-mo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I am not promising anything, but maybe late tomorrow!!!


Nooooo, I don't get paid until Friday!!!! Hehe


----------



## nontypical225

DOAGuide said:


> BINGO!!!!!! You win the prize. One of my favorite movies of all time.


i love the movie to, the guy that plays jp is a funny as hell


----------



## TTNuge

I'm buying a lottery ticket tomorrow, maybe I can be a double winner.


----------



## nontypical225

Oregon HG said:


> I drew back my SR with a customer (AT user) in the shop showing him how smooth the bow was and we had just been in the heat room, so my hands were sweaty, about 90% draw and the string slipped my fingers! string jumped the cams, bending both cams slightly! Ya felt like a dumb ****! I can't ever remeber dry firing a bow!


mike i wasn't going to tell anyone LOL dude i felt really bad for you when it happened. 

i cringe every time i see a person draw a bow back with fingers anymore. i had a brand new maxxis just out of the box drew it back and it slipped out of my fingers ever since then i just hate to watch guys draw them back with there fingers. i was at bowtech the day we dropped off the wife's bow and i watched 2 guys drawing destroyers on the sales floor with fingers i was just waiting for one of the guys to blow one up but they didn't.


----------



## SemperF

nontypical225 said:


> mike i wasn't going to tell anyone LOL dude i felt really bad for you when it happened.
> 
> i cringe every time i see a person draw a bow back with fingers anymore. i had a brand new maxxis just out of the box drew it back and it slipped out of my fingers ever since then i just hate to watch guys draw them back with there fingers. i was at bowtech the day we dropped off the wife's bow and i watched 2 guys drawing destroyers on the sales floor with fingers i was just waiting for one of the guys to blow one up but they didn't.


Ha I did it with a Spott Hogg Wiseguy (nice release) so I don't feel completey inadaquete LOL J/K I know go to the corner.


----------



## Dameon

Well, the wife's wheelchair crapped out on us over the weekend. New motors are on the way and should be installed, hopefully, tomorrow. Until then, I am stuck at home with the wife and kids. With any luck, I'll have my arrows and rest sent out tomorrow and maybe even see a pic of our new bows. This week is starting to look up for the better.


----------



## sightpin

I'm excited for all of you who ordered a K&K bow.


----------



## DOAGuide

sightpin said:


> I'm excited for all of you who ordered a K&K bow.


When I get mine in you Salem guys will have to come to the house and shoot it.


----------



## Dameon

Excited is an understatement. This is probably going to be the one and only thing I will buying myself for a while. It all depends on how much I get screwed on fixing my wife's wheelchair. If things go well, I will be picking up some new Predator camo to complement the new Vengeance for spring turkey season. If badly, just lots of time at the range. I hope everyone's holidays are going better than mine. I think the wife is ready to kill the wheelchair service guys. I gotta give her credit though, she kicked butt and took names. She got the wheelchair company to replace both motors for the second time around under warranty and she may even be able to kick in the labor...hopefully. She is watching me right now, so I can only say nice things. Have I mentioned my wife is awesome. Thanks for the bow honey.


----------



## DOAGuide

Dameon said:


> Excited is an understatement. This is probably going to be the one and only thing I will buying myself for a while. It all depends on how much I get screwed on fixing my wife's wheelchair. If things go well, I will be picking up some new Predator camo to complement the new Vengeance for spring turkey season. If badly, just lots of time at the range. I hope everyone's holidays are going better than mine. I think the wife is ready to kill the wheelchair service guys. I gotta give her credit though, she kicked butt and took names. She got the wheelchair company to replace both motors for the second time around under warranty and she may even be able to kick in the labor...hopefully. She is watching me right now, so I can only say nice things. Have I mentioned my wife is awesome. Thanks for the bow honey.


Gotta hate it when they can see what you are writing. LOL!


----------



## Dameon

DOAGuide said:


> Gotta hate it when they can see what you are writing. LOL!


That's alright, she is giving me a little break from the kids. A little time on AT is better than no time at all.


----------



## SemperF

Dameon said:


> Excited is an understatement. This is probably going to be the one and only thing I will buying myself for a while. It all depends on how much I get screwed on fixing my wife's wheelchair. If things go well, I will be picking up some new Predator camo to complement the new Vengeance for spring turkey season. If badly, just lots of time at the range. I hope everyone's holidays are going better than mine. I think the wife is ready to kill the wheelchair service guys. I gotta give her credit though, she kicked butt and took names. She got the wheelchair company to replace both motors for the second time around under warranty and she may even be able to kick in the labor...hopefully. She is watching me right now, so I can only say nice things. Have I mentioned my wife is awesome. Thanks for the bow honey.


Hang in there you are truly blessed to have her and her you it is only a test as we are often tested but not graded on the results except by those we walk through life with.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> Hang in there you are truly blessed to have her and her you it is only a test as we are often tested but not graded on the results except by those we walk through life with.


Thanks SemperF, that means a lot. I just hate being helpless. Usually, I do all the heavy lifting but there is not a thing I can do to fix her wheelchair. At least the kids don't seem to mind. They enjoy being home with Mommy and Daddy. The wife and I are bored as all get out though.


----------



## Karbon

Any WI/IL guys who want to see one, can pm me if they wish...I'm in SE WI and work in NE IL.


I hope to have one asap!

Off the forum and back to work Kevin.


----------



## SemperF

You know it is times like these that bring you closer as a family and you and the kids will always look back and recall this day.


----------



## Dameon

SemperF said:


> You know it is times like these that bring you closer as a family and you and the kids will always look back and recall this day.


True, at least it was a nice Christmas. Got the wife a nice necklace with all our birthstones and the kids got spoiled rotten.

Uh oh, life's calling. Talk to yall later.


----------



## Mys2kal

Karbon said:


> Any WI/IL guys who want to see one, can pm me if they wish...I'm in SE WI and work in NE IL.
> 
> 
> I hope to have one asap!
> 
> Off the forum and back to work Kevin.


Scottie told me the other day that he had forgot to order your bow. He has it ordered now but you are now at the end of the list...Sorry


----------



## SemperF

Mys2kal said:


> Scottie told me the other day that he had forgot to order your bow. He has it ordered now but you are now at the end of the list...Sorry


Musta been on the naughty list LOL J/K


----------



## stanmc55

Dameon said:


> Excited is an understatement. This is probably going to be the one and only thing I will buying myself for a while. It all depends on how much I get screwed on fixing my wife's wheelchair. If things go well, I will be picking up some new Predator camo to complement the new Vengeance for spring turkey season. If badly, just lots of time at the range. I hope everyone's holidays are going better than mine. I think the wife is ready to kill the wheelchair service guys. I gotta give her credit though, she kicked butt and took names. She got the wheelchair company to replace both motors for the second time around under warranty and she may even be able to kick in the labor...hopefully. She is watching me right now, so I can only say nice things. Have I mentioned my wife is awesome. Thanks for the bow honey.


if you don't get satisfaction from the"company" just give us their name and number!! i went through this with my father-in-law. it can be frustrating.


----------



## bro.betterley

i ordered mine the first day and paid deposit the next, i believe it was 10/14, so i should be pretty high on the list? I HOPE WITH IN 25


----------



## Bowbuster123

Dameon said:


> Excited is an understatement. This is probably going to be the one and only thing I will buying myself for a while. It all depends on how much I get screwed on fixing my wife's wheelchair. If things go well, I will be picking up some new Predator camo to complement the new Vengeance for spring turkey season. If badly, just lots of time at the range. I hope everyone's holidays are going better than mine. I think the wife is ready to kill the wheelchair service guys. I gotta give her credit though, *she kicked butt and took names. She got the wheelchair company to replace both motors for the second time around under warranty *and she may even be able to kick in the labor...hopefully. She is watching me right now, so I can only say nice things. Have I mentioned my wife is awesome. Thanks for the bow honey.


Maybe I can hire her to kick some butt with a certain other bow company! Sent my bow in for work and it was returned in virtually the same condition.
The bow in question was running 7/8" long on DL when everything I had heard, said they should be about a 1/16th under 30".
I could not bring it into spec and had no valley. They told me to ship it back and they would pick up ALL shipping. 
The bow gets returned and is now ONLY 5/8" over 30" has a small valley and after pestering them they paid for 1/2 of the shipping.


----------



## TTNuge

Curses the Reaper Buck!


----------



## stanmc55

bro.betterley said:


> i ordered mine the first day and paid deposit the next, i believe it was 10/14, so i should be pretty high on the list? I HOPE WITH IN 25


hey Bro, you and i should b " happy " on the same day!!!!


----------



## stanmc55

Mys2kal said:


> Scottie told me the other day that he had forgot to order your bow. He has it ordered now but you are now at the end of the list...Sorry


if Scottie did forget, i wonder how long he will stay in business without Karbon!!! lol


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> When I get mine in you Salem guys will have to come to the house and shoot it.


I would love to do that and sure appreciate the invite DOA.


----------



## sightpin

Dameon said:


> That's alright, she is giving me a little break from the kids. A little time on AT is better than no time at all.


Its actually the little things that matter too1


----------



## sightpin

SemperF said:


> Musta been on the naughty list LOL J/K


How could Kevin and Kate do that to their adopted son?


----------



## andy7yo

Can't wait to see some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mys2kal

stanmc55 said:


> if Scottie did forget, i wonder how long he will stay in business without Karbon!!! lol


Karbon's yearly bow purchases alone could keep a large bow shop in business...lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

FYI

So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!

I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


----------



## enkriss

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI
> 
> So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!
> 
> I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


Well, that sux!

Look over them good when they come in!


----------



## antler365

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI
> 
> So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!
> 
> I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


I will wait for the CNC riser!!!! LOL Hack saw is nice but i can wait...


----------



## andy7yo

Dang you UPS, FED Ex, DHL, whoever you are!!!!!!!!


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI
> 
> So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!
> 
> I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


That would be a video LOL J/K


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI
> 
> So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!
> 
> I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


So while you're waiting with the rest of us, you might as well humor Kate and go for a ride or make another meal or whatever the distraction of the day is and make another video. Even if it is awful for you, it sure keeps us entertained!


----------



## T-mo

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI
> 
> So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!
> 
> I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


Would that raise the price?

I just sent in my email for Vengeance, the picture posting got me scared. Good tactic.


----------



## jb_wi

I'm checking out the Pinwheel Shaft Selector software, and there is a variety of different cam types to choose from.

Which cam should I select for the Vengeance?

Here are the options listed in the software:

2 Cam Medium
2 Cam Hard
2 Cam-X Hard

I went with the 2 Cam-X - am I on the right track?


----------



## stanmc55

kyraizor said:


> This is a little off topic, which means it's on topic for this thread only, but Carbon fans check this out. http://www.carbonfibergear.com/
> 
> The toilet seat is pretty cool.


darn you!!! i went to the sight and ended up buying the ferrari office chair! now i'll have to cancel my K&K bows!!lol pretty cool stuff


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

Is this riser dipped or is it straight from the machinist?


----------



## nhns4

Better than the riser is late. Less to worry about than if the wife was late Hahahahaha.


----------



## stanmc55

nhns4 said:


> Better than the riser is late. Less to worry about than if the wife was late Hahahahaha.


if you need to talk...........


----------



## nhns4

Haha


----------



## stanmc55

Kevin Strother1 said:


> FYI
> 
> So you can be as p'od as I am, just found out the riser DID NOT make it on the truck today so NO pics tomorrow, MAYBE the next day!!!
> 
> I'm about ready to cut them out with a hack saw!!!!


the risers or the machinist????


----------



## woodsman78

aaahhhhh and I am going to be away when the pics are finaly released $#@(*& What did I do to warrant oh such a horrible fate well looks like I will have to sneak to what ever local library they have ,then have a look see what I am missing


----------



## mtelknut

jb_wi said:


> I'm checking out the Pinwheel Shaft Selector software, and there is a variety of different cam types to choose from.
> 
> Which cam should I select for the Vengeance?
> 
> Here are the options listed in the software:
> 
> 2 Cam Medium
> 2 Cam Hard
> 2 Cam-X Hard
> 
> I went with the 2 Cam-X - am I on the right track?


I asked this same ?? at the SA forum and I believe we are to use the 2 cam hard, of course these might not be exactly the same cams that are on the Strother bows so if Kevin or someone in the know can chime in that would be great.


----------



## SemperF

woodsman78 said:


> aaahhhhh and I am going to be away when the pics are finaly released $#@(*& What did I do to warrant oh such a horrible fate well looks like I will have to sneak to what ever local library they have ,then have a look see what I am missing


 You will need book type camoflage to be sneeky in the library LOL


----------



## bro.betterley

jb_wi said:


> I'm checking out the Pinwheel Shaft Selector software, and there is a variety of different cam types to choose from.
> 
> Which cam should I select for the Vengeance?
> 
> Here are the options listed in the software:
> 
> 2 Cam Medium
> 2 Cam Hard
> 2 Cam-X Hard
> 
> I went with the 2 Cam-X - am I on the right track?




I would use 1 cam exdra hard which is right between 2 cam hard and 2 cam extra hard


----------



## Jerry/NJ

bro.betterley said:


> I would use *1 cam extra hard* which is right between 2 cam hard and 2 cam extra hard


I use SFA alot and that is what I have found that works best for my Infinity and will use it for the Vengeance. In fact, I already have it set up.


----------



## stanmc55

Jerry,how are the kids??


----------



## nontypical225

anyone else see this yet? 100 pound coyote
http://mdc.mo.gov/newsroom/hunter-shoots-unusually-large-coyote-northwest-missouri


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> Jerry,how are the kids??


*Thank you for asking!* My oldest g-son who broke his arm had to have surgery to put the bones back in place and stay in place. He is doing real good now but had some rough days, he is a great kid!! His nickname is Hawkeye, I've taken him hunting with me and he has great eyesight and instinct. He is a good shot too.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

After surgery :sad: ........


----------



## stanmc55

great eyesight, instinct and a handsome young man! look out girls!! let him know there are people out here that are glad he is coming along so well.


----------



## jb_wi

bro.betterley said:


> I would use 1 cam exdra hard which is right between 2 cam hard and 2 cam extra hard


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

stanmc55 said:


> great eyesight, instinct and a handsome young man! look out girls!! let him know there are people out here that are glad he is coming along so well.


Thank you Stan, I will do that.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

jb_wi said:


> I'm checking out the Pinwheel Shaft Selector software, and there is a variety of different cam types to choose from.
> 
> Which cam should I select for the Vengeance?
> 
> Here are the options listed in the software:
> 
> 2 Cam Medium
> 2 Cam Hard
> 2 Cam-X Hard
> 
> I went with the 2 Cam-X - am I on the right track?


I used the 2 cam Xtra for my SR71 when I had it.


----------



## .284

Jerry/NJ said:


> *Thank you for asking!* My oldest g-son who broke his arm had to have surgery to put the bones back in place and stay in place. He is doing real good now but had some rough days, he is a great kid!! His nickname is Hawkeye, I've taken him hunting with me and he has great eyesight and instinct. He is a good shot too.


Awesome, Jerry. You are the man. Looks like you're helping keep his spirits up.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

.284 said:


> Awesome, Jerry. You are the man. Looks like you're helping keep his spirits up.


Thank you .284 I owe everything in my life to my g-parents, so it is my turn now. I love him (them) like they are my own kids! Here's a pic of them on CHRISTmas day.


----------



## .284

Jerry/NJ said:


> Thank you .284 I owe everything in my life to my g-parents, so it is my turn now. I love him (them) like they are my own kids! Here's a pic of them on CHRISTmas day.


EVERYTHING is right with the world for now. Keep it up, Jerry.... you can take a little break when you're new K&K bow arrives!!!


----------



## norsask darton

Jerry/NJ said:


> *Thank you for asking!* My oldest g-son who broke his arm had to have surgery to put the bones back in place and stay in place. He is doing real good now but had some rough days, he is a great kid!! His nickname is Hawkeye, I've taken him hunting with me and he has great eyesight and instinct. He is a good shot too.


 Glad to hear everyone is better and your grandson is doing a lot better. Sounds a lot like he will be spending a lot of time with you shooting and hunting. Those times will be a whole lot more precious now! After hearing your story, I'll appreciate the time my daughter and I spend hunting a lot more! Unfortunately in this world things happen fast. I'm glad everything is on the mend and sign his cast for me. Wish him and your family a speedy recovery from all of us ATers from Canada!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

norsask darton said:


> Glad to hear everyone is better and your grandson is doing a lot better. Sounds a lot like he will be spending a lot of time with you shooting and hunting. Those times will be a whole lot more precious now! After hearing your story, I'll appreciate the time my daughter and I spend hunting a lot more! Unfortunately in this world things happen fast. I'm glad everything is on the mend and sign his cast for me. Wish him and your family a speedy recovery from all of us ATers from Canada!


:thumbs_up

I spend every minute I can with him. Time does go faster the older you get! Still havent figured out how that is but it does. Thank you for your wishes, appreciate it alot and I will tell him! 

.284 I cant wait til the Vengeance arrives! I have some hogs that need taming! lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Raw riser*

This riser is in raw form, but I wanted to at least give you all a look at the shape and reflex.

Will be sending the first ones to Mike @ OHG in 2-3 days. I will post a picture of a raw bow in the next couple days.

I didn't want to but you all have been very patient, so I'll give you a little peek when I can.

I'll will look better once it's a complete bow. Just pics of risers never do much for me, the shape of the bow with the limbs and cams make it look totally different.

Added pics of the cams ready to be tumbled and anodized.


----------



## jfuller17

Sweeetttt!


----------



## op27

That looks like one of those K and k bows.


----------



## vahunter102

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This riser is in raw form, but I wanted to at least give you all a look at the shape and reflex.
> 
> Will be sending the first ones to Mike @ OHG in 2-3 days. I will post a picture of a raw bow in the next couple days.
> 
> I didn't want to but you all have been very patient, so I'll give you a little peek when I can.
> 
> 
> I'll will look better once it's a complete bow. Just pics of risers never do much for me, the shape of the bow with the limbs and cams make it look totally different.


Looks good to me!!! :rock-on:


----------



## nhns4

Thanks Kevin and Kate.


----------



## lipcurl

Can't wait to see mine in Predator


----------



## Jerry/NJ

:thumbs_up


----------



## Oregon HG

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I rebuilt the SR and since I had it, I figured I should test it against the Vengeance. Set both bows up to the exact same measured specs for DL and DW(Vengeance was holding 5 pounds less at full draw)shot a 350 arrow and a 437 grain arrow.
> 
> With the 350 grain arrow the Vengeance was only 4.8 fps behind, with the 437 grain the Vengeance was only 2.9 fps behind, the Vengeance had the *smooth* mods on it.
> 
> Just an FYI. Remember the Vengeance has 1" more brace height.


SWEET! Cause I love my SR speed, but my Infinity smoothness and if the Vengeance is that much smoother and close to the SR speeds, you definitely have a winner!


----------



## jfuller17

Man I can't wait to get my vengence! Its going to be sweet


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Oregon HG said:


> SWEET! Cause I love my SR speed, but my Infinity smoothness and if the Vengeance is that much smoother and close to the SR speeds, you definitely have a winner!


Amen to that!


----------



## T-mo

What riser is that? I hope you got my email. Hehe now im excited


----------



## stanmc55

sexy!


----------



## bowtech2006

Looks great! love the cams!! can't wait to get my Vindicator!


----------



## Oregon HG

nontypical225 said:


> mike i wasn't going to tell anyone LOL dude i felt really bad for you when it happened.
> 
> i cringe every time i see a person draw a bow back with fingers anymore. i had a brand new maxxis just out of the box drew it back and it slipped out of my fingers ever since then i just hate to watch guys draw them back with there fingers. i was at bowtech the day we dropped off the wife's bow and i watched 2 guys drawing destroyers on the sales floor with fingers i was just waiting for one of the guys to blow one up but they didn't.


Man i have drawn my bows 1000+ times with fingers even my 97# Allegiance, and NEVER slipped! But it happens and I will get it taken care of!


----------



## 138104

Looking good! Can't wait to see a completed bow! 

This may have been covered, but is the shelf curved or flat?


----------



## Oregon HG

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> Is this riser dipped or is it straight from the machinist?


Machinist!


----------



## bowmagic

Bad azz i cant wait


----------



## Mys2kal

Looks good! Things are really starting to come together now. Cant wait to get my Vengeance in!


----------



## cordini

Very nice Kevin!! Uh, I hate to ask, but did Kate approve this little "preview?" LOL!! BTW, tell Kate "Thanks" for the tip about the earrings....MB really liked what I picked out from Leanna.


----------



## .284

Kevin,
You made my night. Can't wait to see that in* BLACK*. 
By the way.... not a bad looking riser knowing you cut it out using a hacksaw!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The shelf is even wider and flatter than that "other" companies shelf, so NO problems with any rest dropping enough.

This riser has not been tumbled yet to smooth the edges and take off any burrs, it just has the corner rounds, and is straight out of the machine, so are the cams.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Is that a Vengeance or a Vindicator riser?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

.284 said:


> Kevin,
> You made my night. Can't wait to see that in* BLACK*.
> By the way.... not a bad looking riser knowing you cut it out using a hacksaw!


I've had years of training with a DREMEL tool, I have made complete cams and mods with one 20+ years ago.


----------



## RayneStorm

I was totally okay with not seeing any pics or how long the wait was, I didn't care at all, actually, since I knew I was going to receive mine eventually... But seeing those pics has me salivating like Pavlov's hounds! Now I have the itch to see the completed package! Thanks, Thanks alot! lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Is that a Vengeance or a Vindicator riser?


Vengeance riser.

The Vindicator has inset bridges like the Fire riser I had designed for Elite in 07'. It doesn't look like a Fire just has the inset bridges.


----------



## .284

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I've had years of training with a DREMEL tool, I have made complete cams and mods with one 20+ years ago.


WOW. I can only imagine what you could create with modern tools!!!


----------



## cordini

Cool....Can't wait to get the Vindicator!!!


----------



## stanmc55

now that i know the risers weren't designed with a cookie cutter, i'm even more pumped about having one of each on the way!!! gonna be fabulous!!! now where is that Ambien?????


----------



## DOAGuide

That looks freakin awesome. Did those come from the machinist today? Sorry to ask....but.....are the limbs going to be past parallel? The ends of the riser look like a fairly steep angle for the pockets. Could be that my old eyes are playing tricks on me though. LOL!


----------



## andy7yo

Just as I had imagined it would look, can't wait to see the completed version, really can't wait to shoot mine.


----------



## DOAGuide

I just took a second look. I am an idiot. Sorry.


----------



## realmfg

Looks Great!! Just mailed my rest and arrows today!


----------



## cordini

We're sorry your an "Idiot" too, Dave!! J/K....LOL!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

So once Mike gets the risers how long does the dipping process take? Just curious as my "planning/organizing/anal" mind is working overtime tonight. LOL! I thought it was going to be a nice peaceful evening, but now my blood pressure is through the roof and my excitement level is out of control. Doesn't help that I just got the green light on my Alaskan Blackbear hunt for the spring. AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, I feel better now.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> We're sorry your an "Idiot" too, Dave!! J/K....LOL!!!!!


My kids say that all the time. But they aren't joking. LOL!


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> I just took a second look. I am an idiot. Sorry.


Doesn't the phrase go.... Hello, my name is Dave and I'm a *BOW-A-HOLIC*?!?


----------



## andy7yo

DOAGuide said:


> I am an idiot. Sorry.


It's ok, we still lov..................uhhhhh..........well we like ya. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Doesn't the phrase go.... Hello, my name is Dave and I'm a *BOW-A-HOLIC*?!?


I'm the founding president! LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

andy7yo said:


> It's ok, we still lov..................uhhhhh..........well we like ya. LOL


Oh Andy I am about to get all kinds of sweet on you........I mean....uh.....thanks man.....LMAO!!!!!

You da man


----------



## matjok

Kevin Strother1 said:


> *The shelf is even wider and flatter than that "other" companies shelf, so NO problems with any rest dropping enough.*This riser has not been tumbled yet to smooth the edges and take off any burrs, it just has the corner rounds, and is straight out of the machine, so are the cams.


Good! That was the problem I had with my "other" bow. You have been paying attention to feedback! Great job!


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Oh Andy I am about to get all kinds of sweet on you........I mean....uh.....thanks man.....LMAO!!!!!
> 
> You da man


 This wont work a bow custody battle will ensue LOL


----------



## cordini

Jeez.....Hope we're not moving into a BB Mountain scene......


----------



## cordini

Kidding......Kidding......


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> Jeez.....Hope we're not moving into a BB Mountain scene......


I thought I was in for the long run BUT with this discussion, I want out!


----------



## SemperF

:darkbeer::darkbeer::lol3::set1_applaud::smileinbox:


cordini said:


> Kidding......Kidding......


----------



## SemperF

What bear hunt you going on DOA and who is going with you LOL


----------



## cordini

So Dave, you said you have the Smackdown set using their factory limb attachment.....Any other ideas on how to attach?


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> So Dave, you said you have the Smackdown set using their factory limb attachment.....Any other ideas on how to attach?


Cord,
I have my Smackdown attached to a cable on my last years Kevin designed bow and it works great.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> What bear hunt you going on DOA and who is going with you LOL


I have a friend in the industry and he happens to be the father-in-law of a good friend of mine. Well to make a long story short (too late, lol) my friend was going, but had to cancel so I get to go instead. It will be a coastal spot and stalk hunt. Going to smoke a big blackie with my Vengeance and some of the new Harvest Time arrows. My job is so miserable that I have to fund hunts like that for research. And, its a pretty good tax write off at the end of the year.


----------



## cordini

So you're running it similar to a QAD on the cable?


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> So Dave, you said you have the Smackdown set using their factory limb attachment.....Any other ideas on how to attach?


They can be attached to the up cable but I am not a big fan of the extra stress on the cables. I have heard of some people who tie them to the limbs. I just used the attachment bracket that comes with it. Kevin or Karbon should have some pretty good answers to this question.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> So you're running it similar to a QAD on the cable?


Yes but its the up cable....not the down. So it attaches BELOW the grip.


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> So you're running it similar to a QAD on the cable?


Yes. It's through the cable and then served in. Works great.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Yes but its the up cable....not the down. So it attaches BELOW the grip.


I'm running mine on the down cable below the grip.


----------



## cordini

Yeah, that is what I am trying to get away from. Even though I haven't had any issues with a QAD, I'm going to go with the Smackdown.....I just haven't seen the attachment yet (my rest is on the way here).


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> Yeah, that is what I am trying to get away from. Even though I haven't had any issues with a QAD, I'm going to go with the Smackdown.....I just haven't seen the attachment yet (my rest is on the way here).


Its pretty darn nice. I think you will like it.


----------



## SemperF

Man spot and stalk on a bear that would be an adrenaline rush and yes you have a tough research job. LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> I'm running mine on the down cable below the grip.


Do you have the smackdown or the X-Treme?


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> Do you have the smackdown or the X-Treme?


Smackdown FC.


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> Its pretty darn nice. I think you will like it.


I'll credit you with convincing me of making the change.....


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> Smackdown FC.


Thats interesting! The rest is held in the down position with tension. When the tension is released (bow drawn, limbs flex, causing slack in the rest cable) the rest is raised. When shot and the tension comes back to the rest it drops out of the way. 

I will have to look into this. I haven't ever tied one in to my cable (smackdown) so don't know if there is a way to reverse the cam to use the opposite tension. I was assuming and thought I read in the instructions, that it was the up cable but I might be wrong.

Let me check.


----------



## .284

DOA,
My BAD!!!! I have an Extreme on my SR thus allowing the down cable use. I went with a Smackdown on my VENGEANCE. You are right!


----------



## DOAGuide

I just checked the web page and it says lower limb or UP cable. Have you shot it yet? Not trying to be a smart *****, just would hate to have it set-up wrong for ya buddy. I'm stressing cause I want to make sure I get you the right answers.


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> DOA,
> My BAD!!!! I have an Extreme on my SR thus allowing the down cable use. I went with a Smackdown on my VENGEANCE. You are right!


WWWHHHHHEEEEWWWWW! I was freakin out brother. LOL Here I am drawing engineering diagrams on a knapkin trying to figure out where I went wrong. LOL....just one of those nights guys. Time for a whiskey!


----------



## andy7yo

Think I am gonna give the smackdown a shot as well, have never used a TT product but this one really intrigues me.


----------



## .284

DOAGuide said:


> WWWHHHHHEEEEWWWWW! I was freakin out brother. LOL Here I am drawing engineering diagrams on a knapkin trying to figure out where I went wrong. LOL....just one of those nights guys. Time for a whiskey!


WWWAAAAYYYY to late here on the east coast! Think I'd better call it a night and follow the missus upstairs to bed. Sorry for "freakin" you out Dave.


----------



## DOAGuide

cordini said:


> I'll credit you with convincing me of making the change.....


Holy crap......did I say smackdown......I meant you should buy a NAP1000 shoot thru. Just kidding buddy. The smackdown is the easiest rest I have ever set-up. Its bulletproof and reliable. 

And.....hey, thanks for taking my recommendation. Thats really cool.


----------



## DOAGuide

.284 said:


> WWWAAAAYYYY to late here on the east coast! Think I'd better call it a night and follow the missus upstairs to bed. Sorry for "freakin" you out Dave.


No worries man. It all good. Go spend time with the wife.


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> When I get mine in you Salem guys will have to come to the house and shoot it.


What drawlength are you DOA?


----------



## stixshooter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This riser is in raw form, but I wanted to at least give you all a look at the shape and reflex.
> 
> Will be sending the first ones to Mike @ OHG in 2-3 days. I will post a picture of a raw bow in the next couple days.
> 
> I didn't want to but you all have been very patient, so I'll give you a little peek when I can.
> 
> 
> I'll will look better once it's a complete bow. Just pics of risers never do much for me, the shape of the bow with the limbs and cams make it look totally different.
> 
> Added pics of the cams ready to be tumbled and anodized.




Wow! That's gonna come together very nicely!


----------



## DOAGuide

sightpin said:


> What drawlength are you DOA?


29/70 but a good hunting buddy of mine ordered a 27.5/70 if you are from the vertically challenged crowd. Just kiddin Karbon.


----------



## cordini

DOAGuide said:


> 29/70 but a good hunting buddy of mine ordered a 27.5/70 if you are from the vertically challenged crowd. Just kiddin Karbon.


I would be part of Karbon's Krew......All is good in the world of 27.5!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Karbon

cordini said:


> I would be part of Karbon's Krew......All is good in the world of 27.5!!! LOL!!!


lol...


----------



## .284

cordini said:


> I would be part of Karbon's Krew......All is good in the world of 27.5!!! LOL!!!


Good morning sports fans,

Isn't 27.5 IBO "NORMAL"?


----------



## north slope

27.5 is normal...


----------



## Karbon

I'm far from normal...


----------



## stanmc55

27.5 is cool!


----------



## .284

Karbon said:


> I'm far from normal...


Isn't using Karbon and Normal in the same sentence the defination of an oxymoron?


----------



## achiro

It's early and I'm on my small screened laptop but is there something different going on there or am I just seeing things?


----------



## 5MilesBack

.284 said:


> Isn't 27.5 IBO "NORMAL"?


Man, I'm sure glad I'm not normal. At least that's what my wife and kids tell me all the time. After seeing what's "normal" in today's society..........I'm OK with being abnormal.

Hey, I just discovered something that I could change in my profile setup........number of posts on each page. This thread is now back to page 211.:thumbs_up


----------



## IrkedCitizen

achiro said:


> It's early and I'm on my small screened laptop but is there something different going on there or am I just seeing things?


I noticed that also. Adding an angle to the cable/roller guard/teflon slide might be the magic ticket. At least it looks like it is angled.


----------



## SemperF

achiro said:


> It's early and I'm on my small screened laptop but is there something different going on there or am I just seeing things?


I blew it up and it is lighting coming off the riser


----------



## north slope

I sold my SR-71 to a guy in Spain, thanks for the bump guys. Now I am just down to a hand made recurve. Come on Vengeance!!!You guys are right with Karbon being a 27.5 I am surprised that there are any 27.5 bows left in the world.....Normal was use in loose terms.


----------



## Rulonjj

achiro said:


> It's early and I'm on my small screened laptop but is there something different going on there or am I just seeing things?


There's deffinently something different going on. :smile::thumbs_up


----------



## tiner64

achiro said:


> It's early and I'm on my small screened laptop but is there something different going on there or am I just seeing things?


noticed this as well... definetly looks like no other thus far...

just waiting on "PICS"


----------



## stanmc55

SemperF said:


> I blew it up and it is lighting coming off the riser


why would you blow up the only riser we had????? keep doing that and we never will get our bows!!!! cotton-picking Marines!!! lol


----------



## SemperF

stanmc55 said:


> why would you blow up the only riser we had????? keep doing that and we never will get our bows!!!! cotton-picking Marines!!! lol



I happen to be good at it this week only so get it now LOL


----------



## stanmc55

SemperF said:


> I happen to be good at it this week only so get it now LOL


this week only?? once a Marine .......


----------



## SemperF

Thats my special this week , next week we move to machine guns and rockets, better FPS on the rockets LOL


----------



## stanmc55

SemperF said:


> Thats my special this week , next week we move to machine guns and rockets, better FPS on the rockets LOL


sound advice on the rockets!lol


----------



## SemperF

stanmc55 said:


> sound advice on the rockets!lol


Could you imagine a rocket assisted arrow at about 1500 grains coming out of a Vengeance man the knock down power, I know I know go to the corner....LOL


----------



## YeOleFart

SemperF said:


> Could you imagine a rocket assisted arrow at about 1500 grains coming out of a Vengeance man the knock down power, I know I know go to the corner....LOL


With a guidance system! I would never miss - lol


----------



## DOAGuide

The cable guard attachment point is very interesting. Especially the angle. Anyone venture a guess?


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> The cable guard attachment point is very interesting. Especially the angle. Anyone venture a guess?


 I would guess Kevin always has some thought that is trying to get out of his brain housing group and we will see soon enough and you can bet it all has a relation to specs


----------



## YeOleFart

DOAGuide said:


> The cable guard attachment point is very interesting. Especially the angle. Anyone venture a guess?


I've had my "napkin" out all morning trying to figure this out, lol- no idea here - but it looks cool
I love the lines of the riser - better than I had hoped for.


----------



## sightpin

DOAGuide said:


> 29/70 but a good hunting buddy of mine ordered a 27.5/70 if you are from the vertically challenged crowd. Just kiddin Karbon.


I'm 29.5 drawlength.


----------



## sightpin

cordini said:


> I would be part of Karbon's Krew......All is good in the world of 27.5!!! LOL!!!


Do you guys have trouble running downhill?


----------



## Oregon HG

achiro said:


> It's early and I'm on my small screened laptop but is there something different going on there or am I just seeing things?


Honestly before you guys get all excited about a angled cable rod, to me that looks like machine marks and the lighting! if you look close the cable rod set screw hole is where it is supposed to be!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

IrkedCitizen said:


> I noticed that also. Adding an angle to the cable/roller guard/teflon slide might be the magic ticket. At least it looks like it is angled.


That is just some shadow on the riser, the HOLE in the riser is NOT angled, but there might be something else in that area that has a little bend to it and is slick as Teflon!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is just some shadow on the riser, the HOLE in the riser is NOT angled, but there might be something else in that has a little bend to it and is slick as Teflon!!!


More info buddy!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is just some shadow on the riser, the HOLE in the riser is NOT angled, but there might be something else in that area that has a little bend to it and is slick as Teflon!!!


no wonder why you hate to post pics of aything not 100% finished.. speculation runs wild


----------



## Hornhunter!

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That is just some shadow on the riser, the HOLE in the riser is NOT angled, but there might be something else in that area that has a little bend to it and is slick as Teflon!!!


Man you are cruel, worse than a **** WOMAN...lol!!!! Spill your guts to these poor guys....OR for the right $$$$$$$ I WILL. TEFLON>>>HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Kevin Strother1

The actual rod is not straight, it has a angle to it.

Remember back in the early 90's Browning(pre-PSE owning the name) had a cable rod that was bent/arched, well this is not like that. The cable rod has a __ degree angle to it and is covered in Teflon.

The angle takes the side torque off the limbs during the draw cycle, but doesn't impede your sight window at full draw.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Hornhunter! said:


> Man you are cruel, worse than a **** WOMAN...lol!!!! Spill your guts to these poor guys....OR for the right $$$$$$$ I WILL. TEFLON>>>HEHEHEHEHE


That's right you have shot and seen the the bows!!!!

Man are you in for a bunch of questions and PM's!!! LOL:teeth::shade::teeth:


----------



## stanmc55

SemperF said:


> Could you imagine a rocket assisted arrow at about 1500 grains coming out of a Vengeance man the knock down power, I know I know go to the corner....LOL


i try not to imagine such things, and yes , corner it is for you! haha


----------



## Oregon HG

I think the Cable Rod is going to be the last part he exposes! Remember guys this is something new and out of the box, if he shows us before ATA, Someone else will copy it just enough. This will give K&K the jump on it and see how many companies copy it for 2012!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The actual rod is not straight, it has a angle to it.
> 
> Remember back in the early 90's Browning(pre-PSE owning the name) had a cable rod that was bent/arched, well this is not like that. The cable rod has a __ degree angle to it and is covered in Teflon.
> 
> The angle takes the side torque off the limbs during the draw cycle, but doesn't impede your sight window at full draw.



Interesting. Does it angle away from the shooter as it gets closer to the string?


----------



## Karbon

...I'm getting the shakes and all twitchy again waiting.

Seems like I've felt this before.


----------



## DOAGuide

Hornhunter! said:


> Man you are cruel, worse than a **** WOMAN...lol!!!! Spill your guts to these poor guys....OR for the right $$$$$$$ I WILL. TEFLON>>>HEHEHEHEHE


You sneaky son of a ..........gun........you have shot the bow and not told anyone???????? Thats it.....full review. What do you know. How does it feel. Balance, weight, vibration, feel of the back wall. Come on man...........NNNOOOOWWWWWWW! Just kidding. Thought I would be the first to bug you with questions.

David


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Interesting. Does it angle away from the shooter as it gets closer to the string?


No, that is how the Browning one was, it curved in then back out, too much friction that way.


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> ...I'm getting the shakes and all twitchy again waiting.
> 
> Seems like I've felt this before.


Stay out of the cough syrup LOL


----------



## Karbon

DOAGuide said:


> You sneaky son of a ..........gun........you have shot the bow and not told anyone???????? Thats it.....full review. What do you know. How does it feel. Balance, weight, vibration, feel of the back wall. Come on man...........NNNOOOOWWWWWWW! Just kidding. Thought I would be the first to bug you with questions.
> 
> David



LOL...hehehehehe....


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> ...I'm getting the shakes and all twitchy again waiting.
> 
> Seems like I've felt this before.


HA....I have an editor crawling up my ***** about an article that I am working on and I can't concentrate for anything. That freakin Kevin is ruining my life. LOL!


----------



## SemperF

Oregon HG said:


> I think the Cable Rod is going to be the last part he exposes! Remember guys this is something new and out of the box, if he shows us before ATA, Someone else will copy it just enough. This will give K&K the jump on it and see how many companies copy it for 2012!


Some other company wouldn't do that LOL


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> HA....I have an editor crawling up my ***** about an article that I am working on and I can't concentrate for anything. That freakin Kevin is ruining my life. LOL!


This is way more interesting DOH!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> No, that is how the Browning one was, it curved in then back out, too much friction that way.


Thats what I was wondering. Should have known you wouldn't go that route. Got me thinking though. Back to the "napkin" for me. Unless you are building the bow right now. Then I could relax and get back to work knowing the answer is coming. Are ya. Huh, are ya. Are we there yet. LOL! Just givin you some morning ribbin Kevin.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Yea Hornhunter! and his wife Leanna were here for Kate's birthday and I let him shoot both of the bows. I think he has a favorite one, surprised him I think which one he liked the most out of the two bows.

There is one more AT fellow who shot them too!!!! 

But he is tied up on a business trip right now so he can't comment, right GDG!!! LOL


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Thats what I was wondering. Should have known you wouldn't go that route. Got me thinking though. Back to the "napkin" for me. Unless you are building the bow right now. Then I could relax and get back to work knowing the answer is coming. Are ya. Huh, are ya. Are we there yet. LOL! Just givin you some morning ribbin Kevin.


DOA your not writing your article on napkins again are you LOL


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea Hornhunter! and his wife Leanna were here for Kate's birthday and I let him shoot both of the bows. I think he has a favorite one, surprised him I think which one he liked the most out of the two bows.
> 
> There is one more AT fellow who shot them too!!!!
> 
> But he is tied up on a business trip right now so he can't comment, right GDG!!! LOL


I'll make up a business trip to come out and shoot one...or pick one up.


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> I'll make up a business trip to come out and shoot one...or pick one up.



I have truck and plow seeing it is always 72 and sunny in Denver lets go to Kevins I can plow the snow in Kates driveway for a bow LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> DOA your not writing your article on napkins again are you LOL


No I ran out trying to figure out all this engineering mumbo jumbo. I am now using paper towels. LOL


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> No I ran out trying to figure out all this engineering mumbo jumbo. I am now using paper towels. LOL


Your editor is gonna wonder why you sent him stick drawings of a bow LOL


----------



## Hornhunter!

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That's right you have shot and seen the the bows!!!!
> 
> Man are you in for a bunch of questions and PM's!!! LOL:teeth::shade::teeth:


Yes I have seen and shot both bows and..............


























































:moviecorn


----------



## Kevin Strother1

SemperF said:


> I have truck and plow seeing it is always 72 and sunny in Denver lets go to Kevins I can plow the snow in Kates driveway for a bow LOL


We got about 2-3" of snow last night supposed to get another 6-9" of snow today.

I am from Louisiana, I'm not a fan of shoveling snow ever day just to leave my house!!!


----------



## Bowbuster123

WOW! I go to the range to fling a few arrows last night, get up this morning and we have more pics, Kevin is dropping hints on the new cable slide thingy, Dave has take the first step in admitting he is an idiot, we get a little taste of Broke Back MT(btw, Bad taste) and we find out that AT members have shot the bows and NOT SPILLED THE BEANS!
I don't think I should be leaving you guys home alone any more!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Hornhunter! said:


> Yes I have seen and shot both bows and..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moviecorn


I think he is waiting for a bribe to give up any info!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Your editor is gonna wonder why you sent him stick drawings of a bow LOL


Wouldn't be the first time I sent the wrong pics. LOL! I did an article for a buddy (ghost writer) and when the article was submitted I accidently submitted pictures of us partying and playing the drums and guitar. I thought it was funny. He didn't!


----------



## SemperF

Kevin Strother1 said:


> We got about 2-3" of snow last night supposed to get another 6-9" of snow today.
> 
> I am from Louisiana, I'm not a fan of shoveling snow ever day just to leave my house!!!



I would do it for food and a bow but the food budget would be steep I can eat and my son well lets just say he can really eat LOL As I make him do the shoveling


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Mxracer532 said:


> K Fellow Kevin and Kate supporters, help my wife and I out and help us pick our baby boys name. Hunter has already been axed! Middle name is after mine and my grandpa's middle Hoyt (nothing to do with the bow company)!
> So (blank) Hoyt Ralston.


Pick a biblical name you'd like him to be similiar to and pray over the name and watch God fullfill your prayers.


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> WOW! I go to the range to fling a few arrows last night, get up this morning and we have more pics, Kevin is dropping hints on the new cable slide thingy, Dave has take the first step in admitting he is an idiot, we get a little taste of Broke Back MT(btw, Bad taste) and we find out that AT members have shot the bows and NOT SPILLED THE BEANS!
> I don't think I should be leaving you guys home alone any more!!!!!!! LOL


But But But we didn't get banned LOL


----------



## stanmc55

SemperF said:


> But But But we didn't get banned LOL


is your keyboard in the corner?


----------



## Bowbuster123

A good Snowblower can be a mans best friend.


----------



## stanmc55

Bowbuster123 said:


> A good Snowblower can be a mans best friend.


 are we back on that Broke Back Mtn thing again?


----------



## SemperF

Bowbuster123 said:


> A good Snowblower can be a mans best friend.


 Oh No No a Ford F 350 7.3 Powerduck Cew Cab with a 9 ft plow is much more fun.


----------



## SemperF

SemperF said:


> Oh No No a Ford F 350 7.3 Powerduck Cew Cab with a 9 ft plow is much more fun.


Quack Quack


----------



## Bowbuster123

stanmc55 said:


> are we back on that Broke Back Mtn thing again?


I was thinking of this!!!!!



I have no idea where your mind is at!!!! LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Okay, got the article submitted. Looks like Bow and Arrow Hunting picked it up and now I am just waiting to find out what issue it will be in. First time in this magazine so I am kinda excited.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DOAGuide said:


> Okay, got the article submitted. Looks like Bow and Arrow Hunting picked it up and now I am just waiting to find out what issue it will be in. First time in this magazine so I am kinda excited.


Congrats on the article going into Bow & Arrow Hunting.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Congrats on the article going into Bow & Arrow Hunting.


X2:thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

andy7yo said:


> I'm with ya on that one, I got a little giddy when I read that. Combine that kind of speed, with that butter smooth DFC and the good looking designs that KS is known for and I believe it will be the "one". hehe Throw in some cool camo (God's country) and an awesome harness system (pro-line) and we have a winner.


(...ditto, but in black)


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Congrats on the article going into Bow & Arrow Hunting.


CONGRATs

x3


----------



## SemperF

andy7yo said:


> I'm with ya on that one, I got a little giddy when I read that. Combine that kind of speed, with that butter smooth DFC and the good looking designs that KS is known for and I believe it will be the "one". hehe Throw in some cool camo (God's country) and an awesome harness system (pro-line) and we have a winner.


All black baby as I have a dark side that black bows compliment well, with carbon fiber dipped limbs.


----------



## SemperF

DOA I want a signed copy so I can put it on the wall in the man cave we are going to build this next summer 6,000 sqare feet. Congrats


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> Okay, got the article submitted. Looks like Bow and Arrow Hunting picked it up and now I am just waiting to find out what issue it will be in. First time in this magazine so I am kinda excited.


dave, let us know when your article comes out! i just now purchased a 2 year subscription that won't show up for 6/8 weeks. do you use a pen name? and yeah, signed copy would be great!!


----------



## SemperF

stanmc55 said:


> dave, let us know when your article comes out! i just now purchased a 2 year subscription that won't show up for 6/8 weeks. do you use a pen name?


 Of course he does it is Stick Bow Artist LOL J/K


----------



## stanmc55

i'm willing to bet that 6000 square foot man cave is built round, no corners!!


----------



## stanmc55

Karbon said:


> (...ditto, but in black)


black bow doesn't seem right for you. not after seeing some of your good looking bows! you must have something in mind...


----------



## DOAGuide

If you guys send me your copy I will personalize and sign it for you. My pen name is David "DOA" Miller, and my tag line is "livin the dream". Been using it for years and now i see Lee and Tiffany using it. Suckers wanna be like me..LOL!


----------



## matjok

SemperF said:


> DOA I want a signed copy so I can put it on the wall in the man cave we are going to build this next summer 6,000 sqare feet. Congrats


6000 sq ft?!! WOW!


----------



## stanmc55

DOAGuide said:


> If you guys send me your copy I will personalize and sign it for you. My pen name is David "DOA" Miller, and my tag line is "livin the dream". Been using it for years and now i see Lee and Tiffany using it. Suckers wanna be like me..LOL!


well,if i were you, i wouldn't hold a grudge. i'd just try to work something out with Tiff!!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This riser is in raw form, but I wanted to at least give you all a look at the shape and reflex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be sending the first ones to Mike @ OHG in 2-3 days. I will post a picture of a raw bow in the next couple days.
> 
> I didn't want to but you all have been very patient, so I'll give you a little peek when I can.
> 
> I'll will look better once it's a complete bow. Just pics of risers never do much for me, the shape of the bow with the limbs and cams make it look totally different.
> 
> Added pics of the cams ready to be tumbled and anodized.


Really want to express how I feel about this, but can't find the emoticons for drooling and salivating!


----------



## DOAGuide

I also have a bunch of articles published in Christensen's Hunting Illustrated. Just got two more approved for them. Another really good magazine.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

6,000 square feet would be definitely nice. What dimension is the building going to be? You say "man cave" but what other purpose is it going to be used for?


----------



## SemperF

stanmc55 said:


> i'm willing to bet that 6000 square foot man cave is built round, no corners!!


You know you could be on to me but I have a big round tape measure so it should kinda come out sqare LOL We have a huge backyard and it goes up to a full basketball court we never use so we need a shop slash archery range for the Landscaping Company we own and then we can have a very useful area for indoor 3d and spots for quite a few like minded individuals and we will let the women who partake in the cave hang pretty curtains but we draw the line their LOL Whats that honey go stand in the corner aw man.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> You know you could be on to me but I have a big round tape measure so it should kinda come out sqare LOL We have a huge backyard and it goes up to a full basketball court we never use so we need a shop slash archery range for the Landscaping Company we own and then we can have a very useful area for indoor 3d and spots for quite a few like minded individuals and we will let the women who partake in the cave hang pretty curtains but we draw the line their LOL Whats that honey go stand in the corner aw man.


No matter how hard you fight it....they will win! But don't worry, we will all stand in the corner with you. (No, thats not a broke back comment) You guys are giving me a complex, lol!


----------



## stanmc55

PoppieWellie said:


> Really want to express how I feel about this, but can't find the emoticons for drooling and salivating!


he shows us a riser in the raw,but won't sell us one. i think that is so cruel,how about you Poppie???


----------



## Big Country

After repeated warnings about mentioning Strother Archery on this thread it still has not stopped. Thread closed until further notice.

If anybody has any questions regarding this action, asking via PM is the only way to avoid further moderation.


----------

